# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رحلة العمر ((أجزاء))

## أختكم في الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

قرأت قصة وعجبتني مرة.

وحبيت انقلها لكم وإن شاء الله تعجبكم..

::رحلة العمر::

للكاتبةأنين الصمت

:: .. الجـــزء الأول .. ::

ام محمد : انوار يمى روحي نادي ديمه وبعدين مع الكمبيوتر يعني ؟؟
انوار: يمى ماعليج منها لو صج تبي غدا جان شفتيها اول وحده قاعده معانا .. 
ام محمد قعدت تتحلطم على هالبنت اللي ما همها غير الكمبيوتر ومطنشه الناس كلهم .. دخل بومحمد على صوت ام محمد ومعاه ديمه 
ديمه : يمى ماله داعي اخر الفريج يسمعج تناديني !!
ام محمد : لا والله والغدى يبرد بطقاق ها ؟ 
ديمه : مو قصدي يمى بس كنت مندمجه اقرى قصه ويوم سمعت ابوي يناديني جيت معاه 
ام محمد : وانا اناديج طول اليوم ما سمعتيني !! 
ديمه تضحك يوم شافت امها معصببببببه حبت راسها ماتقدر على زعلها ابد 
ديمه : وهذي حبه لاغلى ام في الدنيا 
ام محمد : اقول اكلي يابنتي تراج شوي وتنقرضين !
ديمه : يمى اجل تبيني اصير دبه والناس تتطنز علي ؟
انوار : شفييييييييهم الدببه ان شاء الله ؟؟؟ مو تارسين عينج ؟
ام محمد : يابو محمد شوف بنتك خلها تاكل مثل الاوادم ترى حرام كل يوم اسوي الغدا وهي ما تجيسه 
بومحمد : الحين قلبتوها هوشه وانا كنت مسويلكم مفاجأه بس خساره خربتوا على روحكم 
محمد : يبىىىى عفيه قوووووووووووول شريتلي اكس بوكس اللي قلتلك عليها ؟
بومحمد يضحك لان محمد ماهمه الا الالعاب : لا شي يونسكم كلكم 
انوار اول المهاجمين وشكلها عرفت تخطيط ابوها وغمزت له : يبا ترى الصيف مابقاله الا شهر ويخلص وانت ما سفرتنا شعندك !!
بومحمد التفت لها مستغرب من هالبنت اللي تقرى افكاره انوار مايطوف عليها شي ابد ابد وتموت وتعرف شنو اللي خاشين عليها طبعها فضوليه 
بومحمد : احلى سفررررررره لاحلى عاااااااايله 
ديمه : صججججججج يباااااااا بعد عمري والله كنت داريه ماراح يطوف هالصيف الا واحنا مسافرين 
ام محمد : بس وين عاد ؟؟
بومحمد بلؤم : وين عاااااااد ما راح اقولكم الا اذا شفت ديمه ماكله اللي بصحنها كله 
ديمه بصدمه : لالالالالالالا حرام يبى مااقدر ليش بتخرب رجيمي 
بومحمد : لحظه انتِ من صجج يعني مسويه رجيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شبقى فييييييييييييج ارحمي هالعظام ترى بدون اكل ماراح تتحرك 
انوار : هههههههههههههههههههه لا يبى هي ما تسوي رجيم بس تحافظ على نفسها يبااااا ماعليك منها قولي وين ناوي تودينا ؟
بومحمد : متى ما كلت اللي بصحنها قلت لكم 
ام محمد : يلا يا ديمه لا تخربين علينناااااا اكلي يمى
انوار: ديمممممممممموووووه وجع اكلي اموت واعرف وين بنروح !!
محمد : ديمه ليش انتِ ما تحبيني انا ابي اسافر عشان استانس اكلي وفكيني 
ديمه استغربت من هالهجوووووووم الغير متوقع وطالعت صحنها بحزن " يعني هذا كله بأكله اناااااااااا يمىى مستحيللللل " 
واللؤم اشتغل ابوها ترس لها الصحن كله عيييييييش ودجااااااااااج وداقوس ووسلطه هي تطالع الصحن شوي وتبجي بس اهم شي اهلها يستانسون لازم تضحي !!!! 

ديمه بدت تاكل وتمضغ الاكل بشكل اهي مو مستصيغته كلت لقمتين ودزت الصحن يعني اكتفت 
بومحمد : نووووووو ويييي كله قدامي 
ديمه : بس والله يبى ماقدر ماقدر معدتي بتنفجر يبا حرام عليك انا ماعودتها على هالاكل كله شوي شوي عليها
بومحمد : اجل مافي سفره ارتحتي ؟
ديمه : لالا يبى خلاص باكل امري لله 
والمشكله ان العايله كلها بس قعدت تراقب ديمه وهي تاكل يبونها بسرعه تخلص يبون يعرفون .. 
ديمه بابتسامه : الحمدلله خلصت 
بومحمد : ههههههههههه صحنج ما يحتاج تنظيف ماشاء الله Iهذا كله بلاغه شفكم يالحريم
ديمه تطالع ابوها منقهره : مو هذا اللي تبونه 
ام محمد : خلك منها يلا على وين ناوي تودينا ؟
شوي الا ادخلت مشاعل بالعرض عمرها ثلاث سنين ونص دخلت عليهم تبجي توها قاعده من النوم 
انوار : يووووووووووه هذي شيسكتها اللحيييييين مو وقته 
ام محمد : ههههههههههه شفيكم على بنتي 
وتتلوى عليهاااااا وسكتت مشاعل اسمها الحقيقي لكن الدلع ميشووو خلاص راحت عليها ميشو ميشووو 

بومحمد : على باريس ان شاء الله 
انوار مستاااااااانسه : احلللللللللللف يبىىى
ام محمد : عيب عليج يعني بيقصج عليج فرضاً ؟
ديمه : بس يبىى ماراح نفهم شي ما يتكلمون انجليزي 
بومحمد : ادري بس هناك بندبر لنا مترجم يكون مرشد سياحي لنا وباريس ما تتطوفّ.. 
محمد : يبى فيها اكس بوكس ؟ والعاب جديده ؟
ديمه : شتقوووووووووول انت فيها العاب ماوصلتلك لا لحين 
انوار: ههههههههههههه أي والله اشوى يعني بشتري فستان عرس خالد ولد خالتي من هناك 
ديمه : احسن شي اشتري للعيد من هناك 
ام محمد : عاد متى العزم ان شاء الله ؟
بومحمد : خلاص حجزت الاسبوع الجاي يوم السبت 
انوار : وناااااسه يابعد جبدي انت يعني بنلحق نستانس قبل المدارس 
ديمه : الصراحه انا فقدت الامل قلت من كثر الشغل شكله بينسانا 
بومحمد : شدعووه وانا بغرقه شغلي ادق على السفريات اشوف اذا في حجوزات ومرتب شغلكم هناك في احد ينسى اهله ؟ واذا على الشغل انا اشتغل لكم عشان اونسكم 
ام محمد : الله يخليك لنا ذخر .. 
انوار : ونااااااااااااسه الصراحه من اليوم بروح السوق بشتري لي ملابس حق الطلعه هناك 
وراحت غرفتها بتشوف شنو ناقصها .. 
وديمه بعد راحت لكمبيوترها تقرى قصص ومحمد راح يلعب بالفريج ..ويكمل معاهم الدوري كره قدم قبل لا يسافر الاسبوع الجاي 

--------
انوار بغرفتها مع ديمه ومستانسه من هالسفره بس ديمه كانت معاها بالغرفه بس صكرت جهازها وراحت صوب البلكونه تشوف طيرها اللي ماتقدر تستغني عنه بقفص صغير بس موفرتله جميع سبل الراحه .. 
انوار عمرها 17 سنه برابعه ثانوي .. وماصدقت على الله انها افتكت من الثانويه والحوسه .. فا كانت هالسفره متنفس وحيد لها قبل الجامعه ولجتها .. وطبيعتها فضوليه بس شفافه وقريبه حيل من ديمه .. بس شخصياتهم متنافره شو ي.. ودايما مع امهااا وتحب السوقه والحوسه وفوضويه نوعا ماا .. 

اما ديمه عمرها 19 بثاني سنه جامعه وهااااديه وتحب تقعد بروحها ودايما تحب تقعد مع طيرها بس اذا دخلت البلكونه ماتحب أي مخلوق يقعد معاها لانها تسولف مع الطير .. وباعتقادها لو شافها أي مخلوق بيقول هذي عبيطه والا مجنونه .. واي انسان يزفها على طول تبجي وانسانه حنونه وتتصرف احيانا بطفوليه وعليها ابتسامه جذّابــه...... وتحب النت بشكل كبير بس عشان تدخل المنتدى وتقرى القصص وتحب القصص الرومانسيه القديمه ايام العصور الوسطى !!

ديمه قاعده بالبلكونه الا تطق عليها انوار 
ديمه : ماراح افج شتبين ؟
انوار ورى الجامه : الله يخليج بسولف انطقت جبدي مع الملابس
كسرت خاطرها ودخلتها 
انوار: اماااااانه شتسوين مع هالطير 
ديمه : مالج دخل جم مره اقولج لا تدخلين بأشياء مولج 
انوار : بس ديمه انتِ تقعدين معاه اكثر مني وتهتمين فيه اكثر مني .. 
حزت بخاطر ديمه " معقوله انا مهمله اهلي لهدرجه ؟"
ديمه : بسسسسس انتِ ما تقعدين عشان اسولف معاج اما قرقه بالتلفون مع رفيجاتج والا ماسكتلي مجلات وتلفزيون أي اركدي عشان اسولف تعرفيني ماحب اختب حيل 
انوار : يعني لو انا الكمبيوتر والا طيرج هالفوفو هذا جان قابلتينا اربع وعشرين ساعه بس لنا الله 
ديمه : انزين خلي منج فوفو وقوليلي انتِ امانه بعرف اول مره تسافرين والا شنو ؟؟ 
انوار استوعبت انها طول اليوم مختبه ماتدري على شنو !! : هههههههههههههههههههه
ديمه : صج والله يعني شفيج اركدي شوي
انوار : لامو اول مره اسافر بس الصراحه كنت اتمنى اروح باريس .. تدرين يعني شنو هذي مدينه الاضواء والموضه .. 
ديمه : أي موضه الله يهداج قصدج موضه الالالالا لبس 
انوار : هههههههههههههههه أي هذي موضه جديده بينزلونها 

دشت عليهم ميشوووو شوي وتكسر الباب من الدفاشه 
ميشووو : ديمة عطينيييي طييييييير 
ديمه : ماسمعت عيدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميشووو : بثرررررررعه حمود قالي 
ديمه : سلمي على حمودج قوليليه طيري انسوووووووه لو تموتون محد يمد ايده عليه 
انوار بعبط : عادي ماراح يموت شوي ويردونه 
ديمه عصبببببت لانهم ما يتكلمون عن أي شي هذا الطير له مكانه خاصه بقلب ديمه .. لانه له قصه طويله عريضه وتعتبره ذكرى لوتموت ماتفرط فيها .. 
ديمه : برى انتوووووا الثنتين الظاهر عطيتكم وجه زياده عن اللزوم 
انوار بعد ما تفشلت وباحباط : بطلع زين بس ترى بنروح السوق اليوم وبعدين بنمر بيت خالتي نوف
ديمه معصبه : اطلعي بس روحي جهزي لعمرج حشى عروس مو وحده مسافره 
صكت باب البلكونه وقعدت مع الطير تقريبا ربع ساعه بس تشوفه وتتأمله تذكرت ذكريات ماكان ودها تتذكرها بالوقت هذا .. وبدت تنهل عليها الذكريات وحده ورى الثانيه لين شافت نفسها غرقانه بدموعها ..

"يااااااه والله العظيم اشتقت لك رحت وصارت دنيتي كلها فضى !! مت لكن ذكراك ما ماتت حيه بقلبي لين اموت .. كنت مستهينه بفكرتك يوم اهديتني طير .. ماكنت ادري ان هالطير بيضل اخر ذكرى لي منك .. الله يرحمك يارب يا اغلى عم بالدنيا "

مسحت دموعها ووعدت نفسها تكون قويه وهذي فرصه لها انها تنسى الماضي والسفر يمكن يغير من نفسيتها للأحسن ان شاء الله .. وتأملت خير .. وحاولت تسوي مثل اختها تستعد للسفره كثر ماتقدر.. طلعت من البلكونه وراحت لامها وامها كانت تلبس عباتها وخالصه بتروح السوق اعتذرت منها ديمه وقالت من باجر بروح معاكم بس اليوم تعبانه ماتقدر .. بس امها وصتها تخلي انوار تلبس بسرعه مالها خلق تتنقع بالسياره تنطرها .. راحت ديمه للصاله وانصدمت يوم شافت انوار تقشر حب وتسولف مع رفيجتها بالتلفون .. 

ديمه : انواااااااااااااااااار امي تنطرج بالسياره تحت 
انوار : زين زين بعدين بنزل 
ديمه : ماراح تروحين معاها ؟
انوار : امبلا بس لحظه بعرف شسوت انفال مع بنت عمتها بالحفله 
ديمه عصبببببببببت : شلون بتروحين وانتِ ما لبستي ولا شي وتقرقين بالتلفون ماتحسين بأمي انتِ؟
انوار تسمع الهرنات تحت : اوووووووه خليها تنطرشوي 
ديمه وصلت حدها : صكي التلفووووووون
انوار : ماراح اصك وروحي عني 
ديمه تسمع الهرنات تزيد واستفذت كل طاقتها الصبريه وشلعت الواير وبكل تشفي تطالع انوار 
انوار بصــــدمه : صكيتيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ديمه : لين تتسنعين وتخلين عنج قله الادب ولي قالت لج امي شي تفزين من مكانج وتقولين ان شاء الله مو تقرقين مع فلانه وعلانه .. 
انوار بقهــــــــــــــر : انتِ انسانه حقوده يعني عشاااااان ما عندج رفيجات خلالالالالالاص ماتبين احد يكلم رفيجاته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والا عشان محد يحبج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ديمه بصدمه تطالع انوار اختها تقول هالكلام !! 
ديمه : انا ماعندي رفيجات يا انوار ؟
انوار ارتبكت وحست بكبر الكلام اللي قالته بس حاولت ماتبين ارتباكها
ديمه : اللحين انتِ اللي تقولين هالكلام ؟؟؟ ماتوقعتها منج !! 
انوار نزلت عيونها بالارض لانها تدري انها اجرحت اختهااااا واختها مو ناقصه
بس سكوت انوار وتّر الجو اكثر .. ديمه بإنفعال ..
ديمه : تدرين انتِ انا لو ابي مليون وحده جان رافجت من زمان بس انا مابي احد بعد ساره خلاص خفت اصادق بنات من جديد ويختفون من حياتي انتِ عارفه بهالشي تجين تعايريني .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انوار طالعت بديمة واخيرا جمعت لها حرفين ودافعت عن نفسها 
انوار : لانج قهرتيني اجل البنت تتكلم وانتِ تصكين بوجها ؟
ديمه : قلعتج رحتي مع امي والا مارحتي انا ليش اعور راسي معاج 

وطلعت من الصاله وراحت غرفتها .. ومالقت غير الطير عشان تقوله باللي فيها .. 

" آه الظاهر يافوفو مافي غيرك بهالدنيا يحبني .. يعني عمي احاول انساه وزين حاولت اطلع نفسي من دوامه الحزن يجون يذكروني بساره ............. انا شسويت كل ما احب احد راح من حياتي بدون سابق انذار .. ساره الوحيده اللي كنت احبها واعزها من بد كل رفيجاتي .. كانت كاتمه اسراري كانت ياااااه ليه بّـذكرعمري وانقهر زياده خلاص ربي اخذ امانته ... الله يرحمها ان شاء الله .. ياربي متى اروح مع عمي وساره ؟؟ دام اللي احبهم راحوا بروح معاهم "

انتبهت ديمه على عمرها انها تقول كلام غريب .. واستغفرت ربها وقالت اللهم لا اعتراض على قضاؤك .. 

دخلت الاكل لفوفو ودشت غرفتها ..شافت الجهاز مفتوح .. واستغلت الفرصه .. دشت على المنتدى لانها مشرفه فيه .. بس لاحظت في كذا رساله جايتها على البريد حق المنتدى .. طبعا فتحت كذا وحده اللي يشكتي واللي يبي ينقل موضوعه الين وقفت عند رساله معينه لانها ماتخص قسمها .. واحد يبي يثبت موضوعه في قسم الرياضه والسيارات لان في دوري بيصير في اوربا ومن ضمن المنتخبات المنتخب الوطني .. وده ياخذ رأيها بالموضوع !! 
" ياربي وانا شكوو بالكوره والمسخره هذي .. اللحين شايفني مشرفه قسم الخواطر شكو يدز لي عن قسم الرياضه .. افففف متى بيفتهمون الناس ؟؟؟ " ردت ارسلت له رساله انها مالها دخل بالكوره والرياضه لو يبي أي خدمه بقسمها كانت لبتها له واعتذرت بكل ادب وذوق .. وصكت المنتدى وفجت المسنجر واستانست يوم شافت مريم بنت خالتها شابكه ..... 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : هلالالالالالالالاوغلالالالالالا بالطش والرش
ديمه : هلالالالالا فيج وينج انتِ ؟
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : لاتخربين المفاجأت ....... 
ديمه : لييييييييش شصاير ؟
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : بجييييييييج عقب المغرب 
ديمه : احلفييييييييي وناااااااسه 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : احم احم بس مو لله
ديمه : والله العظيم مشتاقتلج لونج مسافره جان شفناج بس انتِ هنييييييييه بالكويت مالت عليج 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : ههههههههههههه سمعت ان الغلالالا بيسافر باريس 
ديمه : اهااااااااااااااااااا قولي جذي يعني مصالح جايتني 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : هههههههههههههه لا والله العظيم ابي اسلم عليج قبل لا تذلفين 
ديمه : لا ريحي ملائكتج بتفتكين مني اسبوعين 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : والله وااااااااااااجد لاتطولون والله احس بفراااااااااااغ 
ديمه : بندق عليج لا تحاتين .. وباخذ كاميرة فيديوا عشان اصورلج الهوتيكتور شتبين بعد ؟
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : بعد عمرررررررري انتِ .. لان تعرفين عرس اخوي خالد قرب وانا ماسويت شي المهم ماعلينا شخبار انواااااااروووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟
ديمه تضايقت يوم تذكرت موقفها مع انوار : تبينها دقي عليها
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : متهاوشين بعد ؟
ديمه : المهم متى بتجينا انتِ ؟
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : احلى يالطناش .. بجيكم بعد شوي اول ما يأذن المغرب بصلي وبجي 
ديمه : حياج الله وجيبي رغووده معاج 
مرايم عبدالغني شربت : اوكييي من عيووووووووني الثنتين 
بعد اذان العشى وصلت ام محمد من السوق ومعاها اغراض ..واول ما شافت انوار قعدت تزف فيها ساعه كامله لانها نقعتها تحت .. وشوي الا طلعوا مريم ورغد بنات اختها مع ديمه من الغرفه وسلمت عليهم لانهم جايين من المغرب .. وقعدوا كلهم يسولفون عن مواضيع مختلفه .. 

مرّ هالاسبوع والعايله اما تجهز اغراضها والا تتناقش عن السفره .. وجاء يوم السفره .. والبنات بقمه الوناسه .. واخيرا بنفتك من البيت .. كان السايق يسوق فيهم بالسياره الكبيره قدام بومحمد ورى محمد وميشوو وبالنص ام محمد وانوار وديمه .. ديمه طول اليوم ساكته وحاطه القفص الصغير بحظنها .. وتطالع الشوارع بهدوء وصمت .. عكس تمام انوار اللي قاعده عندها من طلعت بالبيت وهي تتصل بفلانه وعلانه مع انهم طالعين مبجر تقريبا الساعه 8 الصبح .. لان رحلتهم الساعه 9.30 والجناط رايحه من امس .. المطار ماكان زحمه .. شافوا قدامهم عائله وحده يودعون بعض .. وانوار تأشر عليهم 

انوار : يمى شوفيهم يبجون على بعض المفروض يستانسون بيسافرون من بعد الكراف والدراسه
ام محمد : مو شرط اللي يسافر يستانس سياحه في ناس لدراسه في ناس يردون ديرتهم .. عبالج كل الناس مثلج .. 
وبعد ماخلصوا اجراءات المطار ركبوا الطياره ..وكان كل واحد منهم شعوره اسعد من الثاني .. لانه هالسفره بتقربهم من بعض اكثر واكثر لانهم تقريبا بيصيرون 24 ساعه بوجيه بعض محد يطلع ويروح عن الثاني مثل البيت اللي عليه دوام واللي نايم لا السفره اكيد بيكون اكلهم كلهم مع بعض ونومتهم وقومتهم .. المشكله ان رحلتهم ترانزيت لندن .. بعدين باريس يعني ست ساعات وهم بالكراسي قاعدين والمشكله ان بالطياره حطوا انوار جنب ديمه .. وانوار منقهره تبي تسولف بس ديمه مو معطيتها اهميه ديمه سرحانه بالدريشه والغيوم اللي تحتها .. 

شنو تتوقعون يصير لهم في باريس؟؟

في إنتظار ردودكم..

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووووووا ع القصة حلووووووووووووووووه مرررررررررررررررررررررررره 

ياالله خيه كمليها بسرررررررررررعه

----------


## أختكم في الله

نورتِ الموضوع بردك..

:: تابع الجزء الأول::


بعد اربع ساعات .. بالطيـّاره

انوار توهقت تبي تحط فلم بس ماعرفت أي زرّ تضغط .. 
انوار : ديمه قوليلي أي زرّ حق الافلام ؟
ديمه : افففففففف شدراني انا طقطقي لين تعرفين كل شي بنعلمج اياه
انوار : بسم الله شوي شوي انهديتي مره و حده 
ديمه : انا بنام لا تقوميني الا لين نوصل 
انوار : على العموم ترى بقى ساعتين ونوصل 
ديمه : اتصدقين مليت من القعده تشنجت رجولي 
انوار : انا كل ساعه اقص عليهم اقول بروح الحمام الله يكرمج وانا مناك اتمشى اخاف انشل من كثر القعده 
ديمه ضحكت عليها : ههههههههههه واشوفج رايحه راده على بالج بالبلاجات 
انوار : ابي اشوف لندن وخري عن الدريشه 
ديمه : يماما تو الناس احنا بالبحر اللحين 
انوار : ليش مانروح باريس على طول؟
ديمه ملت من كثرت اسئلتها : ابوي زين لقى حجز بهالوقت 
انوار : شغلي لي الاف ام ابي اسمع اغاني أي شي
ديمه : خافي ربج اغاني وانتِ بين السماء والقاع 
انوار : انزين قرآن مابي اقعد ساكته استخف 
ديمه : ههههههههههه انزين بشغل لج سديس اسمعي واخشعي ونامي 
انوار : الله عاااااد ارتاح لما اسمع صوته 
ديمه : زين والله البنت فيها رجى 
انوار : ههههههههههههههه تراني حيل طايحه من عينج
ديمه تضحك : لا شدعوه 
انوار: ديمه بسألج اللحين احنا لي رحنا فرنسا شلون بنتفاهم معاهم ؟
ديمه : هذا اللي انا احاتيه بس اكيد فيه مترجمين 
انوار : والله شكلنا بنتكلم معاهم سديق سديق مثل الهنود ههههههههههههههه 
ديمه : هههههههههه مالت عليج لا افا عليج ماخذه انا كورسين فرنسي بس مشكله كله حروف وارقام والوان يعني ما ينفع محادثه 
انوار : شكلنا بنبدع هناك 
ديمه : صلي على النبي بس خلنا نوصل بالسلامه 
بعد ما وصلوا مطار هيثروا .. قعدوا تقريبا اربع ساعات وشافوا من فوق الطياره شكثر لندن مرتبه وشكلها على النهر التايمز يجنن .. وشافوا الاراضي الخضراء .. والجوو البااااارد والشمس طالعه عندهم .. بعد ما خلصوا اجرائاتهم طلعوا على الطياره الفرنسيه وكانت مستواها عااااااادي جدا .. مافيها تلفزيونات ولا شي اللهم بتوصلهم فرنسا .. وبالطياره كانت ام محمد مع بومحمد ومحمد والبنات معاهم ميشوو 
المضيف عطاهم شاي اهي وانوار بس ميشوو تمت تطالعه مستغربه شلون ما عبرها ولا عطاها شي .؟؟
وبعد ماراح المضيف .. شربوا البنات شايهم وردوا بياخذون غفوه لين يوصلون كلها ساعه .. الا ميشووو تنادي بأعلى صوتها زين ان الطياره فاضيه والا افضحتهم .. 
ميشووو : تعـــــال لو سمحــــــــــت وين شااااااايي وحليبي ؟؟؟؟ 
التفت لها المضيف وابتسم .. عطاها اللي تبي بعد ما شرحت له ام محمد باللي تقدر عليه .. ديمه وانوار ماقدروا يبطلون عيونهم بس ضحكوا لين قالوا بس حتى الجاهل طلع لسانها !! 

وبعد ما وصلوا فرنسا .. نزلوا وطبعا ديمه نزلت معاها القفص الصغير .. وقعدوا بالمطار ينطرون الجناط متى تنزل من الطياره .. بس الغريب ان معظم اللي شافوه من شرق اسيا .. وجايين معاهم جناط الدنيا والدين .. وكأنهم مهاجرين !! شوي وجات جناطهم وطلعوا برى .. يدورون تاكسي ولقوهم من البوابه الثانيه للمطار صافين طوابير شغالين .. وصولوا الساعه 8.30 باليل بس كانت حزتها توها بتغرب الشمس .. وتمشكل بو محمد مع راعي التاكسي .. وقعدوا ربع ساعه مايدرون شيسوون 
ام محمد : منصور شفيك الله يهداك ؟ 
بومحمد : اللحين التاكسي ماراح يشلنا كلنا ممنوع عندهم كل سياره ما تشل اكثر من اربعه اشخاص 
ام محمد : انزين ليش ترى كل سياره اكبر من الثانيه ؟؟
بومحمد : هذا نظامهم اللحين شلون ؟ بعطيج عنوان الفندق وانتِ روحي مع محمد وميشو وانا بروح مع ديمه وانوار .. 
ام محمد : اخاف يضيع فيني 
بومحمد : العنوان مسجل داخل هالورقه ماراح تضيعين ان شاء الله واحنا وراكم 
ام محمد : شورك وهدايه الله يلا مشينا 

وركبوا الجناط بالسيارتين .... وحركووا لين وصولوا الفندق .. بس الفندق مو مشهور بالمنطقه وقريب من المطار وبعيد عن باريس العاصمه حوالي ساعه ونص فا اللي صار انهم انزلوا والمشكله انه مو مثل اللي بالكاتلوج لا حتى خدمه سيرفس مافيه توهقوا .. وراحوا البنات وصولوا الجناط فوق الغرف .. والفندق كئيب وحسوا بضيقه من دخلوه .. شكله حق كابوي لان شافوا من ظلمت الدنيا بدى الخمر وبدوا يتجمعون الحبايب باللوبي .. فا صعدوا وحطوا روسوهم وناموا ..وبجذي انتهى اول يوم على ثاني يوم .. الكل مستاء من هالوضع مايبون هالفندق وتريقوا باللوبي الا ولقوا واحد تونسي على الرسبشن .. وبومحمد قعد يسأله عن المنطقه وعن باريس وفنادقها وقاله انه يبي ياخذ الاهل هناك .. ويبي مترجمه ترافقهم .. التونسي اسمه صابر .. اتصل بكذا مترجمه بس كانت عطلتهم لان اليوم كان الاحد ثاني يوم من وصلوا فا ما لقى الا اخته اتصل بأخته لطيفه ووصلت بعد ساعه نص تقريبا .. وتعرفوا عليها البنات وبدت الرحله اول يوم ديمه معاها كاميرا الفيديوا وانوار الفوتغرافيه .. وطبعا طول الطريق كان بومحمد ماسك محمد اللي عمره 12 سنه ويمشون قدامهم .. ولطيفه المترجمه مع البنات والام يمشون على مهلهم .. وقبل لا يوصلون المتروو .. (قطار تحت الارض ) شافوا سياره المزين طويييييييييله بيضاء لها اكثر من اربع ابواب تقريبا عشر ابواب .. وانزلت منها عروس شرق اسيويه ومع زوجها بس الغريب اللي خلا ام محمد وبناتها بنصدمون ان العروس بأخر شهور حملها !!ولابسه نفنوفها وطرحتها واهلها معاها واللي يجون يصورون معاها واللي يباركون لها .. واهي كانت بقمه السعاده .. وقعدت لطيفه توريهم العرس شلون يصير وقالت لهم لا تستغربون اصلا في بعض الاعراس اولاد المعاريس هم اللي يزفونهم .. شي طبيعي عندهم .. وقعد بو محمد يضحك

بومحمد : احلى عرس بعد اسبوع يكون عنده ولده جاهز.. شيبي اكثر !
ام محمد : اعوذ بالله يالله لا تبلانا .. 
ديمه : يمى ترى اهم عادي عندهم لكل مجتمع عاداته .. 
ام محمد منقهره : بس عين قويه مثلها ماشفت دامه خلاص حملت خلها تنطر لين تولد وبعدين تتزوج بعد شناقص ؟
انوار : ههههههههههه الحمدلله على نعمه الدين بس 
ونزلوا المتروا .. واركبوه طبعا تحت الارض وكل شوي موقف عند محطه ويدخلون ناس ويطلعون .. طبعا من كل الجنسيات جنوب افريقيا وشرق اسيا وفرنسيين ومن كل بحار العالم .. 

وبعد ما وصلوا شافوا ان المسافه بعيده من الفندق لين العاصمه .. وقرر بومحمد انه يدور هالمره على فندق داخل العاصمه عشان يكون قريب من السوق وبرج ايفل .. 
بعد مده وفراره وهم يمشون لقولهم فندق بالشانزليزي .. واستانسوا اهم شي يفتكون من هذاك الفندق الكئيب .. وبومحمد خلا البنات و محمد مع ام محمد وراح مع انوار الفندق القديم وجاب اغراضهم بيوديها الفندق الجديد .. وخلا لطيفه توديهم فندقهم الجديد لانها تدلهّ عدل .. ووقفت لطيفه تاكسيين واحد يشل ميشو ومحمد وام محمد والثاني يشل لطيفه وديمه .. طبعا ابو محمد بيتأخر لانه بيروح بيرد تقريبا يبيله ثلاث ساعات .. التاكسي الاول رفض يركب ام محمد وعيالها ..واسئلته لطيفه قال ماراح اركبهم ومشىى وكمل طريقه .. استغربت لطيفه وعصبت وقعدت تتكلم بالفرنسي .. وقعدت ام محمد تهديها 

ام محمد : ليش راح ؟
لطيفه : مدري كيف مخو متحجر عليه عنصرية غريبه !!
ام محمد : عنصريه ؟ 
لطيفه : ايوا بيقول ما بيركبش عرب !
ام محمد : ليش ان شاء الله مو مالين عينه ؟ 
لطيفه : ما بعرفش حاجه ماعلينا منوو هو متخلف حنركب تاكسي تاني غيروا
ام محمد : ليش اهم دايما جذي ؟
لطيفه: لا مش كلهم بس هاذاا مش طبيعي فيوزاتوا ضاربه 
لقوا تاكسي وراحت ام محمد مع عيالها وركبت ديمه مع لطيفه .. 

وديمه ركبت مع لطيفه وكانت اللي تسوق حرمه .. وطول الدربّ لطيفه وهاللي تسوق يقرقرون .. بفرنسي .. وديمه كانت ساكته وتفكر بطيرها لانه بالفندق .. ووصت ابوها عليه وقالها لا تحاتين ..وقعدت اتطالع باريس حست انها منظمه حيل .. وكل اللي فيها يمشون مالهم دخل بالناس .. بس اللي خرعها ان كل واحد فيهم يمشي معاه كلبه البوليسي .. وهي تموت رعب من الكلب البوليسي الاسود ولقت منه واجد وهي ماشيه و كانت كل شوي تلصق ببوها وتدخل بجاكيته من الخرعه وابوها كان يمشي بالطريق اللي مايشوف فيها أي كلب لانه مايبي يخرع ديمه لانه مطلعه عشان يونسها .. بس المشكله ان لطيفه وديمه وصلوا الفندق بس ماشافوا ام محمد وعيالها .. !! وقعدوا تقريبا نص ساعه وديمه كل شوي تلتفت يمين وويسار والمشكله ان تاكسيهم حرك قبل تاكسي لطيفه يعني المفروض وصلوا .. بس وينهم !! 
ديمه : مو كأنهم تأخروا ؟؟
لطيفه : ايوا والله اتحيرت عليهم 
ديمه : ليكون ضيعوا !!
لطيفه : ليش مانسأل الرسبيشن بركي دخلوا الغرفه ؟
ديمه وهي خايفه على اهلها : اوكي 
اول مادخلوا الفندق شافوا ام محمد ايدها على قلبها متخرعه على بالها ديمه ضاعت مع لطيفه .. وقعدت ديمه تهدي امها 
ديمه : بالعكس والله يمى انا خفت عليكم انا معاي لطيفه لاتحاتين اما انتِ مامعاج احد
ام محمد : من اول يوم ضعنا الله يستر بس ! 
ديمه : والله الفندق روعه يمى
ام محمد : يلا بنروح الغرفه 
بعد حـوالي ساعتين وصلوا بومحمد وانوار .. انوار اول ما وصلت على طول رحله استكشافيه للمكان .. ماخللت مكان جنب الفندق ما ززارته طبعـا اليوم هذا كان متعب لهم بشكل كبير .. وخاصه بعد ماتلعوزوا بالمترووو .. اللي حلفت ام محمد ماتركبه من كثر ما يختض ويوقف بالمحطات لوع جبدها .. هذا كـان ثاني يوم لهم في العاصمه باريس...

في إنتظار ردودكم..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

حركات بتتكلم هندي وياهم ... هذي عجبتني 

يسلمواااااا خيه .. ياالله كملي مو تتأخري

----------


## أختكم في الله

وهذا الجزء الثاني لعيونك..

:: .. الجـــزء الثــاني .. ::

على ثالث يوم بغرفه البنات كانوا انوار وميشوو نايمين على السرير وديمه بالمطبخ ومحمد نايم بالصاله قدام التلفزيون .. ديمه بعد ماقامت شافت التلفزيون مفتوح وصكته ولحفت اخوها عدل وراحت مطبخ التحضير الصغير مالقت شي تاكلها هي قايمه مبجر .. الساعه 7 تقريبا واهلها بغرقه النوم ماراح يقومون الا 11 .. قعدت تقلب القنوات مالقت شي يعجبها بس ست قنوات حطت على ستار اكاديمي الفرنسي بس لاعت جبدها اكثر وحطت على فاشن تيفي وشافت عروض الازيااااء والمصممين والمكياج بس زهقت ساعه وهي تشوفهم .. خلاص ماقدرت تقعد اكثر حتى فوفو ناايم ولا سمعت حسه .. راحت قومت انوار وشاورتها 
ديمه بحس واطي : انوارووه قومي بننزل نتريق 
انوار فيها نوم : مو اللحين بنااااام 
ديمه : هذي فرصتنا امي وابوي بيقومون متأخر 
انوار : ارحميني ترى نايمه متأخر 
ديمه : كيفج انا بروح واستكشف المكان واتريق تبين حياج الله .. 
انوار: والله ماقدر بس اذا مارديتي بعد نص ساعه بنززلج ونكمل الطلعه اوكي 
ديمه : اوكي ناطرتج بس ترى ماراح اروح بعيد تلقيني بواحد من الكوفيات اللي صوب الفندق 
انوار : ماعليج كلهم مارتهم امس يلا روحي بنام
ديمه : اوكـي اذا قامت امي قوليلها انا تحت 
انوار : انزين ترى شوي والحقج مع حمود 
ديمه : يلا بروح البس
لبست ديمه وخذت معاها كاميرا الفيديو ..
فندقهم صاد شويه عن الشارع يعني يبيلها تمشي خمس دقايق لين توصل شارع الشانزليزي الرئيسي اللي فيه كوفيات وسوق وكل شي شمت هواااااء صافي واستانست لانها بدت يومها من اوله وهي تتمشى بنشاط .. شافت الناس رايحه راده وكلن بحال سبيله .. الطويل والقصير والاسمر والابيض .. يوم وصلت الكوفي دخلت وحيتهم بتحيتهم .. اللي هي بنجوور .. وقعدت بطاوله على الشارع عشان اذا جتها انوار تشوفها .. وشافت المنيوو واشرت له على اللي تبيه وشوي الا جايها قرصون شايب وحط لها الاكل .. وقالها
القرصون : السلام عليكم 
تفاجأت ديمه ولفت عليه وابتسمت : وعليكم السلام الاخ عربي ؟
القرصون : أي نعم معاكِ صادق من الجزائر .. 
ديمه : تشرفنا 
صادق : ماشرفتينا بأسمك يا اموره 
ديمه : اسمي ديمه 
صادق : ما شاء الله ربي يحرسك 
ديمه : مشكور ماقلت لي عم صادق انت من زمان هني ؟
صادق يطالعها بحنان واسى على حاله : ايييه يا بنتي لنا عمر عم بنشتغل هنا مهاجر من 25 سنه 
ديمه شهقت : وااااااااجد 
صادق : عم نترزق 
ديمه : أي الله يعينكم ان شاء الله 
صادق : الا ماقلتيلي انتِ من وين ؟
ديمه : انا من الكويت تونا ساكنين بالفندق اللي عندكم 
صادق : ماشاء لله فيه اكثر من فندق هينا انتِ أي واحد بتقصديه ؟ 
ديمه : لاباغتيل 
صادق : ايوا ايوا عرفتوا على الشمال 
ديمه : أي هذا هوو 
صادق : تشرفنا بمعرفتك واي حاجه عوزاها نحنا بخدمتك قوليلهم صادق بيدلوكِ عليا
ديمه : مشكووور عموو وان شاء الله بتشوفنا يومياً عندك 
صادق : بردون مودمازيل 
وراح صادق وقعدت ديمه تفكر بحياه صادق شلون ترك اهله وعياله وتغرب عشان يحصل لقمه العيش .. الناس يعانون عشان يعيشون .. وتريقت وبعد ماخلصت شافت ان انوار ماجتها قالت بروح اتمشى شكلها البنت مطوله .. ورحات عند عم صادق وقالت له اذا شفت بنت متحجبه دخلت الكوفي قولها اختك راح تتمشى بالسوق وطمنها صادق وراحت وهي مرتاحه 
مشت حوالي نص ساعه بالسوق وتعبت وقعدت على واحد من الكوفيات اللي على الشارع وشربت لها عصير برتقال .. بس لفت انتباهها مجموعه شباب قاعدين بالطاوله اللي قبالها وشكلهم عرب واحد لهجته مصريه والثاني لبناني والثالث كويتي والباقي ماميزتهم لانهم ماتكلموا .. بس تأكدت انهم عرب من اشكالهم .. بقلبها استانست يعني في عرب هني .. بس من تكلم الكويتي وهي بس تسمع كلامه حنّ قلبها لديرتها .. وكانت تشرب العصير وتطالع الناس وفجت الكاميرا وصورت الشارع وقوس النصر والسوق والباصات المكشوفه وكل شي بعدين قفلت الكاميرا كانت ديمه لابسه بنطلون وفوقه قميص وسيع طويل وشيله بيضاء على بدلتها .. وماسكه الكاميرا بيدها .. بس شكلها ضيعت وكل شوي ترد الكوفي اللي فيه العرب بس مستحيه تسألهم .. لانهم اكثر من اربعه .. ولاحظها الكويتي لانه ماقدر يشل عيونه عنها من داخله خايف عليها لا تضيع .. وخاصه فرنسا ما يتفاهمون الا بلغتهم .. ويوم حست ديمه انها فقدت الامل لانها هي ضيعت روحها ما تدخل المحلات اللي على الشارع لا كانت تدخل داخل وتطلع بعدين ماقدر يستحمل الكويتي قام من مكانه وقرر يدليها بنفسه .. بس ديمه ما انتبهت عليه ورجعت لكوفي العم صادق وهو اللي دلااها .. وبعد مارجع الكويتي لربعه 
عمر : في ايه يا مشعل مالك ؟
مشعل : لا بس كسرت خاطري شكلها ضايعه 
سمير : شو تضيّع المكان انت التاني ما اجت لوحدها الا بتعرف طريقها 
مشعل : يبى بنت خليجيه وهني لازم اساعدها 
ناصر : طيب منت قايم 
مشعل : الا بس دق على المدرب يمكن بيأجل المباره 
ناصر : ياخي قم واللي يعافيك جاي تتمشى انت وراك لعبّ يهدّ الحيل 
سمير : أي ولك بكير على اللعب لسى بائي اسبوعين على الدوري 
عمر : ماهو برضو حنتدرب 
مشعل قام من مكانه 
ناصر: على وين ؟
مشعل وده يتمشى المهم يرد يشوفها مره ثانيه ماتطمن يوم شافها ضايعه وشوي وتبجي 
مشعل : لا بس بتمشى تجي معاي ؟
ناصر : طيب طيب يلا قمنا 
وراحو مع بعض وكان طول ماهم يمشون مشعل يتلفت يبي يدورها .. 
ناصر : علامك مضيع شي ؟
مشعل : هااا لا ابد بس ابيلي شريحه تلفون دامنا مطولين 
رقع السالفه مشعل وهو وده يروح يشوف البنت اللي مرت عليهم .. 
ناصر : قول ابي محل تلفونات ترانا مطوفينه 
مشعل : لا انا شايف واحد قدام قبل امس 
ناصر شاك بكلامه بس سايره 
شوي الا شاف البنت نفسها بكوفي معاها بنت ثانيه ارتاح وعرف انها لقت اهلها ؟؟ 
بعدين وقف 
مشعل : اشوى خلاص خلنا نرجع 
ناصر : بلاك انت مره جايبنا ومره مرجعنا 
وبعدين لف على الكوفي وشاف البنت اللي مّرتهم قبل شوي وعرف مغزى السالفه 
ناصر بمكر : اهااااااااااا قول كذا من الاول 
مشعل بجدّيه: لالالالالالا حرام عليك لايروح فكرك بعيد بس كنت بتطمن عليها 
ناصر غمز له : يعني عشانها كويتيه ؟؟ 
مشعل : شدراك انها كويتيه ؟
ناصر : تراهم معنا بنفس الفندق 
مشعل : احللللللللف ماشفناهم 
ناصر : امس نازلين انت الظاهر الكره ماخذه عقلك اقول امش قدامي بس 
مشعل ابتسم ومشى معاه 
مشعل : بس ترى والله ابي شريحه لتلفوني زهقت من البطاقات والكباين ياخي بسرعه تخلص
ناصر:ههههههههه مصدقك مصدقك بس امش قدامي لا يزّر عقلك 
مشعل ضحك ومشى معاه .. 
ناصر سعودي ومشعل كويتي هم حيل مع بعض من وصلوا المعسكر .. تعرفوا على بعض من اسبوع يعني من جيتهم .. مشعل عمره 24 سنه يعشق الكره طويل وجسمه رياضي كان يخرع الاعبين فا يخلونه هجوم دايما وله غمازات عجيبه يعني ابتسامته تسرق القلوب .. وشعره كثيف واسود وناعم عكس السعودي اللي كان محلق شعره ويجي مشعل يقهره ما يلبس شي على راسه عناد .. مشعل ككل وسيم ويلفت الانتباه .. 
--
انوار : تخيلي قبل لا اجي قامت ميشوو وازعاجها قومّ الدور كلها 
ديمه : هههههههههه ياعمري حرام عليج جان لبستيها وجبتيها معاج 
انوار: فاضيتلها عشان بنص السوق ابي مامااااااا ابي باااااباااااا ماتعرفنيها انتِ 
ديمه : انزين انا زهقت رجولي تكسرت خلنا نرد بشوف فوفو قام والا لا 
انوار بتأفف : قام وعطيته اكله وسلمتلج عليه وقلت رايحين شوي وبنجي 
ديمه شافت انوار تتطنز عليها بس هي صج تتكلم معاه وتقوله انها بتطلع وكل شي لانها تعتبره عمها تفضفض له عن كل شي .. طالعت الناس بنظره يائسه " آآآه بس لو الف العالم كله ماراح انساك ومافي شي بالكون يعوضني عنك الله يرحمك " 
انوار: ليش ليش هالنظره الحزينه عاااااااااااااد 
ديمه ابتسمت : لا ابد بس احس اني مختنقه برجع الفندق 
انوار : وانا منو بيجي معاي بروح السوق 
ديمه : نصيحه لا تروحين انا قبل شوي بغيت اضيع زين اني ميزت كوفي العم صادق 
انوار : لحوول المشكله لو رحت مع اهلي بيقولون طولتي بالمحل خلصي ومدري شنو ابي اتمشى على راحتي 
ديمه : أي على راحتج وضيعي وعاد انتِ بلبل بالفرنسي تبارك الله 
انوار غصبن عنها ضحكت تخيلت شكلها ترطن فرنسي مو لايق 
انوار : ههههههههههه ماتخيل 
ديمه :انا برجع اللحين اكيد امي بتقوم وابوي بكوي ملابسهم وارتب الغرفه 
انوار: لا استريحي دخلوا السيرفس ونظفوها 
ديمه : اشوى عبالي نفس هذاك الفندق الخايس
انوار: ههههههههههههههههههه عبالج بالكابوي احنا 
ديمه : مادري عنهم يلا انا ماشيه 
انوار :خلاص انا بخلص من اكلي وبلحقج 
ديمه : اوكي تيك يور تايم 
مشت ديمه ودخلت اللوبي شافت محمد اخوها قاعد على القنفات ويشرب كولا 
ديمه : حمود شمقعدك هني ؟ وين ابوي
محمد : اففففف واخيرا وصلتي امي وابوي وميشوو راحوا يتريقون بمطعم وقالولي ان جووا خواتك قولهم ينثبرون بالغرفه ولا يطلعون مره ثانيه وعقابا لهم مافي طلعه اليوم الا بعد المغرب 
ضحكت ديمه : ههههههههه اتصدق احسن انا رجولي متكسره 
محمد منقهر : وانا شذنبي لا اتريق ولا اتغدى ؟ بس احرسكم ؟ ليش انتِ انانيه ؟؟
اسكتت ديمه ماتوقعت هذا الكلام من اخوها اللي تحبه 
بعدين قعدت على الكرسي وقالت له بألم وهي تمسك شعره: حمود انا انانيه ؟
محمد: اجل شتفسرين طلعتج بروحج انتِ واختج ومهمله الناس والحين يوم عاقبني ابوي قلتي احسن رجولي متكسره ماتحسين فيني انا جاي استانس مو جاي اتعاقب على شي مالي دخل فيه 
ديمه تفاجأت بس تمالكت نفسها : ولايهمك اللحين اوديك اريقك واغديك 
محمد ماله نفس : مشكوره روحي اكلي طيرج هالفوفو وخلي اخوج ينطق هني ينطركم كنه ناطوركم 
ديمه انقهرت منه حست انها بتندم لو انفعلت 
ديمه : امش امش قدامي ترى انوار بالكوفي روح بريقك وبغديك وبمشيك 
محمد استانس بداخله على العرض المغري : بس وابوي ؟
ديمه : انت مو قلت بيردون بعد المغرب خلاص بنرد العصر 
محمد : بس على شرط ما نبعد حيل 
ديمه : لا كاهو الكوفي على اللفه 
محمد : اوكي بس شلون بترك لهم خبر 
ديمه ماعليك انطرني هنيه وبروح اترك لهم رساله عند الرسبشن 
محمد : اوكي تلقيني بمحل الوورد اللي قبال الفندق 
ديمه : اوكي دقايق وجايتك 
راحت ديمه الرسبشن وحاولت تتفاهم معاهم بالانجليزي .. بس المصيبه ان الفرنسيه ماتعرف انجليزي حيل .. قالت لها انطري شوي وبيجي واحد يتفاهم معاج انطرت ديمه باللوبي لين جاها شاب لابس بدله رسميه لاحظت انه يشتغل بالفندق نفس لبسهم .. ووسييم ومعضل .. قالها 
موظف : اهلا اختي اسعادك بشيئ ؟
ديمه : اها أي انت تشتغل هني 
درت ان سؤالها غبي بس رد عليها مبتسم 
موظف : أي نعم أي خدمه ؟
ديمه : بغيت اترك رساله لاهلي لاني بطلع شوي وبرجع 
موظف : تحبي تكتبيها بخط اليد ؟ 
ديمه : أي والله يكون احسن 
موظف : تفضلي معي 
ديمه استشفت من لهجته انه مغربي .. 
خلت كاميرتها على الطاوله وراحت معاه لين الرسبشن قالها تنتظره دقايق .. وهي واقفه الا انفتح الانصنصير وطلع منه شابين من ملامحهم خليجييين .. بس نزلت عيونها والتهت بالزرع اللي قبالها.. 
بس اهم القو السلام 
مشعل +ناصر : السلا عليكم 
ردت عليهم بشكل مقتضب وعيونها بالارض: وعليكم السلام 
مشعل كان ينادي اللي بالرسبشن بس مايرد عليه احد الا هذي الموظفه اللي متوهقه فيهم 
مشعل: اكسيكيوزموا 
الموظفه قعدت ترطن تقوله انتظر اللحين بيجي الموظف العربي 
واشرت لهم الموظفه انهم يقعدون لين يخلص الموظف من ديمه ابتسمو وراحوا قعدوا بعد ماكتبت ديمه الرساله وخلصت راحت صوب الباب بس تذكرت ان كاميرتها على الطاوله اللي قاعدين فيها الشباب .. استحت اتروح وشافت محمد اخوها وقالت له انها نست الكاميرا وراح يجيبها .. 
سلم محمد على الشباب واخذ الكاميرا 
مشعل : انتوا من الكويت ؟
محمد : أي والاخو ؟
مشعل : هلا والله بأهل ديرتي هذا ناصر من السعوديه 
محمد استانس عليهم وشكله بيبسط 
محمد : والله اجل شجايبكم هني انت من الكويت وهذا من السعوديه
مشعل : وراانا مباريات مو جايين سياحه 
محمد : احلففففففف اجل انتوا لاعبين جايين تتبارون دولي 
مشعل : ايه هذي اول مباره لي دوليه ادعيلنا 
محمد : لاتوصي قلوبنا معاكم 
ناصر : تسلم ماتقصر انتوا مطولين هنا ؟
محمد : تقدر تقول اسبوعين هذا اذا ماتغيرت مخططات الوالد 
مشعل : فرنسا حلوه بتستانسون فيها 
محمد : أي ان شاء الله انا بطلع اللحين نشوفكم على خير 
مشعل : على خير ديربالك على عمرك
---
يوم طلع انقهرت منه ديمه .. 
ديمه : لا والله جان شربتوا شاي وقهوه بعد ؟
محمد : هذول خليجيين 
ديمه : أي ادري وشسوي تقوم تنقعني ساعه برى الشرهه مو عليك على اللي يطلعك 
محمد : اقول امشي بس والا نسيتي شسويتي فيني !! 
ديمه : يعني وحده بوحده ؟
محمد ابتسم درى انه زودها : تدرين طلعوا مثلي لاعبين ؟
ديمه : وانت قاص على روحك عبالك لاعب ؟
محمد : بدال ما تشجعين اخوج وتقولين انت اكبر لاعب بالدنيا تجين تدقريني ؟
ديمه ضحكت حست بتأنيب ضمير : سوووووري حمود والله انك احسن ولد شفته بحياتي كفايه صابر على انوار وميشو ولسانها 
محمد : أي قدروا قدروا ياما تحت البنات مظاليم 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههههههههههه عاد مو لي هالدرجه يلا كانا وصلنا 
محمد : وينها ام السعف والليف ؟
ديمه : لا تسمعك تنتفك 
محمد : وينها ؟ ماشوفها 
ديمه : لالالالا مستحيل 
محمد : شنو 
ديمه : اكيد دشت السوق لالالالالالالالا
محمد خاف : ليش شفيه السوق ؟
ديمه : يعني ماراح تطلع الا عقب باجر ماتعرفها انت 
محمد ارتاح : لا ماعليج بسيطه نفتر ندورها واذا قالوا امي وابوي شي نقول ندور انوار نقطها براسها عرفتي ؟
ديمه : عرفت يابو الخطط بس انا مشيت على خط واحد ضعت مابيها هي تحوس 
محمد : ماعليج مامداها بعدت وتراها مو مثلج تمشي على عماها تراها ذكيه وكل شي تعرفه 
ديمه : تبي كوفي العم صادق والا غيره ؟ 
محمد : ومنو العم صادق ؟
ديمه : ههههههههه هذا اللي تريقت عنده اليوم 
محمد : هلآهلآ والله وطاقه الصحبه مع اخينا بالله
ديمه : حمود ترا مو ناقصتك جايين نستانس 
محمد : تستانسين انزين اوكي 
ديمه : لحظه بوريك العم صادق عشان ماتقعد تتفلسف على راسي 
ودخلوا الكوفي وجاء العم صادق سلم عليهم استانس لما شافهم 
ديمه : العم صادق اعرفك على اخوي 
صادق : اهليييين يابني ماشاء الله رجل قوي
محمد ابتسم : الله يعطيك طولت العمر 
قال هالكلام وهو يطالع ديمه ويبتسم .. لان طلع العم صادق كبير بالسن شايب .. 
ديمه : عم صادق ماشفت اختي انوار ؟
صادق : الا يابنتي قالت لي انها بتتفسح في الماركت 
ديمه : لحووول هذي وين القاها 
صادق : هي بتقول ابتطولشي كلها ساعه زمان 
ديمه : لا ياعم ماتعرف ساعتها تصير سنه 
صادق : لالا هالمنطقه امان ما تخافيش عليها 
محمد : المهم عم صادق شعندك اكل ؟
صادق : كل مالذ وطاب بس استريح 
محمد : اوكي عمو وريني 
صادق : الا يابنتي ما قلتليش انتوا مطولين هنا ؟ 
ديمه : عمي تقريبا اسبوعين 
صادق : انا بعد بكره بسافر على الجزائر اخواتي عاوزيني كلها اسبوع زمان وراجع 
ديمه : لا عمي مايصير احنا ماراح نطول هني 
صادق : والله انا سعيد جدا بيكم بس الظروف
محمد : احنا والله اسعد 
دشت انوار عليهم الكوفي ومعاها خمس كياس .. وتضحك ماسكه ايس كريم 
انوار : انتوا هني ؟
ديمه معصبه : لا هناك وين كنتي حضرتج ؟ 
انوار : تخيلي شفت كذا عايله خليجيه 
ديمه : ادري جايبه شي جديد 
محمد : وانتِ تراقبين الرايح والراد ؟ 
انوار : كيفي زين ؟ 
ديمه : اشوف وريني شنو شريتي ؟
انوار : ابد والله خرابيط وتراجي واكسسوارت 
ديمه : انزين ياحضره المودمازيل تدرين ابوي معاقبنا عشانا طلعنا وما قلناله ؟
انوار : لحظه عباله بننحكر بالفندق ؟؟؟
محمد : لا ياحبيبتي بس لاتطلعين بدون شوره ماعلموكم بالمدرسه الاستئذان ؟
انوار : ماسوينا شي كلها سوق 
محمد : أي عيديها شوفي شيسويلج ابوي !
ديمه : بس عاد المهم انتوا اقعدوا هنيه انا بروح الفندق شوي برتاح وبرجع 
محمد : بروحج عاد ؟
انوار : دامك مسويلينا فيها رجوله روح وصلها 
ديمه : حمود شفيك صاير جذي انت ناسي اني جايه هالكوفي لحالي يعني عادي 
محمد : يبى كيفج مو صغيره نقولج هالكلام 
ديمه ابتسمت : يلا فمان الله 
محمد : لا تطلعين لي خلصنا رجعنالج 
ديمه وهي طالعه : لا تحاتي بحط راسي وبنام لاتتأخرون .. 

مشت ديمه بخطوات بطيئه ووقفت عند محل الورود .. وتأملت كم ورده وشمتهم حست بإنتعاش وصورت المحل بالفيديو وسلمت على صاحبته وطلعت صعدت غرفتها وشافت فوفو قايم ويتحرك داخل القفص بدلت ملابسها وجت تكلمه كالعاده .. 
ديمه : طولت عليك صح ؟! والله كنت برجع بس عطلني محمد اخوي تعتقد حتى لو جيت اخر الدنيا بنسى ؟ 
وقعدت تبجي وتبجي .. عمها مبارك ماكان انسان عادي .. كان اقرب انسان لها بهالوجود اقرب لها من امها وابوها .. ومن هواها اللي تتنفسه .. كان متكفل فيها بطلعاتها وجياتها .. عمره تقريبا 23 بينها وبينه اربع سنين بس توفى قبل ست شهور .. انهارت وصا حت ووقفت قيدها كورس كامل بس مع مرور الوقت بدت تتقبل الوضع بشكل جدي ان عمها مات ماراح تشوفه خلاص !

ديمه : ادري انك زهقت من كثر ما تشوفني ابجي بس يبيلي وقت عشان تمر ذكراه بشكل عادي ولا اذرف دمعه 
مرّ الوقت وجاء المغرب واجتمعوا كلهم بغرفه البنات .. 
بومحمد بعتب: ها استانستوا ؟ 
انوار: أي والله يبى سوقهم يهبل
بومحمد : انتِ اسكتي ولا كلمه 
انواركتمت الضحكه: حاضر يبى
بومحمد : ديمه اعتقد انا جايبكم عشان اونسكم اعتقد ماله داعي تسوون حركات ووتتفقون وتنزلون بدون اذن يعني لو ضعتوا وصارلكم شي احط ايدي على خدي ؟ 
ديمه غصتها العبره : لا يبى انا اسفه بس كنت بتريق وبرجع 
بومحمد : ماينفع الاسف المهم ماتعيدونها 
انوار: ابشر يابعد باريس واهلها
بومحمد طالع انوار وابتسم يعرف حركات هالبنت .. 
ديمه سكتت ودها الارض تنشق وتبلعها ولا يزفها ابوها 
ديمه : انا بطلع شوي وبرجع 
بومحمد : ديمه مابيج تزعلين مني بس ترى كنت خايف عليكم 
ديمه تبلع الغصه : لا يبى عادي مو زعلانه بس بروح الغرفه الثانيه اهدى 
بومحمد : ديمه البسي اللحين بنطلع 
ديمه : يبى تقدر تأجلها؟؟ دايخه وابي انام 
بومحمد : بس ما سألتيني وين بنروح ؟ 
ديمه : يبى روحوا اللي تبونه بس انا بتعشى وبنام عادي والله 
بومحمد : بنروح برج ايفل شلون بتطوفين هالروحه !! 
ديمه : يبى ورانا اسبوعين لاحقين بنشبع منه 
بومحمد : بس ماراح اخليج بروحج جذي بخلي محمد عندج 
فزّ محمد معصب هو الظاهر الضحيه الوحيده بينهم 
ديمه قالت بسرعه وهي تشوف محمد منفعل: لالا خلاص بروح معاكم 
بومحمد مبتسم : جذي احسن .. 
------
يتبع..

تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

تابع :: الجزء الثاني::


راحوا برج ايفل وبالليل شكله عجيب .. الاضواء باللون البرتقالي من فوق لي تحت .. صورت ديمه كل هالاشياء .. وتحس انها دايخه بس اهم شي ما تحرم حمود من الطلعه .. عشان ما تصير بنظره الانانيه !! ولما جات الساعه 9 حسوا بالجوع ومالقوا مطعم الا كفتيريا صغيره تحت البرج او مطعم راقي بس فوق بأعلى البرج ام محمد اعتذرت منهم قالت ماقدر اركب البرج 
بومحمد : ها ديوم تركبين معاي ؟
ديمه : الله ودي اركبه واصور بس دايخه اخاف اشوف الناس من فوق واطيح 
بومحمد : هههههههههههههه لا اجل اقعدي انتوا ما تشوقون الواحد يصعد 
ام محمد : اقول بس دورلنا مطعم نتعشى فيه 
انوار : يبى ترى فيه مطعم تحت البرج عند الزاويه اللي صافين عنده طوابير 
بومحمد : وانا عبالي التذاكر .. اثاريه مطعم 
انوار : مو مطعم مطعم لا كفتيريا يعني فيها سندويشات وشبس وكولا وهالسوالف
ام محمد : يعني مطعممممممممم خلاص بومحمد اشترلنا وخلنا نتعشى قبل مانرد الفندق 
بومحمد : على هالخشم .. 
وطلبوا بس المشكله ان سندويشاتهم مطلعينها من الفريزر .. ولو تطقها براس الكافر اسلم من كثر ماهي يابسه بس تحملوا وكلوها .. 
محمد متضايق من ميشوو: ميشووووو وخري عني ترى والله ان شربتي من كولتي مره ثانيه لا اطقج بهالصمونه اقسمج نصين 
انوار : ههههههههههههه حشى صارت سلاح بعد!
وبعد ما خلصوا ركبوا المركب اللي على نهر السين وشافوا كل المنـاظر والمتاحف والقصور الفرنسيه القديمه .. يرجع عهد بعضها الى 1600 سنه ميلاديه وبعد ما انتهت الرحله .. رجعوا الفندق منهكين 
.. ردتّ ديمه الفندق وهي خلاص دايخه بس تبي الفراش 
حطت راسها ونامت وبجذي انتهى ثالث يوم لهم بباريس
وما قومتها 
ثاني يوم الا انوارالساعه 10 تقريبا 
انوار : قومي يلالالالا بنروح ديزني قومي عفيه ديوم
ديمه بغرقه النوم : انوار راسي كبر الجبل خليني ارتاح 
انوار: خلصي يقولون السايق بيجينا الساعه 11 ما يمديج 
ديمه : شسالفه كل يوم طالعين يعني باريس ماراح تطير انطروا شوي خلنا نرتاح 
انوار : ياماما ديزني تبعد ساعه من هني 
ديمه : افففففففف منكم 
انوار : شحنتي الكاميرا .؟
ديمه : بلعنتها انشحنت والا انطقت وخري عني بروح اغسل وجهي 
انوار : ترى ريوقج تحت انزلي معاهم تريقي باللوبي 
ديمه : على مااتسبح واصلي والبس قدهم خالصين ولا تنسين الريوق يصكرونه 11 
انوار : ماعليج تسبحي بسرعه عشان تلحقين 
ديمه زهقانه : امرنا لله 
نزلت انوار وخذت معاها كاميرا الفيديو ولحقتها بعد نص ساعه ديمه 
باللوبي تحت .. 
ام محمد : زين قمتي 
ديمه : صباح الخير 
بومحمد : صباح النوير لاحلى ديوم 
ديمه استحت : شخباركم بعد طلعه امس 
ميشوو : انا اثناني تعورني من الصمونه 
انوار + محمد : هههههههههههههههه
بومحمد : ديوم حبيبتي روحي تريقي الريوق لا لحين مفتوح 
ديمه : ليش لالحين ما وصل السايق 
بومحمد : لا على ما يوصل قدج مخلصه 
ديمه : لا تخاف ماراح اكثر اكل 
بومحمد بعصبيه : عشان احرمج من الروحه بطلّ بصحنج لين تخلصينه 
ديمه ابتسمت : ابشر يالغالي 
ودخلت وقعدت على اقرب طاوله .. 
وحطت لها بصحن اشياء خفيفه .. 
وقعدت تاكل لين جاتها انوار وقعدت تقرق على راسها .. وطلعوا مع بعض .. الا شافوا ابوهم يسولف مع واحد شكله يعرفه !! وناداهم ابوهم انحرجوا وقربّوا .. 
ديمه : هلا يبا 
بومحمد : السياره وصلت اركبوا وانطرني شوي وجاي
وطلعوا وابوهم قعد خمس دقايق مع هالرجال وبعدين طلع 
وبالسياره ... الكـل متعجب من الجوو كان خيالي و غيم براااااد والارض خضرااااء .. 
ام محمد : ماقلتلي يامنصور من اللي كان معاك باللوبي ؟
بومحمد : هذا ابوه صاحبي من سنين وياه وجيرانـا قبل .. 
ام محمد : يقولي محمد انه لاعب صج عاد ؟
بومحمد : أي جايين يلعبون دوري .. قعدت معاه والله خوش رجال 
ام محمد : الله يخليه لاهله ان شاء الله 
ديمه سرحانه وتحاتي الطير اللي خلته بالفندق .. بس هو اللي بقالها من اللي تحبهم .. لازم تحافظ عليه .. بعد ما وصلوا شافوا ديزني كانت بكل بساطه قمه بالروعه ديزني فرنسا كانت مجموعه من العوالم .. عالم افريقي وعالم عصر علاء الدين وعالم حديث وهذا اللي لاحظوه من الالعاب والمداخل اللي تدخل على الالعاب .. وطبعا الشخصيات الكرتونيه تعجّ في ديزني .. ميكي ماوس والحسناء والوحش والسندريلا وفله والاقزام السبعه ونيمو ووو ما الى اخره طبعا ميشوو ومحمد بس واقفين يصورون معاهم وياخذون تواقيعهم.. وديمه تلحقهم بالفيديو .. 
ام محمد كانت تتسوق فالمحلات حقت الاطفال تتشرى لميشوو للروضه .. وتشتري لبنت اختها رغد .. لانها كبر ميشوو .. بعد مدّه زهقت ديمه وهي تلحق الجهال تبي تروح تلعب .. 
ديمه : انوار وين امي خذت كاميرا فيديوا ولا رجعت ؟
انوار : هي راحت مع ابوي بيتغدون وقالولنا روحوا تغدوا بالمطعم اللي عند لعبه الأكواب .. ونلتقي عند هذاك الكوفي 
ديمه : انزين انا بلعب مو ذنبي انج خوافه وماتحبين الالعاب الخطره !
انوار : اللحين خلينا نتغدى بعدين تفلسفي 
ديمه : أي منقهره ههههههههاااي
انوار : مالت عليج المهم احمدي ربج انتِ بس تغدي معانا وانا بمسك الجهال وهيتي العبي على كيفج 
ديمه : يلا على ما نتغدى قد امي واصله تعطيني الكاميرا 
انوار : اوكي 
دخلوا المطعم وكان عباره عند عالم اسباني .. يعني النادلات لابسين لبس كله كشاكش وحركات واشكالهم تونس من قلب .. بعد ما طلبوا وجباتهم .. قعدوا ياكلون .. بس احلى شي بالوجبه البطاط لانهم كلهم قضوا عليه معروف البطاط الفرنسي يشهي .. بعد ماخلصوا .. 
بس بعد ما خلصووا ماقدرت ديمه تستحمل .. 
ديمه : انوار وبعدين وين امي اللحين .. 
انوار: هم وعدونا عند الكوفي هذا أبو قنفذ مدري القش هذا خلنا نقعد فيه وننطرهم وانا بلعب الجهال بالاكواب 
ديمه : انتِ تدرين ان احنا نضيع وقت 
انوار: يعني شلون بتروحين كيفج انا بقعد هنيه .. متى ما خلصتي تلقيني 
ديمه : خلاص اجل بخليكم انا بروح كل لعبتين بجي اتطمن عليكم
انوار: اوكي بس لاتقطعين فجأه ترى ديزني داهيه ماراح تخلصينها بيوم واحد 
ديمه : ادري مو هذا القهر اهم شي اخطر الالعاب بركبها وبصور فيها
انوار : صج فيني روح المغامره وفضول واركبهم بس اخاف 
ديمه : أي احسن اذا انا وياج رحنا من بيتم عند الجهال ؟
انوار : محد يلا روحي انتِ 
ديمه : لا وصيج عليهم 
انوار : بعيوني طبعا 
----
طبعا بومحمد كان مودي ام محمد مطعم تحت البحر .. وشكل المطعم رومانسي حيل .. لانهم ما يشوفون الا شموع .. والجووو كان روعه .. ولاهمهم العيال بس خلوهم مع انوار 
وراحوا .. لانهم يدرون العيال بس همهم الالعاب .. 
ديمه راحت العالم الحديث .. شافت فخامه ديزني شي رهيب .. وشافت لعبه عباره عن صاروخ داخل نفق وطالع على فوق وتسمع الناس يصارخون استانست هني المتعه وتدخل بس خافت لان الدخله ظلمــاء ماتشوف الا لمعه على الارض تبعت اللمعه دخلت يمين ويسار لين شافت واحد قدامها لحقته احسن من اللمعه اللي بغت تحّول عيونها ووصلت لين بدايه العبه وشافت اللعبه وقفت والناس بدوا يركبونها ركبت معاهم وقعدت جنبها وحده .. توكلت على ربها وسمّت وصكو اللعبه وطاااارت بسرعه البرق .. ودخلوا بأنفاق والمركبه تلف فيهم لين قالت بس ومن كثر ما قلبت فيهم حست ان كل الدم تجمع براسها .. والناس تصارخ .. وهي تضحك بصوت عالي .. 
شافت ضوء فلاش لانها كانت مفتحه عيونها والناس يصرخون وهم مغمضين .. ضحكت عليهم اجل ليش راكبينها ؟ بس ماتنكر ان اللعبه تخــرّع من قلب .. نزلت وشافت الناس يتجهون لمكان معين لحقتهم الا صورهم طالعه .. وقعدت تنطر صورتها وضحكت من قلبها يوم شافت صورتها .. كانت كل اسنانها طالعه وتضحك من قلب .. وحاضنه الحديده من الخرعه .. 
بعد ما شرت الصوره حست انها بتضيع قالت ارجع لاهلي احسن لان المسافه بعيده شوي .. 
رجعت وتشوف الناس اشكـال والوان واستانست يوم بدا الكرنفـال علاء الدين مع ياسمينا .. و سندريلا .. وبقيه الرسوم المتحركه .. وقالت فرصه انادي اخواني .. يوم وصلت مالقت احد منهم .. ولاحد بالكوفي اللي على شكل قنفذ استغربت .. قعدت شوي .. الا ومحمد جاها 
محمد : ها لقيتوا ميشوو ؟
ديمه بخوووف : ليش ليكون ضاعت ؟
محمد بآسف : أي 
ديمه ايدها على قلبها : متىىىى هالكلام ؟ 
محمد : يووه شكلج تلعبين وماتدرين شصاير ؟
ديمه : امي وابوي دروا ؟
محمد : كلن درى ويدورون عليها الا انتِ حضرتج من لعبه لي لعبه صج انج ....... وسكت 
ديمه ضايقها هالكلام : لاتخليها بخاطرك قول صج انج انانيه 
محمد حس بتأنيب ضمير: الله يخليج ديمه مو وقته ترى سوري صج متضايق من هالخبله مادري وين راحت 
ديمه : دورتوها عدل ؟
محمد : افففففف لفينا كل مكان رحناله 
ديمه : ماعليك دقايق وتكون عندكم 
وراحت 
محمد يناديها : تعاااااااالي وين رايحه انتِ؟ ناقصين تضيعين !! 
راحت ديمه واختصرت على نفسها الدواره وعوار الراس سألت عن الحضانه 
دلها السيكيورتي على الحضانه وراحت شافت الجهـال الضايعين يبجون 
اول ما سمعت صوت ميشوووووو تقطع قلبهااااا 
بس ماخلوها تدخل تاخذها .. يبون ابوها عشان يسجلون بيانات .. 
ميشووووو : وخلوا عني هذي اختييييييي حبيبتييييييييي 
ديمه حضت مييشوووووو بكل حنان : بعد عمري انتِ ماعليج اللحين بنطلعج ماقلتيلي شلون ضعتي ؟ 
ميشووو : انا ادولكم انتوا ضعــيتوا عني 
ديمه : ههههههههه ياقلبي انزين بخليج شوي بنادي بابا يجي يطلعج انزين بس لا تصيحين خلاص انا لقيتج 
ميشوو تصيح: ابي ماماااااااا ابي باباااااا لا تلوحييييييين بعدين شرطي قطني سجن عند الوحش
ديمه ماتت من الضحك شكلها حيل متأثره بسبيس تون
طلعت ونادت ابوها وجاء طلع ميشو بعد ما كتب كل البيانات اسمه ورقم الفندق وما الى ذلك .. 
بس بعد كل اللي صار هدأت الاوضاع وصاروا كلهم يمشون مع بعض .. 
ديمه : يمى انا بروح العب 
ام محمد : خلاص روحي تلقينا هني عند هاللعبه 
راحت ديمه كملت رحلتها وركبت لعبه ايام العصر الافريقي القديم .. كانت صج تخرع تعتمد على الهدوء .. بعد ماطلعت شافت انها تعبت مع انها ما لعبت الا لعبتين بس .. وشافت ان ديزني ماتكفيها يوم واحد .. بس ماتنكر انها استانست بهالطلعه .. ردتّ ديمه وشافت امها واخوانها قاعدين 
ديمه : يمىىىى ركبت لعبه عجييييييبه 
بومحمد بفرح : اهم شي استانستي
ديمه : أي حيييييل الا وين انوار ؟ 
بومحمد : داخل بالمتاهه ساعه ماطلعت 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه طلعوها اخاف تطلع باجر 
بومحمد : لالا ماتضيع لهالدرجه مو من كبرالمتاهه
ديمه : بروح اشووفها .. 
بعد ساعه طق مطر عليهم ومعظم المحلات صكرت ولبسوا اصحاب المحلات والالعاب مثل الجياس الصفر من المطر.. وانتهت الرحله وطلعوا برى ينطرون السايق .. بس قبل لا يطلعون .. راحت ديمه محل الهدايا .. واشترت .. كوب عليه صورت ميكي ماوس ومحطوط عليه حرف D عشان يصير كوبها الخاص محد يستخدمه غيرها .. ومنها تتذكر هالطلعه .. 
وبجذي انتهى لهم رابع يوم في باريس ..
---

ترقبوا الجزء الثالث

تحياتي

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر خيتو اختكم في الله*
*على القصه الرائعه*
*بانتظار البقية*
*وربي يعطيك العافيه*
*وماننحرم من هالتواصل الرائع*
*دمتي لنا بخير تحياتي لكِ*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## Ameera

شكرا على القصة الحلوووة

لكني قاريتها من قبل

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ياالله خيه كمليها بسررررررررررررعه 

مو تتأخري غناتي زين

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: .. الجــزء الـثالث .. ::خامس يوم لهم .. اللي هو الخميس .. ناووين يقضونه كله بالتسوقّ بالشانزليزي .. 
بس لالحين كلهم نايمين الا ديمه وانوار اللي قاموا مبجر عشان يتريقون بالفندق تحت .. ابوهم سمحلهم يتريقون بالفندق نفسه بس ما يطلعون .. حتى لو سوبرماركت اللي عند الفندق .. مايعتبون باب الفندق الا كلهم مع بعض .. 
انوار وديمه الحين بالغرفه يمشون بأطراف اصابعهم مايبون ميشوو وحمود يقومون .. 
انوار بهمس : بعد شحقه تحوسين ؟ يلا امشي
ديمه : باخذ فوفو معاي اخاف يقوم ويأذيهم 
انوار : اففففف مايخالف قفصه صغير يلا اخذيه .. بس تحركي 
كان قفص فوفو فضي دائري وقاعدته دائريه وكان صغير شوي بس راااقي .. يعني عادي ينشال معاها بأي مكان .. 
نزلوا ودشت ديمه قبل انوار وقعدوا بالطاوله .. ماشافت احد الا واحد مع مرته شكلهم كبار والثاني مع رفيجه .. وهاااااااديين .. 
ديمه : انزين انتِ اسكتي لا تفضحينا بصوتج الناس هدوء 
انوار : اوكي يلا شراح تطلبين ؟ 
ديمه : اممممم مادري خليه يجيب المنيو 
انوار : أي صج ليش؟؟ كاهو البوفيه مفتوح 
ديمه سكتت وبلعت لسانها لان طاولتهم بالنص وشافت مشعل طالع من الحمام وجات عينه بعينها هي تمت تطالعه بعيون مفتوحه وبلعت ريجها .. هو كل اللي سواه ابتسم لها .. 
ديمه : قومي قومي 
انوار: لييييييييش 
ديمه : بعدين تعرفين 
انوارمستغربه : ليش عاد ؟ ؟ 
ديمه : وبعدين يعني!!؟ امشي بسرعه
انوارطالعت المكان اللي كانت تشوفه ديمه قبل شوي وخلاها تنصدم وغيرت رأييها .. 
انوار : لالالالا معقــوله !! حييييييل يشبــه ........ وسكتت 
ديمه حطت ايدها على وجهها تبي تبعد هالوجه من خيالها 
انوار حستّ بديمة : الله يرحمه خلاص ولايهمج خلنا نقـوم .. 
طلبوا سفري وخذت انوار الطلب وراحو فوق .. 
اللي انصدم من هالسالفه كـلها مشعـل .. ماعرف ليش هي سوتّ جذي ؟؟ 
وبدا يشكك بنفسه بس هو ما سوى شي يضايقهم ولو بنات ديرته لايمكن يرضى عليهم .. 
بس شغلته هالسالفه شوي .. مع انه كـل ما شاف البنت اللي قبل شوي بس وده يوقف ويطالعها .. ماعرف يفسر هالرغبات بس تركها شاف انها مالها اهميه .. بس ما انكر ان البنت من اسبوع شاغله باله لانه ما يشوفها الا اذا كانت واقفه عند محل الورد او قاعده مع الطير اللي يموت ويعرف شسالفته .. حس انها هـــــاديه حيل .. ومافي شي بالدنيا منعه من انه يبتسم لها يوم شافها .. قباله وبعد ما خلص راح غرفته ولبس ملابسه الرياضيه وراح التمرين .. لان وراهم مباره باجر تجريبيه لان الدوري الاصلي بيبدا بعد اسبوعين.. 
---
على الساعه 12الظهر طلعوا من الفندق بعد ما رتبوا غرفتهم والمطبخ والحوسه كلها خطوتين الا هم بشارع الشانزلزي المشهــور .. ومن وصلوا خلاص نسوا عمرهم البنات واتفقوا انهم يتلاقهون عند كوفي Paul على الساعه 5 .. وزين اذا يمديهم يتمشون ويتشرون .. البنات كانوا مع بعض انوار وديمه اما ميشو مع امها ومحمد مع ابوه .. بومحمد صادف جم واحد من ربعه وقعد معاهم .. وشي طبيعي شافوا ناس مشهورين على المستوى الفني والرياضي والاعلامي .. وهم ماشين .. شوي الا شافوا اعلانات حفله محمد عبده .. 
انوار : ونااااااااااسه محمد عبده هني 
ديمه : واذا يعني ؟ 
انوار: عفيه كلمي ابوي خلنا نحضر .. 
ديمه : انا احضر حفله ؟؟؟ لا ياحبيبتي ماحب هالسوالف والخرابيط وبعدين عيب عليج 
انوار: ليش ؟ عادي بس يغني 
ديمه : هالحفله متى بتبدا متى بتخلص ؟؟ تبين تردين الفندق الفجر ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟ 
انوار: لا اكيد مو الفجر عندهم وقت ثاني اكيد 
ديمه : انوار انتِ متى بتتركين منج الاغاني والخرابيط ؟ 
انوار: شسويت انا لحين لا تكبرين السالفه وخلاص انسي خلينا نتمشى 
ديمه : يكون احسن مرات عقلج يقفل وتفكرين مثل الجهال 
انوار : ريحي ملائكتج ابوي 100% ماراح يوافق ان نروح حفله 
ديمه : ههههههههههه الحمدلله وفرتي على عمرج عناء الفشله 
انوار: ياسلالالالالالام وقفي وقفي ديوم
ديمه وقفت ولفت وراها 
انوار: محل كبيررررررررر كله مكياج وعطورات 
ديمه : اللهم طولك ياروح 
انوار: عااااد لاتصيرين جذي ترانا نتمشى يعني فجي هالكشره 
ديمه ابتسمت : اوكي ادخلي 
ودشوا المحل صج داهيه ماشافو اخره .. بس اللي استانست عليه انوار انهم جايبين خبراء تجميل يحطون مكياج للعارضات او أي احد ببلاش العرض لاسبوع فقط .. 
انوار: بحطططططططط بشوف شكلي بالمكياج 
ديمه عصبت : انوار انتِ ليش صايره جاهل ؟
انوار: لييييييييييش ياربي 
ديمه : يعني انتِ بعقلج بتصبغين وجهج وتطلعين قدام الناس ؟
انوار: أي شفيها بجرب مره وحده بس بمسحه بالفندق 
ديمه : وانتِ ماتخافين على نفسج يعني ؟ والا ما تستحين ؟
انوار: ثنيناتهم هههههههههههههه بس عفيه بحط بس بمسحه هني بالمحل 
ديمه : يوييييييييييلج والله اقول خلنا ندش داخل اشتري مكياج بس مو تحطينه وتخرعين الناس 
انوار: ههههههههههههههه انزين يمى منج 
وخلصوا من السوق وهم رادين .. الفندق .. المغربي اللي بالرسبشن نادى بومحمد .. 
الموظف: ابو محمد انا قلت لك من اول ما حجزت بالهوتيل ان اقامتك متوفره لمده اسبوع فقط 
بومحمد تذكــر : اييي صح بس توه ماخلص الاسبوع السبت بيخلص 
الموظف : اعلـم ذلك ولكن الفنادق في باريس كلها فل فلن تجد الا خارج باريس يعني تبعد من هنا ساعه او ساعتين بالتاكسي 
بومحمد : لي هالدرجه ؟ 
الموظف : أي نعم ولو في مجـال لا سمحت لكم بالمكوث اكثر من اسبوع على الرحب والسعه ولكن هذا الحاصل .. 
بومحمد : انزين دام السالفه جذي ابيك تضبط لي سفره للبندقيه 
الموظف : فكره ممتازه .. ولكن تريدها بالمترو ام على الطائره ؟ 
بومحمد : طائره اريح 
الموظف قعد يتصل بالسفريات اللي متعامل معاها الفندق .. وقال لبو محمد يستريح 
ام محمد : ها بومحمد شصار ؟
بومحمد : لا بيضبط لنا سفره لإيطاليا 
ام محمد : ليش باريس تهبل ما شبعنا منها 
بومحمد : مافي حجز فنادق فل شسوي ؟
ام محمد : يلا منها نشوف ايطاليا 
بومحمد : خلاص انتِ اخذي العيال وروحوا فوق عشر دقايق وجايكم 
ام محمد : انزين معاك كرت الباب ؟
بومحمد : أي معاي 
ام محمد : بس ترى ديمه راحت السوبرماركت طرشتها تجيب لي ماي صحه 
بومحمد : خلاص بنطرها 
شوي الا نادى الموظف بومحمد .. 
الموظف : للأسف الطائره لن تفيدك لان الحجوزات لبعد اسبوعين لن استطيع العثور على حجز للاسبوع القادم .. 
بومحمد : يعني شلون ؟ 
الموظف : والله انا اقولك اركب ميترو وتوكل على ربك 
بومحمد : بس المدام ماتحب الميترو
الموظف : ماراح تحس فيها ابد .. لانها بيكون سريع ومافيه محطات 
بومحمد : دام جذي اوكي احجز لنا فيه واحجز لنا فندق هناك ونبي تاكسي الفندق يوصلنا من المطار 
الموظف : تحب احجز لك بفرعنا اللي هناك ؟ 
بومحمد : أي مافي مانع 
رتب بومحمد شغله على انه يوم السبت بيروح البندقيه مع اهله .. 
نطرّ بومحمد ديمه شوي الا شاف ناصر ومشعل طالعين من الانصنصير .. سلموا عليه وقعدوا معاه .. 
اللوبي كان كله قزاز على الشارع .. وديمه كانت شايله جيس كبير فيه بطول ماي كبيره .. وقفت على باب الفندق طقت الرقم مو راضي يفتح 
ديمه : لحووووووووول 
وكانت ماسكه الجيس بيد وتعدل شيلتها بيد ثانيه .. تلعوزت مع هالماي .. ومشعل كان يشوفها وبقلبه وده يضحككككك على شكلها بس مع هذا كسرت خاطره وده يشيل هالماي عنها .. بعدين تذكرت انهم كل خميس يغيرون رقم الباب الرئيسي .. وضغطت زرّ نبه الرسبشن وفتحوا لها الباب 
بومحمد شافها وابتسم : ما قلنالج ان الرقم تغير ؟ 
ديمه : ماقلتوا لي .. دايما انا اخر من يعلم .. 
بومحمد : مره ثانيه احفظيه كلها يوم ونروح 
ديمه : وين ؟
بومحمد : باجر بقولكم 
ديمه : الله يستر لا تردنا الكويت 
بومحمد : هههههههههههه لا تو الناس لاتحاتين 
ديمه : أي اشوى 
وصعدوا وراحوا غرفهم .. 
----

يتبع

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلموااا خيه 

يااااااااالله ننتظر الجزء اللي بعده

----------


## أختكم في الله

تابع :: الجزء الثالث::

باللوبي .. ناصر ومشعل .. 
ناصر : مابغيتوا تفوزون !
مشعل : مافرحت بالفوز كثر ما فرحت انه بيعطينا اجازه ثلاث ايام من الجمعه يقول صرتوا تمام 
ناصر يتحلطم: أي مو فريقنا !! اذامسك الكره خلاص مايعطي رفيقه صارت ملكه مدري شاريها بفلوس ابوه !!
مشعـل : ههههههههه حّره ماورراي تمرين 
ناصر : لا تحرق دمي 
مشعل : هههههههههههههههه احلى شي اشوفك معصب ياخي ملامحك روعه وانت ماد بوزك شبرين
ناصر: المهم تراي ميت جـوع 
مشعــل كأنه تذكر شي وضاق خلقه 
ناصر: منت قايم تراي والله على لحم بطني من الغدى 
مشعـل : بومحمد بيروح السبت 
ناصر : الله يحفظه ان شاء الله الا مشعل وراك ماتروح معه عندك اجازه 
مشعـل سرحـان : هلا ؟
ناصر : لحووول الولد مهو بطبيعي اللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنى به .. 
مشعـل : اقول خلنا نروح نتعشى خل عنك الهذره الزايده 
سايره ناصر وطلعوا مع بعض راحوا لمطعم مصري مشهور بالبيتزا ناصر طلب بيتزا ومشعـل عشقه اللازانيا .. 
وهم ياكلون ناصر يسولف .. 
ناصر : اتصدق يومين ما كلمت امي اكيد تلقاها شابه علي 
مشعـل سرحان بالازانيا وفكره بعيد .. 
ناصر هد الشوكه : مايصير كذا واللي يرحم لي والديك تراك متغير صارلك كم يوم 
مشعل : هلالالالا ناصر شفيك تصارخ ؟ 
ناصر : لا انا مصّر اعرف سالفتك 
مشعـل :ياخوي كمل اكلك ذابحني جوعان وجوعان يلا اكل 
ناصر : شوف انت بتقول السالفه والا بيجيك شي ما شفته 
مشعـل: انزين هـدّ اعصابك وبعد العشى يصير خير .. 
ناصر طنش مشعل وقعد ياكل وبعد ماخلصوا .. 
ناصر : بتقول ؟
مشعـل : شوف اسلوب شوي وتكفخني هذا مابيه 
ناصر : هههههههههههههه اقول اخلص هات اللي عندك 
مشعـل : افكر بهلي ودي خلال هالثلاث ايام اسافر 
ناصر : اللحين هذا اللي شاغلك ! 
مشعـل : أي 
ناصر: انا قلت الرجال يحب والا وراه سالفه 
مشعـل يضحك : انا وجه حب ؟؟؟؟ 
ناصر : قلنا يعني جاك طشار مني شوي 
مشعـل : ليش انت تحب ؟
ناصر : اعنف قصه حب !
مشعـل : احلللللللف منت هين 
ناصر : مشعل لاتستهين بالحب ياخي صدق شي جميل بس ساعات يعذب 
مشعــل : الله اثاريك شاعر وانا مادري
ناصر يضحك : لا تستهين بخويك 
مشعــل : انا من رافجتك وداري انك متعدد المواهب .. 
ناصر: هههههههههههه 
مشعــل لف السـالفه هو اصلا ماوده بالوقت الحالي يردّ الكويت بس يبي يتهرب من السالفه اللي كان يفكر فيها هي ديمه .. ولو انه مايعرف اسمها حتى بس كان وجودها يفرض عليه اشياء واجد .. يعني اذا كانت هي بمكان ماوده يطلع منه .. مع انها ما شافته عين بعين الا مره وحده وكانت ردت فعلها غريبه نوعا ما لمشعـل .. ماقدر يعرف شيسمي شعوره تجاها بس اللي يعرفه انه بيفقدهــا .. اخر شي حط فباله انه ما يفكر فيها زياده عن اللزوم لانها مثل سحابه صيف بتمر وتعدي .. 
وفي الغرفه .. 
ديمه لابسه بجامتها صفرا وفيها وروود وقاعده تحط الاكل لفوفو وتحط له الماي .. وتطـالعه لونه ابيض والقفص فضلي وقعدت تتأمل فيه شوي شوي لين سرحت بأفكـارها باليوم اللي جابه عمها لها وحست ان اللون الابيض يدل على قلب عمها .. وقعدت ديمه تسولف على فوفو وتقوله عن السوق ومنو شافت 
ديمه : سوري فوفو صرت اطلع اكثر من خمس ساعات ولا اخذك معاي بس شسوي انا رايحه السوق ومابيك تتبهذل .. لاتعصب زين اخر مره اطلع ومااخذك .. واذا بطلع بشغل لك التلفزيون 
.. وطبعـا ديمه مندمجه بالسوالف الا يطق الجرس 
ديمه : منووو ؟؟ 
انوار : فجيييييي الباااااااااااااب
ديمه : انزين 
انواردخلت ووجهها ينبأ انها عارفه خبر ومو قادره تكتمه 
ديمه : شعندج ؟
انوار: امي وابوي باجر بيودونا الاكواااااااااا بارك
ديمه : هذي احواض سباحه مو ؟
انوار : اييييييييي 
ديمه : بس ليش مستانسه احنا ماراح نتسبح 
انوار: ادررررررري يالخبله فتحي مخج معاي 
ديمه : طالت وشمخت لا تقولين يالخبله !!
انوار : انزين يالمودمازيل .. تدرين اكووووا مو بس فيه احواض سباحه لالالالا عبالج مثل حقنا اللي بالكويت 
ديمه : الله واكبر اللحين اكوووووابارك اللي بالكويت صار ما يعجبج 
انوار: انتِ ليش ملقوفه جايتج بالكلام 
ديمه : يمى منج كل صغيره وكبيره تحت راسج 
انوار : الله يسلمج اكووا فيه مطاااااااااعم وفيه سينمااااااا وفيه احواض سباحه وفيه صالات رياضه وفيه كل شي
ديمه : اممممممم عرض مغري 
انوار: يعني نقط الجهال بالاحواض واحنا نروح السينما ياذكيه 
ديمه : انزين شدراج عنه 
انوار: سمعت ابوي يقول بنروح اكوابارك قلت وانا نازله اجيب لي كولا من الماكينه خلني اسأل الرسبشن 
ديمه بعطش : كااااان جبتي لي كولا معاج يالبخيله
انوار: ماعندي خرده 
ديمه : عادي اخردي عند الرسبشن يلا تجيبين لي ؟
انوار ابتسمت شكلها عندها فكره احلى: اممممممم شرايج !
ديمه : بشنوووو 
انوار: ننزل انا وياج تحت انتِ تشترين كولا وانا اكلم مريوم بنت خالتي ترى عندي بطاقه توني شاريه 
ديمه : اما عليج خطط بس ما تتوقعين الوقت متأخر ؟
انوار طالعت ساعتها :تو الناس الساعه 10.30
ديمه : يعني عادي ننزل 
انوار: يلالالالا امشي اصلا في كبينه حق التلفون عشان تاخذين راحتج 
ديمه : يمى منج شلون عرفتي كل هالاشياء ؟
انوار: حبيبتي من سأل ما ضاع يلا البسي شيلتج والحقيني 
ديمه : آخذ فوفو ؟
انوارعصبببببببت : وبعدين معاااااااااه لو سمحتي زين وافقنا انج تجيبينه معاج من الكويت تجين تطلعينه كل مكان شنو هذا وبعدين اقصااها لوبي يعني ماراح نسافر 
ديمه حزّ بخاطرها بس فضلت الصمت ....وركـزّت نظرها على ديكورات الغرفه الخشب والابجورات .. 
انوار لاحظت انها انفعلت حيل تندمت
انوار بنبره واطيه مبتسمه : انا اللي باخذه هالمره وبنزله بدالج اوكي ؟
ابتسمت ديمه ابتسامه باهته : انزلي انا لاحقتج 
وبعد مانزلت ديمه مالقت انوار لانها اكيد تتكلم تلفون بكبينه ..راحت للرسبشن وقالتلهم تبي تخرد الخمسه يورو .. وقعدت الفرنسيه تقرق على راسها بس للاسف ماقدرت تفهم ديمه منها شي .. وتأففت هي مشتهيه كووووولا اللي بالمكينه والمكينه ماتقبل اوراق نقديه .. راحت لانوار .. 
انوار حاولت تتصل بس بيت خالتها مايردون قامت اتصلت برفيجتها .. 
ديمه : انوار ماعندهم خرده اللحين شلون ؟ 
انوار : روحي السوبرماركت واشتري 
ديمه : لالا وابوي ! 
انوار : مادري ليش انتِ مثاليه حيل 
ديمه بجدّيه : شوفي كل شي نضحك فيه الا كلام امي وابوي يمشي غصبن عنا 
انوار :اففففففف انزين اسمعي انا بقول للرسبشن تطرش واحد من العمال البقاله بنقولها احنا نخاف نروح 
ديمه : بتضحك عليج 
انوار: تتحدين انزين تعالي معاي 
مسكت ديمه القفص وراحوا كلهم الرسبشن اللي متوهق فيهم .. 
انوار حاولت تفهم الفرنسيه بس الفرنسيه اعبط منها تأشر لها على السوبرماركت تقولهم روحوله 
شوي الا واحد فرنسي شايب داخل ومعاه جيس فيها صمونه طوووووويله وقفته الموظفه وقالت له عندك خرده هو دور بجيوبه مالقى خرده وطلع لهم عمله ورقيه بس تأسفوا منه وراح.. 
انوار: هيييييييه هذي في احد قالها تطر من الناس
ديمه : مادري عنها بس شكلنا كسرنا خاطرها وبتساعدنا
انوار: الا قولي بطينا جبدها وتبي تفتك منّـا
شوي الا دخلوا مشعل وناصر جايين من المطعم ونادتهم الموظفه على طول .. 
ديمه شهقت وتطالع الموظفه : لالالالالا لاتنادينهم خلاص احنا مانبي شي 
طبعا الموظفه مادرت اهي شتقول وطنشتهم كالعاده وقعدت تناديهم 
ناصرمن بعيد يشوف الفرنسيه ام كشه : اللهم اجعله خير الساحره وش تبي فينا !!
مشعل : هههههههه ماعليك خلنا نروحلها .. 
بعد ما اقتربوا هم ديمه وانوار ابتعدوا شوي وخلاص الاحراج ضرب العداد "كــان لزوم الكولا اليووووووووم !!!!".. 
الموظفه الفرنسيه تقولهم عندكم خرده؟ وتفهمهم شوي شوي لانها مو متقنه اللغه الانجليزيه .. 
والمشكله ديمه وانوار من الفشله مو قادرين يتكلمون .. ماتوقعوا ان هالساحره بتنادي الشباب وتقولهم عندكم خرده !!! بس سوتها 
مشعل : انا عندي 
ويلف على البنات 
مشعل : جم تبون ؟ 
انوار منحرررررررررجه ورجعت ورى ديمه وقرصتها لين خلتها تتكلم .. 
ديمه بارتباك : لالا سلامتك يلا انوار امشي 
مشعل : والله ماتروحين شتبون من المكينه ؟ 
ديمه وجهها قلب الوان قوس قزح في قمه الاحراج ناصر يوم شافهم مرتبكين خلاهم وراح غرفته خفف شوي من توتر الجو .. 
ديمه : لا بس كنا نبي كولا لاخوي ومالقينا عندها خرده ووالصراحه ماقدرنا نروح السوبر ماركت 
مشعل مبتسم : بسيطه 
ويروح للمكينه ويدخل فيها اربع يورو 
وطلع له 2 كولا 
ووباقي الخرده اللي عنده طلع له حوالي 3 كاكاوات .. حطهم بالجيس اللي كان معاه وعطاهم ديمه 
مشعل : هذا لمحمد وسلميلي عليه وعلى الوالد 
من كثر ماهي خلاص ودها الارض تنشق وتبلعها .. ودفع من عنده بعد ياسلام 
ديمه : باخذها بس اخذ فلوسك 
مشعل : عيب هالكلام قوليله ترى مشعل فاز بالمباره من دعواتك وهذا حلوان الفوز وسلميلي عليهم يلا فمان الله 
راح مشعـل وهي خلاص مو قادره تستحمل .. " ليش هالانسااااااان بالذات اشوفه هني وهو نسخه من اللي كنت جايه بنسىىى ذكـراه ... يالله مو معقــول نفـس الابتســامه .. بعــد آآه متى برتـاح !!! " 
اشوى ان انوار حزّتها كانت ماسكه فوفو لانه لو كان بيد ديمه يوم شافت مشعل كان بالتأكيد طاح منها 
صعدوا البنات بغرفهم وكل وحده تقط اللوم على الثانيه .. دخلوا غرفه ابوهم وامهم 
بومحمد : هلالالالا والله بالجياكر 
انوار تنرفزت : اللحين صرت انا الجيكره ؟؟ 
بومحمد كاتم ضحكته : هذا اللي اشوفه قدامي
انوار تمدّ ايدها يعني تبي منه فلوس : ايدك على الفلوس 
بومحمد : شدخل الفلوس بالسالفه !!
انوار تتطنزباستهزاء : دامنا هني بباريس بخليهم يسوون لي جم عمليه تجميل واتفخ خدودي و اسوي لي غمازات بعد واحط طنين مكياج ساعتها نكون ملكات جمال بعيونكم !! صح يبا 
بومحمد من سمع كلامها ماااااات من الضحك هالبنت ماتسكت اللي بقلبها بتطلعه 
بومحمد : يابنتي الجمال زايف كلها جم سنه ويزول الجمال جمال الروح 
انوار: هذا كلام ايام اول اللحين لا خبرك عتيج 
بومحمد مستغرب : حتى الجمال قاموا يشترونه بفلوس صج الدنيا توريك العجب 
انوار شاشت : ايييييي يباااااااا افا عليك ماتشوف الفنانات اللحين كلهم نسخه من بعض 
ام محمد دخلت بالموضوع : وتبين ابوج يشوف هالفنانات بعد 
وتطقها بالكوشيه 
ام محمد : قووووومي لابارك الله فيج من بنت 
بومحمد : ههههههههههههه ام محمد تسوى العالم كله بنظري وتبيني اشوف هالفنانات الماصخات
ام محمد ابتسمت بخجل كأي امرأه يمدحها زوجها قدام عيالها .. 
ام محمد : ماقلتي لي ديمه من وين لكم هالاكل انتوا رحتوا السوبرماركت ؟ 
انوار: لالالالالالا في مكينه تحت 
ديمه : ياشين اللقافه تراها نادتني مانادتج ...... 
ام محمد : كاااااان قلتوا لي مشتهيه عصير بارد
ديمه بلعت ريجها لالاا مستحيل تردّ تحت نفس المكان 
ديمه : يمى الوقت متأخر وماعندنا خرده 
ام محمد : ماعندكم خرده وجبتوا كل هالاكل !
ديمه ردّ لها التوتر والارتباك " لو تدرين ان هالاكل ماجاء الا بعد احراج وقصت وجه " 
ديمه : أي بس خلصت الخرده 
ام محمد : انزين فجي بوكي تلقين خرده روحي جيبي لي عصير برتقال بارد 
انوار نطت بتنقذ الموقف : لالالالا ماله داعي ديمه حمود قاعد خله ينزل 
ام محمد : أي واحد فيكم المهم خلصونا 
وحمود نزّل وجابلهم اللي يبونه 
ردوا انوار وديمه غرفتهم عشان ينامون كانت ميشوو مع انوار على السرير وديمه منسدحه على القنفه ماجاها نوم ومطفيه اللمبات ومشغله الابجوره وفوفو نايم على الطاوله محطوط والجوو هادي جدا جدا .. 
ديمه بهدوء : انواااار 
انوار: هلا 
ديمه : زين قايمه 
انوار: أي انتِ شمقعدج نامي ورانا طلعه
ديمه : ماجاني نوم
انوار: شتفكرين فيه ؟
ديمه تتنهـد : مشتـاقه للـنت 
انوار : اتصدقين توني افكر فيها اقول انتِ شلون صبرتي هالاسبوع بدون كمبيوتر 
ديمه : لاني اطلع من الصبح ماردّ الا بالليل اكيد ماحس بفراغ .. بس اللحين اشتقت للمنتدى والقصص والمسنجر 
انوار : انا مشتــاقه للكــويت ماتصورت اني بشـتاق لها هالكثـر 
ديمه : توج بأول اسبوع وقلتي هالكلام فمـا بالج اللي يدرسون برى !؟
انـوار : امبي صج صج صج لله يعينهم 
ديمه : مصيرهم يتأقلمون 
انوار: بس الغربه صعبه 
ديمه : الغربه صعبه بس هم ماراحوا يستعبطون ماراحوا الا ناوين يردون بيدهم شهادتهم والدنيا تبي تضحيه 
انوار: اتصدقين قمت افكر فيهم 
ديمـه : على الاقل اللي يدرسون كلها سنه سنتين اربع خمس ويردون انا افكر بالمهاجرين 
انوار: أي صح بس ما هاجروا الا لانهم متأكدين انهم بيتأقلمون 
ديمه : حياتهم صعبه يا انوار اللي ما شاف اهله من 10 سنين واللي موقادر يردّ ديرته واللي ماتوا اهله ونفسه يشوفهم واللي تزوج هني وخلاص ماله امل بالرجعه .. وكل هذا عشان يوفرون حياه مستقره لهم ولعيالهم 
انوار : شفتي شلون احنا عايشين بنعيم ومو حاسين 
ديمه : الله يخليلنا شيوخنا وديرتنا ويحفظهم من كل شرررررر
انوار: امييييييين يارب 
وسكتوا شوي .. 
ديمه : انا باجر لازم ادور كوفي نت 
انوار : باجر يصير خير يلا نامي عاد مانبي نأخرهم 
دديمه : ان شاء الله تصبحين على خير 
انوار : وانتِ من اهله .. 
ديمه ترددت : انوار
انوار بنفاذ صبر: هلا؟
ديمه تندمت : لا مافي شي خلاص نامي 
درت انوار ان ديمه مانامت وكانت تفكر بشي وهالشي شاغلها عن النوم بس النعاس غلبها وقالت 
انوار: ديمه نامي والا ترى اشيل قشي وانام بالممر 
سمعت انوار ضحكه ديمه وابتسمت ونامت 
وبجذي انتهى خامس يوم لهم في باريس

أختكم فــ تحياتي ــي الله

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمواااا خيه 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه  .. ياالله ننتظر التكمله

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجزء الرابع::

يوم الجمعه غرفه البنات .. 
ام محمد : اتمنىىىىى انكم تقومون بروحكم وتنظفون غرفتكم وملابسكم المقططه بكل مكان 
انوار طالعه من الحمـام وشكلها متوضيه 
انوار : خلي عنج يمى بصلي وبنظف الغرفه اخليها لج زي الفلّـه 
ام محمد : أي اتمنى تطلعين شطارتج بالسناعه 
انوار : احلى سناعه لاحلى ام افا عليج تربيتج احنا يعني ارقدي وامني 
ام محمد ابتسمت برضى : يلا قومي اختج عشان نتصل بتاكسي احسن من مرمطت الميترو .. 
انوار : مو الا تتصلين عليهم من الفندق اطلعي الشارع تلقينهم ترس 
ام محمد : ترس بس ولا واحد منهم يوقف لج 
انوار : افففففففف منهم يعني عشانا واجد والا شنو 
ام محمد تنهدت بضيق : ياليت عشان عددنا وبس اقول خلي عنج الكلام الزايد وصلي وقومي اختج مانبي ابوكم يعصب بعدين تعتفس الطلعه من اولها 
انوار : ابشررررررررري من هالعين قبل هالعين يانظر العين انتِ 
ام محمد خافت : انتِ من وين تجيبين هالكلام ؟ 
انوار فطست من الضحك : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ومنكم نستفيد 
ام محمد طلعت وراحت غرفتها وهي غاسله ايدها بماي وصابون من هالبنت 
انوار صلت ونظفت الغرفه وردت الملابس الكبت وصكت الجناط المفتوحه وردت التلفزيون مكانه وفتحت الدريشه عشان تهوي الغرفه .. وطلعت لبسها وقعدت تكويه .. وبعد ماحست انها خلصت كل شغلها راحت صوب ديمه ولقتها بغرقه النوم ودها تقومها عشان تلبس ودها تخليها نايمه .. بس شكلها امس مانامت مبجر .. بس خلتها شوي تنام وراحت لفوفو وعطته اكله وصبت له شويه ماي .. وقعدت تصفق له وتأشر له وتضحك له حاولت تتكلم معاه بعدين ضحكت على عمرها " شفيني صرت مستخفه !!! " وتركته وراحت هالمره بجدّيه انها تقوم اختها 
قعدت انوار تقوم ديمه وتحايل فيها والمشكله ان انوار نزلت عليها طيبه من السماء وكوّت ملابس اختها شوي الا محمد داخل 
محمد : ابوي يقول خلال عشر دقايق انتوا تحت 
انوار تخرعت : ديووووووووووووووم قومي بسرعه لا تروح علينا الطلعه 
ديمه بكسـل : لا تصارخين بطيتي اذوووووني 
انوار مستعجله : غسلي شيفتج وصلي وكاهي ملابسج وشيلتج بس خلصيناااااا 
ديمه : انزين كملي المعروف وسويلي شي اكله 
انوار: قالوهاااا قبل ان اكرمت الكريم ملكته وان اكرمت اللئيم تمردا .. 
ديمه تضحك وعيونها منتفخه من النوم 
صحصحت وصلت ولبست .. وكانت بتطلع بس تذكرت فوفو .. ردتّ له 
ابتسمت يوم شافت الاكل محطوط عنده ... وقالت له انها بتطلع بس ماراح تتأخر المغرب هي موجوده 
وراحوا الاكوابارك .. وكان جزء منها مفتوح والجزء الثـاني مصكـر ومغطى .. وكـانت كبيره حيل .. بحيث ان المطـاعم تطلّ على الاحواض كلها .. وكـانت شرحه .. والطابق الارضي السينمـا .. وطبعـا محمد وميشوو ما صدقوا خبر على طول دخلوا بس كان لازم احد كبير يدخل معاهم مالقوا الا انوار .. دخلت معاهم بس طفروها الا يدخلون العميق صوب الامواج .. وصوت ميشوو عالي تقول شمعنى محمد راح عند الامواج وانا لا .. هني انوار شافت ان مامنهم رجى ومفشلينها لا محاله قالت احفظ ماء الوجه واطلع بكرامتي .. لان السيكيورتي قال اذا بتدخل ميشو العميق ولابسه طفاحه لازم يكون معاها شخص كبير وانوار طبعا ماراح تتسبح معاهم بس دخلت تراقبهم .. فا مارضت لان مافي احد كبير بيطب مع ميشوو .. ابوهم مايبي يتسبح .. وبعد ماطلعتهم قعدوا يبجون الا بيتسبحون وهم اصلا مو كفوا سباحه واحد عنيد والثانيه اعند .. وبعد ماطلعت لقت اهلها بكوفي راقي .. كله زرع وخشب مهوقني بني غااااااااامج لقت ديمه تشرب شاي و امها وابوها عصيرات .. استغلت الوضع الهادي 
انوار: يبى اقضب عيالك ويلا ديمه على السينما 
بومحمد شافها معصبه ووجهها محمر 
بومحمد : ههههههههههه خير ان شاء الله عسى ما غرقتيهم وجيتي 
انوار : يبى اسمحلي عيالك مو كفوا سفره ليش خسرت عمرك وجبتهم 
بومحمد : هههههههههه نكسب فيهم اجر 
انوار : يبى تخيل فشلوووووني هذي تبيني اطب معاها بالعميق عشان يسمحون لها والثاني رايح الامواج مطنش اخته اقوله دش معاها العميق يقول لا ماعرف اسبح بس اوريك ياحميدان انا ادري انت ليش رايح صوب الامواج .. !!!!
محمد ضحك : والله مو اللي ببالج والله 
انوار : لا تحلللللللللف اجل ليش رايح الامواج 
محمد : لانهم يونسون يلعبون احسن من العميق بس يتسبحون يزهق 
انوار : يونسون مو عشانهم يلعبون معاك عشان كله بنات المهم ديمه يلا بنروح السينما انا وصلت امانتي لابوي واللحين دورنا لازم نستانس 
بومحمد الا يجنن انوار : انزين اخذوا معاكم ميشوو 
انوار وهي طالعه وقفت بعد ماسمعت ابوها 
انوار معصبه : اردّ الكويت ولا تدش معاي هالدلوعه الفلم
بومحمد : ههههههههههه انزين روحي روحي ازعجتينا تراج 
وراحوا اسألوا عن الافلام ولقوا في بعد ربع ساعه فلم ترمينال وفلم قرافلد .. هم اختاروا الثاني لان الفلم الثاني كوميدي شكله احلى .. ورسوم متحركه يعني ناسبهم لان اصلا الافلام كلها بالفرنسي قبل لا يدخلون 
ديمه : جيبيلي واحد برينجلز واحد كولا
انوار : اوامر ثانيه يا افندم ؟ 
ديمه : اممممم لا مايمدي بسرعه الفلم بصاله 10 بنروح اندوره 
انوار: انزين اصبري وين رايحه ابيج تمسكين معاي الاكل 
ديمه : انزين بس بسأل حق التذاكر بقوله وين صاله 10 
انوار: بسرعه زين 
راحت ديمه وسألت حق التذاكر واشرها على مكـان الصاله بس بغت تسأله عن مدة الفلم لانها بتقول لاهلها عشان ينطرونها واستحت اترد مره ثانيه للمكان التذاكر ومن عيونها شكلها بتسأل بس ماتدري منو وقاعده تتلفت الا يجيها سيكيورتي لابس بدله سودا .. وطويل وعريض شكله وعيونه خضر وشعره اسود يصلح بدي قارد .. وخافت يوم شافته بس ابتسم لها 
الجزائري : أي خدمه ؟
ابتسمتتتت ديمه بفررررررح لقت عربي : أي واللي يعافيك تقدر تسأل لي مده الفلم 
وعطته التذكره 
الجزائري : مدته ساعه الا ربع 
ديمه : مشكوووور 
الجزائري طالعها بابتسامه جذابه .. بعدين قال 
الجزائري : اوصلك ؟ 
ديمه استحت بعدين قالت : لا مانبي نتعبك 
الجزائري : ولو هذا شغلي 
ديمه استانست على الاقل يوصلهم للصاله : اوكي بس بنادي اختي 
انوار واقفه عند الكوشك وشكلها زهقت من الانتظار لانها تطق برجولها على الارض بمللّ بس استغربت يوم شافت ديمه جايه ومعاها سكيورتي 
انوار " قلنالها اسئلي ماقلنا جيبيلج سكورتي معاج الله يستر !! "
ديمه تقربت منها وشلت الاكل معاها .. والسيكيورتي قدامهم 
انوار تساسر ديمه : انتِِِِِ شسويتي ؟؟
ديمه : لاتخافين هو عرض خدماته قال بوصلكم لان فيه صالتين رقم عشره وحده يمين وحده يسار 
انوار : اتصدقين مادري شنسوي لو هالعرب ما يشتغلون هني 
ديمه : اقول امسكي الكولا لا ينكب وخلج من الهذره الزايده 
وصلهم الجزائري عند باب الصاله واستئذن منهم ودخلوا
انوار : واااااااو يهبل 
ديمه تطالع الصاله : شنو يهبل تونا ماشفنا الفلم 
انوا ر: يالخبله مو عن الفلم اتكلم عنه هذا اللي وصلنا 
ديمه استوعبت وقعدت تضحككك : ههههههههههههههه الله يقطع ابليسج 
انوار : طول وهيبه وعيون خضر وشعر حرير ماقدر انا جذي 
ديمه : أي خلاص هذا خطيبج 
انوار : حرام يشتغل سكورتي والله هذا حق مكتب وزير 
ديمه : لو الناس تنقاس بأشكالهم خربت الديره 
انوار بفضول : ماسألتيه شسمه
ديمه معصبه: ليش ان شاء الله بتناسبينه 
انوار هني ماتت من الضحك لان الشرار بدا يطير من عيون ديمه 
انوار : هههههههههههههههههه حرام عليج ضحكتيني وانا ماودي اضحك 
ديمه : اتكني ياختي 
انوار : الانسان مايتغشمر معاج 
ديمه ابتسمت وسكتت 
انوار : ياربي الفلم فاضي ماكو ناس 
شوي دخلت وحده عمرها تقريبا 12 سنه لحالها وقعدت بالصف قبل الاخير وطبعا البنات قاعدين بالصف الاخير .. وبعدها واحد مع اخته او رفيجته الظاهر وقعدوا بالصف الاول
ديمه : فلم كرتون وين بيدشون ناس 
انوار : أي يعني قصدج مايدشونه الا المتخلفين نفسنا 
ديمه : لا مو متخلفه ياحبيبتي بس الافلام الباقيه مادري شينعرض فيها لو بالكويت دشينا اهني لا
انوار : ماعلينا واخيرا خلصت الدعاايات 
ديمه تشرب كولا : يلا اسكتي بدا الفلم 
------
بعد ماخلص الفلم طلعوا البنات وصعدوا لقوا ابوهم قاعد يشرب كوفي ويدخن .. ولقوه لحاله 
ديمه : هلا يبى وين امي ؟
بومحمد : ها خلصتوا !
انوار : يبى طافك الفلم يجنن 
بومحمد : اهم شي استانستوا 
ديمه : الصراحه انا توقعت ما افهم شي بس فهمت القصه كلها بالصوره 
بومحمد : زين اشووى 
انوار : وين اخواني
بومحمد : اامج واخوانج بماكدونالدز 
ديمه : خلاص انوار روحي لامي انا بقعد عند ابوي 
انوار بنظره ذات مغزى: لا والله عشان تفرين راس ابوي وتسووين خططج 
ديمه تضحك عليها : انوار انتِ كلا جذي بقعد مع ابوي مافيها شي خلاص اذا تبين انتِ اقعدي معاه انا بروح لامي 
وقامت من كرسيها وتركت المكان لانوار بس بومحمد سبقها ومسك ايدها وكلم انوار
بومحمد : ديمه اقعدي وانوار روحي لامج 
انوار بقهر : ليش يعني ؟؟؟؟؟ عشان تطلعها من وراي 
بومحمد : انوار روحي بكلم ديمه شوي وجايينكم 
انوار وهي مبوزه : انزين عطني بشتري كرت بدق على مريوم بنت خالتي
بومحمد عطاها فوق اللي تبيه بس عشان تفكهم من لسانها 
وبعد ماهدى الجوو .. 
بومحمد : ها ديوم ان شاء لله مستانسه هني ؟ 
ديمه تبي تريح ابوها تدري انه يحاتيها وان هالسفره كلها لها ..
ديمه : يبى تطمن انا مرتاحه ومستانسه 
بومحمد عدّل قعدته عشان يكلمها بالموضوع اللي وده يكلمها فيه 
بومحمد : انزين ديمه يبى انا ماوقفت قيدج الكورس اللي طاف الا لاني محترم رغبتج و لاني ادري انج مريتي بظروف صعبه والحمدلله ربي طلعج منها اقوى من قبل .. واللي ابيه منج بعد ماغيرتي جو انج ترجعين هالكورس لدراستج .. البنت ماعندها شي اهم من مستقبلها .. والي فات مات واذا صج تحبيني ابيج تشترين اغراضج اللي محتاجتها للجامعه من هني عشان اتطمن انج رديتي مثل اول 
وسكت بعدين طلع من جيبه بطاقه .. 
بومحمد : وهذي الفيزا تحت امرج اخذيها ولاتردينها لي الا بالكويت بس اهم شي اشوف هالابتسامه الحلوه ماتفارق هالوجه 
ديمه : يبى حبيبي انا ادري انك تحاتيني .. والظروف اللي مريتها ترى مو صعبه علي بس عليكم كلكم بس انا كان تأثيرها علي اقوى .. بس انا مؤمنه بقضاء الله وقدره .. انا فكرت باللي قلت لي عليه من قبل بس يبى مابي اخش عليك انا كل مافكرت بالدراسه او بشي احس ان الانسان مصيره يموت ليش يفكر بهالاشياء ويتعب عمره 
قاطعها بومحمد : لالالالا يابنتي توج تقولين انج مؤمنه بقضاء الله .. وهذي سنه الحياه المفروض تفكيرج يكون مختلف تكونين متفائله .. ابيج تعرفين شغله وحده اذا الانسان ضاقت فيه الدنيا وتصكر بوجهه باب واحد يفتح له الفرج الف باب .. 
ديمه : ادري ادري يبى والله كلامك عين الصواب بس قلت لك كانت هذي كلها افكار وتخيلات .. وان شاء الله ببدا من الكورس الجاي اداوم 
بومحمد بفرحه : صج والله يابنتي ؟؟؟
ديمه كفايه انها شافت الفرحه بعيون ابوها وماتبي تحرمه من هالفرحه .. 
ديمه : أي اكيد يبى مو انت قلت لي اهم ماعلى الانسان مستقبله .. 
بومحمد : اقووول امسكي الفيزا بسس 
ديمه : ههههههههه لا تشوفك انوار والله لا تخلي ليلي ليل
بومحمد : ماعلي منها .. اهم شي ديوم الغاليه بترجع مثل قبل 
ديمه حست بحب ابوها لها وان اهلها كلهم ينطرونها ترجع ديمه الاوليه حست بأنانيتها سلبت منهم الفرحه والراحه .. وخلتهم كلهم يحاتونها .. بس هي ماكانت اتفكر فيهم كثر ما كانت اتفكر شلون بترد انسانه طبيعيه بعد فقدان شخص عزيز كان يعلمها معاني الحياه ويجي يتركلها الحياه بما فيها ويرحل فجأه !!؟ 
" آه لو يدري ابوي ان وجود هذاك اللاعب اللي بفندقنا زاد الطين بلّه .. وين بنسى وهو بوجهي واحنا طالعين واحنا نازلين !! "
ديمه كتمت الالم بقلبها وابتسمت : تطمن انا ديمه الاوليه وماراح اتغير .. 
بومحمد : يلا اجل خلنا نروح لامج واخوانج 
ديمه : اوكي .. 
--- 

يتبع

تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

تابع الجزء الرابع


راحوا عند ام محمد لقوها قاعده مع الجهال بماكدونالدز .. وقدامهم شاشه متوسطه الحجم ينعرض عليها رسوم متحركه .. وميشوو تطالع بكل اندماج .. 
ديمه : قووووه يمى
ام محمد : زين طلعتوا 
ديمه : من زمان ليش انوار ما جاتج ؟
ام محمد : لا ماشفتها 
ديمه : اجل سوتها 
بومحمد : روحي شوفي اختج تلقينها بالكباين 
ديمه : اوككككي 
راحت ديمه .. للكباين التلفون .. اللي كانت تطلع على الاحواض .. وشافت انوار مندمجه تسوولف أيد ماسكه فيها يدت التلفون والايد الثانيه تأشر لها كأنها تشرح شي .. 
ديمه " هذي طول عمرها مشططه !! "
انوار تكلم مريم : يوووه جات ديمه 
ديمه تقلدها : يووه جات ديمه عطيني التلفون خلصي
انوار اول شي اعتررررضت بعدين شافت شاشه وابتسمت
انوار : اخذي راحتج 
ديمه استغربت بس طنشتها وتكلمت 
ديمه : هلالالالالالالاوالله بمراييييييم شيخه البنات 
مريم تغني : غببببت يوم وعذرانااااااااك وبولهنا انتظرناااااك يالله ارجع كفااااااااايه ابصرااااااحه فقدناااااااااك .. هذي اهداء اسبشل لج 
ديمه : يابعد عمرييييييي والله مشتاقتلج 
مريم : يلا تعالووووا 
ديمه : مايصير اجي وانا توني ما شريتلج هديه 
مريم : الله ياخذ الهديه المهم تعالوا زهقاااااااااااانه الكويت احس انها فاضيه والله 
ديمه : هههههههه يلا صبرتي اسبوع اصبري اسبوع بعد 
مريم : الله يعييييين ااماااااااانه ديمه اذا حصلتي كوفي نت اشبكييييييي بتلقيني شابكه بأي وقت 
ديمه : اييييي انا اليوم بدور .. تعالي مريوم ماقلتلج من شفنا بالـ .......... طوط طوط
ديمه طالعت التلفون بقهر .. ولفت شافت انوار تطالع الاحواض 
ديمه : تعاللي انتِ .. انقطع الخط عيدي الرقم 
انوار تضحك : لا حبيبتي خلص الكرت 
ديمه : انزين ليش ماقلتلي انه بيخلص عشان اقولها مع السلامه زين اللحين انصك بوجهها 
انوار : والله انتِ الملقوفه خذيتيه غصبن عني ويوم شفت ان مافي الا سبع دقايق قلت يلا حلال عليج 
ديمه بقهــر : بسيطه مردوده ان شاء الله ..... 
مشوا البنات وراحوا لاهلهم في ماكدونالدز .. 
بومحمد : ها بنات ماتغديتوا ؟ 
انوار : لا يبى 
ام محمد : خلصونا اطلبوا ترى شوي ونطلع 
ديمه : اوكي امشي انوار 
انوار بحيره : امممممم ياربي مادري أي مطعم اطلب 
ديمه : مادري انتِ بالكويت تحبين ماكدونالدز 
انوار: لالالالالالا حرام عليج لامجال للمقارنه بين هذاك وهذا هذاك طعم ولون ورائحه مو هذا لا طعم ولا زعم لالالالاتذكريني تكفين 
ديمه : ههههههههههه شكله لايعه جبدج من قلب 
انوار : اييييي والله اكل بس بدون طعم والله ابي اشم ريحه اكل مافييي الله يزيد النعمه بس
ديمه : اوكي انا الصراحه بطلب بيتزا 
انوار : امممممم يلا بروح معاج خلنا نغير هالمره 
راحوا البنات صوب البيتزا وكانت معروضه اربع انواع بيتزا .. ثنتين فيهم لحم وثنتين بدون لحم وحده بنكهة الجبن .. والثانيه بنكهه الليمون 
انوار : لالا مانبي شي فيه لحم مايندرا 
ديمه : امممم مدري شنو هذا جنه ليموون ؟؟؟ بس بيتزا وليمون ماتصير
الا شوي طلع لهم القرصون وقالهم 
القرصون يأشر على البيتزا: هذي حرام وهذي حرام وهذي حلال وهذي حلال 
انوار تطالع ديمه وبعدين طالعته : آآوو عربي 
القرصون : أي نعم تونسي .. 
انوار طقتها سوالف : ماشاء الله عاد شكلك فرنسي 
القرصون ابتسم : حابين اخدمكم بإشي ؟
انوار: ليش اكثر شي اشوف يشتغلون التوانسه والجزائريين والمغاربه ؟؟ 
القرصون : لاننا نتقن اللغه الفرنسيه 
انوار: اها بس ليش تشتغلون برى ديرتكم ؟ 
القرصون : لو حابه اشرح لك بيطول الحديث ولكن اختصر لك الكلام بإننا شفنـا بفرنسا شي ماشفنـاه بديارنا 
انوار: وشنووو هالشي ؟
القرصون : يعني الخدمات وفرص العمل .. والضمان الصحي وو المرتبات 
انوار: امممم يعني هجره عمل 
القرصون : شيئ من هذا النوع 
انوار: ليش مو انت مهاجر عشان شغلك ؟ 
القرصون : بس خلاص صحبت زوجتي هنا وعايشين من سنوات وما افكر بالرجعه الى الان 
انوار : اهااااا .. الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله بس لاتنسى تعلم اعيالك اللغه العربيه عشان ما تندثر وينسون اصلهم .. 
القرصون : لا تخافي عم ندرسهم .. اللغه والتاريخ والدين .. 
ابتسمت انوار .. له وديمه كانت ساكته وتستمع الحـوار .. 
ديمه : ابي بيتزا بالجبن .. وكولا وبس 
انوار: اممم اوكي ابي الثانيه 
وبعد ماقعدوا .. انوار توهقت ببيتزتها لانها كانت بالليمون ولاعت جبدها وراحت ماكونالدز وطلبت شبس بس .. وكملت اكلها .. ديمه .. تلذذت بالبيتزا كانت تشهـي .. 
ديمه : ياربي متى نرجع .. ابي ادور كوفي نت 
انوار: هذا ان خلاج ابوي
ديمه : ليش حبيبتي تو الناس اصلا سمعته يقول لامي انهم بيردون الشانزليزي يتمشوون لين يزهقون .. وامي بتكمل تسووقها .. 
انوار: الصراحه لاحقه عالنت تسوقي يالخبله .. اشتريلج شي 
ديمه : ادري بتسوق لاحقه بشتري للجامعه بس اللحين بشبك ماراح اطول كلها ساعه او ساعه ونص 
انوار: الجاااااامعه !!
ديمه ابتسمت : أي خلاص بردلها .. 
انوار بفـرحه: قلولووللوووليييييييييش ... ما بغيتي .. !
ديمه : مردنا لها .. المهم يلا انا خلصت بروح لابوي
وقاموا البنات .. مالقوا ابوهم بمكانه وقعدوا يحوسون كالعاده لين لقوه تحت عند الباب .. وكانت ميشوو مع محمد يصورون بالمكاينه حقت ستيكرات .. 
انوار: الللللله ماتعلمووووووون 
محمد : تونا ما صورنا انتِ صفي دوور بس تلعوزت ماعرفت لها 
انوار: خلاص دامك ماتعرفلها شحقه تتفلسف قوم بجرب انا وديمه وانت ورانا .. 
محمد عصببببب عليهم بس نظرت ابوه بمعنى خلهم على كيفهم ..
انوار وكأنها عرفت المغزى .. 
انوار لمحمد : ياالخبل ياللي مخك ناسيه مادري وين .. هذا باللمس وينك وين التطور .. 
ديمه : هههههههههه محمد اجل صارلك ساعه شتعبث 
محمد متنرفز لانهم كلهم يتطنزون عليه 
محمد : قومي قومي يلا يلا 
انوار شافت الشرار يطير من عيونه : زييييييييين يالذكي 
وقعدت محمد وصور .. اهو وديمه صج انه ابتسم بالصوره بس تقطيبات وجه تدلّ انه معصب والابتسامه مصطنعه للاخر .. مسكين ماتهنى بالصوره .. !!
بس ديمه .. خذت ميشوو ومحمد وانوار.. وصورت معاهم واختاروا الخلفيه متحف اللوفر.. وطلعت الصوره قمه بالروعه .. كلهم مبتسمين لانهم صج كانوا يضحكون على نفسهم كانوا متقافصين .. وديمه قالتلهم يقولون تشيييييييييز عشان تطلع الصوره اوكي .. 
وبعد ما طلعوا.. تفاجأوو.. ان الدنـيا مطر .. والكل ماطلع الا بمظلات .. واللي ماعنده قعد ينطر المطر لين يخف.. كان الجووو اكثر من خيالي .. والشباب اللي يركض ويركب سيكله ويروح .. واللي يركض على الباص .. بس اللي يبون تاكسي حامض على بوزهم يحصلون الا بعد ما يخف المطر .. لان مكان التاكسي برى الاكوووا بارك وهم لا لحين داخل .. 
بومحمد : لا اله الا الله .. ديمه تمطـر 
ديمه : هلا يبى ؟
بومحمد كان يطالع السماء ومستمتع بمنظر المطـر اللي يرد الروح والارض كلها خضرااااء فاقعه .. والورود بكل مكان بمختلف الالوان .. والدنيا مرتبه .. فا لاحظ بومحمد ديمه تساله 
بومحمد : خير يابنتي ؟ 
ديمه : مادري جني سمعتك تناديني ؟ 
بومحمد تذكر شوي بعدين ضحك : ههههههههه لا يابنتي كنت اقول السماء ديمه اليوم وتمطر .. 
ديمه : اهااااااااا هههههههه 
بومحمد : شفتي يابنتي هذا معنى اسمج .. انتِ ديمه تعمين المكـان بالخير .. 
ديمه : توني ادري ان اسمي روعه .. 
انوار: وانوار شنووووو معناه ؟؟ 
بومحمد : عكس معنى ديمه 
انوار: لا والله شلون يعني ؟ 
بومحمد : ديمه المطر .. اما انتِ النور يعني الشمس تنور علينا .. 
انوار: يعني انا نورت لكم حياتكم وصارت احلى صح 
بومحمد ماسك ضحكته: ايييي حييييييييل 
شاف بومحمد ان المطر لا لحين ماوقف .. فا راح شرى لعياله مظلات .. كان ساعه يدور .. وديمه كل مالقت وحده تقوله اشتر هو كان النوع اللي فباله معين .. كان يبي المظلات اللي تنصفط .. بحيث يحطها بكل مكان .. ويقدر يطلع فيها أي مكان .. وبالاخير .. لقى تقريبا اربع .. بس .. لان الناس كانوا قاضين عليها.. 
بومحمد : انوار وحمود بوحده وديمه وميشوو بوحده وانا وحده وامكم وحده ..
انوار: عاد ماخليتني الا مع هذااا ..!!
بومحمد : يلا عاد ياانوار شوي ونوصل .. 
واطلعوا وقعدوا ساعه معاناه مع التاكسي لين لقوا واحد يوصلهم .. وكانت تكاسيهم .. يا مرسيدسات سود .. والا بيجوو والا هالمجكنمات .. 
وبعد ما وصلوا وقف المطر .. ونزلوا وغيروا ملابسهم .. وصلوا وراحوا الشانزلزي .. ديمه هالمـره نزلت معاها فوفو .. وبعد ماوصلوا السوق استأذنت ديمه من ابوها انها بتروح لحالها ماتبي تتقيد بأحد معاها عشان تخلص بسرعه ولا تضيع احد .. وقالها ابوها متى ما خلصتي ردي الفندق .. اختصر على عمره لانه مايبيها تنطرهم وتضيع.. وهي متى ماخلصت بتتعشى وبترد الفندق .. لانه ما يبعد من السوق الا خمس دقايق مشي بس ..قعدت تمشي وكل ماشافت بالفاترينا شي حلوه دخلت تاخذه .. وشرت جناط وجواتي.. وفايلات وشرت نظاره عجبتها .. وكل ماشافت شي حلو قعدت تاخذه .. حست ان كل هالاغراض كافيه بس تذكرت اختها انوار قالت لها في اشياء موجوده هني ماتلقينها بالكويت .. وكل ماشافت شي حلو ومناسب خذته ..
وخذت بدلتين للمناسبات .. وفستان قصير وردي برمادي داخل على بعض خيالي و نست نفسها انها تبي كوفيي نت .. وقعدت اللحين تدور كعب وردي نفس لون الفستان .. وبعد مالقت تعبت والجياس واجد تقريبا 12 جيس كبار لانها مدعسه فيهم جياس صغار .. بس وقفت عند محل شلّ تفكيرها من كثر ماهو روعه مع انه بسيط عباره عن محل هدايا .. وفيه بديات وتحف وكبابيس .. واقلام وصور وميداليات وسكارفات .. وقعدت محتاره .. وخذت لمريم اربع بديات كم طويل وعليهم كلام وبالنص باريس .. بالانجليزي .. والبديات الباقيه عليهم صوره برج ايفل .. وخذت لها جم واحد وخذت لانوار .. وخذت ميداليات حوالي 4 .. وخذت رسمات بالرصاص عن المناظر اللي شافتها هني بباريس كان الرسم اسطوري .. ماقدرت تتأمل اكثر فا شرتهم .. 

وبعد ماطلعت .. حست نفسها خلاص شوي بتنهار من التعب .. قعدت بكوفي برى .. وطلبت لها كرواسوون وكوفي لاتيه .. وحطت الجياس تحت الطاوله اللي يشوفهم يقول هذي بضاعه مو جياس .. وتوه ماجاء الطلب .. قعدت تتلفت تشوف المكـان وتحسفت ان الكاميرا ماكانت معاها .. وفوفو خلته مع انوار وصتها عليه .. وهي تستكشف المكان بنظرها ميّزت طاولت العرب اللي شافتهم ثاني يوم لها بهالمكان .. اللي كان من ظمنهم اللاعب .. بس اللي ريحها ان اللاعب نفسه ماكان بينهم الحين .. وارتاحت .. وشوي الا جاها الطلب .. وقعدت تاكل بهدوء وتأني .. وبشراهه يوم كان متعب الا ويدخل مشعـل الكوفي ومعاه ثلاث ايس كريمات .. لربعه وما انتبه على ديمه .. واللي خلاه ينتبه ويلتفت صوبها انها طيحت الكوروسوون من ايدها ونزلت الكوب بصوت مدوي.. وشلت كل اجياسها وقامت من المكـان بسرعه .. وكان مبين على وجهها الخوف .. وحاولت قدر الامكان تبعد عن المـكان .. بس ماساعدتها رجولها .. لان االجياس واجد واعاقت حركتها .. ومشعل من الصوب الثاني منصدم من هالحركه وايقن ان البنت فيها شي .. وان مشعل بحد ذاته هو الشي اللي مسبب لها رعب .. كل اللي قدر يسويه مشعل انه عطى ربعه ايس كريماتهم وطلع .. يلحقها .. وخصوصها وهي 
لحالها وطلعت بهالشكل المفزع .. بس يوم شاف مشعل شكلها وهي خايفه تمشي وتلتفت وكأنها خايفه من شي بيلحقها .. قرر يلحقها بدون ماتحس هي عليه عشان ما يسبب لها توتر .. وبعد ما حس انها ارتاحت واستقرت بكوفي .. وده يروح يسألها بس خاف ان نوبه الفزع ترد لها مره ثانيه .. وقرر يخليها بس يتابعها بنظره لين تردّ الفندق .. وشافها طلبت ماي .. " يالله لي هالدرجه نشفت ريج البنت ؟ انزين انا شسويت والله ما سويت شي .. ليش تخاف بس من تشوف عيوني ..!!! ياربي عيوني فيها شي .. شكلي وجهي كلي فيني شي يخرع !!؟؟ لا المسأله موفيني فيها هي .. وانا لازم اعرف هي شفيها .. ما اقدررررر اشوفها بهالحاله واسكت .. معقوله اكون انا السبب بخوفها .. لا اصلا انا مابيها تخاف من احد .. ابد .. حتى لو كنت انا بالعكس انا خايف عليها .. وابي اتطمن فقط لا غير .. الله يعين !!"
ماحست ديمه نفسها الا وهي بالفندق .. صعدت فوق وكانوا اهلها توهم ما وصلوا .. ونست سالفه كوفي النت نهائيا من بالها .. من بعـد ما شـافت .. هالانـسان .. اللي دخل الكوفي وطيح لها قلبها من مكـانه .. " نفس حركاته نفس نظراااااااااته نفس الابتسااااامه ياربي ساعدني ابي انسىىىى ابي انسىىىى توه الجرح ماطاب "
اشتــــاقت ديمه لفوفو كانت تبيه الحين تبي تقوله كل اللي شافته تبي تشكيله .. هل ياترى اللي شافته حقيقه مو خيال ؟؟ هل ياترى طيف عمها حالف ما يتركها بمكان !! ويخليها تنسى .. بس للأسف .. كـان هاليوم ختاميه لهم .. في باريس .. والكل جهز عمره انه بيطلع من باريس بس وين مو عارفين .. اللي يعرفونه ان مو الكويت .. 
وسفـّطت ديمه ملابسها الجديده وحطتهم بالجناط .. ودخلت كل ملابسها داخل جنطتها اما الملابس الجديده حطتهم مع جنطت اخوانها .. لانها اكبر هي جنطتها تنشال باليد .. مو كبيره حيل .. وبعد ما رتبت الغرفه والمكـان .. شحنت الكاميرا وخشتها في جنطتها .. عشان باجر تصور كل شي .. الوداعيه يعني .. وبعد ما وصلوا اهلها .. 
بومحمد : ها ديمه تعشيتي ؟ 
ديمه : الصراحه لا اخر شي كليته كان كرواسون وكوفي لاتيه 
بومحمد : زين اشوى جبت لج شورما معاي والكولا بالجيس
ديمه استااااانست : الله يبى وين لقيتوا الشورما ؟ 
بومحمد :لقينا مطعم لبناني قريب .. 
ديمه شافت الشورما شكبرها : يبى كل هذي شورما شلون بخلصها ؟ 
بومحمد : هههههههههه بالعاني انا جايبها لج .. 
ديمه : اشوى اني جوعانه 
وقعدت تاكل وبعد ماخلصت واهلها غيروا ملابسهم واستراحوا .. 
بومحمد : هااااا اخر يوم بباريس شرايكم 
ديمه : واااااو يبى الصراحه رهيبه ماتتطوف احس اني ماشبعت منها خاصه يوم تسوقت يبى سوقهم خيالي .. يخلي اللي مايبي يشتري غصب يشتري .. 
بومحمد : ها شريتي اللي قلتلج عليه ؟
ديمه : افا عليييييك وشريت حق مابعد الجامعه بعد 
بومحمد : زييييييين اشوووى .. يعني جذي اقدر اقولكم عن المفاجأه .. 
انوار ساكته بس تبي ابوها يتكلم .. وكلهم ينطرونه يتكلم الا ام محمد كانت تدري وين بيروحون .. 

بومحمد : ايطاااااليا كلها شرف انها تستقبلكم بااااااااجر 
كلهم صرخوا مع بعض .. مو مصدقين 
انوار: احلف يبىىىىى ونااااااسه ابي اشوف روماااا 
بومحمد : بتشبعون منهااا بعد 
محمد : يبى عاااااااد لاعبينهم شي الصراحه 
انوار : أي والله مزااااااااايين 
محمد : انتِ هيه استحي على وجهج 
انوار: كيفييييي مزايين هذي الحقيقه بعد شنو 
محمد : يبى امسك عني بنتك هذي 
بومحمد : مشكله ان عيالي مو كفو وناسه هذي المشكله 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه 
ام محمد : الله يستر يابو محمد اهني سيارات وباليالله نلقى تكاسي .. هناك قوارب عاد شوف متى يوصلك التاكسي .. 
الكل : ههههههههههههههههه 
بومحمد : ما يخالف اهم شي نستانس .. 
ديمه : شكلي بشتاق لباريس .. 
انوار: عادي شفناها نبي نشوف غيرها احلى التغيير .. 
ديمه بهمس : اهم شي افتك من هالاعب اللي بالفندق 
انوار: ههههههه كلن بقلبه شقى الليله
بعدين ابوهم امرهم ان الكل يسوي اغراضه لان باجر العصر بيمشوون .. واتفقوا مره وحده ان ام محمد مع ميشوو ومحمد وديمه مع بعض وانوار تكون مع ابوها .. لان ام محمد بتروح معاهم المترجمه من الفندق هذا وبيروحون بالميترو دايركت على روما .. اما بومحمد كان عنده شغلات ماخلصها ومن ضمنهم الصوور ماطلعها من المصور اللي بالاكواا وبيدفع للمترجمه اللي رافقتهم اول يوم واختفت .. فا هو خذا عنوان الفندق اللي بروما وافتك اول مايخلص شغله بيمشي المغرب .. مع انوار بالميترو واهله ماعليهم خوف محمد معاهم والمترجمه وسيدا على الفندق .. والرحله بتستغرف خمس ساعات بالميتروا .. وتاكسي واحد ماراح يشيلهم فا عشان جذي تقسموا وبيتلاقون برومـا .. هذي كل مخططات باجر اللي هو يوم السفـره .. بعد ما اتفقوا وخلصوا راح الكل يسوي اغراضه .. ديمه طبعـا كانت مسويه اغراضها .. فا قعدت سرحـانه بوقت ما انوار تسفط ملابسها وحايسه حوسه مالها اخر .. 
ديمه " ياه صج بشتـاق لباريس .. احس اني ما شبعت منهـا .. خلاص باجر بنسافر ونودعها !!؟ مو مصدقه شلون مرّ هالاسبوع وعدى ؟ (وطالعت فوفو ) وبشتـاق لشبيه عمي .. وابتسمت ابتسامه اقرب ماهي سخريه من حالها .. صج ان لوجوده هيبه تخليني اقط أي شي ماسكته واطـالع بعيونه بس هذا ما يعني انه ما يعني لي شي .. بالعكـس ان شفته يندمل الجرح مره ثانيه ويتبطل وينزف آآه والله ما امداني انسـاه تجي تذكرني .. بس ملاحظه عيون هالانسان مو خاليه .. غصب تجبرني اطالعه .. واسرح فيهـا .. ساحر اكيد ساحر هالانسان .. على العموم الحمدلله باجر بسافرو بفتك من هالافكـار وبنسى "
انوار: ماتجين تساعديني 
ديمه : والله ايدي متكسره شايله جياس الدنيا وجيت صفطتهم منهد حيلي اسمحيلي ..
انوار: معقوله اسبوع كامل 7 ايام عدووووو بغمضة عين ؟؟؟؟
ديمه : توني افكر فيها 
انوار: انزين انتِ شريتي شي ؟
ديمه : اقووووولج جياااااااس هدت حيلي .. والله ماخليت شي عجبني الا وخذيته
انوار: وناااااااااسه عاد امتني شوي عشان البس لبسج 
ديمه : ههههههههههههه انتِ اللي سوي رجيم .. 
انوار تفكر : امممم خلاص مو مشكله البس نظاراتج صنادلج اممم فايلات اووكي نو بروبلم 
ديمه: حااااااامض على بوزج 
انوار : يمىىىىىى منج بخيله 
ديمه : انوار تتوقعين رومـا بتطلع احلى من باريس ؟ 
انوار : امممممممم ماعتقد بس اكيد بنستانس فيها 
ديمـه : ودي اقعد بباريس .. اكثـر 
انـوار : والله ودييي بس بتنامين بالشارع فرضا ؟؟يقولون لج ماكو حجز 
ديمه : أي مو هذا القهــر .. يلا يمكنها خيره بس حسافه لالحين مارحت كوفي نت
انوار: يلا لاحقه على النت .. 
وسكتت شوي بعدين صرخت وكأنها تذكرت شي .. 
انـوار: ايييييييي ديمه تعالي ماقلت لج 
ديمه : لاا خير
انـوار : ابوووي قعـد مع الللاعب اللي شفناه تحت يوم الفشله الكبرى والله بسطووا بالكوفي واخذي سوالف ساعتين بعدين استأذن وراح لربعه وعرفت اسممممممه حررررررررره 
ديمه تقلبت ملامح وجهها و شبّ نـار .. مادرت الا وهي تقول : شسمه !!
انـــــوار: تصفطين ملابسي ؟معاي 
ديمـه : شسمـــــه!!
انـوار : مــشعـل 
ديمـه وقفت من مكـانها وتشبك ايدينها مع بعـض بتوتر .. 
انوار : شفيج ديوم ؟
ديمـه سكتت 
انـوار: ديمه ماتلاحظين كل ما طريته تغيرّ شكلج ؟ 
ديمـهّ : انا!!
انـوار : أي 
ديمـه بألم : يعني مو عارفه السببب ؟
انـوار : اللي بعرفه هل هو هذا السبب بس !
ديمه : يكون بعلمج أي مكان هو يكون فيه انفر منه 
انوار: ليش زين ؟ 
ديمه بدت عبرتها المخنوقه تتحول الا بكـاء 
ديمه تبجي : ليش ليش ؟؟ يعني ماتعرفين ...... هو كله يذكرني بعمي مشيته طوله رزته عيونه ابتسامته كل شي ادري انه مو كربون منه بس انا في اشياء بحكم اني اقرب وحده لعمي كنت اميزها ولقيتها كلها فيه هوو .. صج اني سعيده اني بسافر واترك هالافكـار من بالي وهالقلق النفسي .. بس احس اني بشتاق لطيف عمي .. بشتـاق له 
وقعدت تبجي بجي يحرق القلب .. بجي وحده انحرمت من انسان غالي ولقت طيفه بس للاسف هالطيف له مده ويختفي من الوجود .. كان شعور فرحه انها بتبعد من مصدر الحزن نفسه و من الخوف والرهبه وشعور ثاني اللي هو خيبه امل انها بتضيع شي ثمين احصلت عليه فجـأه وبدون مقـدمات !!
انوارحست بحزن اختها وقعدت تطـالع الدريشه تشوف الشـارع : ديمـــــــــه تشوفين اللي اشوفه ؟؟؟؟
ديمه : شنـو !!
----------

انتظروا الجزء الخامس

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمواااا خيه 

يالله ننتظر التكمله

----------


## أختكم في الله

وهذا الجزء الخامس حلووووووووو واااايد


:: .. الجـــــزء الخـــــامس .. ::
تقربت ديمه للدريشه وشـافت ربكـه تحت على البوابه .. وقعدت تطالع السياره شوي الا يجي مشـعل وكأنه مساند رفيجه بيدخله السياره والظـاهر ان رفيجه تعـبان حيل .. ومشـعل بس يصـارخ ويأشر على الموظـفين ديمه ماكانت تدري هو ليش معصب وليش يصـارخ .. بس رجحت ان اللي معاه رفيجه " لا ان شاء الله خير خير !! " 
انوار : يمى عمره طويل .. 
ديمـه : تتوقعين منو هذا التعـبان ؟ 
انوار: اتوقع اللي مع مشـعل دايما .. 
ديمـه : الله يستـر عليهم الوقت متأخر 
انوار : بس ليش ما انطروا الاسعـاف ؟
ديمـه : الظاهر الموظفين يبونه ينطر بس مشعـل مستعجل .. اشوفه يزّف 
انوار : امممم يجوز ...... المهم انا بخلص شغلي وبنام 
ديمـه : اوكي بس صكي الحاجز اللي بينا لاني انا بشغل الابجوره .. 
انوار : ليش ماراح تنامين ؟
ديمـه : ماعتقد بيجيني نوم !
انوار : مالومج باجر السفره .. يلا وقفي على الاطلال وتذكري الاسبوع اللي طاف هههههه
ديمه : أي اخر يوم اخر يوم .. 
راحت انوار تعدل ملابسهـا .. ومحمد وميشوو نايمين من زمـان وبعد شوي بتنضم لهم انوار .. بس تفتك من هم الملابس وتضبط شغلها عشان تقوم وهي مرتـاحه .. 
اما ديمـه .. صحيح ماجاها نوم مو عشـان اخر يوم .. لالا .. بس كـانت بتطمن على مشـعل مو عشان شي بس عشان اللي تعبان معاه .. بتنطره لين يردّ .. اعتبرته نوع من انواع الجـنون .. بس هي اللحين ماقامت تتحكم بمشاعرها .. ابد .. مرات تنفر منه ومرات تحنّ له.. نقدر نقول شعور متضارب نوعـاً ما ! بعد مرور ساعتين ونص تقريبا نامت انوار .. وزهقت ديمه وراحت لفوفو المحطوط على طاوله المطبخ .. وشكـله ساكن وهادي .. ودها تحرك القفص وتقومه .. مالها احد يحس فيها غيره لازم تقومه وتشكي له الحـال .. بس ماطاوعها قلبهـا وتشوفه مثل الملاك نايم ومستعد ليوم سفر طويل ومتعب .. بس اللي قدرت عليه ديمه انها شالته وحطته على الدريشه .. وقعدت تتأمل بلـونه اللي ماتزهق منه ابـد .. يوم شافت هالطير ماكانت متوقعه انها بتتعلق فيه بهالطريقه الجنونيه .. وحست ديمه ان في حركه مو طبيعيه عند الدريشه وبعد ماشافت الا مشـعل جـاي بروحه مو مع رفيجه .. وشكـله تعـبان هو الثـاني .. ودّهـا تروح وتسأله .. و تستفسر عن صاحبه وتخفف عنه بس هالشي لا يمكن يصير الا مع عمهـا مبارك عمها وبس وبعد هالصدمه قامت ديمه من حلمها وشافت الواقع المّـر "مشعـل ما يشترك بعمي الا بالحـركات والنظره والابتسامه .. بس الروح لايمكن تتعوض .. الروح انصبت بإنسان واحد عمرها ما راح تنصب بغيره .. وهالانسان راح لدنيا غير دنيانا .. والله يصبر قلوب اللي فقدوه .."
مسحت الدمعه الحـاره اللي نزلت على خدهـا .. ومنعت أي دمعه ثانيه تهدد بالسقوط .. وراحت دفنت عمرها بالمخده عل وعسـى تتهنى بنومها .. 
---
على اخـر يوم لهم في العاصمه بـاريس .. 
انوار مع امها وابوها وميشوو في احد مقاهي الشانزلزي .. ومحمد الحـارس الشخصي لديمه اللي نايمه فوق بغرفتها .. بس عوضه ابوه بميه يورو .. ختاميه .. ومنها ثمـن النطـره المحترمه اللي بينطرها لديمه لين تقوم من نومهـا ست الحسن والدلال .. بس محمد ماقدر يستحمل نزل اللوبي وهو حاط فباله ماراح يبتعد من الفندق .. بطبيعه الحال ديمه اذا قامت مالقت احد بتنزل واذا انزلت بيشوفها محمد ويوديها لاهلها .. وتنتهي السـالفه لين هني .. صج ان الساعه وصلت 11 الصبح وماشرفت الاخت اللوبي .. بس هو مطنش لانه ملتهي بالقيم بوي .. شوي الا ايد تطبطب عليه وهو كان يلعب .. وكان معصب منها 
محمد : واخيـــرا مابغيتي تجين ؟ حشى الاميره النائمه مو ديمه 
مشعـل : هههههههههه اللحين انا بشحمي ولحمي صرت الاميره النائمه 
محمد التفت : اوووووه حي الله لالالاعبنــا 
وقام وسلم عليه .. وبعد ما قعدوا .. 
مشـعل : ها شعندك متنقع هني .. وين اهلك ؟
محمد : كلهم رايحين يتريقون .. الا انا مكتوب علي الشقى مع العلـّه اللي فوق 
مشـعل ماقدرّ يمسك نفسه شكل محمد حيل متضايق من وضعه 
مشعـل : ههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك انت ولد بين ثلاث بنات لازم ابوك بيعتمد عليك 
محمد : بس ياخي اللحين طافني ريوق محترم بأخر يوم لنا عشان حضرت الانسه اللي فوق 
مشعـل : لا تخليني ازعل منك .. والله لي فقدت اختك ذيك السـاعه بتقول ليتني ما قلت هالكلام .. 
محمد : لا تقولي انك فقدت اختك 
مشعـل : لا مو جذي بس انا اللحين مسـافر واشتاق لأهلي وخواتي .. وتحسفت على المشاكل اللي كنت افتعلها غصب عشان اثبت رجولتي .. 
محمد : ماعلينا .. شخبار المباراه ؟ 
مشعـل تذكر انه قال لاخت محمد تقوله عن نتيحه المباراه يوم فاز وبعـد عطاهم الكاكاوات لمحمد .. بس الظـاهر محمد ما يدري عن شي .. والكاكاوات ماكانت له .. !!
مشعـل : أي ابشرك فزنا 2/1 وعطاني المدرب اجازه ثلاث ايام من امس .. 
محمد : زييييييييين والله الف الف مبروووووووك 
مشعـل : الله يبـارك فيك .. 
محمد : حـــــسافه هذا اخر يوم لي بباريس والا كـان خليتك تمشيني معـاك 
مشعـل : ليش حسـافه باقي وقت امش بريقك معـاي بمطعم خياااااالي .. 
محمد : الله وينه 
مشعـل : مو بعيد حيل بس نروحله بتاكسي .. 
محمد : اوكي ماعندي مانع بس بس العلــــــّه اللي فوق !
مشـعل طق محمد بالقيم بوي : لاتقول عـلّه عن خواتك 
محمد : ياربي شفت حرمتني حتى من هالطلعه مادري اذبحها صج انانيه 
مشعـل كان بيردّ عليه الا الانصنصير منفتح .. وطـالعه منه ديمـه ومعـاها كاميرة فيديوا .. 
محمد كان معطي ظهره الانصنصير .. وكان مشعـل بالوجه .. توه استوعب مشعـل ان ديمه هي نفسـها اللي فـوق واللي كان محمد معصب منها ! 
اول شي سواه مشعـل مسك جريده فرنسيه وفجها بالنص وحطها على وجهه عشـان ماتنتبه له .. 
وقعدت ديمه تمشي .. وانفتح الباب واطلعـت منه .. تقريبا وصلت لي محـل الورود وكعادتها قعدت تتأمل بالورود .. وبعد ما شـلّ الجريده من وجهه .. 
مشـعل : هيييه محمد خل منك اللعبه وروح اختك اطلعت 
محمد : صج والله اففففف مابغت اسمع انا بوصلها وبرجع لك 
مشـعل : خلاص بوقف تاكسي على ما تجي بس عفيه لا تتأخر .. 
محمد : انزين ناصر ماراح يجي معانا ؟؟
مشعـل طالعه بحزن : لا ناصر مايقدر يجي 
محمد : أي شكله طاقها نومه هههههه اوكي دقايق وراجع لك 
مشعـل ابتسم : بحفظ الله .. 
" يااااااااه ديمه ديمه ديمه ديمه ديمه ..... حلووووو اسمهـا .. هادي مثلهـا .. اشوى انهـا ما شافتني والا جان انفضحت قدام اخوهـا ..( وبعدين سكت).. ليييييييييييييييش انا شسويت عشان انفضح ....؟ ياربي هالبنت بتجنني .. والله مو ناقص احاتيها والا احاتي هالمقطوط بالمستشفى .. مدري شعلته .. ياربي تهونها علي .. يارب .. معقوله هذي اخر مره اشوف فيها ديمـه !! خلاص بتسافر وماراح اشوفهـا .. ياربي لطفك!! "
ضبط مشعـل التاكسي لهم وقـعد ينطره باللوبي ..
اما بالمقهى .. 
انـوار : يبى متى راح نلحقهم ايطاليا ؟
بومحمد : انا وياج بنلحقهم المغـرب 
التفتت انوار على الشارع الا ديمه تمشي وراها محمد .. ومحمد واصله معاه على الاخر .. كلمه وينفجر .. جننته ديمه كل شوي مدخلته محل تقوله اصبر بشتري .. وبعد ما قالها انهم تأخروا على اهلهم .. قعدت تمشي معاه بس الشي اللي طلع محمد من حدود صبره .. يوم شافت ديمه الكلب الاسود .. جاتها حاله شبه هستيريه من الصراخ وتلوت على اخوها من الخرعه .. قعد ربع ساعه يهديها يقولها هذا مجرد كلب ماراح يأذيج بس هيهات تسمعه وهي بهحاله .. وبعدين مشت بسرعه تسبقه للمقهى .. وبعد ما سلمها محمد لهم شاور ابوه وقاله انه بيروح يتريق مع مشـعل .. وابوه رخصه بس يردّ مبجر لان وراهم سفره العصـر .. محمد كان يبي يتنفس .. يبي يودع باريس احلى وداااااع .. لانها بالنسبه له مدينه الاحلام ماراح يشوف مثلها .. والحـق ينقال هو بنفسه ما شبـع .. وبعد ما وصل الفندق .. شـافه مشـعل ووراحوا مع بعـض .. 
ام محمد : منصور متى بتجينا المترجمه ؟ 
بومحمد يطالع ساعته شافها 12.30 : اعتقد بعد ساعه لانكم 3 بتمشون .. 
ام محمد : اخاف اضيع هناك 
بومحمد : لاهذي المترجمه من الفندق يعني بتوصلكم لين الفندق وتقعد معاكم لين الساعه 12 وتروح وتجيكم ثاني يوم اصلا من توصلون انطروا ثلاث او اربع ساعات ا لاانا وانوار عندكم .. 
ام محمد : اشوى طمنتني .. الا ما قلتلي محمد وين راح ما شوفه !؟
بومحمد : راح مع مشعـل يتريقون بمطعم 
ام محمد : ومن متى يعرفون بعض عشان يطلعون ! 
بومحمد : ااايه ياام محمد .. مشعـل مع مبـارك من الابتدائي ويوم دخل مبـارك الثانويه شدّينـا بيتنا الجديد .. ماكانوا يتفارقون الا بالنوم .. والله اني من اشوفه اتذكر مبـارك .. الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنـــه ... 
ام محمد : الله يرحمه ان شاء الله منصور قصر صوتك لا تسمع ديمـه ماصدقنـا على الله طلعت من حالتها .. 
بومحمد : تتوقعين هالسفـره سوت شي !؟
ام محمد : لاتتوقع ان ديمه بتتغير بيوم وليله لا يبيلها فتـره بس انا اتوقع انها من تبدى تدرس وتلتهي بالجامعه اكيد بتنسى .. 
بومحمد : اتمنى هالشي .. بس اللي ابيه منج لا تضايقين ديمه ولا تردين لها طلب .. تراها بنت حياويه .. يعني بالموت تطلب شي .. اما انوار يويلج ان عطيتيها شي هذي تاخذ حقها وحق الف بنت معاها 
ام محمد : ههههههههههههههه حرام عليك كلهم بناتك 
بومحمد : هههههههه ادري بس ظروف ديمه تختلف عن انوار .. حطي هالشي ببالج .. 
ام محمد : كلهم بناتي ومافرق بينهم كلهم مثل الغلا .. 
بومحمد ابتسم .. وقعـد يطالع ديمـه وانوار وهم بطاوله بروحهم ديمه توها تاكل وانوار قاعده تقرق عليهـا .. من السوالف المعتاده ( شفت ، حطيت ،سويت ، بنروح ، بنجي ... الخ)
محمد ردّ من المطعم ..واللي كـان مطـعم راقي من قلب .. يعني كأنك داخل عالم ثاني .. من الفـخامه يعاملونك كأنك لويس الثامن عشـر .. وطبـعا محمد خلاص تشقق من الوناسه على هالمعامله .. وكانت معظم او اغلبيه سوالفهم عن الكره واللعب محمد استـــــانس على مشـعل .. ماحس ابد بفارق السن بينهم .. ومعـامله مشـعل له كأنه رجـل كبره .. وكـان محمد يطـالع مشعـل شلون ياكل ويسولف .. كان شخصيه تستحق الاحترام .. و طبعـا ديمه بعد ما ردوا اهلها تعبانين .. ويلمون اغراضهم .. قعدت ساعتين تصـور كل شي تشوفـه .. واكتشفت اليوم حديقه ورى فندقهم .. مادرت عنهـا الا قبل ساعه .. وقعدت تصور الجهال شلون يلعبون وشافتهم يلعبون كره قدم .. ووقفت تصورهم الا ينطون كلهم على الكاميرا ويضحكون .. ويسلمون عليها واللي يقولها صورييني .. وكلهم ما تزيد اعمارهم عن 9 سنين .. وشوي الا طلبت منهم انها تكون الحـارس وهم طبعـا الدنيا مو شايلتهم من الفرحه وووافقوا .. واللي كان حارس استلم الكاميرا وقعد يصورها .. بس للاسف اول مابدوا اللعبه الكره جت على وجهها ووانبطت عينها هذي افتتاحيه اللعبه وقامت عيونها تدمع من حرارة الضربه .. 
ديمه : مااااااااااااالت عليكم وعلى اللي بيلعب معاكم شهالدفاشه !!!
الفرنسي قط الكاميرا وجاء يتأسف منها لانه هو اكبرهم عمرها 9 .. وهو رئيس الفريق وفشلوه قدامها .. 
ديمه : مشكوورين ختامها مسك اسافر وانا عيني مبطوطه !!!
فرنسي مادرى هي شتقول .. بس صك الكاميرا من الفشـله وعطاها اياها و طردوا اللاعب اللي بط عينها بالكوره .. 
ديمه : خلاص انا بطلع من حديقتكم ومن فندقكم ومن ديرتكم بعد اوكي !!؟
هي ماتدري شتقول بس عينها حاااره وتدمع .. وطلعت وهي حاطه ايدها على عينـها .. ودخـلت الفنـدق .. وهي تناااااافخ من العـوار ..وكان مشعـل من الفضاوه والزهق قاعد باللوبي على صوب وكان ينطـر الساعه متى تجي 5 عشان يروح يزور نـاصر .. ماتوقع انه بيحس بفراغ من عقبه .. ومن شاف هالديمه وهو مختبص على طول حط الجريده اللي قدامه .. لانها راحت للرسبشن .. تسألهم عن اهلها اوصلوا والا لا .. وبلغوها انهم وصلوا من سـاعه .. وهي ارتبكت وتركض على الانصنصير .. وبعد ما فجت الغرفه الا اهلها لابسين وخالصين ومطلعين الجنـاط برى الغرفه .. ديمه انصدمت توها ما كوتّ ملابسها ولا شحنت الكاميرا ولاطلعت ملابسها اللي كانت بالغسيـل .. 
ديمه : يمىىىى لحظه وين وين تو الناس انا بطلع بدلتي من الغسيل وبكويها وويمى لحظه عفيه 
ام محمد : ديوووووووم لج خمس دقايق المترجمه متنقعه تحت .. لا تأخرينا ترى احنا على الله وعليها .. 
ديمه نفذت كلام امها بدون ماتردّ لان صج الوقت راح وهي كانت لاهيه مع الجهال اللي بالاخير بطوا لها عينها حتى امها من التعب والمحاتاه ماسألت ديمه شفيها عينج !؟
ديمه صارت انسان آلي .. كل شي سوته بظرف دقايق .. وانوار طبعـا شالت كل اغراضها لغرفه ابوها ونامت فيها لين ما يسافرون المغرب على قولتها ما شبعت نوم امس سهرت تسفط ملابس لان غرفه البنات خلاص بتتسلم مفاتيحها للرسبشن .. ديمه شالت كل اللي طاحت عينها عليه .. وكانت تحس في شي ناسيته بس تعتقد كلها اوهام .. بسبب الربكه والسرعه .. وابوهم نزلّ معاهم وسلم المفتاح .. وركبـهم السيـاره .. مع المترجمه وراح فوق غرفته .. وهم بالسيـاره .. 
ام محمد : ها ركبتواا ؟
الكل : اييي 
ام محمد : دعـاء الركوب ..
ديمه : لا يمى دعاء السفر هالمره ..
ام محمد : اوكي .. حافظينه والا اقوله بصوت عالي ؟
ديمه : يمى انا بقولهم ..
ومشوا كان بالسياره مترجمه وديمه وام محمد ومحمد وميشوو .. طبعا المترجمه كانت تسوق فيهم.. وتوهم محركين الا ديمه تفكر وتعصر مخها تتذكر شناسيه
ديمه : يمى احس اني ناسيه شييييي بس مادري شنو
ام محمد : مو بس انتِ كل الناس لي بغوا يسافرون يحسون انهم ناسين شي 
ديمه : لا يمى انا متأكده 
ام محمد : تعوذي من ابليس .. 
ديمه صررررخت : اييييييييييييييي
ام محمد : هاااا شناااااااسيه ؟
ديمه : ردوا ردوووووووووااااا بسررررررررررررعه
محمد : خرعتينااااااااا انتِ شسالفه ؟
ديمه : يمى عفيه خليها تردّ 
المترجمه ردت الفندق اصلا توهم محركين ما ابتعدوا .. 
واول ماقربوا .. 
ام محمد: ديييمه والله العظيم متأأأأأأأأأأأأأأخرين كفايه نقعنا المترجمه ساعه تنطرنا .. 
ديمه : يمى هذاااااااااااا فوفو شلون انساه واروح يمى خلاص انا برّد مع ابوي ... وانوار .. عادي يمى انتوا ثلاثه واحنا ثلاثه .. انتوا روحوا انا بروح اخذ مفتاح الغرفه واطلع فوفو واروح لابوي ..عشان ماتتعطلون متى بيسافرون هم ؟
ام محمد : 5 المغرب
ديمه : بسيطه ساعتين .. بقعد معاهم .. 
ام محمد : افففففف انزين انزلي وروحي الغرفه واشريلي عشان اتأكد انج دخلتي .. وبعدين عاد انتِ روحي لابوج اوكي ؟ 
ديمه : اوووووووووووكي يابعد عمري
وخذت جنطتها وراحت ركض .. طبعا بومحمد بغرفته يسوي اغراضه وانوار نايمه .. 
ديمه شرحت للرسبشن حالتها انها سلمت المفتاح وكانت ناسيه شي واذا نزلت مع اهلها بتعطيهم اياه .. وبالاخير وافقوا لان المفتاحين بيتسلمون بنفس الحزه .. لان خلاص الغرفه مدفوعه وهي تفاهمت مع المغربي .. وبعد ما صعدت فوق اشرت لامها من الدريشه انها فوق وحركوا شافت فوفو صادّ صوب الدريشه .. من امس مكانه .. حست انها انانيه طول اليوم ما شافته ولا فكرت فيه هل لانها كانت سهرانه ؟واصلا هي قامت مخترعه ماشافت احد وانزلت بسرعه وما جت الا وعينها مبطوطه وبسرعه لين لمت اغراضها وصلّت فرضها.. وحست بتأنيب ضمير بشكل مو طبيعي " يااااااه معقوله كنت بسافر وخليه !!! كنت صج بمووووت لوخليته ..!!"
وحست من نظرات فوفو لوكان يقدر يتكلم كان عاااااااتبها .. عن اهمالها له اليوم .. شافت ساعتها بقى تقريبا ساعه ونص على ماتجي 5 المغرب .. بالوقت اللي كانت توها داخله الغرفه ..
بومحمد : يلالالا يا انوار قومي بنطلع الحين 
انوار : يبى تو الناس انت قلت خمس .. 
بومحمد : ادري اللحين ثلاث ونص بس قلتلج وراي شغلاات خمس بكون بالميترو .. 
انوار : اوكي يبى بروح اغسل وجهي واصلي .. 
صك بومحمد جنطته ونطرّ انوار لين خلصت وطلع من الغرفه ونزّل اللوبي كانت الفرنسيه بهالوقت هي اللي على الرسبشن .. وطبعـا هالحزه ديمه كانت بسبات عميق بغرفه البنات .. وكانت موقته ساعتة الفندق على الخمس .. وطبعـا سلم بومحمد المفتـاح وطلع .. على انه غرفه البنات مدفوعه وخالصه .. ووشاف بوجهه مشعـل عند باب الفندق اللي كان توه جاي من ربعه .. 
مشعـــل : اشوى اني لحقت عليكم 
بومحمـد يضحك : بتفتك من ازعاجنا بنروح وبنخلي لك باريس .. 
مشعــل وكلامه طالع من قلبه : والله انهـا ماتسوى شي بدونكم 
بومحمد : دامك بإجازه حياك معانا .. 
مشعـل : لا والله صاحبي تعبان وبزوره .. بس بعطيك رقمي عشان تطمني عليكم لي وصلتوا .. 
بومحمد : مايشوف شر ان شاء الله اوكي عطني ياه..
وبعد ما سجل الرقم .. وشاف التاكسي حضر .. 
بومحمد : يلا فمـان الله وانتبه على نفسـك 
مشعـل : فمـان الكريم ولا تنسى تطمني عليكم ..توصلون بالسلامه ان شاء الله
مشعـل صج كان يحاتيهم لانهم مو رايحين مع بعض متقسمين .. وتمنى انهم يوصلون سالمين ..بس للأسف ماقدر يودع ديمـه حتى لو بالنظـر من بعيد .. قعـد باللوبي ينطـر السـاعه متى تجي 5 عشـان يروح المستشفى لان باب الزياره يفتح 5وماله نفس يطلع او يتمشى او يروح مكان دام ناصر مومعاه .. وده يتطمن عليه دق عليه الصبح بس كان نايم ولا ردّ على تلفونه .. حس الدنيـا فررررراغ لا ناصر ولاديمه .. "سبحـان الله هذول ماعرفتهم الا من هني .. من باريس مدينه الاحلام .. صج انها مدينه الاحلام .. لانهم الاثنينه مثل الحلم مصيرهم يختفون من حياتي .. يااااااه ليش افكر جذي !! خلني اكلم اهلي .. ابرك لي من التفكير اللي بيذبحني قاصر عمر "
ديمه قامت على صوت المنبه .. الا والساعه 5 بالضبط .. ومسكت فووفو وجنطتها ونزلت تحت متوقعه انهم تحت ينطرونها .. بس انصدمت مالقت احد .. وقالت اسئل الرسبشن يمكن لالحين ما انزلوا ! .. وبعد ما سألت وتقصت نزل عليها الخبر مثل الصاعقه قسمتها نصين .. 
ديمه : راحووووووووووا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المغربي : أي نعم الساعه الثالثه والنصف .. 
ديمـه : شلون خلوني !؟
المغربي : انتِ قلتي انك نسيتي حاجه وكان ثمن الغرفه مدفوع .. والظـاهر ان والدك لاعلم له بوجودك والا فبالطبع سأل .. !
ديمه توها بهاللحظه استوعبت كميه الغبـاء المحشوه بمخها .. " انا ماقلت لابوي اني موجوده هو عباله اني مع اميييي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مستحيل سافروا وخلوووووووووني !!!!!!!!!! "
ديمه تبجي : الله يخليك ما يصير تدقّ عليهم ؟ المغربي : هم الان بالميتروو .. عليهم ان يصلوا روما لكي اخبرهم من الفندق .. 

شنو بيصير لديمة؟؟؟

بتعرفون في الجزء الجاي

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك ِ العافيه خيه

حبيت اسجل متابعتي

 تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

شكرا خيتو شمعة تحترق على المتابعة

::تابع::


ديمه خلت المغربي يتكلم ويقرق على راسها ومن هول الصدمه ماقدرت تفهم شيقول مسكت فوفو وجنطتها على كتفها وقعدت باللوبي .. كانت حاطه ايدها على وجهها وتبجي بصوت مخنووووق وكأنها تسترجع احداث اليوم على شريط فيديوا بسرعه .. وشافت نهايه هالفلم البايخ اللي هي فيه .. بالاخير هي وحيده في باريس بدون اهل ولا سكنّ!!!
من شدّه التوتر ماقدرت تقعد بمكانها طلعت برى .. الشارع ورجعت .. وقامت تطلع وترجع .. بهالوقت انفتح الانصنصير وطلع مشعـل منه .. متسبح ومغير لبسه ولابس جنز فاتح وبلوزه بيضاء وعطره يفوح بالمكـان .. كان نازل بيروح لنـاصر .. بس انصدم صدمه خلته يتم واقف خمس دقايق يشوف المخلوقه اللي شغلت تفكيره صبح وليل قاعده على كرسي وحاطه ايدينها الثنتين على وجهها وتبجي بكـل ألم وبكل ضعف ...!! انشل تفكيره نسى ناصر ونسى اهله .. وتقـرب منها وقعد قبالها .. وقلـبه بيتقطع عليها .. وهو متأكد انه مودع ابوها ..... يعني ديمه شمقعدها هني .. واللي زاد خوفه انها تبجي .. ماقدر يمسك نفسه اكثر وهو يشوف دموعها تطيح على الجنطه اللي بين حظنها .. 
ديمه ماحست بقربه منها .. ولاحست بشي ماتحس الا بحراره الدموع اللي تسيل من عيونها وتجري فوق خدودها بكل حرريه !
مشعـل : ديمـه ؟
ديمه ماصدقت سمعت صوت يناديها اكيييييييييد اهلهاااااااا ورفعت وجهها الا مشعـل ما يبعد عنها الا ثلاث خطوات بس .. 
ديمــــــه : أنت ؟؟؟؟؟
مشعــل : وين اهلج ؟ شلون رديتوا صارلكم شي ؟؟ 
ديمـه : وين اهلي وينهم ؟؟؟؟؟
وقعدت تبجي مره ثانيه بشكل أمـرّ 
مشعـل : صلي على النبي انتِ .. قولي لي شسالفتج ؟
ديمـه : مافيني شي مافيني شي .. روح عني 
انصدم مشعل من هالكلام .. 
مشعـل : ليش ياديمه انا سويت لج شي ؟ 
ديمـه ركزّت نظرها لفوفو اللي كان على الطاوله والدموع تطيير من عيونها بشكل حززززين .. وبصمت 
مشعـل : ليش هالدموع ؟ طمنيني قوليلي شسالفتج ؟
ديمـه : سالفه طويله المهم ان اهلي سافروا وانا بقيت هني .. 
مشعـل : شلون ما سألوا عنج ؟ 
ديمه تنهدت وقالت له السالفه كلها 
مشعـل : يالله شلون الحين ؟ عندهم تلفونات ؟
ديمه : لا 
مشعـل : مو مشكله احنا بنتصل على فندقهم بنقول لهم انج موجوده هني عندي .. 
ديمه سكتت وركزت على كلمه .. "عندي !! " 
تندم مشعل على هالكلمه بس بعد مافكر فيها" صح ديمه بتبقى عندي اجل وين بتروح اليوم ؟ ابوها مااراح يجي الا باجر اليوم كله وين بتكون بتكون تحت رعايتي ونظري .. "
ديمه ضحكت على عمرها بسخريه : شكلي بنام بالشارع !
تضايق مشعل من كلامها 
مشعل : من قال ؟؟ بندبر لج غرفه وبتنامين اليوم 
وبعد ساعه رجع مشعل لها وهي باللوبي على مكانها .. 
مشعـل بضيق: للأسف حايلت فيه يقول مافي ولا غرفه الفندق فلّ .. 
ديمه باستهزاء على حالها: ادري 
مشعـل : والحـل ؟ 
ديمـه : انت الحين ليش شاط روحك عشاني انام بالشارع التعن بستين لعنه انت مو ملزوم فيني .. 
قالت هالكلام بعصبيه لانها شافته مهتم فيها .. وماتبي العواطف اللي بقلبها تكون صادقه وتنجذب لهالانسان .. وتتكرر مأساه ثانيه .. وهي بغنى عن الفقدان والحرمـان .. قامت من مكانها ومسكت فوفو والجنطه ومشت صوب الباب .. عصب مشعـل من حركتهـا .. 
مشعـل يمشي جنبها : وين رايحه ؟ 
ديمه تمشي بسرعه : جهنم مالك دخل 
مشعـل : ديمه اسمعيني .. طلعه من هالفندق ماراح تطلعين انتِ امانه عندي ولازم اسلمج لابوج باجر والا بعد مليون سنه 
تضايقت ديمه " يعني ملزوم يهتم فيني للواجب فقط ! "
ديمه : مشكووووور وكثر الله خيرك بس انا مو جاهل عشان اكون امانه عند احد .. وخر عن طريقي
مشعـل هني ماقدر يستحمل " هذي من صجها طالعه وقفت تنطر تاكسي وهي تدري ان التكاسي هالحزه بباريس لازم طلبيه .. !"
مشعـل بعد عصبببببب وقف بوجهها بالشـارع واشرلها بأيده يفسح لها مجال 
مشعـل : كاااااااهو الطريق قبالج روحي ضيعي بباريس وانتِ تدرين ان مافي فنادق تستقبلج الا بُعد ساعه والا ساعه ونص من هني وخلي ابوج يجي باجر وين بنتي ؟ والله بنتك روح دور عليها بفنادق فرنسااا !! والله بنتك كبيره تعتمد على نفسها .. مو جذي تبيني اقوله اوكي بقوله هالكلام ومشكوره ماقصرتي .. 
ورجع مشعـل والنارّ تغلي بصدره رجع الفندق وتعمد يقعد باللوبي بمـكان صااااااادّ محد يشوفه الا اللي نازل من الانصنصير .. بس هو يقدر يشوف الشارع كله .. وشافها واقفه ولامه القفص بصدرها وجنطتها لابستها على كتوفها .. شكلها مو ناااااااويه توقف التاكسي .. وتقدمت لين وصلت محل الورد .. وقعدت على الكرسي الخارجي .. وكانت نظراتها كلها بالسمـاء وبالجوو كانت نظرات متبعثره .. تدل انها سرحانه وتفكر بحالها اللي وصلها لي هني! لاول مره كرهت باريس .. وكرهت حظها اللي وصلها لي هني ! .. بلا اهل ولا سكن ولا سندّ وببلاد غربه ! حتى لهجتهم ماتعرفها .. "ياه الحين بباريس بكبرها ماقامت تسوى شي بعيني ! لاول مره احس اني ضايعه ووخااااايفه .. تحت رحمه انسان حـاولت طول الايام اللي فاتت ابتعد عنه عشان ما يقلب لي الذكريات والمواجع .. !" بعد ما عدت ساعه وهي على هالحـال ..فكرت تروح للعم صادق يمكن يسااعدها بس بصيص الامل هذا انقتل بعد ماتذكرت انه مسافر لأهله وماراح يرجع الا الاسبوع الجاي !! شوي والا تشوف مشعـل طالع من الفندق شوي الا تاكسي واقف له .. استغــربت اللحين هي ماعندها احد تعرفه غير هالمشعــل وين بيروح وبيخليها ؟؟ ولمنو بيخليها ؟ وشلون بيخليها بدون حتى مكان تقعد فيه .. حست بحاجه غريبه لهالانسان حسته طوق النجاه اللي بتتمسك فيه لين توصل لاهلها .. وماحست برجولها الا وهي واقفه وبينها وبينه خطوات .. وهو فاتح الباب بيركب .. 
ديمه : مشعــل !!
لاول مره يسمع اسمه على لسـانها .. اول مره يدري حروف اسمه سلسه لي هالدرجه بالنطق ..!! 
مشعـل تظـاهر بالعصبيه : نعـم !
ديمه : وين رايح؟؟
مشعـل: رفيجي تعبـان بروح ازوره بغيتي شي ؟
ديمـه بخـوف : وانا ؟ شلون بتخليني ؟؟ انا ماعرف احد هني
مشعـل قلبه بيتقطع على اللي سواه فيها قبل شوي بس يبيها تعرف انها مالها غير مشعـل ومشعـل لو يموت مايقدر يتخلى عنهـا وهي بأمس الحاجه له .. 
مشعـل : مو انتِ كبيره ؟ ومو جـاهل على قولتج وتقدرين تتصرفين بدوني !
ديمه تقربت من باب السياره ووبدت الشمس بباريس تغيب حوالي الساعه 8 بالليل بتوقيتنا .. وبعد ماوصلت لين باب السياره 
ديمـه : مشعـل انا اخااااف الله يخليك لاتخليني بروحي 
مشعـل : معـاج اغراضج ؟
ديمـه : أي 
مشعـل :اركبي 
ديمـه : وين ؟ 
مشعـل : رفيجي تعب امس بزوره بالمستشفى 
ديمـه : وانا ؟ شكو رايحه معاك 
مشعـل : ديمه بالله عليج تبيني اخليج بالفندق لحالج ؟ 
ديمـه: لا طبعـا 
مشعـل : خلاص دقيقه بسلم عليه وانتِ تكونين عند الباب نخلص ونرجع 
ديمـه سكتت ولو انها ماودها تروح مكـان وميته جوع .. بس جارته بكلامه وبتجاريه لين يوصلها لاهلها ..
وصلوا المستشفى .. 
مشـعل يمشي بخطوات واااسعه وسريعه وماتقدرّ ديمه تجاريه .. وخاصه ان ديمه طالعه اقصر منه بشكل واضح لانه طويل وعريض .. 
مشعـل : دوري معاي غرفه 516 
ديمه : مشعـل لو سمحت خفف مشيتك 
مشعـل طالعها وابتسم ساوى خطواته معاها .. وضحك على روحه كـأنه يحبي ما يمشي .. بس سكت لانها اوامر الغاليه !! محد يقدر يرفضلها طلب ! حس ان جسمه يصدر حراره غريبه .. سببها وجود هالمخلوقه اللي تمشي معاه .. ومشكله كل ماشافها الا وهي تلعب بالقفص وتحرك فوفو .. 
مشعـل : ديمه دوري معااااي 
ديمـه كانت لاهيه بفوفو ومن صوت بطنها اللي بيتقطع من الجوووع .. بس كل شي نسته يوم سمعت مشعـل يناديها .. " ياربي ليش جذي صوته قوي يخلي كل ذره من جسمي ترجف مادري يمكن عشانه عصبي! "
" يمكن خربطت بالارقام يمكن نسيت الرياضيات لاني مادري الرقم اللي قاله هل هو موجود من ضمن الارقام اللي اعرفها ؟ بس اللي اتذكره قلت اوكي "
وقعدت ديمـه تطالع معاه لوحات الارقام لين وصلوا للمطلوب .. 
مشـعل : انطري هني على الكراسي .. عشر دقايق .. 
ديمـه : لاتطول الله يخليك
مشعـل : والله ماراح اطـول 
دخـل مشعـل وشاف نـاصر منسدح على السرير والمغذي على راسه موصل بيدينه 
مشـعل سلم عليه : سلالالامات ماتشوف شر يالغالي .. 
نـاصر : الشر ما يجيك .. شفيك تأخرت 
مشعـل : سالفه طويله عريضه بعدين اقولك اياها .. المهم شقالولك ؟
نـاصر : حساسيه شديده من الدواء الغلط اللي كليته ومثل منت شايف جسمي كله منفر مو أي دواء يناسبه وقالوا تقعد عندنا يومين لين يبين مفعول الدواء بجسمي .. وحطولي مثل النظام غذائي معين
مشعـل : لا والله ؟ انزين يعني بنتنام يومين هني ؟
نـاصر : اففففففف أي 
مشعـل : واللعب ؟
نـاصر : امس المدرب كان موجود وتفاهم مع الدكتور وبعدين تونا على الدوري .. باقي وقت 
مـشعل : مو هذا المهم المهم صحـتك .. 
نـاصر : بعد ثلاث ايام تلقاني غزال اطامر بالمعلب .. ماعليك مني .. 
مشعـل : ههههههههههههه ان شاء الله 
نـاصر : المهم باجر لي جيت جيب لي معاك ملابس 
مشعـل : اوكي عطني مفتاح غرفتك 
نـاصر : اللحين بتطلع ؟
مشـعل : أي بروح اكل لي شي قبل لا انام .. 
ناصر : المهم باجر لا تتأخر علي .. 
مشعـل : ابشر من عيني هذي قبل هذي .. 
طـلع مشعـل وتفاجأ لانه ما شاف ديمـه .. دورها بالطابق كله مالقاها .. 
ارتبك وقام يتلفت مالها أي اثر قام يركككض مانطر الانصنصير نزل بالدرج يخطر درجتين ثلاث .. لين وصل تحت ودورها بالطابق الارضي مالقاها .. هني خلاص صبتّ اعظااااااامه ماعرف وين راحت " ياااااالله وين بتكون يعني ؟؟ ماتدري اني شوي وبطلع وين راااااااحت ؟؟ بس انا ماتأخرت ما امداها تضيع!! " اسودت الدنيا بوجهه وصارت مثل خرمت ابره .. خوفه عليها زاد من توترررره .. وماخلا عامل بالمستشفى ماسأله والنتيجه فص ملح وذاب .. بس بالاخير وبعد ما يأس دخل الكافتيريا بس بيقعد على أي كرسي رجوله ما قامت تشيله .. قلبه صار برجوله من الخووف .. قعد على اول طاوله شافها ونزل راسها للطاوله بتعب شديد الا ويلمح شي يتحرك تحته .. ورفع راسه ببطئ وشاف فوفو بالقفص تحت الطاوله وجنطت ديمه جنبها .. ورفع رااااااااسه وخذا نفس عالي وشاف ديمه توها واقفه بكـل برود الدنيـا بتطلب !! بكـــل عصبيه امتلكها قام من مكـانه بخطواته الضحمه اللي لو تكلمت الارض لأشتكت منه .. وراح لها وهي من حست فيه التفتت وشافته بدال ما تبتسم تحـولت ابتسامتها لخوف ورهبه .. كان الشرار يطير من عيونه .. ويتنهد وحست ان الجوو ناريّ متكهرب .. نست شتطلب ونست شتقول الا ويقولها 

مشـعل : ديمه امشي 
ديمه : بس انا بببطــلــ ...
مشعل قاطعها : امشي !!
والعبره خنقتها وكتمتها ولفّ هو وراح صوب جنطتها وشلها .. ومسك القفص بيده .. وراح و تبعته ديمـه والدموع بعيونها متجمعه .. وكانت التكاسي سافطه عند المستشفى مافي أي مشكله .. وركبوا وعطـى مشعل السايق كرت العنوان وكان مشعل قاعد قدام وديمه خلفه مباشره بحيث تسمحله المنظره اللي عند بابه بأنه يشوف معالم وجهها وكان الجو شبه متكهرب والصمت سيد الموقف.. وهي كانت متسانده على الجامه ودموع تغرغر بعيونها منذره بسقوطها بأي لحظه .. ماكانت حاسه بأي شي بس بالخوف .. لانها الحين كليا تحت رحمه هالانسـان .. وين بتنام وشلون بتلقى اهلها وين اهلها اللحين واهي وين اصلا هالاشياء كلها استفسارت بمخها تبحث عن اجوبه !! .. وصَرخت مشعـل لها بالكافتيريا اثرت فيها حيل .. حست انه غريبه معاه .. والمـكان اللي وصلوله كان غريب عليها ..! مشعــل نزل من السياره ونطـرها بس مانزلت .. كان ماسك القفص بيده وجنطت الملابس معلقها بكتفه حس انها ضئيله على انها تتحمل ثقل الجنطه والقفص مع بعض .. وهو شايلهم وكأنهم مجله بالنسبه له .. 
مشعـل فتح لها الباب : ماراح تنزلين !؟
ديمـه والدمـوع متجمعه بعيونها : احـنا وين؟
مشعـل : انتِ مو تبين تطلبين ؟
ديمه : لالالا مابي شي ابي اروح الفندق 
مشعـل : توج بالمستشفى كنتي بتطلبين ؟
ديمه : بس خلاص اللحين مابي 
مشعـل : انزين انا ابي شلون ؟
ديمه : حرام عليك ابي ارجع الفندق 
مشعـل : اقول مع السلامه اذا تبيني انا داخل 
مشعـل عرف ان التخويف هي احسن طريقه تتجاوب معاهاااا .. كل ماقالها شي عاندته .. وهي بالاخير راح تخاف وتنزل تلحقه .. وهو يدري انها ميته من الجوع وما نزلت تدور كافتيريا الا انها خلاص مو قادره تستحمل نداءات معدتها .. بس الحركه اللي سواها مشعـل يوم عصب عليها هي اللي خلتها اللحين تاخذ موقف وفضلت الرجعه على انها تقعد معاه .. 
بس هالمره ديمه ماتحركت من التاكسي .. ماقدرّ مشعل يستحمل .. رجع لها
مشعـل : لا تتوقعين اني بتعشى وبخليج ديمه الله يخليج اسمعي الكلام لاتتعبيني 
ديمه : انا اتعبك !! تراك مو ملزوم فيني عشان تقول هالكلام ولوسمحت مابي اكون عاله على احد بس ممكن تعطيني عنوان الفندق واكون ممنونتلك ؟
مشعـل : انتِ شلون تفسرين الكلام ديمه الله يخليج افهميني 
ديمه : مافسرت الكلام بس هذا الواضح تصارخ علي بالمستشفى واللحين صرت متعبتك! 
مشعـل : لاتعلين حسج .. انزلي بنتعشى وبنرد الفندق .. بعدين يحلها ربج 
ديمه : اذا بتسوي خير توديني لابوي مابي اتعشى مابي شييييي 
مشعـل : قلت لج لي ردينا الفندق بندق على ابوج بس لاتخلينا فضيحه بين الناس خلينا ننزل 
ديمه: اوعدني انك تدق عليه
مشعـل بعصبيه : وقسم باللللله بدق عليه بس انزلي خلينا نتعشى تراني على لحم بطني 
ديمه استحت من نفسها : اوكي اوكي 
ديمه بهدوء نزلت معاه لين دخلت مطعم بيتزا مشهور .. وقعدوا فوق بالبلكونه .. وبعد مااستقروا بالمكـان .. 
مشعـل بهدوء : ديمه انا آآآسف اني عصبت عليج اليوم 
ديمه نزلت عيونها بالطاوله: انا اللي اسفه لاني متعبتك معاي !!
مشعـل: لاتقولين جذي بالعكس احس بمتعه اذا صرت مسؤول عن شخص .. 
ديمـه ابتسمت : أي تحط حرتك كلها فيه !
مشعـل : ههههههههههه لا والله مو ذاك الزود عصبي بس كنت خايف عليج عبالي ضعتي او شي ! مادريت انج تحت بالكافتيريا !
ديمـه: سوري بس ممكن طلب ؟
مشعـل : امري 
ديمه : لاتعصب علي مره ثـانيه ترى اخاف منك بعدين

مشعـل وده الارض تنشق وتبلعه ولا تاخذ ديييمه منه هالموقف .. 
مشعـل: ديمه ديمه انا آآنا ماكنت اااقــصـد ..... 
القرصون قطع كلامهم ومشعـل طلب لازانيااا وكولا وطالع ديمه اللي كانت سرحاااااااانه كانت تفكر بأهلها وداهمها صوت مشعل القوي اختبصت
مشعـل: ديمه شتبين ؟ 
ديمه : ابيهم
مشعـل: منو؟
ديمـه: اهلللللي
مشعـل عوره قلبه عليها 
مشعـل : لآلا ديمه اقصد شتبين تاكلين ؟ 
ديمه باحباط شديد : مابي شي 
مشعـل طلب لها بيتزا مارغريتا وشبس وكولا .. يدري انها ميته من الجوع
ديمه: محد قالك اطلبلي 
مشعـل : انا نوعيتي ماحب اكل واللي قاعد معاي ماياكل عادي بتاكلين حتى لو مومشتهيه 
ديمه : يعني حكم قرقوش 
مشعل : ههههههههههههه يعني شي من هذا القبيل
ديمه : باكل وامري لله 
مشعل : هههههههه ياحلوج وانتِ مطيعه
ديمه : سمعنا انك لاعب انت من صجك تحب الكره
مشعل : عشقي الكره اموت فيها .. لو مو الكره كان ماشفتيني قدامج 
ديمه : مادري شلون فريقين شكثرهم يلحقون كره احس شوي فيها نوع من الاستهبال 
مشعل: ايوا طاحت فيناااااا .. لا هذي لعبه وفيها تحدي وهي نوع من انواع الرياضه وانا انخلقت وانا احبهـا .. 
ديمه : ماحبيت الا الكره عاد!!
مشعـل يغني : داااااا ائدرك ونصيبك ونصيبك حيصيبك 
ديمه : هههههههههههه صوتك نشاز
مشعل : حرااااام عليج هذا وانا مطرب الفريق الاول 
ديمه : انعم واكرم اشوف من الكره صرت مطرب!!
مشعل : ههههههههههههههههه لايروح فكرج بعيد مو مطرب بس ادندن لهم 
ديمه : أي عبالي بعد هذا الناقص
مشعـل : اكلي بس اكلج لا يبرد .. 
ديمـه : ماحب البيتزا حاره ابيها تبرد شوي
مشعـل: افففف ياحب هالبنت للعناد .. في احد ياكل شي بارد ؟؟ 
ديمه : أي انااا
مشعـل : تقهرين تراج 
ديمه : ههههههههه احسن 
مشعـل ابتسم وقعد ياكل " هالبنت بتجننه تعاااااند وتقهر و تحرق الاعصاب وراسها يابس بس مع هذا يحبـهااااا "
ديمـه حطت فوفو على الطـاوله .. وفتحت جنطتها بتطلع له اكـل وبتأكله .. وانصدمت يوم شافت كاميرا الفيديوا موجوده بجنطتها .. استاااااااااانست .. وحطت اكل فووفو على صوب وفجت الكاميرا وعادتها من البدايه تبي تكحل عيونها بشوفه اهلها بتسمع اصواتهم ضحكاتهم سوالفهم اهم شي تشبع من شوفتهم .. حست ان الوقت بدون اهلها طويل وان الانسان بدون اهله ما يسوى ولا شي ولا ولا شي .. 
ديمه شغلت الكاميرا وبدا الشريط من بيتهم اللي بالكويت .. وكل واحد منهم يقول توقعات السفره .. وتصوراته عن باريس .. ديمه تطالعهم ودموعها تنزل غصبن عنهـا ماقدرت تمسكهم .. مشعـل كان يسمع اصوات اهلها من الفيديوا ومبتسم وخذا اكل فوفو وقعد يأكله .. 
ديمه تمسح دموعها : تتوقع اهم وين اللحين ؟
مشعـل : ليش ليش ياديمه تبجين قلت لج بتشوفينهم ان شاء الله 
ديمه : بس انا وين اروح اللحين ؟ ماعندي مكان اقعد وانام فيه اليوم 
مشعـل : انا من اليوم افكر بنفس النقطه .. وسألت كذا فندق قالوا استحاله تلقى بدون حجز مسبق االا اذا تبي برى العاصمه يمكن تلقى 
ديمه : خلاص مافي الا هالحل ودني برى العاصمه 
مشعـل منصدم : شنوووووو؟؟؟ شقاعد تقولين 
ديمه : اجل وين تبيني اناااااااااام ماتفهم قالولك مااااااااااافي حجز مافييييييي واهلي سافروا عشان خلص حجزهم الله يخليك ركز معاي يعني انا المفروض مكاني بروما اللحين .. مالي قعده بباريس بس من الحظظظظظظظظ الحلووو خلاني اقعد
مشعـل : شوفي نفكر بأي حل بس انج تباتين بفندق برى العاصمه انسي نوو وي افرضي كلم ابوج اقوله أي والله حجزتلها بفندق برى العاصمه .. بروحها .. شوفي ابوج قالي انكم سكنتوا برى العاصمه اول ما وصلتوا .. ويقول انه ماقدر يستحمل .. يعني تبين تردين لهذاك الفندق ؟؟ 
ديمه : لالالالا يمىى هذاك كله سكارى 
مشعـل : وتبيني اقطج بفندق كله سكارى لحااااااااااالج ؟؟ 
ديمه : لالا 
مشعـل : هذا المستحيل بعينه خلاص اجل شلّي هالفكره من راسج نهائياً 
ديمه بيأس : والحـل ؟
سكتوا شوي يفكرون
ديمه : مخي تقفل خلاص 
مشعـل تذكـر : اييييييي لقيتهااااااا وانا شلون طافتني !! 
ديمه : شنووووو؟
مشعـل: ناصر رفيجي متنوم بالمستشفى بيقعد يومين هناك ومعطيني مفتاح غرفته انا بنام بغرفته وانتِ اخذي غرفتي مؤقتا وباجر بتروحين لأهلج ...... ومنها بتكونين معاي بنفس الفندق تحت عيني.... واخيرا انتهت المشكله .. 
ديمه بتعجب : انام بغرفتك !!؟
مشعـل: هذا اخر حل وانسب حل 
ديمه : قصدك هذا اخر شي افكر فيه .. انسى دور على غيره 
مشعـل بترجي : والله دخت وانا افكر هذا والله احسن حلللللل ماراح تلقين احسن منه ومنها ابوج عارف الفندق .. وبيدق علينا وبيتطمن انج بأيدي امينه مو ضايعه 
ديمه : شلون بتطلع من غرفتك عشاني انت مو ملزوم فيني .. 
مشعـل: ترى كلمه مو ملزوم فيني تطلعني من طوري .. الا ملزوم ونص بعد لاتتوقعين بشوف بنت ومن اهلنا ضايعه بشوارع باريس مو لاقيه مكان تبات فيه وانا موجود!!
ديمه انصدمت .. مو عن الوصف اللي قاله مشعـل عن حالتها المأساويه لا انصدمت من كلمه اهلـنا !! 
ديمه : عيد شقلت ؟
مشعـل : انا شقلت ؟
ديمه : اهلنـا !
مشعـل: يعني ماتدرين اننا اهل ؟
ديمه نشف ريجها: شلون ؟
مشعـل : احنـا وعمانج جيران من سنين .. 
تلقت ديمه الصدمه الرابعه بهاليوم .. اول صدمه اهلها سافروا وخلوها .. ثاني صدمه ماعندها مكان تسكن فيه .. ثالث صدمه انها بتنام بغرفه مشعـل رابع صدمه مشعـل يعرف عمانها من سنين يعني بدون ادنى شك بحكم العمر والجيره ان له علاقه بمـبارك!!

----

شنو بيصير؟؟!!

تابعوا الجزء السادس

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي خيه والله امتعبينش معانا 

ياالله ننتظر التكمله

----------


## أختكم في الله

تسلمي خيتو على المتابعة لا تعب ولا شي مو انتوا خواتي


:: .. الجـــزء السـادس .. ::
ديمه بعد صمت دام لمده خمس دقايق .. بعد ما تأكدت ديمه ان اشارات المخ اوصلت .. 
ديمه : انت كنت جيران عماني ؟
مشعـل استغرب : أي شفيج مستغربه !!
ديمـه : انت انت ... ( وبلعت ريجها ) اتعرف عمي مبارك ؟
مشعـل نزل راسه للطاوله وكأنه تذكر شيئ مؤلم 
مشعـل تنهد : الله يرحمه برحمته 
ديمـه : يعني اتعرفه
مشعل : شلون ماعرفه وهو رفيجي من الابتدائي لين الثانويه وبعدين سكنوا بيت جديد .. بس ما انقطعت علاقتي فيه .. كنا نطلع مع بعض بس بعد ما تخرجت من الثانويه انشغلت بالنادي والمباريات .. وقلت طلعاتنا بس ماكان يقطعني بالتلفون كان واصل.... 
ديمـه مرّ طيف عمها قدامها .. واتحس انه هو قاعد معاهم .. وغصتها العبره وسكتت وطالعت اكلها .. وبعدت البيتزا والشبس عنها بمعنى انها اكتفت .. بعد ما يذوق الانسان مرّ فقدان شخص عزيز بحياته وين بيحس بطعم الدنيا ! ..
مشعل : خلصتي ؟
ديمه : أي الحمدلله 
مشعل : بس ماكليتي شي !!
ديمه : شبعت 
مشعل : يعني بطاطتين شبعتج ؟
ديمه : خلاص قلتلك شبعت مابي اكل 
مشعل : بس انتِ جوعانه 
اومأت ديمه وجهها بالاكتفاء وسكتت وقعدت تطالع فوفو .. وشافته مغمض عيونه من بعد ما اكل .. 
مشعـل : ديمه ودي من زمان اسألج سؤال .. ممكن ؟
ديمه : تفضل
مشعل بتردد : آممم شسالفت هالطير ؟
ديمه ابتسمت: اها تقصد فوفو 
مشعل : فوفو !!
ديمه : هههههههه أي فوفو 
مشعل : عاد ليش مسميته هالاسم قلت الاسامي !!
ديمه : كيفي طيري 
مشعل : انزين شسرّ تعلقج فيه لدرجه نسيتي اهلج عشانه؟ 
ديمه : لانه من انسان غالي علي .. وهذي ذكرى اللي بقت لي منه 
مشعل بتطفل: منو هالشخص !!؟؟
سكتت ديمه ونزلت عينها على الطاوله .. 
مشعل حس بغيره تشبّ بصدره .. "مو معقوله ديمه تحب لالا مو معقوله .. شلون تحب وانا تعلقت فيها !! .. مايصير.. "
مشعل بحزن : اسف شكلي تدخلت بخصوصياتج .. 
ديمه : لا والله بس سؤالك قلب علي المواجع .. 
مشعل بنظره يائسه: اتحبينه !!
كان سؤال غبي لان اللي بيشوف الحزن اللي بوجه ديمه بيعرف انها تحبه .. 
ديمه : لا مشعل لايروح بالك بعيد هذا عمي 
مشعل : عمج ؟
ديمه : مبارك 
مشعل : موفاهم ممكن توضحين اكثر .. 
ديمه : يعني لازم اقول آه خلاص مكتوب علي اني ما انسى !
مشعل : والله ان فضفضتي وقلتي كل اللي بقلبج بترتاحين .. اسألي مجرب 
ديمه : اوكي .. 
وسندت ظهرها على الكرسي .. 
مشعل حس براحه على الاقل كسب ثقه ديمه وخلاها تقول اللي خاشته بقلبها .. يمكن هذي فاتحه خير !!
ديمه : خلني اقولك كل شي من البدايه عشان تمشي معاي بالخط اوكي !
مشعـل : اوكي 
ديمه : الله يسلمك .. من كنت بالابتدائيه وانا مع رفيجتي الروح بالروح .. اسمها ساره .. الكل كان مستغرب بعلاقتنا .. وحاولوا

كذا مره البنات يفرقون بينا بس محد قدر لان علاقتنا قويه .. كنت اقولها عن أي شي يضايقني وعن هوشاتي مع خواني وعن كل شي بكل بساطه كانت اختي اللي ماولدتها لي امي .. وكانت تعتبرني اختها الروحيه .. والله كنا ثنائي عجيب لدرجه استمرينا لي المتوسطه وعلاقتنا زادت اكثر لاننا تربينا مع بعض مع ان احنا نقلنا بيت جديد بس اصريت على ابوي ماينقلني من مدرستي عشانها .. واستمرينا لين اولى ثانوي .. وبعدهـا .. (تنهدت ديمه بحزن ) ماتت 
مشعـل منصدم : ماتت ؟
ديمه : أي 
مشعـل : شلون !!
ديمه : كـانت الأورام منتشره بجسمها وتمكنت منها لانها ما اكتشفتها الا متأخر 
مشعل : لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله وشصار فيج ؟
ديمه : مو مهم شصار فيني المهم ان محد طلعني من حالتي اللي كنت فيها الا شخص واحد .. واعتقد انت تعرفه 
مشعل : عمج مبارك ؟
سكتت شوي بعدين واصلت سرد ذكرياتها
ديمه ابتسمت : أي نعم .. كانت علاقتي مع عمي عاديه جدا .. بس بعد ما تردت حالتي كليا .. هو وعدّ ابوي انه بيتكفل فيني لين يطلعني من حالتي .. كنت ما اطلع مكان وماكنت احب المدرسه .. حتى يوم داومت كنت اتهاوش مع أي بنت اشوفها مع رفيجتها .. لاني كنت احس بنقص شي كبير بحياتي شمعنى انا اللي ماتت رفيجتي اللي احبها واهم لا !! .. وطبعا عمي مبـارك كان هو الوحيد اللي مايأس مني .. وكان يطلعني كل مكان وكنت دايما ساكته وتجيني حالات اصرخ بوجهه اكسر سيارته ماكان يقولي شي كان يبستم ويقولي أي اصرخي تكلمي كسري المهم ما تخلين شي يبقى بقلبج ..كان قوي صبرّ وتحملني ..لين بفضل الله وبفضله طلعت من حالتي ورديت بشكل طبيعي ودخلت الجامعه بعدها تغيرالوضع تحسنت حالتي .. وتقوتّ علاقتي مع عمي بشكل خيالي صار اقرب انسان لي .. صار لي الصديق والاخو والعم وكل شي عوضني بشكل مضاعف عن حاجتي لساره .. بس للأسف بعد ماتعلقت فيه لمده اربع سنوات تركني هو الثاني وسافر لربه .. 
مشعـل كان يسمع قصتها المأساويه .. وعوره قلبه عليها حيل .. ماكان متصور ان قلب هالانسانه اللي قدامه يحمل كل هالحزن .. 
مشعـل : كملي 
ديمه : بعدها ضعت بدوامه ثانيه ماعرفت شلون بطلع عمري منها بس المشكله اللحين منو بيطلعني منها ؟؟ ابوي حاول وسفرني يبي يطلعني من الجو بس الحزن بالقلب لو رحت وين مارحت مايغير شي من الواقع .. وكاني قدامك اللحين !! هذا حالي .. بس مابغيت احبط ابوي فا وعدته اني اردّ هالكورس الجامعه واعلم نفسي ان كثر الصدمات المفروض تقوي الانسان ما تهّده !! 
مشعـل : ياااااه ديمه قصتج غريبه !! 
ديمه : هذي قصتي كلها ها ارتحت ؟
مشعـل: المهم انتِ اللحين ارتحتي بعد ماقلتي اللي بقلبج ؟
ديمه : الحمدلله على كل حال شي احسن من شي 
مشعـل : انتِ لالحين متأثره بموتت عمج !!
ديمه : ادري ان الموت حق بس ماتوقعته بيترك فراغ كبير بحياتي .. 
مشعل : بس المفروض يكون عندج امل .. اكيد بيجيج يوم تعاشرين النااس وتحبينهم وتطلعين من هالحاله 
ديمه : ودي بس اخاف اتعلق بشخص وافقده خلاص قلبي ماعاد يتحمل 
مشعـل : لالا ياديمه مو عشان تكرر هالشي عندج يعني خلاص كل اللي بتحبينهم بيموتون هذا قضاء وقدر واحنا مانعترض
ديمه : خلاص مشعل صك السالفه والله تعبت من كثر ما يعيدونها
مشعـل بترددّ : ديمه!
ديمه :هلا 
مشعل : مادري الصراحه ودي اسألج سؤال بس خايف !!
ديمه : لا تخاف مو تقول احنا اهل !
مشعـل: أي صح اممممم .. ليش كل ماتشوفيني كنتي تخافين وتتهربين؟؟!!
ديمه سكتت مرتبكه بعدين تكلمت
ديمه : الصراحه 
مشعل : أي
ديمه : انت تذكرني بعمي مبارك 
مشعل : انا ؟
ديمه : أي مو بالشبهه بس بالحركات والنظره وو ...
مشعل : وشنو 
ديمه بخجل : والابتسامه 
مشعل : ههههههههههههه 
ديمه : ليش تضحك
مشعل : ماكنت ادري ان ابتسامتي تسرق قلوب العذارى
ديمه : ههههههههههههه حيل شايف نفسك اقولك تذكرني بعمي بس
ابتسم بعناد لين طلعت قمازاته 
مشعل : انزين ليش اللحين ماتخافين مني ؟؟ 
ديمه : انت تبيني اخاف منك ؟
مشعل : لا بس انتِ تقولين ان السبب عشاني اشبه عمج واعتقد السبب لازال موجود
ديمه : أي بس الحين غيرررر ..
مشعل : يعني اللحين تغيرت ملامحي ؟
ديمه : ههههههه لالا يعني اللحين عرفتك عن قرب ماله داعي الخوف مو انت المسؤول عني 
مشعل : سبحانه اللي يغير ولا يتغير
ديمه : متى نطلع؟؟
مشعـل : اوكي شوي بس 
راح دفع الحساب ورجع مسك جنطتها وتوه بيمسك قفص فوفوالا ديمه تمسكه قبله وتمشي .. وهم طالعين ينطرون تاكسي .. بس شافهم واحد وقالهم ان مكان التاكسي بعيد شوي .. احسن لهم يروحون مشي .. يعني حوالي عشر دقايق .. لازم يعبرون شارعين كبار .. وهم يمشوون كان مشعل يمشي ورى ديمه .. وكان قدامهم مثل التقاطع .. وكانت الساعه حوالي 9.30 بالليل.. وكان الجوو هاااااادي وبارد وكان مشعل لابس جكيته لانه يدري ان الجو يمكن يبردّ .. بس ديمه مو لابسه الا قميص طويل ومايدفي .. وهم ماشين الا تصرخ ديمه صراخ عالي واللي خلى مشعل يسرع خطوته ويتجه لها .. وكانت من الخوف تركض قدام وتغّمض عيونها بعد ماوصل التقاطع شاف سبب هالخرعه كلها جلب متوسط البنيه مو كبير حيل .. بس اسود ببني ومعلق عليه مثل جرس .. بس اللي انتبه عليه ان ديمه بتقطع الشارع والسيارات مثل البرق تمشي .. ركض لها يناديها بس هي ماكانت تسمعه حالتها ماتساعد ..بس اللي همها انها تبعد من هالمكان وخايفه تبطل عيونها وتشوف اللي شافته .. بعد ما وصل لها 
مشعل : شفييييييج ديمه ؟
ديمه مغمضه : وييييييييييينه ؟؟ لالحين موجود؟
مشعل : منووووو
مشعل : الجللللللللللللب
مشعل : كل هالحوووووووسه على جلب 
ديمه : يمىىىىى
مشعل : انزين تعالي لحد يدعمج اركبي على الرصيف 
ديمه : مااااااابي وخررررررررر عني 
مشعل : ديمه امشي 
وخرت ديمه ايدينها من وجهها ونزلتهم لكتوفها ترجف ماتدري اهو من براد الجوو والا من الخرعه !! 
مشعل: مابينج وبين الرصيف شي اركبي مووقته العنااااااااااد 
ديمه : ودني الفنددددددق هذا اللي ناقصني ماعندي اهل و جلاب تلاحقني !!
مشعل تضايق من كلمتها 
مشعل : اسحبيها 
ديمه : شنو
مشعل : الكلمه 
ديمه : بس هذا الصج 
مشعل : وانا مو تارس عينج ؟
ديمه : انت ماقصرت بس انا ابي اهلي 
مشعل : انشاء الله بتشوفينهم
وصعدت له على الرصيف
وشافها حاطه ايدها على كتوفها وكأنها تهدي الرجفه اللي تحس فيها !!
مشعل : تبين جاكيتي ؟
ديمه : لا مو بردانه 
ديمه كانت ترجف من بقايا الخرعه اللي جاتها من الجلب .. ديمه شافت مشعل يطالع شي على الارض وراها وساكت بحذر هي شافت عيونه تتخطاها الى ماخلفها وكانت بتلف .. 
مشعل : ديمه لا تلفين وراج وتعالي عندي 
ديمه : لليش في شي ؟
ديمه من الخرعه تسمرت مكانها مو قادره تتقدم خطوه خايفه لانها موعارفه شنو اللي وراها .. مشعل تقرب منها بينهم تقريبا خطوتين
مشعل : غمضي عيونج
ديمه : شنو اللي وراي ؟
مشعل: ديمه واللي يعافيج لا تسـألين بس سوي اللي اقولج عليه 
ديمه غمضت وقلبها يدق .. حاسه ان في احد وراها بس منووو ؟؟ 
شوي الا تحس كائن حي لاصق فيها وفتحت عيونها الا الجلب نفسه قاعد يلحس بنطلونها من تحت ومستانس عليها و يمسح وجهه على بنطلونها .. انطلقت صرخه خوف استنكاريه قويه .. 
ديمه : اوووه لالالالالالا
يمينها الجلب يسارها مشعل ماحست بنفسها الا متعلقه بجاكيت مشعل بخوف 
هذا اللي كان هوخايف منه من بعد ما شاف الجلب جاي وراها حذرها ما تشوف وراها ولا تفتح عيونها بس هي خلاص شافته .. بس داخليا ارتاح لانه اللحين على الاقل يعتبر مصدر امان لها ..!!
ديمه متعلقه بطرف جاكيته : الله يخليك طلعنا من هني الله يخليك
مشعل : خلاص لاتخافين بس بنروح لمكان التكاسي
ديمه : بسرعه الله يخليك 
مشعل : ديمه لاتخافين وانا معاج 
ديمه : شلون خليت الجلب يجي يقرب مني هذا وانا معاك ؟؟؟؟
مشعل: انا مابي احسسج بوجوده ابيه يروح بحال سبيله لان اذا صرختي بيقرب منج ويتحرش فيج 
ديمه غمضت : آه راسي يعووورني خلاص ابي اروح الفندق تكفى
كسررررت خاااااااطره وداها لاقرب كرسي
مشعل : خلاص دقايق ويجي التاكسي استريحي على الكرسي
ديمه : لالالا بيجيني الجلب بعدين
مشعل : انا عندج والله مايحووووووشج
ديمه : لالا حاشني وخلص الله يخليك ودني الفندق
مشعل : اقعدي بس شوفي نفسج بتطيحين من هالرجفه 
ماقدر يستحمل منظرها وفصخ جاكيته ولبسها 
ديمه : من قال ابي جاكيت ؟
مشعل : انا قلت 
ديمه : لا عفيه مشعل البسه انت لابس نص كم
مشعل : يابنت الحلال انا طول اليوم متدفي انتِ اللي ترجفين!!
ديمه ماحست بشي يوم لبست الجاكيت كثر ماحست بالحنان اللي يشع من عيونه وهو يعطيها الجاكيت.. "مشعل اليوم صار لي الأم والابو الله يستر باجر لا يعلقني فيه!!"
وبعد حوالي 10 دقايق وقف لهم تاكسي وخذاهم للفندق ..وبالسياره ديمه ركبت ورى التاكسي وساندت راسها على الدريشه .. وغمضت عيونها .. بكل بساطه نامت .. مع ان الطريق كله ربع ساعه .. ما طولوا.. وبعد ماوصلوا .. 
مشعل نزل ماسك القفص والجنطه .. ودفع حساب التاكسي وتوه بيروح صوب الباب الا ماشاف ديمه وراه والتفت .. الا التاكسي يأشرله عليها وسوى حركه بإيدينه تدل على انها نايمه 
مشعل " ياربي ادري انها تعبانه بس ماتنام بالسياره اللحين شلون بقومها وبخرب عليها نومتها !!"
مشعل فج الباب الثاني ويناديها بصوت واطي بس البنت اللحين نايمه تتحلم مو فاضيتلهم .. وينادي بس الظاهر مايفيد معاها الصوت .. وعصبّ راعي التاكسي وبقلبه يقول قومها كفخها سووو أي شي تأخرت!! استشف مشعل كل هالمعاني بوجهه شوي الا سمعوا صوت هرنّ قويي وتفزّ ديمه من مكانها بخرعه 
ديمه : يمىىى
مشعل: سمي مو زين الخرعه
مشعل عصبببببب من راعي التاكسي على الحركه اللي سواها ماله داعي تقوم وهي مخترعه !! وهذاك يضحك بوجهه علامه انتصار .. 
نزلوا مشعل وديمه من السياره .. ديمه حدها دايخه .. وبعد ماوصلوا الغرفه .. دق مشعل على ناصر واستئذنه انه يبات بغرفته اليوم طبعا سأل ناصر ليش من باب الفضول بس وعده مشعل انه يقوله السالفه بوقت ثاني .. ديمه بعد ما وقفت قدام غرفه مشعل استوعبت كل شي صارلها اليوم 
ديمه : لحظه لحظه ماكلمت ابووووووي ؟؟
مشعل : ادري جاي اوصلج الغرفه وبنزل اكلمه 
ديمه : بنزل معاااااك بكلمه
مشعل : ديمه انتِ اللحين نايمه ترى كملي نومتج وانا بطمنج عليه واطمنه عليج
ديمه : انزين لا تتأخر
مشعل اابتسم : ان شاء الله يامودمازيل 
وفج لها الغرفه وكان نظامها عكس نظام غرفتهم الأوليه.. يعني السرير كان يمين صار يسار الغرفه وكل شي عكس .. بس هي انحرجت يوم شافت ملابسه مقططه بكل مكان وكوره طايحه على القنفه وفوط على طاوله المطبخ والغرفه كانت بروحها حاله مستعصيه .. لان سيرفس مايجونها الا الصبح واهو خلال هاليوم كله عفس لهم الغرفه فوق تحت مايعرف يردّ شي مكانه الطبيعي .. ديمه القت نظره سريعه على الغرفه 
مشعل باحراج : امممممم ادري الغرفه وصخه بس انتِ ماعليج نامي وباجر هم بينظفونها 
وقعد يلقط الاشياء الطايحه ويخشها بالكبت .. من الفشله .. " يا الله الحين بتقول عني فوضوي!!"
وقبل لا يطلع 
مشعل :ها ديمه تبين شي ؟
ديمه : ابيك تطمني على ابوي 
مشعل : اوكي اذا تبين أي شي رقم غرفه ناصر 521 دقي علي بأي وقت واذا رنّ التلفون ردي عليه لان محد يعرف الغرفه غيري 
ديمه : خلاص اوكي 
---------

اهل ديمة متى بيكتشفون غيابها؟؟!!

تابعوا

تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

تابع:


بهالوقت برومـا ام محمد ومحمد وميشوو .. كانوا واصلين من ثلاث ساعات .. والمترجمه راحت منهم وهي معصبه لانها نطرت بومحمد 10 ماوصل وطلعت ولاقالت لهم شي .. وام محمد كان خايفه تحاتيهم .. وبعد ما رنّ جرس الغرفه ؟ ميشووو ركضت فجّت الـباب .. 
ميشوو : ماما باباااااااا جااااء
واتعلق ميشوو برقبه ابوها .. 
وام محمد ارتاحت اول ما شافتهم 
ام محمد : ما بغيتوا تجووون قعدت احاتيكم
بومحمد : ليش شصاير؟
ام محمد : مادري عنها المترجمه معصبه كانت تبيك 
بومحمد :جان صبرت شوي 
ام محمد : اقولك قامت ترطن فرنسي ماعرفت لها وطلعت بدون لا تكلمنا ..
بومحمد : بشوفها بعدين .. الا ماقلتوا لي شلون روما ؟
ام محمد : والله روعه 
بومحمد : وين ديمه بشوفها مستانسه ؟
ام محمد تلتفت : جايه معاك اسألها
بومحمد : معاي؟؟
ام محمد : ديمه مو معاك ؟
بومحمد : انا مركبكم السياره كلكم مع بعض شلون تقولين ديمه معاي؟
ام محمد : لالالالالالا منصور مو وقت الضحك انت من صجك اتكلم ؟
بومحمد وقف بعصبيه : وين البنت ؟؟؟؟؟
ام محمد: خرعتني قالت لي نست طيرها بالغرفه وقالت خلاص برجع مع ابوي نطرتها لين وصلت الغرفه وتأكدت انها وصلت قلتلها قولي لابوج انج بتردين معاه .. قالت لي ان شاء الله وبس !
بومحمد : يعني ديمه اللحين بباريس ؟؟؟؟
انوار : ياربي شلون صار جذي !!
ام محمد بدت تبجي : يااااااويلي على بنتي 
بومحمد وقف بتوتر : انا مركبكم السياره ومحركين قدامي ليش ترجعوووووون !!!!!
ام محمد : خل منك الكلام اللحين روح شوف بنتي ضايعه بباريس
محمد: دقوا على الفندق يمكن هي هناك
بومحمد : خلص حجزنا بالفندق يعني تلقاها طلعت 
انوار: مالت عليها جان قالت لي اقعد معاها 
بومحمد طالع انوار بنظره "مو وقت ضحك ! "
ميشوو : ديووووم ضاعت هيييييييييييييه
وقعدت تنط على القنفات باستعباط بومحمد فوّل خلاص اعصابه مشدوده ونزل تحت اللوبي والا يلحقه محمد 
محمد : يبى لك مكالمه من فندقنا اللي بباريس
ويركض بومحمد تحت على الرسبشن ويكلم على وعسى تكون ديمه .. 
------
مشعل كان نازل الرسبشن ولقى المغربي .. وقاله يتصل على الفندق فرعهم بروما ويطلب بومحمد .. وبعد خمس دقايق المغربي نادى مشعل وقالها بومحمد على الخط
مشعل : هلالالا والله بومحمد ها بشر شلون روما ؟
بومحمد : أي روما الله يهداك ديمه عندكم بالفندق ؟
مشعل : تطمن ديمه معاي 
بومحمد : اشوووووى الحمدلله الله يطمنك بالخير .. توني واصل قبل ربع ساعه وانصدمت يوم مالقيت ديمه معاهم !! هي ليش ماقالت لي انها بتردّ معاي ؟
وقعد مشعل يفهمه تفاصيل الموقف لين خفف من توتر بومحمد وخوفه على بنته 
بومحمد : انزين يا مشعل الفندق كله فلّ وين بتنام البنت !! 
مشعل : لالا ياعمي ماعليك دبرنالها غرفه كلها يوم واحد
بومحمد : زين والله لا وصيك عليها باجر بكون عندها ان شاء الله العصر او المغرب
مشعل : لاتحاتيها ياعمي ماراح اخليها اصلا انا عندي اجازه 
بومحمد : تسلم والله هذا العشم فيك .. هي وينها اللحين ؟
مشعل : هي فوق بالغرفه نايمه 
بومحمد : خلاص ياولدي انا بروح ارتاح اللحين لا وصيك عليها 
مشعل : ابشر لاتوصي حريص
بومحمد يعدّ مشعل مثل مبارك اخوه لانهم صج متربين مع بعض يعني لو مشعل مو موجود بباريس اللحين جان الله واعلم ديمه وين كانت !! 
مشعل ماحب يقول لأبو محمد انه عطى ديمه غرفته وهو خذا غرفه رفيجه بس عطاه من الاخر انهم لقوا غرفه وخلاص .. لانه يدري انه احسن حل مطروح ومافي غيره
صعد غرفته الحاليه (غرفه ناصر) وطبعا شاف الغرفه كلها مرتبه لان ناصر موموجود مانام فيها.. ويوم بغى ينام استوعب ان بجامته بغرفته و راح غرفته وطق الباب وكان مفتشل بس رن رنه وحده بالجرس الا ينفتح الباب
ديمه : هلا مشعل شفيك 
مشعل : ابي اخذ اغراضي 
ديمه : ليش وين بتروح ؟
مشعل : ماراح اروح مكان بس بنام باخذ بجامه
ديمه : اهاا اوكي 
دخل مشعل شاف الغرفه تلمع ونظييييييييفه ومرتبه وكل شي بمكان وكأنه اول مره يدخل الغرفه .. والتلفزيون ردّ مكانه القديم .. وكانت اللمبات مطفيه بس3 ابجورات كبار مفتوحه منوره المكان كله .. 
مشعل : اوف اوف هذي غرفتي ؟
ديمه : هههههههههه ليش اول مره تدشها ؟
مشعل : لا بس صايره تهبل وذربه قبل ما اشتهي اقعد فيها دقيقه كله باللوبي 
ديمه : ههههههههههه
مشعل : اييييي صج كلمت ابوج
ديمه : احلللللللللف 
مشعل : والله العظيم ويقول توه واصل وطمنته انج بخير ومعاي وقال باجر العصر او المغرب بيجي
ديمه : زييييييييين الحمدلله 
بعد ماشاف الفرحه على وجهها " معقوله ماراح اشوفها خلاص يااااه يااني بشتاق لها!! "
راح فج الكبت وخذاله بجامه بنطلون وبلوزه وسيعه بيضاء مقلمه بأزرق وقبل لا يطلع 
مشعل : لاتفجين الباب لأي احد اول شي اسألي شوفي من على الباب
ديمه : افا عليك لاتوصي
مشعل ابتسم وساند راسه على الباب : ها ديمه تبين شي ؟
ديمه نزلت راسها : لا ابد مادري شلون اشكرك تعبتك معاي ....... 
ماكملت
مشعل قاطعها : لاتعتقدين كل اللي سويته عشان الواجب اوانج ثقل علي.. لا والله كل اللي سويته انا حاب اسويه وكنت حاب اجرب شعور الانسان بالمسؤوليه 
ديمه : ها وشلون الشعور معاك !
مشعـل: والله احلىىىى شعور 
ديمه بوزت : حقل تجارب صرتّ!
مشعل : هههههههه لاحشاج .. يلا تصبحين على خير 
ديمه : وانت من اهله يبى : ) 
كان مشعل رايح بس سمع كلمه يبى .. والابتسامه مازالت على وجهه .. من يشوف هالديمه الابتسامه ماتفارق وجهه .. صج انه يدري ان ابتسامته تعور قللب ديمه لانها متعلقه بذكريات مؤلمه لها .. بس مايقدر يقاوم نفسه .. هي ما قالت كلمه " يبى " الا كنوع من المغايضه نوعا ما .. لانه يقول انها حببته بشعور المسؤوليه .. وهي ماتبيه هو بالذات ينظر لها بنظره مسؤوليه .. وانها مهمه وبتخلص .. ! 
وطلع من الغرفه
استغرب مشعل من هالبنت شلون غيرتله حياته مثل ماغيرتله غرفته عفستها فوق تحت بس للأحسن !!
ديمه حطت فوفو على طاوله الطعام وطلعت من جنطتها بجامتها ولبستهاوحطت راسها ونامت .. اول شي طردت كل افكارها عن اهلها لانها تعبت من التفكير واكيد التفكير فيهم بيطير النوم منها .. وشافت ان النوم اللي كانت محتاجته تخلى عنها بهاللحظات .. وسرقها تفكيرها لمشعل .. وتذكرت موقفها معاه بالمسشتفى وبالمطعم وبالشارع مع الجلب والجاكيت ومع التاكسي كان باين اهتمامه الواضح لها بس هي تبي تبعد تفكيرها عنه لان ان فكرت فيه اكثر بتدخل نفسها بأوهاام وظنـون هي بغنى عنهـا حاليا ..
يمكن يهتم فيها من باب الواجب او بحكم الجيره او اواواو .. كل اللي تعرفه هي انها ارتاحت له وبدت تحس بالأمان بقربه ماتبيه يبعد عنها .. النوم ادركها بهالوقت وطفت الابجورات وشحنت الكاميرا ونامت .. 
بهالوقت مشعل قاعد على البلكونه .. مومصدق اللي صار معاه معقوله ديمه اللي يفكر فيها من اول ما شافها واللي كانت محتله تفكيره طول المده اللي طافت .. تكون هي نفسها حاليا تحت مسؤوليته !! اعتبرها احلى واجمل صدفه صارت له بحياته ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

تابع

خلال هاليوم اللي قعدت فيه بباريس .. قدر يعرف طبيعتها و عرف سرّ النظره الحزينه اللي كانت تشوفه فيها .. عرفّ قصتها عرف انه كان مصدر رعب وخوف لها .. بس حمد ربه مليون مره انّ اللي صارلها اليوم قربها منه اكثر وحسسها بالامان ابتسم برضى وهو يطالع الجوو صج بارد بس كان خيالي .. الشجر يتحرك يمين ويسار و الحديقه اللي تحتهم ظلمـاء وبعد ما جاه النوم طلّ على بلكونتها لقى لمبات الغرفه مطفيه .. ورجع داخل وطفى اللمبات ونام .. حاس انه بحلم وردي بس ماوده يقوم منه وينصدم بالواقع !!

على الساعه عشر الصبح قام مشعل من النوم خاف ان ديمه قامت والا شي ويروح يتسبح ويصلي حس بنشاط هاليوم بيكون اخر يوم له مع ديمه يبي يعيش اليوم كله من اوله لي اخره .. وده يكون هاليوم اطول يووم بس المهم تكون ديمه عنده وتحت نظره .. بعد ما لبس ملابسه .. اول شي دق عليها تلفون ..عشان يقومها ااذا ما كانت قاعده بس ماردتّ عليه .. وطلع من غرفته وراح يطق جرس غرفتها مره مرتين ثلاث مافي صوت .. وطق الباب بعد بس الغرفه الظاهرمافيها احد .. ونزل تحت اللوبي يمكن تنطره ! وراح سأل المغربي قاله مانزلت .. ويصعد مره ثانيه فوق ويطق الجرس لين زهق محد يرد عليه .. وراح غرفته وازعجها بالتلفونات .. لاحياه لمن تنادي .. 
ديمه بغرفتها كانت نايمه ومن النوع لي نمت لحد يقومني كانت انوار قبل اتعاني منها .. ديمه كانت تقلب بالسرير في صوت يزعجها ماتدري شنو وتفتح طرف عين وشافت التلفون منبح صوته وهو يرنّ .. مدت ايدها بكسل وردت عليه 
ديمه : نعم
مشعل بخوف : دييييييمه شفيج ماتردين؟؟
ديمه : منو انت؟
مشعل : انتِ نايمه ؟
ديمه : تعبانه.........راسي يعورني .......... خلوني انام
وانقطع الخط ..
ديمه من النوع الصداع يجيها على اثر رجعي يعني اذا نامت وحست بصداع تدري ان محد بيفكها منه باجر .. ماكانت تدري منو اللي يتكلم مادرت بعمرها الا وصاكه التلفون مالها خلق تفكر منو هذا وهي وين حطت راسها مره ثانيه بس الامر ماانتهى عند مشعل.. كان حاس ان فيها شي والا هالنوم مو نوم انسانه طبيعيه .. وطلع من غرفته وطق الجرس مره مرتين .. ماكو فايده .. ديمه بعد ما صكت التلفون حطت راسها بس مانامت مثل قبل خلاص بدا يطير منها النوم وكثر الدّق عور راسها زياده ودخلت الحمام وهي مو مستوعبه هي وين اصلا وشصار امس ؟؟ شافت ادوات الحلاقه على المغسله وانصدمت !! لين تذكرت كل شييييي كانت شبه نايمه .. وبعد ما غسلت وجهها بالماي عبالها هذا كله حلم "معقوله يصير صج وانا لالحين بغرفته !!" انحرجت يوم شافت ادوات الحلاقه مبعثره على المغسله حست ان مكانها غلط بغرفته اصلا .. بس هذا اقرب حل للوضع اللي هي فيه .. طلعت وصلت وغيرت ملابسها ورتبت الغرفه بعدها وخذت الكاميرا .. وسمعت صوت فوفو قايم ويوصوص.. وطلعت اكله من جنطتها وعطته .. مازال الصداع موجود بس هي مسيطره شوي عليه وطلعت برى وطقت على غرفت مشعل الباب .. مع ان الباب مفتوح 
مشعل : ديمه !
ديمه : صباح الخيرر 
مشعل : خرعتيني عليج شفيج تعبانه ؟؟
ديمه حطت ايدها على راسها : لالا بس شويه صداع
مشعل : اكيد ؟؟
ديمه : ايي لاتحاتي 
مشعل : وليش ماتردين على التلفون وعلى الباب ؟؟
ديمه : كنت نايمه ماحسيت بشي
مشعل : كليتي شي ؟
ديمه : لالا 
مشعل: زين عشان نتريق كلنا 
ديمه : هاك كرت الغرفه 
مشعل : ليش خليه معاج وانتِ ليش ماخذه فوفو والجنطه خليهم (وبنبره واطيه ) متى ماجاء ابوج اخذيهم 
ديمه : الجنطه اوكي اخليها بس فوفو انسى 
مشعل : ههههههههه خلاص خلي الجنطه وخلي كرت الباب معاج
وطلعوا من الفندق .. مو ناوين يروحون بعيد فا قعدوا يمشون لين يوصلون الشانزليزي .. 
ديمه : لحظه لحظه خلنا ندش هالكوفي
مشعل دخل معاها وكانت تدور بعيونها احد .. بس الظاهر مالقته 
مشعل : شتدورين ؟
ديمه : العم صادق
مشعل : منو هذا !!
قالت له ديمه عنه 
مشعل : قالج اسبوع يعني لالحين ماردّ 
ديمه : كنت بسلم عليه قبل لا اسافر
مشعل سكت لانه ماوده يتذكر انها بتسافر وطلعوا من الكوفي وقعدوا يتمشون لين حصلوا كوفي حلوو وقعدوا فيه يتريقون.. 
مشعل : ديمه لا تنسين ذكريني قبل لا نطلع اشتري لي كرت لتلفوني 
ديمه : اوكي مشعل ترى ابي اتسوق بستغل اخر يوم
مشعل : وين هني 
ديمه : أي 
مشعل : اوكي نخلص واروح معاج
كان الصداع يجيها ويروح وكانت ضاغطه على عمرها ولابينت ماتبي تخرع مشعل عليها بروحه مبتلش فيها 
وبعد ما خلصوا راحوا يتمشون بالسوق وطبعا معظم الماركات العالميه بشارع الشانزليزي وهذا اللي يحمس للتشري .. وكانت الفيزا معاها وناويه تخلصها اليوم 
وهم كانوا يمشون وقفت ديمه وكانت مغمضه عيونها 
مشعل : ليش وقفتي ؟
ديمه سكتت 
مشعل لفت صوبها وشاف وجهها ناشف 
مشعل : ديمه شفيج ؟
ديمه : لا بس كنت ادور كرت لتلفونك عشان ما انسى مو هذي شركه اس اف ار ؟
مشعل : أي كاهي بس انتِ مو طبيعيه 
ديمه : لالا انا زينه 
مشاها لين وصل الكراسي اللي بالنص 
مشعل : اقعدي 
ديمه : ليش ؟
مشعل : انتِ تعبانه وجهج منصفق لاتقصين علي 
ديمه : مافيني شي خلني اكمل
مشعل : مافي تسوق بجيب لج عصير برتقال فرش وبتشربينه كامل 
ديمه : ليش تعاملني جني جاهل ؟
ديمه : شسوي فيج ماتسمعين الكلام ليش ماتقولينلي انج تعبانه ؟
ديمه : بس صداع وبيروح انا متعوده 
مشعل : شفتي صداع وقبل شوي اقولج شفيج مافيني شي 
ديمه : أي مايستاهل 
مشعل : خلج مكانج 
راح مثل كوشك يبيع عصائر وهالشغلات .. جابلها عصير برتقال 
مشعل : اشربيه كله 
ديمه : ههههههههههه ان اشاء الله يبى 
رغم انه معصب منها بس كلمه "يبى" خلته يبتسم غصب وبعد ماخلصت كان صوب كوشك العصير محل الهدايا اللي شرت منه ديمه هذاك اليوم .. ودخلت له مع مشعل 
مشعل : وااااو والله شغلات عجيبه 
ديمه : ايييي كلها تذكار تصلح هدايا 
ديمه قعدت تحوس كل شي احلى من الثاني .. بس مشعل طقت براسه فكره وطبعا مافي شي يرده نفذها .. شرى بلوزه عليها اسم باريس وبرج ايفل وتحتها مساحه بيضاء وخذا قلم اسود ماينمسح وكتب عليه جم كلمه غلفها 
ودخلها بواحد من جياس ديمه .. 
مشعل : انا ويني عن هالمحل من زمان؟
ديمه : انا اول ما اكتشفته تنقعت فيه والله يحيرك ماتدري شتاخذ 
مشعل : نقيلي شي بناتي حلو على ذوقج 
ديمه : لمنو ؟؟
مشعل : حق بنت عمرها 19 تقريبا بس ذوقها صعب 
ديمه انقلب لونها : خطيبتك ؟
مشعل : أي
ديمه صخت وهدت اللي بيدها 
مشعل : يلا ماتبين تشترين شي ؟
ديمه : مابي شي خلنا نطلع 
مشعل يراقب تصرافتها .. والضحكه ماسكها .. يبي يشوف ردت فعلها 
ابتسم وطالعها بنظره اهي ماعرفت معناها !!
مشعل : انتِ ماتبين تشترين كيفج انا بشتري لاختي 
ديمه منزله راسها و قاعده عالكرسي ومشعل قبالها اول ماقال " اختي " رفعت راسها وطالعته بعيونها ولالحين البسمه بوجهه .. 
ديمه : اختك ! والا خطيبتك ؟
مشعل :هههههههههه انا وجه خطيبه !! لالا اختي وذوقها صعب بعد
ديمه : اهااااااا
مشعل : ها ماتبين تشترين لها ؟ 
ديمه ابتسمت: اشتري لها افا عليك 
مشعل هني موعارف شيسوي من الفرحه .. خلاص عرف اهو شنو بقلبها .. ولو انها مو بطريقه مباشره .. حس انها متضايقه يوم قالها خطيبتي حتى هدت اللي بيدها .. بس اللحين ردت وشرت لاخته وشرت اغراضها اللي خلتهم .. وبعد ماطلعوا 
ديمه : ماقلتي شسمها ؟؟ 
مشعل : خطيبتي ؟
ديمه تطقه بالجيس وتقلد صوته باستهزاء : خطيبتي 
مات من الضحك 
مشعل : ليش منقهره ؟
ديمه : اكلمك جد ترد علي بمصخره 
مشعل : هههههههههههه لا اختي واسمها دلال
ديمه : حلووو اسمها 
مشعل : يعني عادي 
ديمه : ههههههههه قولها تبادل وازيدها
مشعل : من صجج ؟ اسمج يهبل وغريب
ديمه : مادري مو داش مزاجي
مشعل " آآآآه لوتدرين ان هالاسم شيسوي فيني !!"
كملوا طريقهم بالتسوق الا يشوف مشعل ربعه عمرالمصري وسمير اللبناني وهالطقه .. شافهم قاعدين على الكوفي .. 
مشعل : ديمه انتِ بتطولين بهالمحل ؟
ديمه : يعني قول ربع ساعه 
مشعل : انا بقعد مع ربعي يعني على ما تخلصين 
ديمه : اييي عادي اخذ راحتك اصلا تلقاني بهالمحلات .. ماراح ابعد 
مشعل : شوفي ربع ساعه وتكونين هني عند هالمظله اوكي ؟؟ 
ديمه : اوكييييييي 
راحت ديمه تتسوق .. وراح مشعل لربعه وهو قلبه معاها .. خايف عليها يمكن تشوف جلب اسود والا شي .. وهي خوافه .. يمكن تضيع ويمكن ويمكن ....الخ بس خلاص هو عطاها وقت محدد بتكون موجوده .. قعد مع ربعه سوالف وضحك وعن المدرب والمباريات واللي يقوله ياحظك اجازه .. وخذتهم السوالف .. 
اما ديمه زهقت من التسوق .. حست انها قامت تشتري اشياء مالها داعي .. شوي الا شافت قبالها كوفي نت .. هني شهقت من الفرحه .. وتدخله وكان مكشوف على الشارع .. وشافت ان اقل مده عندهم نص ساعه .. وحجزت وقعدت على كمبيوتر .. وفجت المسنجر مالقت احد.. مشكله ان كيبوردهم فرنسي .. والحروف الانجليزيه متغيره اماكنها .. وفجت المنتدى والهوتميل .. وساعه يا الله تتهجى الحروف .. وعلى ما جيكت على المنتدى شافت رسايل فلّ طنشتهم وفجت قسم الرياضه والشباب .. الا تشوف موضوع مثبت عن دوري اوربا .. هي ابتسمت .. وشاركت فيه بحماس .. طبعا هي ماكانت تحب شي اسمه كوره .. بس يمكن هالسفره غيرت هالطبع !! .. وقعدت تشوف رسايل القروبات .. شوي الا تدخل وحده بالمسنجر .. اخر وحده توقعتها ديمه انها اتدش .. طبعا الكتابه كانت كلها بالانجليزي المعرب 
" انوااااااااار !!! " 
ديمه: انتوا وينكممم ؟؟؟؟
انوار : سويتيها وقعدتي جان قلتيلي اقعد معاج ؟
ديمه : ماااااااااااااالت بس وين ابوي متى بيجي ؟
انوار : اسكتي سالفتنا سالفه يمكن ماراح يجيج بعد
ديمه : لييييييييييييش ؟؟؟
انوار: المترجمه الخايسه متهاوشه معاه .. وطلعت اليوم الصبح وطنشتنا .. وابوي معصب يلقاها منج والا من هالخبله 
ديمه : يعني شلون اللحين ؟؟ 
انوار: اسكتي تراني شابكه من الفندق طلبت منهم لوب توب .. والله من القهر محد طلع 
ديمه : واناااااااااا 
انوار : انتِ جبي تراج مستانسه بالشانزليزي مع الاخ مشعل 
ديمه : انوار ابي ابوووووووي حرام عليج ماتحسين فيني ورب الكعبه قمه الاحراج تخيلي امس رايحين نزور رفيجه بالمستشفى !! وغصبن عني اروح معاه لاني ماقدر اقعد بروحي 
انوار : يالله منها تشوفين مستشفياتهم 
ديمه : قولي الصج ابوي متى بيجينا ؟
انوار : مادري هو من اليوم يدق على تلفون مشعل بس مايستقبل تلفونه 
ديمه : ايييييييييي بيشتري كرت اللحين شكلي تأخرت انا بروح 
انوار : يلا سي يو 
ديمه صكت المسنجر وتوها بتفتح رسايل المنتدى بتجيك على الماشي الا ينصك الاكسبلورر قدامها وكل شي اختفى خلاص خلص الوقت .. استوعبت ان نص ساعه خلصت + ربع ساعه تسوّق وهي مادرت عن عمرها .. 
تذكرت مشعل اللي وعدته بعد ربع ساعه بتكون عند المظله .. وراحت ركض للمظله بس مالقته !! 
نطرت خمس دقايق بس ماله اثر .. وراحت الفندق الا شافته باللوبي واقف ووجهه احمر .. 
ديمه : آآآسفه 
مشعل : ساعه كامله يالظالمه !!
ديمه : والله مادريت عن الوقت 
مشعل : وين كنتي ؟
ديمه : بكوفي نت 
مشعل : ما شاء الله وانا متنقع عند المظله !!
ديمه : والله ماحسيت بالوقت 
مشعل : المهم جهزي اغراضج بنمشي العصر
ديمه : وين ؟
مشعل : ماتبين اتردين لأهلج ؟ 
ديمه : انت اللي بتوصلني ؟
مشعل : أي نعم
-------

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي خيه 

ياالله كمليها

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجزء السـابع ::
ديمه : شفيه ابوي ليش ماراح يجي ؟
مشعل : مافيه الا العافيه بس متمشكل مع المترجمه ومايقدر يخلي اهلج لحالهم
ديمه : والحل ؟
مشعل : اقولج انا بوديج شفيج !
ديمه : بس انت موملزوم اتوصلني انت سويت اللي عليك واكثر يعني ابوي مايقدر يخلي اهلي بس يخليني عادي صح ؟؟؟؟
مشعل : لا مو صح لوتشوفينه شلون متضايق وشلون خايف عليج ماكان قلتي هالكلام 
ديمه : لوخايف علي صج جان جاني وخلاهم على الاقل هم مستقرين موانا
مشعل : وشالفرق بيني وبين ابوج ؟ 
ديمه : هو المسؤول عني
مشعل : وانا ؟
ديمه : انت سويت اللي عليك واكثر 
مشعل : يعني ماتبيني اوصلج ؟
ديمه : انت وراك نادي ولعب ودوري مو مشكلتك دام اهلي مو مهتمين فيني 
مشعل : بس انا المسؤول عنج اللحين والمفروض تسمعين كلامي صح؟
ديمه : ليش ماتفهمني يااخي ؟
مشعل : اللي فاهمه انج عادتني غريب ومو من حقي اكون مسؤول عنج واوصلج لأهلج واذا انتِ حاطه ببالج انج ثقل علي او معطلتني ..فحبيت اقولج انج غلطانه .. انا عندي اجازه هاليومين ورفيجي بالمستشفى وماعندي احد .. 
ديمه : يعني افرض انك مو موجود بيخليني ابوي لحالي هني ؟
مشعل : هذا لو انا مو موجود بس انا كاني قدامج بعرضي وطولي مو مالي عينج ؟
ديمه قعدت تطالعه طول بعرض 
ديمه : ماشاء الله عليك اذا على العرض والطول تراك مومقصر من العمالقه 
مشعل : لاوالله اي صكيني بعين بعد 
ديمه : ههههههههه ماشاء الله
مشعل : انزين يا ام راس يابس شفيج واقفه ببلعومي ماتروحين فوق تودين جياسج
ديمه : بس احنا ماخلصنا من سالفه هالسفره 
مشعل : لا والله هي بعد فيها نقاش؟
ديمه : ماتوقعت اني رخيصه عند اهلي 
مشعل : رخيصه لانج معاي ؟؟؟
ديمه : ها لا مو عن بس المفروض مايخلوني جذي 
مشعل قاطعها : لا! اوكي مشكوره يجي منج اكثـر
راح مشعل فوق غرفته معصب وخلاها باللوبي تحت 
قعدت ديمه على الكرسي وحطت الجياس على الارض باحباط
" ياربي مو وقته يعصب علي انا ماكنت اقصد اللي افهمه هو .. اففففف هذي حـاله اللحين !! جيت بكحلها عميتها "
صعدت غرفتهـا المؤقته وحطت جياسها داخل الكبت .. والدنيا خلاص صكت بوجهها هي ماعندها اللحين الا مشعـل وهو عصب وراح غرفته .. وتندمت على كل كلمه قالتهـا ولو اهو ما يستـاهل جـزاه مهتم فيـها وبيوصلهـا لأهـلها ..!
قعدت حـوالي نص ساعه بالغرفه لين خلاص حست انها بتختنق .. لازم تروح اتكلمه لانها لو قعدت اكثر بتستخف من هالافكـار اللي تحسسها بالذنب .. انزين اذا مشعل طنشها الحين منو بيوديها لأهلها !!
رفعت السمـاعه ودقت على غرفته 521 ويرنّ يرّن محد يرد .. خـافت 
" لالامو معقوله طلع وخلاني .. لا ما يسويها .. شلون يخليني بروحي ويدري اني اخاف حتى من ظلالي .. ؟ معقوله بيعاقبني؟ ياربي ماطلع يارب انـا استـاهل ليش خليته يعصب !! "
خلت فوفو بالغرفه ونزلت عند الرسبشن تسألهم عنه وقالولها ماطـلع .. ارتاحت نوعـا ما بس قعدت تحاتي ليش مايرد على التليفون ؟؟ يمكن نايم ! صعدت فوق وكانت بتدش غرفتها بس شافت غرفته وردلها شعورها بالذنب و ماحست بنفسها الا وهي تطق الباب .. طقت مره مرتين ثلاث مايرد ! بس كـان قصدها تتطمن عليه لا اقل ولا اكثر .. وبعد ما يأست توها بتروح غرفتها الا فتح مشعـل بابه .. 
استانست ديمه وراحت بتكلمه الا يفتح بابه على الاخر ويدخل داخل !! 
" امممممم لالحين معصب .. الله يستـر انا ماعندي أي خلفيه للتفاهم مع الرجال !! شلون بتفاهم معاه واخليه يرضى ؟"
دخل مشعـل داخل الغرفه بعد ما بطلّ الباب وخلاه مفتوح وقعد على القنفه ومسك الريموت متجـاهلها على الاخـر ومع هذا ماقدر يخفي علامات الغضب على وجهه .. لان اللي بيقرب بالمكـان اللي هو فيـه بيحس بحراره عجيبه صـادره منه هو او بالاحرى من قفصه الصدري !
ظلت ديمه عند الباب ... وخليط من مشاعر الندم والاسف باينه على وجهها .. وهو كل اللي سواه عطـاها نظره فوق تحت بعتب.. ورد يشوف التلفزيون .. 
ديمه : آآآ مشعل 
عينه ماتحركت من التلفزيون بـس فكره وبـاله مع الموجات الصوتيه اللي جايه من هالخـلوقه اللي واقفه قـدامه بخـوف !
مشعل بدون لا يطالعها : نعم ؟
ديمه : انت معـصب علي ؟
مشعـل طالعها بإستهزاء : هه ليش اعصب ؟ انتِ سويتي شي !
ديمـه : امبلا معصب علي لانك خليتني تحت ورحت فوق 
مشعـل : تعبـان وبريح ماعتقد فيها شي وانتِ أظنّ تدلين الطريج وتعرفين رقم غرفتج 
ديمـه : مشعل الله يخليك لاتعاملني جذي .. خلاص انـا اسفه 
مشعـل : على شنو!
ديمـه : على كل اللي قلته لك 
مشعـل : والمطلوب مني اللحين ؟
ديمـه خلاص مو قادره تستحمل اسلوبه معاها والعبره غاصتها 
ديمه : ولاشي جايه اتطمن عليك
مشعـل : ليش يهمج تطمنين علي ؟ 
ديمه : اكيد يهمني 
مشعل : ليش؟
ديمه : أنت ماقصرت معاي ومهتم فيني طول ما اهلي غايبين .. وليش ما اتطمن وانت اللي بتسفرني ؟
مشعـل: ومن قـال بسفرج ؟
ديمه : شلوون ؟ مراح توديني لأهلي ؟
مشعـل: أنتِ تبين ابوج يجيج ؟ خلاص انطري يوم يومين على مايحل مشكلته ويجي مو ملزومه تروحين مع واحد غريب !
ديمـه : انت شتقول ؟
مشعـل : ماقول شي جديد هذا كلامج على ما اعتقد !
ديمه : ليش اتفسر كل شي على كيفك والله ماكنت اقصد ؟
مشعـل: يعني تبيني اوديج ؟
ديمه : أي ماعندي مانع بس كنت متضايقه لان ابوي يبدّي حلّ مشكلته مع المترجمه على مشكلتي 
مشعـل : ابوج متطمن انج معـاي عشان جذي انا حلفت له انه مايجيج ومايحاتيج وانا الي بوصلج لهم وهو يحل مشكلته على راحته .. 
ديمـه : اهـا قول جذي من الاول 
مشعـل : مادري عنج هبيتي بوجهي 
ديمه: لا انت اللي كنت منفعل 
مشعل : لاتلوميني من النطره المحترمه اللي حضرتج نطرتينياها تحت المظله 
ديمه : هههههههههه سوووري
مشعـل مبتسم : يلا ماعلينا .. روحي ارتاحي اللحين وانا برتاح ساعه بس
ديمـه: اوكي ..
وصلها مشعل لي الباب وكان بيوصلها لي غرفتها بعد بس هي قالتله ماله داعي كلها خطوتين ونص وابتسم وصك الباب وراها وحس براحه .. 
" ياالله شلون كنت معصب عليها كنت اذا شفتها مادري شكنت بسوي اقهرتني ؟ اجل هي رخيصه اللحين يوم اهلها نسوها وصارت تحت مسؤوليتي ؟ قهرتني ماقول ما اقهرتني بس من شفت وجهها باين انها متندمه قد شعر راسها .. ماقدرت اشد عليها والا انا مابغيت ارضى بسهوله لانها جرحتني .. بس خلاص من شفت الابتسامه شاقه وجهها ماقدرت اقاوم شعوري بالسعاده والراحه كفايه انها معاي وتحت مسؤوليتي .. رضيت عليها .. اصلا من قال اني اقدر ازعل عليها .. آه ياديمه شسويتي فيني ! "
الساعه وحده ونص .. حط راسه بعد ساعه بيقوم عشان يروحون يتغدون ..
------

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه بغرفتها فكرت انها خلاص دام مابقى على سفرتها الا جم ساعه لازم ما تناشب مشعل على صغيره وكبيره خلاص هو بالنهايه بيوصلها لأهلهـا خلها على الاقل تعطيه الانطباع الزين عنها .. عشان ماياخذ فكره انها عنيده ورااسها يابس .. ولو تراه طيب المفروض تعامله احسن من جذي .. بس ماقدرت تنام شعور بالسعاده انها بتروح لأهلها وتفكيرها فيهم نساها النوم تبي تشوفهم بس موعارفه شلون راحت صوب الكاميرا وعادت الشريط لي النص .. وحطت على تصوير حديقه الفندق يوم لعبت كره قدم ويوم بطوا لها عينها .. قعدت تضحك على عمرها وهي معصبه حتى الولد اللي يصور من الخوف قام يهزّ الكاميرا .. وما تثبتت الصوره .. مالومه صراخها خرعهم هم متعودين على الهدوء .. وحطت على ميشوو وهي تلعب مع الفرنسي تقوله شسمك؟ مايرد عليها لانه موفاهم لها وتجي تطقه وتاخذ الطين اللي تلعب فيه اهي وياه وتحطه بوجهه لين بجى وهي تضحك تقوله وييييييييك خواف .. اشتاقت ديمه لميشوو وشطانتها .. ودها بجمعت خوانها .. محمد على انه مرات يفرض شخصيته لكنها محتاجته الحين اكثر من أي وقت .. "انواروو ام السوالف والقرقه وينها ؟ اتركت فراغ .. يا الله وامي وحضنها وابوي وصوته اللي مالي علي المكان والله مافي شي يسواكم لو الف هالكون كله والمجرات اللي جنبها .. ماراح القى ربعكم .."
خلاص بعد ما روت عطش شوقها لهم من شوفتهم ولو انها ورى القزاز.. صكت الكاميرا وردت شحنتها .. وحطت راسها على السرير بس مانامت .. وصورة كل واحد من عايلتها ببالها .. " آآه يالخونه ليش تروحون وتخلوني !! "
بعد حوالي سـاعه .. كانت ديمه لابسه وخالصه وماصدقت على الله عدت هالساعه البطيئه .. وهي مقرره انها تكون متسامحه مع مشعل باللي تقدرعليه دامها جم ساعه وتفكه منها .. راحت له الغرفه وطقت عليه .. واذته بالجرس .. لين بالاخير فتح لها الباب وهو لابس بجامته وشكله نايم حتى عيونه مو مبطلها كلها وشعره معتفس وجاي على وجهه واول مافتح الباب طالعها وفرك عيونه وابتسم 
مشعل : سوري أخرتج ؟
ديمه تفشلت : لا اذا بتنام كمل نومتك بس مادري لانك قلتلي بعد ساعه بنروح قلت اقومك
مشعل : خلاص اوكي بلبس وبطلع انتي جهزي اغراضج
ديمه : ليش انت قلت بنتغدى
مشعل : بنتغدى وبنطلع سيدا على المترو
ديمه : اهااا اوكي 
راحت ديمه لغرفتها وانصدمت من منظر الجياس المصففه اللحين وين اتحطهم؟ جنطتها هذي ماتكفي شي ! 
" ياربي شلون مافكرت فيهم !! " 
وقعدت تحوس بالغرفه تدور على حل بس ماكو حل الجياس واجد والجنطه صغيره جدا .. 
طلعت للمنقذ مشعل وطقت عليه الباب .. 
مشعل : هاخير شفيج ؟
ديمه : الأغراض اللي شريتهم واجد والجنطه صغيره ماتكفي عندك جنطه فاضيه ؟
مشعل : جان دورتي بغرفتي اكيد بتلقين من هالجناط الرياضيه
ديمه : مادري وينهم 
مشعل : اجل تعالي معاي 
ورحوا غرفتها .. وهو لالحين مالبس عليه بجامته ودشوا الغرفه وراح فج الكبت من فوق وطلع جناطه اللي مفضيهم وعطاها جنطه رياضيه ..
ديمه : اللحين افضي الجياس فيهم والا ادخلهم مع الجياس 
مشعل : شنو هنديه انتِ !! هههههههههه لا اكيد فضيهم عشان يستوعبون اكثر
ديمه انحرجت : اوكي 
وقعدت تفضي كل الجياس على الأرض وصارت حوسه ملالالابس وأغراض
مشعل طالعها بشفقه 
مشعل : هذول كلهم بتسفطينهم ؟ يمديج ؟
ديمه : عاد الله والتسفيط اخذ وقط
مشعل : لا جذي ماراح تكفي والا اقولج انا بساعدج
ديمه : لالا ماله داعي
مشعل : انزين اسمعي ماله داعي نسفطهم انا بحطهم لج كلهم داخل الجنطه بطريقه زينه
ديمه : اوكي اذا تقدر نوفر وقت 
مشعل : خلاص انتِ اخذي جنطتج الصغيره واخذي فوفو وانطريني باللوبي تحت انا بروح البس وبسوي الجنطه .. 
ديمه : اوكي مشكور
راح غرفته وكمل لبسه وخلص وردّ غرفتها و هو يرتب الجنطه طاحت ايده على بلوزتها اللي شراها لها مغفله من محل الهدايا .. 
" ياربي الحمدلله انها ماسفطتهم يلا تشوفها بالكويت احسن !" 
واخذها ولفها مع باقي الملابس وبالاخير استوعبت الجنطة كل الاغراض وخذاها ونزل تحت .. لقاها قاعده تلعب فوفو .. وشكلها مستانسه
" مو بتردّ لأهلها هذا اللي تبيه .. وانا اللي باكلها وبنحرم من شوفتها .. الله يعين بس "
بالتاكسي مشعل قدام وديمه ورى السايق 
مشعل : ها ديمه وين نروح ؟
ديمه : الصراحه مشتهيه لازانيا 
مشعل : يمىى جنج حاسه فيني قلت اخاف زهقتي من مطاعم البيتزا 
ديمه : لا بالعكس احلا شي هني البيتزا 
مشعل : تمام 
وكلم التاكسي يوديهم مطعم بيتزا على مستوى 
وصلوا المطعم وهم داخل السياره شافت ديمه المطعم وانصدمت .. مثل ما انصدم مشعل 
كانت في سطرت جلابه بوليسيه على الباب تقريبا خمس وحاطين لهم بوادي فيها اكل وياكلون .. ومربوطين بسلاسل .. 
ديمه : ان شاء الله بتدخلني هالمطعم ؟
مشعل : هههههههههههههههه في احلى من هالمطعم جلابه بوليسيه تنطرج عند الباب ونِعمَ الاستقباال
ديمه : لالا الله يخيلك خله يحرك 
مشعل : ديمه صلي على النبي اقري الافته ممنوع اصحاب الكِلاب.. يعني هم رابطينهم برى لانهم مايقدرون يدشون فيهم 
ديمه : بس انت ليش ماتحس فيني ماقدر والله ماقدر امرّ صوبهم اموت من الخوف 
مشعل : انزين ليش منفعله ولايهمج نغير المطعم 
ديمه : سوري بس صج ماقدر 
مشعل : حصل خير
وطلعوا وراحوا مطعم احلى من الاول .. 
ديمه : انّزل الجناط ؟
مشعل : بتفضحينا 
ديمه : اخليهم بالتاكسي 
مشعل : لا مشكله انه بيروح خلاص اوكي خلنا ننزلهم 
ديمه :عادي نخشهم تحت الطاوله 
مشعل : عشان يجكون فينا يقولون هذول اكيد مخدرات هههههههههه
ديمه : الله وناسه ويقطونك بالسجن 
مشعل : لاولله وإنتِ معاي بعد 
ديمه : لالا انا مالي دخل بقولهم هذي جنطته 
مشعل : ااااياالخيااااااانه 
ديمه : هههههههههه ان كيدهن عظيم 
وقعدوا بالطاوله مشعل ماسك جنطه حطها وراح شوي وردّ وديمه ماسكه جنطتها الصغيره مع فوفو 
مشعل : ترى طلبت لج 
ديمه : ليش تو الناس ماشفت المنيو ؟
مشعل : ادري شتطلبين لازانيا من زود الثقافه بتقرين المنيو بالفرنسي !
ديمه : ههههههههههههههههههههه
وقبل لا يوصل الطلب زهقوا من السكوت 
ديمه : قولي عنك انت وعمي مبارك قبل وين كنتوا تطلعون وشتسوون ؟
مشعل : ديمه ليش تحبين تعيشين بالماضي ؟ ترى اللي يعيش الماضي ومتمسك فيه عمره ماراح يعدي الحاضر عشان يوصل للمستقبل 
ديمه : بس الماضي يعني لي كل شي .. كفايه اني لا تضايقت فجيت ارشيف ذكرياتي وتذكرت 
احلاها .. عشان اصبر نفسي .. 
مشعل : بس هذا مو حل للي انتِ فيه اللحين انتِ تبين تطلعين من ازمتج اللي تمرين فيها المفروض تقطعين شي اسمه عمج مبارك وساره خلاص لازم تنسينهم واذا ماقدرتي متى ما طروا على بالج لهّي عمرج بأي شي .. 
ديمه : بس هم كانوا شي سعيد بحياتي ليش تبيني انساهم ؟ دامني انحرمت من شوفتهم مابي انحرم من ذكراهم 
مشعل : انتِ مؤمنه بقضاء الله وقدره وتدرين ان هذي سنه الحياه ناس تنولد وناس تموت .. وكلنا بالاخير مندفنين بالتراب ليش انعذب روحنا بروحنا واحنا بإيدنا العلاج ؟
ديمه : بإيدنا ؟
مشعل : أي طبعـا شوفي ربي قال بكتابه " إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم" صدق الله العظيم
يعني الشي اذا انتِ من داخلج غيرتيه ربي بيساعدج وتتخطين هالمشكله .. واذا انتِ عبالج ان عمج مبارك هو الوحيد اللي يطلعج من ازمتج فأنتِ غلطانه امس طلعج عمج اليوم منو بيطلعج ؟ كوني على ثقه انج مو وحيده دام عندج رب فوقج .. معاج بكل وقت .. تقربي منه وهو خير معين
ديمه : كلامك يطمن .. وانا بسوي اللي تقولي عليه وربك كريم 
مشعل : نبيج ديمه القويه .. مانبي أي شي يهزجّ
ديمه : تطمن ربي معاي 
مشعل : والنعم بالله 
جاهم الطلب حاااااارّ وخلوه يبرد الا يرنّ التلفون 
مشعل شاف الرقم الا نفس الرقم اللي كلمه منه بومحمد 
مشعل : ابوووج
ديمه بفرحه : احلللللللللف 
اشر له انها توطي صوتها بيتكلم 
مشعل : الووووو هلالالالا والله بومحمد
بومحمد : هلالالا فيك ها شخباركم ؟
مشعل : ابد بخير الله يسلمك انتوا شلونكم ؟
بومحمد : اسكت بس تهاوشت مع الفندق 
مشعل : افااا ليش ؟
بومحمد : رحت اشتكيت على المترجمه مالتهم وهم واقفين معاها وتبي الصراحه انا اصلا بغير الفندق كفايه دقتهم فيني بباريس حجزت اسبوعين بعد اسبوع قالوا خلص الحجز واللحين نفس فندقهم بروما وهقوني مع المترجمه !! مالي قعده عندهم انا اللي يمشي معاي مضبوط امشي معاه سيدا .. 
مشعل : والعمل ؟
بومحمد : بروح ادور لي فندق ثاني مالي قعده بهالفندق ولا يوم
مشعل : شلون اللحين احنا بنجيكم اليوم
بومحمد : لالا خلني ادور لي فندق واستقر بعدين تعالوا .. اليوم بسكن بفندق ثاني بس المهم ديمه تقدر تمددلها يوم واحد 
مشعل : هااا ايييي عااادي 
بومحمد : خلاص زين هي وينها اللحين بكلمها 
مشعل : اوكي اخذها 
خذت ديمه السماعه بسرررعه
ديمه : هلالالالالا يبى بعد عمري 
بومحمد : هلالالالالالالالا فيييييييييييييج ديوم والله اني احاتيج اجل هذي دقه اللي سويتيها فينا تردين الفندق ولا تقولين لي ؟
ديمه : يبى خلاص اللي صار صار انتوا شلونكم اللحين ؟
بومحمد : ابد والله الحمدلله بس ناقصنا انتِ 
ديمه : حلووووه روما ؟
بومحمد : روعـه ماتتطوف .. 
ديمه : يلا لاحقين عليها ان شاء الله وين امي وخواني
بومحمد : كلهم فوق بالفندق انا طالع بدور لهم فندق ثاني 
ديمه : ليييييييش؟
بومحمد : سالفه طويله المهم انتِ مرتاحه اللحين ؟ 
ديمه : أي يبى الحمدلله 
بومحمد : اليوم اذا حصلت فندق اوكي .. بدق عليكم وبعطيكم العنوان عشان تجون باجر
ديمه : باجر؟ ليش يبى؟
بومحمد : أي باجر بستقر بفندق سنع اليوم وباجر تجون مو تقولين انج مرتاحه ؟
ديمه : اييي يبى لاتحاتيني انا مرتااااحه بس عشاني جهزت جنطتي وكنا بنطلع بعد شوي بس انصدمت
بومحمد : اهاااا كلها يوم باجر انتِ عندنا ان شاء الله الا تعالي الفيزا عندج؟
ديمه : ايييي 
بومحمد: اي اشوى خليها معاج اكيد بتحتاجينها 
ديمه : يبى مشعل ماقصر ماخلاني احتاج شي ! 
بومحمد : ربي يحبج لونج الحالج جان الله واعلم وين كنتي جان اللحين ضايعه بشوارعهم
ديمه : هههههههههه أي والله الحمدلله عدت على خير
بومحمد : انا اكلمج من كبينه بروح الحق على الفنادق يمكن القى شي سنع 
ديمه : يبى اذا لقيت على النهريكون احلى 
بومحمد : نص شوارعهم انهار 
ديمه : ههههههههه واوو ونااااااااسه متى يجي باجر 
بومحمد : بيجي ان شاء الله يلا ديوم يبى ديربالج على روحج 
ديمه : اوكي يبى لا توصي 
بومحمد : فمان الله 
بعد ما صكت التلفون 
ديمه باحباط: اليوم بنقعد بباريس 
مشعل : لاتطالعيني جذي مالي دخل ابوج اللي قال
ديمه : اوكي يوم ويعدي ان شاء الله شكله بيمر علي دهر
مشعل : كل تأخيره وفيها خيره ليش ما تاكلين 
ديمه : اوكي بسم الله
قعدوا ياكلون وديمه منقهره تبي تشوف اهلها مشتاقتلهم .. ومالها خلق اترد مره ثانيه الفندق وغرفه مشعل .. بس هو يوم والله العالم شلون عدى عليها كفايه الأحراج .. 
ديمه : مشعل 
مشعل : هلا
ديمه : انت قلت لأبوي اني قاعده بغرفتك ؟
مشعل : لآ
ديمه : ليش؟
مشعل طالعها باستغراب : المهم انج لقيتي غرفه ترتاحين فيها هاليومين .. بعد ليش اقوله كل شي ! ماشوف له داعي ..
ديمه : اهاا
مشعل رغم سكوته وهدوءه من بعد اتصال بومحمد الا ان فرحته مو مخليته يتكلم فا التزم الهدوء .. حس براحه غريبه .. وسرح بأكله 
ديمه : متى بيطلع رفيجك؟
مشعل : هلا مادري يمكن باجر الا ذكرتيني بروح ازوره دامنا ماراح نسافر
ديمه : متى 
مشعل: بعد مانطلع بروح الفندق اجيبله اغراضه واروح له المستشفى
سكتت ديمه .. هذا اللي ناقصها تروح المستشفى مره ثانيه !! 
بعد ما خلصوا طلعوا برى يدورون تاكسي.. بس ماحصلوا مع ان اليوم بالذات زحمه ناس رايحه وراده .. 
ديمه : شسالفه اليوم زحمه !
مشعل : مادري شفيهم 
ديمه : ليش اليوم أي يوم؟
مشعل : الاحد اييييي اليوم عطلتهم
ديمه : اها يمكن عشان جذي 
مشعل : ماكو الا انرد بالميترو او باص
وقعد يدور باص منطقتهم بس مو محصل اهم باصهم 47 ومالقاه قعد يحوس شوي لين لقى الميترو .. بعيد شوي من المطعم .. وراحوا له مشي.. ونزلوا السرداب .. وقصوا تذكره واركبوا .. كان الميتروا زحمـــــه النفس بالنفس ونظامه كل خمس دقايق يوقف بمحطه .. فا اول ماركبوا مالقوا مكان الا مقعد واحد ونص الناس واقفين ماسكين العامود 
مشعل : ديمه اقعدي 
ديمه شافت المقعد الفاضي كان جنبها واحد متييييين اسمرر ولابس نظرات قلبها طاح ببطنها من شافته " لا والله يبيني اقعد عند هذا ؟ "
ديمه : لالا انت اقعد فيه 
مشعل عرف انها ماتبي تقعد مع هذا بس هي مالها شغل هو بكرسي وهي بكرسي .. بعد مافي مكان عشان نتشرط !! نص العالم واقفه عل رجولهم .. زين لقينا كرسي !
مشعل : يعني بتوقفين ربع ساعه ؟
ديمه : عادي اوقف مع الناس
قعد مشعل بالكرسي .. وهي قدامه واقفه وماسكه العامود .. وكان حرّّ المترو تحت الارض .. وزحمه وكل شوي يوقف ويطلعون ناس بس تركب ناس جديده اكثر .. وهذا حالهم .. وكان كئيب كفايه انه تحت الارض وسرداب ولونه رماااادي يقت القلب
مشعل شاف الخريطه اللي مرسومه على الطوفه 
مشعل : عدي معاي خمس محطات وننزل 
ديمه : حرّ 
مشعل طالعها وكسرت خاطره واقفه على رجولها وريحه خايسه وزحمه وماكو هوا .. 
مشعل : شوي ونوصل انتِ اول ما يوقف بالمحطه الجايه أي احد يطلع اقعدي مكانه 
ديمه: مو عن الوقفه احس اني بختنق 
مشعل: هذا كله من الزحمه يلا استحملي شوي وننزل 
ديمه بالاساس ماتحب السراديب .. ولا الاماكن الضيقه مافيها هواء .. لان فيها ضيق تنفس .. وتحس يضيع نفسها بسرعه بس سكتت شوي وتوصل .. 
اول محطه وقفوا عندها قام الاسمر اللي عند مشعل وقعدت بداله وحده شقرا طويله ولابسه قصيرورفعت نظارتها فوق شعرها وابتسمت لمشعل 
الفرنسيه : بونجوغني ميسوو ( قود افتر نون)
مشعل طالعها وابتسم ماعرف شيقولها .. 
وانحرج من نظرات ديمه له كانت تطالعها وتطالعه .. بنظرات غريبه .. 
مشعل قام 
مشعل : اقعدي مكاني 
ديمه تطالعها: لا خلك مكانك شكلك مرتاح 
مشعل : يلا عاد تراج طول اليوم واقفه ماعندج عذر اللحين وحده قاعده جنبج 
ديمه : اممم اوكي 
قعدت ديمه مكانه وتم هو واقف بس معطيهم ظهره 
الفرنسيه طالعتهم وكلمت ديمه: تو فيان دو ؟
ديمه : دو كويت
وابتسمت لها الفرنسيه بترحيب .. ومشعل لف على ديمه وطالعها باستغراب وهذيج لبست نظارتها وقفت مستعده بتنزل بالمحطه هذي .. 
واشترت لها بإيدها ..
الفرنسيه : سلووو (باي)
ديمه :سلووو
ونزلت ديمه اشرت لها بإيدها نفس الطريقه .. 
وقعدت عجوز مكان الطويله ومسكت عمرها ديمه حاسه انها بتصارخ اذا طولت اكثر " ياربي وين الهواء بختنق ! "
ديمه : باقي جم محطه؟
مشعل يقرا المخطط المرسوم : خلاص الجاي بننزل فيه
ونزلوا وخذت نفس عميـــق ومشوا شوي لين وصلوا الفندق .. وبالفندق .. 
ديمه : انا بقعد بالفندق 
مشعل : ليش
ديمه : بس ماله داعي اروح 
مشعل : بس جذي بقعد احاتي
ديمه : لا تطمن ماراح اطلع من غرفتي 
مشعل : اوكي كلها ساعه زمان وراد
ديمه : لاعادي لاتعطل اشغالك عشاني
مشعل : ساعه وراد اوكي؟
ديمه : اوكي
مشعل خذا اغراض ناصر وطلع وراح الشارع الرئيسي الشانزلزي وراح يدور تاكسي .. 
بالغرفه ديمه .. ردت جناطها وخلت جنطة الاغراض الجديده مافجتها لانها شكلها متروسه مالها خلق تقايسهم لان ان طلعتهم ماراح تقدر اتردهم .. ولقت على الطاوله اوراق فاضيه محطوط تحتها شعار الفندق .. ولقت قلم عند الاوراق .. خذتهم وقعدت تشخبط وترسم .. واشتاقت لقسم الخواطر والشعر اللي كانت مشرفه عليه .. واشتاقت للقلم والورقه .. وهي بين ايدها .. وقعدت تكتب على الاقل تكتب كل اللي بقلبها .. وبالاخير الورقه مقطوطه بالزباله .. منو بيشوفها ؟ 
" إلى همي ومعاناتي مع التحـيه .. 
اشكركم .. على ما امضيتموه بخدمتي طيلة السنون التي مضت .. واشكر لكم حسن تواصلكم معي .. قد كفيتم ووفيتم .. أمـا تعبتم ؟ من السـهر على راحتي المزعومه.. امـا كفاكم ؟ مرافقتي طيلة تلك السنون والأعوام ؟؟ والأيام الكئيبه التي قضيتموها بقربي .. ماذا تريدون مني ؟؟
حزن ! قد ارتويت منه حتى الثماله 
بكاء! ليتكم رأيتم الأنهار والسيول التي تخلفها محاجر عيناي على وسادتي كل ليله..
الألم ! وما اشد اعصاره على قلبي حين اتذكر الماضي الجميل الذي كان
سهر ! اسهر الدهر كله ولكن ارجعوا احبتي إلي ّ !
..
إلى معـاناتي أمـا شبعتي من تعذيبي ؟ بتذكيركِ لي بمن فقدت في أوقات ضعفي .. ؟ بسلبكِ حتى من حريتي للشكـوى ! ليتكِ تقدمين لي تقاعدكِ حتى ترتاحي من الاستمرار في سلك طريقكِ نحوي فأنا في أشد الحاجه لبعدكِ عني .. ولكِ اريحكِ من عناء مرافقتي للسنون القادمه المتبقيه من عمر هذا الزمنّ المـرّ ..!! 
..
كفاك يا همي عناءاً.. 
كفاك ياقلبي شقاءا..ً
كفاكِ ياعيني بكاءاً..
كفاك يازمني جراحاً .. 
كفاك ياحظي عناداً ..
قد مضى عمري هباءاً ..
قد همى الدمع انسكاباً ..
قد زاد الأمل كفاحاً .. 
وارتسمت البسمة خداعاً ..!! "
..

----------


## أختكم في الله

وقفت وقعد تتأمل الجوو .. بدا يطق مطر رذاذ خفيف .. والجوو كل ماله ويحلوو .. الساعه تقريبا .. اربع ونص 
مسكت القلم مره ثانيه وحاسه براحه .. طلعت اللي بقلبها 
" عندما تشرق الشمس وتتفتح الزهور .. ويقبل فصل الربيع بكـل رونق وجمـال حيث يمتطي الفارس صهوة حصانة وينتشلني من العالم الزائف ليرحل بي إلى عالمٌ آخر .. حيث الفرح والسعـادة والأمل وحيث تحقيق الأحلام .. ووملاقاة الاحبه .. وأجمل الذكريات .. حيث الضحك والمرح والانس .. آه وما اجمله من عالم .. بشرٌ ولكنهم لا يعرفون للحزن طريق .. أُ نـاسٌ ولكنهم لا يعرفون معنى الألم .. فحياتهم فرح بفرح .. فالسؤال الذي يراودني الآن أين هذا الفارس؟ "
"رأيته نعم فهو فارسي الذي احلم به بليلي ونهاري .. هو الذي سينتشلني من دوامة همومي وأعاصير ذكرياتي .. هو هو بعينه رأيته ورأني .. وشكيت له وواساني .. آه ما احلى قربه وماأقسى جفاه .. دخل حياتي من باب الصدف .. وغير مجرياتها للأفضل .. آه ليته يبقى .. لا اعلم ما سرّ تيقنّي بأنه هو وهو بذاته من سيقتلعني من جذور عالمي الكئيب .. إلى العالم الآخر الذي كنت احلم فيه .. وجدته ولكن أأمل أن لا تكون رؤيته حلم جميل ينتهي عند استيقاظي ويكون كل الذي رأيته خيال بخـيال!"
تركت القلم وحست انها مرتاحه طلعت اللي بقلبها على الاقل وشغلت التلفزيون .. الا الجرس يطق تخرعت منو ممكن يكون ؟ مشعل توه طالع ما يمديه يردّ !! بعدين اهو حذرني ما افتح الباب لأحد لازم اسأل .. 
وراحت للباب .. 
ديمه : منو ؟
مشعل : انااا مشعل
فجت الباب 
ديمه : مامداك رحت ؟
مشعل : وانا بالشارع شفت عمر رفيجنا بيزور ناصر عطيته الاغراض واتصلت على ناصر وتطمنت 
ديمه : ليش مارحت معاه ؟
مشعل : الاغراض وبتوصله وتطمنت عليه مايحتاج اروح امس انا عنده
ديمه : بس اهو تعبان ومحتاجك 
مشعل : مافيه الا العافيه ويحنّ علي يقولي قولهم خلهم يطلعوني يبي يلعب 
ديمه : يلا الحمدلله على سلامته 
مشعل : الله يسلمج .. الجو برى مايتطوف اذا تبين تروحين معاي الحديقه انا بعد شوي بطلع بس بروح ابدل واصلي 
ديمه : مطر ومامعاي مظله 
مشعل : انا عندي مظله وباخذ مظله ناصر لاتتعذرين الجو ما يتطوف وانتِ كيفج
ديمه : خلاص خلنا نصلي اول مع اني مصدعه بس الجو يشجع الصراحه
مشعل : انتِ من الغدا ماكليتي شي؟
ديمه : صداعي مو من جوع لا من زمان يجيني من فتره لي فتره
مشعل : انزين شلون يروح ؟
ديمه: مثل ما جاء يروح بكيفه 
مشعل: يطوول ؟
ديمه : لا مو اكثر من اسبوع
مشعل : اوف واجد
ديمه : عادي تعودنا يلا بنصلي بعدين ننزل اوكي ؟
مشعل : اوكي عن اذنج
صج انه شاف عمر بطريجه وعطاه الاغراض واتصل بناصر وتطمن عليه بس مو عشانه شايف ناصر امس لا.. السبب الرئيسي انه مايبي يخليها لحالها .. ويقعد يحاتيها .. 
فالحديقه .. شافوا جهال يلعبون .. نفس الفريق اللي شافتهم ديمه قبل ..
ديمه : مالت عليهم 
مشعل : ليش؟ شسووا
ديمه : امس لعبت معاهم وبطوا عيني 
مشعل : صج والله ؟ لا يمكن ما يقصدون 
ديمه : شنو ما يقصدون؟؟ لحظه بوريك بالصوت والصوره
وعادت له من بدايه المباره وشاف شلون جاتها الطقه وقعد يضحك .. وخاصه وهي تسبهم وهم موفاهمينها 
ديمه : تضحك ؟
مشعل : لا ولايهمج اللحين بروح وامصخرهم لج.. 
ديمه : يلا بنشوف
دخل مشعل وشاركهم اللعب وخاصه وان هوسه الكرة مسك الكرة وسوى فيها كذا حركه وعدى لاعبين الفريق وقفوا اللي بالحديقه يطالعونه وتحمس الفريق وصاروا كلهم ضده وهو لحاله بفريق .. ويحطها براسها ويلعب فيها .. يمين ويسار .. وبدوا الناس يتجمعون والكل يصفق وشارك ثلاث شباب من عمر مشعل متحمسين الا يغلبونه .. شاركوا ضده وكانت الكره معاه محد قدر ياخذها منه واهالي العيال مستانسين واللي يصور واللي يصفق و ديمه تطالع المباره وودها مشعل يفوز بس عشان تنتقم منهم بعد ما بطوا عينها وحطت فوفو على الكرسي وطلعت الكاميرا وصورت المباراه .. على اخر المباراه صار الكل يشجعونه لأنه كان لاعب متمكن .. وتعاونوا ثنين شباب عليه الا ياخذون الكره .. ويبي يشوت الاول الكره بكل قوته شات على رجل مشعل .. صرخ مشعل صرخه الكل تخرع .. وقفوا اللعب .. ديمه من بعيد شافت ضجه وجمعه ناس .. وصكت الكاميرا وراحت لهم .. وشافت واحد قاعد يفرقهم .. وتنادي بصوت عالي .. مشعل مشعل .. ماتسمع صوته زحمه على شنو ماتدري !
مشعل لو بمباره رسميه كان هانت عليه الضربه لانه بيكون لابس كساره على ساقه اما اللحين الضربه كلها على ساقه عورته .. 
تعاونوا ثنين شباب وشالوا مشعل قعدوه على الكراسي .. وشافته ديمه وانصدمت ..
ديمه : مشعل شفيــك!!؟
مشعل كاتم الألم : مافيني شي شفيج مخترعه ؟
ديمه : شفيها رجلك ؟ منو طقك
مشعل : لا طحت بالمباراه
ديمه : بطوا عيني وكسروا رجلك ؟
مشعل : مايقصدون
ديمه : لا تقهرني شنو مايقصدون .. والله متعمدينها شافوك احسن منهم حطوا حرتهم فيك
مشعل : ماعليج منهم جهال 
ديمه : لالحين يعورك ؟
مشعل يغمض عيونه من الألم : لا خف
ديمه : ليش اتقص علي ترى ماراح اخاف بس قولي اذا يعورك اخليهم يودونك المستشفى
مشعل : وانتِ منو يقعد معاج ؟
ديمه : عادي اروح معاك
مشعل : لا انا مافيني شي متعود على الاصابات
ديمه : لاتقهرني باجر ورانا سفره روح على الاقل بس تطمن على رجلك 
مشعل بعصبيه : بس خلاص ماراح اروح مكـان ارتحتي !!؟
سكتت منصدمه .. بعدين قعدت على كرسي ثاني .. 
ديمه تطالع الحديقه : على العموم انا اسفه انا السبب انا اللي خليتك تلعب معاهم
مشعل يطالع رجله : لا هذا قضاء وقدر محد له دخل فيه
ديمه : انزين ليش معصب علي ؟
مشعل صرخ: ديمه اسكتــــي !!
ديمه حزت بخاطرها سكتت وخذت فوفو وجنطتها 
ديمه : انا بروح الفندق .. 
نطرت تبي تسمع جواب بس ماجاوبها .. وانقهرت زياده .. راحت الفندق .. وصعدت غرفتها وحطت راسها على السرير وقعدت تبجي .. 
" اصلا من قالي اطلع معاه !! خلاص باجر اذا قال بنسافر باخذ اغراضي وبخليه يوصلني وبس.. ماراح اروح معاه مكان .. عشان افكه من شري .. يعني لوني قاعده بالفندق ماكان راح الحديقه ولعب معاهم ..وتكسر مثل اللحين !!"
زاد عليها الصدااع .. ماقدرت تقاومه فجت الثلاجه مالقت فيها بنادول ولا شي .. وماحست بروحها الاوهي نـايمه .. 
مشعل كان يحس بألم معنوي وجسدي .. رجله تعوره وقلبه يعوره .. 
" كنت بقمه الالم بس المفروض ماصارخت عليها .. مالها ذنب .. بس قهرتني يوم قالت انها السبب باللي صارلي اللحين انا اللي العب وهي السبب !! .. والله مادري شقلت كنت بحزتها موحاس بروحي .. يارب ماتكون زعلت .. حرام اخر يوم ينتهي بهالموقف السخيف .. !! "
وبعد ما حس نفسه انه يقدر يتحرك والالم خف .. مشى شوي شوي لين وصل الفندق وصعد .. غرفته وصلى و درى انها بتكون نايمه ماله داعي يزعجها باجر بيتفاهم معاها وحط راسه ونام .. 
على ثاني يوم قام مشعل مصحصح .. وشاف ساعته الا 10 انصدم كل هذا نوم .. و صلى ولبس وطلع من الغرفة .. وما تجرأ يطق عليها الباب خلاص متى ما قامت تنزل كيفها .. 
ديمه قامت الساعه 10.30 والصداع زااااااد .. وبعد ما لبست وخلصت خذت جناطها وفوفو ونزلت تحت .. بتنزل تنطره متى ما قام ينزل يشوفها ويوديها لأهلها خلاص .. ماتبي تكون عاله عليه اكثر من جذي .. دامه مو متحمل منها ولا كلمه .. !!
نزلت وشافته قاعد على قنفه وماسك جريدة هي شافته ووقفت .. وهو وقف ومشى صوبها بس كانت مشيته شوي مو سويه كان يخفف على الدوس برجله اليسرى .. مسك جنطتها الكبيره بهدوء وطلع من الفندق 
ديمه : خلها عنك انا اقدر اشيلها .. انت تعبان
سكت مشعل ولا عطاها الجنطه وكمل طريقه .. واضطرت تتبعه لين وصلوا للتاكسي .. ووقف عند مخبز وخذا فطاير و عصير وعطاها بالسياره بهدوء
مشعل : تريقي لين نوصل المترو
ديمه كل مالها وتنقهر من اسلوبه .. بس شتسوي ؟؟ تهاوشه فرضا .. خلاص تسكت اكرم لها
وبعد ماوصلوا المترو .. 
قصوا تذاكر ونزلوا السرداب .. وركبوا الجناط .. وكان احسن من المتروا حق المدينه .. هذا فيه مكيف .. و فيه خدمه .. طول الرحله 5 ساعات متواصله .. بس ماكان زحمه مثل المره اللي طافت .. لا المترو مليان ناس .. بس الكل قاعد بكرسيه .. ماكو احد واقف .. 
قعدت ديمه على الدريشه ومشعل قاعد قبالها بس من جهه اليمين .. يعني مو مباشره وقاعده جنبها وحده عجوز عمرها فوق 40 
حطت ديمه فوفو بالأرض .. ومشعل مسك تلفونه ودق رقم وشوي الا يكلم ابوها 
وكان مجمل المكالمه 
مشعل : ( هلا بومحمد صبحك الله بالخير ، أي احنا اللحين بالمترو ، زين الحمدلله لقيتوا ، اوكي عطني ، لحظه بكتبه ، أي أي سجلته ، اوكي بينا اتصال ، عزيز وغالي هلا والله )
ديمه ودها تكلم ابوها بس تكلمه شتقوله بتصيح اكيد ! خلها بمكانها احسن لها .. 
طالعت ديمه مشعل وشافته يتعبث بتلفونه 
" ياه اللحين اكيد مرتاح كلها ساعات ويفتك مني .. بترتاح ان شاء الله بس انا منو بيريحني ؟!! "
كان مشعل كل شوي يسرق نظره لها ويتطمن عليها والجو هادئ ولا احد تكلم شوي وغمض عيونه بس يحس باللي حوله .. مع حركه المترو بدا صداعها يزيد .. وبدا نفسها يضيق .. كفايه انها تحت الارض !! بدت تمسك صدرها وتتنهد يمكن تحصل على الهواء الضايع .. وتوجه المكيف عليها .. بس شي كاتم على صدرها .. تحس كل ماله ويضيع النفس والصداع يزيد .. ولين بالاخير ماقدرت تتحمل قعدت تتنفس بصوت عالي العجوز اللي صوبها انتبهت وقعدت ديمه تأشر لها على خشمها وتقولها ماكو هواء .. وتطلّ من الدريشه بس هي تحت الأرض ويزيد الاختناق
مشعل بطل عيونه وشاف وجهها ازرق .. البنت مختنقه .. وقرب صوبها بخوف
مشعل : ديمه شفيج؟؟؟؟؟
ديمه ماقدرت تردّ عليه ماطلعت منها الا كلمه وحده 
ديمه : بختنق
مشعل: اخذي نفس عميييييق
ديمه تأشر له انها ماتقدرررررر
ارتبك ماعرف شيسوي .. ! خاااااف عليهااا وقال للعجور
مشعل : بليززززز هيلب مي
راحت العجوز للموظفين وقالت لهم تبي جهاز اوكسجين وعطوها وجوها ركض وحطوا لها الاوكسجين وقعدت تستنشقه .. واخيرا ردت لها الحياه .. حست ان الهواء سر الحياه محد يقدر يعيش بدونه .. مشعل سألهم هي شفيها .. قالوله اكيد ضيق تنفس .. و حطوا عندها الجهاز وماتشيله الابعد ربع ساعه .. وبعد تقريبا نص ساعه 
مشعل : ها ديمه شلونج الحين ؟ 
ديمه : راسي يعورني
مشعل : بروح اجيب لج منهم بندول 
ديمه :لا اقعد رجلك تعورك اذا جاء ياخذ الاوكسجين بقوله يعطيني بندول 
مشعل : انا بودي الاوكسجين وانا بجيب البندول وخلي منج العناد 
وخذا الجهاز وراح جاب لها بندول .. 
وبعد ما كلت البندول بعد عشر دقايق خف الصداع شوي .. 
ديمه : الحمدلله خف الصداع 
مشعل : أنتِ تو الحين شصارلج ؟
ديمه : ضيق تنفس
مشعل : شلون يجيج؟
ديمه : بس بالسراديب والاماكن الضيقه يضيع مني الهواء
مشعل : وليش ما قلتي لي من قبل عشان ما اركبج مترو
ديمه : يعني نرد بطياره فرضا ؟
مشعل : بأي شي المهم مايصير فيج مثل قبل شوي بغيتي تموتين
ديمه : يوم ركبت المترو امس جاتني مثل الحاله بس اشوى ان احنا ماطولنا والا كان جاني مثل اليوم 
مشعل: امس؟ وليش ماقلتيلي؟
ديمه : قلتلك بختنق قلتلي من الزحمه
مشعل : بس شدراني ان فيج ضيق تنفس !
ديمه : يلا عادي عدت على خير
مشعل : يلا الحمدلله لحقنا عليج قبل لا تروحين وطي 
ديمه ابتسمت : الحمدلله 
بعد حوالي ثلاث ساعات .. تغدوا .. الساعه 2 تقريبا .. وبعد ماخلصوا العجوز كسرت خاطرها ديمه فا خلتها تنام على كتفها .. وبعد ساعه قامت .. وتطالع الدريشه صعد الميترو من تحت الارض الى الارض وبينت المزارع والبيوت الريفيه .. وديمه مستمتعه بالمنظر .. كانت امنيتها تعيش بحياة الريف .. وكانت كلا تقرى قصص عن حيـاتهم البسيطه .. وتذكرت القصه اللي كانت خاشتها بجنطتها الصغيره .. وقعدت تفتش تدورها .. لين طاحت بيدها صور ستيكر لها ولأخوانها بالأكواربارك .. وكانت الصوره تجنن كلهم يضحكون .. " والله العظيم اني مشتااااااااقتلكم موووووت ماصدق اني بشوفكم اليوم .. "
وتذكرت انها تبي قصه .. ودورتها ولقتها مسفوطه داخل السحاب .. وطلعتها وقعدت تقرى 
مشعل : شتقرين ؟
ديمه : قصه 
مشعل : تحبين القصص؟
ديمه : حيل
مشعل : أي نوع منها ؟
ديمه : الرومانسيه القديمه
مشعل : قديمه ؟
ديمه : أي ايام العصور الوسطى 
مشعل : شمعنى القديمه !
ديمه : بالله عليك اليوم في حب ؟ كله خرابيط .. احس قبل صج كانت الرومانسيه ينكتب فيها القصص مو اللحين 
مشعل : ليش؟ الحب موجود بكل العصور مو القديم وبس
ديمه : انا عندي ان الحب هالايام صار حبر على ورق تجرد من كل الاحاسيس .. 
مشعل : اللحين كل الناس جذابين مايحبون ؟ لا اصابع ايدج مو سوى
ديمه : بس كلهم من طينه وحده 
مشعل : صدقيني بيجيج يوم تقتنعين بكلامي 
ديمه : يصير خير
وقعدت تقرى .. الاشياء اللي فاتتها هالاسبوعين كلهم ما قرت .. 
وبعد ساعه الا وهم واصلين .. 
مشعل : انتِ اخذي فووفو والجنطه الصغيره 
ديمه : يلا ننزل ؟
مشعل : اصبري هذي مو محطتنا المحطه الثانيه احنا 
وشوي الا وصلوا محطتهم .. 
وديمه تحس بفرحه غريبه .. مابقى شي وتشوف اهلها ..
مشعل كان لابس نظاراته عشان يخفي الحزن اللي بعيونه.. خلاص مابقى شي وتختفي " ديمه " من حياته !

انتظروا الجزء الثامن

تحياتي

----------


## عبير الزهراء

تسلمين القصه رهيبه
وننتظر الباقي بفارغ الصبر
             أختك عبير الزهراء

----------


## أختكم في الله

..:: الجزء الثامن :: ..
بعد ما وصل المترو العاصمه الايطالية روما .. بدى يمشي ويوقف كل خمس دقايق عشان ينقل الركاب للمناطق اللي يبونها .. مشعل كان مسجل اسم منطقة اهل ديمه .. بس قبل ما يوصلون المحطة الثانية سأل عنها بس ما كانت مثل الاسم المسجل .. فا لقى احسن شي انه يروح يسـأل الخدمة اللي بالمترو شاف ديمه قاعده وحاطه راسها على الدريشه ومغمضه عيونها ماحب يزعجها بيروح شوي وبيجي .. دقايق ووصلوا المحطه الثانيه قامت العجوز وسلمت على ديمه تودعها وشكرتها ديمة على وقفتها معاها واسألتها ان كانت هذي المحطه الثانيه ؟ قالتلها اي .. وراحت العجوز وانززلت ووقف المترو خمس دقايق ينزل ركاب ويحمل ركاب وديمه كانت بهالفتره مرتبكه وتدور على مشعل
" وين راح ؟ هو قالي بالمحطه الثانيه .. هذي المحطه الثانيه معقوله نزل ؟ شلون !!؟ انا المفروض ما اقعد اكثر يمكن نّزل الجناط قبلي ياربي المترو شوي وبيحرك لازم انزل اخاف يمشي فيني بروحي .. يارررررربي اففففففف شهالحـاله .. خلاص مالي دخل اهو قالي المحطه الثانيه يعني المحطة الثانيه .. شلون خلاني لحـالي خلاص بنزل وامري لله "
على نزلت ديمة من المترو وصل مشعل لمقعدهم القديم وشافه فاضي قعد قال يمكن راحت الحمام او راحت تجيبلها ماي والا شي شوي والتفت على اللي توهم نازلين من المترو واصدر المترو صوت انه الحين بيحرك ووالتفت على يساره وشاف قفص فوفو على مقعد الانتظار برى المترو وجنطتها الصغيره .. وانصدم يوم درى انها انزلت بس مالقاها عند الجنطة والقفص كانت واقفه عند الباب اللي ينزلون منه الركاب وعلامات توتر على وجهها فزّ مشعل من مكانه بسرعه والمترو حرك وهو يمشي بسرعه ويدوس على رجله اليسرى وهو مايحس فيها كان يمشي عكس المترو يبي ينزلهاااا اقل شي يكلمها بس للأسف هو شافها بس هي ما شافته .. لان المسافه كانت بعيده على ما يوصل الباب .. والمترو حرك وشافها تحط ايدها على وجهها واللي خلاه تأكد انها قاعده تبجي من القهر اللي فيه طق ايده بكل قوته على عامود الحديد ماحس بالالم فيها كثر ماحس بالالم اللي بقلبه " آه ليش نزلتي من المترو تتوقعين بنزل وبخليج !؟؟؟ "
ديمه بعد ما ادركت ان المترو خلاص مشى ومشعل اكيد راح معاه لانه مانزل .. مانزل ماشافت له اثر اكيد انه داخل .. 
خلاص حست بقلبها طاح ببطنها من الخوف مو معقوله اللي يصير معاها المترو حرك خلاص وراح وراح مشعل معاه
" مشعل اللي كان بيوصلني لأهلي آآآه ليش يصير معاي جذي؟ الحين انا ضعت خلاص ؟ الحين مشعل مايدري ويني ولا انا ادري وينه بالضبط اكيد مع هالمترو اللي حرك انزين ليش يخليني ويروح حرام عليه جم مره اقوله انا اخاف متى بيستوعب؟؟؟" 
وقعدت تلتفت وتطالع المكان كان موحش الطوف رماديه والسكك الحديدة سوداااا والساعه تقريبا على 2 ونص العصر .. راحوا الناس اللي نزلوا من المترو وجو ناس ينتظرون المترو يجي بعد خمس دقايق .. وهي قاعده بمكانها بيأس وتطالع الناس بجمود رجولها متسمره على الارض مو قادره تشيلهم وين بتروح ؟ يوم ضاعت بباريس الله سخر لها واحد يساعدها اما الحين منو بيساعدها ؟ تذكرت جنطتها الصغيره وقعدت تنبش فيها يمكن فيها رقم تلفون الفندق بباريس عشان تاخذ رقم الفندق حق روما وللأسف مالقت ولا رقم ولا شي مالقت الا كرت صغير بس حست بإحباط يوم قرته كان حق اول فندق سكنوه " فندق الكوبوي!" تذكرت ان ابوها بعد مو بفندقهم فرع روما خلاص راح فندق جديد و محد يعرفه الا مشعل انقهرت شنو يعني الحين شمصيرها ؟ تقعد هني لين يجي الليل ؟ المكان موحش مرت نص ساعه كامله ومشعل مو مبين قعدت تفكر اللحين "مشعل شعرفه اني بكون هني ؟ هو ماشافني يارب يجي لو بالحاسه السادسه بس المهم اوصل لأهلييييي حرام اللي يصير معاي شوي ويوقف قلبي ...مشعل الله يهداه جان قالي اسم المنطقة على الاقل او الفندق يمكن ادبر نفسي واروح لأهلي بس طول ماهو بالمترو ساكت هذا اللي خلاني اسكت ولا اتكلم خصوصا بعد هوشه امس !!" طلعها من تفكيرها صوت المترو اللي وصل قبل شوي وقاموا الركاب اللي يصعد واللي ينزل .. وديمه كانت واقفه بس بتشوف اذا مشعل نزل معاهم والا لا ؟ بعد مانزلوا كلهم حرك المترو اللي خلاها خلاص تفقد الامل ... "وينه مانزل ؟ انا كنت متأكده انه بينزل .. ليش مانزلت ليش تخليني عرضه للرايح والراد .." بلعت العبره اللي فيها وسكتت شافت ان قعدتها مالها أي فايدة .. كذا محطه وقفت بس مشعل ماكان معاهم .. شلت اغراضها جنطة صغيره مع فوفو .. وصعدت الدرج وشافت الشوارع والرايح والراد .. خذت نفس عميق وللي خلاها تنسى اللي صارلها المباني اللي شافتهم كان كل شي بروما يدل على حضارتها العريقه كان الهواء فيها طبيعي الورود مفتحه والزرع اخضر فاقع .. والسيارات مجكنمه على قد السايق .. والاعلاانات اللي ماليه الشوارع .. والتكاسي .. استانست على روما شكلها توّنس .. تذكرت كلام ابوها " روما ماتقل روعه من باريس " 
" يبى وينك والله ماحسيت بروعه باريس ولا روما بدونكم .. الواحد بدون اهله مايسوى والله "
ديمه شافت اول كوفي بعد ماطلعت من المترو وقعدت فيه كانت القعدات برى 
-----
مشعل من الجهه الثانيه كان مو قادر يقعد على الكرسي من الضيقه كانت جنطة ديمة الرياضيه معاه واول ما وصل المحطه الثالثه نزل فيها بس بهالمحطة طول فيها تقريبا نص ساعه كان يبي يرجع ودلوه انه لازم يصعد من الجهه الثانيه اتجاه عكسي وصعد ونطرّ لين وصل المترو وركب وقعد طبعا خمس دقايق يحمل ركاب .. واهو وده الساعه تركض ويوصل المحطه الثانيه .. " يارب اتكون بمكانها " لانها بتكون طامه كبرى ان مالقاها وين يودي وجهه من ابوها !!وهو اللي طاق الصدر ومتكفل فيها بغيابه
بعد ماوصل المترو .. صعد هو للجهه الثانيه .. وراح للمكان اللي نزلت منه هي بالضبط والكرسي اللي كان فيه فووفو .. بس ولخيبة الامل مالقاها اللي حس فيه حزتها ان وده يقعد بس مايقدر يوقف اكثر .. طول المترو وهو واقف على رجوله وخاصه ان رجله اليسرى اهملها وقعد يدوس عليها بعنف وهو يمشي بسرعه كان خايف عليها .. ديمه امانه عنده ولازم يوصلها لأهلها شلون تضيع منه ؟؟ قعد على الكرسي نفسه اللي كانت ديمه طول اليوم تنطره فيه وقعد هو اللحين ينطرها فيه .. حس انه توه بدى يحس باللألم اللي برجله اليسرى .. طول اليوم كان متجاهله كليـاً .. بس الألم اللي بقلبه اكبر .. شلون اللحين بيروح لأبوها ويقوله والله بنتك ضاعت روح دور عليها .. ومشعل ماعنده وقت اليوم المفروض يوصلها لأهلها ويرجع باريس اليوم اخر يوم لأجازته .. حس ان الدنيا قامت تصك بوجهه .. مافي شي اهم من ديمة بالنسبة له المهم انها تكون بخير .. لانه اخر مره شافها كانت حاطه ايدها على وجهها وتبجي .. " انا شفتها هني بهالمحطه وين بتكون راحت ؟ معقوله ؟؟ بتكون ركبت مع اول مترو وصل وكملت طريجها ؟؟ لالا شلون اصلا هي ماتدل .. اكيد بتنطرني عشان اوصلها .. لا اكيد انها اطلعت من المترو .. خلني اطلع واشوف يمكن القاها .. "
طلع مشعل من المترو .. وانصدم هو الثاني بروما .. وجمالها .. وقعد يمشي ناوي يفتش كل محل موجود يمكن بتكون فيه .. تمسك بأخر امل انها بتكون موجوده بهالشارع .. تذكر انها اكبر خوافه يعني لو شافت جلب هني او شي يخوفها شبتسوي ؟؟ وخصوصا مامعاها احد .. والله تموت من الخوف اعرفها انا .. 
وهو يمشي الا جاه صوت صرخه صوت يعرفه وهالصوت بذات كان مشتاق يسمعه والتفت شافها ديمه قاعده بطاولة في الكوفي من برى .. 
ديمه : مشعـــــــــل
مشعل بعد ماالتفت لها حس ان شي بقلبه طاح من مكانه ماصدق انه لقاها بهالسرعه 
مشعـل : ديمه انتِ بخيرررر؟؟؟؟
ديـمه قعدت تبجي : حرام عليك تخليني وتروح اذا انت معصب علي لا تكلمني بس مو تروح وتخليني لحـالي مشعــ ـ ـ ل انا كنت بمــ ـ ـ وت من الخــ ـ ـووف
وحطت ايدها على وجهها وقعدت تبجي بحرارة
وين لقلب مثل مشعل يشوف اغلى انسانه ملكت قلبه تبجي قدامه بهالضعف ومو قادر يسوي شي ولا حتى يطبطب عليها المفروض هو الي يحسسها بالامان وهي اللحين ماقامت تحس بالامان قاعدة تبجي قدامة ويطالعها بنظرات تأنيب ضمير على اللي صارلها 
مشعل: اناا انساج عشاني معصب عليج!! .............. اللحين هذا اللي فهمتيه كله ؟ 
ديمه : اجل ليش ليش خليتني ؟ وقلت لي احنا بالمحطه الثانيه وقصيت علي ورحت !!؟
مشعـل : ما قصيت عليج ديمه انا سألت قالوا لي اسم المنطقه مو بالمحطه الثانيه بالمحطه الخامسه وقبل لا اروح اسأل عشان اتأكد شفتج مغمضه عيونج خفت ازعجج قلت بروح شوي اسأل وارد رحت ورديت ماشفتج عبالي بتروحين شوي واتردين بس يوم شفتج واقفه عند باب الركاب وقعدت اركض ما تصورت انج تنزلين لان محد قالج انزلي .. 
ديمه :انت انت قلت لاتنكر
مشعل : ادري بس حتى لو كانت محطتنا الثانيه بتنزلين بدوني ؟؟ 
ديمه : عبالي انك نّزلت الجناط وبترجع تناديني .. 
مشعل : تقومين تنزلين ؟؟ تدرين اني ماروح مكان الا رجلي على رجلج 
ديمه : وبعدين حركّ فيك المترو ؟؟
مشعل : حركّ فيني ونزلت المحطه اللي بعدها وبدلت بينهم وركبت الثاني ورديت وجاني احباط عمري ماحسيت فيه يوم ماشفتج على الكرسي ديمة انتِ امانه عندي يعني بتكونين تحت عيني لين اوصلج لأهلج .. يعني بدال هالساعه اللي ضعنا فيها المفروض انتِ عند اهلج وانا راد باريس
ديمه : قدر الله وما شاء فعل .. مستعجل على باريس شكلك تبي الفكه
مشعل طالعها بنظره حزن
مشعل : انا ابي الفكه ؟؟ ديمه ماتدرين انتِ شكثر غاليه علي وو..... بس شقول خيرا تعمل وشرا تلقى امشي امشي
ديمه حست بشعور غريب لمشعل .. خاصه يوم قالها ماتدرين شكثر انتِ غاليه علي ." صج يامشعل هالكلام ليتك تحس باللي بقلبي "انبها ضميرها حيل شافته يحط ايده على رجله المضروبه امس .. حست انه هو بعد تبهذل معاها .. يبي يوصلها لأهلها بأقرب وقت بس الظروف تصير ضدهم حست بنظرته حنان عمره ما حسته .. الا بعين امها وابوها .." ياه لي هالدرجه يخاف علي ؟ ويحاتيني" قطع تفكيرها يوم شافته قعد على الكرسي ويعابل برجله يمين يسار يبي يهدي الالم .. وكان باله مشغول 
ديمه : مشعل فيك شي ؟ 
مشعل : لا مافيني شي 
وقعد يطالعها وده يقول شي وبعدين تنهد وتكلم
مشعل : ديمه تعرفين اني امس يوم عصبت مادري انا شقلت فا مابيج تاخذين بخـاطرج .. 
ديمه سكتت وطالعت رجوله 
مشعل : يعني لالحين ماخذه بخاطرج ؟ 
ديمه : ولايهمك انسى 
مشعل : ديمه عشاني لاتاخذين بخاطرج والله كنت معصب حتى ماتذكر الكلام اللي قلته 
ديمه :ادري انك كنت تون من الالم ومع هذا تكابر .. بس انا ماتكلمت الا عشانك والله ومو ماخذه بخاطري ولا توقع اني بشيل على احد بخاطري وخاصه لي كان غالي .. 
مشعل رغم الالم اللي يحس فيه برجله بس مع هذا رسم ابتسامه وسيعه على وجهه .. لين بينت غمازاته " آآه ياربي صج اللي سمعته ؟ يارب اكون بعلم" .. بس ماصحاه الا الالم اللي حس فيه 
مشعل ماسك رجله : آآه 
ديمه : مشعل الله يخليك اسمع كلامي خلنا نروح الطبيب الله يخليك 
مشعل ماقدر يرد طلبها .. وخصوصا انه ماقدر يتحمل الالم بس قال
مشعل : لا اول بوديج لأهلج قبل لا تضيعين مره ثانيه
ديمه : والله ما راح اضيع بلصق فيك لين توديني اهلييييييي 
مشعل : يعني شنو اللحين ؟
ديمه : مايبيلها كلام مستشفى 
ركبوا تاكسي و راحوا لأقرب مستشفى .. 
وصلوا المستشفى وديمه نزلت قبله وراحت نادت الممرض يجيب الويل جير .. وراحت صوب مشعل 
مشعل : من قالج بركبه ؟
ديمه : لا تحرني تراك طول اليوم تركض برجلك ومعورها ارتا ح دقيقه بس 
مشعل : ليش تفاولين علي انا مافيني الا الخير 
ديمه : مشعل تدري انك عنيد .. اركب لو سمحت مابي كلام زايد 
مشعل بداخله وده يضحك على تصرفاتها الغريبه .. بس ماقدر الا ينفذ اوامرها .. وجنها ثلج على صدره .. 
مشعل : كانا ركبنا اوامر ثانيه ؟؟
ديمه اكتفت بابتسامه ولين وصلوا الدكتور حولهم على الاشعه وبعد ماخذوها راحو للدكتور وشاف الاشعه بتمعن .. وشاف انها رضــّه قويـه .. ومشعل اول ما جاته الضربه ما اخذ مهدأ ولا شي .. وكان يدوس عليها بعنف .. عطاه الدكتور مسكنات وطمنه انها مو كسر .. وقاله لازم يريح على الاقل يوم واحد يمدّ رجله .. ويرخيها .. ولايدوس عليها واجد .. ولا يستخدم أي كريمات لها مشعل كان يقول للدكتور أي أي وهو مناك مايبي يسوي اللي قاله عليه .. وراه نادي .. ولعب .. بس من الطفاقه الزايده تدخلت ديمه بالموضوع وقالت للدكتور انه لاعب كرة قدم .. والدكتور طالعه بغضب انه خش عنه امر مثل هذا وعطاه تقرير براحه من اللعب لمده يومين فقط .. 
وبعد ماطلعوا من المسشفى
مشعل : كان لازم تقولين له اني لاعب ؟
ديمه : مشعل جاء الوقت اللي تنتبه فيه على صحتك 
مشعل : شفتي شقالج رضه يعني انا متعود 
ديمه : لالا يعني اذا رديت عندك يومين ماتلعب فيهم .. يعني يا استاذ اجازتك بتتمدد ..
مشعل : ومن قالج ابي اجازه ؟
ديمه : ماعتقد انسان سوي تجيله الاجازة ويرفضها 
مشعل : يعني بالله عليج اقعد بالغرفه احكر نفسي بهالاجازة ؟ ليش والله لازم اريح !!
ديمه : يعني انت مفهوم الاجازه عندك هياته لا الناس التعبانه ترتاح 
مشعل : ماعلينا المهم اخذيت مسكن للألم .. يلا ماتبين اتردين لأهلج ؟
ديمه : مييته واشوفهم والله اللحين شوقي لهم زاد اكثرمن يوم كنت بباريس
مشعل : يمكن عشانج تدرين انهم بهالديره .. 
ديمه طالعت الساعه وشهقت 
ديمه : الساعه 4
مشعل : ايي ذكرتيني بكلم ابوج اكيد يحاتينا لاننا تأخرنا 
ديمه : اوكي
مشعل : بس بنمر كوفي اول بناكل شي 
ديمه : اوكي اللي تشوفه 
وهم يمشون بالشارع صوب الكوفي كلم مشعل بومحمد وقاله انهم ضيعوا المحطة وتأخروا شوي وتقريبا ساعه بالكثير وهم واصلين .. ماشاف انها حلوه يقوله ضيعت بنتك وقعدت ادور عليها.. ورحت المستشفى وهالكلام اختصره كله وقاله هالكلمتين .. 

يتبع
.
.
تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

ودخلوا الكوفي .. وقعدوا بالطاوله .. وديمه تأشر لمشعل تبي تكلم ابوووها عطاها مشعل التليفون وقالها انها بيروح يطلب وهي اشرت له على اللي تبيه من المنيو .. وامسكت التليفون .. وهو راح
ديمه : الوو
بومحمد : هلالالالالاوالله ديووووم شلونج ؟
ديمه : يبى مشتاااااااااقتلكم والله احس الايام اللي راحت دهر
بومحمد : عن العيارة تراج فريتي الشانزليزي كله 
ديمه : ههههههههه يبى والله مافي شي يسوى بدونكم
بومحمد : لولا التأخير جان انتِ اللحين عندنا
ديمه : ايييي يبى ترى مشعل امس كان يلعب بالحديقه كرة قدم وانصاب ولو تشوفه اليوم تراه يعرج على رجله اليسرى واللي أخرنا رحنا المستشفى عشانه وقاله الدكتور رضـه قويه وراحه يومين من اللعب وقال اقل شي تريحها يوم وهو اليوم بيرد باريس وبيدوس عليها لين يقول بس 
بومحمد : لا ما يستاهل والله .. دام عطاه راحه يومين شحقه يرد؟ 
ديمه : مادري عنه يحب يعاند روحه 
بومحمد : خلاص انا كنت نازل بحجز لج غرفه بحجز غرفتين وحده لج والثانيه له على الاقل يقعد هاليومين هني تحت نظرنا ومثل ما سوالنا المعروف بنرد له المعروف .. 
ديمه : أي والله احسن حل
بومحمد : ديمه لاتقولين له اني حجزت له خليه اذا جاء بتفاهم معاه بالغصب والا بالطيب 
ديمه : هههههههههههه اعرفك يبى اذا تبي الشي تجيبه .. 
بومحمد : يلا ماطول عليج لاتأذين الرجال زييين يلا مع السلامه 
ديمه : هههههه ان شاء الله بحفظ الله 
رجع مشعل وقعد .. شوي والا جاي وراه الطلب .. 
مشعل : ها ليكون قلتي لأبوج انج ضعتي؟
ديمه : لالا ماقلت
مشعل : اشووى
وهي تضحك بداخلها " ماتدري شراح يجيك لي وصلنـا !"
مشعل : اوه الساعه اربع ونص تتوقعين اقطج وارجع يمديني ؟ 
ديمه وماسكه ضحكتها : أي اكيد يمديك
مشعل : يعني ارد باريس تسع
ديمه : أي وحط راسك
مشعل : شفتي التاكسي اللي وصلنا المستشفى ؟
ديمه : أي اشوفك تسولف معاه
مشعل: تخيلي شهادته هندسه بديرته ولا لقى وظيفه
ديمه : شدعووووه
مشعل : أي ليش مستغربه اللحين بس يتخرجون المهم شهادة جامعه مايهتمون شنو التخصص
ديمه : حرام راح تعبه على الفاضي
مشعل : أي وشكثر جامعيين قاطينهم بيبوتهم لا شغل ولا مشغله
ديمه : أي والله هالدول ترى تعاني
مشعل : يعني شهادته هندسة تلقينه يسوق تاكسي !
ديمه : العتب على ديرته 
مشعل : يوم جاء هني وظفوه مهندس بشركه زينه وفترت العصاري يشتغل بتاكسي
ديمه : زين دامه مهندس يعني معاشه زين شحقه يشتغل تاكسي
مشعل : لاوالله اجل ليش هو متغرب ؟ جاي عشان يكدّ صبح وليل ..
ديمه : اهاا الله يعينهم 
مشعل : انزين ماقلتي لي شنو طموحج وين ناويه تتخصصين ؟
ديمه : مادري لالحين يمكن ادخل ادب انجليزي 
مشعل : تـمام حلو وانا ملاحظ لغتج الانجليزي تمام 
ديمه : وانت 
مشعل : انا هني طموحي 
ديمه : شنو مافهمت عليك ؟
مشعل : طموحي جابني باريس.. انا ابي العالميه .. الاحتراف
ديمه : حلم حلووو ان شاء الله تحققه .. 
وبعد ما خلصوا طلعوا من الكـوفي .. وركبوا تاكسي وعطوه العنوان احسن من المتروا والمصخره اللي تصير .. وبعد ما وصلوا .. الفندق نفسـه .. ديمه حاطه ايدها على قلبها .. وتبتسم .. مستــــانسه "خلاص وصلت لأهلي مابيني وبينهم الا خطووووووات والله العظيم احبكممممممم " 
مشعل: يلا ديمه اانزلي وصلنا
وهو يراقب ملامح وجهها .. وقلبه بيتقطع من الالم " خلاص مابقى شي ياديمه كنتي سحابه صيف وبتعدي من حياتي افرحي وصلتي لأهلج وانا شلون بفرح بفراقج ؟ " 
سكتت وشلّ الجناط وديمه تركض على باب الفندق .. 
مشعـل: ديمـــــه تعــــــــالي 
ديمه : الله يخليك بسبقك
مشعـل : ديمه اناقلت لج رجلي على رجلج لين اوصلج بيدي لأهلج 
ديمه : يعني شنو بضيع ؟
مشعل : لاتستبعدين هالشي .. المهم امسكي فوفو والا تبيني اشله بعد؟
ديمه : ههههه لالا فوفووووووو عطنيااااااااه
وتكلم فوفو بصوت عالي مو حاسه بنفسها 
ديمـه : فوفوووووو وصلنـا انت مشتاق لهم مثلي صح ؟؟ يلا الله يعينك على قرقت انوارو
وصراخ ميشووو 
مشعل : ميشو ههههههه هالبنت نكته
ديمه : شفتها
مشعل وهو ينزل الجنطه من التاكسي 
مشعل : كل ماتطلع تشخلني بصراخها 
ديمه : ههههههههههه ياقلبي عليها تكفى بسرعـه 
ودخلوا الفندق .. وشافوا محمد واقف عند آله الكاكاوات والكولا .. وكان معطيهم ظهره .. 
ديمه صارخت : حموّووووووووود 
طيح محمد الكولا من ايده متخرع من صراخها 
ركضت له وتللوووووت عليه واتحس بالعبره اخنقتهاااااا .. 
محمد : ديوووم وينج فيه يومين يالظالمه ماشبعتي من باريس؟
ديمه : هههههههههه تكفى كرهت باريس لاتجيب لي سيرتها
محمد :شخبااااارج شلونج ؟
ديمه : اناااااا بخيرررررر والله بشوفتكم 
والتفت محمد على مشعل وحس باحراج قعد ساعه يسلم على اخته ونسى الرجال واقف
محمد : نسيتينا نسلم على الرجال .. 
وسلموا على بعض .. وخذاهم محمد فوق عند اهلها كان الفندق رااااااقي احلا بمليون مره من فندق باريس.. كان يطل على النهر وتحت في كراسي وطاولات تطل على النهر وصاير الكوفي تحت .. وبعد ما وصلوا سويتهم طقوا الباب الا يفتح بومحمد .. والفرررحه تشع من عيونه .. 
بومحمد : هلالالالالا وغلالالالالالا بشيخه البناااااات
ديمه ماقدرت تستحمل قطت نفسها بحضن ابوها وبجت .. 
بومحمد : ديوم عاااااااد كلها يومين .. باجر لي تزوجتي شراح تسوين 
مشعل + محمد يضحكوووون 
بومحمد : ديوووم حبيبتي خلاص تراج وصلتي عندنا المفروض تضحكين مو تبجين .. 
ديمه : يبى والله من الفرحه ابجـ ـ ـي 
بومحمد : ههههههههه انزين خليني اسلم على مشعل 
ومشعل منحرج وكان كل شوي يضحك على ديمه 
بومحمد بعد السلامات .. وجت ام محمد وسلمت على مشعل .. وقعدوا كلهم بالصاله .. 
ديمه حست ان امها يوم سلمت عليها كان ودها تعابتها على اللي صار بس الغريب انها التزمت الصمت .. 
بومحمد : ها ديوم ليكون اذيتي مشعل بصياحج وعنادج ؟
ديمه : هههههههه اوف بهذا صج اذيته
مشعل : لا بالعكس ترا بنتكم هاديه 
فجت ميشو الباب ودرعمت عليهم بصراخ 
ميشوو : ديووووووم جـت هيه هيه
وقطت نفسها بحضن ديمه وديمه ماصدقت على الله وقعدت تحبب فيها لين طقتها ميشوو على وجهها
ميشوو: ونـ ـ ـاااااسه انتِ ضعتي ؟؟
ديمه : مالت عليج شنو وناسه تبين فرقاي انتِ ؟
ميشوو : بس انا ماشفت فوفو من زماااااان 
محمد : ههههههههههههههه فقدت الطير ولا افقدت اختها
مسكت ديمه ميشوو وا شرت لها تروح لمشعل تسلم عليه 
راحت سيدا ونطت فوق القنفه .. ومسكت شعره كان ناعم ومو طويل حيل 
ميشو : شعرك حلووو نفس شعري
مشعل : اول شي قصري صوتج بطيتي اذني ثاني شي انا شعري احلى 
ميشو : بس حررررة انا شعري اطول منك .. 
مشعل : أي لازم انتِ بنت انا ولد 
ميشوو انقهرت : شنو يعني ولد ؟
مشعل : يعني يكون كبير وعنده عضلات 
ميشو : ليش عدلات (عضلات) ؟
مشعل : عشان يطق الشرير 
ميشو وتعطيه بوقس قوي على بطنه 
مشعل : آي شسويتي
ميشو : انا بنت عندي عدلات اطق شرير
مشعل : ههههههههههههه اللحين انا شريررر ديمه تكفين امسكي اختج
وتاخذها ديمه .. وتدش الغرفه الثانيه ودشت وراها امها .. 
واول مافجت الباب الفاصل بين الصاله والغرفه الثانيه .. شافت انوار قبالها .. شكلها كانت تطلّ عليهم .. 
ديمه : انووووووووار يالخايسه والله اشتقت لج 
انوار: ههههههههههه هلا والله بأهل باريس
ديمه : تكفين ابي انساااهااا 
انواروتغمز لها : علينــــا 
ديمه : يمى منج الا قوليلي شلونج شخبارج شسويتي بغيابي ؟
انوار: جبي انا لاجديد انتِ اللي قوليلي شسويتي من رديتي الفندق ذاك اليوم لي اللحين 
ديمه : يمىىىى جذي ماراح اخلص 
انوار: مو مشكلتي مشكلتج
ديمه : ههههههههه صج فضوليه شكلج قاعده تبصبصين 
انوار بصوت واطي: ايي كنت اخز مشعل 
ديمه : شحقه
انوار : اتعرفيني احب اقرى تعابير الوجه .. في شي عرفته بس مابي اقوله لج اللحين .. 
ديمه : شنووو قولي تكفين 
انوار: لالالا مو اللحين اول قوليلي كل اللي صار بباريس عشان اتأكد من معلومتي .. 
ديمه : ترى بديت اشك بهالافكار اللي ببالج .. 
انوار : لا والله ترااها عاديه .. بس جذي اسلي عمري .. تعرفين 
ديمه : ادري انج تحبين السوالف .. 
انوار: المهم ترى مشعل بيقعد معانا يومين 
ديمه تبتسم : أي ادري 
انوار: اشوفج مستانسه 
ديمه : اكيد وصلت لأهلي 
انوار:لالالا مستانسه انه بيقعد ..
ديمه : اولا قصري صوتج هو لالحين مايدري ثانيا اهو تعبان وانا اللي قلت لابوي انه يلزم عليه يقعد 
انوار : اهااا حرام كسر خاطري شفيه ؟
ديمه : بقولج كل شي بعدين تسهرين اليوم ؟
انوار: وهل يخفى القمر اكييييييييد مايبيلها بسحب منج كل السوالف .. 
ديمه : خلاص اجل ضبطيلنا السهره ولاتنسين برينجلز وكولا حقي .. بس نبي نكون لحالنا مانبي نزعج احد 
انوار: مشكله حمود بالغرفه وهو يبط الجبد ينام مبجر فا ماعرف اشوف التلفزيوون ولا شي فا من القهر أأجر لوب توب 
ديمه : انزين ميشو عند امي صح 
انوار: أي 
ديمه :خلاص انتِ تكونين وياي بالغرفه الجديده وحمود لحاله وبس جذي ناخذ راحتنا انا وياج بالسوالف
انوار: هيييييّاااا وناسه واخيرا ردت لنا الروح يختي قبل صم بكم عمي حمود يتمشى تحت وميشو لاصقه بأمي وامي مع ابوي يتمشون على النهر واناااااا قاعده بغرفتي واندب حظي 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه ليش ميت زوجج 
انوار: هههههههه هذا الناقص اندب حظي عليه يروح بستين لعنه 
ديمه : يمى منج ماعندج حب ورحمه 
انوار: ماماااا خلي الرحمه والرأفه لج .. 
ديمه انزين بروح لهم بشوف شصار على سالفه قعدته .. 
انوار: اوكي ..
راحت لهم لقت ابوها ومشعل يسولفون .. عن مواضيع مختلفه .. وحست ان لا لحين ابوها ماقاله .. بعد حوالي نص ساعه .. تقريبا خمس ونص .. 
مشعل : يلا يابومحمد الامانه وصلت الحمدلله وانا لازم ارجع مابي اتأخر 
قام مشعل 
بومحمد : وين ان شاء الله ..لا ترى غرفتك محجوزة وبتبات يومين والا نسيت كلام الدكتور ؟ 
مشعل من سمع كلام بومحمد التفت على ديمه ونظرته كأنها سؤال " انتِ قلتي له ؟ " تفاجأ باللي صار من وراه 
مشعل : بس انا مافيني شي والحمدلله اقدر امشي واتحرك ولاتنسى ان اجازتي ثلاث ايام خلصت .. 
بومحمد : التقرير اللي معاك مكتوب فيه راحه يومين من اللعب .. وهاليومين بتقضيها معانا .. وتحت نظرنا .. ولا تنسى انك ولدنا وماراح نرضالك تروح تعبان .. 
مشعل : بس ياعمي ..... 
ماعرف شيقول مشعل .. حس بإحراج هو موجايب معاه لبس ولا شي .. 
بومحمد : قلتلك والله ماتروح الا بعد يومين وتراني حجزت لك غرفه .. وانتهى الامر ....
مشعل : انزين امرنا لله بنقعد بس ليش كلفت على عمرك ؟ 
بومحمد : هذا ولا شي مقابل اللي سويته لديمة بنتي .. 
مشعل : بس هذا كان واجبي .. 
بومحمد : وانا بعد هذا واجبي .. 
مشعل ابتسم .. وسكت .. 
بومحمد : ترى حاولت معاهم لين شافولي غرفتين قبال غرفنا .. 
مشعل : غرفتين ؟
بومحمد : أي ولا تنسى ديمه 
مشعل : اهااا ..
مشعل صج انه تضايق بالاول لانه تفاجأ بس بالاخير تذكر انه بيقعد مع ديمه يومين بعد .. ابتسم براحه .. 
طلع بومحمد كروت غرفتهم وعطى واحد ديمه واحد مشعل .. 
بومحمد : شوفوا غرفكم ان شاء الله تعجبكم .. واذا تبون ترتاحون روحوا ارتاحوا تراكم جايين من سفر .. 
وخلاهم ودخل داخل .. 
ديمه كانت تشوف نظرات مشعل لها تخوف شكله وده يعاتبها .. بس تداركت السالفه وكلمت محمد
ديمه : ساعدني عفيه ودّ اغراضي غرفتي 
محمد : عفيه ديوم خليها بعدين .. خلاص بليل بوديها 
ديمه : انت طول عمرك كسلان خلاص مشكور .. 
وقعد يكمل لعب بالقيم بوي .. ومسك مشعل جنطتها الكبيره وطلع من الغرفه حست بإحراج لانها علمت ابوها .. وخلاه يضطر يقعد .. بس اهم شي صحته .. 

يتبع..

أختكم فــ تحياتي ــي الله

----------


## أختكم في الله

احط التكملة وله لا؟؟!!

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

اكيد حطيها وبسرعة الله يخليج ما اقدر ابغي اعرف الباقي مشكوووووووره

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

يالله خيه والله حرام نستنا وايد

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

خية غناتي قلبي بسررررررررررررررررررررعه والله تمللت من النتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

الله عليك ليش ما تكملي

----------


## أختكم في الله

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفة ماكملت لكم القصة كانت عندي ظروف..

لكن الحين بعوض لكم..

===================================


طلعوا من سويت ابوها .. بالممر .. 
ديمه : انا هذي غرفتي 
مشعل : انزين فجيها 
فجتها وشافته راااااقيه بمعنى الكلمه .. فخمه .. ماتدري شلون ابوها طاح على هالفندق .. 
مشعل حط جنطتها .. 
مشعل : تامرين على شي ؟
ديمه : مشعل صج انا اسفه اضطريت اعلم ابوي لان هذا كلام الدكتور وانت اعرفك بتهمل روحك اذا رديت .. قلت تريح هني وتغير جو .. 
مشعل طالعها بحنان .. مو عارف قرب هالانسانه منه ليش يسوي فيه جذي .. 
مشعل: انا تفاجأت الصراحه لاني مثل منتي عارفه مو جايب حتى ملابس معاي 
ارتاحت ديمه لكلامه اهم شي مو ماخذ بخاطره .. 
ديمه : زين اشوى اذا جات على الملابس الديره مليانه سوقه 
مشعل: سويتيها فيني 
ديمه : هههههههه وانت سويتها فيني قبل ماسكنتني الا بغرفتك هاااااااه اكلها الحين
مشعل : ان كيدهن عظيم بس لازم ادق على المدرب بقوله عن حالتي وعاد شوفي يوافق والا لا
ديمه :لا والله غصبن عنه يوافق .. انت ماعليك معاك تقرير .. وبعدين هو ماراح يلقى لاعب مثل لعبك ما شاء الله .. مصخرت فريق كامل .. 
مشعل : بنزل شوي بشتري لي شي بجامات اي لبس يكفيني هاليومين .. اوكي
ديمه : عادي روح انا عند اهلي .. 
طلع مشعل من الغرفه .. صج انه استانس داخليا انه بيقعد مع ديمه مده اكبر ..بس تضايق يوم قالت عادي روح انا عند اهلي.. يعني ماصارت تحتاجه مثل قبل .. كان ووده يرد باريس على الاقل يومين معاها يخفف الم وداعها عن اربع ايام .. بس هذا اللي صار .. وهو مايقدر يرد ّ القدر .. 
بعد ماطلع مشعل من الغرفة حطت ديمة فوفو على الطاوله الموجوده عند التلفزيون .. وقعد يوصووص .. وراحت توضت وصلت المغرب .. وقرت المعوذات .. ولبست بجامتها وطلعت اكل فوفو واكلته .. وهي تطالعه مستاااااانسه وتعبانه تبي تريح ساعتين بس وراها سهره لين الفجر .. وماقدرت تسولف معاه حطت راسه توها بتنام الا يرن التلفون وازعجها وردت عليه كانت انوار ..
ديمه : انتِ شلون عرفتي رقم غرفتي ؟
انوار: من سأل ماضاع حبيبتي
ديمه : يعني وحده تحب الفضول نفسج ماشفت .. 
انوار: المهم يلا شقاعده تسوين ماتبين تنزلين معانا .. 
ديمه : لا اخر شي افكر فيه الطلعه ابي انام ساعتين وقوميني وراي سهره والا نسيتي 
انوار: اييي مالومج شبعتي من الهياته هناك .. المهم نامي ماما وبقومج بعد ساعتين بالضبط يعني ان ماقمتي بالهدوء بكسر الباب .. 
ديمه تذكرت مأسات قومتها كل يوم وضحكت 
ديمه : لا لا ماراح اطول تصبحين على خير 
انوار: وانتِ من اهله ..
حطت راسها وناااااااامت وهي مـرتاحه نامت وهي بين اهلها وناسها مو غريبه ضايعه ونايمه بغرفة مو لها 
مشعل كان حاط بباله بيروح يشتري بجامه على الاقل قبل لا ينام بس اول مادخل غرفته وشاف السرير قط روحه قط موحاس بأي شي كثر التعب اللي فيه .. 
بعد ساعتين بالضبط .. الساعه تسع ونص
قامت ديمة من كم المكالمات اللي سمعتها والازعاج اللي سببه لها التليفون .. ولاردت على التليفونات لانها درت انها انوار المزعجه .. راحت غسلت وجهها وتوضت وصلت العشاء وبعد ماخلصت من الاذكـار حست انها مشتاقه تقعد مع فوفو مثل ماكانت تقعد معاه بالكويت كانت تصك البلكونه وتقعد تسولف معاه لين تزهق .. ولو انها نادراً ماتزهق منه لانه من ريحه الغالي.. كان قرب هالطير يسبب لها الراحه .. وبطبيعة النفس البشريه .. اذا شخص غالي واهداك شي لا شعوريا بتحتفظ فيه قد ما تقدر .. وتخليه شي خاص فيك .. فما بالك اذا هالشخص نفسه انفقد خلاص ماله رجعه للحياة .. اكيد بتتحول هالهدية إلى تذكـار .. من الصعب فقدانه .. واهي سوت كل اللي تقدر عليه عشان توفر لهالطير الحياة .. وسوت المستحيل عشان تحافظ على قرب هالطير منها .. كانت ديمة لابسه بجـامه وسيعه وكمها طويل .. قعدت تلتفت تدور هي وين حطت فوفو ..بس الغريب ان مالقت له اثر او على الاقل صوت يدل على وجوده .. دورت ومالقت الا الكبت وجاتها فكره غبيه ان فوفو داخل .. وفتحت بس مالقته .. استغربت هي دشت الغرفه وقفلت الباب وفوفو كان على التواليت .. وين راح ؟؟ شي غريب صاير اكيد .. فجت الكبت مره ثانيه و
طلعت شيلتها ولبستها وطلعت .. من الغرفه مو مستوعبه انها لابسه بجامة .. راحت وطقت الجرس على غرفه انوار بس محد يرد عليها وقعدت تطق بيدينها بقوة مره مرتين الثالثه فجت لها انوار .. ودخلت الغرفه .. 
انوار : زييييين قمتي 
ديمه بوجه ناشف من التعابير : وين فوفو !!!!
انوار ارتبكت وقعدت اتطالع امها اللي قاعده تطالع التلفزيون .. وامها بادلتها نفس النظرات .. 
ديمه : ليش تطالعون بعض .. وين فوفو !
انوار : يووه يا ديمه حيل مهتمه بهالطير .. مادري شاللي معلقج فيه
ديمه : انتِ اتعرفين عنه شي ؟؟
انوار : هاااا .. لا مادري 
قامت امها من القنفه ومسكت ديمة بحنان ..
ام محمد : ديمة يمى شفيج ؟
ديمه : يمى مافيني شي وين الطير ؟؟
ام محمد مسكت ديمه وقعدتها على القنفه 
ام محمد : اسمعي ياديمة انا من اليوم كنت بكلمج بهالسالفه بس قلت اخليج ترتاحين بالاول .. واللحين اعتقد اقدر اكلمج بهدوء 
ديمه شافت طريقه امها شلون تتكلم .. حست السالفه اكبر من جذي ولها علاقه باختفاء طيرها !!
كملت ام محمد كلامها : اعتقد ماكنا نشوفج بالكويت من عقب النكسه اللي جاتج .. كنتي صاكه عليج الغرفه يا اما لاهيه بالنت والا بالبلكونه مع هالطير .. ديمه حالج تغير .. صحتج راحت .. اهملتي كل الناس حتى قعدت اهلج .. وانغلقتي على روحج .. حاولنا نطلعج بس انتِ ماكنتي تساعدينا .. وسفرناج قلنا يمكن يتغير شي .. بس شفتي شصار ضعتي والسبب هالطير .. احنا جايين نصلح الوضع والا انخربه .. ديمه انتِ شفتي شصارلج بعد ماتعلقتي بعمج ماقدرتي اتكملين حياتج طبيعيه من بعده .. فا اللي اشوفه انج تعلقتي بهالطير بشكل مو طبيعي مابي المأساه تتكرر .. ديمة انتِ غاليه علي ومابي شي يضرج .. انتِ ماحطيتي فبالج ان هالطير بغى يوديج بستين داهيه؟؟ .. خلاج تنسين اهلج وضعتي بديره مو ديرتج وماكان عندج سكن لو الله ماسخرلج ولد حلال جان الله وعلم شصار فيج.. وانا اعتقد اللي سويته لمصلحتج .. 
ديمة تطالع امها بخوف 
ديمه : شسويتي !!؟
ام محمد : خلاص انسي هالطير لان ماعاد له وجود
ديمه بصوت عـــالي : لالالالالالالا
ام محمد : قصري حسج ابوج بالغرفه الثانيه نايم 
ديمه قلبها بغى يوقف : يمى انتِ شتقولين؟؟
ام محمد : خلاص هالطير صار حرّ وماله رجعة للقفص 
ديمه : طيرتيه !!!!!
ام محمد بهدوء: اي
ديمه : اصلا الغرفه كانت مقفوله شلون خذيتيه ؟
ام محمد ببساطه: معاي سبير غرفتج .. 
ديمه استوعبت وقعدت تبجي بقهر : دخلتي غرفتي وانا نايمه وخذتي طيري و........ آه يمى ليـشششش سويتي فيني جذي ليششش؟
ام محمد : خلاص ديمه هذا اللي صار بتبجين شوي وتنسين .. وبترتاحين صدقيني .. 
ديمه : يمى انتِ موفاهمه هالطير شنو بالنسبه لي .. يمى حرااااااام اللي تسوينه فيني 
ام محمد : ماني خابرتج تحبين تربين طيور شمعنى هالطير بالذاااات .. 
ديمه " آآآآآه يمى ليتج تدرين ان هالطير من عمي .. "
ديمه قعدت تصيح : ........ يمى انا انا ماقدر ماقدر افقد الشي مرتيييييييين 
امها ماعرفت شقصد بنتها بهالكلمه .. بس قربتها لحضنها بس ديمه ابتعدت عنهم وطلعت من الغرفه .. 
طلعت وهي تصيييييح ....... مابقى لها الا فوفو من ريحه عمها و خذوه منها .. خلاص ماله رجعه .. الطير هذا هو الوحيد اللي عاصر معاناتها من البدايه وكان صابر معاها ومتحمل .. يجي يتركها ويروح بدون سابق انذار مثل اللي راحوا قبله ؟؟ شاللي قاعد يصير من حولها اهي مو عارفه بالضبط شنو بس اللي تعرفه ان قلبها بدا ينزف من جديد بفقدان ثالث دفعه رحلت من دنياها فجأه .. 

يتبع..

أختكم في الله

----------


## أختكم في الله

تااابع..


دخلت غرفتها وقطت نفسها على السرير تبجي بحراره .. " يعني هم موعارفين اني ضعت عشانه مو عارفين غلاته بقلبي ليش يحرموني منه .. اهم بجذي احكموا علي بالاعدام .. "
بجت وبجت بس حست انها بتختنق ان قعدت بهالغرفه اكثر من جذي .. ومالها خلق تشوف احد من اهلها .. راحت لجنطتها وطلعت بدله لبستها ونزلت تحت .. تبي تشم هواء بدال ماتختنق بالغرفه ولا احد درى عنها .. راحت صوب النهر اللي يطل عليه فندقهم مباشره وكانت فيه كراسي وطاولات .. عند النهر .. ماكان للنهر سور .. يقدرون الناس يقعدون وينزلون رجولهم .. بس الرصيف حيل عالي على النهر .. يعني بيكون بعيد عليهم الماي قعدت ونزلت رجولها .. وتطالع على مدّ النظر ودموعها تطير من عيونها ماكانت تقدر تغمض عيونها لأن حرارة الدموع بتحرقها .. فاتحتهم على وسعهم ومعطيتهم الحريه بالسقوط .. قبل بعز ضيقتها كانت تشكي للطير .. اللحين لمنو بتشكي !! كانت قاعده وتردد كلمتين ..
" ماقدر افقد الشيئ مرتين !!"
حوالي ربع ساعه صكت الساعه 10بالليل .. نزل مشعل بعد ماقام وهو متضايق من نومته .. كلا دواه .. وصلى ونزل .. بيروح يشتري له بجامه من السوق اذا كان السوق مفتوح .. طلع من باب الفندق ويحس ان الدنيا فعلا بدا يعم فيها الهدوء والناس تختفي شوي شوي .. وهو ماشي بطبيعه الحال لازم يمر على النهر عشان يوصل الشارع الرئيسي .. كأنه لمح شي مألوف .. رجع على ورى خطوتين وشاف انسانه قاعده على النهر ومنزله رجولها .. وتطالع على مد الشوف جنها سرحانه .. لانها ابدا ما حست بوجوده.. 
مشعل : ديمه هذا انتِ !؟
ديمه التزمت الصمت .. 
مشعل : ديمه شفيج ماتردين .. ديمه 
ساكته ولاكأن في احد موجود .. لالحين تسبح بعالم ثاني .. 
مشعل حس انها موطبيعه وخاصه يوم شاف الوقت .. وطالعه بروحها وعالنهر .. قعد على ركبه بعد ما انصدم يوم شاف دموعها تطير من عيونها بشكل يخرع .. وكأن شي صار .. 
مشعل بصوت عالي : ديمه شفيج خرعتيني .. 
ديمه طالعته بجمود : نعم
مشعل : شفيج قاعده هني لحالج هالحزة .. !
ديمه ماردت عليه .. تطالع الفراغ اللي قدامها .. ودموعها غصبٍ عنها تنزل ..
مشعل : ليش ماتردين 
طالعته واضحكت باستهزاء وكأنها تستهزء وتضحك باللي قاعد يصير لها .. ودموعها اختلطت مع الابتسامه 
مشعل : ديمه ترى والله خرعتيني ......... تكلمـــــــي
ديمه : فوفو ............... ماقدر افقد الشي مرتين ماقدر .. 
قعدت تبجي هالمره بشكل افظع من قبل .. وكأنها ادركت الصدمه .. واستوعبتها .. 
مشعل ربط الكلمتين ببعض .. والي افهمه انها افقدت الطير خلاص .. وهذا اللي وصلها لي هالمكان بهالوقت .. 
مشعل حاول يتدارك الموقف خصوصا وهي تبجي بشكل غريب
مشعل : انزين قومممي من هالمكان أي احد يدزج تطيحين 
ديمه : مابي اتحرك ماقدر
مشعل بصوت اعلى وهومعصب : ماراح تقعدين هني .. قومي قدامي بالطاولات على الاقل .. خلنا نتفاهم 
ديمه : مابي شي انت شتبي اصلا وخر عني 
مشعل ماقدر يتمالك نفسه من الغضب 
مشعل : قوووومي بالطيب ترى والله ماتلقين نفسج االا انتِ محطوطه فيه بالغصب 
ديمه قعدت تطالع نظراته العصبيه ونفذت بهدوء توقعت منه الا متوقع 
وهي قاعده على الكرسي وهو قاعد على الكرسي اللي قبالها .. وبينهم الطاوله .. وهي ربعت ايدينها وحطت راسها بينهم .. على الطاوله .. 
مشعل : اللحين قولي لي السالفه كلها .. وخلاص وقفي هالدموع بفهم السالفه 
ديمه : امي امي يامشعل طيرت الطير خلاص ماله رجعه 
مشعل : ليش تسوي جذي ؟
ديمه : تقول تعلقج فيه ماله مبرر 
مشعل باستغراب : ليش اهي ماتدري !!؟
ديمه : لا 
مشعل : ليش ماقلتي لها ؟ 
ديمه : يعني تبيني اقولها اني متعلقه فيه عشانه من ريحه عمي .. بتقولي انتِ معقده نفسيا ومتعلقه بأوهام مالها صله بالواقع .. وماراح يخلون طبيب نفسي مايقطوني فيه .. اهلي واعرفهم عدل .. 
مشعل : لونج قايلتلهم ماكان سووو اللي سووه .. 
ديمه : هذا اللي صار خلاص اهم مو راضين يستوعبون اني ماقدر افقد الشي مرتين افقد الغالي وافقد ذكراه صعبه والله .. بس منو بيحس باللي فيني .. محد .. عبالهم بهالطريقه بيرجعوني ديمه الاوليه الا اهم رجعوني لأيام نكستي .. بجهلهم .. خلاص يعني ماعندي احد افضفض له .. رحت يافوفو وخليتني !؟ 
مشعل : لحظه امج شلون خذت الطير وهو بغرفتج ؟
ديمه : عندها السبير ...
مشعل : بس ليش جيتي هني لحالج وبهالوقت .. ماخفتي على روحج ؟
ديمه : انا وين وانت وين .. 
شافت ديمه ان مشعل قام يطالع اللي جاي وراها .. والتفتت وشافت انوار .. 
انوار اول ما وصلت لهم ارتبكت .. 
ديمه : مشكوره وجزاج الله خير منو الضحيه الجايه بعد ؟
انوار ارتبكت زياده .. 
انوار : ديمه انتِ فاهمه كل شي غلط انا مالي دخل 
ديمه : شنو الغلط اللي فهمته ؟ وشلون انتِ مالج دخل .. خلاص فوفو راح امنت بالله عادي بس قولي الصج 
انوار : من قالج انه راح ؟ 
ديمه : اتمنى انها ماتكون نكته بايخه .. 
مشعل طالع ديمه بعصبيه لانها ضغطت على البنت وخلتها تنحرج ولاقدرت تتكلم .. 
مشعل بعتب : ديمــه !
انوار: فوفو فوق ينطرج 
ديمه فزّت من مكانها : شنو ؟
انوار: امي كانت بتجيس نبضج .. بتشوف اذا عادي عندج كانت بتتخلص منه بأي طريقه .. ااما اذا صار مثل تو اللحين .. بترده لج وامرها لله .. 
ديمه بفرحه ودموعه متجمعه بوسط عينها 
ديمه : صج والله ؟ احلفي امانه قولي ان اللي صار كله جذب .. عفيه قولي .. 
انوار: والله العظيم .. ان فوفو ينطرج فوق وانا توني مأكلته .. لان صارلي ساعه احايل امي اقولها ترد لج اياه .. وهي تقولي مصيرها بتتعود على بعده .. 
ديمه : انزين ليش سويتوا فيني جذي .. انا ناقصه تعب !!
انوار: مادري عن امي شكلها منقهره من حركتج اللي سويتها بباريس .. هملتينا وركضتي ورى طيرج 
ديمه ارتاحت : الحمدلله يارب ..
مشعل ابتسم : والله امكم عليها دقات قويه .. 
انوار+ ديمه: هههههههههههههه 
قام مشعل من مكان واشر بيده لديمه بتهديد .. 
مشعل : ان ماقلتي لأمج عن سبت تعلقج بالطير انا بقولها !
ديمه : خلاص عادي قولها .. المهم اني لقيته .. 
قام من مكان وراح وراحت ديمه مع انوار فوق .. 
بالغرفه 
دشت ديمه وشافت فوفو بالقفص ينط يمين ويسار .. وسمعت حسه وصوته وتوه ردت لها الروح .. " ياه يافوفو الله لا يبين غلاك "
ام محمد ضمت ديمه : والله لو انا اللي رحت مابجيتي علي كثره .. 
ديمه : لا يمى لا تقولين جذي تكفين .. انتِ اغلى انسانه بالكون .. لي فقدج مايبقى بالحياة طعم 
ام محمد : الله يخليكم لي وويخليني لكم 
ديمه :اميييييييين يارب 
انوار : ايوووووووا يعني بنكمل السهره اليوم 
ديمه بتحرق اعصاب انوار : ماظنتي 
انوار: لالالالا حرام عليج .. ترى قعدت احايل فيها لين وافقت تردلج طيرج بس ترى مو حبـاً فيج لا مابي السهره تخرب .. 
ديمه : شوفي انتِ لج ضلع بالموضوع .. لانج كنتي تدرين وساكته .. يعني بسويلج دسكاونت 50% من السوالف اللي صارت ماراح اقولج اياها .. 
انوار: وووجع ان شاء الله اجل انا سهرانه عشان اتأمل بسواد عيونج ؟ والا سواد عيونج ؟ انا ابي السوووووالف 
ديمه : يمى بنتج هذي طالعه على منو ماني خابره في وحده بالعايله تحب السوالف والعلوم غيرها؟ 
بعد حوالي ثلاث ساعات .. بداية السهره .. بغرفة ديمه .. 
انوار: جيبي الكاكاوات بالثلاجه .. 
ديمه : ثلاجتي فاضيه تصفر 
انوار: يوووووه الاكل كله بثلاجتي روحي جيبي خلاص انا ماقدر اقوم من مكاني .. 
ديمه : لا توصخين الغرفه بالحب اللي تاكلينه .. حطيلج صحن وحطي فيه الحب .. 
انوار: ههههههه مادري مع السوالف اندمج واقط يمين يسار .. 
ديمه : لا ماما هذاك بغرفتج مو بغرفتي .. 
انوار: يعني صايرتلي فيها امي الثانيه .. لا حد يوصخ .. المهم روحي جيبي اكلناااااااا لا يصكون الباب والله ما اسهر وانا جوعانه ..
ديمه : هههههههههههه ام بطنين .. يلا بروح بعد قولي شتبين عشان مو كل شوي داخلين طالعين .. 
انوار : امممممممم جيبي الاونو تلقينها فوق الثلاجه .. 
ديمه : هيه انتِ تعالي معاي ماقدر اشل كل الاغراض .. 
انوار: لو سمحتي وتكرمتي انا اهلج كارفيني هاليومين كلهم وانتِ تتمشين بربوع باريس .. خلصي حركي هالشحوم .. 
ديمه : جبي والله اني ضاعفه 
انوار تحب تحبطها : أي قصي على غيري .. 
ديمه : جبي والله ماروح صج ماتنه ؟ 
انوار: هيييييه وصمخ ترى اتغشمر روحي يلا 
ديمه : اففففف زين 
لبست ديمه شيلتها وهي لابسه بجامتها .. 
انوار: تعالي تعالي يارب لا تحاسبنا على مافعله السفهاء منا 
ديمه : شفيــج بعد ؟
انوار: ببجامه يالظالمه ؟ الحين افرضي احد شافج بالممر .. 
ديمه : منووووو بيشوفني .. الصور المعلقه يعني ؟ شفضحج فيه ترى كلها خطوه والناس كلهم نايمين منو اللي بيطلع وبيشوف ديمه بنت منصور شلابسه ؟
انوار: اقول انثبري بس دامني على لبسي بروح اجيب اغراضي .. 
ديمه : اففففف فكه جان قلتي من الاول .. 
بعد مارجعت انوار .. 
انوار: ديمه مشعل لالحين قايم .. 
ديمه : ليش توه راد ؟؟ 
انوار: أي ومعاه جيسين .. 
ديمه :أي اكيد شارليه ملابس لان ابوي صدمه حتى هو مو جايب معاه لبس .. 
انوار: اللحين قولي لي كل شي من طقطق لي سلام عليكم .. ترى ان حسيت انج نسيتي شي او طوفتيه بخليج تعيدين السالفه من الاول .. 
ديمه : انزين شتبيني اقول بالضبط .. 
انوار: عن الاستهبال خلينا نبدا من اول ما قمتي ونزلتي .. ودريتي ان احنا رحنا شصار ؟ وشلون شفتي مشعل .. وخبري ان ماكو حجز شلون قعدتي بنفس الفندق .. يلا لاتخلين بقلبج شي .. 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه من عيني هذي قبل هذي .. بس جم بتعطيني .. 
انوار : أي بدينا بالاستغلال .. 
ديمه : ليش قالولج انوار .. المهم بقولج كل شي بس بليز لاتقاطعين خلي اسألتج بعد ما اخلص النشره.. 
انوار بحماس : اوكي .. 
قعدوا طول الليل سهرانين وقالت لها ديمه كل شي ولا خشت عليها شي .. وكل ماتذكرت ديمه سالفه قعدت تضحك .. على الاحراج حزتها .. وتقول لانوار وانوار مستانسه على الاخر .. اتحس ان فيه احداث .. وبعد ما قالت لها ديمه كل شي .. 
انوار : حسافه ليتني انا اللي ضعت 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه لا نصحيه موناقصين قصت وجه
انوار : لا يعني وناسه وبعدين تعالي انتِ باطه جبدي .. شنو سويتي له سالفه عشان قال بيردج جبي وروحي معاه بعد احمدي ربج مقدم خدمات ببلاش 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه والله لو انج مكاني جان ماقلتي هالكلام .. 
انوار : تدرين حقدت عليج .. اجل تبلشين الرجال مع فريق كامل .. وتقولين له اخذ حقي منهم .. زين جات على رضه بالرجل .. 
ديمه : ها شفتي مو اقولج هالسفره من اولها احراجات وتقولين ياليتني مكانج .. انتِ اسكتي كلا والا يوم صرخ علي .. خلاص ودي الارض تنشق وتبلعني .. 
انوار : ههههههههههههههه زين سوى فيج .. 
ديمه : تراج تتطنزين علي .. المهم جم الساعه ؟ 
انوار: اممممم ثلاث ونص تقريبا 
ديمه : مالت عليج وليش ماتقولين خليتيني اقرق طول هالوقت نامي يمال العافيه ورانا طلعه من الصبح 
انوار: ادري بس اتحدى ان عرفتي وين بنروح ؟ 
ديمه : يعني من طقت بتسوين لي سبرايز .. خليه لج اللحين الطلعات ترى ماتهمني 
انوار : هههههههههههههه من الهياااااااااااااااته اللي هتيها ياماما مو انا اللي منطقه بين اربع حيطان 
ديمه : أي ادري هذا اللي قاهرج .. بس اعرفيها طلعه بدون اهلي ماتسوى .. 
انوار تغمز لها : أي صح ماتسوى .. 
ديمه انحرجت وقعدت تطالعها بنظره استغراب 
ديمه : ليش هالنطرات الخبيثه 
انوار : لا بس انا كان شي ببالي بس بعد اللي عرفته تأكدت منه .. 
ديمه بفضول : شنو ؟
انوار : لالا مو اللحين اقولج عليه .. 
ديمه: متى !
انوار : بوقته ان شاء الله .. 
ديمه : كيفج انزين ماراح تنامين .. 
انوار : لا ناطره عرض جفنشي الساعه اربع على فاشن تيفي 
ديمه : وععععع هالقناه زهقت منها هناك 
انوار: يالخبله نسيتي كلام مريوم قالت لنا صوروا العرض كامل .. 
ديمه : شتبي فيه ؟
انوار: أي بدينا بالاستعباط اللي ماحبه .. نسيتي عرس خالد شهر واحد ؟ 
ديمه : ايييييييييييه يحليله .. اشوى انا شريت فستان بسيط بس راقي .. 
انوار: وليش ماوريتيني اياه ؟
ديمه : اوووووف ترى مع الحوسه بالجنطه .. 
انوار: المهم حلو شكله ؟ 
ديمه : قلتلج بسيط بس راقي 
انوار: جم قطيتي عليه ؟
ديمه تغمز لها بلؤم : مبلغ وقدره 
انوار: جذااااااااابه من وينلج الفلوس؟؟؟؟؟ 
ديمه : حبيبتي ديمه بنت منصور تتسخر لها الفلوس تحت امرها 
انوار: أي واخت ديمه بنت منصور مقطوطه على صخر المهم من وين لج؟
ديمه : الفيزا عندي .. عطانياها ابوي قال اشتري اللي تبينه بس اهم شي اشتري اغراضج للجامعه .. عشان ماتروحين الكويت وتهونين 
انوار: وليش ماتعطيني شي هذا وانا اختج الحنون الرؤوم ؟
ديمه : عاد تدرين ماصرفت منها حيل .. يوم ضعت .. الاخ مشعل ماخلاني ادفع شي 
انوار: هالمشعل ما شاء الله مادري شلون طاح لج من السماء يعني لولا الله ثم هو جان ندورج بشرطه كليفورنيا 
ديمه ماتت من الضحك 
ديمه : شدخل كليفورنيا ههههههههههههههههه 
انوار: شسمه مو جارتهم 
ديمه : وين ابله الجغرافيا عنج ........ والله لو درت عن هالسالفه تردج لي اولى ثانوي 
انوار: هههههههههههههه استري على ماواجهتي 
ديمه : خلاص ظهري عورني بروح انام 
انوار: اوكي بس الكاميرا وينها ؟ عشان بصور العرض 
ديمه : داخل الكبت .. بس حذرتج مابي اقوم واشوف نص الغرفه حب مقشر 
انوار: هههههههههههههههه لا افا عليج السيرفس بينقذون الوضع .. 
ضحكت ديمه على اختها الرقله ونامت وهي مرتاحه .. 
على ثاني يوم الصبـح الساعه تسع .. ديمه قامت قبل انوار.. انوار طبعا نايمه على الارض والتلفزيون مشغل .. وحوسه امس على حطتها .. بس في حسنه وحيده سوتها قبل لا تنام انها صكرت الكاميرا .. قامت تسبحت وصلت ولبست ملابسها .. وخلت انوار بمكانها بس غطتها ببطانيه .. وخذت فوفو والكاميرا .. ونزلت تحت لان غرفه امها وابوها مصكره .. تدرين ان الكل نايم ليش تزعجهم هي ماراح تبعد بس على النهر .. بتصور المكان وتسوي رحله استكشافيه .. لأول مره من سافروا ديمه تقوم من نفسها بدون لحد يقومها .. حاسه بنشاط اليوم غريب .. 
راحت للكوفي اللي يطل على النهر وطلبت لها ريوق .. وقعدت على اقرب طاوله قبال النهر .. 
وشافت الجو روعه روعه .. لو الود ودها جان طبت بالنهر وكملتها .. وسرحت شوي وهي تشوف الطيور تطير من النهر لي عالي السحاب .. تشوف الجو غيّر .. و نفسيتها غيرّ .. اليوم كله غير .. قعدت تدور بجنطه الكاميرا ولقت قلم وروقه .. واستغلت الفرصه وكتبت .. 
" .. أترى الطيور المحلقه في سمائنـا هذه !؟ انهـا لعجيبة أرى فيهـا الحـرية وأي حـرية !! .. حريـة الانطـلاق بلا قيد بالسمـاء .. تبلغ العنـان .. وتعـبر الشطـآن والخلجان .. وتطير بالبلدان .. !
..
حـرية هذا الطـير ليست كحـريتي .. فهو يطير ويطير .. ومرجعـه الشجـر ليرتمي بأعشاشة الصغيره .. ويعيش بقية حياته محلقـاً بالسمـاء .. إمـا مرتميا ً بهذا العش الصغير .. أم مهاجـراً .. راحلا عن البلدان .. !
..
لا فحريتي ليست كحريتهُ تلكْ .. فحريتي لها طعمٌ آخر .. لهـا سحر ورونقٌ وجمـال .. إنهـا حريـة الفكـر .. وحريـة القلـم .. اكتب بما يجول بخـاطري .. وافكـر بمـا يدور في ذهني .. من فكـرٌ ومعـان ٍ .. يجب ان تظهـر وان اعبر عنها بإسلوبي وقلمـي .. 
..
ياتُـرى !؟ .. هل لسيل أفكـاري سدود .. هل لجيش اشواقي جنود ؟ .. هل لبلدة آمـالي حدود ؟ .. اسئله تجول بخاطري ولا تحضرني اجوبتها .. ولكن سأترك لقلمي الحرية في نقش خـطه .. واترك لفكري الحرية في ابداء رأيه .. واعمل على تحقيق أحلامي وآمـالي .. بكـل ما املك من طمـوح .."
.. 
قعدت تتذكر كل مواقفها مع مشعل وحست بشعور غريب .. خايفه انه يختفي من حياتها .. فجـأه مثل اللي راحوا من قبله .. حست انه بدا يشغل جزء من تفكيرها .. وحست ان هالرحله ماراح تكون مختلفه عن غيرها لولا ظهور مشعل في منتصفها .. استغربت من نفسها انها ارتاحت لهالانسان بالذات وقالت له كل همومها .. وهي اللي كانت واعده نفسها ماتنطق مع احد ولاتشكيله حالها .. توقف تفكيرها .. عند اللحظه اللي بيروح فيها مشعل ويختفي ولا راح تشوفه بعدها .. غصتها العبرة لا اراديا .. مع انه تو الناس على هالشي.. وجرت خط القلم .. وكتبت هالخاطـره ..
" .. قلت له والعبرات تقطـع كـلامي وتخنقه .. تذكـرني .. كل ما لاح في سمـا عشقك 
حبٍ جـديد .. تذكـرني .. كـل ما عطرت أزهـار الربيع هالكـون الوسيـع .... تذكرني كل ما 
امطرت هالدنيا امطار وغردت فيها الطيور .. تذكرني كل ما ناظرت شمس الغروب وهب
نسيم الجنوب .. تذكرني كل ما ادمعت عينك .. حـزن .. ضيقه .. عتـب .. إللي يكـون .. تذكـرني 
تذكـرني .. قـال لي بكـل عجب وبكـل ذهـول !! عمـري انا ما نسيتك حتى اني اتذكـرك .. !!
اسمك داخل القلب بالدم مكتوب .. صورتك يازين ماقد فارقت هدب عيني والجفون .. فكري ما 
قد اشغله مخلوق كثرك يا بدر البدور .. وبعد كل اللي سمعتيه تقولين اذكرنـي !!؟ لا يافرحه 
ايامي وعمري ووجدّ العيـون .. عمري انا ما نسيتك حتى ما تبقين في حيـاتي .. ذكـرى .. أو 
.. صــورة .. في دفـتر ذكـرياتي .. مكتـوبة .. و .. مرسومـة .. "
-----

انتظروا الجزء التاسع...

يتبع..

أختكم في الله

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره ويالله لا تطولي علينا

----------


## hope

واااااااااااااااااااااااال طوويل قريت بس الجزء الأول وعجبني واااجد

وبقرى الأجزاء الباقي اذا صارعند وقت فاضي

وننتظر الجزء الخامس

مشكوره خية يعطيك الله الف عاافية

تحيااتي
حور

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

الجزء التاسع خية لا تتاخري حطي 5 اجزاء ورى بعض احسن

----------


## أختكم في الله

شكرا على مروركم..

إن شاء الله اقدر البي طلبكم..

===================================


:: الجــزء التـاسـع ::
مرت نص ساعه وهي قـاعده بمكانها ماخذها جمـال المنظر والنهـر والطيور اللي فوقه .. راحت طلبت لها ريوق .. الا انوار جايتها وعيونها متنفخه من النوم .. 
ديمه : صبـاح الخير 
انوار بنفس: هلا صباح النور
ديمه : ترى مالي دخـل شفتج نايمه على الارض غطيتج يعني لا تقولين ليش ماقومتج تنامين على السرير .. 
انوار : اي واقوم وضلوعي كلها تطقطق عادي !
ديمه : ههههههههه والله محد قالج نامي على الارض.. 
انوار: المهم شهالخيانه من صباح الله خير .. تتريقين وتخليني ؟
ديمه : والله توه جاي روحي اطلبي بسرعه .. 
انوار: ليش ماعندهم بوفيه ريوق؟
ديمه : في بس مادري ماحبيته حسيته مكشوف
انوار: اوكي بطلب وبجي 
ديمه : اقعدي اهو يجي ياخذ الطلب 
انوار: انزين قعدنا ... وين جماعه الخير اهلج ؟
ديمه : نايمين وبعدين انا قلت لج نامي بدون حوسه وحب مقطط بكل مكان حشى مو غرفه نوم زريبه 
انوار: هههههههههه بعد وحده فيها نوم تجي تنظف غرفتها خلاص الحين بينظفونها السيرفس
وصل طلب انوار وقعدت تتريق وبعد ماخلصت راحت صوب النهر ونزلت رجولها نفس حركه ديمه امس واعطتهم الحريه بالحركه .. كأي انسان يأخذه جمال المنظـر .. وسرحت .. اما ديمه كانت قاعده تشخبط على اللي كتبته وشققت الاوراق وقطتهم بالزبـاله .. كمصير كل خواطرها .. اللي تكتبهـا .. والتفت على انوار الا لقتها سرحانه ولأول مره تسرح انوار بهالشكـل ! استغربت ديمه وراحت قعدت عندها بنفس وضعيتها .. وخلوا نظرهم يسرح بالفراغ بالجو بالنهر بالطيور .. بالمباني الشاهقه اللي ورى النهـر .. بالقوارب اللي كانت تروح وتجي على النهـر بكل حريه .. وفوقها الناس مرتسمه على شفاههم البسمه .. ولكل واحد منهم ملكة تفكير .. تاخذه افكاره وتجيبه .. بعد هدوء دام عشر دقايق .. 
ديمه : انوار شفيج ساكته ؟
انوار : هاه .. أي صج سرحت
ديمه : بشنو ؟
انوار: ديموه ماكو غيرج 
ديمه : خير خرعتيني شصاير؟
انوار: تحلمت امس حلم مادري شلون افسره لج احس كله على بعضه مخربط بس في اشياء فهمتها ورسخت فبالي لي اللحين احس اني اشوفها قدامي .. من كثر ماتثبت فبالي .. 
ديمه : خير ان شاء الله اذا يخرع لا تقولينه 
انوار : لالا مايخرع خليني اقوله عفيه عشان ارتاح
ديمه : قولي انا اسمعج 
انوار: تحلمت ان مشعل يقولي روحي بيت عمج محسن .. يأشر لي ويقول دشي دشي .. وانا خايفه .. وافتحت لي مها مرت عمي .. ومادري شلون طقيتها طق لين بردت جبدي .. وكنت خايفه احد يشوفني وطلعت من بيتهم بسرعه الا يمسكني مشاري وطالعني بنظر غريبه بس الاغرب انه ماسوالي شي خلاني اطلع .. وبس هذا الحلم 
ديمه : صج غريب .. بس شدخل مشعل بعمي محسن ؟ 
انوار: هذا اللي لازم اعرفه .. وخلي مشعل اللحين بعرف مشاري ليش طالعني بهالنظره .. ! كان المفروض يطقني مثل ما طقيت امه وانتي تعرفينه مغرور على امه 
ديمه : شوفي الاحلام تصير فيها اشياء اغرب من الخيال .. ولكل شي تفسير ومغزى .. بس الله اعلم انج يوم طقيتي مها مرت عمي .. هذا اسمه كبت .. يعني انتِ بالحقيقه ودج تطقينهااا .. بس ماتقدرين .. صح ؟
انوار: صحين والله مو صح واحد .. انتِ تعرفين انها تكرهه امي واهي السبب بكل مشاكل عايلتنا .. ومتحكمه بعمي لأقصى درجه لدرجه انه يصدق بأمي أي شي.. لين كرهته بأبوي.. 
ديمه : ياااااه خليها على الله .. بالاخير ما يصح الا الصحيح ..
انوار: انزين ديمه انا منقهره شمعنه طلع لي مشاري بالذاااااااااات ؟؟ من عيال عمي كلهم.. 
ديمه : لانه اهو اكبر عيال عمي محسن .. او يمكن لانه مغرور 
انوار: بس شكو بالحلم .. اخ يالقهر .. ودي افسر الحلم 
ديمه : يبابا انسيه .. سيرتهم تجيب الهم والغم احنا جايين نستانس .. 
انوار: بس تدرين .. عماني بكبرهم سرّ ولازم اعرفه .. اجل شاللي فرقهم جذي .. وكل واحد نفسه بخشمه ..! 
ديمه : حريمهم .. 
انوار: ادري هذا سبب ثانوي بس في اسباب ثانيه ... بس الله يهداه ابوي كلا يمدحلنا اياهم وكأنهم ملاك .. ليش ما يقولنا الحقيقه احنا مو جهال..
ديمه : بعد شيسوي اهله يا انوار .. لازم يذكرهم بالزينه قدام عياله .. الماضي المفروض ما يأثر بعيالهم .. 
انوار: أي يأثر انتِ الثانيه !!؟ اثر وخلص اجل بنات عمي ماشوفهم الا من عيد لي عيد واتقولين مااثر !!؟
ديمه : الله يعيـن
انوار: انزين شوفي امي جاااات مع محمد ..
بعد ماقربت منهم امهم .. 
ام محمد : هييييه انتوا قوموا أي احد يدزكم تطيحون 
ديمه : لا يما خلينا وناسه 
انوار: يما وين ابوي ؟
ام محمد : نايم 
انوار: يلا عاد متى بنطلع 
ام محمد : لاحقه ماراح تطير روما 
ديمه : ههههههههههه 
انوار غمزت لديمه .. وديمه فهمت لها 
ام محمد : شفيكم تناقزون 
انوار: آآآ يما ماتتخيلين امس تحلمت بمنو ؟ 
ام محمد : خير ان شاء الله 
انوار : أي عاد قولي منو ؟
ام محمد : منو يا انوار هانم ؟
انوار: بمها مرت عمي 
ام محمد فزت من مكانها .. وقعدت تطالع انوار بنظره كلها اشمئزاز .. 
ام محمد : شجابها على بالج ؟ 
انوار : لا اقولج تحلمت حلم يعني مو صج 
ام محمد : بس بس لاتقولين الحلم .. اقطعي السيره .. 
انوار: ليش يما تراه حلم والله 
ام محمد : انواروو فارقي عن وجهي 
انوار: انزين يما هدي اعصابج 
ام محمد : يعني الا اقولج ان سيرة هالمره تغثني ؟ 
ديمه ساكته وبقلبها تقول " والله مالومج دام كل هالسوالف طلعتها فيج وانتِ ياغافلين لكم لله ! "
انوار : انزين سوري .. اوعدج ماراح اتحلم فيها مره ثانيه .. 
ديمه : هههههههههههههههه أي بكيفحج هو
ام محمد : افففف منكم ديوم روحي شوفي يمكن ميشوو قامت .. وحتى لو نايمه قوميها ولبسيها وجيبيها معاج و هذا كرت الغرفه 
ديمه : غرفه منو ؟ 
ام محمد : غرفه حمود وميشو 
ديمه : انزين خلي حمود يروح صغير القوم خادمهم 
محمد : لاوالله .. جايين نخدمكم ان شاء الله ؟ خلاص امي قالت لج شي قولي ان شاء الله ولا تناقشين مو هذا كلامج لي ؟ 
ديمه تذكرت انها دايما تقول هالكلام لمحمد وافتشلت وخذت الكرت وراحت 
صعدت فوق وخلت الكاميرا والطير مع انوار .. وفتحت الغرفه .. شافت ميشو نايمه بهدوء .. والرضّاعه طايحه على صوب .. والغرفه مرتبه .. قعدت تفكر " غريبه غرفه حمود وميشو وتكون مرتبه ؟ بس اكيد امي رتبتها قبل لا تنزل .. لانها استحاله اتخلي شي وراها معفس .. !"
قربت منها كانت بتقومها .. بس كسرت خاطرها .. شكلها غرقانه بالنوم .. قعدت تفكر شتسوي .. ! " وانا ان شاء بنطرها لين تقوم .. على جذي محنا طالعين الا المغرب ! .. خلاص مالي دخل امي قالت قوميها بقومها .. "
راحت قومتها .. بهدوء وهي تسمي باسم الرحمن .. عشان ماتتخرع البنت .. 
ديمه وهي تقومها : ميشوو حبيبتي قومي .. ماما تحت تنطرج 
ميشو قعدت تتقلب خمس دقايق لين قامت .. بس اللي كانت خايفه منه صار .. 
ميشووو تصيييييح : وييييين مامااااااااا ؟؟
ديمه "لحووول " : حبيبتي لا تصيحين ماما تحت انا بوديج عندها 
ميشوو ببراءه : ماماااااا دااااااااعت (ضاعت)
ديمه : لالالا والله تحت يلا قومي البسج عشان نروح الملاهييييييي أي وناسه يلا قومي حبيبتي 
ميشو : مابي انا ابي ماماااااا وين باباااااااا 
ديمه : لحوووووووول خلصيني قومي ولا تقعدين تصيحين 
ميشوو صاحت زياده من صراخ ديمه 
ديمه تندمت : اف خلاص اسفه 
قعدت تشيلها لين نامت على ايدينها .. 
ديمه : لالالالالالا تناااااامين ميشوووووو قومي 
بس ميشوو نامت .. دخلتها ديمه الحمام وغسلت وجها .. وطلعت بتلبسها الا تصيح بصراخ 
ديمه : والله اذني انبطت .. بس خلاص حبيبتي افففففف وين جوتيج انتِ بعد ؟
ميشوووو تطق ديمه وتجر شيلتها .. 
ميشو : مااااااااااله (حماره)
ديمه : عييييب هالكلام .. والله وقمتي اتسبين ؟ 
وبسرعه بدلتها .. وسوت لها رضاعه على السريع .. وجنه احد يلحقها من كثر التوتر .. وخاصه مع نغمات سينفونيه الصراخ المشهوره .. على صوت ميشو المنرفز ..
حطتها على السرير وهي تبجي وراحت تغسل ايدينها من حوسه الحليب .. و راحت ترتب الغرفه وراها .. ومازالت ميشو تصيح 
ديمه : بـــــــــس خــــــــــــــلاص اسكتي ... اففف شباقي بعد ايي وين جوتيج ؟ افف ودلاغاتج وين .. ياربي 
قعدت تدورها .. بس كانت نص اغراض ميشو بغرفه امها وابوها .. 
ديمه : اقعدي مكانج .. شوي بروح اجيب جوتيج وبجي .. ولا تبجين .. اوكي ؟؟
قعدت ميشو تهز راسها .. ودموعها مغرقه عيونها .. وبالعه الصيحه .. 
طلعت ديمه وخلت الباب مفتوح ثبته طقت على ابوها الباب مره مرتين الظاهرانه نايم .. وبهالحظه ميشو كانت بتفتح الباب بتروح تلحق ديمه .. بدال ما تفتحه صكته .. والمفتاح داخل الغرفه .. وقعدت ميشو تصيح زياده .. ديمه جاها احباط .. " اللحين منو بيفتح لها .. ياربي بتقوم الناس كلهم بازعاجها .. " ديمه توترت حيل .. وخاصه ان البنت صوتها بيروح من البجي .. زادت ديمه ضغطها على جرس غرفه ابوها لين فتح .. 
بومحمد : خير ديوم ؟
ديمه : يبا تسمع ... ميشو انصك عليها الباب .. والمفتاح داخل .. 
بومحمد: وين السبير .؟
ديمه : مو معاك ؟
بو محمد : لالا بغرفة حمود 
ديمه : يوو حتى السبير داخل .. مايصير .. 
بومحمد : انزين المفتاح انتِ وين حاطته عشان نخليها تدزه تحت الباب .. 
ديمه : على الطاوله .. محطوط .. بس يبا اهي تصيح ماراح تفهم .. 
وراحوا بومحمد وديمه ... قبال غرفه ميشوو ويسكتونها .. وعلى هالازعاج طلع مشعـل.. 
مشعل : خير يابو محمد .. عسى ما شر
بومحمد : ميشو مقفول عليها .. والمفتاح والسبير داخل .. 
مشعل: خلاص ولا يهمك دقايق واجيب سبير من الرسبشن .. 
بومحمد : جزاك الله خير ..
يروح مشعل .. بعد ماشاف الوضع متكهرب .. وديمه شكلها قمه التوتر .. دقايق والا السبير موجود .. 
فتح مشعل الباب الا شي اندفع وتعلق برجله شافها .. رفعت راسها له وكأنها تشوف جبل .. بالنسبه لها .. وطالعته بعيون مليانه دموع ..نزل مشعل لمستوى نظرها .. وشالها وبومحمد يضحك على شكلها .. ميشو اشرت على ديمه .. بحقد 
ميشوو : انتِ مــــــــاله 
بومحمد : عييييييب ماتقولين لاختج حماره 
مشعل : ههههههههه لا ميشوو اختج حلوه تحبج 
بومحمد : ديمه انتِ شاللي قردج وخلاج تقومينها هذي مايعرفلها الا انوار .. 
ديمه : بعد امي قالت لي .. شسوي !
بومحمد : بتنزلين اللحين ؟
ديمه : أي امي تبيها ..
بومحمد : دقايق بجيب بوكي وبنزل معاكم 
ديمه : ايي صح وانا باخذ جوتيها
مشى مشعـل لين الانصنصير .. وهو شايل ميشوو وهي مستانسه اتحس انها اطول وحده بالعالم .. وقاعده تلعب بشعره .. بعد ماطلعوا ديمه وابوها.. نزلوا تحت كلهم .. وصلوا صوب القعدات اللي على النهر .. 
ديمه : هذي بنتج الدلوعه لعوزتني .. 
ام محمد : اشوفج طولتي .. 
انوار قعدت مع ديمه .. لحالهم بطاوله .. 
انوار: ايوا ايوا اشوف الاخت طولت نازله مع ميشو و مشعل ؟
ديمه : شوفي ترى صج مالي خلقج .. لو تشوفين شسوت فيني ميشو ماقلتي هالكلام .. 
انوار: هدي هدي .. انزين امي قالت قومي ميشو ماقالت قومي الامم المتحده اشوفج نازله مع ابوي ومشعل
ديمه : تدرين شلون قاموا ؟ قاموا من صرااااااخهاا اللي ينرفز كل خليه بجسمي 
انوار: ههههههههههههه اتصدقين انا صار عندي مناعه من الصراخ .. 
ديمه : جان رحتي قومتيها وفكيتيني من دلعها ..
انوار تطالعها بنظره: مشعل فكج منها بعد شتبين ؟
ديمه : أي مومشعل متكفل بعيال منصور على اخر عمره ؟ 
انوار: لا انتِ اليوم فيج شي .. قولي شفيج .. 
تذكرت ديمه انها كانت اليوم بقمة النشاط والحيويه .. بس من شافت مشعـل حست بغصه .. خلاص بيروح وهي تعودت عليه .. حسته قريب منها .. قعدت تقارن بينه وبين عمها مبارك .. لقت في تشابهه بالصفات .. كلهم يملكون العصبية الفظيعه .. ويملكون الحنان .. يملكون الابتسامه الساحره .. يملكون قلوب اللي حولهم بسرعه فظيعه .. ويشتركون بصفات واجد .. سكتت ديمه بعد ماعرفت الجواب هي كانت تمام بس من شافت مشعل رجعلها الشعور بالخوف .. بدا العد التنازلي وبتوصل طاقيه الاخفاء وبتخفيهم من جديد .. تخفي كل انسان اقترب من ديمة .. و أي انسان حست بقربه بالراحه والامان .. 
" حتى لو ما اعنيه له شي .. انا متأكده انه يعني لي .. والا ماكان حسيت بهالاحساس !! "
ديمه : سلامتج .. مافيني شي 
انوار : امشي امشي بروح اشوف ابوي
ديمه : أي صج وين بتروحون ؟
انوار : عن اللقافه امشي وبتعرفين
ديمه : طالع بس منو يتكلم عن اللقافه !
وصلوا لطاولة بومحمد وام محمد ومحمد .. وقفت انوار عن راس ابوها .. وديمه قعدت قبال امها .. 
انوار تحط نفسها ماتعرف : يبا وين بنروح اليوم ؟
بومحمد يطالعها وعارفها عدل : يعني ماتعرفين !!؟
انوار: امممم اذا انا اعرف في غيري مايعرف 
بومحمد : بنروح نافورة تريفي
ديمه: صج يبا وشنو هذي ؟
ام محمد : نافورة بعد شنو 
بومحمد : هههههههههه يبا هذا معلم من معالم روما لازم تشوفونه .. 
شوي الا وصل مشعل مع ميشو .. 
مشعل حط ميشو على الطاوله عند ابوها ..
مشعل : وهذي الباربي شرينالهاااااا .. 
ميشوو : شعلها طوييييل 
بومحمد : هههههههههههه .. والله يامشعل لو تشوف الجنطه اللي من ديزني كلهاالعابها بس عاد شتقول عن عياره البنات
ديمه " أي مو هو خلقه ابتلش ببنات منصور !"
مشعـل : انا وعدتها اشتري لها .. عشان ماتصيح .. 
ميشو: انا ماحب ديوم انا احب مشأل حبيبي ..(مشعل)
مشعل : وانتِ حبيبتي .. 
وقعدت ميشو تلبس لعبتها وتمشط شعرها .. 
مشعل : ياهي راسها يابس هالبنت قعدنا ساعه عشان اتنقي باربي .. كل مانوريها لعبه تقول لا وتطلع فيها عيب .. 
بومحمد : الله بلشني ببنات حبهم للعنـاد .. 
مشعل طالع ديمه وابتسم .. ديمه سمعت كلام ابوها وضحكت بصوت واطي .. 
بومحمد : يلا متى تبونا نمشي ؟
ام محمد : نتغدى هنـاك 
مشعل : ليش بو محمد وين بتروحون ؟
بومحمد : نافورة تريفي
مشعل : أي سامع عنها .. حلوو والله 
بومحمد : متى نروح ؟
مشعل : اللحين عشان تستانسون فيها .. هي حلاتها الصبح 
بومحمد : بس ودي اشوفها باليتات 
مشعل : مومشكله اقعدوا لي المغرب 
بومحمد : اجل خلاص شورك وهداية الله 
مشعل كان منحرج من قعدته فروما وهو اللي عليه سواه .. ماكان له داعي يقعد .. حس ان العايله جايه سياحه .. هو شكله غلط بينهم .. بس قعد احتراما لبومحمد وخصوصا واهو جارهم من سنين وبينهم عشره عمر .. يعني لو أي احد ثاني طلب منه يقعد جان اعتذر وراح .. بس الا بومحمد ماقدر يرده.. مشعل كل ماطالع ديمه قلبه يعوره .. حاس انها من مسؤولياته المفروض مايروح ويتركها .. وخلاص !! .. حاول يهرب من هالشعور .. ويرجع للواقع ان اللي عليه سواه ولازم يرجع .. بس في شي بداخله يجذبه لهالانسانه .. ولو انها ماتختلف عن غيرها بأي شي غير الهدوء .. بس ترك كل افكاره هذي وقرر يستغل كل ثانيه بأخر يوم له معاها .. وبيأقلم نفسه اذا راح باريس انه ينساها .. 
ديمه تشاور انوار : انا وين تلفوني كنت خاشته عندج وين حطيته ؟
انوار : يوووه بعرف ليش جايبته دام ماعندج شريحه ؟ 
ديمه : بصور يعني حرام ؟
انوار: افففف فوق بجنطتي داخل الدرج .. 
ديمه : شحنتيه ؟ 
انوار : مشحون من زمــــان.. على فكره رتبت الصور خليت صور باريس بمجلد .. وانتِ عاد صور روما خليهم بمجلد ثاني رتبي شغلج 
ديمه : لا انا كنت برتبهم لي نزلتهم على الكمبيوتر .. عشان انقي احسن الصور واعرضهم بالمنتدى 
انوار : مو من زين تصويرج 
ديمه : انتِ ليش تحبطين الواحد ؟
انوار: هههههههههه انزين روحي جيبيه .. ترى شوي ونروح 
ديمه : بخلي فوفو بالغرفه لان اذا راح معاي اليوم بيجيه ارتجاج عقلي 
انوار: ههههههههههههه زين رحمتيه روحي انزين ولا تتأخرين 
راحت ديمه صوب الفندق وناداها بصوت عالي .. ابوها 
بومحمد : ديووووووووم وين ؟؟
ديمه : ماراح اطول شوي وبجي
بومحمد : انا وقفت تااااااكسي 
ديمه : خلني بالتاكسي الثاني 
بومحمد : خلاص اجل انتِ مع حمود بس لاتطووولين 
ديمه : انت عطلتني ماكنت بطول 
بومحمد .. راح ينادي محمد ويقوله يخلي ديمه معاهم .. ركبت انوار وامها وابوها وميشو وحركوا .. وخلوا مشعل مع محمد .. مع ديمه واتفقوا على المكان 
حطت لفوفو الاكل .. ودورت تلفونها .. وخذته .. وشافت ان بدلتها توصخت من حليب ميشوو .. وراحت غيرتها .. حست انها تأخرت عليهم .. مالها خلق نفسية محمد مو ناقصه يجي يقولها انتِ انانيه ومن هالكلام .. طلعت ركض وانزلت اللوبي .. شافت محمد قاعد يلعب بالقيم بوي .. ارتاحت .. شكله مندمج ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : حمود يلا مشينـا 
محمد : زين خلصتي .. بسرعه 
ديمه : ههههههه تتطنز 
مشوا صوب الشارع الرئيسي 
ديمه : يوه عاد اللحين وين نلقالنا تاكسي !
محمد : مشعل موقف لنا .. يلا امشي بسرعه كاهو وقفه 
ديمه وقفت مكانها .. هو طبعا راح عنها .. وفتح الباب وركب .. 
"مشعل بيركب معانا ! "
حست بشعور فرحه مع حزن ماعرفت تحدده بالضبط .. تبي تتجاهله اليوم كثر ماتقدر تبي تحدد نوعيه هالمشاعر اللي داخلها .. وبنفس الوقت مستانسه انه بيكون معاهم .. بهالرحله .. 
مشى التاكسي لين وقف عندها وهي على الرصيف .. 
نزل مشعل من التاكسي وناداها 
مشعل : يلا ديمه تأخرناااا 
ديمه : سوري 
ركبت معاهم .. ومشى التاكسي .. وكانت روما تزخر بالمباني التاريخيه العريقه .. والشوارع التي تنطق بالحضاره ..هي مدينه من طابع خاص مميز.. له سحر وجمال مختلف عن بقيه العواصم الاوربيه .. لانها تحتفظ برونق الاصـاله القديمه .. ديمه انقهرت ماتقدر اتصور جذي .. لازم تثبت السياره .. لانها مرت على مناظر ماتتطوف ..
ديمه : وقفوا وقفوا 
مشعل : ليش؟
ديمه : بصور 
مشعل : ترررررى متأخرين
ديمه : شورانا ؟؟ بنقعد لي المغرب انا بصور هالمناظر والله ماتتطوف 
مشعـل تنهـد .. 
محمد : أي والله مشعل خله يوقف .. على الاقل بتكون الصور تذكـار .. 
مشعـل : ان شاء الله بالرده بتصورون .. اللحين خلنا نلحق على ابوكم .. ترى عبالكم سيدا على النافورة لا بننزل بقارب نعبر نهر .. 
محمد : احللللللف
مشعل : عشان جذي اقولكم مانبي نتأخر كفايه ديمه نقعتنا تحت ..
ديمه : سوري والله غصبٍ عني 
مشعـل : انزين خلنا نمشي بتجينا مناظر احلى من اللي شفتيها وبتصورينها ان شاء الله بس انتِ خلي منج العناد 
اسكتت ديمه .. وشافت انها زودتها .. 
بعد ماوصلوا .. نزلوا 
ديمه : وين النافورة ماشوفها ؟ 
مشعل : من قالج انها هني ؟ 
ديمه : اجل ليش نزلنا !!
مشعل : بنركب قارب عشان يوصلنا الضفه الثانيه .. 
ديمه بخـوف : لالالا مابي 
محمد : يوووووه صح!! 
ديمه : حمود قوله اني اخاف من البحر 
مشعل : بس هذا مو بحر عشر دقايق ونوصل 
ديمه : بحر نهر نفس الشي يعني بنركب قارب نفس الشي مابي 
مشعل : مايخوف والله ماتحسين فيه 
ديمه ترجف : مااااابي مااااابي ماتفهم ؟؟؟
مشعل بدا يعصب : انزين لييش تخــافين منه ؟
ديمه صبت دموعها : يعني ماتعرررف ؟؟؟؟
مشعل قعد يتذكر .. وشهق كأنه تذكـر واعتذر لها
مشعل : اييييي ........ سوري والله ماكنت اقصد 
ديمه تسمح دموعها : خلاص اذا مانقدر نوصل النافورة الا من النهر رجعوني الفندق 
مشعـل : لا شلون اخر يوم !
ديمه : لا باجيلنا اسبوع 
مشعل عض لسانه .. اخريوم له هو مو لهم .. مايبي يعدي اليوم وهي بعيده عنه ..
مشعل : بس مايصير الكل يستانس اليوم الا انتِ 
ديمه غطت وجهها بيدها : استانس بأي مكان بس الا النهر او البحر .. ماقدر
مشعل : خلاص ديمه ولايهمج بتروحين النافورة بس ماراح تمرين على النهر .. 
ديمه : صج ؟ عادي يصير ؟
مشعل : أي افا عليج .. صبر اوقف تاكسي 
وقفوا تاكسي وركبوا .. والله رحمهم ان هالتاكسي يعرف انجليزي و قالهم يقدرون يروحون النافورة بس بتاخذ ربع ساعه بالسياره والنهر يختصر المسافه بس اهم قالوا بالسياره احسن عشان ديمه .. 
محمد بالسياره يهدي ديمه .. اللي كانت هاديه بس سرحانه وهو ماعجبه حالها .. 
محمد : ديمه خلاص انسي شفيج سرحانه .. 
ديمه : مافيني شي زينه .. متى بنوصل ؟ 
مشعل : خمس دقايق بالكثير .. 
نافورة تريفي 
ديمه خلاص عينها على النهر .. ومو حاسه باللي حولها .. كثر ماحاولت تبتعد عن الذكرى كثر ما اقتربت الذكرى منها اكثر اواكثر اما بقصد او دون قصد .. نزلوا من السياره وصلوا للنافورة وكان شكلها ضخم وكان معلم من معالم روما بالفعـل الناس يصورون عندها .. ووكان في كوشكات يبيعون ميداليات وتحف صغيره وقبعات وتيشرتات وهالسوالف .. مشعل تندم على اللي قاله .. ماكان لازم يذكرها .. وخاصه بيوم مثل هذا .. كان وده يشوفها فرحانه طول اليوم عشان يخزن صورتها بذاكرته.. ويحتفظ فيها ذكرى .. بأحلى رحـله قضاها بعمره .. استغلت ديمه الفرصه وصورت النافورة و صورت النهـر والقوارب اللي فيه .. والشجر والسماء .. وكل منظر حلو شافته .. بعدين عطت محمد التلفون 
ديمه : محمد اخذه انا ماعندي مخابي 
محمد : اوكي بس ترى يمكن اصور .. انزين ؟
ديمه : اوكي كيفك بس ياليت ماتزيد عن خمس 
محمد : يمكن اقل 
ديمه : اخذ راحتك .. بس لا يضيع 
محمد : افا عليج لاتوصين .. 
خذاهم مشعل وقعد يدّور بومحمد .. بس الظاهر انهم ياخذون جوله بالنهـر كل جوله تاخذ ساعه عشان يتعرفون على المتاحف الموجوده .. فا مشعل ماراح يتحرك من هالمكان .. بيقعدون يتمشون فيه .. لين يطلعون من النهر .. قعدوا على الكراسي .. بس ديمه راحت صوب النهر .. وتطالع فيه بشرود ذهن .. 
مشعل : شفيها ؟
محمد : ماعليك شوي وتنسى 
مشعل : بس ماكنت اقصد اذكرها..
محمد: ماعليك اعرفها اهي تحب تقعد مع نفسها .. 
مشعل : بس مو زين لها تتذكر
محمد : يعني شسوي ؟ امنع عنها التفكير ؟ 
مشعل : انا بروح اشوفها 
محمد : بس لاتضغط عليها خلها على راحتها .. يمكن ماتبي تتكلم 
مشعل : بس هذي مو حاله .. اختك بتروح دام استمرت على هالحال 
محمد : لاتحاول سوينا كل السبل معاها نفس النتيجه الانعزال والهدوء 
مشعل انقهر الا يشوف حل 
مشعل : انزين ترى بروح اشوف شفيها تجي معاي ؟
محمد : لا انا بقعد لاني ادري انها بتقول مافيني شي وخروا عني 
مشعل : بس يمكن تستحي مني ولا تقولي هالكلام وتسمعني للأخر
محمد : مادري جرب وشوف
مشعل : يعني ماراح تجي معاي ؟
محمد : لا
مشعل : كيفك 
راح مشعل وهو متضايق من الحال اللي توصلته ديمه ... المفروض ماتسوي جذي بروحها وتسلم روحها للذكريات .. وتصير اسيرتها .. قرر يسوي اللي عليه بس يطلعها من هالحـاله .. ولو يخفف عنها أي شي .. 
تقرب مشعل من النهر وصار خلفها .. شافت ظلاله قبالها وبلعت عبرتها ماتبي احد يخفف عنها بتنهار .. عمرها ماشكت ولا قالت اللي بقلبها الا له .. ولشبيهه .. الحين تأكدت ان وجود مشعل بحياتها بيسبب لها الالم .. فوق الالم اللي هي فيه .. فتح لها جروح قديمه حاولت تنساها .. بس الغريب من هذا كله انها ماشكت الا له !! 
مشعـل : ديمه ....
ديمه لفت عليه : هلا 
مشعل : امممم انا اسف نسيت والله (وحط ايده على راسه) نسيت ان المرحوم متوفي غرقان .. راح عن بالي ساعتها .. ماكنت ادري انج تخافين من البحر او النهر عشان هالسبب .. ماكان قصدي اقلب عليج المواجع .. 
ديمه : ليش تتأسف .. انا كنت ناسيه اصلا .. لاني اشوف البحر او النهرعادي بس ما ادخله .. دايما كنت اقوله لا تدش البحر .. كان يقولي لازم نحدق انا وربعي .. وشالفايده ؟ راح.. اخاف والله اخاف من البحر .. غاامض والداخل فيه مفقود والخارج مولود .. 
مشعل : مو مشكله اتخافين من البحر .. لانج مو محتاجته بشكل اساسي عشان تدخلينه .. اللي يحبونه يدخلونه .. بس المشكله انج تقوقعين نفسج بزمن ولا تطلعين نفسج منه .. خلاص انسي المرحله اللي طافت انتِ بمرحله جديده .. الضربه اللي ماتقتل شتسوي !!؟
ديمه بحزن : تقـوّي 
مشعل : وانا ابيج قويـّه .. وابيج تنسين كل ذيج الذكريات اللي ما جنيتي منها الا الالم .. شاللي استفدتيه منها ؟ ضيعتي كورس كامل .. ضيعتي قعده اهلج ولمتهم وسوالفهم .. انعزلتي انطويتي على روحج .. ضيعتي صحتج .. ديمه اللي تسوينه لا ترضين فيه الله ولا رسوله .. انا ماقلت لج هالكلام االا لاني اشوفج عزيزه على الكـل .. ومحد يحب يشوفج بهالحـال.. انا مابي منج الا وعـد .. 
ديمه : شنو ؟
مشعـل : تتغلبين على الصراع اللي داخلج .. وترسمين الابتسامه على وجهج على طول .. وتنهين صفحه الماضي ومن اليوم تفتحين صفحه جديده .. الجاي احلى صدقيني .. عطي دنياج فرصه تعطيج ماعندها .. مثل ماعطتج من مرّها تعطيج من حلاوتها .. 
ديمه من سمعت كلامه لاشعوريا ابتسمت .. حست بشي غريب حست بهالانسان ساحر عرف يحط ايده على الجرح ويداويه وهي اللي عجزت تداويه شهور .. ديمه كانت محتاجه وقفت احد معاها تبي شي معنوي ماتبي الماديات مشعل بكلامه لها كان اكبر دافع لها لتغيير الحال اللي هي فيه .. عرف بكلامه يطلعها من حالتها المؤقته على الاقل .. عطاها روح المنافسه .. والتحدي .. وخلاها تتحدى ذاتها .. " اانا شلون ضيعت سنين عمري .. وانا مدفونه بذكريات راحت مالها رجعه .. صج ان كل انسان محتاج لذكرياته .. بس يتذكر الحلو منها ويترك المّر .. صحيح ان الفتره اللي مرت ماكانت كافيه اني انسى اللي صار .. لكن اانا اقوى من جذي .. لازم اسوي حد لكل هالصراعاااات اللي بداخلي .. لازم اغير نظره الكل فيني .. "
كلامه اثر فيها بشكل كبير حيل .. خصوصا وانها تعبتره عمها مبارك بكل شي .. فا تقبلت منه هالكلام .. اللي بيكون شمعه تنور عليها دربها من ظلام الذكريات .. 
مشعل : توعديني ؟ 
ديمه هزت راسها بايجاب 
مشعل : من اولها خنتي الوعد ؟
ديمه طالعته باستغراب
مشعل :وين الابتسامه اللي قلناعنها ؟
ديمه ابتسمت بشوق كبير انها تتغلب على اللي بداخلها وترضي ذاتها والكل
مشعل نادى محمد 
محمد : يلا عاد وين اهلي؟
مشعل : مكاننا هذا واضح للكل اذا خلصوا من جولتهم بيشوفونا .. 
قعدت ديمه ومحمد بالكراسي .. مشعل راح كوشك يبيع ايس كريم وخذالهم وقعدوا ينطرون .. ومرت نص ساعه ثانيه .. 
محمد : بقى صورتين .. 
ديمه : أي ديربالك لاتزيد عن خمس .. وراي اسبوع بصور فيهم
محمد : انزين زيدي لي وحده لاتصيرين بخيله 
ديمه : يلا عاد حمود .. لاتصير جذي .. 
مشعل ابتعد عن مكانهم وراح يشوف متى يوصل القارب الي فيه بومحمد .. واول ماردّ نادى محمد .. 
ديمه قعدت تاكل ايس كريم ومستغربه شعندهم مشعل ومحمد يتساسرون .. ! بعدين راح محمد للمكان اللي كان فيه مشعل اول .. ورجع مشعل قعد بالكراسي .. 
ديمه زهقت من القعده .. وشافت ان اهلها مطولين .. قامت تتمشى على النهر ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

مشعل : وين رايحه ؟
ديمه : بتمشى وبشوف حمود طوّل 
توتر مشعل : لا تروحين الحين هو بيجي 
ديمه : ليش ؟
مشعل : اهناك زحمه 
ديمه : بس انا بتمشى على النهر ماراح اروح الساحه 
مشعل ماقدر يضغط عليها اكثر سكت .. وتوتر اكثر .. 
قربت اكثر ديمه من مكان الازدحام .. و انبهرت باللي شافته ارقوزات ومهرجان كبير .. واللي يرسمون وجوه .. واللي يرقصون استعراضات .. واستغربت " ليش مشعل مايبيني اجي هني ؟" 
واستانست على الجو .. ودخلت معاهم .. و كانت هناك مجموعه من الفرق اسباني ايطالي فرنسي .. كانت تقام عروض بالساحات الموجوده .. ودخلت بالزحمه وقعدت تشوفهم وتصفق وانقهرت لان التلفون مومعاها مع محمد كانت تبي تصور.. ماكانت بتطوف هالفرصه وترجع .. راحت نص ساعه زياده وهي مو حاسه فيها من الاجواء اللي كانت فيها .. بجانب ثاني كانوا محمد ومشعل قاعدين .. 
مشعل : أهي قالت بتتمشى وبتروحلك
محمد : لا ماشفتها 
مشعل : لاتقول دشت الاحتفال !
محمد: ياخي خلها تستانس هي تعرف وينا .. 
مشعل : ماكنت ابيها تروح تشوف ااستعراض الجلاب اللي مسوينهم وراحت دشت المهرجان ياسلام 
محمد : هههههههههه اتصدق استانست عليهم اشكالهم روعه 
مشعل : أي اختك ان شافتهم بتسويلنا عرس جلاب 
محمد : ههههههههههههههه انا بعرف اهي ليش عايشه؟؟ خوافه درجه اولى
مشعل : ترى كل انسان عنده نقطه ضعف .. هي عندها الجلاب 
محمد : مو بس الجلاب كل شي تخاف منه ههههههه انزين وانت ؟
مشعـل : انا نقطه ضعفي صج الدموع ماحب اشوفهم .. وخاصه دموع البنات احسهم ضعاف يكسرون الخاطر
محمد : انا مادري شنو نقطه ضعفي ؟
مشعل : اذا كبرت بتعرفها اكيد .. مو جنه هذاك ابوك ؟
محمد : واخيراااااا وصلوا مابغوا 
وقربوا اكثر منهم .. 
بومحمد : من متى انتوا هني ؟
محمد : من ساعه تقريبا 
ام محمد : ديوم خليتوها بالفندق ؟
مشعل : لا دخلت المهرجان 
انوار : اللله ابييييييي اروح لها 
بومحمد : اوكي يلا نروح 
ادخلوا كلهم المهرجان والناس كلها تصفق للفرق الاستعراضيه .. اول مادخلوا شافوا ديمه بالصف الثاني .. وراحوا لها .. 
ديمه لمحمد : عطني التلفون بصوور بسرعه قبل لا يخلص العرض
محمد : انزين لا تاكلينا هاج 
صورت ديمه العرض و انوار طلعت كاميرا الفيديوا وصورت العرض بالصوت والصوره .. وميشو كانت متعلقه بمشعل وكان شايلها .. وكالعادة قاعده تلعب بشعره .. محمد التفت يدور ميشو كان ماسكها بيدها تخرع .. الا تناديه من فوق 
ميشوو : انا هنييييييي 
طالعها محمد وفطس من الضحك .. وراح عند ديمه 
محمد : اماااااااانه دقيقه بس صوره وحده 
ديمه : ماتشوفني اصووووور ؟ 
محمد : والله صوره وحده حق ميشو بعد 
ديمه : افففففف انزين بسرعه لا تطول 
راح محمد مستاااااانس .. الا يصور ميشو وهي متعلقه على مشعل شكلها شاذي .. 
صورهم محمد وكان مشعل طالع بالصور وهو يضحك عليها وهي شادة شعره حيل .. 
ورجع التلفون لها .. وبعد ماخلص العرض راحوا كلهم .. مطعم ايطالي طبعا بيتزا .. لان ايطاليا مشهوره بهالاكله .. وتغدوا .. و قعدوا يتمشون لين وصلوا للسوق .. 
انوار : يبااااا حبيبي بندش السوق 
بومحمد : ليش؟ 
انوار : بشوف سوقهم 
بومحمد : قصدج بخم سوقهم 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه 
بومحمد : مع منو ان شاء الله ؟
ديمه : انا وياها
بومحمد : سوري رجلكم على رجلي .. شايفين الزحمه .. 
انوار باحباط : بيروح معانا محمد 
بومحمد : أي مو الخوف لاهو يضيعكم 
ديمه : ههههههههههه حلوووه 
انوار: عااااااد يباااااااا 
بومحمد طالعه بنظره يعني انتهى 
انوار قعدت تتحلطم وديمه كانت تضحك عليها 
ديمه : جزاج من قالج ان احنا نبي السوق ؟
انوار : افففف امبلا نبي نشووووف سوقهم 
ديمه : اعتقد انج شريتي من باريس بعد ماله داعي الصرف الزايد 
انوار : قلت لج بشوووووووف ماقلت بشتري في فرق ترى 
ديمه : انزين لاتعصبين ابوي مستانس لا تقعدين تكدرين عليه 
انوار : افففف زين خلاص 
وهم يتمشون رن تلفون مشعل وراح بعيد .. بس ينسمع صوته 
مشعل : هلا والله بنور الدنيا 
ام مشعل : لاتكلمني زعلانه عليك 
مشعل : افاااااا ماعاش من يزعلج والله 
ام مشعل : يومين ماتدق ولا تسأل عن امك شلونها شخبارها ؟ 
مشعل : والله يما انا مسافر ودقيت على البيت ردت الخدامه 
ام مشعل : وين رايح ؟
مشعل : روما مع بومحمد 
ام مشعل : منو بومحمد ؟ 
مشعل : يما جارنا من سنين ماتعرفينه ؟ 
ام مشعل : ايييييييي يما تذكرتهم .. وينهم شخبارهم صج دنياا ماشفناهم بالكويت تشوفهم بروما ؟ بس يما وتدريبك شلون ؟ 
مشعل : بقولج كل شي لي رديت ان شاء الله .. بس انا باجر راجع باريس واكمل التدريب الاسبوع الجاي الدوري .. 
ام مشعل : الله يوفقك ياولدي شد حيلك ونبيك تبيض الوجه .. والله اني مشتاقتلك لاتقاطعني
مشعل : يما لاتخليني اقلبها مناحه والله لوتدرين شكثر مشتاقلكم جان قلتيلي رد اللحين بس انتِ ماودج تشوفين ولدج لاعب عالمي ؟
ام مشعل : دام العالميه غربه وعمات عين لايما .. 
مشعل : ههههههههههه يما من الحين اشوفج تحطمين 
ام مشعل : ماعليك مني .. المهم انك تشد حيلك 
مشعل : يما بشريني عن ابوي ودلول وعبد الرحمن ؟
ام مشعل : كلهم بخير ويسألون عليك .. بس انت اللي ديربالك على روحك
مشعل : ولايهمج .. يما لاتحاتين .. بكون بخير ان شاء الله .. بس دعواتج الغاليه 
ام مشعل : تراني ادعيلك .. وسلم على بومحمد واهله .. 
مشعل : يوصل ان شاء الله .. 
مشعل اول ماصك من امه .. دخل السوق ويبي يشتري لأهله هدايا لانه ان رجع باريس بينحكر بالمعسكر فا لقاها فرصه .. وهو داخل يشتري .. دق عليه المدرب وقاله لازم يرجع باجر عندهم تدريب الساعه 8 بالليل .. فا يعني لازم بالكثير الساعه 3 اهو بالمترو .. فا هو بيروح الساعه 12 عشان يمديه يريح بالفندق وينزل المعسكر .. بالصوب الثاني عند النهر .. ديمه وانوار .. 
ديمه تطالع القوارب على النهر وتفكر بحالها .. وتكلم انوار اللي كانت على يمينها .. 
ديمه : انا لازم اتغير .. 
انوار : بتسوين عمليه تجميل ؟
ديمه : الشرهه مو عليج على اللي يسولف معاج 
انوار : ههههههههه والله اتغشمر معاج ..شلون يعني تتغيرين فهميني ؟ 
ديمه : ابي اكون احسن .. بطلع نفسي من عزلتي .. الحياه حلوه بس انا مافهمتها .. 
انوار طالعت اختها بنظره ماكره 
انوار : ديوم شاللي تغير ؟ 
ديمه : مو انتوا سفرتوني عشان اتغير كاني بتغير .. 
انوار: لا ماما السالفه فيها ان .. منو اللي غير افكارج ؟ 
ديمه طالعتها وتنهدت : انتِ تعرفين كل شي ليش تسألين 
انوار : كلمج هني ؟
ديمه : أي كانوا بيركبوني النهر .. وقلت لهم مابي اهو اصر يعرف ليش اخاف منه .. وهو بنفسه عرف .. 
انوار : أي كملي
ديمه : وعاد اهو ذكرني بشي كنت جايه عشان انساه .. واهو بنفسه طلعني منه بنصايحه
انوار : زين سمعتييييي .. 
ديمه : انا اصلا كنت زهقانه من نفسي .. اتصدقين وانا اسمع كلامه كأني اول مره اسمع هالكلام .. مو جنه اهلي صبح وليل يعيدونه .. حسيته يعني كل كلمه يقولها لي .. مادري شمعنى هو اللي سمعت له من بد الناس .. 
انوار : قولي شمعنى هو من بد الناس شكيتي له .. 
ديمه : شفتي حتى انتِ نفسي مستغربه 
انوار : يجوز انج .....؟
ديمه استغربت : انا شنو ؟
انوار : لالا ولاشي انا بروح عند ابوي .. 
ديمه : اوكي ناديلي ميشوو بوريها الطيور .. 
انوار: مادري يمكن راحت مع مشعل !
ديمه : لا كاهي مع امي .. 
والتفت كأنها تدور شي .. 
انوار ابتسمت : دش السوق 
ديمه انحرجت .. ولفت على النهر .. " يما منها الساحره شلون تقرى افكـاري !!؟ "
ديمه تبرر : اصلا كنت ادور حمود 
انوار وهي جاكتها : أي صدقتج .. يلا تشاو 
بعد مرور ساعه .. شافوا مشعل جاي صوبهم .. وراح مع بومحمد يتمشون .. بومحمد قالهم اذا جاء المغرب بيمشون .. لان وده يشوف النافوره بالليل .. مع الليتات .. وهم يمشون .. 
مشعـل : دق علي المدرب وقال باجر انت عندي 
بومحمد : صج والله .. ؟
مشعل : أي وانا بطلع الساعه 12 عشان يمديني اوصل واريح .. التدريب 8 وحبيت اقولك من اللحين عشان يمكن باجر اطلع مبجر وانتوا تكونون نايمين .. ماحب ازعجكم ..
بومحمد : يلا الله يكون بعونك .. وشدّ حيلك نبيك تبيض الوجه 
مشعل : افا عليك .. ولايهمك بس نبي دعاويكم .. 
بومحمد : ولاتنسى توصل سلامي لأبوك
مشعل : أي ذكرتني الوالدة تسلم عليكم 
بومحمد :الله يسلمهم من الشر .. والله اني منحرج من ابوك 
مشعل : ليش؟
بومحمد : من عقب ماسود وجهنا محسن عنده .. 
مشعل : محسن ؟ شسالفه عمي ؟
بومحمد : أي ياولدي سالفه طويله .. وان شاء الله ان ابوك نساها ولو اني ادري انه ما نساها 
مشعل : والله خوفتني ياعمي 
بومحمد : لا ماعليك انسى .. اوه مو جنهم فتحوا ليتاتها ؟ 
مشعل: ههههههههه هذا اللي تنطره من اليوم 
بومحمد ينادي محمد 
محمد: هلا يبا ؟
بومحمد : شغل الكاميرا 
وقعد حمود يصور .. وحط على ابوه مع مشعل .. وهم يطالعون النافوره وهم منبهرين كان شي خرافه .. بعد ماظلمت الدنيا .. ردوا الفندق .. كانت اول طلعه رسميه تحسب لهم بروما .. صج استانسوا فيها .. والاهم ان ديمه قررت انها ترجع مثل ماكانت .. بعد ما اثر فيها كلام مشعـل .. اول ما رجعوا راحوا اللي تسبح واللي بدل ملابسه .. وبعد ماريحوا.. صارت الساعه 8
انزلوا كلهم تحت على القعدات اللي على النهـر .. 
ام محمد : خلاص عفيه منصور مانبي نروح مطعم .. تعبت من المشي .. 
بومحمد : ههههههه من اول طلعه هااه .. مافيج قوة تحمل 
انوار: يما اجل لو دخلوج سرفايفر شتسوين !؟
ديمه : هههههههههه من اول اسبوع تطلع 
ام محمد :أي اضحكوا علي بعد لاوصيكم !! شفت يامنصور عيالك
بومحمد : هااااه كلا والا امكم .. مارضى عليها .. باجر كلكم بتتزوجون وبتروحون محد بيبقالي غيرها .. 
ام محمد : يعني عشااااان جذي بس .. وانا على بالي تحبني مالت .. 
بومحمد : هههههههههههههه افا عليج نخطط للمستقبل .. 
محمد : خلالاص نطلب أي مطعم سفري وناكل هنيه الجو ولا اروع .. 
بومحمد : شتقول يامشعل ؟ 
مشعل : آآ كيفكم .. شوف رايهم ماعندي مانع مثل ماقال محمد الجو حلو .. 
بومحمد يكلم محمد ولده: خلاص بعد نص ساعه انت ومشعل تروحون تجيبون لنا عشى .. امس شفت مطعم ورى الفندق لبناني .. 
مشعل : والله زييين من زمان مشتهي اكل لبناني .. 
نطت ديمه : حتى اناااا 
الكل طالعها .. وهي انحرجت .. لانها قالتها بعفويه 
طقتها انوار بكتفها يعني اسكتي 
انوارتساسرها : انتِ ماتستحين ؟
ديمه : قلت رأيي حرام 
انوار: بس اذا اهم يتكلمون انتِ تسكتين .. لي اسألونا ردينا 
ديمه تفشلت وجهها قلب احمر : افففف زين ..
مشعل طالعها وابتسم .. وهي شافته وتذكرت الوعد وابتسمت .. ولف على بومحمد وقعدوا يسولفون .. مع مرور الوقت .. كان مشعل يتحاشى يشوف ديمه مايبي يعور قلبه وهو باجر بينحرم منها .. 
مشعل : يلا حمود امش .. 
محمد : وين بتروح انت 
مشعل : العشى 
محمد : مالي خلق روح لحالك 
مشعل : مالك خلق من الحين وين اللي بيصير لاعب .. وين كلامك وانت مافيك لياقه .. شلون بتراكض بالملعب بعدين ؟ 
محمد : اذا رديت الكويت اتدرب 
مشعل : لا بابا قوم معاي بنجيب عشى لاهلك لا يموتون جوع ونتوثم فيهم 
محمد : هههههههههههه يلا مشينا 
واهم رادين .. معاهم جياس .. الا يوقف مشعل على فاترينت محل رياضي .. وشاف كره دشت مزاجه .. ماتصور نفسه يقعد يومين بدون كره .. حس انها ادمان .. ويدخل يشتريها .. 
محمد : خلنا نتعشى بعدين دربني .. 
مشعل : تدري يوم واحد ما ينفع شوف انا بكلم لك صاحب النادي اللي انا فيه .. واخليه يدخلك ضمن اللعيبه الناشئين .. وانت شدّ حيلك .. 
محمد : يعني بالكويت ؟
مشعل: أي متى ماردينا بإذن الله بكلمه لك واكلم ابوك يدخلك 
محمد استانس : تسللللم والله يامشعل مادري شلون اردها لك .. 
مشعل : دام عندك هالرغبه لازم تنميها وخصوصا ان الرياضه لعمرك بتفيدك .. بتلهيك عن سوالف الشباب البطاليه .. 
محمد : اتصدق يامشعل حلمي اكون لاعب عالمي الجمهور كله ينادون باسمه ويشجعونه .. بس متى بيجي هاليوم ؟؟ 
مشعل : انا حلمي اني ارفع راس ديرتي .. فا مالقيت الا اني انمي الرغبه اللي فيني لصالحها .. 
محمد : تراك مو بعيد عن العالميه .. بس انت شد حيلك 
مشعل : مخلي اهلي من اسبوعين وباقي بعد اسبوع شاد حيلي ومسوي كل اللي علي .. والباقي على الله 
ماكان الجو بارد .. كان قريب من الدفى .. كلهم حاطين جاكيتاهم على الكراسي .. لان الجو متقلب .. ماعرفوله .. وصل مشعل مع محمد .. وشافوا ديمه مربعه ايدينها على الطاوله ونايمه .. وانوار كانت ماخذه تلفون ديمه وتشوف الصور وميشوو ماسكه الباربي وتسولف معاها وام محمد مع زوجها يسولفون .. من طاحت عين مشعل عليها كسرت خاطره .. مايبيها تنام بدون عشاء .. وده يصرخ بأعلى صوته ويقومها عشان ماينحرم من اخر اللحظات معاها .. ديمه قبل لاتنام قررت انها تشكر مشعل على كل اللي سواه معاها .. وخصوصا على الكلام اللي قاله اليوم لانه أثر فيها بشكل ايجابي .. وبعد ماسمعت اصوات ناس وجياس قامت بغت تتمغط وتمد ايدها بس داست انوار على رجولها واستوعبت انها مو بالغرفه .. وضحكت انوار عليها لان شيلتها صايره على صوب .. شكلها يفشل .. 
انوار : روحي غسلي وجهج كلها نص ساعه امداج نمتي ؟
ديمه : اسمها غفوه مو نومه .. اليوم راح كله مشي .. تعبت 
انوار: اووووش لاتقولين هالكلام جدام ابوي .. بعدين يقول انتوا مو كفو طلعات .. اصلا كل هالتعب بيروح مع النوم .. 
ديمه : انزين انا جوعانه 
انوار : هههههههههههه انزين يام بطن .. كاهم جابوا العشى 
تعشوا كلهم .. وراح مشعل فوق ينام .. واصعدوا ام محمد وبومحمد مع ميشو .. بقى محمد وانوار وديمه .. كان محمد يلعب بالكره .. اما ديمه كانت مع انوار .. 
انوار: اقولج وصتني مريوم على جنطه بس قالت لي مابي ماركه موجوده بالكويت 
ديمه : كل الماركات بالكويت .. 
انوار :لا اكيد في اشياء مو موجوده .. فا بدور لها .. 
ديمه : أي اذا خلاج ابوي تدشين السوق 
انوار : ماعليج اذا انا ابي شي اوصل له .. 
ديمه : لازم اشكره صح ؟ 
انوار : منو؟
ديمه : مشعل
انوار : اهااااااااا قلتيلي مشعلل اممممم 
وشقت ذيج الابتسامه .. اللي وراها قصد 
ديمه : الصراحه وقفته معاي ما انساها له طول العمر .. وانتِ عارفه كل شي 
انوار : الصراحه كلمه شكر شويه .. لازم تشكرينه من باب الواجب 
ديمه : باجر ان شاء الله .. 
انوار: ديمه مو ملاحظه انج تفكرين فيه زياده عن اللزوم ؟ 
ديمه : هاا لا افكر اني لازم اشكره على وقفته .. مافيها شي 
انوار ماحبت تحرجها : امممم .. نشوف .. 
وقاطعهم محمد 
محمد : طولتوها ترى بردّ الجوو .. ماراح تصعدون ؟
ديمه : حمود حبيبي روح فوق احنا لي خلصنا هذره صعدنا ترى ندل الطريج
محمد : ههههههههههه تصريفه حلوه 
انوار : االحمدلله يارب الولد يفهم التصريفات .. أي تصريفه فكنا ياخي
محمد : تكلمي عدل اول .. وبعدين انا تعبت اصلا يلا تصبحون على خير 
ديمه تبتسم : وانت من اهله .. 
من الناحيه الثانيه .. كان واحد واقف على البلكونه ويشوف النهر .. او بالاصح يشوف الانسانه اللي قاعده على النهر .. ووبقلبه كلام وده يقوله لها بس لا الوقت ولا اللسان يسعفه .. فتركه بالقلب .. نظراته كانت وداعيه .. يحاول يطبع صورتها بجفونه .. عشان تكون معاه بين رمشه وعينه .. اهو ميقن انه تعلق فيها .. وحس انها خلاص من مسؤولياته ماوده يتخلى عنها .. بس الظروف اكبر منه .. شكر هالفرصه السعيده اللي جمعته معاها .. وعلى الصدف اللي جمعته بانسانه نادره .. بكل الجوانب .. بحزنها نادر احد يتحمل اللي تحملته بعمرها .. بفرحها تسحر كل اللي حولها .. هدوءها اللي يعطيها هيبه ووقار .. بابتسامتها البريئه اللي تحاول تمسح فيها طيف الاحزان اللي مرت عليها .. بعنادها وكبريائها واخلاقها وضعفها نادره .. حس بشعور غريب .. اشبه ماله مغناطيس بعدوا سالبه عن الموجب .. شراح يصير !! بالضبط هذا شعوره .. ودعها بنظرات كلها الم لانه يكنّ لها مشاعر يمكن هي ماتكنّها له .. بس كل اللي يتمناه لها التوفيق .. وراح صلى العشاء وجهز اغراضه عشان يطلع باجر الصبح مايبي يلحق عليهم واهم نايمين .. لانه خلاص تشكر من بومحمد .. وسلم امانته ولازم يرجع .. رجع حط راسه بس تذكر كلام بومحمد عن اخوه محسن .. وقعد يفكر "شنو من الممكن اللي يخلي ابوي يزعل من محسن اخو بومحمد الكبير.. ؟ معقوله في سالفه وانا ماادري عنها؟ "على هالتساؤلات حط راسه ونام .. بهالوقت كانت ديمه .. تسولف وتضحك مع انوار .. بسوالف مختلفه .. لاحظت انوار الفرحه اللي بعيون ديمه .. حست انها فاتحه خير .. وان كلام مشعل جاب نتيجه .. وقعدوا تقريبا نص ساعه زياده وصعدوا غرفهم .. كملوا السهره وماناموا الا 2 الفجـر .. 
ثاني يوم الصبح الساعه عشر .. قام مشعـل وهو كسلان .. اول ماقعد شاف جنطة صغيره تذكر انه مجهزها امس .. حاط فيها الهدايا .. وتضايق عرف ان خلاص قرب وقت الرحيل .. حاول انه يتناساها لين على الاقل يطلع من الفندق .. عشان ما يشوفها ويتهور ويقولها الكلام اللي حابسه بقلبه .. راح تسبح وصلى الفجر وهو منقهر من نفسه مو متعود يأخر صلاته .. ويحب يصليها بجماعه يحس بخشوع اكثر بس باريس مافيها الا جامع كبير وبعيد حيل وروما مافيها المساجد المنتشره .. اللي يقدرالواحد يصلي فيها كل الفروض .. صلاتهم الساعه سبع .. وهو نام متأخر .. من الافكار اللي حاست بباله .. فا صلى وستغفر ربه .. ودعى ان اموره تيسر وخصوصا وانه على طريق سفـر .. الظهر بيجمعها مع العصر بيكون على المتروا .. ولبس لبسه وطلع من الغرفه بعد ما سوولها جيك اب .. ومر من غرفه ديمه .. ومشى بسرعه خاف انها تطلع من الغرفه وتشوفه وهو ماوده يودعها خلاص امس ودعها بطريقته .. سلم المفتاح .. ونزل تريق بالفندق .. وطلع خذا نظره سريعه على القعدات اللي على النهر .. ويتذكر جمعتهم امس .. حس انه ينتمي لهم .. صار منهم .. بعدين حس على نفسه
" انا شقاعد افكر فيه ؟ امس يعني ذكريات راحت مالها رجعه .. ليش اتعب نفسي وانقهر .. خلاص انا استانست معاهم .. وصار لازم امشي .. هني دوري انتهى بحياتهم او بالاخص بحياتها ..! آآه انا ليش واقف خلني اروح احسن لي من هالعذاب.... "

----------


## أختكم في الله

مشى مشعل وكمل دربه .. وترك وراه ذكريات من الصعب ينساها .. مشى بس قبل لا يكمل طريقه وقف والتفت على بلكونه غرفته.. وكان يدري ان الغرفه اللي يسارها غرفتها .. جاه شعور غبي ينطرها لين تقوم .. بس طالع البلكونه وابتسم بمراره وراح .. ركب التاكسي ووصل المترو وحرّك ..بعد ما تغدى الساعه 2 الظهر بالمترو نام .. باقي ساعه .. بس اول ما صك عينه جات صورتها فباله .. وانقهر .. ليش يعني ؟ خلاص من تكون عشان تقتحم فكره ومشاعره .. وتسيطر عليه حتى فمنامه !! .. " ياربي يعني بعاني على ما انسااها !! .. يارب عيني .." 
صك عينه وعاند نفسه وفكر بالتدريب ولهى عمره لين نام .. بعد ساعه وصل اول شي فكر فيه انه يسلم على ناصر .. بعدين تردد شاف انه لازم يصلي اول ويرتاح بعدين يسلم عليه لان يعرف ناصر ماراح يخليه الا يعرف منه السالفه كامله .. تنهد ودخل غرفته .. ولقاها مرتبه على حطتها .. حط الجنطه داخل الكبت .. وفتح الثلاجه طلع له ماي بارد وشربه حاس بعطش .. وتوضى وصلى اول ما قعد على السرير شاف تلفونه على الكومندينه مسكه وفتح الاستديو الصور .. وشاف صور روما .. صوره ميشو مع الباربي .. وصوره اهو معاها وهي شادّه شعره .. وصوره اهو وبومحمد ومحمد .. وصوره ميشو على ظهره .. اللي تعبه بالصور ان ميشو كلها ديمه .. نفس الشبهه .. قط التلفون على الجهه الثانيه من السرير وانسدح .. وخلى اصابعه تتخلل شعره .. بطريقه انسيابيه .. وبتوتر .. حس بفراغ كبير .. خلاص انتهت الرحـله وانتهت المهمه .. ماعرف شالسر ورى ظهور ديمه بحياته بمصادفه غريبه من نوعها .. وقعد عقله يناقض قلبه .. وخلاهم يتناقشون .. وحط راسه ونام نوم عمـيق خصوصا ان نومه المتروا ماكانت مريحه لانه نام وهو قاعد .. على الساعه خمس قام ولبس وطلع من الغرفه .. طق جرس على غرفه ناصر بس مالقاه .. وقال اكيد انه تحت بواحد من هالكوفيهات.. ونزل وراح كوفي العم صادق .. وسلم عليه .. 
العم صادق : اهلين يابني انت من الكويت صح ؟
مشعل : أي ياعم 
العم صادق : وين اخواتك اللي كانوا معك ؟
مشعل : أي خواتك ؟ انا معاي خوات 
العم صادق : انت مش في فندق لاباغتيل ؟
مشعل : أي بالضبط 
العم صادق : ايوا طب مهم في هذا الفندق برضوا 
مشعل تذكر : اهااااا أي انت تقصد بومحمد .. 
العم صادق : انا اللي بعرفوا من الكويت بنتين وصبي 
مشعل : أي أي خلاص راحوا روما 
العم صادق : صحيح يابني .. خساره كنت جايبلهم هدايا من الجزائر .. 
مشعل : هههههه فيك الخير والله .. حتى اهم يسلمون عليك .. 
العم صادق : الله يسلمهم من كل شر يارب .. تفضل يابني انا عازمك على قهوه عربيه بيحبها قلبك 
مشعل : تسلم ولله .. 
العم صادق : تحب تجلس خارج الكوفي اور داخل ؟
مشعل : اللي يريحك .. 
العم صادق : خلاص في الخارج 
استانس مشعل وخصوصا ان العم صادق ماعرفه الا عن طرف ديمه .. وطلعوا برى يشربون قهوه ..ويسولفون .. لين مرت ربع ساعه واستئذن مشعل وراح صوب الكوفي اللي متعود يقعد فيه اهو وربعه .. ومثل ماتوقع لقاهم كلهم مع ناصر .. ناصر اول ماشافه من بعيد قام ورحب فيه بالطريقه الخليجيه .. 
ناصر: ياهلالالا والله ومرحباااااا حياك
مشعل : اهليييييين ناصررر والله اني مشتاقلك 
ناصر يتكلم مصري : أي داااا ياخونااا دنتا سيبتني اربع ايام بليليها .. سيبني ياخاين 
مشعل : هههههههههههههه عفست كلامهم اسكت بس 
قعدوا بعد ماسلم عليهم كلهم وخذوا اخبار بعض وسوالف التدريب بعدين قام مشعل مع ناصر بطاوله ثاني .. 
ناصر: تقولي يالخاين كل اللي صارلك اللحيييين
مشعل : المهم قولي شلون صحتك اول ؟
ناصر :الله يرضى لي عليك لا تضيع سالفتنا .. انا مثل منت شايف حصان اطامر قولي شسالفه روما ؟
تنهد مشعل وقال كل السالفه بشكل موجز .. وانه خذا غرفته لهالسبب ووصل البنت لي اهلها بروما لانهم اهل .. بشكل مختصر حيل .. 
ناصر وكأنه ما اقتنع : انزين اجازتك خلصت وصلت البنت وش له تمددها يومين شكلك انبسطت على القعده هناك ؟
مشعل : ههههههه لا كنت العب بحديقه فندقنا مسوين فريق وطقني واحد بالغلط على ساقي يعني اصابه.. ورحت المستشفى لاني كنت اخاف ادوس عليها عطاني راحه من اللعب يومين .. لان الرضه قويه
ناصر : واستغليت الوضع وكيفت .. هاااا ؟
مشعل : ههههههههههه ياعمي روح هذول جيرانا من سنين .. 
ناصر : بعددد ياسلام .. اقول بس قوم بروح الفندق خلنا نبدل .. عشان نلحق على التدريب .. 
مشعل : ياني كليت لازانيا عجيبه هنااااااااك .. هم اهلها 
ناصر : أي اقهرني بعد .. لاتحدني اركب المتروا والله مايردني احد فيكم .. ترى اخوك عليه فصلات .. ديربالك 
مشعل : والله اشتقت لسوالفك مالت عليك امش بس .. 
اول مارجع شاف ان تو الناس على التدريب باقي ساعه ونص .. فج التلفزيون .. وقعد يدور الريموت وراح لطاوله شاف اوراق وقلم ما ستغرب درى انهم من الفندق بس الغريب مكتوب فيهم كلام عربي .. ! قراهم وانصدم !! 
---
اول ما قامت ديمه كانت الساعه تقريبا اربع العصر .. كانت مصدعه على الاخر .. ضغطت على روحها وقامت .. ولفت وشافت انوار نايمه ومغطيه روحها بالبطانيه من اولها لي اخرها ما يبين منها شي .. استغربت منها لو هي جان اختنقت وماتت .. قامت وتسبحت عشان تصحصح عدل .. صلت ورتبت الغرفه .. وتقوم انوار بصوت عالي .. 
انوار : خلاص درينا انج قمتي لازم الفريج كله يدري 
ديمه : أي فريج انتِ بعد .. قومممي يلا بنشوف برنامجنا اليوم وين 
انوار : بس هذا اللي همج الهياته ماتشوفين اختج نايمه تعبانه .. 
ديمه : لا اختي اقوى من الف حصان ماشاء الله 
انوار : يالله صباح خير بدينا يومنا بعين ارض جو الناس صباح الخير .. شي حلو مو انتِ 
ديمه : ماما اول شوفي ساعتج بعدين تكلمي .. قصدج مساء الخير .. اللحين تلقينهم طلعوا وخلونا .. وخلي تفيدنا سهرتج المحترمه .. 
انوار : انا ماطقيتج على ايدج .. عقلج براسج تعرفين خلاصج 
ديمه : خلصي قومي اختنقت من الغرفه بطلع بتمشى .. 
انوار قامت ودشت الحمام وهي تتحلطم .. 
بعد ماطلعوا من الغرفه 
انوار : وين نروح ؟
ديمه : انا طليت لقيتهم تحت على النهر 
انوار : اوكي نزلنا 
بعد مانزلوا .. 
ديمه : انا جهزت كل الكلام اللي بقوله 
انوار :اللي يشوفج يقول محاضره اقصاها كلمه من ثلاث حروف شكرا .. ترى حتى اللي بالروضه يعرفون يقولونها .. 
ديمه : هيييه انتِ شفيج نفستج بخشمج .. 
انوار : مادري حيل مسويتله اعتبار .. شكرا والسلام وبس 
ديمه اسكتت ..
"معاها حق انوار .. مشعل حيل استغل اكبر قدر من تفكيري هالايام .. ليش .. الله اعلم !!" 
بعد راحوا لأهلهم .. 
بومحمد : ياهلا والله زين قمتوااا 
انوار+ ديمه : راحت علينا نومه
ام محمد : جم مره اقولكم لاتسهرون .. نفسي نتريق كلنا مع بعض .. 
ديمه تأشر لأنوار : كله منها 
انوار : انتِ شغلج بعدين 
وتأشر لديمه .. وديمه تضحك .. والا ميشوو جايه ركض .. 
ميشوو : باباااااا وين مشأل حبيبي ؟
ام محمد : من وين جايبه كلمه حبيبي بعد !! 
ديمه وانوار ماتوا من الضحك .. ديمه استانست لان هالسؤال كانت بتسأله بس انحرجت .. 
بومحمد : خلاص راح 
ميشو : لاح ؟ شلون وانا منو بيشيلني فووووق 
بومحمد : ههههههههه انا اشيلج ولا يهمج .. 
ويشيلها وشافت شعره 
ميشو : بابا انت شعرك دقيل (صغير) هو شعره واااااااجد
ام محمد : عز الله حت شعر الرجال .. 
الكل : هههههههههههههه 
الا 
ديمه خرت على طولها عالكرسي .. وفقدت اخر امل بقى لها .. 
" خلاص راح ..!! "

--------
انتظروا الجزء العاشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره خيتو يالله بسرررررررررررررعه تشوقت اكثر ابغيه يرد باريس عشان يشوف الأوراق الي كتبتهم ونستهم في غرفة مشعل

----------


## أختكم في الله

تااااااابع......


:: الجــزء العــاشر ::
انصدم مشعل بعد ما قرى الورقه شافهم خواطر .. استغرب وقعد يفكر منو من الممكن انه يكتبهم بغرفته ؟ منو دخل غرفته بغيابه ؟؟ وهالخواطر اسلوب بنت .. واسعفته ذاكرته ورجعته ليومين ورى تذكر ان ديمه كانت بغرفته .. واستوعب انها اكيد كانت قاعده بنفس المكان اللي اهو قاعد فيه .. وكتبت الخواطر ونستهم بالطاوله .. حس مشعل انه انشغل بالترتيب المنطقي للاحداث وترك الاهم .. وهو الخواطر ومحتواها .. استانس على هالفضول اللي حس فيه .. وعمرها ديمه ما وضحت له انها تكتب خواطر او اتحبها .. وهذا الشي اللي ادفعه انه يقراها بتمعن بيعرف هالبنت شنو داخلها .. بيعرف شنو نوعيه المشاعر اللي محبوسه فيها .. واللي مفرحه انه لقى خواطر لها والخواطر معروفه انها تعبير شبه مباشر عن مكنون الذات .. قعد يقراها على رواق شاف ان الخاطره الاولى كانت كلها حزن على الماضي وكأنها تطلب من الزمن انه يخفف عليها اعبائه .. اما الثانيه كانت كأنها تدورعلى عالم كله فرح وكانت تدور على السعاده و تدور فارس احلامها اللي بينقذها من عالمها الكئيب .. اما الثالثه واللي هزت له كيانه وعصفت كل ذره احساس فيه .. كانت كل كلمه منها كفيله انها اتغير له مجريات حياته .. !! 
"رأيته نعم فهو فارسي الذي احلم به بليلي ونهاري .. هو الذي سينتشلني من دوامة همومي وأعاصير ذكرياتي .. هو هو بعينه رأيته ورأني .. وشكيت له وواساني .. آه ما احلى قربه وماأقسى جفاه .. دخل حياتي من باب الصدف .. وغير مجرياتها للأفضل .. آه ليته يبقى .. لا اعلم ما سرّ تيقنّي بأنه هو وهو بذاته من سيقتلعني من جذور عالمي الكئيب .. إلى العالم الآخر الذي كنت احلم فيه .. وجدته ولكن أأمل أن لا تكون رؤيته حلم جميل ينتهي عند استيقاظي ويكون كل الذي رأيته خيال بخـيال!"
نزل ايدينه الثنتين وقطهم قط على الكرسي وكان مسمر عيونه على الورقه اللي على الطاوله ماله حيل يشيلها من الصدمه .. 
" ديمه اتحب ؟ ديمه لقت فارس احلامها !! يعني خلاص راحت ديمه من ايدي !! .. منو منوووو هذااا ؟ ياديمه منوو ؟! آآآه "
حس انه بينشل اذا طوّل على هالحـال .. طلع من الفندق وحاط الورقه بجيب بنطلونه .. حاس بقهر فظيع ليش بعد ما حصل حلم عمره ونصه الثاني يضيع من ايده بشربه ماي ؟؟ بعد ما هدت نيران اللي تشتعل بقلبه .. قعد على الكراسي اللي بالحديقه .. وكان الجو ربيعي دافي .. فصخ الجاكيت .. وطلع الورقه كان مهيأ انه يستوعب اللي فيها بدون تدخلات من القلب .. حاول انه يفسر مضمون هالخاطره بمنطقيه اكثر .. قعد يفكر وحط كل الاحتمالات الممكنه والمنطقيه .. بعدين جته فكره سخيفه وحط نفسه من بين هالاحتمالات .. وشي بعقله الباطن تكلم .. وكان نداء من داخله من صميم اعماقه .. سمعه مشعل بتركيز وحاول يفسره بتمعن .. 
" ليش ماتكون انت يامشعل !؟ اهي ماكتبت هالخاطره الا بغرفتك يعني كانت عايشه الحاله بوقتها .. ومحد طلع لها صدفه وفجأه بذيج الفتره الا انت .. واكبر دليل على كلامي .. انها ارتاحت لك انت وشكت لك انت وهي اللي ماشكت لحد قبلك .. وفضلتك على اهلها .. وفضفضت لك .. وهي كانت خايفه انك تختفي من حياتها مثل الباقي اللي اختفوا .. كانت خايفه انك تكون بالنسبه لها خيال فخيال .. مشعل ديمه اتحبك .. خلنا نكون صريحين .. انت كنت تدري انك المعني بهالكلام من اول مره قريت فيها الخاطره لكن الصدمه من اللي عرفته كانت اكبر من انك اتصدقها .. خلاص يامشعل كل شي وضح وبان .. ديمه اتحبك .. اتحبك انت فاهم ..!! "
كأنه هالكلام له مفعول مخدر سرح فيه مشعل وحس ان كل هالكلام صح .. بالمنطق وبالعقل وبالقلب .. واخيرا اتفق قلبه وعقله على هالشي .. قام مشعل من كرسيه وصرخ صرخه قويه .. وكأنه فاز بشي غالي .. بشي من سابع المستحيلات انه يحصل عليه .. فاز بقلبها .. 
مشعل : هـــيّا 
خذا نفس قوي .. كل الهواء اللي برئه مشعل تبدل وتغير وتجدد الابتسامه كأنها حالفه انها ماتفارق وجهه من عرف بهالخبر .. صفط الورقه ورجعها بجيب البنطلون .. وطلع وهو مستانس من قلب .. جاته كذا فكره جنونيه انه يرد روما ويشوف ديمه ويعترفلها بحبه .. لكن الخط الفاصل بين الجنون والعقل هو اللي منعه .. استسلم بالاخير .. وبس كان وده انه يتطمن عليها ويشوفها هل هي قد الوعد ؟؟ وكان وده يعرف أخبارها .. من بعد ماخلاها بدون لا سلام ولا وداع مثل الناس .. كان وده يرجع عشان يشوف تأثير الكلام اللي قاله لها .. هل نفع فيها والتزمت فيه .. والا كان كلام مثل غيره تبخر بالهواء!!؟ كان وده يروح لها ويسألها هل الخبر اللي اكتشفه صحيح ؟؟ اهي تحبه !؟ كان في مليون سؤال وسؤال وده يسألها .. لكن لا المكان ولا الوقت ولا الظرف يسمح انه يرد .. وعلى أي اساس يرد ؟ اهو ما سوى الا الواجب .. طلع مشعل من كل هالافكار بشي واحد .. وهو الاهم ديمه اتحبه .. واقل شي انه يمثل مواصفات فارس الاحلام بالنسبه لها .. وهذا الشي الكفيل بأنه يفرح لي هالدرجه .. رجع الفندق وشاف ناصر واقف باللوبي وكان لابس لبس التدريب وشايل جنطته الرياضيه .. والشرار طالع من عيونه .. خاف مشعل ان صار شي من بعد ماطلع .. خصوصا وهو طالع بدون تلفون .. وباب غرفته كان مفتوح .. ماصكره لانه كان فحاله ماسمحتله يفكر بشي .. 
ناصر بصوت عالي : كان ابطيت اكثر !! لا يارجال روح كمل مشوارك انتظرك ماعندي مانع !!
مشعل تفشل من روحه : خير ياناصر عسى ماشر شفيك معصب ؟
ناصر : واللي يرحم لي والديك عليك برود اعصاب خيالي .. ممكن اتسلفني منه شوي ؟؟؟
مشعل حاول يمتص غضب ناصر واشرله يقعد ناصر رفض بالاول لكنه قعد تحت ضغط من مشعل لان مشعل ضغطه من كتوفه لين انجبر ناصر انه يقعد .. خصوصا ان مشعل يتمتع بجسم رياضي مرن وضخم .. 
مشعل : اهدى اول .. شفيك علي .. انا طلعت الحديقه شوي ورجعت شصاير ؟
ناصر: ياخي التدريب باقي عليه نص ساعه انت من جدك لا لحين قاعد لي بخلقتك ذي.. روح البس اخلص علي .. ورانا طريق النادي ماهوب قبال فندقك عشان تتمشور لي الحديقه وتشم هواء .. روح الله يرضى لي عليك اخلص وتلقاني بالكوفي مع الجماعه ننتظرك عشان نركب سوى بالباص .. 
مشعل : صار ولا يهمك بس اروح اتسبح والبس وجايك برق .. بس الحلو لا يعصب علينا .. 
ناصر راح عند ربعه بالكوفي وراح مشعل فوق تسبح ولبس ملابسه الرياضيه و خذا جنطته وطلع .. خذت منه الحكايه ربع ساعه .. طلعلهم وهم يركبون الباص ..
مشعل غمز لناصر : خلصنا بوقت قياسي 
ناصر : تدري شاللي بيشفي غليلي منك .. انه بيجيك تدريب يكسر ظهرك .. متحلفلك المدرب .. خصوصا انك اربع ايام مريح .. 
مشعل : امش امش الله يستر بس من هاليوم مابقى على الدوري الا ثلاثة ايام بس فبيكرفوني اليوم كرف
ناصر يضحك وكأنه متعود على كراف النادي : جزاك .. تستاهل
قعدوا اماكنهم وحرك الباص .. 
---------
حسوا بصوت ارتطام قوي على الكرسي .. ولفوا ام محمد وبومحمد وانوار على مصدر هالصوت شافوه من ديمه .. وكانها دايخه .. قعدت على الكرسي بكل قوتها .. وكأن عظام ايدها ماساعدتها ضعفت وعطتهم الحريه بالحركه .. وركزت نظرها على الفراغ تشوف كل شي فراغ ما قامت تحس بلون النهر بشكل الطير بصوت السيارات بحركه اهلها .. كانت تشوف كل شي بمنظور ثاني .. مخليه نظرها يسبح بالفضاء بشكل مستقيم .. حست كأنها تسمع صوت اهلها او بالاحرى تسمع اسمها بصوت عالي .. الدنيا كانت تلف من حولها .. اتحس فيهم لكن اتحس انهم مزعجين .. اشكالهم ماي .. على ضربات خفيفه .. استوعبت الوضع 
ديمه : انا زينه شفيكم ؟
انوار : شفيج جذي قعدتي ؟ ولا تحسين فينا ؟ 
ديمه : لا احس بدوخه 
ميشو : لا تقصين علينا ماطلع فوق راسج صعروره عليها نجوم !!؟
كانت ميشو كعادتها اتدش عرض وتستعبط .. لكن ديمه شافتها وتذكرت للي سمعته .. 
"راح مشعل ..!! ( ابتسمت بتعب) كلهم مشتركين بخيانه كبيره .. كلهم يطلعون بحياتي فجأه ويختفون فجأه .. !!"
عرفت انوار من نظرت اختها باللي فيها .. 
بومحمد : ديوم حبيبتي انتِ ماكله شي اول ما قمتي ؟
انوار : لا يبا ترى ماكلت شي .. 
بومحمد : عدل اكيد هبوط .. روحي يبا انتِ واختج غرفتكم وبطرش لكم الريوق لي الغرفه .. عشان ترتاح اختج 
انوار : اوكي 
وساندت اختها ووصلتها لي الغرفه ودشوا وعلى ما ارتاحوا وبدلوا لبسهم .. 
انوار : ديمه شفيج ؟
ديمه : ماكلت شي 
انوار: لا حبيبتي هالكلام مو علي هذاك على ابوج .. ديوم انا فاهمتج بس ابيج تتكلمين وتفضفضين اريح لج 
ديمه طالعت انوار بنظره استغراب .. 
" شلون اتعرف اللي فيني ؟ معقوله انا شفافه ويبين علي كل شي !؟
انوار تكلمت بعد هدوء دام جم دقيقه : ديمه اللي بعرفه هل اللي صارلج له علاقه بروحه مشعل ؟
ديمه لفت بسرعه على انوار : مشعل ؟؟
انوار : أي مشعل 
ديمه : لا شكو مشعل !!
انوار : ديمه لا تعبّيني معاج حبيبتي انا اختج وحاسه فيج اذا ماقلتي لي بتقولين لمنو ؟
ديمه : وليش اقول اسكت احسن !
انوار : اها وصلنا خير .. يعني في شي بتقولينه .. ديمه قولي صدقيني ماراح تتعبين لان كل الكلام اللي بتقولينه عندي خبر عنه 
انصدمت ديمه 
ديمه : ماحب الالغاز انتِ شتعرفين ؟
تنهدت انوار : مشعل ماخذ حيز بحياتج !؟
دخلت ديمه داخل فراشها وغطت روحها بالبطانيه .. وطلعت وجهها عشان تتنفس .. 
ديمه : انا بناااااام 
انوار انقهرت لانها ماعبرتها ولا ردت عليها .. لكن بتفتح لها هالموضوع بعدين بظرف احسن من هذا وبوقت مناسب اتكون فيه ديمه قابله للنقاش .. 
انوار : انزين لاتتكلمين بس الريوق منو بياكله ؟
ديمه : اكليه مالي نفس اكل شي تصبحين على خير 
انوار : توج قايمه بتردين اتنامين ؟
ديمه : اقولج صداع وصداعي مايروح الابالنوم اعرفه خبره سنين 
انوار : اوكي على راحتج .. 
من ساعتها نامت ديمه وراح يومها كله نوم .. من التعب اتحس بخمول بجسمها فظيع .. 
ماكلت شي يوم كامل + الصداع + التفكير كانوا هذول اغلب دواعي الخمول اللي تحس فيه .. 
----

----------


## أختكم في الله

الساعه 11 بالليل ردوا مشعل وناصر من التدريب .. و ناصر اليوم معطينه تمرين مكثف لان الدوري قرب اما مشعل هلكوه تدريب .. وخصوصا واهو غايب مده اربع ايام .. أي لاعب ينقطع من التمرين ويرجع له بيحس بعظامه متكسره .. رجع مشعل غرفته وتسبح ونزل مع ناصر يدورن على مطعم فاتح يتعشون فيه بالاخير لقوا مطعم صييني .. وطلبوا وقعدوا فوق وكان الجو حلوو بس مايل للبروده .. 
مشعل : شوي شوي لا تاكل الصحن بس
ناصر : انت احمد ربك متعشي ماهوب انا اللي ميت جوع
مشعل : والله محد قالك فوت بريك العشاء .. 
ناصر :شسوي لازم اكلم الاهل 
مشعل : ياخي امك طمنها عليك وسلم على اهلك باختصار ماله داعي تاخذ نص ساعه تكلم فيهم اهلك 
ناصر : لا ماهيب امي .. امي كلمتها امس وتطمنت عليهم اليوم المدام 
مشعل :اووووه دام المدام مانقدر نتكلم 
ناصر : اسكت شانه علي حرب البسوس .. تقول من طبيت باريس ماكلمتني الا مرتين 
مشعل : احلللف؟ عاد ليش حرام عليك
ناصر : اهي ماهي نفس امي سلام واعرف احوالهم واقفل لا اهي تبيني اسولف معاها وانا نادر ما افضى شايفنا مكروفين .. 
مشعل : ولو لازم اتفرغ نفسك
ناصر : منت شايف مالقيت وقت الا عشاي وفضيته لها .. والله محد يعرف شكثر مشتاق لها لكن ظروفي كذا وش اسوي ؟ 
مشعل : ياه والله الزواج حوسه 
ناصر : لا بالعكس الزواج حلو لانك اتحس ان في احد يشاركك حياتك افراحك واحزانك وكل شي تمر فيه 
مشعل : يالله الله يعين 
ناصر : ماقلت لي شوراك ما عزمت تتزوج وتودع العزوبيه ؟
مشعل : تو الناس على الزواج 
ناصر : بالعكس سنك مناسب جدا 
مشعل : شلون 
ناصر : شوف الزوج التكانه بتلاقي عمره من 24 وفوق تحت هالسن تلقاه طايش وماهو قد مسؤوليه وبيت وعيال 
مشعل : انا مأجل هالسالفه لي السنه الجايه احسن .. 
ناصر : طيب اللي تشوفه احنا نصحناك .. وراك ماكليت ؟
مشعل شاف صحن ناصروقارنه بصحنه 
مشعل : انا كنت متعشي لكن اللحين من بعد التمرين جعت وكليت خفيف اما انت ماتعشيت لاتقارن نفسك فيني .. 
ناصر : ههههههههه لاتذكرني بالعشاء اللي طافني 
مشعل: عساه بينّ بالمدام 
ناصر : لا انسى يبين فيهم 
مشعل : هذا اللي ينصحني على الزواج هاااا ؟
ناصر : ههههههههه اخلص اطلب لنا ايس كريم بس 
مشعل : توني ماخلصت اكلي انت انشفحت وقضيت على كل شي وتبي بعد ايس كريم !!
ناصر خذا الكلينكس وقطه على مشعل 
ناصر: قووووول ماشاء الله وجع لا تنضلنا 
مشعل : ههههههههه تبارك الله زين 
بعد ماخلصوا ردوا الفندق وحطوا روسهم لكن مشعل ماقدر ينام .. وقعد يفكر بالدوري شراح يسوي فيه .. ناوي يرفع راس اهله وديرته .. ويسوي كل اللي يقدر عليه .. قعد يفكر بيوم السبت الجاي .. اليوم اللي بيبدا فيه الدوري واليوم اللي بيرد فيه بومحمد واهله الكويت !!
-----
قامت ديمه الساعه سبع الصبح وراحت صلت وتسبحت وشغلت التلفزيون وقعدت عليه واستانست لقت عرض الازياء اللي تبيه مرايم بنت خالتها .. وفجت الكاميرابسرعه وصورته من اوله لي اخره .. وعلى الساعه ثمان وربع شافت ان انوار اختها ماقامت وحست انها تبي تقعد مع نفسها اكثر نزلت تحت وطلبت لها ريوق وقعدت على النهر .. كانت تبي تحط حل نهائي لحالتها .. وكان اليوم الي راح كله تفكير .. واليوم هذا بيكون نهايه كل التفكير اللي اتعبت منه .. اقتنعت اخيرا ان مشعل ماهو الا سحابه صيف مرت وهلت عليهم بالخير وراحت بسلام .. مشعل سوى شي اهلها ماقدروا يسونه عطاها المعنويات واهلها ماعرفوا غير الماديات .. عطاها روح التحدي العزم والاصرار على انها تتغلب على نفسها .. وتقتل شبح الذكريات اللي ملاحقها وين ماراحت علمها تزرع بسمتها على وجهها دام ان اهو اللي سعى انها اتغير نفسها للاحسن ليش تجي هي اللحين بعد ما راح وتخرب كل اللي سواه .. رفضت تلبس ثوب الحزن على رحيله .. اسألت روحها ليش صارلها اللي صار يوم درت برحيله ..؟ ديمه خافت لانها اكتشفت امس مشاعر جديده يوم درت انه راح .. خافت من هالمشاعر .. تبي تقتل كل المشاعر اللي بقلبها له .. وتأقلم نفسها على الوضع الجديد اللي بحياتها .. لانها في مرحله تغيير .. واقتنعت ان محد يقدر يساعدها كثرها هي بنفسها .. تذكرت كلامه يوم يقولها ان التغيير لازم يكون نابع منج انتِ .. بعدين لاحظت ان مشعل كان طيف عابر .. صج انه غير مجريات حياتها للافضل لكن يضل هو من بعد الله صاحب الفضل بتغيير حالتها .. 
" خلاص راح.. الله الحافظ لكن اجي اخرب شي اهو صلحه مستحيل .. اللي علي التزم بالوعد .. واتغير وبس ولازم انساه عشان اعيش مرتاحه .. "
مع هالوعود اللي قطعتها ديمه على نفسها .. ثارت في نفسها روح التحدي .. واصعب تحدي هو تحدي الذات لان الانسان يكون يعارض شي اهو متعود عليه .. لكن هالتحدي بيفيده لان بيغيرله حياته للافضل .. تغلبت ديمه على ذاتها بمساعده ارادتها على انها تمنع أي شي بحياتها يذكرها بذكريات قديمه حزينه .. قررت انها من اليوم تكون انسانه جديده وتنسى مشعل عشان مايكون اهو العقبه الوحيده امامها من بعد ماكان اهو المشعل الي نور لها دربها.. 
بعد ماخلصت ريوقها اصعدت فوق ودشت غرفه حمود وميشو لقتهم ياكلون كورن فليكس ويطالعون رسوم متحركه .. طقت لهم التحيه اللي متعودين عليها وكأنهم يشوفون ضابط .. وقعدت معاهم .. 
محمد : تبين ترى في حليب الكورن فليكس على الطاوله حياج 
ديمه : لالا تريقت الحمدلله عليكم بالعافيه 
ميشو : الله يدفيج 
محمد : يعااااااافيج مو يدفيج ليش اهي شكت لج قالت انها بردانه ؟
ميشو : انت لا تصارخ علي 
ديمه : هههههه لا حمود انت اخوها المفروض اتعلمها مو تصارخ عليها 
محمد : اللهم طولك ياروح 
ميشو : قوم قوم انا زعلت 
ديمه : وين بتروحين ؟
ميشو : مالكم دخل فيني ماحبكم 
محمد : لا تطلعين ترى ياخذونج الحراميه 
ميشو : هئ هئ عبالك تقص علي انا اعرف حركاتك انت جذاااااااب 
محمد : تعاااااااالي وين بتروحين 
ميشو : وخر عني بروح اطق على مشأل حبيبي الباب بيخليه يشتري لي مشط حق عروستي .. واخليه يوديني عند الماي والسفينه اللي تحت 
محمد : الحمدلله والشكر اولا اسمه نهر وبعدين اسمه لنج مو سفينه .. ثانيا اختي العزيزه مشعل سافر يعني مو بغرفته 
ميشو : ادري بابا قالي انه امس راح بس كل اللي يروحون يردون .. امس بابا راح مطعم بعدين رد عادي كلنا نروح انرد 
محمد : اذبحج انا ؟؟؟ قلتلج سااااااااافر 
ميشو : اففففف ماعرف شنو يعني 
محمد :يعني مثلنا احنا سافرنا من الكويت لي هني 
ميشو: اهاااااااا طياااااااااالالالا 
محمد :علييييييج نور طياره 
ديمه كانت تطالعهم وساكته " خلاص لاتجيبون طاريه .. خلوني انساه تكفون .. "
ديمه : أي علمها جذي مو بالهواش 
ميشو : ديوم تذكرين يوم صكيتي علي الباب وانا اصيح وانتِ رحتي وخليتيني .. ومشأل انقذني 
ديمه تذكرت وضحكت على اختها على بالها بسبيس تون قاعده 
ديمه : ياماما انسي وبعدين انا خليت مشعل يفج لج الباب 
ميشو تطالعها بنص عين : لالالا مو انتِ اصلا اهو ايحبني لانه شالني فووووووق 
ديمه : ههههههههههه انزين مبروك درينا انه يحبج 
محمد : مشكله هالبنت محد يعطيها وجه 
ديمه : يلا تروحين معاي تحت ؟ 
محمد : انتِ اربع وعشرين ساعه تنزلين النهر مازهقتي ؟
ديمه : حرام عليك هالمنظر ينزهق منه ؟ والله انه يرد الروح 
محمد : يقولون ابوي مجهز لنا طلعه اليوم ؟ 
ديمه : مادري امس ماكنت معاكم 
محمد : أي امس انتِ في سباتٍ عميق 
ديمه تدزه : قول ماشاء الله 
ضحكوا ونزلت ديمه مع ميشو تحت ينطرون اهلهم متى يقومون عشان يطلعون اليوم .. على الساعه تسع .. قامت انوار وانزلت لهم .. وكانت عيونها منتفخه من النوم .. لانها من الزهقه امس ماكان عندها احد تسولف معاها نامت الساعه 10 بالليل .. 
ديمه ترحب بأختها من بعيد : الله حيهم 
انوار : الله يحيج زين قمتي 
ديمه : لاوالله ؟ تتكلمين عن روحج شوفي عيونج قارصتج ذبانه النوم 
انوار : اناااااااا؟ والاانتِ .. لا تقهريني 
ديمه : هههههههههه هدي ياجميل لا تعصب 
انوار : هذي شمقعدها الحين ؟ 
كانت اتأشر على ميشو اللي تمشط الباربي 
ديمه : لا والله ؟ شوفي ساعتج حبيبتي .. كل خلق الله قايمه 
انوار : أي ابوي مجهز لنا طلعه محترمه 
ديمه : صج ودي اطلع واصور واستانس 
انوار تطالع اختها مستغربه مو هذي ديمه اللي امس !! 
انوار : أي صج كاهي امي جات يلا ميشو روحيلها 
راحت ميشو عند امها .. وجت امهم وتطمنت على ديمه وشافتها اليوم متحسنه .. خافت لايكون امس اللي جاها هبوط بالضغط او شي .. لكن اليوم متحسنه بشكل واضح .. 
انوار : قومي ديمه بنروح محل هدايا بوريج اياه 
ام محمد : لا تروحون اللحين ابوكم يجي ونطلع 
انوار : لالا يما شوي واذا تأخرنا لج علي ارتب جنطه ميشو كلها 
ام محمد استانست على هالعرض لان جنطه ميشو شي تعجيزي : اووكي روحوا بس لاتطولون 
قاموا البنات وراحوا صوب المحلات .. 
ديمه : وين المحل اللي قلتيلي عنه ؟
انوار : ليكون صدقتي ؟
ديمه : ها اجل ؟
انوار : لا بس انا كنت عازمتج على كوفي عشان عندي موضوع لازم اكلمج فيه بعيد عن اهلي 
ديمه : انوار انا عارفه هالمووضوع حبيت اقولج هالشي انتهى ولاتناقشيني فيه 
انوار : يماما الاصول تقبلين العزيمه عشان اتعرفين الموضوع .. اولا بلا لقافه 
ديمه : بس اناااا اعــ ....
قاطعتها انوار : ادري انج اتعرفين الموضوع بس ياخي بتردين عزيمتي ؟؟
ديمه :اف زين ماراح اردج بس اختصري 
انوار : ولايهمج
قعدوا على الكوفي وكان قريب حيل من فندقهم كان بقفاه .. وبعد ما شربوا الكوفي وكلوا الجيز كيك ..
انوار : ديمه انا اللي شفته امس انج تأثرتي يوم راح .. الي بعرفه اهو يعني لج شي ؟
ديمه : الجواب اللي طالبته مني ماله فايده لاني خلاص قررت اليوم اغير كل شي كان بالماضي .. ومشعل امس يعني ماضي .. وانا قررت اتخلص من كل ذكريات الماضي وابدا رحله جديده .. واخذ من الماضي الشي اللي بيسعدني اذا تذكرته 
انوار : يعني انتِ اتحبينه ؟ 
ديمه نزلت الكوفي وغمضت عيونها .. 
انوار : نصيحه لاتتعلقين وراء هالحب .. لانه يمكن يطلع وهم .. وبعدين لاتتعلقين وراء شي صار سراب .. هو تقريبا اختفى من حياتج .. خلاص المهم اللحين انج تنسينه .. 
ديمه : أي جنج تدرين اني اليوم مفكره بكلامج .. خلاص قررت امسح كل شي ممكن انه يتعبني بالمستقبل 
انوار : دامه غير حياتج للاحسن لا تخلينه يقلبها للاسوء 
ديمه : أي مو هذي هي الفكره .. مابي اخرب شي اهو صلحه .. اللي علي بلتزم بوعده .. وبغير نفسي وابيج اتساعديني وغيره محد له شي عندي 
انوار : ههههههههههه حشى ديون وطلابين 
ديمه : هههههههه مادري عنج 
انوار : اشوى انج فاهمه وعاقله 
ديمه : ليكون جايبتني اتعلميني العقل والصح والغلط
انوار : ليش لأ احنا علينا ننصح وخاصه للناس اللي انحبهم 
ديمه : هههههههه اتغشمر .. والله لولاج مادري شسوي 
انوار : احنا فاهمين بعض .. ولو 
ديمه : يلا مشكوره على العزيمه .. وقومي لا نتأخر عليهم 
انوار : عزيمه طياريه 
ديمه : ههههههههههه مابي تفوتني الطلعه 
ارتاحت ديمه بعد ماعرفت ان اختها فاهمتها .. لان من طبع انوار تقرى الانسان بدون لا يتكلم .. وهالشي فاد ديمه حيل ...طول رحلتهم اللي قضوها ..
-----
اليوم الثاني .. الساعه 4 العصر كانوا كلهم بأحد المجمعات التجاريه بروما .. وكانوا البنات مع ابوهم .. كان متعمد يخليهم معاه لانه يدري اذا خلاهم على راحتهم بيشترون الاولي والتالي والجناط خلاص ماقامت تسمح بأي زياده.. وبهالطريقه تأكد انهم ماراح يشترون .. وبعد ماقعدوا بمقهى بنص المجمع .. كأنه تذكر شي وراح شرى كرت دولي واستأذن من المطعم بتلفون وعطوه تلفون لا سلكي لي الطاوله .. وطلع بومحمد بين اوراقه ولقى ورقه صغيره .. ودق الرقم اللي فيها .. وقعد خمس دقايق لين رد عليه .. 
بومحمد : الوو السلام عليكم 
مشعل : وعليكم السلام والرحمه ياهلا والله بومحمد
بومحمد : ياهلا فيك هاه شلونك من بعد رحله امس ؟
مشعل : ابد والله جيت وريحت وطلعنا التدريب .. 
بومحمد : وشلون ساقك مع التدريب ..؟
مشعل : لالا تشيل هم ماعليك حصان الحمدلله 
بومحمد : نبيك تشد حيلك الا متى يبدى الدوري ؟
مشعل : خلاص بعد يومين السبت هذا 
بومحمد :بيوم رحلتنا 
مشعل بحزن : خلاص عزمتوا ترجعون !؟
بومحمد : أي الحمدلله الكل مستانس ومشتاقين للكويت ..
مشعل : لاتذكرني والله اني مشتاق لاهلي بس مصبر نفسي هانت كلها اسبوعين 
بومحمد : ماعليك بتروح بلمح البصر بس المهم انتبه على نفسك 
مشعل : لا توصي حريص .. ولا تنسى اتسلم لي على عمي بومحسن
بومحمد : يوصل ان شاء الله وسلم على ابوك سلام ٍ كثير 
مشعل : يوصل عمي وتوصلون بالسلامه ان شاء الله 
بومحمد :الله يسلمك .. ونبيك ترد لنا بالكاس
مشعل يضحك : ابشر من عيوني 
بومحمد : تبشر بالجنه ان شاء الله يلا ماطول عليك .. البنات بيطلعون 
مشعل : سلم لي على ميشوو وعلى حمود 
بومحمد : هههههههههه جان خذيتها معاك وفكيتني منها 
مشعل : دامكم ماتبونها عطوني ياهاا حرام عليكم احبها
بومحمد : ههههههههه ابتلشت انها اتحبك ومأذيتنا عليك 
مشعل : بجيب لها الكاس لعيونها 
وقعدوا يضحكون ومن بعد السلامات صك بومحمد التلفون .. والغريب ان ديمه تبتسم ولا كأن صار شي .. انوار حبت هالشي .. وشافت انه تطور كبير لديمه فمسيره تغيرها .. اما مشعل كان مستانس ان بومحمد تذكره ودق عليه يتطمن .. بومحمد من طبعه حبوب وعايلته كلها تنحب بسرعه .. وماينسى الواجب .. وخصوصا ان مشعل قام معاه بالواجب .. 
مرّت 3 ايام .. وديمه بدت تتغير جذرياً يوم عن يوم.. وبدا اهتمامها بفوفو يقلّ يوم بعد يوم .. وصارت الابتسامه جزء من ملامح وجهها ..
يوم الجمعه .. بالليل
انوار : آه ياربي مشتاقه للكويت 
ديمه : باجر بإذن الله انتِ فيها 
ام محمد : نبي ديرتنا نبي نسمع صوت الاذان 
انوار : أي يمه صج انهم عطونا مواقيت الصلاه لكن احس اني ضايعه .. 
ام محمد : الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب .. 
ديمه : يما انتِ ماجبتي معاج قرآن ؟
ام محمد : امبلا جبته والا شمصبرني انا على القعده بعد كل صلاه اقرا لي صفحتين 
ديمه : يما اتصدقين التزمت بطريقتج بالقرايه والله اتريح .. 
ام محمد : أي بعد كل فرض اقريلج صفحتين .. وبجذي بالشهر تختمين القران .. على كثر ماتتعودين راح ترتاحين لانج ماراح تهجرين القران .. ومع الاستمرار راح يكون عليج الحفظ سهل .. 
انوار : وانتوا ليش ماعلمتوني هالطريقه ؟؟
ديمه : اللي بقلبه صلاه بيصلي 
انوار : خلاص يما بس المشكله انا وديوم ماجبنا الا قران واحد .. 
ديمه : بسيطه ابدي من باجر اذا ردينا الكويت 
انوار : أي يمى ذكرتيني .. انا ومريوم بنشترك بدار حفظ القران .. 
ديمه : وانااااااااا ليش ماتقولون ؟؟
انوار : انتِ حافظه من الثانويه يما منج
ديمه : لا بس جزء عم ابي احفظ القران قوليلها تسجل اسمي 
انوار : انزين انتِ نشبه معانا بكل مكان 
ام محمد : أي جذي تعاونوا على الخير .. مو الفنانه الفلانيه لابسه كيت وبتقلدونها قلدوا بعض بالخير 
ديمه : ههههههههه الحمدلله انا ماقلد فنانات .. لاني واثقه بروحي 
انوار : لا والله واللي حجزت لي موديل نوال حق عرس خالد ولد خالتي منو ؟؟ 
ديمه :ههههههههههه لج انتِ مو لي
ام محمد : يلا بنات جهزتوا اغراضكم ؟ باجر بنرد نبي كل شي جهاز على 11 
انوار : ابشررررررري يا نظر العييييييين 
دخلت عليهم ميشوو : ماما باجر بروح عند رغد ؟
ام محمد :أي وعند مريوم وعند خالتج نوف 
ميشو : ماما انا بعطي رغد عروستين 
ام محمد : جنطه كامله تعطينها بس عروستين لا حبيبتي عطيهم اكثر عشان تلعبون مع بعض .. 
ميشو : بس انا باخذ اللي شعرها طويل .. 
ديمه : يما هالبنت لاتقصين شعرها اخاف اذا كبرت تستخف .. وتلبس بواريك 
انوار : هههههههههههههههههههههه تخيلت شكلها 
ميشو : ماماااا شوفيهم يضحكون علي ؟؟
ام محمد : اففف منكم يلا انا بروح غرفتي تعالي ميشو معاي بنات رتبوا الاغراض وانوار عليج جنطه ميشو .. يلا تصبحون على خير 
طلعت امهم وصكت الباب .. مابقى الا ديمه وانوار بالغرفه 
انوار : لالالالالا عاد جنطه ميشوو حوست العالم فيهاااااااااااااا متى اخلصها 
ديمه : بساعدج لاني جهزت اغراضي 
انوار : تسوين خييييييير 
وقعدوا يرتبون الاغراض .. 
انوار : تعالي انتِ اغراضج اللي شريتيهم من باريس وينهم ؟ 
ديمه : بالجنطه البيضاء مافتحتهم لانهم جدد بفتحهم بالكويت .. 
انوار : يلا عاد فجيهم بشوف ملابسج
ديمه : لالا تراها حيل ضيجه بالكويت بفتحها عشان احطهم بالكبت وبعدين بتشوفينهم 
انوار : اففف منج عنيده 
ديمه : امبي مومصدقه هذا اخر يوم لنااااااااااا ؟
انوار : انتِ مو ملاحظه شي ؟
ديمه : الا قولي اشياء ههههههههه
انوار بنظره حنان : تغيرتي 180 درجه
ديمه بفرحه : صج ؟؟
انوار : والله العظيم .. بهالثلاثه ايام راقبتج اربع وعشرين ساعه ماكنتي تسرحين ابد ..ولا اهتميتي بفوفو ولا تسألين عنه .. ولاحظت ان البسمه انزرعت بوجهج .. تغيرتي والله .. حتى كلامج كله فيه امل وانج بتسوين وبتحطين .. ماقمتي تتكلمين عن ايام قبل مثل اول .. انا مستانسه ان هالسفره غيرتج عكس قبل بس تبين تقعدين بروحج وكلا هاديه اللحين ماتبين تقعدين فاضيه ابد كلا تمشين وتصورين وتضحكين و تلعبين .. قسم بالله ريحتيني حتى اهلي لاحظوا .. 
ديمه متشققه من الوناسه : آه الحمدلله هذا اللي انا ابيه .. وعسى الله يتمم علي .. صدقيني ترى كل اللي شفتيه ماجاء بهالسهوله .. عانيت على ما وصلت له .. بس ان شاء الله اتم على هالحال واحسن ولا اتغير .. 
انوار : اهم شي راحه البال والصحه .. 
ديمه : الحمدلله عدت هالرحله على خير وخذيت من خيرها وتركت المر منها .. 
انوار : تقصدين مشعل ؟
ديمه : خلاص انا وعدت روحي ما اتكلم بـ كـان .. كان مشعل يحتل جزء من حياتي والحين طلع منها .. 
انوار : يلا باجر من نرد الكويت بتنسين كل شي ونرد حياتنا الطبيعيه 
ديمه : الحمدلله يارب احمدك واشكرك على كل حال .. 
-------

----------


## أختكم في الله

اليوم السبت .. المباراه الاولى الساعه 1.30 الظهر .. كان فريق مشعل يلعب بهالمباراره وناصر كانت له المباراه الثانيه اللي كان توقيتها 5.30 المغرب .. كانت المباراه الاولى بالدوري حماسيه .. وكان فيها روح القتال .. وتميزت بالمدّ والجزر بين الفريقين .. لين انتهت المباراه بالتعادل الايجابي .. 1/1وطلع مشعل من هالمباراره الكل يهنيه على هالاداء الحلو .. كان هو رأس حربه وكل هجمه يقوم فيها يشجع الفريق كله على اللعب .. ماخلوا الجمهور يملّ .. وبالاخير .. طلع من الملعب بعد ما اثنى عليه المدرب وخلوا اللاعبين بالاستراحه يرتاحون وركبوا الباص وردوا الفندق وتسبحوا وريحوا .. لكن ناصر كان بالملعب .. ماقدر يقعد معاه .. بس شافه من بعيد وأشر له بأيده علامه اوكي .. من بعد ما انسدح مشعل على السرير .. شاف ساعته وفز من مكانه واتصل على الخطوط الجويه الكويتيه وسأل عن رحله روما للكويت الساعه جم ؟ قالوله بعد نص ساعه .. صك مشعل التلفون وهو متوتر ..
" خلاص انتهت رحلتهم !! .. ياترى شصار عليج ياديمه !؟ "
بهالوقت .. كانت طياره بومحمد تعلن اقلاعها من الاراضي الايطاليه .. متجهه الى الاراضي الكويتيه .. وهم بالمطار سمعوا النداء بالتوجه الى الطياره .. انوار اسمعت من النداء اسم الكويت .. ونطت لهم وخلتهم يغصون بالعصير اللي يشربونه من فرحتها 
انوار : قوووووموا اعلنوا رحلتنا .. 
بومحمد : خلي اخوانج يكملون عصيرهم .. 
انوار : الخير واجد بالكويت حبكت على العصير 
ديمه : ههههههههههه الحمدلله والشكر والله الكويت ماراح اتطير .. موجوده بس انتِ قلبج لا يطير 
انوار : ياااااربي متى بنوصل واكحل عيوني واشوف ديرتي
ديمه : انتِ مو كفو سفره حشى ولا مهاجره سوت نفسج
انوار : اقول بس كملي عصيرج لا اكبه فوقج 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه
محمد جاهم ومعاه ليبل مال الجناط 
محمد : يبا هذا شسوي فيه انت قلت لي خله معاك 
بومحمد : ايي خله لا يضيع نحتاجه بمطار الكويت 
محمد استانس انه خاش شي مهم : اوكي ولايهمك
ميشو : بابااااااا شيلنييييييي كل الناس طويله الا انا قصيره 
بومحمد ضحك وشالها فوق .. وحست بفرحه اتشوف الناس وهي اعلى منهم .. وهم يمشون تجر شعر اللي تشوفه .. لين ابوها طقها على ايدها قالها عيب .. 
ميشو : لا بابا انا بشوف منو احلى شعرهم والا شعر عروستي ؟
ديمه : والله انج قاضيه مره وحده 
محمد : تلوموني فيها انا زين مخليها عايشه لي اللحين .. 
انوار : ديوووم شوفي كويتين هالصوب 
ديمه : أي اكيد هذي رحله للكويت بتشوفين كويتيين 
انوار : االله شوفي هذيج البنت شكلها كوول وتفرفش يارب تقعد عندي بالطياره 
ديمه : اشوف من الحين بدينا بالخيانه !! 
انوار : لا يعني انتِ يميني واهي يساري 
ديمه : ماشاء الله اوكي نشوف .. 
محمد : يبا يلا الكل ركب 
بومحمد : يلا توكلنا على الله 
ووركبوا الطياره .. وكانت ديمه على الدريشه وانوار على الممر استانست انوار ان الكويتين معاهم بالدرجه السيااحيه .. بس انقهرت لان المكان اللي بالنص مافيه احد فاضي .. والبنت كانت بالصف اللي قبله .. 
انوار : شفتي الحظ الزفت 
ديمه : شتبين بخلق الله يمكن مالها خلق اتسولف ؟
انوار : انا ياحبيبتي اخلي الصخر يتكلم 
ديمه : استغفر الله 
انوار : أي يعني ماعندي احد يقعد هادي ومستحي اعرف اطلع السوالف منهم 
ديمه : أي تعلميني فيج ؟
ام محمد اول ماحطت السماعه بإذنها حطت على سديس .. وهو يقرى كان صوته يخشع القلوب .. ولا اراديا بجت من اسمعت القران .. حست انها من زمان ما سمعت صوت اذان ولا صوت قارئ .. خشعت وهي تسمعه ومن طول الرحله نامت وباذنها السماعات ولين بومحمد شال السماعات وخلها تنام بوضعيه مرتاحه فيها وعدل لها راسها وهو مايل على الدريشه .. ومن الجانب الثاني 
انوار لابسه السماعات: جم رقم اغاني خليجيه ؟
ديمه : حطي رقم سته 
انوار حطت رقم سته سمعت صوت سديس وتنهدت بصوت عالي 
انوار براحه : صوته يريح 
ديمه عدلت لها السماعات 
ديمه : احسن لج من الاغاني الخليجيه واحنا بين السماء والارض 
انوار : هههههههههه 
بعد نص ساعه قامت ام محمد وشافت بومحمد قايم وياكل وجبته .. 
ام محمد : متى بنوصل 
بومحمد : مابقى شي ساعتين
قعدت ام محمد اتعدل شيلتها .. وشافت بومحمد سرحان .. ودرت انه يفكر بشي مهم.. 
ام محمد : شفيك منصور ؟
بومحمد: تتوقعين صج هالسفره غيرتها ؟
ام محمد : انت لا لحين تسأل كل شي واضح 
بومحمد : اتصدقين اني ارتحت وخصوصا بأخر ايام بروما حسيت انها خلاص تغيرت 180 درجه
ام محمد : الاهم ان حتى طيرها ماقامت تسأل عنه 
بومحمد : الله يتمم عليها 
ام محمد : امين يارب .. 
من الجانب الثاني بالطياره .. التفتت البنت عليهم 
البنت : بنات لو سمحتوا التلفزيون يشتغل عندكم ؟
انوار مستانسه : أي يشتغل 
البنت : اجل شفيه ما يشتغل عندي ؟؟
انوار : يمكن المقعد اللي انتِ قاعده عليه خربان 
البنت : الظاهرجذي لان ابوي يشتغل عنده 
انوار: ااها على العموم ترى في مقعد فاضي هني 
وتأشر لها على المقعد اللي عندها 
البنت : عادي اقعد مو مكان احد ؟
انوار :لا عادي فاضي
وقعدت عندهم البنت .. واستغلت الفرصه انوار واخذي واعطي معاها لين تعرفت عليها .. ومثل ما توقعت انوار طلعت هالبنت من طقتها فرفوشيه وراعيه سوالف وغشمره .. 
انوار : اقول رناد ترى لفت انتباهي اسمج حلوو شنو معناه ؟
رناد : على ما اعتقد انه كسره العود 
انوار : واااااو رووعه 
رناد : ببدايه الامر تعقدت منه احس انه غريب واكون معروفه بالمدرسه بس بالاخيراقنعوني اهلي اني مميزه عن الكل .. 
انوار : اييييي ياحظج 
رناد : ماقلتي لي من متى انتوا بروما ؟
انوار : من اسبوع 
رناد : عاد حلوه ليش ماطولتوا 
انوار : اسكتي انا ابي الكويت بستخفففف 
رناد : هههههههه عاد اسبوع ما امداج تشتاقين لها 
انوار :شنو اسبوع !!قبلها اسبوع كنا بباريس 
رناد : اهاااا عشان جذي زهقتي 
انوار :مازهقت بس خلاص ابي ارد الكويت ابي ارد لحياتي الطبيعيه 
رناد : والله احنا لوتشوفين رحلتنا تموتين من الضحك 
انوار : ليش وين رحتوا 
رناد : من كل بلاد قطره نمسا يومين سويسرا يومين لندن يومين باريس يومين روما يومين 
انوار : ووناسه يعني 10 ايام قسمتوا هم عدل .. 
رناد : طاح حيلي من طياره لي متروا 
انوار : ههههههههههههههه احلى شي تحسين بطعم السفره 
وبعد السوالف ماحسوا بالرحله .. وديمه نفس امها من حطت سديس بإذنها نامت وحست براحه الدنيا كلها بقلبها .. ونامت تقريبا ساعتين اول ماقامت.. شافت رناد مع اختها وقعدوا يسولفون ويضحكون دشت معاهم ديمه بالجو .. وشوي شافوا ان الدنيا صارت ليل .. وحطوا مسرحيه مصريه كوميديه .. يتابعونها ويعلقون عليها ويضحكوووون 
ديمه : اووش رناد طلي شوفي في احد جدامنا ؟ 
رناد : لا ماكو الاخدامتنا نايمه بسابع نومه 
انوار : اشوى يعني نضحك على راحتنا 
ديمه : اشوى هالرحله مو زحمه مثل جيتنا 
انوار بصوت واطي : يابعد عمري يالكويت ..... لاتلوموني اذا ذبت بهواها اوتماديت بمحبتها وغلاها .. القمر وده يسمونه الكويت والنجوم اتغار والله من حلاها 
رناد : لاتخليني ارقص 
ديمه : ههههههههههه صج مو صاحين
يوم اعلن كابتن الطياره انهم الحين في دوله الكويت وقالهم يستعدون للهبوط.. اهني انوار كل شوي وتوقف تطل من الدريشه 
انوار حاطه ايدها على قلبها : ابراج الكويت !!
رناد : اللي اشوفه برج التحرير 
انوار : يابعد برج ايفل والله 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه لا انا اتوقع باجر قصيده وطنيه نازله بالجرايد 
انوار : ديوم جبي تكفين خلاص هبطنا 
ديوم ميته من الضحك لان انوار جاتها حالت طوارئ .. واختبصت من قلب حدها مستانسه 
ديمه : وراي مليون شغله اذا رديت بسويها
انوار : ذكريني انزل خبر عاجل بالاخبار اني وصلت وافتح تلفوني لاستقبال المكالمات 
رناد : عشتواااا الا على طاري التلفون عطيني رقمج خلني اكون من المهنئين 
انوار :ههههههههه أي ذكرتيني .. وانتِ بعد عطيني رقمج والله ان قاطعتي تعرفين شغلج 
رناد : هههههههههههه خوفتيني لا خلاص مابي
ديمه : عادي ماشفتي شي اخذي وخلي 
انوار : وان شاء الله عبالج بعطيج رقمي جذي بسرعه لا حبيبتي لازم تقدمين جم طلب 
رناد انقهرت وطقتها على جتفها : خلصيني عطيني يلا وصلنا الحين بيقومون
وخذوا ارقام بعض .. قاموا كل الركاب ونزلوا من الطياره .. ديمه بشكل لا ارداي تذكرت مشعل وتذكرت ان اليوم الدوري بيبدا .. حطت ببالها كذا سؤال " ياترى هل بتسعفني ارادتي واكمل اللي بديته بروما ؟ وخصوصا اني رديت ..اخاف يرجع لي الروتين القديم !! ياترى مشعل شسوى اليوم بمباراته ؟ يلا الله يوفقه ان شاء الله "
خلاص سفرتها لي هني انتهت .. ياترى شراح يصير في المرحله الجايه !!؟
-----
انتظروا الجزء الحادي عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره وبسرررررررعه حطيها كلها خلاص ما اقدر اصبر

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووووو علي القصة رائعة

وبعدين كملي وصار أنتظر صارلي يومين

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجــزء الحـادي عشــر ::
وصلوا عايله بومحمد مطار الكويت الدولي الساعه 11.30 بالليل .. وسووا الاجراءات وخذوا الجناط .. وهم يمشون بالمطار .. شاف بومحمد وجه مو غريب عليه .. 
بومحمد : جراح !
وكأن اللي نادى عليه ما انتبه له .. وعلا صوته بومحمد شوي لينالتفت اهو عليه .. وتأكد بومحمد ان هذا هو جراح ولد اخوه 
جراح : هلا والله عمييي .. الحمدلله على السلامه .. 
بومحمد : الله يسلمك .. شلونك انت وشلون ابوي ؟
جراح : كلهم تمام يسلمون عليك .. وينطرونك 
كان جراح مع ربعه وتركهم وجاء سلم على عمه .. لكن ديمه وانوار ومحمد وميشوو كلهم كانوا واقفين مع ابوهم .. 
جراح شافهم : هذول عيالك ؟
بومحمد : ليش ماتعرفهم ؟
جراح : وين اشوفهم عمي واحنا مانشوفكم الا بالعيد ماعرف منهم الا حمود ! 
بومحمد : اسأل امك ليش مانجي الا بالعيد 
جراح تنهد: ماشاء الله عندك بنات كبار (ويبتسم ) هاه عمي تزوجنا !! 
بومحمد وهو يضحك : انت اصغر منهم كلهم الا اذا تبي ميشو .. لكن سوري بنتي مخطوبه 
جراح : افاااا راحت بنت العم .. !! 
وقعدوا يضحكون 
بومحمد : الا انت وين رايح ؟ 
جراح : على لندن بلتحق بعايله هناك لين ما اهلي يجون .. ونرد مع بعض 
بومحمد : ماقالي محسن انه بيسافر !! وبعدين مابقى شي على الدوامات والدراسه ؟
جراح : هههههه لا عمي لاتحاتي انا مضبط روحي من ناحيه الدراسه وبعدين ابوي تجاره حره وامي بتاخذ اجازه من دوامها 
بومحمد : وشلون ابوك خلاك تسافر لحالك مع ربعك ؟ 
جراح : عمي ترى عمري 16 يعني اعرف ادبر روحي .. وربعي ماشاء الله ابوي يعرفهم كلهم .. مايحتاج يخاف علي .. 
بومحمد : شايف هذا .. (يأشر على محمد ولده ) ما يسافر لحاله لو تم عمره عشرين .. 
جراح : هههههههههههه يووو ه الله يعينه اجل .. 
وابتعدوا البنات عنهم ورد محمد وسلم على ولد عمه وقعدوا يسولفون لين تأكدوا ان كل جناطهم وصلت وبالاخير 
انحرج جراح من بنات عمه كانوا واقفين بعيد وشكلهم يتأففون واستئذن منهم وراح .. 
جراح كان الوحيد من عيال محسن الطيب المسالم .. بس حيل شايل ايده من العايله لانه يدري انها كلا مشاكل .. فا مريح روحه بالسفر وعايش حياته مع ربعه .. ولكن أي احد من اهله يحتاجه يجيه من اخر الدنيا ويساعده .. البنات تعرفوا على فرد جديد من عايلتهم .. 
طلعوا من المطار وكان السايق ينطرهم عند الباب .. وربكوا السوبر على ما ركبوا اغراضهم وجناطهم .. وهم بالطريج ..
انوار : ياحلو حرّ الكويت ياناااااااااس 
ديمه : أي حرّ !! قولي رطووووووبه موت
انوار : نار بلادي ولا جنتهم 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه يلا هاتي من الاخر اذا في شعر ارتجالي قوليه 
انوار تقصر صوتها عشان ابوها مايسمع : جبي انتِ بس طايحه فيني تطنز .. ! 
وتلتفت انوار على سايقهم راجوا 
انوار : راجوا في احد دق علي بالبيت ؟ 
راجوا يهز راسه : انا مايعرف 
انوار قعدت تتحلطم: وهذا اللي انت فاالح فيه انا مايعرف انا مايدري !! وانا مايدري وانا مايعرف !!!
بو محمد : مابي احد ينزل وايده فاضيه الكل ينزل شايل شي والكلام موجه لج ياجاره 
ويلتفت على انوار 
انوار : يبا عااااااد انا عندي اولويات .. اهم من الجناط 
ديمه : خلاص يبا خلها لأولوياتها انا بشيل عنها 
بومحمد : لا دام السالفه جذي .. محد منكم يشيل شي كل الاغراض تنزلها انوار .. سمعت راجوا لاتنزل شي .. 
انوار فتحت عيونها بصدمه .. والكل ضحك 
بعد ما وصلوا وريحوا بعد ساعه تقريبا .. الكل تجمع بالصاله .. 
بومحمد : يلا اللحين راح وقت الضحك والسفر والتمشي والوناسه .. جاء وقت الجد .. الحمدلله سافرنا وغيرنا جو .. واستانسنا .. اللي علي سويته .. اللحين ابيكم تجازوني .. وابي مثل ماعطيتكم تعطوني 
الكل مستغرب ! يطالعون بعض 
بومحمد : يعني مثل مافرحتكم بهالسفره ابيكم اتفرحوني بالنتايج الحلوه ابي تشدون حيلكم .. عشان نسافر بالعطله الجايه احسن من هالسفره بعد 
انوار : لالا يبا مانبي نسافر خلاص 
ديمه : لا والله ؟؟
انوار : يبا خلاص انا عرفت نفسي اكثر من اسبوعين ما استحمل برى الكويت 
ديمه : كيفج انتِ نقطج فبيت خالتي .. احنا نبي نستانس .. 
بومحمد استانس يوم شاف ردت فعل ديمه من السفره .. تقبلتها .. وارتاحت منها .. وتغيرت فيها .. وهذا الاهم .. 
بومحمد : اللي تبونه بيصير بس لاحد يعصب انا جامعكم مو عشان اقولكم هالكلام .. باجر جدكم مسوي غدا لنا .. ولازم تروحون كلكم تسلمون عليه .. وتسلمون على عمانكم 
الكل جاه احباط من سمع هالخبر .. وتغيرت ملامح وجيهم .. مايحبون بيت عمانهم .. لانه ملتقى الاحقاد الدفينه بين العايله .. كانوا يزورون هذاك البيت من عيد لي عيد كواجب .. مع انهم يحبون جدهم حيل .. بس جدهم دايما بمزرعته نادرا ما ينوجد بالبيت واذا كان بالبيت دايما بالدوانيه مع اعياله .. وعمهم محسن ساكن بنفس البيت .. هذا اللي مكرههم بالبيت نفسه .. 
ديمه : بس يبا .... 
سكتت ديمه مالقت عذر لتجنبها الروحه هذي .. 
بومحمد : هذا جدكم وتراه مشتاقلكم من زمان ماشفتوه .. ولازم تسلمون على عمانكم .. يلا انا بروح انام .. تصبحون على خير .. 
راح ابوهم وضلوا كلهم مع امهم 
محمد : افف الله يعيني باجر 
ام محمد : ماراح تخسرون شي اذا زرتوا عمانكم .. تغدوا وردوا 
ديمه : بس يما اذا انتِ مو معانا ماتدرين شلون يعاملونا 
ام محمد : مايخالف ديوم حبيبتي استحملي هذول اهلج وبعدين كلها غدا وتردون 
محمد : مشكله.... الوحيد اللي استصيغه منهم جراح .. والحين سافر اففف بس 
ميشو : انا ابي البس اللي شريته من ديزني واقهر نوره الخايسه 
ام محمد ماتت من الضحك : شوفي لازم تاخذين لها هديه .. وعطيها عروسه من جنطتج الكبيره 
ميشو : لالالالالا والله ؟ اعطيها وهي دايما تطقني وتخليني ابجي ؟؟ لالا انا بقهرها وبوريها عروستي .. واقول لها انتِ ماعندج مثلها حررررره 
ديمه : هههههههه حتى الجهال تعلموا المجاور !
انوار : عاد انا اللي مشتهيه هالروحه من زماااااااااااااان .. وابي مها مرت عمي تكون موجوده 
الكل التفت عليها .. باستغراب
ام محمد: ليش؟؟ شناويه عيه ؟
انوار : خلوها علي .. وبس 
ام محمد : أي عشان ايقولون امكم ماعرفت اتربيكم !!
انوار : تنقص لسانه اللي بيجيب سيرتج جدامي بالشينه 
ديمه قامت تعبت من سيره عمانها ومشاكلهم كل روحه لهم لازم ينولد قبلها التذمر .. ! راحت غرفتها وصكت عليها الباب .. وابتسمت غصباً عنها .. لازم تمنع نفسها من التفكير بأي شي بيتعسها .. اهي اصلا مو هامها روحه بيت عمانها من الاساس .. لان مشاكلهم كلها ماهمتها ابدا .. احقاد دفينه مستعمره قلوب سوده .. اهي مالها أي علاقه .. لكن خوفها ينفتح الجرح مره ثانيه .. وتتذكر عمها مبارك .. خصوصا انها كل ما زارتهم تقعد فتره طويله بغرفته .. وهي الوحيده اللي تملك مفتاح غرفته من بعد مامات .. واطلبت منهم ما يغيرون أي شي بغرفته وكأنه موجود فيها .. فالسنوات الاخيره كان بيت عمانها بالنسبه لها الملجأ الوحيد اللي تفكر فيه اذا حست بتعب او ضيقه .. تلجأ لاقرب الناس لها عمها .. لكن راح عمها .. وانتهى دوره بحياتها .. غصبٍ عنها عاشت صدمه غيابه لفتره طويله .. لكن اليوم .. كل اللي تعلمته من هالسفره .. ماراح يبين مفعوله ولا راح اتعرف انها تغيرت الا لين تدخل غرفه عمها ... هل بتنهار مثل كل مره تدخلها ؟ وتشم فيها ريحت ملابسه وتقلب البوم الصور اللي تحمل اروع الذكريات .. !! هالشي الوحيد اللي معيشها بقلق .. لكن .. رغم كل هالافكار ابتسمت وحاولت تغير مجريات اهتمامها .. وراحت شغلت الكمبيوتر .. وشبكت عالنت .. ودخلت ايميلاتها .. وكانوا فوق 30 ايميل .. وقرتهم كلهم وحذفت اللي ماتبيه .. ودخلت المنتدى .. وردت لقسمها وتذكرت انها ابتعدت عن الخواطر حيل بهالفتره .. ولو انها كانت بحاجه لها .. وكتبت بقسم الترحيب موضوع بعودتها .. والكل رحب فيها وخصوصا انها عضوه الكل يحب وجودها .. ماكانت اتخلي موضوع صغير او كبير الا وتعطيه اهميته .. وبعد مرورها على اغلب الاقسام لفت انتباها قسم الرياضه والشباب .. وافتحته .. وكان المووضوع المثبت عن الدوري المقام بفرنسا واخبار الاعبين .. ابتسمت اول ما شافته .. يعني من هني بتعرف اخباااااره !! وابتسمت بفرح ورجعت بكرسيها لي ورى وكانت حاطه ايدها على وجهها .. مو مصدقه ! انها تقدر اتعرف اخبار الدوري على الاقل .. وتطمن عليه .. لانهم يحطون كل مباراه وتفاصيلها والالعبين اللي انصابوا واللي خذوا كروت حمراء او صفراء .. وكان الموضوع مدعم بالصور .. ادخلت على طول على الموضوع .. وكان محطوط نتيجه اول مباراتين بالدوري .. وشافت ان فريق مشعل تعادل مع الفريق الثاني ... اارتاحت على الاقل ما خسر .. لانه اخر الايام ماكان بالتدريب .. وتذكرت رفيج مشعل ناصر اللي تعب بالفتره اللي كانت اهي بالفندق .. وشافت ان فريقه فاز بنتيجه 1/0 وفرحت له .. شافت انها بدايه حيل ممتازه للفريقين .. لفريق ناصر ومشعل .. وكان ودها تروح وتشوف معنوياته .. ودها توقف معاه بهالوقت مثل ما وقف معاها .. لكن اكتفت بمتابعه اخباره عن بعد .. وكان في عضو منتقد لعب المنتخب .. ويقول مو هذا مستواه .. وان كابتن الفريق كان من الممكن يعطي احسن من جذي .. وكان معصب على الاخر ويقول دام من اول مباراره تعادل ننسى الكاس .. ومن هالكلام .. الغريب ان ديمه هي اللي تكفلت انها اترد عليه .. واستغربت من طريقتها بالرد .. كأنها تدافع عن شي ملكها .. خصوصا وهو كان شاد حيله بالكلام على مشعل لانه اهو كابتن الفريق ..و لانه معروف عنه وحش الكره .. الكل يخاف منه .. بس بهالمباره سوى اداء حلو .. لكن مو هذا هو لعب مشعل الاصلي .. كأنه يمهد لشي .. ودها تقول للعضو .. الا هاللاعب لا تقول عنه شي .. لكن ردت عليه بمنطقيه اكثر .. بعد ماسكرت المنتدى وسكرت الجهاز .. نزلت تحت شافت انوار اتكلم مريم بنت خالتها .. وشافت محمد يساعد ميشو على تركيب بيت الباربي .. وكانت نازله مع فوفو .. 
ديمه : شوفوا انا بحط فوفو بالصاله .. وبخلي الخدامه تأكله وتشربه .. مابي احد يرده لي غرفتي .. 
ميشو : حمود اسمع ديوم شتقول !!؟ امش امش خلنا ناخذه ونلعب فيه بالحديقه 
ديمه : لا ياماما انا قلت بالصاله يعني اذا بتلعبون العبوا هني .. 
محمد : احمدي ربج خلتج تلعبين فيه .. 
ديمه : يلا تصبحون على خير .. 
ردت غرفتها من بعد ما فقدت الامل بأنوار عشان تصك التلفون وتقعد معاها .. راحت ديمه غرفتها ونامت وانهت هاليوم اللي مرّ عليها طـويل .. ابتدى بروما وانتهى بالكويت .. على ثاني يوم الصبح .. الساعه 10 
انوار : انتِ ما تشبعين من النوم ؟؟
ديمه : خليني اطلعي وصكي الباب
انوار : الساعه عشر قومي متى يمدينا نلبس ونروح لعماني ؟؟
ديمه : اففففففف مايصير تعفوني من هالروحه ؟
انوار : قومي تراني مشتاقه حق هالروحه من زمان
ديمه وهي تشيل البطانيه عنها وتقوم : ليش بتشوفين قيس بن الملوح !؟
انوار : ليش انا اعرف عيالهم عشان اروح لقيس ! ههههههههههه
ديمه : خلاص انوار روحي خلي ريتا تجهز الريوق على ما اتسبح 
انوار : انتِ هيه خلصينا شكلج بتطولين علينا مابي ابوي يعصب
ديمه : انتوا تبوني اروح خلاص بروح بس فارقي عني 
انوار : ههههههههههههه اتعب على النفسيه من اولها 
ديمه تبتسم بعبط : انوار روحي دام النفس طيبه 
انوار : زين بس ابيج تلبيس من بدلات باريس عشان نقهر مرت عمي وبناتها 
ديمه : لا بدلات باريس كلهم بالجناط وانا لالحين مافجيتهم .. بلبس من اللي بالكبت 
انوار : مالت عليج ماتشجعين 
ديمه : ترى اقصااها بيت عماني 
انوار : انزين اف منج خلصي انا بروح احط مكياج 
ديمه : لا وصيج زيدي الجيله 
انوار : هههههههههههههه انا بطبق اللي تعلمته هناك من قناه فاشن 
ديمه : طبقي وخبصي لا وصيج 
طلعت انوار من الغرفه وهي متحمسه تحب حركات الجوار وتحب تقهر الناس اللي مايحبونها .. وهالشي كله بتشوفه اليوم .. وهذا اللي هي تبيه 
بعد مرور نص ساعه .. تواجدوا كلهم بالصـاله ينطرون ابوهم ..
انوار : هاه شرايج ؟ 
ديمه : حلو لون الشدو هادي ان الا هاللون ماعرف اضبطه 
انوار : يعني مرتب ؟
ديمه : أي والله توقعتج بتخبصين ! 
انوار : لا شدعوه ههههههههه 
ديمه : وينها ريتا سنه تسوي ريوق 
انوار : يما عمرها طويل كاهي وصلت .. 
قعدت ديمه تتريق .. عصير برتقال وكرواسون .. ونزل ابوهم من غرفته .. لابس دشداشته وغتره وعقال وكاشخ وريحة العطر غطت المكان 
محمد : وااااااو يبا واخيرا عدنا للدشداشه .. 
بومحمد : ههههههههههه مشتاق لها اسبوعين كلا بناطيل وخرابيط
محمد : أي بعد تغيير 
بومحمد قعد : هاه جاهزين ؟
ويلتفت الا يشوف انوار 
بومحمد : اوووووه شهالقمر اللي قاعد عندي ؟؟ 
انوار : يبا لا تمدح ترى اقط نفسي بالدريشه
بومحمد : ماشاء الله مدري احس انج متغيره ؟؟ والا يتراولي 
ديمه : أي يبا حاطه مكياج
بومحمد : وانا اقول بنتي محلوه 
انوار : الله يجبر بخاطرك بومحمد : ديمه وانتِ ليش ماسويتي مثلها بتروحين زياره لعمانج لازم تكشخين .. 

يتبع..

أختكم في الله

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووره بسرعة

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

خيه ارجووووووووووووووووووووك كمليها صدقيني ما في وقت بعدين اكملها

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : ماحب هالخرابيط .. احب كل شي على طبيعته 
بومحمد : كيفج لا تنقهرين لي قالوا بنات عمج ان انوار احلى منج 
ديمه : لا تكفى اذا قالوها بموت 
انوار : ههههههههههههههههه حمستوني بروح قبل لا تخرب الكشخه 
بومحمد : قوموا لا يسيح الصبغ على وجهها 
انوار عصبت : يبااااااااااااا 
وقعد يضحك عليها ابوها يحب يقهرها .. ويستفزها .. بس الصحيح ان مكياجها حيل ناعم .. حق زياره عاديه .. 
وقبل لايطلعون نادت ديمه ريتا خدامتهم وقالت لها تطلع كل الملابس الجديده من الجنطه البيضاء الصغيره والجنطه الكبيره وتصففهم بالكبت وترتبهم .. 
بعد ما وصلوا بيت جدهم .. 
دخل ابوهم الدوانيه مع محمد .. وانوار وديمه وميشو راحوا صوب باب الحريم .. وشوي الا فتحت الباب الخدامه .. ودخلتهم صاله الضيوف .. وشافوا مها مرت عمهم مع شيخه مرت عمهم يوسف (اللي اصغر من ابوهم) وبناتهم .. وقاموا وسلموا على البنات وبعد حوالي نص ساعه دخل جدهم بو محسن وسلموا عليه وقعدوا معاه .. وراحت شيخه ومها الصاله الثانيه يسولفون وخلوا البنات مع جدهم وابوهم لحالهم .. 
بومحسن قعد يسولف مع ولده منصور براحه لان الدوانيه كانت عامره .. وماقدروا ياخذون راحتهم.. 
بومحسن : ماقلت لي شلون سفرتكم ؟ 
بومحمد : والله ابشرك زينه ( وطالع ديمه) ومشت الامور تمام 
بومحسن : ها يابنات ان شاء الله مستانسين ؟
ديمه : أي والله يبا السفره اتهبل لولا اني خربت على اهلي وضعت 
بومحسن : افا شلون ضعتي ؟
ديمه : ههههههه تخيل يبا ولدك سافر روما وخلاني !
بومحسن لف على ولده : صحيح هالكلام ؟
بومحمد : هههههههه أي.. بس ماتصدق من اللي وصلها لنا ! 
بومحسن : منو ؟
بومحمد : مشعل ولد بو عبدالرحمن 
بومحسن : بوعبدالرحمن جارنا !!
التفت ديمه عليهم وقلبها يدق بقوه 
بومحمد : ايه
بعدين سكت جدهم .. وشكله سرح شوي .. وعيونه تسترجع قصص شكلها ذكريات الجيره اللي بينهم .. وابتسم 
بومحسن : اممم مشعل !! هو رفيج مبارك !؟
بومحمد : أي عليك نور 
بومحسن : شفته مع اهله ؟
بومحمد : لا لحاله رايح عنده دوري كره قدم 
بومحسن : ماشاء الله .... والله كبرت يا مشعل .. خبري فيه هو مبارك يلعبون بالفريج .. أي صح كان يحب الكره من صغره ... الله يخليه لاهله 
وسكت بومحسن .. بعد ما مرّ طيف ولده مبـارك جدام عينه .. 
بومحسن غير ّ الموضوع عشان يبعد طيف ضناه من عيونه .. مايبي يحرق قلبه لي تذكر ولده اللي راح بعز شبابه بحادث لنج نتيجه سرعه ورعونه الشباب الطايش اللي ادعموه .. 
بومحسن : منو استقبلكم بالمطـارّ ؟
بومحمد : راجوا بعد منو غيره !
بومحسن : والله اني قلت لاَخوانك بس محد منهم فاضي الكل وراه بيت وعيال ومسؤليات 
بومحسن كان يبرر تصرف عياله وهو عارف انهم على غلط بس ما يبي يشوه صورتهم جدام احفاده 
ديـمه : بس لو كان عمي مبـارك عايش جان استقبلنـا احلى استقـبال 
الكل طالعها وسكت ! استغربوا من ردها .. 
بومحمد : اصلا ما له داعي احد يستقبلنا .. كنا بحاجه السياره وجابها راجوا ..
بومحسن : يلا الحمدلله المهم استانستوا بهالسفره ..
شوي وراح بومحسن مع ولده الدوانيه .. واصعدت ديمه الطابق العلوي .. وراحت لغرفه كانت دايما تدخلها وتبث فيها همومها .. وعمرها مادخلت البيت هذا الا وهي قاصده تدخل هالغرفه .. واليوم طبعا ماراح تطوف هالفرصه .. وتحس انها مشتاقتلها حيل .. فتره طويله ماشافتها .. من قبل السفر بمده طويله فوق الشهر .. 
طلعت من جنطتها مفتاح الغرفه .. ودخلتها .. وكانت ظلماء وشعاع نور بسيط مبين من تحت الدريشه .. فتحت الستاير .. وقفلت الباب وراها .. وخذت نظره على الغرفه من غياب دام عنها اكثر من شهر .. مسكت نفسها .. واقعدت على سريره .. واتحس انها قاعده على شوك .. من كثر ماتحس بإن الجرح مازال ينزف .. بتكون اكبر جذابه بالكره الارضيه اذا نست عمها .. بس الفتره اللي طافت كانت مرحله تغيير تخللتها تناسي للذكريات الحزينه .. لكن هو لا يمكن تنساه .. وخانتها ايدها وفتحت درج الكومندينه .. وطلعت البوم الصور .. وشافت صورته بالثانويه مع ربعه وصوره بكليه الضباط .. وصوره مع ابوه بالمزرعه .. وبالاخير وقفت عند صوره وطولت وهي تتأملها .. كانت صورته وهو يسوق وكانت ملامحه تدل على انه متفاجأ ! ومومتوقع الصوره .. وردت فيها ذاكرتها لهذا اليوم كانت ماسكه الكاميرا وخاشتها بجنطتها .. ومرّ عليهم البيت وسلم على اخوه وقعد وسولف معاهم وقالهم انه بياخذها الجمعيه عشان اخوانها مايقلبونها مناحه وخذا ديمه يمشيها وكانت مو راضيه تطلع مكان .. وكان هو مصر على انه يسوي اللي فباله .. وطلع وداها السينما و شرالها هديه التخرج من الثانويه .. وقبل لا ينزلها البيت قالت له عمي بوريك شي بس لاتتخرع .. وطلعت الكاميرا بسرعه وصورته وهو منصدم.. وكانت احلى صوره .. كان رافع حواجبه ووجهه مندهش .. صكت الالبوم وتحس في شي قاعد ينغرس بصدرها .. ماتبي تتذكر .. اكثر .. ورجعت الالبوم مكانه وهي مازالت متماسكه .. بس يوم راحت لعلاق الملابس .. شافت جم دشداشه معلقه .. وشافت الكاب حق بدله الضباط .. ماقدرت تستحمل اكثر جرت الدشداشه وحطتها على السرير ودفنت فيها وجهها وقعدت تصيح .. خلاص لازم تفرغ كل اللي بقلبها اليوم .. عشان ترتاح .. عشان تدخل مره ثانيه هالغرفه وتطلع بدون دموع .. لازم تصفي حسابها مع ذكرياتها .. لازم تقضي على شعور الضعف عشان تجابه جيوش الذكريات بقوه .. شمت ريحت عطره .. وتلتفت يمين ويسار وكأنها تدور على شي .. اتحس انه بيطلع لها من الحمام والا من غرفه التبديل .. مو معقوله يكون مات ريحه عطره غرفته ملابسه اغراضه سريره صوره كلها حاضره وين صاحبها !! صعبه تتعلق بإنسان لمده 6 سنين بالاخير يروح منك بلمح البصر بفاجعه .. وتقعد انت تقلب ذكرياتك معاه وانت فمكانه .. وتذكرت هالسفره اللي كانت المفروض تنسياها اياه طلعت صدمه لها لانها حبت انسان كان الاقرب لعمها وكان يتشابه معاه بالصفات بعد ماطلعت ديمه كل اللي فقلبها وحست انها بدت ترتاح طق الباب كذا مره .. لكن ماكانت تجاوب خافت تكون مرت عمها ماتبيها تشوفها بهالحاله .. بس بالاخير كانت انوار .. 
ديمه : شتبين ؟ 
انوار :عفيه فجي الباب بسرررعه
ديمه : تعالي بعدين الحين ماقدر
انوار : بسررررررعه مو قته انتِ فجي
ديمه : افف زين 
دشت انوار الغرفه وتفاجأت بشكل ديمه .. شكلها باجيه ومطلعه كل اللي بقلبها .. 
انوار : رحتي وخليتيني مع رهف وابتسام !!
ديمه : مو انتِ مشتاقتلهم ؟
انوار : يخسون اشتاقلهم .. ماتشوفين كل وحده منهم ماده بوزها .. جني بايقه حلالهم !!
ديمه بضعف : انوار انا تعبانه أجلي كل مناقشاتج الحين انتِ شتبين !
انوار شافت شكل اختها وكسرت خاطرها ماتبي ديمه تخرب كل الي سوته بالفتره الاخيره .. 
انوار : انتِ ليش بتخربين كل اللي سويتيه ؟
ديمه : آه يا انوار خليني اطلع اللي بقلبي يمكن هذي اخر مره .. 
انوار : ليش تبجين ! 
ديمه : انوار لو تحسين بالعذاب اللي انا فيه ماتكلمتي 
انوار : شنو ؟؟ بليز تكلمي 
ديمه : يوم جيت بنساه تعلقت فيه لكن بصوره ثانيه 
انوار : يعني !! وضحي !!
وبجت ديمه بصوت اعلى 
انوار : مشعل !؟ديمه : محتاجته يا انوار ابي وقفته معاي ... انوار مابي اقص عليج واقولج نسييته ماقدر مشتاقتله والله ... هو الوحيد الي حاس فيني .. لانه هو اللي عاش معاه .. وحاس بمعاناتي ...... انوار انا احبه (وتبجي ) مو بيدي والله مو بيدي .

يتبع..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووو علي القصة 

لاكن لاتطولين علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

... 
انوار : اوكي مومشكله اذا انتِ موقادره تنسينه خليه هو على صوب .. الاهم انج تصلحين وضعج الحين مو معقوله بتمين متعلقه بطيف انسان مات 
ديمه : اهو مو أي انسان 
انوار : حتى لو منو ماكان .. لازم تتخطين هالمرحله 
ديمه تلتفت : انوار روحي شوفي غرفه التبديل يمكن قاعد فيها ومنخش عنا طول هالفتره !
انوار : صلي على النبي لالالا ياديمه مابيج ترجعين لذيج الايام 
ديمه : ولا انا ابي ارجعلها ... بس قلبي يعورني .... كل اللي احبهم راحوا .... راحوا عني 
انوار : انتِ قويه وبتتخطين هالمرحله صح! (وتهز اختها ) صح ؟ اوعديني !
ديمه تبتسم والدموع تصب من عيونها : بتخطاها اوعدج 
انوار : ايييي هذي اختي ديوم
ديمه غمضت لين حست براحه خلاص من هني لازم تبدي تخطي اول خطوه للتغير .. لازم من هالمكان تنهي الصراع اللي عاشته مده طويله .. 
انوار : خلاص ديمه روحي غسلي وجهج ..
قامت ديمه ودخلت الحمام ... وكانت انوار قاعده على السرير .. وشوي سمعت الباب ينطق مع انه مفتوح ودخل واحد طويل شوي واسمر وملامحه حاده وكلشي فيه ينطق بالغرور ..! 
مشاري : السلام عليكم 
لفت عليه انوار وردت السلام وشافته باستغراب يعني ليش داخل الغرفه ! مع انه كان على الباب 
مشاري : انا استغربت شفت غرفة عمي مبارك مفتوحه ! فا جيت اشوف منو داخل 
انوار : ااها 
مشاري : انتِ من بنات عمي منصور ؟
انوار : أي
مشاري : ماشاء الله مادري ان عنده بنات كبار 
انوار : أي من الوصل 
مشاري استغرب من عفويتها لانها قطت هالكلمه لاارادياً
مشاري بنظره فوق تحت : انتِ ديمه !؟
انوار : لا اختها 
مشاري : أي صح انتوا توكم جايين من باريس وروما ها شلون سفرتكم ؟ 
انوار : ليش ماتدري ان اليوم فبيتكم في غدا لنا !!؟
مشاري : مادري انا توني قايم من النوم بعد شوي بطلع 
انوار : خوش وعمك اللي ماشفته من اسبوعين ؟ 
مشاري : عادي امر عليه اسلم بس شغلي ما يتأجل 
انوار : امممم 
دخلت عليهم ديمه وشافت مشاري وسلمت عليه 
مشاري : ها ديمه شلون السفره ؟
انوار : ديمه تعبانه شوي تقدر تروح لشغلك اللي ما يتأجل ! 
انقهر من حركتها .. وطالعها فوق تحت 
مشاري : لا افا عليج كل شي لعيون بنات عمي يتأجل 
ديمه : انزل تحت عندكم ناس بالدوانيه <B
مشاري : انا انزل متى ما ابي عادي اليبت بيتي 
انوار : عشتوووا 
مشاري انقهر: الا ماقلتيلي انتِ شسمج ؟
ديمه : اسمها انوار 
مشاري باستفزاز: عاشت الاسامي ! الاماقلتوا لي شخبار امكم ماجات معاكم !!
سأل هالسؤال وكانت نظرته خبيثه .. وكأنه يتطنز انه هو وامه قدروا ينبذون امهم من البيت 
انوار : اتعرف امي توها جايه من السفر ومغيره جوو .. ونصحها الدكتور ما تطلع لان الميكروبات منتشره بالجوو .. اتعرف اهم ماعلى الانسان صحته .. فا نصحناها تقعد بالبيت عشان ما تتأزم حالتها 
مشاري طالعها والشرار يطير من عيونه .. 
مشاري : ميكروبات هاه !!!
ديمه كانت تنظف الغرفه وهم يتكلمون .. وبعد ماخلصت 
ديمه : لو سمحتوا ممكن تطلعون لاني بقفل الغرفه وانزل تحت 
مشاري : وبعدين انتِ تعالي من عطاج الحق تاخذين مفتاح الغرفه ؟؟ 
ديمه : نعم !!
مشاري : انا هالغرفه ابيها بهدمها على غرفتي عشان تتوسع .. 
انوار : ههههههههههه 
طلعتهم ديمه بسرعه وقفلت الباب وهي متنرفزه من هالمشاري اللي على باله انه الكل بالكل بالبيت !
ديمه : يصير خير ....... يصير خير
نزل مشاري تحت وسيدا ركب سيارته وطلع .. اما البنات نزلوا تحت وتغدوا .. وبعد الغدا قعدوا كلهم بالصاله .. 
مها تكلم ديمه وانوار : بنات ماشفتوا مشاري ؟ فوق ؟
ديمه : أي خالتي فوق سلم علينا ونزل 
مها : وين راح ماشفته اليوم ولا سلم علي 
انوار : يقول عنده شغل ضروري ما يتأجل حتى ابوي ماسلم عليه !
مها : بعد عمري ولدي ماعنده عزايم وخرابيط مواضب بشغله .. 
انوار : بس الاصول اصول 
مها : شقصدج ان ولدي مايعرف الاصول ؟!
انوار : والله اللي شاف حركته اليوم بيجاوبج على السؤال 
مها : حبيبتي محد بيرز هالعايله الا ولدي .. وبيجي اليوم اللي انتوا بتتعلمون منه الاصول 
انوار : هههههههههه كُـلي شوق لهاليوم 
ديمه : خالتي صج مشاري بياخذ غرفه عمي مبارك ؟
مها : ليش اهو قال هالكلام ؟
ديمه : أي
مها : اجل خلاص دام خاطره فيها خله ياخذها 
ديمه : لا ماياخذها ... هالغرفه مو من حقه 
مها : الحي ابقى من الميت 
ديمه : عمي مات والا حيا هالغرفه بتضل مكانها وما يتحرك منها شي 
مها : اهو بيتج عشان تتحكمين فيه ؟
ديمه : أي بيت جدي 
مها : انا ماشرهه عليج أنتِ انسانه معقـده نفسيــا ً !
ديمه : لي الشرف .. 
مها : اعوذ بالله كل وحده لسانها اطول منها .. بعد شقول تربيه حصه !
انوار : شوفي لا تغلطين .. لولا احترامنا لهالمجلس اللي احنا فيه جان ردينا عليج .. فا احسن لج احترمي على الاقل هالمكان اللي انتِ فيه 
مها : اففف امشي شيخه خلينا نصعد فوق احس بكتمه على صدري
راحت شيخه معاها .. وقعدوا البنات وهم خلاص واصله معاهم ودهم يروحون البيت .. بس شوي الا دخلوا عليهم عمانهم يوسف ومحسن وجدهم مع ابوهم سلموا عليهم البنات وقعدوا 
يوسف : ماشاء الله اشوف بناتك يامنصور محلوين بعد السفره 
ديمه تقرص انوار وتهمس لها : بين مفعول التخبيص اللي بوجهج 
انوار ترد عليها: هههههههههه زين الحمدلله طلعت منهم كلمه حلوه تجبر خواطرنا 
ديمه : تسلم عمي كلك نظر 
محسن كان قاعد وله هيبه غريبه .. واللي يقعد بالمكان اللي هو فيه غصبن عنه يقعد عدل ويحاسب على اللي يقوله .. وتقاطيب وجهه كانت مثل مشاري ولده بالضبط .. فيه نوع من الغرور .. او خلنا نقول الثقه الزايده .. 
منصور يكلم محسن : وين عيالك ؟
محسن : الصغير مسافر والكبير مادري وين ذالف .. 
انوار : سلم علينا وطلع قال وراه شغل ضروري 
محسن : آيا الهيس يعني جنه مايدري ان في غدا !!
انوار : لاعمي يدري بس يقول بسلم على عمي بأي وقت لكن شغلي ما يتأجل 
محسن : انا شايل ايدي منه تصرفاته تنرفزني .... امه هي اللي متكفله فيه 
منصور يهدي الوضع : معذور يمكن الولد صاج وراه شغل .. وبعدين ماني غريب انا عمه وكل يوم انا عندكم بالدوانيه ... بيشوفني .. 
محسن : ماعلينا ... منصور لا تنسى باجر تمرني بالشركه .. ترى عندي مناقصتين خاشهم لشركتك .. لاني عارف انها بتطير منك وانت مسافر فا تكفلت انا فيها .. باجر مّر اخذهم 
منصور : لا زين اشوى ... وانا قلت شكل السوق راكد .. 
محسن: هو راكد مافي كلام لكن اخوك ماسك السوق من اوله لي اخره .. 
منصور : مايبيلها كلام .. 
محسن راعي شركات تجاريه .. وكان له اسم كبيرر بالسوق ... وكلمته لها هيبه ... وكان من كبار التجار ... والمناقصات اول ماترسي ترسي على شركته ... وكان مضبط شغله مع الكل وبما ان اخوه منصور مستغل بشركه بروحه ومكون نفسه بنفسه .. كانت له شركه متوسطه .. لكن فيها شغل .. وبادي بالسوق من جم سنه .. لكن كان محسن له دور كبير بنجاحه ... واستند على اسمه بالسوق .. 
بومحسن : يا منصور بناتك ابيهم كل خميس عندي 
ديمه : يبا اصلا انا ماراح اجيكم بعد اليوم 
بومحسن : افااااااا ليش ؟
ديمه : مشاري ناوي يهدم غرفه عمي مبارك ويفتحها على غرفته 
بومحسن : يخسي الا هو محد يمد ايده على غرفة ولدي وانا حي 
ديمه : صج يبا؟
بومحسن : أي يابنتي و مشاري هذا ماعليج منه ... بس يحب يرز عمره بكل مكان (وطالع محسن) ويبيله من يكسر خشمه 
انوار : ههههههههه أي والله 
منصور طالع انوار معصب .. وهي سكتت 
بعد فتره طلعوا من بيت جدهم .. بعد ماوعدوه ان الخميس الجاي بيكونون عنده .. ولو ان ديمه وانوار ماودهم بهالشي .. لكن بالاخير ابوهم اقنعهم لان بهاليوم ماراح يكون في احد بالبيت .. مها وبناتها بتكون عند اهلها .. وشيخه مرت يوسف وبناتها ماتجي الخميس لان الخميس زوارت اهلها .. فا ارتاحوا البنات من هالناحيه .. ووافقوا .. اهم شي جدهم بيجون يسلمون عليه
بعد ثلاث ايام .. 
كانت ديمه قاعده على النت ... وكالعاده اول شي تدخل قسمها قسم الشعر والخواطر الادبيه .. ولفت انتباها موضوع جديد .. كان مرثيه بنت اخت طلال الرشيد بخالها .. 
لا اعلم من ارثي00
أرثي طلال الشاعر
أرثي طلال الانسان
أرثي طلال الامير
أرثي طلال الخال
أم ارثي الدنيا ومن عليها00
وهل للدنيا طعم عقب فراقك؟
رحلت صائما معتمرا معتكفا في ارض الله الطاهره0
رحلت وتركت الناس يبكون ويجزعون00
رحت والناس تبكي
رحلت والشعر يحكي
عن شجاعتك وفروسيتك وعظمتك ونبلك وشهامتك وعظمتك0
خالي طلال00
الـحـروف عـقـام والـكـلـمـات سـٌقـام فـي رثـائـك
النفـوس مـفـجـوعـه والـقـلـوب مـوجـوعه في بكـائـك
خالي طلال00
برحيك رحلت انا
ولم يبقى مني الا ذكرياتي معك0
خالي طلال00
أجـيئك مدججا بكل ابجديات الرثاء
التي سودت مراثينا00
أجيئك بكل لغات الكون جماده وحيوانه وانسانه
ابكي على موتك كل البكاء
ابكيك كقبله عطر مامست جبين احد مثلك
قبلك ولا بعدك00
أجيئك يافيئي ويامطري
باكيا منشدا00
لمن تتبرج ساعات افراحنا؟
ياكل افراحنا وانسنا
ولمن نبتاع الدنيا
بعد رحيلك عنا؟
ولمن نكتب الشعر والقوافي
ياقائل الشعر فنا؟
أنبكيك00ام فيك
نبكي انفسنا؟
بغيابك النهائي
تغيب شموس نهارنا
واقمار ليلنا
وندى ثرانا
وخصب اوقاتنا
وبغيابك00
تغلق الطرقات منافذها
وتفيض مياه انهارنا
وينهزم الصوت في صوتنا
برحيلك00
ترحل البسمه
وتاتي الدمعه
ترحل العذوبه والنقاء والصفاء
وتحتوينا ملوحه الزمن المر
برحيلك00
ترحل كل قوامس الحياه والبهجه
ويبقى لنا بؤس الحياه00
لقد كبرنا على ذلك النداء الخالد "خالي"
هذه المفرده التي تربينا عليها منذالطفوله
لمن نقولها اليوم؟
غابت بغيابك
ورحلت برحيلك.

لقد كنت فاصله بيضاء وطاهره في حياتنا0

يادمعتي ارثي طلال برحيله000وارجي له الغفران من عند مـولاه
يارب من غيرك برتجي له000في رحمه اللـي ماتحملـت فرقـاه
من موتته يارب نفسي عليله000راضي لكن حكم الاقـدار iiماقسـاه
اخفي هموم القلب لو هي ثقيله000ياقوي صبر القلب عليـه ياقـواه
ياناس كن الكبد فيها مليله000من واحـد فـي ايـام العيـد iiفقدنـاه
ياناس راح اليوم راعي الجميله000الله يعين القلب على كبر iiبلـواه
ياعل روحه في جنانك نزيله000ياخالقـي تكـرم مقامـه iiومثـوااه
اللي زرع دروب الفضيله000وعلمني ارضي خالق الكون iiواخشااه
وعلمني امشي في الدروب النبيله000وخلاني اتبع في حياتي سجاياه
دايم عيوني في خياله تخيله000في كل نظره وين مـااروح iiالقـااااه
ابكيه انا وتبكيه كل القبيله000وجاره ومن قام يعرفـه قـام iiينعـاااه
كم شيخ صارت دموعه هميله000ويجاوب الونات من حر iiماجـااه
ومن جا يعزيني بفرقا خليله000ربي عساه من الصواديـف iiتاقـااه
مرحوم ياشيخ يمينه طويله000ليت القدر خذانـي بدالـه iiوخـلاااه
الموت حق وكلنا نستـوي له00ولابـد مـن يـوم تجينـاا iiمطايـاه
يالله طلبتك يامنجي دخيله0000انـك تخلـي جنـه الخلـد iiمـااوااه
يالله طلبتك يامنجي دخيله0000انك تخلي جنه الخلد مااوااه
من بعد ماقرت ديمه المرثيه غصبن عنها بجت وحست ان الدموع حـــاره على خدها ... حست بإن اللي كاتبه المرثيه قاعده تعيش معاناتها اللي استمرت جم شهر ... شافت ان مو بس اهي اللي يعيش هالصدمه .. الكل تصير معاه .... الكل يفقد الغالي فجأه .. بفاجعه ... خلاص عادي هذي الدنيا لازم نتحملها بمرارتها وبحلاوتها ... بس اللي ريحها ان البنت طلعت كل اللي بقلبها بالشعر بهالقصيده المرثيه .. ااما هي شعندها ترثي عمها ؟ بدموعها .. والا بخواطرها الي توئد عند ميلادها .. مسحت دموعها وردت على المرثيه وطلبت له الرحمه ... وبعد ما صكت قسمها راحت قسم الرياضه والشباب .. وفتحت الموضوع المثبت عن الدوري المقام بفرنسا ... كانت مشتاقه تسمع اخباره الايام اللي طافت ماكانت عنده أي مباراه .. امس كانت مباراته .. ودخلت بتشوف النتيجه .. طلعت 3/1 لفريق مشعل .. استااااانست من قلب .. يعني رجع مشعل الاولي ... مشعل اللي مصخر فريق كامل وهو يلعب معاهم بحديقه الفندق ... اهي شافت لعبه ... كان موهوب ومحترف .... فا هذا اللي خلاها ترد على اللي كان منتقد لعب مشعل ... وردت عليه وقالت هذا هو منتخبنا مباراته الاولى كانت الهدوء قبل العاصفه ... و كانت تحس بفرحه كبيره ... وبعد ما صكت النت .. انزلت تحت شافت انوار ماسكه التلفون وشكل عندها سالفه خطيره .. كانت تقشر حب ومشغله التلفزيون وتقرق على التلفون ... ديمه اللي سوته انها قعدت معاها تشوف التلفزيون .. 
انوار تكلم : صج والله ؟ يعني خلاص اسبوع وتبدى الدوامات ! 
انفال : خلاص وبعدين ابي اشوفج اول يوم الدوام بوريج شييييي عجيييييييييب
انوار : انفاااااالوا والله اذبحج تدرين انا طفارتي الفضول .. لا تقهريني قولي شنو ؟
انفــال : تذكرين المطرب عويشق اللي اقولج عنه راعي سمرات 
انوار : اممممم أي واحد ؟
انفـال : يوه اللي مأذيتج فيه انا .. اللي ينزل اغانيه مع منوعات مع مطربين كبار وهو اللي ينتج البوماته 
انوار : اييييي اللي تقوليلي ودج تشوفين شكله !
انفال : عليييييييييج نور ... شفتـــــــــه 
انوار : جذابه ؟ شلون هو ماينزل صوره بألبومات 
انفــال : اسكتي انا دايما اعطي اخوي اهو اللي يشتري لي اشرطته انزين فا ذاك اليوم داش مستانس يقولي عندي لج خبر يونسج .. طلع الاخو رايح وحده من سمراته ومصوره بلوتوث مع مطرب معروف وهو يدق العووووووووووود ... والله ماتخيلته جذي .. تخيلته طووووووويل وابيض بس طلع العكس اسمر ومو ذاك الطول بس ملامحه حلوووه .. 
انوار : جذاااااااابه هذا الي ذابحتني عليه ابي اشووفه تكفين 
انفــال : مو عشان جذي ابي اشوفج اول يوم دوام عشان اوريج اياه 
انوار : واو وناسه مره سمعتيني اغنيه له عجيبه .. 
انفـال: اسكتي انا متحطمه بصوته .. اخوي المسكين كل ماعرف عنه شي يجي يقولي حاس فيني ههههههههه
انوار : يدري فيج انج عاهه 
انفـال: انزين لاتنسين تجيبين هديتي معاج مالت باريس 
انوار : هههههههههههههه حسافه كنت ابيج تنسين عشان اخذها لي
انفال : ههههههههه لاوالله ماانسى انا 
انوار : لو باريس يبيعون اشرطه عويشق جان جبته لج
انفال : ههههههههههه لامشكوره بس هو مالت عليه لو عنده حفلات جان رحت له 
انوار : اسكتي انا شفت حفله محمد عبده كنت بحن بروح لها بس ادري انهم ماراح يرضون 
انفـال: نفس المصير انا جتني فكره اتنكر والبس غتره واتلثم فيها واروح مع اخوي سمرات عويشق .. 
انوار : ههههههههههههههههههه يخرب بيتج اقول خلي منج هالافكار لاتودينا بداهيه 
انفـال : هههههههههه لا تخافين ماتنفذت .. اسمعي خالتي اللحين بتجي يلا تشاو 
انوار : تشاوات نلتقي بالجامعه 
انفال: أي اكييييد يلا فمان الله...

يتبع

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووو علي القصة والله حلووووووة 

لو بس انكي تحطين كل يوم أربعة اجزاء 

اوكي الله يعطيكي العافية 

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## أختكم في الله

وصكت التلفون .. وانوار مستانسه انها خلاص بتبدا الدراسه .. وبتبدا سنه جديده .. ومرحله جديده .. الجامعه ... ومستانسه ان معظم رفيجاتها معاها ... 
ديمه : خلاص شبعتي هذره ؟؟ 
انوار : أي 
ديمه : منو هذا عويشق !؟
انوار : هذا مطرب راعي سمرات انفال مأذيتني عليه 
ديمه : اممم انزين مريوم ماراح تجينا !؟
انوار : أي ذكرتيني مادقيت عليها 
ديمه : اففففففففف انتِ وبعدين مع هالتلفون .. !
انوار : بعد عطله .. شسوي 
ديمه : انا زهقانه !
انوار صكت التلفون .. : لقيتها
ديمه : شنو؟
انوار : نشغل شريط باريس 
ديمه الفرحه على وجهها : عندج واير الكاميرا ؟
انوار : افا عليييييييج عندي وانا ام هندي
راحت ديمه ركض تجيب الشريط .. وراحت انوار تجيب الواير .. وشغلوا الشريط وقعدوا يتابعون .. 
بعد فتره .. انضمت لهم ميشوو .. وقعدت تطالع براءه .. وتحس كل هالاشياء شافتهم بس ماتدري وين ! 
ميشو : مشـــــــــأأأأأأأأأأل حبيبي 
انوار : ههههههههههههه أي والله كاهو مشعل طلع
ديمه : عيدي عيدي
انوار : الشريط طويل وين اعيد خلي اذا خلصنا نعيده 
ديمه : عفيه الله يعافيج عيدي 
انوار بعد توسل ديمه عادت لقطه مشعل .. كان شايل ميشوو وهي تبجي .. من بعد ما صكرت ديمه عليها الباب وكان موديها محل العاب .. واللي مصورهم محمد .. واللقطه الثانيه كانت ميشوو متعلقه بمشعل وتلعب بشعره وهو متأذي منها وكل شوي ينزل ايدها من شعره .. لانها كانت تحوس بشعره لين صار شكله يضحك وهذا اللي خلا محمد يصوره .. 
وطول ما كانوا يطالعون كانت ديمه مبتسمه ... اهي كانت بسعاده اهي مو حاسه فيها .. اهي كانت مع مشعل .. اهي كانت تحب مشعل بس اهي مو حاسه .. ما اكتشفت هالشي الا مؤخرا .. 
انوار طفت الفيديوا بعد ماخلص الشريط .. 
انوار : تعالي انتِ مصوره بتلفونج .. صح !
ديمه : أي ذكرتيني .. بنزلهم على الكمبيوتر .. تعالي تجين معاي !
انوار : افا عليج اجي قبلج
وراحوا كلهم ديمه تنزل كل الصور اللي مصورتها بتلفونها على الجهاز .. وخلت انوار تنقي لها احلى الصور عشان تنزلها .. واختاروا احسن عشرين صوره .. ورفعتهم ديمه على موقع المنتدى ونزلتهم 
انوار : واو امانه اذا ردوا عليج قوليلي .. 
ديمه : اوكي انزين تعالي اليوم لازم نروح لبيت عماني !
انوار : اففف لاتجيبن هالطاري اتنرفز
ديمه : احنا اهم شي عندنا جدي والباقي بطقاق 
انوار : اف زين خلاص بعد صلاه المغرب البسي .. بنخلي ابوي يقطنا 
ديمه : اوكي 
بهالوقت فباريس .. كان مشعل قاعد بغرفته والجو ممطر .. وفاتح الدريشه ..ويشوف الجو وباله ابدا مو معاه ... كان يفكر فيها .. اتركت فراغ كبير بحياته .. حاول ضغط على نفسه يستحمل غيابها لكن اليوم ماقدر ماقدر حاس انه وده يصرخ بصوت عالي في شي بصدره مكبوت ... يبي يتطمن عليها .. يبي يعـرف احوالها ... بروحه بعيد عن اهله .. وحس اللحين انه بعيد من روحه ... بعيد عن قلبه ...... ديمه راحت واسلبت قلبه معاه ... حس بتعب فضيع ... بغربه ... وده يحجز اقرب رحله ويطير الكويت .. على الاقل ايحس انها بهالمكان بهالديره .. موجوده يتطمن عليها .. بس اهو جاي هني يكمل حلمه ... يبي يوصل للعالميه ... يبي يرفع راس ديرته .... بيسوي كل اللي عليه ... وقعد على الكرسي اللي قبال الدريشه .. وفتح الورقه .. وقراها من جديد ... قرى الخواطر ... وفتح تلفونه وشاف صور ميشوو وحمود وابوها .. وابتسم وهو يتذكرهم .. حس انه خلاص مايقدر يكمل حياته بدونهم .. وبالاخص بدونها ... فرحه فوزه امس ماقدرت تطغي على حزنه بفراقها .. وكانت المباراه اللي امس اكبر دافع له انه يكمل اللي بداه .. بمستوى عالي .. عشان يخلص من عذابه ويرد ديرته هانت كلها اسبوع واحد بس... 

البنات فبيت عمانهم .. دخلهم ابوهم الصاله وراح ينادي ابوه بالدوانيه .. 
انوار : ياحلو البيت هدوء 
ديمه : اسكتي مالي خلق اشوف النسره 
انوار : هههههههه عادي عندي وجودها والعدم واحد
ديمه : ليتني مثلج 
شوي الا سمعوا صوت واحد طالع من المطبخ وكان يغني اغنيه مو معروفه .. ولفوا عليه لقوه مشاري .. كان لابس جينز وتي شيرت ..وكاب وكاشخ .. 
مشاري : حي الله بنات عمي 
ديمه : الله يحيك 
مشاري : شلونكم شخبار كم ؟
ديمه : الحمدلله بخير انت شلونك ؟
مشاري : بخير ونعمه .. ( قالها وهو يقلب سويج سيارته الجاكور ) 
انوار : عسى دوم هالنعمه 
مشاري : اوه اوه هذي انوار 
حاط نفسه ماشافها .. يبي يستفزها .. لانه يكرهها اهي الوحيده القويه منهم وترد عليه
انوار : أي نعم 
مشاري : والله يابنات عمي الكرام ودي اقعد معاكم بس تعرفون البزنس مايخلي احد 
انوار : لامشكور مانبي احد يقعد معانا توكل 
الا ابوهم وجدهم داخلين الصاله .. 
اضطر مشاري انه يقعد عشان جده وعمه بعدين رنّ تلفونه وارتبك وطلع من الصاله يكلم .. 
بومحسن : الحين الساعه جم ؟
منصور : 7 ليش يبا ؟
بومحسن : باكل حبوب السكر
منصور : انوار روحي جيبي لجدج ماي 
انوار : شمعنى انوار ليش مو ديمه 
بومحسن ضحك :اصغر القوم خادمهم 
انوار : دام الماي لجدي الحبيب اروح اخر الدنيا اجيب له 
منصور : هالبنت عليها كلك !
ديمه : هههههههههههه 
راحت انوار تطلع قلاص وفجت الثلاجه وصبت ماي وتوها بتطلع الا تسمع صوت مشاري يتكلم تلفون .. ماقدرت تكبح جماح فضولها .. وسمعت جزء من المكالمه .. بس كان يكلم واحد 
مشاري مجمل المكالمه كانت : ( اوكي انا سحبت من رصيد الوالد 8 الاف دينار .. أي أي قلتله بجدد سيارتي .. ابيع هذي واحط عليها هالمبلغ ماعليك بيكفي .. خلاص نلتقي ببنيدر بيومها .. لا تنسى جيبهم معاك بسمعهم ..اوكي يلا تسلم فحفظ الله )
استغربت انوار .. وطلعت من المطبخ بهدوء .. وراحت عطت جدها الماي .. وقعدت تفكر .. 
"شهالشغل اللي ببنيدر ؟ وليش بيبع سيارته وقاص على ابوه !! جيبهم معاك بسمعهم !!! شيسمع ! اما امره غريب هالولد !! "-------------
انتظروا الجزء الثاني عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا طولين علينا اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

-------------
:: الجــزء الثــاني عشــر ::
بعد يومين من زيارة البنات لبيت جدهم ابتدت الدوامات والكل لهى بشغله .. وانوار كانت هذي اول سنه لها بالجامعه .. فا كانت لاصقه بديمه .. اللي كانت اتعلمها عن المكان و اماكن المحاضرات .. والكافيريا وهالسوالف .. فا بهاليوم ماشافت انوار ولا وحده من رفيجاتها .. لان الكل لاهي بجدوله ويحاول يتأقلم على الجو .. انوار دخلت نفس كليه اختها بس حاطه فبالها تخصص غير ... وديمه استانست ان انوار بتكون معاها حتى بالجامعه .. لان بالفتره الاخيره تقوت اواصر الصله بينهم .. بما ان انوار صارت تعرف كل اللي بقلب اختها .. ديمه قطعت وعد على نفسها انها تشد حيلها بهالكورس وتخلي كل شي وتهتم بدراستها .. لانها حاطه فبالها كل شي يمكن فجأه يتخلى عنها لكن الا المستقبل والدراسه ما راح يتخلون عنها الا اذا اهي تبي تتخلى عنهم ... وبعد ماردوا البيت وقالوا لامهم عن اول يوم دوامات .. فاحبت اتحمسهم بعد ماشافتهم تعبانين .. ومالهم خلق شي .. اقترحت عليهم انها تمشيهم اليوم المكان اللي اهم يبونه البنات طاروا من الفرحه خصوصا ان امهم مو راعيه طالعات .. لان حدها زيارات عائليه ماتحب المجمعات والتمشي والسينما ... وبعد ما جاء المغرب اتصلوا بمريم بنت خالتهم وقالوا لها تتجهز بيمرونها .. وخذوها معاهم عشان يستانسون اكثر .. وبالسيارة.. 
مريم : خالتي مادريتي جدموا عرس خالد اخوي ؟
ام محمد : لا والله ! متى امج ماقالت لي 
مريم : لانه توه الخبر طازج 
ام محمد : متى بتخلونه !
مريم : نهايه الشهر الجاي 
ام محمد : ليش ؟ كان بعد شهرين
مريم : لان خالد بياخذها وبيطير على مصر عنده دورة شهرين 
انوار : اخوج عليه حركات ! حلت له الدوره قبل العرس !
مريم : لا تقولون انكم ما جهزتوا لعرسه ؟
انوار : انا ماسويت شي بس هذه جاهزه من مجاميعو 
ديمه : قولي ماشاء الله بعد ناقصه انا 
مريم : والنفانيف اللي وريتيني اياها هذي كلها متى بتلبسينها ؟
انوار : هذي كلها ناعمه ... انا من زمان ابي موديل محترم لعرسه 
مريم : يلا عاد بلا خرابيط .. معطيته انتِ اهميه واهو مادرى عنا جدم العرس وبياخذ زوجته وبيطير حتى استقبال ماكو الا بعد شهرين !
انوار : افففففف هالخالد ودي انتفه عليه حركاااااااااااااات 
مريم : انتِ اسكتي فشل امي يوم ما بقى على العرس شي يجي يطلع لنا بسالفه جديده ! بس اشوى اهل العروس ماقالوا شي 
انوار : ياحظي شبيقولون ولدكم مو صاحي !
مريم : ههههههههههههههههه 
انوار : خلي مني سيرت اخوج اللي تنرفز هاج يماااا هالشريط شغليه بسمعكم اغنيه خطيره 
ام محمد : لحووول انوار قلت بطلعكم بس اغانيج خليها لج الحين لو صارلنا حادث والا شي خاتمنا اغنيتج الخطيره !
انوار: يما انتِ ليش تفاولين علينا !!؟ بس هالاغنيه بس والله يما هذه انفال رفيجتي مأذيتني الا اسمع هالاغنيه بس بسمعها اهي اغنيه وحده وصكيه .. يمى عفيه مسجلي خربان 
بعد الحاح من البنات وافقت الام .. وشغلت الشريط .. وكان شريط منوعات .. 
بعد ماوصلوا للاغنيه اللي تبيها انوار .. سكتوا يسمعون .. 
مريم : اووف صوته عجيب
ديمه : انا سامعه صوته من زمان .. 
انوار : أي هذا الشريط الرابع له .. ودايما ينزل اغانيه بمنوعات عشان يلاقي اقبال 
ديمه : حتى اغانيه حلووه .. 
ام محمد : خلو مني هالخرابيط هاه خلاص ..! بصكه 
انوار : مايصير نسمع الاغنيه اللي وراها ؟ انتِ كريمه واحنا نستاهل 
ام محمد : اشوف عطيتج وجه 
وتطلّع الشريط 
ديمه بلهجة تحذير : انوارو لا تنتقل عدوى انفال لج .. وتنهوسين فيه !!
انوار : لالا شدعوه .. بس من كثر ما اذتني عليه قلت اسمع صوته 
مريم : خالتي وين ناويه تودينا اليوم!
ام محمد : دامج انتِ اللي معانا انتِ اللي تختارين .. 
انوار وديمه ينقزونها ويشاورونها .. بس بالاخير مريم ماردت عليهم .. 
مريم : انا الصراحه مشتهيه اتعشى بفيلا فيروز 
انوار : مالت عليج زييييييين 
ديمه : بس موجنه غالي !
ام محمد : لاني مو كل يوم بطلعكم ... فا اطلبوا اللي تبونه 
ديمه : ياسلالالالالالالام .. اوكي فيلا فيروز 
انوار : انا انسانه ماحب الاكل لبناني ... شلون يعني !
ديمه : لان ماعندج ذوق 
انوار : زين هين يا مرايم ... وانا الي طاقه الصدر ومطلعتج معانا 
مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههه عاد مشتهيته شسوي !
انوار : بس يمى انا ابي اطلب طلب اخير .. 
ام محمد : لحوول شتبين بعد !
انوار : شفيكم تنافخون علي ! ترى اهم اللي يبون المطعم انا مابيه .. المهم الطلب ان بعد مانخلص من المطعم نروح السينما
ام محمد : شوفي انوار انتِ تعرفيني ماحب السينما .. لاني ماحب اتيبس بمكاني اكثر من ساعه 
انوار : لا يما والله ماتحسين .. صدقيني بتستانسين 
ام محمد سكتت تفكر 
انوار : ماتتكلمون .. انتِ وياها بس ارتحتوا سويتوا اللي تبونه ... وانا قطيتوني على صخر .. ماتجون تساعدوني نقنعها 
ديمه : انا انسانه السينما ما تعجبني ذاك الزود .. ان رحت كان بها وان مارحت ما يضرني شي 
انوار : تكفين عاد هذا اللي ربي قدرج عليه ! .. اقول اكرمينا بسكوتج اللي من ذهب 
مريم : ليش لا ! اوكي خالتي خلينا نروح السينما .. ونشوف فلم حلوو ينسابنا كلنا .. 
ام محمد : اوكي اوكي اول شي خلنا نوصل المطعم بعدين يصير خير .. 
------
مشعل : هلا والله وغلالالالالا مشتاقلكم حييييل
دلال : عن العياره لو مشتاقلنا جان دقيت علينا طول هالمده
مشعل : يعني ماتدرين ان احنا منهلكين تمارين وتدريب !
دلال : والله اني احاتيك من بعد طيحتك امس وامي مأذيتني دقي عليه دقي 
مشعل : لحول مو كل طيحه تشوفوني اطيحها تحاتون .. طبيعي بالمباراه اطيح فوق مليون مره .. 
دلال : بس لاتقولي ماتعورت واهم شالوك بنقاله برى الملعب !
مشعل : ماعلينا المهم فزنا 
دلال : بس حكم المباراه يقهر بغيت اكسر الشاشه وازفه 
مشعل : هههههههههههه اجل شتقولين عني .. شفتي الطيحه كلها مااحتسبها حتى فاول ! 
دلال : ليش ماتشتكون عليه ؟
مشعل : دلال دامنا خلاص على تصفيات النهائي ليش نسوي شوشره .. احنا تقريبا وصلنا للأخير .. ولعبنا نظيف مانبي نسوي زوبعه وكلام 
دلال: يااااااارب تحقق اللي فبال اخوي وترده لنا ساااااالم والله كلنا مشتاقين لك يلا عاد ردّ
مشعل تنهد : اما اللي فبالي اتمنى انه يتحقق .. اسكتي بس لاتقهريني انتِ عند اهلج ومستانسه وبديرتج شتقولين عني انا !
دلال : ههههههههههههه ياحرام شكلك مفول على الاخر 
مشعل : متحمل وصابر بعد شسوي .. المهم بلغي عبدالرحمن اني بوصل بعد يومين .. ورحلتي الساعه سبع ونص الصبح يعني وحده خليه يكون بالمطار قلتلج من اللحين عشان اخاف انشغل ولا يمديني اتصل 
دلال : يومين اف واجد
مشعل : ههههههههههه الحين يالعياره شهر انا هني وتقولين يومين واجد ! 
دلال : المهم شدّ حيلك بمباراه اليوم ... ترى ان خسرت بذبحك ... يلا عشان ترد بالكاس 
مشعل : شوفي ارد بالكاس صعبه بس بالميداليه الذهبيه يمكن 
دلال : يلا مايخالف راضين لوترد بالميداليه البنفسجيه المهم ترد لنا بالسلامه .. 
مشعل : هههههههههههههههه اما بنفجسيه من وين مطلعتها .. ! يلا يلا سلمي على اهلي بدا وقت التدريب 
دلال : يوصل فمان الله وحفظه .. 
ناصر: يلا امش ينادونك من اتكلم ؟
مشعل : اهلي 
ناصر: قفل الجوال لا يفضحك المدرب
مشعل : خله يولي بعد حرام اكلم اهلي !
ناصر : ياه يامشعل هانت وبيرد كل واحد ديرته ولأهله .. 
مشعل : آه بس جايني شعور تبلد اخسر اربح عاااادي عندي المهم اني اركب الطياره وارد ديرتي 
ناصر : افا اجل وش فايده كراف شهر كامل هنا ؟
مشعل: ماعليك خلها بالقلب بس 
ناصر : والله انك منت خالي .. بس ماعلينا امش لا يخليك احتياط بس !
مشعل : هههههههههههههه تخيل شهر كامل وبأخر مباراه احتياط ..!
ناصر: ياخي ذا المدربين لا تاخذ عليهم يفصلون عليك باي وقت لا تستغرب 
وطلعوا من غرف التبديل لي الملعب .. وهم يمشون 
مشعل : ناصر تدري اني بفقدك لي رجعت الكويت 
ناصر : والله انا اكثر .. بس اوعدك منت مفتقدني كثير بزوركم من فتره لي فتره ان شاء الله 
مشعل حاس انه متوتر .. بس يبي يخلص من هالمباراه ويرجع الكويت ... مشتااااااق للكويت ولاهلها واللي فيها ... ومنقهر عالاخر من المدرب لان بأخر مباراه صارت اغلاط والمدرب يكابر مايبي يصلحها لان يشوف ان خطته هي الصح .. ومشعل حاول يفهمه ان الخطه محتاجه تعديل خصوصا انهم بأخر مباراه المفروض ما يخسرونها .. لكن المدرب امس كان معند وموراضي يتقبل النصيحه من لاعبينه .. ! 
المدرب : يلا يابني انت وياه 
وقعدوا كل اللاعبين على الزرع .. يسمعون النصايح والتوجيهات المباراه ماباقي عليها الا جم ساعه .. 
مشعل : كابتن عندي نقطه بس بضيفها 
المدرب : أي ؟ يامشعل في ايه ؟ 
مشعل : انا رأس حربه وماقدر اهجم بروحي وانت عارف ان الفريق المنافس دفاعه قوي .. ابي الوسط يتقدمون معاي بالوقت اللي اهجم فيه 
المدرب : دنتا حتتشاطر عليه !!؟
مشعل : افا محد قال هالكلام بس انا ماطرحت هالنقطه الا اني اشوفها مهمه فوق ماتتصور 
المدرب: الخطه جاهزه ومافيهاش أي نقاش ! 
مشعل بداا يعصب : كابتن مايصير هالكلام ! على الاقل اسمعنا 
المدرب : اييييييه يعني ؟ عاوزين تخربوا كل اللي عملتوه عالمباراه النهائيه ؟
مشعل واصل حده : محد بيخرب اللي سويناه الا انت ... 
المدرب كان رايح .. ووقف من سمع مشعل والتفت عليه 
المدرب : قلت حاجه ؟ 
مشعل كان مستعد يبدي هوشه كبيره .. ومن شاف ناصر الشرار اللي بعيونه نط بوجه المدرب .. 
ناصر : لالالا كان يناديني هو ماعليك كابتن روح 
مشعل : لالا انا اكلمك انت .... انا قلت لك نقاط الضعف اللي بمنتخبنا .. انت عليك تصحح هالاشياء .. لاننا نبي نكون الاحسن .. 
المدرب : الخطه مش حتتغير .... حتلعب اهلا وسهلا مش حتلعب كثار لعيبه الاحتياط .. سلام 
وراح عنهم المدرب ... ومشعل كان يغلي .. 
" انا تبدلني بإحتياط !! انا اكرف شهر كامل وبالاخير .....!! "
مشعل ضرب الارض بقبضه ايدينه .. لين انحفرت وصار بدال الزرع طين .. ناصر كان الوحيد اللي معاه .. وحاس بالقهر اللي يحسه مشعل .. ناصر مو بفريق مشعل .. بس كان الملعب يضم فريقين .. وكلهم يتدربون .. وبعد ما خلص ناصر من توصيات مدربهم .. جاء لمشعل .. وقعد معاه وحضر هالهوشه .. 
ناصر : استهدي بالله .. واترك عنك الشيطان 
مشعل بصرخه : انا انا ياناصر يبدلني بلعيبه احتياط !!!!!
ناصر : مايقدر يامشعل مايقدر .... لانك فارض لعبك ونفسك عالمنتخب .. وبعدين ليه معصب ! في اتحاد اكبر من هالمدرب بس من ترد الكويت تصرف واشتكي عليه 
مشعل : انت ماتعرف ياناصر .. انا من اخسر بهالمباراه الكل بيحط اللوم علي انا !! ومايدرون ان المدرب هو السبب .. شتتوقع من لاعب يهاجم بروحه والكل يبيه يفوز ! ؟
ناصر : والله اني حاس فيك ياخي انا لاعب وفاهمك .. بس انت صل على النبي وخل هالمباراه تعدي على خير .. 
مشعل كان لالحين على وضعيته .. قاعد على ركبه ودافن ايده بالتراب .. وحاس انه مايقدر يقوم .. وده يصااااااارخ لين يهتز الملعب كله حاس بقهــــر ... كل شي تراكم عليه .. حاس بتعب فضيع .. خلاص مايبي شي بس يبي يردّ ويفتك من هالمدرب وهالغربه وهالشوق اللي ذابحه لاهله وديرته ... ولها .. باخر الايام صار متوتر ..وكل محد يكلمه ينفعل .. وهو من النوع اذا عصب خلاص يغيب منه .. ولا يعرف هو شيسوي .. 
ناصر : مشعل شفيك ؟؟
مشعل : ماااااااافيني شييييييي خلاص ناصر روح لمدربك 
ناصر : وش رايك اني ماني متحرك الا تقولي وشفيك ! انت فيك شي اكبر من سالفه المدرب وطلع كله مره وحده ... 
مشعـل : خلاص لاتتكلم بتطق جبدي ان قعدت اكثر 
ناصر : يا مشعل هانت وانا اخوك يومين بس اليوم واللي بعده ونخلص .. لا تتنرفز على اخر يومين 
مشعل : مو عشانهم اخر يومين مو قادر اتحملهم .. والله احس انهم دهر 
ناصر : هههههههههههههههههه
مشعل استغرب : ليش تضحك 
ناصر : ياخيبتك يامشعل طحت ولا حد سمى عليك 
مشعل : شنو!
ناصر : يوه شكلك مغروم وخالص ومشتاق للي بالكويت 
ويغمز له 
مشعل : لاتخليني احط حرتي فيك .. قوم اخلص 
وصرخ عليه لين ناصر ماقدر يستحمل من الضحك قام وراح يشوف المدرب 
وقام مشعل وقعد على الكراسي .. والا المدرب يشوفه من بعيد .. ويجيه 
المدرب : أي يامشعل انتا ازعلت مني ؟
مشعل : ياكابتن انتا ماسمعتني للاخر 
المدرب يبتسم : قول يابني .. اللي عاوزوا اديني اقعدت 
مشعل ارتاح شوي .. وشافها فرصه يفهم المدرب بوجهة نظره 
مشعل : كابتن انت تدري ان الفريق المنافس من اقوى الافرقه والا ماوصل للنهائي .. 
المدرب :انا عارف 
مشعل : احنا مانبي فريقنا يكون بوضع الدفاع وبس .. لان جذي بيرتاح الفريق الثاني .. وبيتسغلون هالنقطه .. 
المدرب : انا عارف النقطه دي عشان كده لعيبة الوسط حيكونو دفاع وهجوم بنفس الوقت .. 
مشعل : يعني اذا هجمت بيدخلون معاي 
المدرب : امال أي ؟
مشعل يضحك ويقلد لهجته : ماتقول كدا من الاول !
المدرب : هههههههه شدّ حيلك يابني .. عاوزينك ترعبهم 
مشعل : ههههههههههه ابشر ولا يهمك 
المدرب : انا عيزك تفكر بالفوز عشان تفرح اهلك واللي بيحبوك .. 
مشعل : اكيد اذا حطيت هالشي فبالي اكيد بيكون لي دافع
المدرب : ايوا الدافع .. انا دا اللي عاوز اوصلوا لبقيه الاعبين .. 
" آه لو تدري ان حبها اكبر دافع ! "----------

----------


## أختكم في الله

بعد يومين .. 
انوار قاعده بالصاله وتشوف التلفزيون مندمجه عالاخر .. الا تدخل عليها ديمه فجأه وكانت تركض ونفسها ضايع .. وكان شي يبرق بعيونها 
انوار : شفييييج؟ خرعتيني شحقه تهابدين !
ديمه بصوت واطي : مــشـ ـعـ ـ ـــل
انوار : شفيه !
ديمه : خذا المركز الثاااااااااااني 
انوار : جذاااااااابه 
ديمه : والله والله العظيم ما اقص عليج 
انوار : ماشاء الللللللله الف مبروووووووووك
ديمه تاخذ ايد انوار واتحطها على قلبها 
انوار : افففف تعدى السرعه المسموحه هههههههههههههه
قعدت ديمه وشكلها مو مصدقه 
انوار : الا تعالي انتِ شلون دريتي !!؟؟؟؟
ديمه : موضوع بقسم الرياضه 
انوار : اوب اوب اثاري الحبيبه تتابع اخباره من زمان !
ديمه : تتوقعين وصل الكويت ؟
انوار : خلاص دام خلص الدوري اكيد رجع 
ديمه سكتت وانوار كانت حاسه فيها 
انوار : مشتاقتله ؟؟
ديمه تطالع بعيون انوار واتحس هالمخلوقه تقرى افكارها
ديمه : حييييييييل فوق ماتتصورين .. 
بعدين سكتت مده اطول 
ديمه : انوار ودي اسأل سؤال جاوبيني بكل صراحه 
انوار : تفضلي 
ديمه : انا اللي اسويه غلط ؟ 
انوار : ليش انتِ شسويتي ؟؟؟؟
ديمه : انوار ماتتصورين اهو مستحل جزء كبير من تفكيري .. مادري يجيني احساس المفروض مافكر فيه ... مايحق لي .. يأنبني ضميري ... 
انوار : شوفي احنا التفكير مانقدرنسيطر عليه .. وانتِ ماتسوين شي غلط .. بس متى ماحسيتي انه بدا يأثر على حياتج .. يعني قمتي تهملين دراستج واشغالج عشانه لا هني لازم تشغلين نفسج عنه 
ديمه : والله ماتتصورين شكثر احاول .. بس انا مقتنعه ان الزمن اهو اللي بينسيني اياه 
انوار : الحين خلي مشعل منج .. قوليلي شسوي عرس الولد اخر الشهر وانا ماشريت شي !
ديمه : البسي اللي عندج 
انوار : لحوول انزين نقي لي احلى شي 
ديمه : انوار انا الفتره اللي طافت كنت اعرف اخباره من النت .. ومن المواضيع عن الدوري الحين بعد مارد الكويت شلون بعرف اخباره !؟
انوار : كل دقيقه والثانيه ناط لنا مشعل بالسالفه وهذي اللي بتنساه ! أي اقص ايدي 
ديمه : ههههههههههه 
انوار تقوم وتجر ايد ديمه وتاخذها على غرفتها وتفتح الكبت 
انوار : يلا نقي لي احسن فستان 
ديمه : امممم هذا السماوي حلوو 
انوار : لا احس باهت 
ديمه : مشكلتج انتِ اللي شاريته 
انوار : ههههههههه مادري اني بلبس واحد فيهم لعرس المحروس خويلد 
ديمه : والله لو يسمعج قايله خويلد وهو بيتزوج بيذبحج 
انوار : خله يولي اجل الدقه اللي سواها فينا شويه !
ديمه : اييييييي صح انا ماوريتج نفنوفي !!
انوار : لالا 
ديمه : احسن اجل بتشوفينه بيوم العرس
انوار : صج نذله وانا اوريج ملابسي !
ديمه : خليه سبرايز
انوار : مالت عليج وعلى سبرايزج معاج 
شوي الا ابوهم يطق عليهم الباب 
ديمه : تفضل 
بومحمد : انتوا هني ؟
انوار : ليش انت اتدور علينا ؟
بومحمد : أي ابيكم تلبسون بنروح المزرعه 
ديمه : ونااااااااااسه يبا منو بيروح معانا ؟؟
بومحمد : جدكم 
انوار : يعني بنات عمي ماراح يجون ؟
بومحمد : لالا محد بيجي 
انوار : احسن .. متى بنروح ؟
بومحمد : بعد شوي بس اصلي العصر ونمشي .. 
ديمه : انزين يبا ماراح نمر جدي ؟
بومحمد : لا هو بيكون هناك قبلنا 
انوار : زين اشوى خلاص من نصلي نركب السياره
بومحمد : شوفوا انا من المسجد على السياره ماراح انطر احد اذا ركبت 
ديمه : ولايهمــــــــك افا عليك قبلك احنا راكبينها 
ابتسم بومحمد وراح عنهم .. 
انوار : يوووووه نسيت اقوله 
وتلحق ابوها قبل لا يطلع .. 
انوار : يباااا تكفى دق على الهندي اللي بالمزرعه خله يعبي حمام السباحه 
بومحمد : بس على مانوصل يمكن صار المغرب ..!
انوار: عادي نفتح الكشافات تكفى يبا لا تردني 
بومحمد : ولايهمج 
ردت انوار لغرفه ديمه 
انوار : يلا طلعي لج بلوزه وسترج 
ديمه : ليش ؟
انوار : قلت لابوي بنتسبح بحمام سباحه 
ديمه : تسبحي وانا شكو ؟
انوار : ماتبين تتسبحين معاي ؟
ديمه : لالا مابي 
انوار : كيفج بس انا بجيب لج معاي ملابس .. يعني اذا غيرتي رايج 
ديمه خلتها وراحت تلبس وبعد تقريبا نص ساعه اركبوا السياره وحركوا وساعه الا ربع الا وهم بالمزرعه 
دخلوا البنات سيدا على الدوانيه .. يدرون ماكو احد الا سياره جدهم 
ديمه وانوار دشوا وسلموا على جدهم كان حاط جدامه دله فيها قهوه وتمر .. وكان يشوف التلفزيون 
بومحمد : هذول البنات وجبتهم لك 
بومحسن : ماتقصر والله 
ويقعد يسولف مع بنات ولده .. تقريبا ساعه ويقولهم قصص ايام قبل .. وهم مستانسين على جدهم .. 
بعدين اذن المغرب .. وقاموا يصلون .. وبعد الصلاه .. 
انوار : انا بروح اتسبح 
ديمه : كيفج انا بقعد هني 
انوار : يالخبله وناسه 
ديمه : انا فيني عقده من الماي 
انوار : افف كيفج يلا تشاو 
راحت انوار ومعاها جنطتها الرياضيه حاطه فيها ملابسها وبعد ماقربت من الحمام سباحه لقت الكشافات مفتوحه .. والحوض متروس .. استغربت .. 
قعدت على الكرسي تطلع ملابسها من الجنطه الا يطلع شي من الماي وصرخت بخوف .. 
انوار : هذا انت !!!!!!!!!!
ويقرب صوبها مستغرب ! 
مشاري : انتِ شتسوين هني ؟؟ بسم الله والله عبالي ساحره 
انوار : شعندك بالمزرعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشاري : مزرعه جدي انتِ شكو ؟
انوار : يعني ماتدري ان احنا بنجي ؟ ليش ترز فيسك !!
مشاري : اولا انا مادري انكم بتجون ثانيا انا اللي سايق بجدي ثالثا لاتطولين صوتج علي 
انوار : عشتووووا !! تكفى خفت منك ماتشوفني ارجف ! انزين اخلص اطلع انا بتسبح 
مشاري طلع من الماي وقعد على حافه الحوض كان لابس شورت لي الركبه وتيشيرت حفر 
مشاري : شوفي انسه انا ماراح اطلع اللحين .. يعني يبيلي ساعتين تقريبا .. 
انوار انقهرت : صج انك ماتستحي .. 
مشاري : اوكي انا ماستحي بس طلعه ماني طالع واشوف شبتسوين !
انوار : اصلا لالاتتوقع اني بتسبح بالحمام سباحه عقبك!
مشاري : وليش ان شاء الله !
انوار : ماحب اتسبح بماي وصخ 
مشاري : اللحين انا وصخ !!
انوار : والله افهمها مثل ماتبي يلا تشاو 
وخذت جنطتها وراحت لدوانيه اللي فيها جدها بعدين اخطرت فبالها فكره 
وراحت لمولد الكهرباء وسألت الهندي قالت له عن مكان الكشافات مالت حمام سباحه وراها اياه .. وراحت طفت عليه كل الكشافات وخصوصا الوقت كان بعد المغرب مظلم .. والحمام سباحه عميق صاير الجو يخوف .. وبعد ما سوت اللي املاه عليها ضميرها راحت للدوانيه اللي فيها جدها وادخلت عليهم وكانت معصبه 
انوار : يبا ليش ماقلت لي ان مشاري بالمزرعه ؟؟
بومحمد التفت على ابوه مستغرب : صج يبا ؟
بومحسن : أي هو اللي سايق فيني .. مابغيت الهندي يقرق على راسي .. وبعدين هو قال بيقطني وبيروح الشاليهات 
بومحمد : شعنده بالشاليهات ؟
بومحسن : مادري يقول جمعه ربعه 
انوار تتكلم بصوت واطي لديمه 
انوار : يقهر والله لولا الخوف من الله جان غرقته لين يموت السخيف 
ديمه : ههههههههههه ماعليج منه خليه يولي 
انوار : مغرور على شنو مادري .. ويقول ماراح اطلع الا بعد ساعتين مدري شيخربط اللحين انا انطر روحه المزرعه من زمان ويجي هذا ويخرب علي !
ديمه : خليه اهو شوي وبيروح وراه شاليهات اكيد مراح يطول وهو يتسبح 
انوار : يارب شكثر اكررهه هالسخيف
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه 
قعدوا يسولفون الا صوت صرخه قويه ويطلعون كلهم الا الحمام سباحه كله مطفي .. ويسمعون واحد داخل الحوض يصارخ 
بومحمد : منووووووو هني ؟
مشاري : هذا انا عمي تكفى ماشوف شي فجوا الكشافااااااااات
انوار : لا احسن خلك خيس بمكانك ماراح انفجها الا بعد ساعتين 
مشاري : عمي امسك بنتك اشك انها اهي اللي طفته 
بومحمد : يااااااا فاروووووق وينك فج الكشافات 
وبعد خمس دقايق فجوا الكشافات وراح بومحمد الدوانيه الا انوار كانت واقفه بتفش غيضها فيه .. 
انوار : زين تستاهل اللي جاك .. مو انا اللي اتحط راسك براسها 
مشاري : انوارو وخري عن طريجي ترى انا ان حطيت احد فبالي والله اجننه اخليه يكره عيشته 
انوار : الله يخليك حطني فبالك ... انت عبالك انا هينه ؟؟ لالا وانا بعد ان حطيت احد فبالي اطين له عيشته 
مشاري : السالفه جذي يعني !!
انوار : أي ودام حق امي محد خذاه انا اللي باخذه منكم 
مشاري : اوكي يا انوار الايام بيننا 
انوار : فاروووووووووق جدد الماي بتسبح 
مشاري : ليش فيني مرض انا !
انوار : ليش لا كل شي يجوز !
مشاري : انا اروح احسن لي قبل لا اسوي شي ما يرضي احد 
انوار : تقدر انت اصلا !!
مشاري : انوار تدرين انتِ البنت الوحيده بهالعالم اللي اكرهج من كل قلبي ! 
انوار : اوف اجل تعرف بنات واجد! هههههههههه صدقني هالشي يزيدني شرف تتوقع اني بصيح وبقولك انا احبك ؟ بالعكس تراه شعور متبادل 
مشاري : انتِ شنو!! 
انوار : انا انوار بنت منصور .. واذا ماتعرفني مصير الايام بتعلمك منو انوار .. وبذكرك 
مشاري : لاتخليني ادخلج ببالي .. والله ماتسلمين من شري
انوار : مشاري ... تعوذ من ابليس وفارج .. 
مشاري : اوكي بفارج بس يكون بعلمج الحركه اللي سويتيها اليوم بتدفعين ثمنها ..! اوكي تشاو 
انوار : هههههههههههههههههه يامامي خفتتتتتتتتت 
مشاري لف عليها ويطالعها بنظرات كلها غرور وحقد .. 
بعد ما عاف مشاري حمام السباحه .. طلع وتسبح وصلى ودخل الدوانيه .. 
بومحسن : زين اللي خلصت من السبوح 
مشاري : شدعوه تهنيت فيه 
الا داخله انوار 
ديمه : ليش ماتسبحتي !
انوار : بس مو مشتهيه 
مشاري : الحين كل هالخطط وطلعتيني من حمام السباحه واخرتها مو مشتهيه !! 
انوار : أي كيفي على اخر لحظه لاعت جبدي يوم تذكرت انك كنت تتسبح فيه 
بومحسن : خلوكم من النجره خلاص مشاري قول لفاروق يغطيه ويصك الكشافات 
مشاري كان نظره كله على انوار مايدري شيسوي فيها يقطعها والا ينتفها !! مو عارف اهي شتبي شقصدها ورى كل هذا ..! معقوله تطلع حرت امها فينا !! موعارف من وين اطلعتلهم انوار من بعد كل هالسنين !!! 
مشاري :خلاص يبا انا بطلع تبي شي !!
بومحسن : بس انا ماني مطول بالكثير ساعتين وارد 
مشاري : الحين انا بسهر مع ربعي شسوي يعني ! 
بومحسن : تراها سيارتي انا 
مشاري : يعني شسوي احدر واجيب سيارتي !!
بومحمد : خلاص يبا انا بردك معاي .. 
مشاري : اوكي تامرون على شي ؟
بومحمد : لا تسرع مانبي الا سلامتك
انوار تأشر له بصوت واطي كان يشوفها: اعمل معروف أي شبه لا وصيك دش فيها 
مشاري تنرفز : يلا مع السلامه 
وطلع ركب سيارته وحرك 
ديمه : انتِ شفيج عليه ؟
انوار : ماعليج انا وراه والزمن طويل .. لين اكسر هالغرور اللي فيه 
ديمه : اف والله انج قويه .. 
انوار : بهالزمن لازم تكونين قويه والا الذيابه تنهشج 
ديمه : اوف اتعب انا على هالدرر اللي تطلع 
انوار : هههههه والله ياديمه يعني عشان امي مسالمه وماترد على احد طلعوا عنها كل السوالف .. حتى السحر خلوها ساحره ابوي .. يعني هالكلام يرضي ربي ؟؟ لو امي موقفتهم كلهم عند حدهم ومواجهتهم جان طقوا لها بيرق واحترموها .. ما انبذوها وخلوها عرضه لكل الكلام والقيل والقال .. 
ديمه : والله كلامج صح بس امي ماتحب المشاكل
انوار : لا لازم تواجهين الناس لي سمعتي منهم شي .. لازم ماتسكتين عن حقج .. عشان ما ينقلب السحر على الساحر وما يصيرون اهم البرئين وانتِ الظالمه .. بالله عليج الناس اللحين شتفسر انعزال امي منهم بيقولون أي والله فلانه مرت فلان فيها كيت وكيت وكيت .. وعاد انتِ ماتدرين غير السوالف اللي سمعناها شمطلعين عنا وعن امي ؟؟ 
ديمه : بس في مثل يقول ابعد عن الشر وغنيلوا .. والباب اللي يجيك منه ريح سده واستريح 
انوار : اسمحيلي هذا كلام المسالمين الجبناء 
ديمه : افف تكفين لا تخلينا ندش بمعمعه هالسوالف .. خلينا نلعب برى 
انوار : اوكي يلا --------------

يتبع..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصة 

والله يعطيكي العافية

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره وكملي

----------


## أختكم في الله

--------------
بعد يومين .. 
دلال : والله يامشعل احس انك متغير 
مشعل : ههههههههه شلون زايد خشم!
دلال : ههههههههه عن العياره .. بس والله شهر كامل .. احس انك ضاعف .. وو شعررك يبيله قص
وتجر شعره بقوه 
مشعل : هههههههه هديني 
دلال : حلقه لا تخليه يطول 
مشعل : ادري بسنع روحي بس صبر خلني اصدق اني بين اهلي .. اخاف اقوم من الحلم واقعد الا بالفندق .. لالالالامأساه تصير
دلال : صدق انت جدام اختك القمر 
مشعل : هههههههههههه 
دلال : اممم مشعل ودي اقولك شي بس مادري لاتعتبره تدخل بخصوصياتك بس اعتبره حرص مني على اخوي 
مشعل استنكر طريقتها : شنو ؟ عادي قولي 
دلال : من اول ماجيت واحس فيك شي متغير .. بالضبط مادري شنو .. بس لاحظت انك تسرح واجد كل خوفي انك معجب بوحده فرنسيه والا من هالطقه 
مشعل : فرنسيه عاد وععععع ههههههههههههههههه
دلال : هاه اجل شاللي مغيرك 
مشعل : دلال انا مشعل ماتغيرت بس الظاهر انها ظنون 
دلال : لا من متى انا اسلم نفسي للظنون .. عفيه انا اختك ستر وغطى 
مشعل قام من مكانه وراح صوب الدريشه .. 
مشعل : تدرين اني من رديت الكويت حسيت بالحياه دبت فيني !
دلال : انت زعلان عشان ماخذيت الكاس ؟
مشعل : لو تدرين بس ان لا الكاس ولا المبارايات كلها همتني .. باخر الايام اهم شي عندي ارجع الكويت
دلال : ليش ؟
مشعل : مادري ليش ! 
دلال : تراك تقهر .. المهم امي تبيك بسالفه ضروريه .. روحلها تراها بغرفتها 
مشعل : اوكي بروح الحلاق احلق هالشعر بعدين بروح لها بعد اخاف تزفني 
دلال : اوكي 
طلعت دلال من الغرفه .. ام مشعل كانت وكيله مدرسه .. انسانه مثقفه واعيه وفاهمه .. وكانوا عيالها بالنسبه لها اخوانها .. واصدقائها .. ربتهم يومهم صغار على انها امهم واهم عيالها لكن من كبروا انتقلت لدور الصديق والاخو .. وهالشي اللي معلقهم بأمهم .. طلع مشعل وخذا سويجه وتلفونه وراح الحلاق .. اهو حاس ان هاليومين مهمل عمره .. وشكله مو مرتب .. ومرهق وحوالي عيونها هالات سودا من قلّ النوم .. كان يفكر بأنه خلاص صار الوقت اللي لازم يقول لامه تخطب له .. تعب من التفكير .. هو من زمان مأجل سالفه الزواج .. لكن من دخلت ديمه بحياته لخبطت كل حساباته .. وبعد مالقاها صعب صعب يتركها فا فكر بشي يتوج حبه لها .. وقرر يخطبها .. هو خلاص مافيه شي يردونه .. متخرج من الجامعه ومتوظف .. وبعد ماطلع مشعل من الحلاق رجع البيت وتسبح وراح لأمه .. 
مشعل طق الباب بهدوء وفتحت له امه
ام مشعل : اعتقد من زمان قلت ابيك توك تستوعب ؟
مشعل يحبها على راسها : سوري يالغاليه رحت الحلاق ورجعت تسبحت وجيت .. اتعرفين لازم نقابل سيادة الوكيله بأحلى شكل
ام مشعل تبتسم : بسك من هالحركات كبرت 
مشعل : اكبر جدام الناس كلها بس اكيد جدامج انا صغير 
ام مشعل : لا من قالك ؟ انت كبرت حيل بعيني .. وخصوصا يوم سافرت واثبت نفسك وقدراتك .. 
مشعل : يعني كبرت بعينج ؟
ام مشعل : أي والله .. واليوم انا جايبتك عشان اقولك .. ودي اكمل فرحتي فيك ونزوجك 
مشعل انصدم حاس ان امه تقرى افكاره 
مشعل : شرايج باللي يقولج اني كنت جايج عشان هالسالفه !
ام مشعل : يعني وصلنا خير 
مشعل : أي نعم 
ام مشعل : انت حاط وحده معينه فبـالك ؟ والا انا اخطب لك ؟
مشعل انحرج وتوتر : والله يما حاط فبالي بنت وانتوا تعرفون اهلها
ام مشعل مستغربه : منو اهلها ؟
مشعل : منصور الـ ..... 
ام مشعل : جيرانا !!
مشعل يبتسم : أي 
ام مشعل : أي بنت فيهم ؟
مشعل : الكبيره ديمه 
ام مشعل : شلون عرفتها ؟
مشعل : الله يسلمج سالفتها طويله .. تبين اقولها كلها والا الملخص ؟
ام مشعل :كلها طبعا 
وابتسم مشعل باحراج وقال السالفه كلها 
ام مشعل : اها .. والله يامشعل تدري انت ان بنت منصور والنعم فيها .. وناس من مواخيذنا بس .. بس يامشعل في مشكله بين ابوك وبين عمها من سنين انت ماتعرفها 
مشعل بدت تختفي من وجهه البسمه ويحل محلها علامات الاستغراب!
مشعل : شلون ؟؟ يحق لي اعرف السالفه ؟
ام مشعل تتنهد : اكيد يحق لك .. الله يسلمك ابوك كان شريك مع محسن عم ديمه وسافر محسن وهو من النوع الاقشر عصبي .. واهم شي عنده المال سافر وصى ابوك بالشركه بس ابوك قاله اخاف بسفرتك هذي تصير تغيرات وتخسر الشركه وخصوصا ان ابوك بيكون هو الوحيد اللي بيديرها .. لكن محسن ما اهتم وسلم الحلال بإيد ابوك وسافر طولت سفرته تقريبا شهر .. ابوك مسك الشركه وكان معتقد ان كل شي بيتم على ما اكمل وجه .. لكن للأسف ماكان يدري ان لمحسن اعداء بالسوق .. ماصدقوا ان محسن سافر الا ويخفسون الشركه ويوقفون عنها المناقصات ويدزون جواسيس .. ومن هالكلام لين طاحت الشركه واعلنت افلاسها .. وبعد ماردّ محسن من السفر صارت السالفه واتهم ابوك انه بايق حلاله ومن هالكلام اللي يسم البدن مع العلم ان خساره ابوك كانت اكبر من خسارته هو .. وابوك مع كل هذا تديّن وردّ لمحسن كل فلوسه .. مع ان ابوك ماكان مسؤول عن الخساره .. والتجاره ربح وخساره ومحسن هو بيده ترك حلاله بيد ابوك .. وكان يدري ان شغلهم صعب ويبيله واحد ماسك السوق .. بس محسن اهو اللي ترك ابوك وسافر وابوك اهو الي كلاها .. وبالاخير توقع انه بيلاقي المعروف بالمعروف لكن للاسف ماشاف من محسن الا الاساءه لانه دخل على مجلس اداره الشركه واهان ابوك قدامهم .. وبالاخير .. ابو محسن جاء واعتذر عن ولده ومنصور ويوسف كلهم اعتذروا الا محسن ماعتذر ولي يومك مصر على اللي سواه .. بس بومحسن كان منحرج من ابوك عالاخر .. ومحسن اصر على ابوه انهم يشدّون ويغيرون بيتهم .. وابوه ماكان له وجه يقابل ابوك بعد كل اللي سواه ولده .. مع انهم لي يومك يزورون ابوك وهو يزورهم .. لكن محسن منقطعه العلاقات بينهم نهائيا 
مشعل : انزين يما انا مالي دخل بعمها .. انا بخطبها من ابوها 
ام مشعل : انزين يما شلك بوجع الراس .. انا اقول لو تاخذ فرح بنت خالتك والله احسن لك وخوش بنت 
مشعل : يما انا تعبان نفسيا .. من دخلت ديمه بحياتي مو قادر افكر بغيرها .. يما انا غيرها ماني ماخذ حتى لوقعدت عزوبي طول عمري 
ام مشعل : مشعل اسمعني .. انا بتكلم معاك كلام العقل .. انا بكلم ابوك وبنشوف واذا مافي امل لاتضغط على ابوك .. تراه مو ناقص مشاكل .. 
مشعل : والله يما غير ديمه ماراح اخذ .. 
ام مشعل : جيناك باللين اخذنا باللين 
مشعل : انتِ كلمي ابوي .. واقنعيه كثر ماتقدرين .. يما ابي اقولج ترى سعادتي ماراح تكون الا بيدها .. وانتِ تعرفين ولدج .. والله يايما محد يدري باللي بداخلي غيرج .. وانتِ تدرين ماقدر اخش عنج شي .. لانج اصلا بتكشفينه .. فا الله يخليج يما ساعديني .. 
ام مشعل خلاص كسر خاطرها ولدها .. حست انه مو قاعد يلعب ويتكلم من كل قلبه 
ام مشعل : ولا يهمك وان شاء الله كل شي بيكون تمام .. بس ما اوعدك بشي لين اكلم ابوك 
مشعل : اقنعيه بكل الطرق .. ترى غيرها ماراح اخذ
ام مشعل : اوكي .. ولا يهمك اعتمد 
مشعل حب راس امه وحس براحه خلاص اهم شي قال لامه .. وبس اهي اكيد بتتصرف .. واكيد ماراح يهون عليها ولدها .. 
وطلع من الغرفه وراح غرفته .. وحس انه امه شالت منه ثقل الهم اللي بقلبه .. 
بثاني يوم بالجامعه .. 
انوار : اففف هذي وينها ... 
وتدق عليها ماكو سيرفس .. 
وتطلع برى وتشوفها عند الباب ماسكها كتبها 
انوار : وينج انتِ؟
انفال : سوري بس الدكتور طول مادري شعنده
انوار : انزين يلا روحي اطلبي لج شي تاكلينه 
انفال : انتِ كليتي ؟
انوار : والله ما قدرت انطرج سوري كنت ميته من الجوع
انفال : خيانه 
انوار : خلصيي انزين 
وراحت انفال وطلبت وقعدوا بالطاولات .. 
انفال : ها شلون دوامج ؟ 
انوار : ماشي حالي ومستانسه على الجو الجديد 
انفال : حتى انا .. احسن من الثانويه والكراف
انوار : أي والله شي احسن من شي .. 
يرّن تلفون انفال وتردّ
انفال: انا بالكفتيريا اوكي تعالوا
انوار : منو هذول ؟
انفال : بنات خالتي بياخذون مني الكتاب وبيروحون 
انوار انزين ترى بدق على ديمه بخليها تجي مادري وينها
انفال : يلا عفيه ابي اشوفها هذي اللي كلا اتزفج على التلفون 
انوار : هههههههههههه أي اهي
انفال : على طاري التلفون بوريج سمره عويشق 
انوار : وين عندج بالتلفون ؟
انفال : أي مصورها اخوي ودازها لي بلوثوت تذكرين يوم قلت لج راح سمرته .. 
انوار : أي وريني .. 
انفال : لحظه انا حافظتها برقم سري خليني اخلص من اكلي وافجها لج 
انوار : افففف غثيثه خلصينا
ديمه : اهلييين بنات 
انوار : هذي ديمه اختي 
وقامت انفال وسلمت عليها .. وقعدوا يسولفون .. 
انفال : اسمعي اضغطي عليه وبيطلع لج اسم عويشق اضغطي مرتين لين ينفتح بروح اعطي بنات خالتي الكتاب واذا خلصتي وري ديمه 
انوار : اوكي 
وراحت انفال وفجوا وشافوا السمره .. وكانوا شباب يرقصون وهيصه شوي الا يقربون على المطرب وهو ماسك عود .. وعلى يمينه مطرب معرووف .. بس عويشق كان بالنص .. ومن قربت الكاميرا عليه .. شهقت انوار 
انوار : مشاااااااااااااااري !!!!!!!
الله رحمهم وكانت الكافتيريا كالعاده زحمه ومحد يسمع صوت الثاني .. 
ديمه : مشاري ؟؟ ولد عمي ؟؟ 
انوار : شوفيه اهو اللي بالنص 
ديمه عادت المقطع مره ثانيه بس مافي شي يخليهم يشكون .. لان التصوير واااااااضح وكان عويشق مندمج بالعزف على العود ويطالع الشباب اللي يرقصون ويقولهم عاشووو .. وكان صوته روعه .... شوي الا تصرخ مره ثانيه انوار 
انوار : هذااااااااا صوت عويشق .... بسسسسسس شكل مشاري !!
ديمه تداركت الصدمه بسرعه 
ديمه : البنت جايه اسكتي ولا تبينين انج اتعرفينه .. اوكي .. بس ودزي المقطع بلوتوث لج .. واحفظيه 
انوار دزته بلوتوث وصكت جهازها من الخوف من الصدمه من التوتر .. مو معقوله ولد عمها يطلع مطرب معروف !!! .. لالا صدمه كبيره .. شلووون ؟ وهم عايله محاااااااافظه ... متمسكين بعاداتهموالتقاليد والاهم الديــــــــن .. شلووووووون يصير ولد عمها مطرب .. ولا مو مطرب عادي مطرب من سنين .. ومنزل اشرطه بالسوق .. والكل يعرفه والبنات منغرمين فيه بعد !! .. صج كانت تكررهه بس ماتوقعت انها بتكررهه لي هالدرجه .. مو معقوله ان يطلع كل هذا منه ... وين اهله ؟؟ وين امه وابوه ... وين تربيته ؟؟ شلون ولدهم مطرب الناس شبتقول عنه ؟؟ شبتقول عنااااااااا احنا .. بيوطي راسناااااا هالحقيررررررررر .. 
ردت انفال وهي تضحك 
انفال : هااااااا شفتووووه ؟ امااااااانه شرايكم مو يهبل !!
ديمه ردت بسرعه وابلعت الصدمه كلها وحطت روحها ماتدري .. 
ديمه : أي والله ماتوقعته جذي 
انفال : عاد اخوي يقول ان سيارته جاكور وشكله مبين عليه ولد ناس الفلوس باينه عليه .. تخيلي اهو بنفسه ينتج اغانيه .. ويحط اغانيه باشرطه منوعات مع مطربين كبار عشان يشتهر 
انوار " كملت بيشتهر بعد !! دواك عندي يامشاااااااري .. ! وانا وياك والزمن طويل !! انا اللي بعلمك شلون تشتهر عدل !!"
انفال : ماقلتي لي انوار شرايج فيه ؟ 
انوار : هاه .. منو ؟ 
انفال : عوووويشق
انوار " عشقه المرض يارب .. بعد مسمي روحه عويشق !! آآه اذبحه اناااااااا .. غرور حتى باسمه !! "
انوار : آآ ايي بس مو مثل ماتصورته 
انفال : صج ماعندج ذوق .. والله انه يهبل .. 
انوار : هاه أي الناس اذواق .. 
انفال : اسمعي مابي اتأخر بروح المصلى وبعدين بمر المكتبه باخذ لي باقي الكتب اللي ناقصتني .. وبروح محاضرتي تبين شي ؟
انوار : لالا ابد سلامتج 
وبعد ماراحت انفال 
انوار : ديمه انتِ مصدقه اللي شفته !!
ديمه : اهم شي هالخبر مايطلع لأحد ابدااااااا
انوار : تبيني افضح نفسي بنفسي .. بعد ما سود وجيهنا الحقير 
ديمه : انتِ احفظي المقطع عندج بس سويله رقم سري .. مانبيه يطيح بإيد احد 
انوار : تلوميني بكرهه .. هالانسان انا ادري وراه بلاوي بس ماتصورت .. يكون مطرب من سنين !! واحنا نشغل اشرطته بعد !! يالله شلون ماميزت !! لحظه .. يعني المكالمه لها علاقه ..!! أي أي هاتهم ابي اسمعهم .. آهاااااااا خلاص كل شي وضح .. ماعليج ياديوم هذا ولد عمج المغرور محد بيسنعه لكم غيري .. والايام بتثبت لج .. 
ديمه : انوار احنا مو ناقصين مشاكل .. يعني شراح تسوين بتفضحينه ؟؟ تراج ان فضحتيه بتفضحينا احنا معاه ... تراه شايل اسم العايله .. باجر يقولون ولد فلان الفلاني مطرب وراعي سمرات ومادري شنو 
انوار : لالا خبله انا افضحه ... بس ثبت فبالي شي ان شاء الله بسويه .. ماعليج انا عاقله وكبيره واعرف شسوي .. 
ديمه : الله يستر !! صرت اخاف منج .. 
انوار : لحظه انتِ شفيج اللحين قاعده اتذكر كلام مها يوم تقول محد بيرزكم غير ولدي ..! اه ليتج تشوفين اللي اشوفه .. عشان اتعرفين ولدج على حقيقته !!
ديمه : يا انوار خلي منج هالعايله ماشفنا منهم الا المشاكل 
انوار: لا واللي سمعته يقولون بينزل البوم جديد !! عشان جذي ساحب من ابوه 8 الالاف !! عشان يصرف على سواد وجهه
ديمه : انتِ شتقولين ؟ 
انوار : خليج انتِ بعيده عن هالسوالف .. خلاص هذا انا اعرف له .. انسي كل شي .. 
وطالعوا الساعه الا المحاضره باديه من عشر دقايق وراحوا محاضراتهم .. --------- 

بعد تقريبا يومين من هالاحداث .. 
مشعل كان عايش صراع بداخله .. يموت ويعرف ردت فعل ابوه .. لانه يعرف اذا وافق ابوه خلاص هانت السالفه كلها وبومحمد ماراح يرده .. فا مصيره كله متعلق بيد الله ثم ابوه .. وامه كانت مسويه كل اللي تقدر عليه .. وكانت لاقصى درجه واقفه معاه لانها قدرت له مشاعره وخصوصا انه اعترف لها بكل شي وكان من البدايه صريح معاها .. لان هو شايف انه ماسوى شي غلط .. من دخلت البنت حياته وقلبه وصارح امه يبي يخطبها .. وامه ماقصرت معاه .. بس هو خايف من ابوه خصوصا بعد ماواجه هالموقف مع عم البنت .. يمكن الابو له وجه نظر ثانيه .. 
وبعد اذان المغرب .. امه نادته وصعد لها وهو خلاص ماكان متحمل يسمع خبر يضايقه على الاقل مو اللحين .. مواصل صارله يومين .. ذبحه التفكير .. وبعد ما وصل غرفه امه .. فج الباب وشافها لابسه دراعتها وقاعده على القنفه ومبتسمه 
ام مشعل : حياك مشعل 
مشعل بخوف : ها يما شصار !
ام مشعل: انزين اقعد عين من الله خير .. 
مشعل : يما انتِ تدرين اني موقادر انام .. احاتي والله احاتي 
ام مشعل : انزين واللي يقولك ان ابوك موافق .. وبالعكس رحب بالفكره .. وهو بنفسه بيروح يخطبها لك بنهايه الاسبوع .. 
مشعل يطالعها مو مركز: يما انتِ من صجج ! تكفين عاد والله مو وقت الغشمره !
ام مشعل : لا يامشعل الا هالامور مافيها غشمره 
مشعل يحط ايده على قلبه وحس ان تنفسه بدا يضيق : يما احلفي تكفين 
ام مشعل : بسم الله عليك شفيك مو مصدقني ؟
مشعل : لا عشان اتطمن بس
ام مشعل : والله ان ابوك بيروح بنفسه ويخطب لك ديمه بنت منصور الـ ..
مشعل : آآآه احس في شي هني يعورني 
يأشر على صدره 
ام مشعل : مشعل ترى وجهك ما يطمن .. عسى ماشر فيك شي ؟
مشعل : لا تحاتين انا بخير 
ام مشعل تروح تطلع له ماي مقري فيه وترش صدره وترش على وجهه 
ام مشعل : تعوذ من ابليس 
مشعل : لا يما والله مافيني شي بس مادري الخبر اقوى مني 
ام مشعل : قول امين الله يجعلها من نصيبك 
مشعل : آآآآآآآمييييييييين يارب 
حس مشعل براحه الكون كله .. وده يناااااام خلاص مافي شي يفكر فيه ويتعبه .. خلاص ديمه بتكون له .. وبيرتاح قلبه .. لكن هل ياترى بتتم هالخطوبه والا بيصير شي !!---------

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجزء الثالث عشر :: 
بعد تقريبا ثلاث ايام .. على الاربعاء .. الظهر بالجامعه .. ديمه وانوار كانوا بالاستراحه ينطرون امهم 
الثلاث ايام اللي مرت كانت هاديه عليهم وكانت انوار بعد هاديه كانت تخطط وتدبر على نار هاديه .. وهاليوم كانوا ينطرونه من زمان كل الطلبه يحبون يوم الاربعاء راحه لهم من بعد اسبوع عناء ودراسه .. 
انوار : اففففف اكررهه شي بحياتي الانتظار 
ديمه : اللي تكرهينه مع الايام بتتأقلمين عليه .. 
انوار : السالفه عناد كيفي انا ماحب الانتظار 
ديمه : اوكي لا تحبينه بس انتِ مضطره تنطرين ! انتِ جذي رضختي امام الامر الواقع!
انوار : شوفي راسي مصدع مالي خلق 
ديمه : اتصدقين امي طولت مو من عادتها 
انوار : الا انتِ ليش ماتسوقين وتفكين امي من المشاوير ؟؟
ديمه : انا اسوق ! هههههههه حرام عليج انتِ شناويه ع البشريه الانقراض !
انوار : هههههههههههههه والله تعلمي كل شي يبدأ خطوة بخطوة ستيب باي ستيب
ديمه : بس انا خوااااااااافه ماقدر .. يعني اذا شفت الشاحنه بدال ما اروح عنها تلقيني ادش فيها !!
انوار : يووه انتِ حاله نادره ! مادري متعلمه الخوف من منو ؟
ديمه تنهدت : كل انسان له شخصيته .. وفيها الشين وفيها الزين 
انوار : انزين ليش خليتي امي تجي من البوابه الثانيه بعيده حيييييل ؟
ديمه : ادري بعيده بس انا منبهتها ماتجي من البوابه الرئيسيه 
انوار : ليييش؟
ديمه : يعني لازم اقولج اني كل ما مريت صوبها قلبي يعورني ! واتذكر اشياء انا بغنى عنها 
انوار : شتذكرج فيه ؟؟
ديمه : لا الظاهر انج تتغيبين !! 
انوار : اممم عمي ؟؟ بس شكو عمي بالجامعه ؟
ديمه : كنت انطره عند البوابه الرئيسيه .. وكنت اتنقع لين تجي الساعه ثلاث ويطلع من دوامه ويمرني .. 
انوار : وليش امي ماتمرج ؟
ديمه : اولا امي دوام .. والسايق كان لكم انتِ وحمود اما انا عمي متكفل فيني 
انوار : يعني طول هذيج الفتره عمي اهو اللي يجيبج !!
ديمه : أي ماقلنالكم لانكم بتحنون وتقولون شمعنى ديمه ومن هالكلام ..
انوار : اهاا .. 
ديمه قعدت على الكرسي وكأنها تشوف شريط ذكرياتها : كنت اخلص محاضرتي الساعه 2وهو يمرني 3 وما كنت اتغدى بالجامعه كنا نطلع ونتغدى برى .. وكنا دايما نتهاوش أي مطعم نروح ! ومسكين دايما اختار له مطاعم راهيه واهو ياكلها ههههههه صج كانت ايام .. انا خبله كنت سعيده سعيده .. تخيلي كنت اسعد انسانه .. بس انا ماحسيت بالسعاده ولا قدرتها الا يوم ذقت طعم الحزن .. 
انوار تركت اختها تفضفض .. لان هالشي لازم يصير مو معقوله ترد من روما وما تواجه صعوبات من ناحيه التغيير .. لازم تشوف اشياء تذكرها بالماضي لكن الاهم انها تطلع كل اللي بقلبها عشان الذكرى ماتعود لها نفس قوه الجرح القديم .. مع الزمن خلاص من المؤكد بتحس بضمور هذي الذكريات اللي كانت من الممكن بيوم من الايام تسبب لها عائق في تكمله مشوار حياتها .. 
ديمه التفت لأنوار : انوار اذا سيطر الحزن على حياتج .. لا تبجين وتيأسين وتتوقعين ان الحياه وقفت عند هالنقطه .. لا صدقيني احنا مانحس بقيمه السعاده الا بعد ما نجرب مراره الحزن والالم .. 
انوار : كلامج عين العقل ويكون بعلمج .. مافي دمعه الا نهايتها ابتسامه 
ديمه تبتسم : ربي يعوض العبد اذا اصابته مصيبه .. وخصوصا اذا سلم امره لله .. اللهم أأجرني في مصيبتي واخلفني خيرا منها .. 
انوار : شوفي .. كل اللي مريتي فيه انتِ يعلمج اشياء واجد .. هذي ترى دروس .. والحياه اكبر مدرسه تعلمنا اشياء والله اكبر الجامعات ماتعلمج اياها 
ديمه : أي اكيد .. الحمدلله على كــل حــال 
انوار : اوف واخيرا اليوم الاربعااااااااااااء
ديمه : ليش الاخت عندج اشياء بتسوينها بالويك اند ؟
انوار : هههههههههه اجل اسبوع صارلي شسوي !! اخطط وادبر 
ديمه : يووه نسيت سالفته !
انوار : وهل يخفى القمر .. الصراحه احس انه يكسر خاطري .. ناويتله نيه قشراااااا
ديمه : خفي على الولد كيفه عنده اهله يربونه وشكله موهين ترى ! ديربالج
انوار : لالا حبيبتي ... انا انسانه محد يدوس لي على طرف حقي اخذه لو انه بالصين .. فما بالج لو حقي مع ولد عمج المغرور !! 
ديمه : ههههههههههه الله يعينك يامشاري ياولد مها دام بنت حصه حطتك فبالها 
انوار : هههههههههه يلالا امي وصلت 
ديمه : صج ؟ اخيرااااا مابغت !!
على المغرب ابوهم نزل من غرفته وتقهوى وبيطلع الا امسكته انوار .. 
انوار : يبى بتروح لجدي ؟
بومحمد : أي بروح الدوانيه
انوار : يبا اخذنا بنروح انسلم عليه 
بومحمد : انتوا باجر 
انوار ماتبي تخطيطها يروح هباء : لا يبى طلبتك باجر بنروح بيت خالتي اليوم نبي نروح له 
بومحمد : انزين ديوم بتروح معاج ؟
انوار : أي اكيد 
بومحمد : خمس دقايق وبحرك
انوار : افا عليك ثواني 
وقعد بومحمد يكمل قهوته وشغل التلفزيون وحط على الاخبار وقعد ينطرهم 
انوار بغرفه ديمه : ديووووووووووم خلي منج النت قومي البسي بسرعه 
ديمه : وين؟؟ 
انوار : بيت عماني
ديمه : افف باجر بروح مو اليوم
انوار : خلصينيييييييييييي ترى باليالله حايلت ابوي
ديمه : انزين اطلعي بلبس
انوار : بسرعه بليز
وطلعت انوار راحت لبست وطلعوا مع ابوهم .. 
بومحمد بالسياره : انوار مو تقولين شي بعدين ! ترى بنات عمج هناك 
انوار : يوه .. الله يعين
بومحمد : من الحين ؟ اجل ليش جيتي باجر قلتلج بجيبكم 
انوار : هااا لالا عادي بنات عمي بسلم عليهم
ديمه كانت خايفه من انوار لانها اذا حطت شي فبالها تنفذه ! 
" الله يستر ! "
اول مادخلوا .. كانوا بنات عمهم محسن رهف بأولى ثانوي وابتسام بسنه ثالث جامعه .. 
وامهم مها مع شيخه مرت عمهم .. انوار كانت قاعده وتسولف معاهم ولا طاقه لامهم اعتبار وخذتهم بالسوالف .. رهف كانت من طقه ابوها شوي شايفه نفسها مع ان مافيها ابد شي يستحق الغرور .. مو مثل ابوها او اخوها مشاري .. هذول يحق لهم على الاقل حضورهم يطغي عليهم .. اما ابتسام كانت نوعا ما مسالمه مثل اخوها جراح .. ديمه ماحبت هالاجواء ماتحب تجامل على حساب راحتها وحست بملل فضيع وهي تدري انها بتطول هني فا صعدت فوق مالها الا غرفة عمها .. فتحتها وكانت كالعادة ظلماء وفجت الليتات وحست بسكينه بقلبها .. وراحه .. استغربت من نفسها ! .. هالمره غير .. هالمره اهي حاسه بوجوده .. قبل كانت تبجي لانها تعتقد انها فقدته .. بس لو مات الغالي يبقى حي بقلوب مغلينه .. وراحت صوب المكتبه وكانت من فوق كلها كتب وسيديات واغراضه اما من تحت كانت كلها اشرطه فيديو .. وقعدت تقرى الكتب اللي كان محتفظ فيها .. وتبتسم اكتشفت ان عمها مثقف ! ماكان يبين لها .. انه يحب القراءه .. وبعد ما صكت الكتب قعدت تفتش بمكتبته .. لقت كاميرا فيديو حجمها متوسط بس شاشته واضحه .. وشافت في الدرج اشرطه وكان مكتوب عليهم بالستيكر حق شنو .. اللي مكتوب عليه البر واللي الحداق واللي سفره لبنان وتوقفت عند شريط كان مكتوب عليه عائلي ومحطوط عليه خطين خاص .. استغربت ! وركبت الشحن وشغلت الشريط وحاطه ايدها على قلبها .. بتشوفه اللحين ! بتشوفه حي يتكلم بالصوت والصوره من بعد غياب دام ست شهور ؟ وعادت الشريط من اوله ويوم بدا .. كانوا اهم بالمزرعه ابوها وميشو وديمه ومبارك مع جدهم .. وبدايه الفلم ميشو تتسبح بحمام سباحه وتغيرت اللقطه الا مبارك يتسبح وديمه تصورهم .. وكان بالكاميرا يحاول يغرق ميشو وهي تصيح خايفه .. وهو يضحك من كل قلبه كل اسنانه واضحه ..هني تذكرت ديمه ان هذا اخر تصوير لعمها من بعده بيومين طلع الحداق مع ربعه ولا رجع ابد ! مع انه كان متردد بهالطلعه الا ان ربعه غصبوه مايستانسون الا معاه وشاء ربي انه مايرد من هالرحله .. وكان قلبها يدق وهي تشوف اخر اللقطات .. هالشريط من كم شهر ناسيته لانها كانت مو مع الناس مغرقه روحها بعالم الماضي ومكتسيه وشاح الحزن وتغيرت اللقطه الا وهم بالدوانيه ومبارك يصب لبوه القهوه .. ويوم لاحظ الكاميرا عليه .. 
ديمه : أي هذا برنامج اهداءات قول اهدائك 
مبارك يفكر : بهدي لج انزين 
ديمه : انزين بس عاد نبيها ذوق
مبارك : افا تشكين بذوقي ! 
ديمه : أي انت ساعات تخورها 
مبارك : وهذا وانا مجهز لج خوش اهداء كلها يومين وبغيب اسبوع وشوفي منو بيطلعج ويونسج !مالت
ديمه : ههههههههه انزين سوري يلا قول اهدائك 
مبارك : امم اوكي اسمعي .. 
ركزت ديمه الكاميرا عليه .. 
مبارك : بودعكم يا احبابي غصب والا انا مابي عساكم تذكروا حبي ولا تنسوني في غيابي .. 
ترى فالبال عشرتنا وروحتنا وجيتنا 
وجمعتنا وفرحتنا .. ترى فالبال يا اصحابي 
( غمز لها )
احب اللي يحبوني ولا ظني بينسوني ولو اعطيهم عيوني ابد ما احسب حسابي 
ديمه : هالاغنيه تقطع القلللب حشى اللي يسمعك يقول بتهاجر !
مبارك : هههههههه بس هذي اهداء لج من قلب صادق
ديمه : وشحقه عاد الغمزه اللي بالنص 
مبارك : أي اقولج فالبال روحتنا وجيتنا وهياتتنا 
ديمه : ههههههههههههه ركز على كلمه هياتتنا 
مبارك : صكي الكاميرا والله ان شافتها انوار تفضحج ماتعرفينها فضوليه بتقول وين هتتوا !
ديمه : مالي دخل بصور .. 
وتلف على جدهم وتصوره وعلى ابوها وطلعت برى وقامت تمشي بالمزرعه ومعاها الكاميرا وتسولف تقول كل اللي سوته اليوم .. شوي الا تصرخ بأعلى صوتها وتقط الكاميرا على الارض وكانت مقلوبه بس مركزه على مبارك وهو ماسك بطنه يضحك وهو يشوفها كان وراها من بعيد
مبارك يصارخ : الجلب البوليسي هدينااااااااه 
الكاميرا وهي طايحه كانت مبينه صوره مبارك ومبين صوت ديمه بس صوت ديمه ابعد .. 
ديمه : تكفىىىىى عمي بمووووووت من الخوف اربطوووه
مبارك يضحك : لا شدعوه انا هديته عشان يلحق على برنامج اهداءاتج مسكين يبي يهدي لأهله بالمزارع الاخرى 
ديمه : حراااااااام عليك انا اموووووت خوف منه والله ما اتغشمر امسكة تكفىىىىى
مبارك : هههههههههههه ترى ما هديته الا يوم اهدالج اغنيه جالس بحالي ولحالي هزني الشوق وذكرتك كسر خاطري وطلعته
ديمه ويوم قرب منها الجلب تصنمت وصارت مومياء ورفع مبارك الكاميرا وصورها .. كانت اشبه باللي بمتحف الشمع .. 
وقرب اكثر مبارك منها وماسك الكاميرا 
مبارك : شدعوه نظره للكاميرا ابتسامه ..! 
ديمه بهمس وهي متيبسه الجلب تحتها : متفررررررررغ !!
مبارك : ههههههه خلاص لا يوقف قلبج بس .. 
وياخذ الجلب ويعطيه الهندي 
واول مارد كانت مثبته الكاميرا على الطاوله ومشغله تسجيل .. وقالت انا اوريكم فيه... مصدقه روحها انه برنامج! ومن وصل استلمته طق وهو يضحك 
مبارك : ترى اسوي حركه اخلي البرنامج كله يضحك عليج
ديمه : تقدر انت اصلا ؟
مبارك : اممم لا ماقدر
ويشيلها كلها من الارض ويفتر فيها بسرعه جنونيه .. يدور يدور .. 
ديمه : بسسسسسسس بطيح بسس
مبارك : انا ماقدر صح ؟ 
ديمه : انت اقوى انسان بالكون بس هدني الله يخليك
مبارك : لا ماينفع يبيلج جم فره 
ويقعد يدور فيها وهي متعلقه فيه من رقبته 
ديمه : ااخااااااف والله شكلك بتقطني على الارض بقوه
مبارك : جنج حاسه اني بسويها
ديمه : لالالالالا الله يخليك لالالالالالا والله كنت اتغشمر 
وكسرت خاطره ونزلها على الارض وقفت اول شي بعدين ترنحت قامت تمشي يمين يسار مو ثابته من الدوخه وطاحت 
مبارك : ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ديمه وهي طايحه تصارخ : انا ليش جيت معاك !! 
مبارك : لانج تحبين عمج المخلص 
ديمه : انا اكرهك اكرهك 
ووانقطع الشريط خلص !
ديمه تذكرت ان البطاريه كانت فاضيه حزتها وانقهرت ... 
" يالله معقوله اخر كلمه قلتها له اكرهك !! ....... "
يوم تذكرت الاهداء اللي لها .. وقف شعر جسمها .. 
"يااااه جنه حاس انه ماراح يرد ... اجل ليش قالي هالاهداء ولي بالذات .... بودعكم يا احبابي غصب والا انا مابي ..؟ اكيد غصب هذي حكمه الرحمن .. هذي الدنيا محد دايم فيها الا وجهه سبحانه .. يالله كان مالي علي حياتي .. الله يرحمه .. عمي انا احبك احبك .. ياليتك تسمعها .. والله ان وداعك صعب ... وفراقك اصعب .. يالله عسى اشوفك بجنات الخلد يارب .. "
صكت الكاميرا وردتها مكانها .. وهي تبتسم .. مع ان اللي شافته مو شوي .. شافت عمها وهو يضحك ويسولف ويتغشمر ويهدي لها .. كل هذا وهي بغرفته .. حست بالطمأنينه والرااااااحه .. هو موجود بقلبها .. خلاص المفروض ما تحزن عليه .. ليش تحزن وهو راح عند ايدي امينه راح لربه هذا قضاء الله وقدره .. بعد ما ردت كل شي مكانه قامت بتطلع ولفت شافت الكاب حق الضباط .. طقت له تحيه وابتسمت واطلعت من الغرفه .. خلاص هي حاطه فبالها ان عمها موجود بغرفته .. لان فكره فقدانه تتعبها حيل .. وبجذي بتكون مرتاحه .. ومن طلعت .. وقفلت غرفه عمها .. شافت الخدامه ماسكه دشداشه طويله مكويه استغربت 
ديمه : لمنو ؟
الخدامه : هذا حق بابا موشاري
ديمه : هو وينه ؟
الخدامه : الحين في يطلع 
ديمه : اهاا 
ونزلت تحت وبقلبها ودها مشاري ماينزل الا لين يطلعون .. عشان مايتواجه مع انوار .. وهي خايفه من انوار وبلاويها .. شافت بالصاله ابتسام مع انوار ومها لحالهم .. 
" الله يستر مها + انوار = حريقه ! "
خافت لان بأي وقت يمكن ينزل مشاري .. ويكمل جو الوداد والالفه .. !!
انوار : انتِ وين كنتي ؟
ديمه : فوق 
انوار بهمس : هذا وينه ! 
ديمه : فوق شوي وينزل بس بليز لا تتهورين 
انوار : ماعليج الاوضاع مستتبه .. 
ديمه : غريبه اشوفج طاقه سوالف مع بنات عمج ؟
انوار : بس ابتسام اما ذيج النسره مادري شايفه روحها على شنو ؟؟ احسن راحت وهوتنا 
ديمه : امم زين تقبلتي فرد منهم !
انوار رجعت نظرها للي وراء ديمه وابتسمت .. 
ديمه لفت وراها وشافت مشاري نازل !
" كملت !! "
نزل مشاري وشاف امه وقعد .. لزوم يقعد لان مايتمصلح مع احد كثرها واهي اللي مضبطته عند ابوه 
مها : مشاري من يومين ماشفتك ؟
مشاري حب راسها : سوري والله امس المغرب جاي من مصر 
مها : سفراتك كاثره شعندك ؟
مشاري : يمى انتِ سيدة العارفين .. انه شغل يومين ورديت 
مها وتطالعه بفخر وتشوف انوار : الله يوفقك 
انوار : السلام لله ! ترى مو لنا
مشاري لف عليها وتأفف 
مشاري : ياهلا والله ببنات العم 
ديمه : هلا فيك 
مشاري : شلونج ديمه شخبارج ؟ 
ديمه : بخير الله يسلمك 
مشاري متعمد يطنش انوار .. 
بس انوار ماخلته
انوار بصوت مسموع للكل : يووه ابتسام ما قلت لج صادوا مطرب معروف وصادوه بالجرم المشهود بالشهاليات يتاجر بأشياء ممنوعه .. !
ابتسام : صج والله ؟ عاد منو ..؟
انوار بخبث: اتصدقين ناسيه اسمه بس فيه حرف العين والشين ! مادري على لساني لكن طار !!
مشاري انتبه لسالفتهم خصوصا انها اتخص الوسط الفني وهو عارفهم وعاجنهم .. ويعرف الاشاعه من الخبر الاكيد وده تطلع اشاعه عشان يفشلها .. 
ابتسام : امم حرف العين والشين ؟؟ صار لغز ؟ انزين اهو قديم ؟
ديمه حاطه ايدها على قلبها 
انوار : أي قديم نوعا ما بس محد يعرف شكله يعني مطرب سمرات 
ابتسام : لقيتها عوووويشق 
انوار : اييييييييييي ماشاء الله عليج
ابتسام : امبيييييي طاااااااح من عيني !! 
مشاري كان مبحلق عيونه بأنوار .......!!!!
" انا تاجر ممنوعااااات ؟؟ ولا صايديني بعد ! هذي اذبحها تخرب سوقي وتطلع عني اشاعات !! "
وتم قلبه يدق وارتبك وينزل تلفونه ويحطه على الطاوله ومره يفتح المسجات .. مرتبك بمعنى الكلمه خصوصا ان هالسالفه جدام امه .. 
انوار : انا كنت احب اسمع اشرطته لكن من دريت علمت رفيجاتي وقطوا اشرطته 
مشاري لا اراديا : ليييش؟ هذي اشااااااااعه مو صج
انوار لفت عليه بابتسامه مكر ! : ليش شعرفك ؟
مشاري: حرام اتطلعون عن الرجال اشاعات ... وتشوهون سمعته .. 
انوار رافعه حاجبها ومحتفظه بابتسامتها الخبيثه 
انوار : وانتِ ليش منفعل ترى اقصاه فنان لا راح ولا جاء .. يهمك امره !!
مشاري : شنو يعني فنان مو انسان ؟ وبعدين الفن موهبه يعني شذنبه اهو ؟ وبعدين انسان بريئ من هالاشاعات اكيد بيهمني امره
انوار : يكون بعلمك الفنانين اللي تقول عنهم هذول من حثاله المجتمع وتوقع منهم أي شي.. ومايدافع عنهم الا اللي مثلهم 
مشاري بصدمه : اناااااااااااا ؟؟
انوار : ليش انت مثلهم !
مشاري : خلاص خلاص فكينا من هالسالفه .. يوه نسيت موعدي يلا ياجماعه فمان الله 
مها : ماراح تسلم على عمك ؟
مشاري مرتبك : لالا بعدين 
انوار حست بنشوه الانتصار .. حست بتقدم الخطه شوي ..عطته اول ضربه تنبيهيه وبعدها بتدكه بالقنابل .. بس كل شي بوقته حلوو .. 
ديمه سمعت صوت هرن : يلالا انوار ابوي برى 
انوار : اوكي انا طالعه 
ردوا البيت واستلمت ديمه انوار .. وقالتلها ان مشاري مو سهل عشان تتحداه وتوقف بطريقه .. ما صار فنان و اشتهر الا انه موسهل ابد ابد .. اما انوار كانت عارفه كل شي وعارفه كل اللي بتسويه .. وبالعكس هالشي ما يخوفها يزيدها يوم عن يوم اصرار وتحدي .. لان صاحب الحق عمره ما يخاف .. 
وعلى ثاني يوم العشاء .. الخميس .. دخل ابوهم عليهم واهو سرحان مو بعادته مع انه ماطلع من البيت كان بالدوانيه .. وكانت ميشو مع ديمه وامهم بالصاله ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

*ميشو : يلا ديوم العبي معاي ..* 
*ديمه : اف الصراحه زهقت .. وبعدين انا ماحب هالالعاب* 
*ميشو : يعني انتِ يوم كنتي دقيله (صغيره) ما لعبتي بالالعاب ؟*
*ديمه : امبلا لعبت بس الحين غير انا كبرت* 
*ميشو : شنو يعني ؟* 
*ديمه : صرت كبيره مثل ماما* 
*ميشو : لالا مايصير انتِ ديمه واهي ماما* 
*ديمه: ادري بس اقولج صرت مثلها يعني كلنا مثل شي كأننا واحد*
*ميشو: اففففف ماعرف انتِ شتقولين ؟ شلون انتوا واحد ؟ انتوا ثنينه* 
*ديمه : اممممم اقولج انا كبرت يعني صرت طويييله* 
*ميشو ضحكت : حتى امي طويله* 
*ديمه : أي انا مثلها* 
*ميشو جاها احباط : بس ماما معاها عندها عيال انتِ ماعندج شلون ؟*
*ديمه : انا بيصير عندي بس مواللحين* 
*ميشو : يعني متى ؟*
*ديمه : افف مادري يختي* 
*ميشو : انا ابي امشط شعر بيبي عروستي خربانه* 
*ديمه : البيبي مايجي بيوم يبيلها تسع شهور فبطن امه*
*ميشو : شنو يعني ؟* 
*ديمه : خلاص باجر اشتري لج غيرها*
*ميشو : لا انا ابي بيبي صجي انتِ كبيره عطيني* 
*ديمه : شنو فلوس اهو ؟*
*ميشو : افف البيبي بس عند الكبار وانتِ كبيره* 
*ديمه : اهااا بس افف شقولج خلاص باجر بجيب لج* 
*واضطرت تجذب عشان تسكتها لانها ان تمادت بالسوالف الله واعلم شبتقول جدام ابوها !!*
*بومحمد كان سرحان بس يسمعهم* 
*بومحمد : أي واهي الصاجه كبرتي ياديمه* 
*ديمه وجهها يقط الوان* 
*" شقصده ابوي ؟ شكله مو على بعضه "* 
*ام محمد : كل البنات يكبرون* 
*بومحمد : تعالي حصه ابيج بسالفه* 
*وبعد ما دخلوا غرفتهم ..* 
*ام محمد : خير شفيك يامنصور ؟ ماحبيت اسألك جدام البنات بس من طلعت من الدوانيه وانت سرحان* 
*بومحمد : وانا جايبج عشان هالسالفه* 
*ام محمد : خير ؟*
*بومحمد : ديوم بنتج انخطبت* 
*ام محمد : صج؟؟ منو اللي خطبها ؟*
*بومحمد : ولد بوعبدالرحمن الـ ...* 
*ام محمد : أي واحد فيهم ؟*
*بومحمد : مشعل* 
*ام محمد : هو نفسه اللي شفناه هناك* 
*بومحمد : أي هو* 
*ام محمد : مادري من كلامك عنه انه خوش رجال* 
*بومحمد : هو خوش رجال ولاعليه كلام .. واهله نعرفهم من سنين .. وابوه مثل اخوي .. لو يطلب عيوني الثنتين ارخصتهم له* 
*ام محمد : انت سألت عن الولد ؟*
*بومحمد : انتِ شتقولين الولد متربي على ايدينا .. مربينه مع مبارك الله يرحمه*
*ام محمد : خلاص اجل كلم بنتك* 
*بومحمد : لا انتِ كلميها* 
*ام محمد مستانسه: اوكي يصير خير* 
*بومحمد : والله وكبرنا .. ديمه على وجه زواج !* 
*ام محمد : الظاهر بتجيب لميشو البيبي اللي مأذيتنا عليه !*
*بومحمد : ههههههههههههههه الظاهر* 
*ونزلت ام محمد تحت ما شافت ديمه لقت ميشو تلعب لحالها وصعدت فوق لقت ديمه بغرفتها توها فاجه النت ..* 
*ام محمد : ديمه يما انتِ هني وانا ادورج ؟*
*ديمه : أي كاني ليش تدوريني شصاير ؟*
*ام محمد : مو صاير شي بس بغيتج بسالفه*
*ديمه : اوكي*
*وراحت صكت الباب وقعدت على كرسي الكمبيوتر وامها قعدت على السرير ..* 
*ام محمد : ديوم مثل ماقال ابوج انتِ كبرتي .. وصرتي مره .. ومصيره يجي اليوم الي تتزوجين فيه ونشوف عيالج* 
*ديمه : يما هالكلام غريب شسالفه ؟*
*ام محمد : امم في ناس خاطبينج خوش ناس وابوج مبدئياً موافق عليهم بس الامر راجع لج انتِ لانها حياتج وعمرج اللي بتعيشينه* 
*ديمه منصدمه وعلى طرف لسانها تقول لا بس تمالكت اعصابها* 
*ديمه : ممكن اعرف منو ؟*
*ام محمد : مشعل ..الــ يمكن انتِ تعرفينه هو اللي وصلج لنا لروما* 
*ديمه الخبر سبب لها ربكه .. بس كلمه لا اللي كانت ناويه تقولها من سمعت الاسم تخدر لسانها ولا قدرت تقولها ..* 
*ديمه : مشعل اهو اللي خاطبني !*
*ام محمد : أي وترى الولد ابوج يمدح فيه والكل يمدح فيه .. يعني بس ناقص رايج* 
*ديمه : يما ابي وقت افكر فيه هذا مستقبلي* 
*ام محمد : اكيد يابنتي من حقج .. وعلى العموم ابوه قال لابوج الاسبوع الجاي بيسمعون ردج* 
*ديمه : أي احسن اكون مقرره وخالصه* 
*ام محمد : فكري يما على راحتج بس حطي فبالج ان البنت مصيرها بيت زوجها ومافي احلى من شعور المره مع زوجها فبيتها معاها عيالها وعايشين بسعاده ..* 
*ديمه ابتسمت بخجل : ان شاء الله بفكر* 
*ام محمد : والله وكبرتيني يا ديوم .. الحين بنتي بتصير عروس* 
*ديمه : لحد يستعجل على رزقه*
*ام محمد : هههههههه يلا بخليج بروح اشوف هالحوسه ميشو ..* 
*ديمه : اوكي* 
*طلعت امها من الغرفه وديمه خلاص مسكت راسها الصداع بيهشم راسها تهشيم .. من اسمعت اسم مشعل حست ان كل هالمشهد اللي صار بالخيال .. اول ماسمعت اسمه عبالها انها بحلم .. او انها تصورت ان امها تقول هالاسم بس يوم امها أكدت لها مره ثانيه انه اهو نفسه مشعل .. شلون يخطبها ؟* 
*" ياترى اهو يدري اني احبه ؟ يدري اني اتعذب من اتذكره يدري انه ملك تفكيري وذاتي وخذا كل وقتي .. درى اني خلاص تغيرت ؟ وحالي تبدل من حال لي حال بفضل الله ثم هو نفسه .. مشعل .. يااااااه وينك ؟ شلون مومصدقه يعني اللحين الامر راجع لي اني اختارك او لا .. تتوقعني برفض ؟ ليش في احد يحرم نفسه من الماي ويموت ؟ يحرم نفسه من الهواء ويختنق ؟ معقوله السعاده بتطق بابي من بعد مامات عمي ؟؟ يالله معقوله بتتغير حياتي فوق حدر ؟ ...... بس ليش مشعل اختارني ؟؟ ليش خطبني ؟؟ شفقه والا رأفه بحالي ؟ معقوله يكون هذا رأيه فيني ؟ هذا الكلام يمكن لواحد غير مشعل لكن مشعل ماتهمه هالاشياء .. انا ليش افكر .. راسي يعورني ........ آه ياربي انا بحلم والا بعلم .. اخاف اقوم واتعذب مشعل يطلع لي حتى بالاحلام !! "*
*ديمه .. حست ان خلاص راسها بينفجر .. لازم تنام اللحين الا تدخل عليها انوار*
*انوار : بتروحين معاي لمريم ؟*
*ديمه : اطلعي برا* 
*انوار تطالعها منصدمه : انا ؟؟ ليششش؟*
*ديمه : بليز ماقدر اعلي صوتي مصدعه* 
*انوار : يووه ليش توج شحلوج ؟* 
*ديمه : ياربي* 
*انوار : تعالي شفت امي طالعه من غرفتج شتبي فيج ؟*
*ديمه : انا مصدعه تفهمين ؟ تدرين شنو يعني صداعي ؟*
*انوار : افف أي ادري على العموم نامي ولي قمتي بعرف منج كل شي*
*ديمه : حيل واثقه صكي الباب وراج* 
*----*

----------


## أختكم في الله

*مروا يومين جنهم سنتين على قلب مشعل .. متوتر لأقصى درجه ..* 
*" ياترى شنو ردة فعلها ؟! يارب توافق .. والله ماراح تندمين وافقي والله لاسعدج ونسيج كل حزنج وهمج .. وافقي لاتتعبين قلبي .. اللي فيه كفايه "*
*وهو بغرفه وبغمره افكاره دخل عليه اخوه الكبير عبدالرحمن عمره 26 و توه مالج بالصيف الجاي عرسه* 
*مابينه وبين مشعل الا سنتين .. اهو اكبر والعلاقه بينهم قويه .. خصوصا انهم افتقدوا بعض بالمده اللي فاتت .. قلت قعداتهم مع بعض بس هذا ما يمنع ان عبدالرحمن خابز مشعل اخوه عدل ..* 
*عبدالرحمن : السلام عليكم* 
*رد عليه مشعل السلام وقعد عبدالرحمن على الكرسي* 
*عبدالرحمن : اوف شفيه الولد متوتر ؟*
*مشعل: اف حدي* 
*عبدالرحمن : كل هذا حب ههههههههههه* 
*كان يتغشمر معاه بس مايدري انه صج!*
*مشعل : اللي يدري يدري واللي مايدري يسكت احسن له* 
*عبدالرحمن : ماتذكر اني يوم خطبت سويت مثلك*
*مشعل : انا غير* 
*عبدالرحمن : ليش فوق راسك ريشه .. ؟*
*مشعل : افف فكني ياخي ماتشوفني متوتر بدال ما تهديني !*
*عبدالرحمن : يعني انت خطبت توقع منهم القبول والرفض بالاخير اهي قسمه ونصيب* 
*مشعل : اصلا مو على كيفهم يرفضون غيرها والله ما راح اخذ لو اقعد عزوبي طول عمري*
*عبدالرحمن : انت عارف شتقول ؟ ترى والله تتحسف على كل اللي قلته* 
*مشعل : حتى لو رفضوا اذا ما الله كتبها من نصيبي مستحيل اخذ غيرها* 
*عبدالرحمن : الحمدلله والشكر ؟؟ ليش الاخ يحب ! وانا مادري ؟*
*مشعل : سمه اللي تسميه بس البنت هذي لي انا ومحد يقدر يقول شي* 
*عبدالرحمن : انزين ياخي شدراك يمكنهم موافقين* 
*مشعل سكت شوي بعدين تكلم : آآه تتوقع يوافقون ؟* 
*عبدالرحمن : ان ردوك فا اسمحلي ماعندهم سالفه* 
*مشعل : اصلا هي لي رضوا والا مارضوا* 
*عبدالرحمن : هههههههههههه ياخي لك زين درينا والله محد بياخذها* 
*مشعل : عبدالرحمن والله العظيم اذا رفضووني ..... مادري شقولك ترحم على اخوك*
*عبدالرحمن : اقول بس خل عنك هالخرابيط ...... وامش بنروح مع ابوي العزيمه* 
*مشعل : يوه مالي خلق عزايم* 
*عبدالرحمن يغمز له: يلالا عشان اذا تزوجت نعزمهم على عرسك*
*مشعل ابتسم : امين اوكي بتسبح وبلحقكم*
*---------*
*بعد تفكير دام يومين وبعد صلاه استخاره وحست انها خلاص مرتاحه .. قدمت موافقتها لامها .. وامها قالت لابوها .. وابوها استانس على رد بنته .. ونفس اليوم راح فيه بومحمد لدوانيه ابوه .. كان بومحسن ويوسف موجودين بالدوانيه وقالهم عن اللي خاطب ديمه .. والكل مرحب فيه .. وبومحسن مستانس لان البنت موافقه وبالعكس بارك لهم .. على ثاني يوم بالدوام .. شركه بومحمد بالمكتب شوي الا يدخل عليه محسن بكل غصب .. حتى ما نطر ولا استأذن* 
*محسن : انت شلون توافق على ولد هالنصاب ؟*
*منصور : أي نصاب ؟؟*
*محسن : بوعبدالرحمن !* 
*منصور : اول شي استريح واشرب لك شي بعدين تكلم بالموضوع جذب مانقدر نتفاهم*
*محسن : انا موجاي عشان انتفاهم انا جاي اقولك كلمتين .. زواج بنتك من ولده والا شركتك وانت اختار* 
*منصور منصدم: شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*محسن : ان عطيت بنتك ولده انسى ان لك شركه بتطيح على راسك .. ولاتنسى اني اقدر اطيح شركات وابنيها بيوم واحد !*
*منصور : تبتزني يا محسن ؟؟؟*
*محسن : سمها الا تسميها بس ولده ماله زواج منا* 
*منصور : انا موافق والبنت موافقه انت شعليك ؟* 
*محسن بخبث : ماعلي شي .. بس زوجها واقعط على البلاطه* 
*منصور تنرفز ..* 
*محسن : يا مشعل يا الشركه .... واعتقد انت عاقل وبتحمها بالعقل* 
*طلع محسن من الشركه وترك منصور متنرفز يفرك ايدينه الثنتين .. يعني مسكه من ايده اللي تعوره ! مو معقوله يجي اهو يبني الشركه سنين عشان تاخذ اسم بالسوق ويجي اخوه يهدمها بيوم واحد .. انقهر من جشاعه اخوه .. وحقارته ودنائته .. طلع من الشركه العصر وراح البيت ونادى مرته وشكله متنرفز ..* 
*وكانوا بالغرفه يتكلمون وكان صوت بومحمد شوي عالي ماكان حاس بنفسه ..منقهر شلون اخوه يتحكم بحياته ؟؟ اهو اللي انفصل فبيته وحتى فشركته عشان ما يدخل اهله فيه .. وعشان محد يكون له الفضل عليه بشي .. وصادف كانت انوار طالعه من غرفتها من سمعت صوت عالي بغرفه ابوها ماقدرت تمشي .. وقفت وسمعت كل الكلام .. هي تدري ان مشعل خاطب ديمه بس مادرت ان السالفه بتتعرقل وبتوصل لي هالدرجــــــه ؟؟* 
*" اختي مو ناقصه تعب وصدمات من جديد .. لايمكن اسمح لعمي يخرب مستقبلها .... معقوله وصلت فيه الدنائه يهدد ابوي بشركته ؟؟؟ عفيه قلب عليه !! مستحيل اقعد جذي .. لازم اسوي شيييييي .. "*
*وطلعت من الغرفه وراحت لديمه وقالت لها كل شي .. ديمه ضلت منصدمه وتطالع انوار بلاشعور ..* 
*ديمه : تدرين لو كلامج هذا كله صج انا بنتهي خلاص !*
*انوار : انتِ ماعليج خلي كل شي علي ... هالزواجه بتم ويا انا يا عمج محسن !*
*ديمه : شلون ؟؟* 
*انوار : ماعليج ماعليج دام وجيهم مغسوله بمرق ؟ انا وجهي مغسول بغاز وبنزين ! والشاطر مو اللي يضحك اللحين الشاطر اللي يضحك بالنهايه* 
*ديمه : تكفيييييييين انوار اهم بيقضون علي .. انا اساسا من الله منتهيه .. حرام يشوهون بحثه الميت حراااااااااااام* 
*انوار : لاتقولين هالكلام ... ترى ابوي اللحين عايش بصراع نفسي خليه على صوب .. اليوم لازم اروح بيت عماني واتصرف ..* 
*ديمه بخوف : بتروحين لعمي محسن* 
*انوار : لالا* 
*ديمه : شراااااااااااااح تسوين قوليلي ؟؟؟ اخاف انج تزيدين النار حطب وتزيدين الطين بله وبدال ماتكحلينها تعمينها مره وحده !!*
*انوار : لا تقعدين تحطميني خلي السالفه علي وبتعرفين منو انوار* 
*ديمه : ااااااه ياربي ساعدني .. اذبحوا فرحتي قبل لا تنولد ؟*
*انوار : عندج سي دي ؟*
*ديمه : ليش؟*
*انوار : شوفي ديوم انا خلاص هالايام اقولج أي شي نفذيه لاتسألين* 
*ديمه بخوف : ان شاء الله كاهو السي دي* 
*انوار : فاضي ؟*
*ديمه : لا الفاضي بالدرج* 
*انوار : خذت السي دي وقعدت على الجهاز تقريبا نص ساعه .. وبعد ماخلصت ..* 
*انوار : انا بروح غرفتي بلبس وبروح مع ابوي بيت عماني*
*ديمه : بس اليوم السبت !*
*انوار : بروح بيت جدي محد بيقولي شي* 
*ديمه : شراح تقولين لابوي ماراح ياخذج*
*انوار : بقوله ابي ابتسام تساعدني ببحث واالا أي شي ماعليج ابوي طيب المهم عطيني مفتاح غرفه عمي*
*ديمه : ليش ؟*
*انوار : افففف انا شقلت ؟؟*
*ديمه : اوكي كيفج* 
*طلعت انوار .. ونطرت ابوها للين طلع وراحوا بيت جدهم* 
*بس بيت جدهم كان هادي ماتدري انوار البنات وينهم ؟؟ صخه البيت هاااااااادي .. ومسكت انوار الخدامه* 
*انوار : وين مشاري ؟*
*الخدامه تشوف ساعتها : الحين ينزل* 
*انوار : اوكي جيبي لي عصير مانجا* 
*راحت الخدامه .. ويوم حست انوار ان في احد بينزل عرفت انه مشاري ..* 
*مشاري : اوف شفيه القمر طالع عندنا !* 
*انوار : اهلين* 
*مشاري : اليوم اربعاء والا خميس ؟*
*انوار : سبت* 
*مشاري : اجل شعندج قاعده هني ؟* 
*انوار : بيت جدي اجي متى ما ابي* 
*مشاري : الصراحه ماودي اجابل وجهج بس مشكله اني تعبان ماقدر اطلع اليوم* 
*انوار : اها* 
*وجابت الخدامه العصير* 
*مشاري مد ايده وقال للخدامه شكرا بس قبل لا يمدها خذت انوار العصير* 
*انوار : عيب هذا حقي اذا تبي قولها تسوي لك* 
*مشاري : اعوذ بالله !!*
*انوار تدندن اغنيه عبدالله رويشد : عويشق عسى الله يعينه ... لكنهم حاسدينه يبوا يحرمونا ضنينه* 
*مشاري تيبس وولف وطالعها بخوف* 
*مشاري : شعندج تغنين هالاغنيه ؟؟؟*
*انوار لفت عليه ببرود : عاجبتني عندك مانع ؟*
*مشاري بدا يخاف منها : لا ابد* 
*انوار : لانها تذكرني باسم مطرب احب اغانيه واحب صوته* 
*مشاري : توج تقولين انهم صايدينه ؟؟*
*انوار : بس شسوي احب اغانيه ؟؟* 
*مشاري فلتت من لسانه : بس اهو مايحبج !*
*انوار : ليش شدراك ؟*
*مشاري : هااااااه لا بس جذي*
*طلعت تلفونها وشغلت البلوتوث .. وكان صوته عالي .. وهي تشوفه وتبتسم .. وكانت سمره عويشق* 
*مشاري من سمع صوت المطرب تيبس مكاااااااااااااااااااااااانه من الخوووووووف .. معقوله !!* 
*مشاري : شتشوفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انوار : سمره* 
*مشاري نشف دمه : سمرة منووو؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انوار : عويشق* 
*مشاري : شفتييي شكللللله ؟*
*انوار : أي واضح حيل تبي تشوفه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*----------*

*شنو بيصير بين مشاري وأنوار؟؟*
*وشنو بيصير بين ديمة ومشعل؟؟*

*تابعوا الجزء الرابع عشر..*

*أختكم في الله*

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## أختكم في الله

*:: الجزء الرابع عشر ::*
*مشاري : شفتي شكللللللله ؟؟؟؟؟*
*انوار : أي واضح تبي تشوفه ؟؟*
*مشاري حس الارض تجمدت وان كل شي تيبس مثل ما قلبه متيبس اللحين ..!* 
*" هذي شتشوووووووف ؟؟ معقوله تشوفنيييييي !!!!!!! "*
*خلاص انكشف وبين عليه الارتباك .. مع ان الجو بالنسبه له صقيع وزمهرير الا ان قطرات العرق على جبهته تهطل .. وهو حاس بالشلل والعجز على انه يمسحها .. الوضع اكبر من جذي بالنسبه له خلاص لعبته اللي دامت خمس سنين انكشفت وعلى يد منو !! انوار ؟؟*
*بعد النظرات الحارقه اللي وجهتها انوار لولد عمها مشاري .. مسكت التلفون على اطراف اصابعها وصوت البلوتوث واضح وخلته يتحرك بحريه بيدها .. يتمرجح .. وبنظرة خبث ثانيه اسكتت مشاري والجمت لسانه عن النطق او عن استيعاب الوضع بالاصح ..* 
*انوار : لعبتك انكشفت يا اخ مشــ ... عفوا عـويشق !*
*مشاري بكلام غير متوازن : شلون طاح بيدج ؟*
*انوار : ابدا ابدا مو هذي مشكلتنا الحين .. اني وي هو طاح وخلص ..!*
*مشاري بعد ما تأكد انها خلاص اكشفته دفن وجهه بين ايدينه الثنتين .. لان يدري مهما كانت النهايه مع انوار ماراح تعدي على خير ..! وحاول بهالحركه يستوعب الي قاعد يصير .. ابدااااا ابدااااا ماكان حاسب حساب هاليوم .. كان ضابط دوره عدل مع اهله .. ومحافظ على خصوصيه شغله .. ومتقن دور رجل الاعمال الناجح ..! جدام امه واهله وابوه بالذات .. لان لو يدري ابوه عن اللي سواه ماراح يكتفي محاسبته على اللي سواه لا وبيحاسبه على كل الفلوس اللي انصرفت .. من خمس سنين .. من نزول اول البوم له .. حس انها طامه طامه وطاحت على راسه وامـــــــه ؟؟ شراح يكون موقفها لي درت !! .. هو ابدا ما استبعد انهم يتبرون منه لانهم عايله محاااااافظه .. وما يعترفون بحثاله المجتمع .. وبعد ما تركته انوار يواجهه هالصدمه بطريقته .. اصعدت فوق غرفه عمها وقفلت الباب .. وقلبها يدق بقوه ...... مو خايفه لكن متوتره .. لان كل المخططات اللي رسمتها اسبوع كامل اختل توازنها من سمعت سالفه عمها محسن وتدخله الهمجي بسالفه الخطبه .. فا عفست الخطه كلها وسوت اللي يمليه عليها ضميرها .. هذي ديمه مو أي وحده .. ديمه اللي عانت فتره طويله .. وعدت انوار نفسها انها تتم الزواج مهما كانت الوسيله .. اهي بروحها ماصدقت ان اختها تطلع من سجن الماضي يجون اهم بسخافاتهم المعتاده يّزجونها فيه مره ثانيه !!! وديمه قلبها ضعيف ماراح تستحمل كل هالكم من الصدمات بحياتها .. وهذا الشي اللي حلا انوار بالصبر والثبات .. توكلت على ربها .. وبتشوف اللي ناويه عليه بيتم والا بيتعرقل !* 
*بهالوقت كانت اهي قاعده على كرسي مكتبه عمها .. وطق الباب بقوه غريبه ضربات متتاليه .. تخرعت انوار .. وماكانت الضربات تطمن .. بالاصح كانت تنبأ عن عاصفه جديده بالطريق !* 
*انوار : منو ؟*
*مشاري بغضب : افتحييييييييي* 
*انوار : شتبي ؟؟؟*
*مشاري بصوت اعلى : افتحييييي والا كسرت الباااااااب* 
*انوار : شفيك انت مو صاحي ؟*
*مشاري بصرخه قشعرت جسم انوار : انوااااااار !*
*فتحت انوار الباب وكانت خافيه رجفت ايدها ..* 
*انوار وحاطه ايدها على خصرها : نعم شتبي ؟؟*
*مشاري : اول شي كلميني باحترام* 
*انوار : اوه نسيت انك فناننا المشهور !*
*مشاري : عطيني التلفون*
*انوار : مو قبل ماتسمع شروطي* 
*مشاري بغضببب : الساااااااالفه فيها شرووووووووط ؟؟*
*انوار : أي اخوي كل شي بحسابه ؟ والا سواد الوجه اللي مسويه تشوفه هين ؟* 
*مشااري : انتِ شتبين بالضبط ؟؟؟* 
*انوار : انت تدري هالشريط لي شافوه اهلك ........ خلاص مايحتاج اقولك شنو منتظرك !*
*مشاري يبلع ريجه : هالتصوير يختفي من الوجود (بصراخ) انتِ فاااااااااااااااهمه ؟؟؟*
*انوار : وتصارخ بعد ؟* 
*مشاري وقف وقعد يتكلم بصوت عالي : لا والله تبيني اضحك واصفق لج ؟ انتِ تدرين هالشريط شراح يسوي فيني ؟؟؟* 
*انوار : تمام وصلنا خير .. دام هالسالفه تهمك لي هالدرجه اقعد خلنا نتفاهم واترك منك الصراخ والتنرفز خلني اكمل كلامي وبعدين تكلم* 
*مشاري بكل خنوع قعد على الكرسي ونظره على المكتبه وهي قاعده على السرير وتتكلم .. ماكان يشوفها .. الشرار يتطاير من عيونه ... كان الباب مردود شوي .. بس الله رحمهم البيت كان هاليوم فاضي ماكو احد ..* 
*انوار : دام تبي تشتري رضى اهلك وتبي السالفه تتم بكتمان وتستلم الشريط وتنتهي السالفه على خير .. لازم توافق على شرط واحد بس واذا نفذت هالشرط صدقني ( طالعه من قلبها ) ماراح تخسر .. شي ابد ..* 
*مشاري يحاول يتمالك اعصابه قد مايقدر ويشد من قبضته .. محاوله فاشله بإبعاد الغضب عنه بهذيج اللحظه ..*
*انوار : تبعد ابوك من سالفه خطبه ديمه .. ديمه خطبها مشعل ولد بوعبدالرحمن اللي انت تعرف سالفة ابوك معاه ابوك تدخل بهالسالفه ووحط ابوي بين نارين اما الشركه والا مشعل ؟ والا يهدّ شركه ابوي .. وانا هني اقولك اما انك تبعد ابوك عن السالفه نهائيا والا تنفضح بين اهلك ...... وانت عارف شبيصير ..!*
*مشاري من سمع هالكلام اشتعلت باحشائه نيرااااااااااان الغضب .........* 
*" انااا ؟؟ تبتزنييييييييييييييي !! بهالطريييييييييقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ "*
*مشاري قام من مكااااااااااااااااااااااانه الشراررررررر يتطاير من عيونه وقف بين انوار* 
*مشاري : تبتزيني يا انوارررررررررر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انوار : كما تدين تدااااااااان وانا ما سويت اكبر من اللي سواه ابوك .. بالعكس انا جايه اطمطم على فضيحتك* 
*مشاري : انااااااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الكلمه الاخيره استفزت كل ذره احساس فيه .. وما حس بنفسه الا معطيها طراااااااااق زين ما فجر لها اذنها .. انواار من هول الصدمه وقوة الضربه ............. رجعت على ورى وايدها على خدهاااااا والدمعه لا اراديا نزلت ........ كانت خايفه من اللي بيصير بسسسسس* 
*"يطقنييي طراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا يامشاري ؟؟؟؟ انا تطقني ؟؟؟"*
*ماحست بنفسها بهالوقت الا بشي بيدها كان التلفون وقامت ومشت بتفج الباب بتطلع ..* 
*لكن مشاري ..* 
*من هول الصدمه .. ومن الي سوااااااه .. تدارك الوضع*
*" معقووووووووله انا طقيتها ؟؟ ليييييييييييش؟ االله ما سلط علي الا انوار .... انوار اللي كرهي يمشي بعروقها .... بدون أي موقف بينا تبي تفضحني شلون الحين بعد ما امسكت علي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شراح تسوي ؟؟ شلون ضيعت من ايدي فرصه الهدنه .. وخربت كل شي بيدي .. الحين بتفضحني وعليها وعلى اعدائها .......... ؟*
*لحظه انا شسوييييييت ؟؟؟* 
*طقيتها ؟؟*
*ابوي ؟لويدري ؟؟*
*عمي لو يدري ؟؟*
*جدي ؟؟*
*اهلي ؟*
*مديت ايدك على بنت عمك ؟؟*
*ليش ؟؟*
*السبب ..!! والله اطمطم على فضيحتي !*
*ياربييييييييي تعيني .. ليش انا قاعد اسوي بروحي جذي لييييش..!!"*
*شعور تأنيب الضمير دب بقلب مشاري .. وحس نفسه خلالالالاص دام السالفه خربت من البدايه لازم يصلح اللي يقدر عليه .. لانه يدري ومتأكد ان طلعه انوار من هالغرفه بهالطريقه وهالضربه ماراح تنبأ عن أي خير أي خير بهالعالم ..* 
*مسكها مشاري من ايدها .. ورجعها ورى واهي عيونها تغرغر دموع بس بدون صوت ...* 
*انوار : نزل ايدك مني كسر ان شاء الله* 
*مشاري حاس بتعب الدنيا فيه .....* 
*مشاري ونظره تأنيب الضمير بعيونه : مافي طلعه من هني* 
*انوار : وخر عني* 
*وتروح تبي تفج الباب الا يوقف اهو على الباب باعتراض ويقفله* 
*مشاري : صدقيني ماكو طلعه من هني تدرين شنو يعني طلعتج .. يعني دمااااااري .. دمااااااااااري يا انوار* 
*ومع كلامه قعد وركبه على الارض بكل يأس وخضوع .. وتعب واستسلام ..* 
*مشاري يكلم ايده اللي طقت انوار : انتِ شسويتي .. جيتي وزدتي الطين بله ! ناااااقص انا ناااااقص ؟؟*
*انوار واقفه وهو قاعد على الارض جدامها* 
*انوار دموع بعيونها لكن تكابر : ممكن توخر عن طريجي ؟؟*
*مشاري : لا انوار والله ماراح تطلعين .. بليز افهميني* 
*انوار بمشاعر مجروحه : صدقني اللي سويته ما يغتفر ...* 
*مشاري : تكفين يا انوار والله كل شي تبينه بسويه بس لاتطلعين وانتِ جذي* 
*انوار باستسلام : خلاص مشكور مابي منك شي .. واخذ التلفون هاك امسح التصوير .. بس خلني اطلع من هني .. بس مشكور كافي اهانات .. كافي ..*
*كلامها قطع قلبه .. والمشكله انها بعد ما تكلمت مسحت بخفه دمعه خانتها ونزلت جدامه .. حس بتأنيب ضمير اضعاف اضعاف .. ندم على اللي سواه كله .. وندمه يوم طقها كان اكبر من ندمه على اللي سواه طول هالسنين ..* 
*انوار والعبره خانقتها : كل شي توقعتك تسويه الا انك تهين بنت عمك وفبيتك*
*مشاري : خلاص يكفي الله يخليج .. والله اني تعبان .. اسف ترى ماكنت بوعيي .. الصدمه هي اللي حركتني .... انا الحين جدامج .. قولي كل اللي تبينه .. ومستعد انفذ كل شي .. مهما كان ..* 
*وهي تبجي بحرقه ..* 
*انوار : افتح الباااااااااااااب افتح بطلللع حرام عليك .. ماقدر اشوف وجهك ..*
*مشاري : قوليلي شلون اصلح غلطتي ..... شلون ترضين ؟؟ أي شي والله اسويه ... صدقيني .. طلعتج وانتِ زعلانه بتكون اشد علي من سالفه الفضيحه كلها ..* 
*انوار وتحس بطعنه بصدرها شلون يتجرأ ويمد ايده ؟؟* 
*انوار صوتها بدا يعلى بصياح : افتتتتتتتتتتتح افتح بليز ماتفهم ماني قادره اقعد هني ولا دقيقه .... ارحمني ...* 
*مشاري لا تأنيب ضميره فاده بهالوقت .. ولا توسله فاده ..* 
*انوار : اخذ التلفون واخذ كل شي .. بس خلني اطلع بكرامتي الباقيه بليز ..!*
*مشاري : انا مابي شي انتِ قوليلي شتبين عشان اصحح غلطتي ..* 
*انوار خذت المفتاح وفتحت الباب .. وهي طالعه ..* 
*انوار : اذا صج مازلت تتحلى بصفات الرجوله وعندك شيمه .. نفذ الشرط*
*مشاري : ولايهمج بسوي كل شي اقدر عليه .. بس صج والله اسف .. مو من طبعي اني اطق بنت ضعيفه .. بس اسمحيلي الصدمه هي اللي حركتني .. وو..*
*انوار باشمئزاز : بس بس يكفي الله يخليك مافي شي يبرر* 
*طلعت انوار من الغرفه .. وراحت الحمام وغسلت وجهها .. وهي بالحمام داخل تشوف وجهها بالمنظره وتبجي .. حست بطعم الاهانه .. شي قوي .. يجرح .. طعمه مرّ .. مشاري طلع من غرفه عمه يجر اذيال الهزيمه .. ويتملكه احساس الضعف الندم تأنيب الضمير .. الخيبه .. كل هالاحاسيس تجمعت بعد ما طلعت انوار من الغرفه بهالصوره .. طلعت والدمع بعيونها تصيح بقهر .. بنت عمه اللي حاولت تنبهه على غلطه وتوعيه .. لكن اهو بجشاعته خرب كل شي .. بعد ماتعب ... خلاص مالقى الا انه يعتذر لها بطريقته .. لازم يقنع ابوه مهما كانت المهمه صعبه .. مالازم يخسر اهله ويخسر رجولته بهالطريقه ! بس وهو طالع سمع صوت بالحمام يوم قرب سمع صوتها تبجي .. والماي يصب .. قلبه عوره عليها ..* 
*" ياه معقوله انا جرحتها بهالطريقه ...!! ياربي ماكنت حاس باللي اسويه ! شلون افهمها اني ماكنت بوعيي .. اصلا شلون بتسامحني .. مشكله انها عنيده وراسها يابس .. ! موبعيده خلاص انا مفضوح مفضوح .. اكيد بتحط حرتها وباجر والا اللي بعده القى الكل مشهر فيني .. ! دامني طينتها وطقيتها بهالطريقه .. هذا اكبر دافع للانتقام ..! الله يستر .. "*
*وطق عليها الباب* 
*مشاري : مو زين يا انوار اطلعي .. مو زين تبجين بالحمام ..* 
*انوار صكت الماي وسكتت ..* 
*عبالها راح .. لكن مشاري ماقدر يتحرك خطوه الا لين يشوفها طالعه ويتطمن عليها* 
*طلعت وهي تجفف وجهها بكلينكس .. شافته وطالعته بنظرة احتقار فوق تحت .. ونزلت تحت .. اهو مازال متسمر .. النظرة ذبحته بمكانه حاس ان رجوله مو قادره تسعفه وتساعده يتحرك .. شلون يرفع ايده على بنت ؟ ومو أي بنت ؟ بنت عمه !! يا الله قويه شلون بتسامحه ؟؟ راح مشاري غرفته ورجع حط راسه على المخده وحس بهموم واجد تكدست عليه .. بس بمجرد انه انسدح .. والتالي ؟؟ شلون بيتخلص من شعور الذنب ! كرهه حياته غطى وجهه بالبطانيه وغصب نفسه على النوم .. يمكن يرتاح .. وينسى اللي صار ..* 
*اهي من ركبت السياره وهي ساكته ابوها ما التفت عليها ولا عبرها .. لان اللي فيه كافيه .. وهي بقلبها تقول اشوى لانه ان انتبه عليها بيسألها .. وبيتقصى من وراها .. حتى ما سألها شسوت والا من شافت ولا شصار على البحث ! فا تطمنت جذي .. اول ماوصلوا .. كانت انوار تبي تقعد بروحها .. اول ماصعدت دخلت غرفتها وبدلت .. وصلت العشى وانسدحت .. الا تدخل عليها ديمه ..* 
*ديمه بقلق : ها بشري شسويتي ؟؟*
*انوار " شسويت بعد اقولها اني انهنت على ايد ولد عمرها المحترم ؟؟ والا اجذب واقول كل شي تمام ؟"*
*سرحت انوار شوي* 
*ديمه : تراني انطركم على اعصابي .. امانه شصار ..؟*
*احتارت انوار* 
*انوار : ديوم لا تحاتين .. انا بتكفل بالسالفه ... لا تشيلين هم ..* 
*ديمه : انزين قوليلي شسويتي هناك ؟*
*انوار جاها احباط ماتبي تتذكر ......... قوه الضربه لالحين تألمها .. بشكل لا ارادي مررت انوار ايدها على خدها على مكان الضربه وسرحت ..* 
*انوار : دايخه* 
*ديمه : عفيه قوليلي* 
*انوار : بنام*
*ديمه : ليش تحرقين اعصابي ؟*
*انوار : الله يخليج دايخه* 
*ديمه : خلاص نامي الحين وباجر بعرف كل شي* 
*انوار : اوكي بس انتِ لا تحاتين ..*
*ديمه : انتِ شوفي وجهج والله جنج رايحه فلم رعب وتقولين مااحاتي* 
*ابتسمت انوار ..* 
*" ياليته فلم رعب ! ولا الفلم اللي شفته! "*
*ديمه طلعت وانوار ضلت على سريرها .. تفكر باللي صارلها اليوم .. بس ضغطت على مرارة الجرح .. وقالت كلا يهون ولا شوف فرحة تنقتل بهالطريقه .. ماحبت تصرح لديمه عن اللي صار .. لان اكيد اكيد ديمه ماراح ترضاها لاختها .. ويمكن تتنازل عن هالزواج بكبره .. ديمه تحب اهلها بشكل خيالي .. وماترضى عليهم .. فا هذا الشي اللي غصب انوار على الكتمان .. ماتبي تبني وديمه تهدم .. التزمت الصمت .. وبمقدورها انها تروح لعمها الحين بأي وقت وتوريه عمايل ولده وتقوله عن اللي صار امس .. هذا كله .. راح يغير مجريات الامور .. لكن انوار .. تحفظت على كل هالاشياء .. خوفا منها باختلاق مشاكل تعرقل خطبه وزواج ديمه .. كتمت انوار بقلبها .. وتتمنى ان مشاري يسوي أي شي .. ويوقف ابوه عند حده .. مع هالامنيات نامت انوار ..*

----------


## أختكم في الله

على ثاني يوم .. مشاري .. خذا على عاتقه ينهي مسأله خبطه ديمه .. ويسوي كل جهده ويقنع ابوه اهو يدري انه اذا حط شي فباله يصير .. خصوصا واهو الي اقنع اهله كلهم خلال هالخمس سنين انه انسان يشتغل وهو اساسا راعي سمرات واغاني .. ومحد عارف لابوه كثره .. لانهم من طينه وحده .. لكن تفرق .. مشاري ظروف صارت خلته بهالطريقه اما بومحسن خلقةًَ جذي .. 
نفس اليوم العصر .. 
ميشو : حطييييي سبيس تووون
ديمه : اففف فاضيتلج انا ؟
ميشو : لاتعصبين ترى ابجي
ديمه : سلامه قلبج .. يالحساسه !!
ام محمد : شفيج عليها ؟
ديمه : تغث يعني اذا شافتنا نشوف برنامج نحبه تجي تحنّ على هالسخافات واقص ايدي اذا كانت تعرف اهم شيقولون 
ام محمد : يعني كل يوم كنتي اتحطين لها نفس المحطه شصار اليوم يعني ؟
ديمه متنرفزه : خلاص سوري ماصار شي 
محمد : الظاهر حطت حرت الجامعه فينا 
ديمه : عفيه حمود روح شوف انوار وينها ؟
محمد : مادري بس اعتقد انها بغرفتها 
ديمه : لالا طليت عليها مالقيتها 
محمد : امممم وين راحت؟
ام محمد : يمكن مع ابوك ؟
محمد: وين ؟
ام محمد : بيت عمانك ؟
محمد : لالا انا شايفها بعد ما يطلع ابوي .. بس مادري وين راحت 
ميشو : انا شفتها 
ديمه : ماتقولين ليش ساكته
ميشو : اول شي حطي سبيس تون
ديمه : يااااااا الله انزين كانا حطينا يلا وين انوار ؟
ميشو : بالحديقه 
محمد : بروح اشوفها
ديمه : لالا خلك انا بروح .. 
محمد : بروح معاج
ديمه : لالا ابيها بسالفه 
محمد : اها اوكي .. 
بالحديقه .. انوار قاعده وحاطه بإذنها الهتفون .. 
ديمه : انتِ هني وانا ادورج
انوار اشرت لها تقعد 
ديمه : شتسمعين؟
وتجر منها السماعه وتسمع .. الا صوت قرآن .. استغربت ديمه .. يعني مو عادتها انوار تنزل الحديقه اصلا ..وطبع انوار تسمع القران اذا كانت متضايقه تقراه بأي وقت بس ما تسمعه الا وهي متحاجه ذكر الله عشان يطمنها ويريحها .. 
ديمه : متضايقه ؟
انوار : لا 
ديمه : اجل شفيج ؟
انوار : افكر
ديمه : كلمات متقاطعه اهي ؟ خلصي قولي شسالفتج امس ؟ 
انوار : رحت مالقيت احد ورديت 
ديمه : من صجج ؟
انوار : أي
ديمه : انزين ليش وجهج مصوفر ! امس
انوار : لاني مو متغديه يمكن
ديمه : اشك .. انزين الحين شراح نسوي ؟
انوار : خليها على الله 
ديمه : انوار ليش عمي ما يحبنا ليش يتعمد يذلنا ويهينا بتصرفاته؟
انوار ابتسمت : اما الاهانه عندهم ببلاش 
ديمه : يعني كفايه راح لابوي للشركه وهدده .. هذا شتسمينه ! اهانه ونص 
انوار : قلت لج بتنحل بس انتِ لاتعطين السالفه اكبر من حجمها .. 
ديمه : انزين شصار على خططج وعلى مشاري اشوفج طخيتي ؟
انوار قشعر جسمها من سمعت اسمه: هاه مشاري ؟؟ 
ديمه : أي 
انوار : لا اجلت هالسالفه .. مو اللحين .. 
ديمه : وكل هالخبه مو اللحين ؟ 
انوار : أي انا تعبانه مالي خلق خطط 
ديمه : والله ان شكلج مو عاجبني .. 
انوار تضيع السالفه : على الاقل احلى من شكلج
ديمه : هههههههههههه 
--------------
على ثاني يوم مشعل عايش على امل الموافقه وشبح الرفض .. وازعج امه من كثر ما يسأل .. بس كان يحلي نفسه بالصبر .. اخته دلال ماتدري عن حال مشعل .. درت انه خطب بس انه يحب هالانسانه ماكانت تدري .. بس عبدالرحمن اهو الي يدري .. وامه ..
بالصاله .. عبدالرحمن وام مشعل .. 
ام مشعل : وين مشعل ؟
عبدالرحمن : بالدوام .. 
ام مشعل: الله يوفقه ان شاء الله 
عبدالرحمن : شدعوه عاد ادعيلنا .. 
ام مشعل : الله يوفقكم بس لحد ياكلني .. 
مشعل دخل الصاله وشافهم .. وانضمت لهم دلال..
مشعل : الغداااا وينه 
دلال: انا بقولهم ينجبونه وانت روح بدل وصل 
مشعل : تسمعون صوت بطني .. تكفون بسرعه 
دلال : ههههههههه عاد اليوم مسوين لك اكله اتحبها
مشعل حط ايده على قلبه : ترى افقد الوعي .. أي اكللللللللله ؟؟
دلال : لا اخلص وتعال وبعدين اوريك اياها خليناها مفاجأه 
وبعد ما خلص مشعل ونزل لهم .. قعدوا على طاوله الطعام .. وصل طبق مشعل .. وفتحته له دلال .. تصنم وهو يشوف الطبق ويشم الريحه اللي طالعه منه .. 
مشعل : لالالالالازانيااااااا
دلال : هههههههههههههه أي شرايك ؟
مشعل : والله انج خووووووش بنت سنعه ياااااانااااااس تلوموني بحب اختي الغاااااااااااااااااليه
ام مشعل : عن العيااااااره بس عشان سوت لك الاكله صارت غاليه 
مشعل : فديييييت اللي يغارون يا ناس
ويقوم من مكانه ويحب راس امه 
مشعل : استسمحكم عذرا لحد يكلمني انا في وضع مؤسف الجوع قاضي علي وحاطين جدامي لازانيا .. 
دلال : ههههههههه اكل اكل هني وعافيه 
مشعل مارد عليها منمدج بالاكل .. 
ومن شاف الازانيا تذكر اخر مره كلاها بباريس .. وتذكر يوم طلبها مع ديمه .. يااااااه اياااااام .. تخيل انها قاعده جدامه .. وتاكل معاه بنفس الطاوله .. اكيد لو حطوها قباله ماراح ياكل شي اصلا حتى لو كان ميت من الجوع .. بيقعد يتأملها .. وينسى انه كان جوعان بالاساس .. وتذكر موضوع خطبتها .. وانقهر مفتشل من كثر ما يسأل امه عنهم .. واضطر انه يكمل اكله .. ويتخيلها قاعده قباله .. هانت مابقى الا يومين ويردون عليهم .. 
----------
نفس اليوم الصبح راح محسن واعتذر لبومحمد عن اللي صار .. وبومحمد منصدم شلون محسن يعتذر ويجيه لي مكتبه !! حس ان السالفه وراها ايدي خفيه والا محسن مايتنازل عن غروره وكبريائه .. شلون ؟ والطامه الكبرى اللي لي الحين ما صدقها بومحمد ان محسن بيحضر الملجه وبيسلم على بومشعل ويردون العلاقات .. ويقولون لي عرف السبب بطل العجب .. السالفه ومافيها مشاري استعان بجده .. على ابوه وصاروا كلهم عليه .. لين خلاص رضخ محسن للامر الواقع واعترف بغلطه .. لانهم ضغطوا عليه من ناحيه السالفه قديمه والناس حياه وممات .. وماتسوى كل هالمشاكل .. وان هالخطبه ان تمت بتحسن العلاقات ومن هالكلام اللي قدر مشاري بحرفنته انه يكسبه .. ويغير ابوه .. بومحمد ارتاح من هالناحيه .. لانه الولد زين وحرام يرده .. بسبب سالفه قديمه لا الولد ولا ديمه لهم علاقه فيهم .. اصلا ولا بومحمد له علاقه فيها .. وخذا مشاري ابوه من ناحيه ان بومشعل من اكبر الشركات هاليومين منافسه بالسوق واذا كسبت صحبتهم راح تثبت وجودك وعلاقاتك .. ومن هالكلام لين اقتنع كليااااااا محسن .. هالكلام كله كان الثلاثاء تقريبا .. والبنات على حطتهم مادروا شصار .. وعلى يوم الخميس .. دخلت ام محمد على ديمه وانوار وهي تضحك 
ام محمد : مبروك يا ديمه 
ديمه : على شنو ؟
ام محمد : ملجتج الاسبوع الجاي 
ديمه مبطله عيونها بصدممممه : شنو ؟؟؟؟
ام محمد : شفيج بعد تراج موافقه على اللي تقدم لج هاه عن حركات الجهال وتردين برايج !!
ديمه : ايهو مشعل ؟؟ 
ام محمد : أي خلاص ردينا عليهم موافقين وحددوا الملجه .. الاسبوع الجاي .. عاد العرس متى ماتبون 
انوار بفرحه : يعني تمت الخطبه 
ام محمد : اقولج اتفقوا على الملجه .. 
ارتاااااحت انوار بشكل مو طبيعي .. الحمدلله الله عطى اختي على قد نياتها.. 
ديمه خلت الصدمه على صوب وسألت سؤال مهم 
ديمه : بس يما اسبوع شلون بستعد للملجه؟؟
ام محمد : عاد ملجه مو حفله كبيره .. تشرين لج فستان وبتكون حفله عائليه حيل .. 
انوار : بيجون ناس !
ام محمد : بس المقربين لنا ولهم .. بشكل بسيط 
ديمه : ليكووون اهو بيدش !
ام محمد : لا والله!! اجل ينطرج على الباب ! اجل شلون بيلبسج شبكتج ؟
ديمه : لا يما قولي لابوي لايدش 
ام محمد : عن السخافات بيدش وبيصور وبتشربون عصير ويلبسج الشبكه وكل هالسووالف .. بعد ليش ماتبينا نفرح فيج !
انوار :السالفه فيها عصير .. اجل شكله بينكب على واحد منهم الله يستر ههههههههههه
ام محمد : ابوكم يناديني .. ديوم جهزي نفسج باجر السوق
ديمه : اوكي
طلعت امهم .. وكل وحده علامه استفاهم شكبرها على وجهها .. مو مصدقين بالاخير ماتوووو من الضحك مو مصدقين شاللي قاعد يصير !!
ديمه :اموووووت واعرف شلوووووون شاللي غير راي عممي 
انوار : اخاف يكون اللي فبالي سواها !
ديمه مو منتبهه : يعني السالفه خلاص صجيه ... يما بديت ااخاااااف انوار .. بشوفه بالملجه 
انوار : انتِ مو مشتاقتله ؟
ديمه : حييييل والله 
انوار :اجل خلاص المفروض تستانسين 
ديمه : ادري .. بس انا خلاص بصير زوجته ... يعني بأي وقت يقدر يجينا البيت .. ويقعد معاي .. 
انوار : ياقرادة حظه بعد زوجج ماتبينه يزورج؟
ديمه : ههههههههههه راسي افتر والله اخاف يجيني صداع مو ناقصه انا اول مره تجيني صدمه مفرحه 
انوار : ههههههههههه مو احنا قبابس ما ننصدم الا صدمات مفجعه !
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه أي والله 
------

انتظروا الجزء الخامس عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووووو الله يعطيكي العافية 

لاتتأخرين علينا بالتكمله أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجزء الخامس عشر ::
مها من درت بالسالفه اقلبت الدنيا وانقهرت .. يوم زهقت واهي تنطر مشاري دقت عليه وقالها بينام بالشاليهات مع ربعه وانقهرت ودشت غرفتها تنطر محسن .. 
" معقوله محسن يسويها ؟ ويرجع علاقاته مع بوعبدالرحمن ؟ شلون وليش ؟ بوعبدالرحمن اهو المنافس الوحيد اللي بوجه محسن .. شلون يتنازل عن عدواة السنين اللي طافت ؟ واللي قاهرني زود ان مشعل بياخذ بنت النسره ؟؟ ليش ؟؟ شمعنى خذا من بناتها وانا بناتي شناقصهم ؟ اووف وينك يا محسن .. "
وتعبت وهي تنطره فاضيه ماوراها شي .. وتوها بتطفي الليت بتروح تنام الا اهو داخل .. 
مها : لا والله جان تأخرت زياده 
محسن متجاهل كلامها : شتبين ؟
مها اقعدت على القنفه : صج اللي سمعته ؟ رديت علاقاتك مع وجه النحس بوعبدالرحمن ؟؟ 
محسن : انتِ شدراج !
مها : والله جبت الخبر من مصادري الموثوقه 
محسن : اجل خلي مصادرج الموثوقه تعلمج اذا صج والا لا
مها انقهرت : افففففف وانت وبعدين معاك كلمني عدل 
محسن : استلمتيني من اول مادخلت ! انزين خليني اروح ابدل على الاقل صج انج قشرا
مها : السالفه ماتتأجل بليز .. 
قام محسن ودخل غرفه التبديل وبدل ورد .. وهي ميته من القهر اسلوبه الجاف هذا متعوده عليه من سنين .. 
مها : خلصت يابو الذرابه ؟
محسن : أي صح شسالفتج الخطيره ؟
مها : توك تستوعب ؟ اااخ يالقهر .. 
محسن غير من معاالم وجه ورسم ابتسامه بسيطه .. 
مها : صج محسن بترد علاقاتك ؟؟ وين بوعبدالرحمن عدوك اللدود ؟؟ شصار شاللي تغير ؟؟؟ مو انت اللي اقتنعت ان هالخطبه مالازم تتم .. شاللي عفس مخك ؟ ياخوفي لاتكون مسحور !!
محسن : شهالخرابيط ؟ لا انا اللي غيرت رايي بإرادتي
مها : شلون !!!!
محسن قعد يفكر بشي .. ومها تطالعه ودها تفج مخه وتقرى افكاره .. على هالسنين اللي قضتهم معاه ما زالت تحس بحيره امامه .. غريب وثقته بنفسه تطغي عليه .. 
محسن : تدرين ان مخ ولدج مشاري يوزن بلد !
مها : مشاري ولدي ؟
محسن : لا ولد الجيران ! عن الاستعباط
مها : لا تاكلنا .. بس ليش تقول جذي شصاير
محسن : فتح مخي على امور كنت بغبائي متجاهلها 
مها : أي امور ! 
محسن : قالي لو ضليت على علاقه عداء مع بوعبدالرحمن راح تخسر اولا وبتضيع وقتك وفلوسك على الفاضي لان شركته كبيره ومعتمد على شركات خارجيه .. تمده المعدات .. يعني صفقاته مضمونه .. 
مها : كمل
محسن : انا ياما خسرت خذيت منه الصفقات وخسرت فيها بس عشان مابيها ترسي على شركته .. يعني بس كنت بنتقم منه .. على اللي سواه فيني .. لكن مشاري ولدج عقله اكبر من عقلي لانه فكر بطريقه اخبث مني .. 
مها : شلون ؟
محسن : يقول اللحيه اللي ماتطولها صافحها .. 
مها : مافهمت
محسن : اف شعرفج بالامثال انتِ ؟ يعني مثلا اذا كان عدوج جيش كبير وانت متأكد انه بيهزمك .. بهالحاله من الحكمه انج تعقدين معاه عقد صلح حفظاً على مصلحتج ومصلحته .. فهمتي ؟
مها : كل هذا يطلع من مشاري !
محسن : اقولج صدمني بتفكيره انا افكر بانتقام وبس واهو يفكر بالمستقبل ببُعد نظر .. 
مها : انزين وشسويت ؟
محسن : اولا سالفه الخطبه انا ماراح تهمني بتخرب علاقتي مع اخوي واهلي كلهم وبتزيد حقد بوعبدالرحمن علي بالسوق .. 
مها : بسس هالخطبه المفروض ماتم .. بغض النظر عن مصالحك وسوالفك
محسن : لا والله ؟؟ 
مها : مابي مشعل ياخذ وحده من بنااااااات النسره 
محسن : اجل من تبينه ياخذ ان شاء الله ؟
مها نزلت عينها : مابيها تزوج بناتها وتتشمت علي 
محسن : بابا تفكيرج هذا قطيه بالزباله .. محد يفكر فيه غيرج
مها : انت نسيت احنا شسوينا فيها .. اكيد بيجي الوقت بتتشمت علينا 
محسن : عبالج مانعرف حصه ؟ تراها عايشه معانا ببيت واحد اكثر من 11 سنه .. 
مها : تبي تقنعني انها الطيبه البريئه ؟
محسن يضحك بثقل : احنا عارفين بعض عدل هالكلام اللي تقولينه قوليه للغريب بيصدقج .. وانا وياج اكثر الناس عارفين قلب حصه .. وعارفين معدنها .. 
مها : مادري شفيك اليوم .... والله شكلك ملعوب فيك بعمل 
محسن على صوت ضحكته : عمل مره وحده ..! 
مها : يعني الحين بتقنعني ان امورك مع بوعبدالرحمن بتمشي عدل ؟
محسن : على اكمل وجه .. 
مها : بس انت ماتحبه 
محسن : البزنس ماهمه حب وخرابيط .. 
مها : يعني خلاص ولده بياخذ بنتها !!
محسن : ياربي انتِ شقاهرج ؟ أي على فكره ترى بتحضرين الملجه .. والبنات كلهم بيحضرون 
مها : شنو ؟؟؟؟؟ من صجك انت ! لا يبى انسا
محسن : بتحضرين بتحضرين .. يلا تصبحين على خير 
وخلاها قاعده بمكانها تندب حظها وراح نام .. 
مها ودهها تخرب على حصه فرحتها .. ودها وودها .. لكن خلاص الملجه وبتم ماكو شي بيوقف بوجهها .. خلاص بومحسن ومحسن ومشاري .. لكهم صاروا ضدها ..! يعني غصبن عنها لازم تحط لسانها بحلجها وتسكت .. والا ماراح تشوف خير .. 
-----
على اليوم الثاني مشاري .. قاعد بالبيت ماتحرك .. كان اليوم الجمعه .. من السبت من صارت السالفه معاه اهو وانوار وانوار ماطبت البيت .. حتى الخميس اللي المفروض انهم يجون يسلمون على جدهم .. ماجو .. انقهر زياده .. وتم على اعصابه .. بغض النظر ان جده بيسأل وينهم .. اهو حاس بالذنب يتملكه .. واللي ماتعرفونه عن مشاري انه حساس .. واللي سواه اثر فيه .. حس انه بذيج اللحظه اللي طقها فقد معنى الرجوله .. بانه يمد ايده على بنت .. البنت اللي كانت بستر عليه فعلته .. البنت اللي كانت بتصحي روحه النايمه .. اللي استغرب منه مشاري انه ماسمع حس سالفته .. وان الكل يعامله مثل قبل ...

----------


## أختكم في الله

" معقوله ما انتقمت مني ؟ ليش؟ لو انها انتقمت وشهرت فيني اهون لي من هاللي انا فيه .. على الاقل احس انها ردتها لي بنفس الاساءه .. اما تجازي الاساءه بالاحسان ماتوقعتها منها ابد .."
وهالشي اللي زاد تأنيب الضمير عنده .. وشايل همها طول الوقت .. بس وعد نفسه بأي مكان بيشوفها فيه ..لازم يعتذر لها .. لازم لازم لازم .. حتى لو جدام الكل .. ماهمه المهم يرضي ضميره ... لازم يفهمها اهو ليش سوى جذي .. اهو قاعد بالصاله .. والجو هادي بعد ماردوا من صلاة الجمعه.. وبعد نص ساعه سمع سياره والا يدخل بومحمد 
مشاري من شافه استانس اكيد جايب البنات معاه .. 
بومحمد : يا حيالله مشاري
مشاري : الله يحيك .. ويبقيك 
بومحمد : وين ابوي ؟
مشاري : راح المزرعه 
بومحمد : يوه متى عاد ؟
مشاري : يعني تقريبا قبل ربع ساعه صلى ومشى
بومحمد : مالي خلق اطق درب الوفره
مشاري : حياك الدوانيه شوي ابوي بينزل وعمي يوسف بيجي على صلاة المغرب 
بومحمد : لا دام جذي بروح اخلص لي جم شغله بمركم بعد صلاة المغرب .. قد ابوي واصل 
مشاري : اللي يريحك 
ويلتفت مشاري .. وجاه خيبه امل .. انوار ماجت .... دامها خلاص ماراح تجي شلون بيعتذر منها ؟؟؟ 
وده يسأل عمه وين البنات لكن مفتشل .. بعد صلاة المغرب اجتمعوا كلهم بالدوانيه .. 
بومحسن : منصور متى ملجه ديمه 
منصور : الخميس الجاي 
بومحسن : على البركه
منصور : الله يبارك فيك 
بومحسن : اهم شي بتصفى النفوس
مشاري يطالع ابوه ويبتسم .. كيفه مو لازم تصفى النفوس اهم شي تمت خطبه البنت 
منصور :أي والله يبى هذا اللي نبيه 
بومحسن : الا منصور يبا وين بناتك من زمان ماسلموا عليه ولا زاروني ..!
مشاري استااانس على سؤال جده وده يقوم ويحب له راسه .. هالسؤال اللي وده يقوله من اليوم .. ويطالع عمه يبيه يتكلم .. 
منصور : والله يبا هالاسبوع مايقدرون محتاسين بالملجه .. ومراكض بالسوقه .. 
بومحسن : ايي الله يتمم عليهم بخير 
مشاري حس بخيبه امل .. يعني هالاسبوع مايقدرون عشان يجهزون للملجه والاسبوع الجاي مايقدرون عشان الملجه اففففف يعني اسبوعين ماقدر اشوفها .. الله يستر لا يكون الاسبوع اللي بعد الملجه راحه مابعد الملجه ... افففف انذليت انا 
---------
هو بالصاله قاعد ينطر العشى و يفكر بهالفرحه اللي دخلت حياااته من سمع خبر الموافقه .. تذكر موقفه امس .. يوم دخلت عليه امه تبشره .. 
ام مشعل : مشعل ابيك موضوع تعال غرفتي
مشعل كان يقرى جريده بالصاله وتيبست عظامه من سمع امه .. حاس السالفه فيها ان .. والوضع ما يبشر .. لو يفرح كان قالته بالصاله وفرحته .. راح وراها لي الغرفه .. دخل ورى امه .. وضل واقف وامه فجت الثلاجه وتدور لها عصير .. ولقت اللي تبيه وصكتها .. وفجت العصير قعدت تشربه .. اهو واقف يطالعها .. بغرابه .. 
مشعل بخوف : يما شصاير ؟؟؟
ام مشعل : ليش واقف ؟
مشعل : اخاف ان قعدت رجلي ما تشيلني .. 
ام مشعل : شفيك متوتر ؟؟
مشعل : يما شنو الموضوع ؟
ام مشعل : يما انت لالحين تفكر بسالفه البنت ؟ 
مشعل : أي يما ابيها .. وخطبتها .. ناطر الردّ ! ليش صاير شي ؟
ام مشعل : انت تحبها ؟
مشعل : أي احبـــــــــــــــها لاتقولين انهم رفضوااااااااا 
وقعدت على الارض على ركبه .. بضعف .. 
مشعل خلاص حس انه ميت : رفضوا !! ؟
ام مشعل : شلون يرفضون وملجتك الخميس الجاي ؟؟
مشعل فزّ من مكانه بفرحه 
مشعل : يمااااااا انتِ شتقوللللللللين ؟؟؟
ام مشعل :الف الف مبرووووووك الله يتمم عليك بخير 
مشعل : آآآآآآآه يماااااااا والله اني اسعد انسان بالكوووووووون .. معقوله وافقوا ..... يا الله عشت على اعصاااااااابي ..... الحمدلله يارب الحمدلله 
ام مشعل : ترى اغير كل هذا حب 
مشعل تلوى على امه وحبها على راسها : يما انتِ غير .. انتِ الكل بالكل .. انتِ اللي جبتيني لهالدنيا .. 
ام مشعل : عاد جهز نفسك .. بنروح نشتري الشبكه .. وبتدخل تلبسها وتصور وتقعدون مع بعض .. 
مشعل ايده على قلبه : بشوفها !
ام مشعل : وبتزهق من وجها 
مشعل بفرحه عارمه : هههههههههههههههه يما والله ماصدق احس واجد علي كل هذا .. ماستحمل
ام مشعل : تستاااااهل الدنيا بكبرها يامشعل .. 
مشعل : يابعد عمري والله .. متى تبين اوديج السوق ؟
ام مشعل : كيفك تبي باجر اللي يناسبك 
مشعل : يما الحين السوق فاتح ؟
ام مشعل : ههههههههههههههههه شدعوه عاد 11 في سوق؟
مشعل : مادري والله .. خلاص باجر الفجر
ام مشعل : مشيــــعل باجي اسبوع كامل .. اصبر عن الرجاج 
مشعل : هههههههههههه والله مادري احس اني بطير من الفرحه 
ام مشعل : مالومك والله 
مشعل يروح بيطلع بعدين يرد : يمااااا صج والله الملجه الخميس الجاي ؟ صج وافقوا ؟ اخاف تقصين علي ترى الا هالسالفه ماستحمل فيها شي 
ام مشعل : يما على ولدي استخف ..!! انا اقص عليك ؟؟
مشعل : اقصد يعني مقلب
ام مشعل : هههههههههه لا يما كل اللي سمعته صج .. واذا حيل مستعجل باجر العصر نروح نشتري الشبكه 
مشعل : اراهن هالعالم اذا عندهم ام مثلج !! 
ويحبها على راسها 
ام مشعل : ذبحتني تبوس حشى ..! اذا جذي كل شهر بزوجك
مشعل يطالعها بصدمه : هههههههههههههههه لالالالا حرام عليج .. خلاص توبه ماراح اعيدها
ام مشعل : أي تسنع 
صحى مشعل من افكاره .. على صوت دلال .. 
دلال : شكلك مطول .. ماتقوم الكل تجمع على العشى 
مشعل : سويتيلي لازانيا ؟دلال : شنو كل يوم العيد ؟
مشعل : مااااااالت سويلي اخوج الحين خلاص بيودع العزوبيه قريبا
دلال : ههههههههههههه وانا شكو .. علم زوجتك على الازانيا خلها تطبخ لك
مشعل : لالالاوالله ؟ ديوم شيخه البناااااااااات ما تدش المطبخ 
دلال : اوف اوف من متى قمنا ندلعها !! 
مشعل : هههههههههه حرام عليج عروس ادخلها المطبخ !
دلال : عشان تصير خوش مره سنعه
مشعل : عشان ثاني يوم شايله قشارها وعلى بيت اهلها 
دلال : ههههههههههههههههههههه 
عبدالرحمن : ضحكونا معاكم .. كل واحد فاج الحلج مترين على هالضحكه
دلال : ليش ممنوع نضحك 
عبدالرحمن : أي عاد ضحكونا معاكم 
دلال : الاخ مو مصدق روحه بيتزوج ! 
عبدالرحمن : أي والله دنيا حط راسه بروسنا .. وبيملج !
مشعل : اعوذ بالله من شر حاسدٍ اذا حسد .. شفيكم انتوا مستكثرين علي هالفرحه !
دلال : هههههههههههههه أي والله مادري عنه 
عبدالرحمن : امشوا ترى ابوي معصب يقول روح نادهم
دلال : يلا يا المعرس قوم العشى برد 
مشعل : هههههههه اوكي 
بعد العشى قاعدين بالصاله يشربون شاي..
ام مشعل : ها مشعل وريت ابوك ذوقي ؟
مشعل : كنت بوريه بس قال ذوق امك مايحتاج 
ام مشعل تبتسم بخجل : لا روح جيب الشبكه خله يشوفها 
مشعل : انتِ وين خاشتها ؟ 
ام مشعل : لا انت ماتدل مكانها دلال يما فجي التجوري وطلعيها 
دلال : اوكي 
مشعل : السالفه فيها تجوري .. عشان جذي ماتبيني اشوف
ام مشعل : ههههههههههههه لا والله بس المفتاح هي خاشته 
عبدالرحمن : يما بليز لا تزوجونه قبلي 
مشعل : انت شقاهرك .. اذا انا والبنت اتفقنا مالك شغل
عبدالرحمن : لا والله يما انا اكبر منه ويتزوج قبلي .. 
مشعل : انت بالصيف اخر الصيف الجاي .. افرض انا عرسي بدايه الصيف شلون يعني ؟؟ 
بو مشعل : شنو يعني ؟ المهم انكم ملجتوا وخلصتوا .. أي واحد فيكم يتزوج قبل الثاني عادي .. عبدالرحمن انت ملجت قبله .. بس انت تبي عرسك الصيف الجاي .. يمكن اهم ما يبون يأجلونه اكثر
مشعل : ياعيني على الدرر .. سمعت كلام ابوك
عبدالرحمن يبي يقهر اخوه : يارب تقولك( ينعم صوته) سوري مشعل مابي اتزوج الا لين اتخرج !
مشعل انصدم : لالالالالالا والله ماتقولها .. اصلا مو على كيفها 
ام مشعل : من اللحين بدينا بالهوشات 
مشعل : ههههههههههه لا بس اكيد العرس مو بعيد 
ام مشعل : لا تقعد تتشرط .. احمد ربك وافقت 
مشعل : هههههههههههههه يما خليني مستانس لا تذكريني 
شوي الا دلال داخله عليهم ومعاها الطقم .. 
مشعل : هاتي انا بوريه ابوي
دلال : يعني شالفرق انا والا انت ؟
مشعل : كيفي ياختي حق زوجتي 
دلال تطالع امها : ذلنا على هالزواج انتوا ليش زوجتوه !!
مشعل ورى ابوه الشبكه .. الطقم كان فخم وراقي .. كان ذوق امه بناء على موافقته .. 
وابداء ابوه اعجابه عليه .. ومشعل كان يتخيل نفسه قاعد يلبسها الشبكه .. مايبي يتخيل اكثر يحس ان حتى التفكير واجد عليه .. لان هالفرحه ماجت الا بعد عناء .. وسهر وتعب .. حس بطعمها غير .. 
-----
انوار : اففففف حست السوق مالقيت شي يناسبني .. السوق كله يلوع الجبد ..
ديمه : خلاص اجل البسي من فساتينج اللي شاريتها من باريس
انوار : حيل ناعمه 
ديمه : تكفين عاد تراها حفله بسيطه .. وبالبيت يعني لحد يخب روحه
انوار : امممممم شكلي جذي .. انزين تعالي نقي لي 
ديمه : تراج شاريه اكثر من واحد .. وكلهم حلوين .. لكن اخذي اكثر واحد يناسب الحفله 
انوار : في واحد كنت خاشته لعرس خويلد بس تراه مايستاهل .. بكشخ فيه بملجتج .. 
ديمه : ايهو ؟
انوار : البدلة السودا .. 
ديمه :اييييي روعه البسيها خلي العرس اشتريلج بعدين شي افخم هذي تصلح حق ملجه 
انوار: ونستيني .. 
ديمه : افففف اليوم أي يوم !!
انوار : الثلاثاء .. خلاص بدا العد التنازلي وتتنازلين عن لقب آنسه .. 
ديمه : ياربي كل ماتذكر يوم الخميس قلبي يدق .. خايفه .. 
انوار : ترى اقصاها ملجه .. شراح تسوين بالعرس !
ديمه : ساعتها اكيد غير اكون متأقلمه على الوضع .. بس اللحين .. كل شي صار بسرعه .. احس اكيد شي بيصير غلط اما تسريحتي والا مكياجي ! الله يستر 
انوار : ههههههههههه لا ماعليج اكيد بتحسين جذي .. بس ان شاء الله كل شي على مايرام ..
ديمه : اوف الادهى بشوفه ! مادري احس اني بنطرم حزتها .. 
انوار : لا يالخبله هذي فرصتج ياويلج .. قولي أي شي .. خليه يحس انج كائن بشري .. مو مكوك فضائي .. 
ديمه تحذفها بالكوشيه : ههههههههههههههههههههه مكوك ها !
انوار : انا اللي الله يعيني .. بشرف على الشركه اللي جايبينهم للعصير والحلو والفطاير .. وبكون واقفه فوق روسهم .. هذا كله انسيه بس لاتنسين الدوانيه .. والرجاجيل .. و العشى .. يعني كلهم في آن واحد .. اف الله يستر .. 
ديمه : يوه كل هذا عليج ؟ 
انوار : لا انا ماراح اسوي شي بس توجيه وارشاد 
ديمه : ليش ثانويه هههههههههههه 
انوار :اضحكي انتِ اللي بتستانسين وانا اللي باكلها ! 
ديمه : اذكر قالي عنده اخت اسمها دلال .. اكيد بتجي وبتشوفينها .. اتوقعها كبري ... اقعدي معاها وتعرفي عليها .. 
انوار : هذي شغلتي لاتحاتين .. 
ديمه : هههههههههههه الا ماقلتيلي مريوم شراح تبدع بالملجه ؟؟
انوار : اف هذي اللي بيسمعها بيقول اهي اخت العروس
ديمه : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انوار : تدرين ديوم ساعات اقول سبحان الله .. شلون مشعل بالذات اهو اللي اخطبج ؟ يعني احس جنه حاس فيج ! 
ديمه : تدرين ان هالشي بالذات اهو اللي مخوفني .. 
انوار : ليش ؟ 
ديمه : خايفه يكون ماخذني شفقه او رأفه على حالي .. لانه عارف كل شي .. 
انوار : لا ليش تفكرين جذي انتِ خبله !
ديمه : شاللي يمنع .. !
انوار : يعني انتِ الحين تتصورين اني اشوفج بنظره شفقه ؟
ديمه : انتِ لالا 
انوار : اهو نفس الشي .. ليش شفقه محروله ؟ والا ناقصه ايد ! او رجل !!
ديمه : لا بس ..... خلاص انسي 
انوار : أي بنسى وانتِ بعد بتنسين هالفكره من بالج 
ديمه تبتسم : ان شاء الله .. 
-------

----------


## أختكم في الله

يوم الملجه .. الصبح الساعه 11 .. قامت انوار وعلى غرفة اختها .. 
انوار : ديييييييمه قووووومي .. 
ديمه : بناااااام شتبين انتِ ؟ ناسيه اني انا وياج امس سهرانين لي الفجر !
انوار : الحمدلله والشكر اليوم حفلتج قومي لا تنتفخ عيونج .. وتريقي .. خلينا نشوف شصاير بالبيت .. ونعدل شغلنا ونروح الصالون .. 
ديمه : تو الناس الساعه 11 
انوار : عليج برود خييييالي ..... 
ديمه : انزين بقوم .. بقوم والله ماشبعت نوم
انوار : شوفي بخليج ربع ساعه بس .. بخليهم يحطون لج الريوق على ما بدل .. وبتفزين تقومين غصبن عنج .. ترى امي موفاضيه لوتشوفين حوستها تحت .. 
ديمه : ادري والله .. الحين بقوم بس عطيني وقت اتسبح واصلي .. واطلع هدومي عشان اروح معاج
انوار : يلا اشوف همتج .. 
نزلت انوار تحت تقول للخدامه تسوي ريوق ديمه .. وشافت امها .. وحبتها على راسها 
انوار : الله يعطيج العافيه .. 
ام محمد : الله يعافيج .. قومتيها ؟
انوار : أي لا تشيلين همها ديمه علي انا .. 
ام محمد : كفوو .. 
انوار كانت متردده : يما بيت عمي محسن بيحضرون ؟
ام محمد : والله مادري ابوج عزمهم .. والبيت بيتهم .. على العموم احنا حاسبين حسابهم .. 
انوار : يوه مالي خلق ديوم تنغث اذا شافتهم .. 
ام محمد : بعد اهم بنات عمها بالاخير .. لازم يفرحون لها .. 
انوار : والله سيرتهم تجيب الهم ..
ام محمد : لاتشغلين نفسج فيهم .. 
بنفس اليوم .. المغرب .. 
مشعل راكب السياره واخر كشخه وريحه دهن العود والعطر غطى الفريج كله .. وعبدالرحمن راكب ورى .. ومشعل اهو اللي يسوق وينطرون دلال وامهم وابوهم .. ركبت دلال مع امها ورى .. وابوهم تأخر .. 
مشعل : ياااااااربي الساعه ست ونصصص تأخرررررررررناااااااا 
عبدالرحمن : ياخي انطر شوراك .. العروس فبيتها ماراح تطير .. 
مشعل : حمنيييييييييي مو فاضيلك والله .. 
دلال : هدوا اعصابكم .. ابوي شفته يقفل غرفته شوي وبيجي 
مشعل يطق هرنات .. شوي الا ركب ابوه 
بومشعل : انتوا من صجكم مخلينه يسوق فيكم ؟ تبونه يعدمنا !! 
عبدالرحمن : أي والله شكله بيطير فيناااااااااا الله يستر 
مشعل : اقول اركبواا بس .. حاصلكم مشعل يوصلكم !
دلال : تكفى مشعل لا تسرع .. 
مشعل : ههههههههههههه لعيون الحبايب بدوس على 160
بومشعل يطالعه : ترى ان سويتها بدق عليهم يكنسلون كل شي .. 
مشعل طالع ابوه متخررررع : لالالالا افا عليكم امشي اربعين ولا يهمكم تبون عشرين عادي عندي .. 
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ما وصلوا .. صادفوا محسن وعياله .. ويوسف وبومحسن .. وبومحمد ومحمد .. والدوانيه كانت عامره .. وملجوا .. والكل بارك له .. دعوا له بالتوفيق .. و سلم بومحسن على بومشعل .. وتدخل بينهم بومحسن .. وصالحهم .. وتمت القعده كلها ضحك .. وامور اجتماعيه سياسيه اقتصاديه كأي مجلس رجالي .. 
اما مشعل .. كان قلبه واصل اخر العداد .. خايف ومرتبك .. لانه بأي لحظه بيدخل وبيشوفها .. خلاص ديمه زوجته على كتاب الله وسنته .. وكان يبدد هالتوتر .. بتحريكه لغترته .. شوي بدشداشته .. وشوي يفرك مسباحه .. 
اما ديمه .. كانت بغرفتها خالصه .. بس قالت لها امها بعد ساعه بتنزلين .. فا قعدت مع انوار ورفضت أي احد يدخل عليها .. غيرها .. 
انوار : الف الف مبرووووووك يا مدام
ديمه بخجل :الله يباارك فيج 
انوار : شدعوه عاد قولي وعقبالج 
ديمه : هههههههه عقبالج ان شاء الله 
وسكتوا شوي .. وديمه سرحت .. ورجعت لها احزانها .. 
ديمه : انوار .. الكل باركلي الا عمي .. 
انوار : أي عم ؟
ديمه بحزن: مبارك .. 
انوار عورها قلبها : لالالا بليز لا تفكرين فيه الحين .. اليوم فرحتج .. المفروض ماتخلين لمثل هالذكريات تخرب عليج هاليوم .. 
ديمه : كنت اتمنى اهو يبارك لي اهو اللي يقعد معاي الحين .. محتاجته فوق ماتتصورين .. الانسان يبي يشوف اللي يحبهم معاه بحزنه وفرحه .. اهو وقف معاي بحزني .. ابيه يوقف معاي بفرحتي .. محتااااااجته حيييييييييل .. 
وخانتها الدمعه .. انوار انصدمت .. 
" لالا دموع بيوم فرحتها ..!! " 
انوار مسحت دمعت اختها بسرعه .. 
انوار : صدقيني ماراح اسمح لاي دمعه تنزل اليوم .. ديوم مفروض تفرحين .. عمي ماوقف معاج طول هالسنين الا يبيج تنسين هالدمعه وتبدلينها بالفرح .. ويوم جاتج الفرحه ترجعين للدموع والحزن !! 
ديمه : بس غصبن عني .. ابيه محتاجته الحين .. 
انوار : هذا كله من التوتر والله .. انتِ بس هدي اعصابج .. ولا تخربين مكياجج شوي وبتنزلين .. وبتشوفينه وبتنسين كل شي .. 
ديمه مسحت دموعها .. وبدلتهم بالابتسامه وشافت شكلها .. وكل شوي تعدل شي
انوار : ترى انتِ جذي بتخربين التسرريحه من كثر حركتج .. 
ديمه : الناس واجد تحت ؟
انوار :لالا تحاتين كلهم تعرفينهم .. وشوي .. 
ديمه : اشووى ..
انوار : انتِ ماتتصورين الربكه .. كل شوي ابوي داق علي دخلو الشاي دخلوا القهوه .. ومادري شنو .. عيشني برعب ههههههه 
ديمه : يوه الله يعينج .. اجل محمد وينه ؟
انوار : محمد حقير قاعد يسولف مع جراح ومطنش ابوي عالاخرر .. 
ديمه : يحليله جراح رجع 
انوار : أي بعد الدراسه صارلها اسبوعين !
ديمه : انوار حبيبتي جيبي ماي .. عطشانه 
انوار : لالا بجيب لج عصير .. احسن 
ديمه : حتى بهذي تتحكمين !
انوار : هههههههههه خليني اعيش الدور ... 
وبعد ماشربت العصير .. 
ديمه : افففففف بنزل وخلاص 
انوار : شفيج ههههههههه
ديمه : تعبت من التوتر .. خلاص علي وعلى اعدائي بنزل واللي فيها فيها
انوار : ههههههههههههه مو اقولج لا تتوترين جذي .. الحين انا ليش قاعده معاج .. عشان اضيع عليج السالفه .. لانج من تنزلين ماراح تشوفين رقعه وجهي الا الفجر ااذا راحوا الناس .. 
ديمه كانت قمه بالنعومه والبراءه .. كل شي فيها ناعم وبسيط .. الفستان كان لونه ذهبي .. وتسريحتها رافعه شعرها .. بطريقه حلوه .. ومكياجها كان مضبوط .. لانها كانت خايفه مايكون يعجبها .. بس اللي سوتلها استانست على بشرتها .. صافيه ولافيها حبوب وتساعد على المكياج .. اما انوار .. كانت لابسه بدلتها السودا اللي من باريس .. وكانت بسيطه .. رغم ان اللون الاسود دائما يوحي بالرقي .. واللي طلعها مكياجها الناعم .. وسوت تسريحه تليق لها .. ككل انوار كانت متغيره .. فيها شي يلفت الانتباه .. واللي يحير انه ماينعرف شنو! .. 
بعد نص ساعه نزلت ديمه على انغام اغنيه هاديه .. والكل كان يصلي على النبي ويجبب لين قعدت على الكرسي .. واذتها المصوره بالتصوير .. اول ماقعدت .. نادت انوار .. 
ديمه بهمس : المصوره اقلعيها من وجهي 
انوار : مايصير لازم 
ديمه : انزين نبهي عليها بلا حركات ماصخه 
انوار : انزين 
وهي قاعده كان الكل الحاضرين شوي شوي يتوافدون عليها واللي يسلم واللي يبارك من بعيد .. واللي يقط تعليق طالعه قمر .. واللي يصور معاها .. واللي يرقص جدامها .. واهي بقمة توترها شابكه ايدينها الثنتين على بعض وضاغطه عليهم .. ومتكفيه بالابتسامه .. عشان تخفي هالكم الهائل من التوتر و القلق.. هذا الحال ابد مو بعيد على مشعل اللي كان عايشه بالضبط لكن بمكان ثاني بالدوانيه .. وبعد ما سمحوله يدخل .. حس باضطرابات بمعدته ؟ او صدره قلبه موعارف يحدد وين مكانها .. بس سبحان الله نزلت عليه السكينه .. وشق الابتسامه الوسييييييعه على وجهها .. واستسلم للفرح .. دخل على الاغنيه .. وكانت خطواته كالعادة سريعه ومتباعده .. اول مادخل تغطوا الحريم الحريم الموجودين .. ودخل سلم على امه .. ومشى صوب الكراسي المخصصه لهم .. اللي كانت قاعده على احدهم ديمه .. الكوشه .. وقعد على الكرسي .. شوي الا جايته امه .. وشكلها معصبه .. وشاورته وضحك .. كانت موصيته اول مايدخل يحب ديمه على جبينها .. لكنه من التوتر نسى كل شي من شافها نسى توصيات امه .. مشعل مرتبك .. حاس انه بمسرحيه كل الناس تشوفه !
"

----------


## أختكم في الله

شيبون يشوفون ؟ ياربي بشوفها زوجتي ..! شلون بطالعها واهم ماكلينا 
بعيونهم !! مو معقوله ؟؟ ديمه الحين جنبي مايفصلني منها ولاشي الا باقه ورد ! والله وتحقق حلمك يا مشيعل ! "
جتهم ام محمد وقام لها مشعل وحبها على راسها .. وباركت له .. 
مشعل متوتر .. حتى كلمه مبروك ماقالها لها .. لانه لو بعرس او صاله كبيره .. جان الناس ملتهين .. وطبيعه الحال بتكون الكوشه بعيده عنهم يقدر ياخذ راحته اكثر من للحين .. لانه حفله صغيره والكوشه قريبه من الانظااار .. وهذا اللي ريح ديمه .. لانه حتى لو كلمها ماراح ترد عليه من الربكه .. ديمه اكتفت تسمع التبريكات وهني جات الطامه الكبرى بالنسبه لديمه جابوا الشبكه .. وهو ارتبك زياده .. مو جنه اهو اللي شاريها وداري انه هو اللي بيلبسها .. 
" ياربي ماكنت متصور الوضع محرج لي هالدرجه ! اه ودي اطرد الناس كلهم وابقى انا وياها بروحنا .. وكان كل شوي ينادي امه ويقولها متى بنقعد بروحنا .. وكل شوي تقوله لازم اول شي تلبسها الشبكه وتشربون العصير بعدين تصعدون تقعدون بروحكم .. وقعد على اعصابه .. !" 
وكانت حركه الشبكه مبتكره شوي .. جايبتها ميشو على كوشيه على شكل قلب وبينهم شموع .. وتطفت الانوار .. وخلو بس كشافات الكوشه .. وحطوا اغنيه هااديه .. وعلى صوت الجباب .. فتحت ام مشعل الشبكه وعطت ولدها .. ولبسها ومدت ايدها ولبسها الخاتم .. واهي كانت تطالع الارض من الاحراج .. وبعد ماخلصوا .. اشتغلت اغنيه نقازيه وارقصت اخته مع امه .. وهو يطالعهم ومستانس .. الفرحه بتطلع من عيونه .. مو مصدق حس شوي ويصحى من الحلم .. الا يجيبون العصير .. والمصوره .. تحب هالحركات .. والله رحمها ماكبته عليه .. وهو كان يضحك وماسك القلاص معاها لا يطيح منها وينكسر وننفضح! لان شايف الرجفه على ايدها .. وبعد ماخلصوا .. حطوا اغنيه على طلعتهم .. وديمه ارتاحت انها بتطلع من جو الازعاج هذا والاحراج .. لكن بتطيح باحراج العن منه .. واهي معاه .. بس شي اهون من شي .. طول الفتره اللي طافت ديمه ما المحت انوار .. ماتدري وين مختفيه .. ! بس اعذرتها لان الضغط كله عليها .. بعد ماصعدوا فوق الصاله وكان الجو هااااااادي .. وبعيد عن صوت الاغاني واللجه والازعاج .. هنييي ارتااااااااااااااااح مشعل .. 
" مابغينا نقعد بهدوء !! "
بس بنفس الوقت زادت ربكتهم .. والمصيبه توهم قاعدين الا سمعوا صوت وحده صاعده .. الا طلعت المصوره ..!!!
مشعل : خلاص مانبي صور 
المصوره : لالا ما يصحش .. لازم حخدلكوا كم صوره .. للتزكااار .. مش حطول بالكتير عشره .. 
ديمه صدمه : وااااااجد 
مشعل طالعها واستانس .. " اوف لي هالدرجه متخرعه من الصور .. ليش كل هذا عشان بكون معاها بالصور ! "
عجبته الحركه خصوصا واهو بعيد عن الناس .. وبعيد عن الاحراج .. 
مشعل : لالا عادي .. للذكرى .. 
وصورت اربع صور لها وثلاث صور له وثلاث مع بعض .. 
المصوره : كمااان عاوزه صوره حطي ايدك على ظهروا وابتسميلي .. 
ديمه متخرعه : شنو !! لالا خلاص الصور اللي خذيتيها كافيه 
مشعل : ههههههههههه يبا خلاص على قولتها كافيه
المصوره : خلاص مش مشكله .. عن ازنكووا ..
وبعد مانزلت المصوره .. عم الهدوء .. لمدة خمس دقايق وكسر مشعل حاجز الصمت 
مشعل : الف مبروك 
ديمه عيونها على الارض : الله يبارك فيك .. 
مشعل وده يغير الجو : والله بغيتي تكبين علي العصير .. ! 
ديمه : ههههههههه سوري والله ماكنت اشوف 
مشعل : ماتسوى علينا الاحراج !
ديمه سكتت ونظرها معانق الارض 
مشعل : ديمه
ديمه ردت عليه وهي على نفس الوضعيه عيونها تحت 
مشعل : طالعيني .. 
ديمه رفعت نظرها بخجل : هلا
بعد ما تصادمت النظرات.. الجمت السنتهم .. واسكتوا .. وتموا على نفس النظره .. كل واحد منهم .. يبي يروي عطش شوقه .. 
مشعل يبتسم : احلويتي بعد السفره 
ديمه : من ذوقك 
مشعل بعد سكوت : ديمه شلونج اللحين !
ديمه : بخير ..
مشعل : انتِ عارفه قصدي؟
ديمه فهمت : اهااا
مشعل : شصار بعد مارديتي ؟
ديمه : واجهت صعوبه بالاول .. بعدين ربك سهلها .. 
مشعل : اوعدج انج معاي ماراح تواجهين أي صعوبه وبسوي اللي اقدر عليه عشان اسعدج .. وربي شاهد على كلامي .. بطويلج صفحه الماضي بكل مافيها من احزان وهموم وتعب .. وافتح لج صفحه بيضه كلها نقاء وفرح وسعاده وراحه وحب .. وبطيرج من هالعالم .. الى العالم الاخر .. العالم اللي انتِ تحلمين فيه .. 
ديمه اول شي عجبها كلامه بعدين انصدمت .. هذا اللي كانت تفكر فيه طول عمرها .. فارس احلامها اللي ينتشلها من احزانها ويوديها الى عالم ثاني .. كلها فرح وسعاده .. ودايما تكتب هالكلام بخواطرها .. 
ديمه بخوف : شدراك اني احلم فيه ؟
مشعل ارتبك بعدين ابتسم : مو هالكلام كتبتيه بخواطرج ؟
ديمه : أي بس انت شلون قريت خواطري ؟
مشعل : شفيها لي قريت خواطرج ؟
ديمه : لا مو عن بس انا ماخلي شي حي على الوجود دايما يكون مصيرهم واحد .. ينمحون عن الوجود .. 
مشعل : ليش ؟
ديمه : لاني اكتب كل اللي بقلبي فيهم وافضفضلهم .. ومافي اوفى من القلم والورقه .. يفتحون لك قلبهم على ابوابه ويحفظون سرك .. وبالاخير انت باستطاعتك تنهيها .. ولاتخلي احد يعرف باللي فيها .. 
مشعل : بس انا قريتهم .. كانوا ثلاث خواطر .. 
ديمه بخوف : متى ؟؟ ماذكر اني اكتب واتركهم .. 
مشعل : اللي بباريس انتِ شكلج كتبتيهم ونسيتيهم مالحقتي تشقينهم .. وطلعتي ورحتي روما .. واول مارجعت قريتهم .. وبعد فتره عرفت اني انا المقصود فيهم .. 
ديمه : صج !
مشعل : أي صج .. عرفت انج تحبيني .. 
كل الوان الطيف تجمعت بوجهها .. وبالاخير نزلت عينها على الارض لتعانقها من جديد .. 
مشعل : مالازم تستحين مني .. انا زوجج الحين .. والشي اللي انتِ تجهلينه اني انا احبج اكثر من حبج لي .. بشكل ماتتصورينه .. ومن رديت اصريت اني اتقدم لج .. والله اعلم .. شكثر عانيت على ما تم هالزواج .. 
ديمه احساس غريب تحسه .. انها املكت العالم .. اللي تحبه طول هالمده يصرح لها باعتراف خطير .. يصرح لها بحبه .. هذي كانت اكبر هديه لها اليوم .. 
وبقلبها تقول " ليتك بس تعرف شكثر انا عانيت بعد ! "
ديمه : مشعل 
مشعل بيطير من سمع اسمه .. 
مشعل : هلا 
ديمه : احنا من هاليوم لازم نكون صريحين مع بعض عشان نعيش براحه 
مشعل انقبض قلبه وخاف 
مشعل : أي اكيد .. 
ديمه : انا انا .... كنت متوقعه انك خذيتني رأفه بحالي .. لانك كنت عارف كل شي مريت فيه .. وهالشي ماتتصور شكثر كانت مضايقني .. 
مشعل : اناااا ؟ لا والله لاتحطين هالشي فبالج .. ابيج تعرفين ان شعوري لج ماهو رأفه ولا شفقه ولا من هالكلام .. شعوري لج شي واحد .. حب واحترام وموده .. احنا اللي بينا الحين علاقه مقدسه .. زواج .. يعني تتصورين اني ببني حياتي على شفقه ؟ بالعكس شاللي يحدني ! غير ان بينتها على حب .. 
ديمه ابتسمت وطالعت الارض مره ثانيه 
مشعل : لا تقهريني .. طالعيني .. 
ديمه شافت وابتسمت بعدين ضحكت ببراءه .. 
مشعل : شلون الدراسه معاج ؟
ديمه : ماشيه تمام 
مشعل : اممم ماقلتيلي انتِ أي سنه الحين ؟
ديمه : ثانيه .. 
مشعل : متى تبين العرس ؟
ديمه : اممم مادري بس اكيد مو اللحين .. 
مشعل : الصيف؟
ديمه : امم مادري كيفك 
مشعل : ابيه ببدايه الصيف .. عشان مره وحده نسافر .. 
وسكتت ما علقت .. شوي 
ديمه: أي صج مبروك على المركز الثاني مع انها متاخره .. 
مشعل: لا والله تو الناس .. خليها تمر سنه بعدين باركيلي ! خوش هذي وانتِ زوجتي .. 
وقعدوا يضحكون .. تعمد يستخدم هالاسلوب عشان يكسر الحواجز اللي بينهم .. وبعدين لقوا سهوله الحديث لانهم اسااسا مرتاحين لبعض ومو اول مره يتناقشون .. لكن هالمره .. احاطها الخجل من كل جانب ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

--------اكيد تسألون عن انوار !! كانت تحوس بالمطبخ الخارجي .. ووتأمر الخدم اللي راسلينهم الشركه .. وتودي العصير عند الحريم .. وشوي تذكرت دييييمه .. وراح عن بالها تدز لهم العصير فوق .. ومالقت الا اخر خدامه بقت بالمطبخ ودزتها لهم فوق ..بعد ما خلص العشى .. دقت على ابوها .. 
انوار : يلا يبا كل شي خالص بس الخدم مو عندي .. طرش لي محمد مع جراح .. يشيلونه 
بومحمد بجواب مقتضب : اوكي 
وصك التلفون .. مع الحوسه الا ردت خدامه منهم .. وتعطيها الاكل .. وتوديه الدوانيه .. كان المطبخ خارجي .. والدوانيه من الصوب الثاني صاده عن المطبخ .. بينهم حوش فاضي .. طلعت انوار على اعصابها .. تنادي راجوا يجي يشيل الاكل مع الخدامه .. لان لا محمد ولا جراح بينوا ! الظاهر كالعاده طنشوا !! وخافت يبرد الاكل .. وتقدمت .. الا تشوف رجال طالع من الدوانيه وتنخش ورى الطوفه بكل الاحوال ماراح يشوفها .. لان الدوانيه صاده بس المغاسل تطل على الحوش .. وبعد ماحست ان الرجال راح .. وقعدت تنادي راجوا .. مشكله مايرد عليها ويتصيمخ .. 
" انا ليش مادق على تلفونه والله اني غباااااااء !! "
ودقت عليه وقالت له يجي بسرعه .. ونفذ كلامها .. لكنها شافت راجوا وراه ظلال شخص ثاني استغربت !
شوي شوي بدت تتضح ملامح هالشخص .. طلع مشاري !
انوار من شافته رجعت على ورى .. وشوي شوي بدت تختفي .. مشاري ماقدر يوقف اكثر .. بناء على رغبة عمه لازم يدخل المطبخ ويشيل معاهم .. وتقدم ودخل المطبخ بعد ماتنحنح ( اصدر صوت غليظ يدل على وجوده).. وكان يتصرف بصمت .. ونظرات انوار الجارحه تقتله .. وبعد ما ودوا كل الاغراض .. رجع مشاري مره ثانيه .. 
انوار : خير ؟ ناقص شي ؟
مشاري : اللبن وينه ؟
انوار : ليش تعبت نفسك وجيت ؟ جان طرشت راجوا يجي ياخذه .. 
مشاري : ماله داعي تكلميني بهالاسلوب .. 
انوار وتحس الجرح منغرس بصدرها : بأي اسلوب تبيني اكلمك ؟ انا اللي مايحترمني ما احترمه فوق كل هذا كله لي الحين محترمتك .. مو عشان شي عشانك فبيتي .. انا اعرف احترم الناس فبيتي .. ياخ مشاري .. 
مشاري .. تأنيب الضمير عور قلبه .. شاف انها مازالت تقابل الاساءه بالاحسان .. اما معدنها اصيل هالبنت !! كان يطالعها منصدم من رده فعلها .. اهو بس سأل عن اللبن .. ماسوى شي .. اهي من شافته يطالعها عدلت شيلتها وقعد يطالعها .. لفت انتباهه انها متغيره شوي .. وصايره احلى من قبل .. السالفه مو سالفه مكياج وخرابيط سطحيه .. السالفه نظرته لها تغيرت .. بالاول كان يشوفها اجكر ماخلق ربي .. بناء على الكرهه اللي بداخله .. الحين لا .. تغيرت النظره .. وده يقعدها على الكرسي ويقولها كل شي يقولها انه غلط بحقها .. وان سوى المستحيل على ماتتم هالخطبه .. وانه ماكان يدري شسوى ! 
مشاري : انا نفذت الشرط مثل مانتي شايفه .. هالشي ما يشفع لي ؟
انوار : شرط تنفذ بعد اهانه ؟؟!
مشاري قعد على الطاوله اللي فيها انوار .. 
مشاري : انا لازم اتفاهم معاج .. لازم 
انوار شافت الخدامه داخله .. 
انوار : بليز اخذي هذا على الدوانيه .. 
وطلعت الخدامه برى .. وخلوا الباب مفتوح .. 
انوار : نعم ؟؟ تتفاهم على شنو ؟؟ شنو بينا اصلا عشان نتفاهم ؟
مشاري : امبلالا بينا اشياء .. موشي واحد .. 
انوار : اهاااا تقصد شريط البلوتوث ؟؟
مشاري عصب : انتِ ليش موراضيه تفهميني؟؟؟؟؟
انوار : بعد شاللي بينا ؟؟
مشاري : الطراق اللي عطيتج اياه ؟
انوار : هههههههههه بتحاسبني على الطراق اللي خذيته منك !
مشاري : بفهمج ان اللي سويته انا غلط .. 
انوار : يعني انا موفاهمه انه غلط ؟ 
مشاري : بفهمج اني متندم .. ومومشاري اللي يمد ايده على بنت .. مو أي بنت بنت عمه .. بس انتِ تدرين ان الوضع كان مكهرب انا ماكنت مستوعب الصدمه عشان استوعب اللي سويته .. 
انوار بضيق : الحين شالمطلوووووووب مني ؟
مشاري : تقبلين اعتذارررررري 
انوار : صعبه يامشاري مو بكيفي .. انت جرحت كرامتي .. واهم ماعلى الانسان كرامته .. يعني مو كافي اللي مسويته بأمي طول هالسنين ؟؟ جايين تكملونها علي ؟؟ انت تدري اني اقدر بيوم وليله انهي كيانك بين اهلكـ .. وتصير انسان الكل متبري منك .. جذاب مخادع منافق مغني ضال بعين الكل .. وكنت اقدر اسويها لكن نفسي وكرامتي ابت اتصدق ؟ ماهنت علي على كل اللي سويته فيني !! وفأمي .. لكن عشان اتعرف .. ان قلوبنا صافيه وما نحقد على احد ونتمنى لكم الخير رغم كل اللي تسوونه وتدبرونه من ورانا .. مو ذنبي اني ابي لاختي الخير وابي خطبتها تتم .. مو ذنبي اني ابي لولد عمي الخير وابي احذره واخليه يبتعد عن هالطريق .. بس ذنبي الوحيد اني حطيت نفسي بهالموقف وبالاخير انهنت .. 
مشاري : انتِ ماتتصورين شكثر ندمت على كل شي سويته من خمس سنين .. لي اليوم اللي مديت ايدي عليج .. راجعت حساباتي طلعت غلطااااااان .. بس شقولج ؟ تبين اتعرفين الظروف اللي خلتني على قولتج مطرب مشهور ! اوكي اسمعي بس لاتنصدمين .. بتعرفين ولد عمج على حقيقته.. مشكله محد مهتم يصلح هالانسان اللي جدامج .. عانيت ومريت بازمات نفسيه .. تزامنت مع مشاكل العايله .. وهذا اللي نزل مستواي يوم كنت اخر سنه ثانوي .. من يومها يوم شفت الدنيا خاربه ولاشفت احد قادر يستوعبني ويسمعني .. اعلنتها حرب ضد نفسي .. ومسكوني شله صبيان ورحت معاهم واكتشفوا صوتي وعّرفوني على كذا منتج وملحن .. ومن يومها فرحت ان في ناس قدروني .. حسوا بقيمتي .. انا اعني لهم شي .. وبديت اقص على ابوي وامي واقولهم اني بديت اشتغل .. وبديت بأول البوماتي من خمس سنين .. كنت يومها بالثانويه عايدها .. والله لي يومج وكل سنه ينزل لي البوم .. غير السمرات اللي اسويها بالشاليهات .. مع زيادة الاقبال على البوماتي .. زادوا معجبيني .. هالشي ارضى غروري .. وحسيت اني شي .. وبلحظه من اللحظات حسيت اني انتقمت من نفسي .. وتغلبت عليها .. لكن للاسف اليوم اللي طقيتج فيه اكتشفت .. اني غلط .. وانا ما تغلبت على نفسي كثر ماهدمتها .. ماتسوى علي الفضيحه لي دروى الناس عني .. واني ولد هالعايله .. ابوي ؟ اهلي .. ياه ماكنت حاسب حساب شي كنت اناني .. انغريت بالدنيا .. اه والله شقول .. مهما تكلمت محد بيفهم اللي فيني .. 
بعد هالكلام .. قام مشاري وقعد على الكرسي مره ثانيه .. وخذا منها التلفون وقالها تفج على التصوير وشغل شريط البلوتوث .. شافه .. وقعد يضحك باستهزاء .. يوريها .. 
مشاري : شفتي هذا ولد عمج المحترم ! 
قط التلفون بعيد عنه بقرف.. وحط ايدينه كلها على وجهه بأسف .. 
هالمنظر اللي شافته والكلام اللي سمعته غير نظرتها كليا عن ولد عمها .. اكتشفت اشياء جديده فيها .. ياه كل اللي كانت تشوفه قبل كان قناع .. الغرور اللي فيه .. كله قناع يلبسه اذا شاف اهله والا اهو من داخله انسان ثاني مختلف كليا عن الانسان اللي خارج .. يالله شلون الناس جذي ؟؟ اعترفت انه كسر خاطرها .. مهما كان مايهون عليها .. وحاولت تبرر له غلطته .. تعاطفت معاه لا اراديا ..
انوار : الحل انك تترك الغناء بدون رجعه .. وصدقني اسمع كلام سيد المرسلين "من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه " فما بالك لوتركت الاغاني والخرابيط .. بالعكس انت وقتها بترتاح صدقني .. 
مشاري : انا عادي عندي اتركها وجنه العيد .. بس المشكله ان اهي متنفسي الوحيد .. كانت شاغله حيز مني .. 
انوار : هذي مشكله عاديه صدقني اتركها و مع الوقت بتتعود .. 
مشاري : متأكده ؟
انوار : انت سو لك تدرج .. يعني بتغني بتدندن مو جدام خلق الله لا بينك وبين نفسك ساعات .. شوي شوي لين تحس انك بدى اهتمامك فيها يقل .. وتتركها .. اما انك تسجل اشرطه .. وتوزعها باللالاف وبالدول الثانيه .. يعني انت اللحين تدري جم سيئه كسبت منهم ؟؟ شوف على كل حرف جم ؟ وشوف جم اغنيه انت منزل من خمس سنين .. وعلى جم الف سمعوا !!وجم مره كرروها والله حرام .. ترى الانسان مو ناقص اثام عشان يجمع الاثام بيده .. 
مشاري منصدم : يالله .. اجل انا يوووه ..... انا كلي اثام !! استغفر الله .. والله 

ياانوار اني مو مدرك هالشي .. خذيتها عن عناد وتحدي لنفسي .. ماحطيت فبالي هالاشياء
انوار : ادري لانك اصلا حتى اهلك مو حاطهم ببالك 
مشاري : الحين شسوي ؟؟ البومي الجديد توني خلصت تسجيله بمصر .. بينزل الاسواق فبدايه الشهر الجاي
بعد بكسب اثامهم كلهم !!
انوار : لالالالا تدارك نفسك واسحبه قبل لا ينزل
مشاري : أي اكيد ان شاء الله بس بليز هالشريط اكسريه احرقيه مابيه يطيح بيدنهم بالغلطط .. 
انوار : ماعليك انت سو اللي عليك وابتعد عن هالخرابيط .. وبعدين بتستلم كل النسخ
مشاري : أي نسخ ؟
انوار : اللي عندي
مشاري : ناسخه عليه !!!
انوار : كنت اعتقد انك مشاري القديم .. وانك بتاخذه وتمسحه .. خذيت احتياطي ... لان الصراحه اختي ديمه اهم عندي من كل شي .. 
مشاري : لي هالدرجه انا كنت سيئ بنظرج ؟
انوار : مثل ماانا لي الحين سيئه بنظرك
مشاري : لالا والله ياانوار ماتتصورين .. انج فتحتي عيوني على اشياء يمكن لي استمريت فيها راح اندم بالنهايه ..
انوار: عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم 
مشاري : انتِ مسامحتني ؟؟
انوار : بسامح مشاري اللي مبتعد عن كل هالخرابيط .. مشاري اللي يترك عنه الاغاني والطرب .. ويصلح نفسه .. مشاري الجديد اللي يفصخ قناع الغرور ويعيش على طبيعته ترى التمثيل متعب ..!
مشاري : خلاص صار ولايهمج كل اللي قلتي عنه بيصير بأقرب وقت .. بس ياخوفي من النسخ 
انوار : هههههههههههه 
مشاري ارتاح حس هم وزاح : مابغينا نشوف هالضحكه !!
انوار : يوه نسيت اني زعلانه عليك ...! 
مشاري : مشكلتج ماتعرفين تتقنين الادوار 
انوار : أي ومنكم نستفيد 
مشاري عرف نقزتها .. لانه كان اكبر ممثل مثل دور بطولي جدام اهله كلهم .. 
مشاري بابتسامه : عفى الله عما سلف .. ذليتينا !
شوي الا الخدامه داخله .. 
الخدامه : ماما يبي انتِ 
انوار : انا بروح .. وبليز نفذ الوعد 
مشاري : ولا يهمج .. بس بليز لا تقطعين بيت عماني .. عشان تعرفين اخر التطورات .. وعشان جدي مايحس .. 
انوار بسرعه : اوكي مع السلامه 
مشاري : لاتنسين باركلي لديمه .. 
انوار : اوكي 
ام محمد : وين عشاهم ؟ 
انوار : يووووه نسيت ديمه ومشعل ! 
ام محمد : وديه لهم فوق .. 
انوار : يما برقص مارقصت
ام محمد : انزين وديه وبنزهب لج اغنيه 
انوار : اوكي .. 
راحت فوق انوار ومعاها الخدم شايلين العشى .. وكانت لابسه عبايتها وشيلتها .. لان بدلتها كانت قصيره .. 
بعد ماصعدت وشافتهم قاعدين يسولفون .. طقت على الصينيه عشان تنبههم .. 
ديمه : هذي اختي انوار .. 
انوار : اهلين تشرفنا ... الف مبروك 
مشعل : الله يبارك فيج .. شدعوه عنيتي روحج جان خليتي الخدامات يوصلونه .. 
انوار : لازم نشرف على كل شي .. لزوم نهتم فيكم انتوا نجوم الحفل ..
مشعل : ههههههههههههههههه 
ويوم كانت بتنزل .. وقفها مشعل .. 
مشعل : ولا عليج امر نادي لي ميشوو 
انوار منصدمه : ميشوو !! 
مشعل : أي بسلم عليها 
انوار : اوكي 
شسوي وهم يتعشون صعدت لهم ميشو .. 
ميشو من شافته .. تعلقت فيه 
ميشو : مشأأأأأأأأأأل
مشعل : هلالالالا والله بالغاااااااااااااليه .. وينج ماتبينين !! مااشتقتيلي ؟؟
ميشو : انا احبببببببككك حيييييل شفناااااااااك بالتلفزيون 
مشعل استغرب ! ويطالع ديمه: أي تلفزيون ؟؟
ديمه تذكرت : أي الفيديو حق روما قصدها .. 
مشعل : اوه وانا طالع فيه بعد صج ماستحي 
ميشو : شييلنيييييي فووووووووووق 
ديمه : لا تأذينه مو اللحين .. 
ميشو معصبه : انا ماكلمتج .. شنو هذا حاطه فوق راسج دجاجه ؟؟ 
كانت تقصد التسريحه المرتفعه .. من سمعها مشعل .. مااااااااات من الضحككك .. 
ديمه : هذي دجاجه ؟ ليش منقهره مني ؟
ميشو : اصلا عروستي احلى منج .. لابسه فستان ابيض موانتي اصفر 
ديمه : هذا اصفر .. ميشو اسكتي احسن .. 
مشعل مستااااااااانس وهو يطالعهم .. 
ميشو : يلالالالالا شيلني 
مشعل : اوكي بس على شرط تحبيني هني ..( يأشر على خده )
ميشو : افففففف انزين بس شيلني فوق ابي المس الطوووفه 
مشعل : شقالولج بات مان ! 
شالها مشعل .. واستااااااااانست كالعااااااده 
ميشو وهي فوق : وين شعررررررك ؟؟؟ وين راح؟؟
مشعل يتظاهر بالاندهاش : يوووه سرقه الحرامي ؟
ميشو : انت جذاااااااااااااااب 
ديمه : ميشوو عيب .. 
مشعل : عادي خليها .. 
ميشو : وتقط غترته وعقاله وطاقيته .. وتنفش له شعره .. وتلعب فيها كعادتها ... تحس بسعاده .. اهم ما يجذبها بالباربي شعرها واهم مايجذبها بمشعل شعره .. في عقده البنت .. 
ديمه من شافت شكله ضحكت من كل قلبها .. عفست كشخته المسكين .. 
مشعل : خربتي سكبتنااااااااااا 
ميشو : شعررررررك حلووووو 
مشعل : عقابا لج انزلي ..
ميشو : هههههههههه انا بروح تحت عشان ارقص ديوم تجين معاي؟
مشعل : لالالا يبا خلي ديوم لي .. روحي الله معاج 
انحرجت ديمه وانزلت ميشوو .. 
وبعد ماانتهى اليوم اتفق مشعل انه يجيهم الاسبوع الجاي .. 
واهي ماكان بيدها شي الا الموافقه .. 
وانتهت الملجه بسلام .. دون أي اضرار تذكر .. 
---------
نفس اليوم الفجر .. الساعه ثنتين .. 
انوار بغرفه ديمه 
انوار : مييييييته من الجووووووووع 
ديمه : البوفيه اللي تحت منو بياكله روحي انجبي لج اكيد خاشين الاطباق بالثلاجه .. والا بالمايكرويف ..
انوار :لا تجيبين لي طاري العشى من كثر ما شوفه لاعت جبدي .. ابي شي غير ابي بيتزا .. 
ديمه : حتى انا بعد اطلبي لي معاج .. 
انوار : أنزين بطلب وبرجع ابيج تجهزين لي كل اللي صار .. وتقولينه بالتفصيل .. 
ديمه : ارحميني اليوم تعبانه 
انوار : والله عاد مو كثر التعب اللي تعبته .. 
ديمه : افف انزين روحي اطلبي .. 
بعد ماطلبت وخلصوا وكلوا .. 
ديمه : خلاص من الشبعه ابي انام ..
انوار : دااااااااا بعدك .. ياحبيبتي .. 
استسلمت لها ديمه وقالت لها كل شي .. 
انوار : فضييحه ههههههههههه درى انج تحبينه .. ياعيني على الغرام صرح لها بحبببببه اتعب انا جذي 
ديمه : هههههههههههههه 
انوار : بقولج عن سالفه مشاري .. من البدايه للاخير .. 
وبعد ماقالتها كلها .. ديمه انصدمت لان انوار خشت عليها الموضوع من البدايه ..
ديمه : ليش ماقلتي لي ؟
انوار : ماحبيتج تهدمين اللي ابنيه لج 
ديمه : انزين تراه اعترف بغلطته شي طيب منه .. 
انوار : ادري وانا عاذرته اصلا انا اللي كان اسلوبي منرفز .. بس انا ابيه يشوف هالشي بعينه كبير عشان يترك هالغلط وهالخرابيط والاغاني ويرجع مشاري القديم .. ابيله الزين .. 
ديمه : بس انتِ ليش مهتمه فيه لي هالدرجه ؟
انوار : ولد عمي وسمعته من سمعتنا .. 
ديمه : اهو ولد عمي انا بس العلاقه بينا احنا كأهل مقطوعه .. بس انا مستغربه منج .. ليش بعد ماطقج ما فضحتيه ؟ مع اني ادري انج تسوينها وجنه العيد ؟؟ 
انوار : بصراحه ماهان علي ابد .. احس اني اذا سويتها بكون نذله بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه .. 
ديمه : والله ياخوفي اللي فبالي صح .. 
انوار بخوف : شنو فبالج؟؟؟
ديمه : اقوله بوقته احسن .. انا بروح انام .. 
انوار : اوكي تصبحين على خير ... واحلام سعيده يا مدااااااااااااااام .. 
ديمه : بطيتي اذني بالكلمه الاخيره .. 
انوار :عشان تحسين انها ماجات الا من معاناااااااااااااه .. 
ديمه : هههههههههههههههه وطراقاااااااااااااات 
انوار :أي تطنزيييييي بعد لاوصيج 
ديمه : هههههههههههههههههههههه
------------

تتوقعون شنو بيصير؟؟

بتعرفون في الأجزاء القادمة..

انتظروا الجزء السادس عشر...

أختكم في الله

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  ه

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو الله يعطيكي العافية

ولا تطولين انا أنتظر با قي الجزاء


مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجــزء الســــادس عشــر :: 
ثاني يوم واهي اتسوي مكياجها المتقن كالعاده .. دخل عليها واهو متنرفز .. 
محسن : شعندج تتكشخين ؟
مها : بطلع بعد ليش اتكشخ ؟؟
محسن : وين بتروحين ؟
مها : بيت اهلي .. 
محسن : يعني لو انا ماجيت جان ركبتي سيارتج ومشيتي حتى يامحسن بروح ماكو ؟
مها تأأفف : وبعدين يعني كاك عرفت اني بطلع انزلت السماء ؟
محسن : يعني ماتدرين ان اللي تطلع بدون اذن زوجها تلعنها الملائكه من تروح لين ترد ؟
مها : اللي يسمعك يقول توني متزوجتك ؟ طول الايام اطلع عادي حبكت اليوم ..لا انت اليوم فيك شي !!
محسن : السالفه مو سالفه فيني شي بس في اشياء اصول انتظرتج تتعلمينها بس الظاهر ماكو فايده!
مها : يعني شنو فرضا بتطلقني ؟ 
محسن تأفف وقط غترته على القنفه وتمدد .. 
مها غيرت مجرى الحوار .. 
مها : ليش متضايق كل شي تبيه اسويه لك حتى ملجة هالعنز حضرتها بعد شتبي اكثر ؟
محسن : شعنزه ؟
مها : بنت اختك 
محسن : انتِ ماتحاسبين حتى على الفاظج ؟
مها : اففففف جاني شريف مكككككه !!
محسن : المهم شلون الملجه ؟
مها : عاديه 
محسن : خلي منج الغيره قوليلي شلون ديوم امس ؟
مها : يعني مثل ما اهي 
محسن : امممممم اهم شي سويتي الواجب .. 
مها : صج انه واااااجب 
قالتها بطريقه متنررفزه .. وراحت اتكمل مكياجها 
محسن يوم شافها اهملته وكملت مكياجها تضايق اكثررر 
محسن : انا متضااااااااااااااايق ماتفهمييييين ؟ 
مها قطت ريشه الشدو من ايدها برعب الصرخه خرعتها 
مها : شفيك ؟
محسن : تعبان من الشغل 
مها : ليش ما تدخل مشاري معاك يساعدك 
محسن : تدرين اني حايلته مارضى يبي يشتغل بروحه 
مها : ماعليك خله علي انا اقنعه لك ..
محسن : والله جان زين يخفف عني اففف احس شوي بتجيني سكته قلبيه من الشركه 
مها : انت اهم شي ارتاح .. ولاتعصب وروح تسبح انزل مع ابوك المسجد 
محسن : محتااااااج اقعد بروحي .. 
مها : ليش ؟؟ 
محسن : احس اشياء غلط واجد بحياتي .. لازم اعيد حساباتي 
مها : كلامك غريب 
محسن : على كثر مافرحت ان بوعبدالرحمن ردت علاقتنا معاه على كثر ماتضايقت حسيت اني ظلمته طول هالسنين .. 
مها : لاتتحسف على شي راح 
محسن : امبلا لازم اتحسف على اللي راح من عمري بغروري وغبائي وجشاعتي .. لازم اتحسف عشان ما اكرر هالشي مره ثانيه .. وعشان اتعلم منه .. 
مها : والله عاد انا ماتحسفت على أي شي سويته 
محسن : عاد المفروض انتِ اكثر وحده تتحسف على اللي سوته 
مها : لاوالله انا شسويت ؟؟
محسن : ظلمج لحصه ؟؟ شتسمينه ؟
مها : يعني بتقنعني انك واقف بصف هالنسره ؟ 
محسن : متى بتصفى النفوس ..؟ دامج تدرين انها طيبه اكسبيها مو تخسرينها جذي .. ماخليتي شي ماطلعتيه عليها نفرتيها من البيت من اول ماطبته .. لدرجه كرهتينا بخوي وكرهتيه فينا .. لين طلع فبيت بروحه وعزل نفسه عن هالمصايب اللي تتحذف على مرته من كل صوب .. 
مها : الحين انا تلبسني الذنب ؟
محسن : ليش اهو في غيرج لابسه الذنب ؟
مها : اليوم انت مو طبيعي 
محسن : لا انا طبيعي ونص .. بس تعبت ودي نسافر جزيرة بعيده .. نصفي نفوسناااا ونرمي همومنا كلها بالبحر ونرجع خفاف نرجع ناس ثانيه ..بقلوب بيضاء .. نفصخ كل اقنعتنا هناك .. ترى انا وياج جذبنا الجذبه وصدقناها .. عادينا العالم وحطينا بروسنا ان احنا الصح .. وبالاخير الناس اهم الصح احنا الغلط .. مشكله اننا ندري ان احنا الغلط ونكاااااابر لي متى ؟ انا تعبت الصراحه وبحجز لي وحدة من هالجزر اذا تبين تجين معاي وتلتزمين بشروط الرحله حياج .. خلينا نتغير .. 
مها : جزر ؟ 
محسن : أي ابي اروح اخرررررررررر الدنيااااااااااا ببتعد عن هالجو هذا مابي ارد له الا انا انسان ثاني .. 
مها : اوكي انا معاك ماعندي مانع 
محسن حط راسه على القنفه وفكر شوي .. 
محسن : وبعد مانرد ناخذ ابوي ونعتمر 
مها : شي حلوو .. 
محسن : والا اقولج كلنا نروح نعتمر .. مع العايله كلها يوسف واهله ومنصور واحنا 
مها : انزين يمكن اهم مايبون ؟
محسن : انا بقولهم واهم كيفهم 
مها : اهم شي اللي يريحك سوه 
محسن : قدمي اجازتج الاسبوع الجاي سفرتنا 
مها : بسم الله ماحجزت ؟
محسن : اضبطها لاتخافين .. 
مها : بنطول ؟
محسن : لا كلها اسبوع 
مها : اوكي اهم شي انك ترتاح 
محسن يبتسم براااااحه : أي بإذن الله برتاح
------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مشعل مستانس على الاخر حس انه استقر واخيرا .. وريح قلبه .. حس ان امس كله كان حلم بالنسبه له .. وكان مو مصدق متى يجي الخميس الجاي عشان يشوفها .. الحين خلاص اهي زوجته .. اهله طول اليوم مخلينه على راحته .. لانه مو صاحي فاج الحلج والابتسامه شاقته .. كانوا يقارنون بينه وبين عبدالرحمن اخوه يوم ملج ماسوى جذي ؟ 
ام مشعل : ذبانه بحللللللجك !!
مشعل اختبص وراح تمضمض .. وامه تضحك عليه
ام مشعل : وانت تصدق أي شي !
مشعل : خرعتيني ؟ بعد اخاف ابلعها وانا مادري مو ولدج متنح ع الاخر !
ام مشعل : بشر شلون الاوضاع امس ؟ 
مشعل : مرتااااااااااااااااااح .. اهم شي اخذت اللي ابيها 
ام مشعل : عساك دوم مرتاح .. تكلمتوا تفاهمتوا ؟
مشعل : ايييييي صج قلتلها ترى العرس بالصيف
ام مشعل : اعترضت ؟
مشعل : سكتت 
ام مشعل : اخاف ماتبيه بالصيف وانحرجت اتقولك ؟
مشعل : يعني متى تبيه فرضا ؟
ام مشعل : ماتدري انت البنت يمكن مرتبه نفسها على شي ثاني 
مشعل : يما انا زوجها شنو اللي اهم مني ؟
ام مشعل : يا يما الزواج مو لعبه لازم اتكون البنت متهيأه لبيت وعيال ومسؤوليه .. يمكن ماتبي الدراسه تعيقها 
مشعل : لالا ماعتقد يما .. ديمه اكيد تبي الزواج هذا يتم بالصيف .. 
ام مشعل : شاللي مخليك متأكد ؟
مشعل تذكر يوم صرح لها انه اكتشف حبها له شلون انحرجت لولا ربكتها من درت انه قرى خواطرها ماكان تأكد ..
مشعل : على العموم انا الخميس بزورها وبسألها 
ام مشعل متفاجأه: بتزورها ؟
مشعل : أي شفيج يما ؟
ام مشعل : بس يا يما انت ماتدري عن عايلتها يمكن مايرضون !
مشعل : ليش شمسوي انا ؟ بس بشوفها ها مو زوجتي !
ام مشعل : كل كلمه والثانيه قاضبها علينا زوجتي وزوجتي درينا والله بس اهم عايله حيل محافظه ماعندهم هالشكليات .. تملج وتشوفها بالعرس .. 
مشعل انصدم : لالا والله ؟؟؟؟
ام مشعل : أي والله .. وليش مستعجل خلاص اصبر بالصيف بنسوي عرسك 
مشعل : اقعد لي الصيف ماعرف عنها شي ؟
ام مشعل : أي عادي حالك حال الباقي 
مشعل : يووووه
ام مشعل : كاهو اخوك عبدالرحمن ترى من ملج ما درى عنها .. والبنت مو فاضيتله تجابله كل مازارهم .. وراها جهاز وعرس .. 
مشعل : بس يما انا ربعي اذا ملجوا عادي يزورون زوجاتهم واللي يكلمها بالتلفون ليش مكبرين المسأله ترى عادي حلال 
ام مشعل : احنا ماختلفنا .. بس كل عايله غير عن الثانيه .. وكل شخص يمشي على اللي يريحه .. 
مشعل : انزين خلاص تنازلت عن الزياره بكلمها بالتلفون 
ام مشعل : انت الظاهر ماتفهم الكلام يدخل مني ويطلع مني 
مشعل : يمااااا ثمان شهور وااااااجد 
ام مشعل : لا كل شي يطير بغمضه عين 
مشعل : انزين انا قلتلها بجيكم الخميس .. البنت مستعده اكيد
ام مشعل : انا ادري اكيد انها انصدمت وبعدين بلعتها 
مشعل قعد يتذكر : أي والله اشوفها سكتت ! ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ام مشعل : مره ثانيه لا تسوي شي قبل لا تقولي .. 
مشعل مفتشل: ان شاء لله ..
على يوم الثلاثاء
انوار : انزين عادي بعد زوجج اكيد بيزورج
ديمه : لا مابي اشوفه قبل العرس .. ابي اخش الفشلات والاحراجات حق بعد العرس خليني ارتاح نفسيا شوي .. قلق اذا كل خميس بيزورني 
انوار : هذا وانتِ تحبينه !!
ديمه : انا ماتكلم عن الحب .. لو ودي كل يوم يزورني .. بس انا اعرف نفسي بصير مومياء .. ولا راح انطق بحرف 
انوار : انزين على الاقل تتعودون على بعض .... 
ديمه : هالمسأله هذي بتنحل بعد الزواج اكيد .. الحين شلون بكلم امي بقولها تقوله لا يجي
انوار : لحووووول .. صج انج ترفسين النعمه 
ديمه : لازم اقول لامي .. 
انوار : ترى امي بالصاله 
راحت ديمه لامها .. وماتدري شلون تفتح معاها الموضوع .. 
ام محمد : هلا ديوم .. شفيج واقفه
ديمه انحرجت بعدين تكلمت: يما مشعل يوم الملجه قالي انه بيزورني الخميس هذا .. 
ام محمد : اييي خلاص امه دقت علي وقالت لي .. ان مشعل تسرع بهالشغله وخلاص ماراح تشوفينه الا بالعرس 
ديمه ارتاااحت : اووف اشووى 
ام محمد : ههههههههه اشوف ماتبينه !
ديمه : ها لا بس يما انتِ تعرفين مابي اتوتر واقعد على اعصابي طول الاسبوع عشان اليوم اللي بيزورني فيه 
ام محمد : ماعليج كل اهلنا اللي نعرفهم يملجون ويقعد معاها بالملجه وبعدها ما يشوفها الا بالعرس .. 
ديمه : بس يما عندي رفيجاتي لا عادي نصهم يطلعون 
ام محمد : يما كل عايله غير عن الثانيه .. والكل له نظرته بهالموضوع .. 
ديمه : تدرين وجهة نظرنا احلى وجه نظر ههههههههههه 
ام محمد : أي لانج انتِ اللي بترتاحين .. 
ديمه : يما يوم كلمتج خالتي ام مشعل .. ماقالت لج متى حددوا العرس ؟
ام محمد : اهي تقول يبونه بأول الصيف
ديمه : اممممم
ام محمد : جنه مو عاجبج !
ديمه : مادري .. 
ام محمد : بالعكس الصيف حلو تكونين مفتكه من الدراسه وخالصه .. وبعدين فرصه عشان تسافرون وتغيرون جو .. 
ديمه : مو مشكله اللي تشوفينه ..
ام محمد : واذا على الدراسه ترى ماباجي لج اذا تزوجتي الا سنه وكورس 
ديمه : اوكي مو مشكله .. 
ام محمد : وين انوار اختج ؟
ديمه : بغرفتي فوق الظاهر عالنت 
ام محمد : مادري شتحبون بهالجهاز ؟ 
ديمه : يمى احنا مو ذاك الطلعات ولا الجيات ماعندنا الا النت نتسلى فيه ونشوف اللي انعرفهم 
ام محمد : بس اضراره اكثر من فوايده .. ماخلالكم نظر مابينكم وبين الشاشه خمس اشبار ؟ امحق وناسه 
ديمه : عادي يما احنا مرتاحين .. وبعدين تراني خلاص صرت مطيحه عند مواقع المصممين والمكياج والخلطات والعطوارت .. 
ام محمد : ايييي استفيدي منه دامج مجابلته ... 
ديمه : كاااهي انوار انزلت 
انوار : ياربي اتحشون فيني اكيييييد 
ام محمد : وين كنتي ؟
انوار : اتكلم تلفون 
ام محمد : اختج تقول عالنت ؟
انوار : أي مالقيت احد اون لاين فصلت ودقيت على مرايم .. 
ام محمد : ايي شصار على عرس خالد ماسألتي خالتج ؟
انوار : لا نفس ماهو اخر هالشهر .. 
ديمه : اللي يسمعج اخر الشهر يقول وين يبيله مدددة ماجنه الاسبوع الجاي ..!
انوار : على العموم انتِ خالصه من مجامعيوا .. 
ديمه : وانتِ ؟
انوار : بس يبيلي بدله 
ديمه : اممممم خلاص متى ما فضت امي تودينا .. 
انوار : ماعنديييييييييش مانع 
-------------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مشعل كان متضايق عشانه ماراح يشوفها الا يوم العرس .. بس صبر نفسه دامه صبر كل هالوقت .. واهو بغرفته دخلت عليه اخته دلال .. ومعاها مجله .. 
دلال : مساء الخير 
مشعل : قاعدين بشركه احنا ؟ 
دلال : هههههههههههههه مو كفو ذرابه انت شعندك قاعد لحالك 
مشعل : اتأمل بملكوت خلق الله 
دلال : ياشينك اذا استملغت 
مشعل : بعد قاعد بغرفتي .. واندب حظي الخايس
دلال : افااا المعرس يندب حظه ليييش ان شاء الله ؟ 
مشعل : تخيلي ماراح اشوفها الا يوم العرس !!
دلال : أي عادي
مشعل : انتِ معاهم بعد !!
دلال : شي معروف ليش متضايق ؟
مشعل : الحين شسوي ؟ 
دلال : تنطر الصيف الجاي بعد شتسوي !!
مشعل : افف انزين .. تعالي انت قعدتي معاها بالملجه ؟ 
دلال : لا 
مشعل : لييييييييييش عاد ؟
دلال : يعني ماكو مجال اقعد معاها بس باركت لها واهي بروحها مرتبكه وماطولت الا انت جيت وقعدتوا مع بعض بعدين رحتوا فوق .. وين اقعد معاها واتعرف عليها ؟
مشعل : يااااا الحظ الخايس 
دلال : ههههههههههههههه 
مشعل : عاد اهي كبرج تدرين ؟ مادري بعد اذا كانت بكليتج ؟ 
دلال : لالا مو بكليتي .. 
مشعل : متأكده 
دلال : أي سألت اختها 
مشعل : انزين قعدتي مع اختها ؟
دلال : اممم بصراحه لا 
مشعل : انتِ حاضره الملجه ؟
دلال :يقولون هههههههههههههههههه 
مشعل : تقهرررررررررررين 
دلال : ليش منقهر خلاص مصيره يجي اليوم اللي بتعرف عليها عن قرب وبتصير اقرب الناس مني .. مو اهي مرت اخوي ؟
مشعل شق ذيج الابتسامه : أي صح .. لالا اصلا من قالكم اني بقعدها معاكم .. بطلع بيت لحالنا .. 
دلال : اعوذ بالله اخوي خبيث 
مشعل : ههههههههههههههه كيفي زوجتي 
دلال : ترى اقدر ازورهم ....... وبجذي اتعرف عليها اكثر واكثر 
مشعل طالعها متفاجأ : صج ؟
دلال : أي عادي .. اصلا انا كنت ناويه .. بس مو اللحين بعد اسبوع جذي 
مشعل : اياااا الخياااااانه وماتقولين ؟
دلال : وانت شكوووو تعرف ؟
مشعل : زووووووووجتي هذي 
دلال : لحووووووووول 
زهقت منه دلال وقامت بتطلع
مشعل : تعااااااالي اتغشمر معاج .. 
دلال : ياخي درينا انها زوجتك حرام نتعرف عليها بعد ؟
مشعل يضحك : اتغشمر هاه شفيج قلبتي علينا 
دلال : انزين بطلع 
مشعل : وين بتروحين ؟ 
دلال : بكمل قرايه المجله 
مشعل : افا تتنازلين عن قعدة اخوج عشان تقرين مجله ؟
دلال : انزين اخوي شيبي ؟ 
مشعل : ابيج اذا رحتي لها تتعرفين عليها اكثر .. وتعرفين انطباعها عني 
دلال : أي اكيد 
مشعل : واذا بتروحين لها قوليلي انا اوديج
دلال : عن الحركات الماصخه .. امي بتوديني 
مشعل : افا شفيها قامت عليناااااا 
دلال : هههههههه مافيني شي بس انت شوف تصرفاتك .. 
مشعل تفشل : خلاص اطلعي اقري مجلتج 
دلال : أي صج اليوم بتروح مكان ؟
مشعل : أي 
دلال :وين ؟
مشعل : الدوانيه 
دلال : افف مادري شتحبون بالدواويين .. كلا حش وقرض بخلق الله !
مشعل : الحين الدوااويين اهي الحش ؟ اجل شاي الضحى شنو ؟ تتكلمون عن السياسه والاقتصاد ؟؟ 
دلال : ههههههههههه بس والله شلك بالدواويين الحين كلها انقلبت سوالف حريم !!
مشعل : وانتِ شدراج ؟
دلال : بعد معروفه .. 
مشعل : المهم ليش تسألين وين بتروحين ؟ 
دلال : كنت ابيك تمشيني اليوم .. ضايق خلقي ..
مشعل : امي ليش ماتطلعج ..؟
دلال : كل ماجيتها القاها ماسكه كشوفات الطلبه مادري شتسوي واتقولي اذا ماعندج شغله تعالي رتبيهم معاي 
مشعل : امممم كسرتي خاطري والا اقولج قلعتج ماني موديج
دلال : مشكور مابي اطلع اصلا 
وطلعت من الغرفه بهدوء.. 
استغرب منها مشعل ..!! قرر يطنشها لكنها بالاخير ماهانت عليه .. هذي دلال اخته الوحيده لحقها غرفتها اول ماطق الباب محد رد عليه وبعدين فتح الا شاف المجله طايحه على الارض .. وقعد يدورها مالقاها .. ويناديها .. الا تطلع له من غرفه التبديل .. 
دلال : خير شتبي ؟
مشعل بتأنيب ضمير : انتِ زعلتي ؟
دلال : لا
مشعل : امبلا شوفي وجهج 
دلال : الحين انت شتبي ؟
مشعل : مايهون علي ازعلج 
دلال : يهون مايهون ترى كله واحد .. ماتفرق معاي 
مشعل : صايره غريبه مو قادر افهمج ؟ 
دلال : انا الغريبه اللحين ؟ 
مشعل : أي انتِ 
دلال : الغريب اهو مشعل اللي من رد من السفر واهو انسان ثاني لا هو اللي يسأل عن اخته ولا هو اللي يطلع ويمشيها ولا هو اللي يونسها ويقعد يسولف معاها .. تغيرت مشعل اللي سافر غير عن مشعل اللي رجع ليش ؟؟ عبالك ماتأثرت بتغيرك هذا ؟ انا ماعندي خوات وانت كنت اقرب لي من عبدالرحمن .. وين مشعل اللي من نفسه اذا فقدني يروح يدور علي بالبيت كله.. مشعل اللي يقولي كل شي ومن نفسه مشعل انا مريت بظروف يوم انت مسافر وتحملت قلت باجر بيجي مشعل وتنتهي الازمه بس للأسف ماشفت مشعل اللي كنت انتظره شهر كامل .. بس خلاص دام هالوضع مريحك على راحتك .. 
مشعل سكت ونزل راسه من سمع كلامها .. فعلا فعلا كلامها كله صح .. ماقدر يطالع بعيونها .. اخته بقمه الحاجه له واهو ماوقف معاها ويوم رجع فكره وقلبه وعقله ماكان ملكه .. حس بالذنب .. 
مشعل : شاللي مريتي فيه بغيابي ؟ 
دلال : ماله داعي اقول شي .. 
مشعل : انا بقولج كل اسبابي لان كل شي ماكان بيدي .. بس قبل ما اقول ابيج تقوليلي شصار ؟
دلال : خلاص مشعل مابي اسمع منك شي روح لربعك ولدوانيتك .. انا بكمل مجلتي 
وقعدت بسريرها .. واهو واقف .. منصدم
"دلال متغيره .... معقوله انا السبب بتغيرها ؟ مشكله ان طبيعتها حساسه .. "
مشعل : ماراح اطلع مكان اليوم .. 
دلال : اوكي خلاص اطلع وصك الباب 
وفتحت المجله وقعدت تقرى ومشعل يدري انه اول مايطلع بتحضن مخدتها وتبجي .. بس قعدت ومارضى انه يطلع الا ينهي هالسالفه .. ويدري انها ماسكه المجله ومضمونها اخر شي تفكر فيه اخته .. ماسكتها تبي تقتل الوقت الفاضي اللي مالي عليها حياتها .. 
مشعل قعد على السرير واخذ منها المجله وفتح الدريشه وقط المجله منها .. 
رجع مره ثانيه وكانت اعصابه بدت تولع .. واهو حاول يسيطر عليها .. وقعد على السرير مره ثانيه .. واهي تطالعه باستغراب 
مشعل : الحين نقدر نتفاهم ..!
دلال : خير ان شاء الله 
مشعل : ممكن تعلميني يوم سافررت شصار معاج ؟ 
دلال : سؤالك جاء متأخر .. تسأل بعد 3 اسابيع من رديت من السفر ؟
مشعل : دلال لا تصعبين السالفه علي قلتلج بقولج كل اسبابي 
دلال : اوكي .. ببدايه الصيف سافرنا لبنان اسبوعين وردينا .. جيت كل رفيجاتي مسافرين ماكو احد .. ماقعدنا اسبوع الا انت مسافر ورحت فرنسا عشان الدوري .. قامت الايام تروح وتجي كلها نفس الرتم بطيئه بايخه مالها معنى .. امي ان طلعتني مره بالاسبوع .. وباقي الايام بالبيت .. زهقت عبدالرحمن من مع العالم مع ربعه وطلعاته .. انزين ابي احد اقعد معاه اسولف ... ماعندي خوات مشعل انا ماعندي خوات .. شسوي ؟ تدري يوم من الايام جبت سونتا خدامتنا وقعدتها وخليتها تسولف لي عن اهلها وديرتها .. لين خلاص طيحت الاخت الميانه معاي الحين اتحداك ان طلبتها شي قالت حاضر .. انا اعتبر نفسي وحيده .. ماعندي بنات عم كبري .. كلهم كبر عبدالرحمن وكبرك .. وبنات خالتي جهال .. شسوي يعني ؟ والله جاتني كئاااابه .. شريت لي كمبيوتر قعدت عالنت نفس المشكله .. احس بفراغ .. كذا مره حاولت اقعد مع عبدالرحمن بس مايعبرني اصلا .. واذا حسيت انه خلاص بدا يسولف وانا مستانسه يدق تلفونه واحد من ربعه يقطع السالفه بكبرها ويطلع .. كل هذا وانت مسافر .. (قعدت تبجي ) ابي خوااااااااات مايبعون خوات اشتريهم ؟؟ 
مشعل قلبه تقطع على اخته .. مايدري انها حساسه لي هالدرجه .. معقوله كانت تعاني واهو مو موجود .. كانت تبي عنصر انثوي بالبيت يمليه عليها .. صح مشعل الوحيد اللي كان مغطي دور الاخت والاخو .. بنفس الوقت .. 
مشعل : بس لاتبجين .. والله قطعتي قلبي
دلال مسحت دموعها غطت روحها بالبطانيه 
مشعل : عبالج انتهى كلامنا .. انا سمعتج بي انتِ ما سمعتيني ..!
دلال : خلاص انت عرفت شفيني .. مابي اعرف شفيك لان حتى لو عرفت ماعاد يهمني .. 
مشعل : افاااا انا ماهمج الحين ؟
دلال : خلاص اطلع 
مشعل : ماراح اطلع .. لازم ابررلج كل اللي صار
دلال طالعته وسكتت ودها تعرف شفيه اخوها بس كبريائها منعها وضلت ساكته
مشعل : انا يوم رحت التهيت بسالفه التدريبات وجذي .. بعدين لاحظت وجود عايله كويتيه معانا بنفس الفندق .. ولاحظت ان بنتهم كل ماطالعتني تشوفني بنظرات غريبه .. كأنها شايفتني من زمان .. اذا شافتني تقط كل اللي بيدها وتنحاش .. تختفي .. استغربت وقعدت افكر فيها ليل نهار .. احس وراها سر .. وفعلا بديت اتعلق فيها .. بعد اسبوع راحوا اهلها ونسوها بالفندق .. الام عبالها انها مع ابوها والابو عباله انها مع امها .. لين قعدت .. وانا اللي تكفلت فيها .. واضطريت اسكنها غرفتي .. ورفيجي كان متنوم وقعدت بغرفته .. وكنت بردها ثاني يوم بس ابوها متمشكل مع فندقهم بروما ولا رضى اني اجيبها .. وقعدت معاي يوم ثاني .. وتعلقي فيها يزيد .. قالت لي سر نظراتها لي .. وخوفها مني .. وسويت اللي اقدر عليه عشان انسيها احزانها .. هذا غير المواقف اللي صارت تعلقني فيها اكثر واكثر ردينا روما عند اهلها وكنت متعور وحلف ابوها اني اقعد يومين معاهم لين اصير زين .. وكل الايام اللي كانت بقربي كنت حاس بسعادة ما تنوصف .. وكنت متضايق لاني فعلا بديت احبها او بالاحرى حبيتها لكن ماعرف شعورها تجاهي .. يوم رديت باريس ودخلت غرفتي لقيت خواطرها على ورقه واكتشفت انها تحبني .. من يومها وانا انسان ثاني صج .. حاولت اكمل حياتي عاديه وانساها لكن ماقدرت ابد .. ومن جيت كلمت اهلي وخطبوها لي .. 
دلال: ديمه !
مشعل :أي
دلال : يعني تزوجتها عن حب 
مشعل : أي 
دلال : ليش ماتقول ؟
مشعل : ماكنت في حاله تسمحلي اقول .. مادري ماتشوفيني دايما سرحان وتعبان 
دلال : شفت ان الفتره اللي طافت كانت مأساويه عليك وعلي .. ابتعدنا عن بعض حيل .. 
مشعل : بس هالشي ما يرضيني .. انتِ اختي الوحيده .. وبعدين مو انتِ تبين اخت ؟
دلال بفرحه : أي 
مشعل : لقيتها 
دلال : صج قاموا يأجرون ؟؟ 
مشعل : ههههههههههههههههههههههه شنو سيارة اهي ؟
دلال : قوووووولي تكفى أي ابي اخت
مشعل : ديمه اذا خذيتها راح تكون مرت اخوج الغاااااالي احم احم واختج .. 
دلال : صج ؟
مشعل : أي 
دلال : وانا شلون ما فكرت فيها ؟
مشعل : عاد شفتي شلون انا اشطر منج .. 
دلال : خلاص بعد اسبوع بزورها .. وبتقرب منها اكثر وبعرف مرت اخوي عن قرب 
مشعل : ها صافي يا لبن ؟ 
دلال ضحكت : حليب يا اشطه
ومسكها من شعرها ويجر اذونها.. بضحك 
مشعل : مره ثانيه كل شي تقولين لي اياه فااااااهمه 
دلال :اااااي أي فااااهمه 
مشعل : ناس ماتجي الا بالعين الحمرااااااااء
دلال : ههههههههههههههه
مشعل : يلا بدلي بطلعج 
دلال ابتسمت 
--------------

----------


## أختكم في الله

بيركبون السياره بومحسن و محسن ومنصور ومشاري .. بيروحون المزرعه .. بناء على رغبة ابوهم .. وتوهم طالعين من البيت .. 
محسن : يوووووه مشاري سيارتك سادة علي .. !
مشاري : مو مشكله بطلعها 
محسن : لا خلاص نركب سيارتك .. 
مشاري : اوكي وين المشكله 
محسن : عطني سويجك 
وعطا ابوه السويج وربكوا السياره جدام بومحسن ومحسن يسوق ورى منصور ومشاري .. 
وحركوا .. 
بومحسن : هالسيارة ماتصلح للبر .. لورايحين بسيارتك ابرك .. 
محسن : عادي يبا احنا بنروح المزرعه والطريج كله قار .. 
وبنص الطريج .. سكتوا وخلصت سوالفهم .. ومشاري .. ااقترح اقتراح بغى يندم عليه .. 
مشاري : شفيكم سكتوا .. 
بومحسن : محنا مكايين نتكلم 
مشاري: انزين يبا شغل الرادو
محسن : اوكي 
وشغل الرادو كان في برنامج سخيف .. ماعجبهم .. وصكه
مشاري : يبااااااا انزين شغل الاشرطه
محسن : وين اشرطتك ؟
مشاري : بالدرج اللي مساند ايدك عليه
محسن بطل الدرج وشاف عشر اشرطه تقريبا .. 
وخذا شريط عشوائيا وشغله .. والطامه الكبرى اللي نشفت ريج مشاري شريطه !! عويشق ؟؟
وقعدوا يسمعون وساد الصمت .. مشاري الود وده يفتح الباب ويقط نفسه من الشارع .. ولايحط روحه بهالموقف .. ابوه وعمه وجده يكتشفون انه مغني !! 
ابدا ابدا ابدا ماتوقع مشاري ان بيجي اليوم اللي ابوه بيسمع له ..! 
الغريب ان ولا احد منهم علق .. كل واحد منهم تفكيره ماخذه بصوب .. والظاهر ماميزوا الصوت .. او ماسمعوا الشريط اصلا .. !! 
بعد خمس دقايق ومشاري وجهه محتقن لونه ازرق .. كان عينه على ابوه .. وده ابوه جده عمه يطقونه يتكلمون يصارخون بس انهم يسكتون ماكان متوقع ! 
شوي وتأفف ابوه .. 
محسن : شهالخياااااس ؟ سمرات وخرابيط انت متى بتعقل ؟
مشاري متصنم ..
بومحسن : مشاري يبا ماعندك اشرطه قران ؟ 
مشاري صوته بالكاد ينسمع : هاا لا يبا 
محسن : مشاري تحذف كل هالاشرطه الخياس من سيارتك .. انت ماتدري انهم العن ماخلق ربي .. ! 
مشاري يبلع ريجه :أي ولايهمك بقطهم كلهم من اول مانوصل .. 
بومحسن : بارك الله فيك .. 
هالمرة ربي ستر عليه .. لان اول ماشغلوا الشريط كان دويتو بين عويشق ومطرب معروف .. فا ماسمعوا صوته .. ووهذا اللي خفف عليه التوتر شوي .. لوكملوا الشريط جان اهو اللحين بخبر كان .. 
" يا الله .. الحين هالمطربين بنظر ابوي العن ماخلق ربي ؟ يعني انا منهم ؟؟ يعني هذي نظرة الكل لي ؟ شلون كنت خادع نفسي من زمان ؟ يالله مشكوووووورة يا انوارر صحيتيني من سبااااااااااتي العميــــــــــــق جميلج برقبتي والله ما انساه .. وانا جازيتها بطراق ؟ صج صج صج كنت عميااااااااااااان"
مشاري كان منتظر يوم الخميس بأحر من الجمر .. بيشوف انوار .. وبيقولها عن اخر التطورات .. ويعتذر لها مره ثانيه .. يبي يوريها ولد عمها بحله جديده .. انسان بعيد عن دنايا الدنيا وسخافاتها .. بنفس اليوم اللي رد فيه من المزرعه قطع علاقاته مع المنتجين والفنانين وسحب البومه قبل لا ينزل .. وقط كل اشرطه الاغاني من سيارته ومن غرفته ومن حياته كلها .. وبدلها باشرطه موعظه .. وقران .. حس بالفرق الشااااااسع بين هالشريطين .. شريط اغاني وشريط قران ؟.. الاغاني كلها حزن وفراق والم ومادري شنو تزيد هم الواحد وهو مو ناقص .. بدلها بكلام الله .. بالكتاب المحفوظ من الاف السنين .. ولقى سهوله عجيبه بهالشي لانه يدري انه هالشي صح .. ماحس انه واجه مشاكل .. وغير رقم تلفونه من المعجبات .. والفنانين .. و صار انسان ثاني .. انسان بأبسط وصف له خالي من عقد الدنيا .. انسان صافي .. 
على يوم الجمعه العصر 
انوار : هلا والله انفال شلونج ؟ 
انفال : مو زيييييينه تعبانه نفسيا 
انوار : افا شفيج ؟
انفال : امسس سمرت عويشق 
انوار : جذاااااااابه !! 
انفال : كل المطربين كالعادة حضروا الا اهو .. 
انوار ارتاااااحت : ليش ؟
انفال : قالوا انه خلاص اعتزل
انوار تظاهرت بالاسى : صج والله 
انفال : ترى والله احس اني بموت 
انوار: يلا عاد عن المصاخه تموتين عشان فنان ؟؟ 
انفال : ماتحسين فيني انتِ اااااه بس شقول والله متعلقه فييييييه احسه انسان حساااااااس مرهف المشااااااااعر شاعري رومااااااانسي 
انوار تضحك من داخلها " هذا كله بمشاااااااااري !! اول مره ادري ؟؟ اخااااااااف صج بس !! "
انوار : انفالواااااا خلينا بالواقع تبجين وتموتين عشان فنان من صجج انتِ ؟ ترى هذول حثاااااااله المجتمع .. ماتوقعتج جذي .. 
انفال : انا حسااااااسه انتِ ماتعرفيني يعني ؟ 
انوار : دامج صج حساسه فري على قنوات الاخبار وشوفي اللي يتذبحون كل يوم ماشوفج ذرفتي دمعه عليهم ؟ ولا متي عشانهم ؟ بس هذا اللي ذابحج الفن وهالخرابيط ؟؟
انفال :افففف صايره معقده تراج 
انوار : أي اوكي كيفي معقده هذا كله عشاني تبجبجت معاج وقفت على الاطلال وابجي على رحيل عويييييييشق محبوب الجماهير ؟
انفال : صج ماعندج قلب !
انوار : بالعكس انتِ اللحين المفروض تستانسين .. الرجال تاب .. وعسى الله يغفر له .. تجين تبجين عشانه اعتزل ؟ صج ضاربه فيوزاتج !
انفال : انزين انوار امي تبيني اكلمج بعدين 
انوار : اوكي 
صكت انوار التلفون وكانت قاعده معاها ديمه 
انوار: بتتهرب من الموضوع تعذرت وصكته 
ديمه : يعني صج عويشق اعتزل ؟
انوار : قصدج ولد عمج المحترم ؟ 
ديمه : أي كلهم واحد 
انوار : يقولون ماحضر سمرته امس !!
ديمه : انزين وليش مارحتي امس مع ابوي بيت عماني ؟
انوار : اففف مالي خلق شي .. 
ديمه : اما غريب امرج ..!
انوار : ودي اروح المزرعه 
ديمه : والله حتى انا .. خلينا نقول لابوي
انوار : سمعت ابوي بيروح اليوم .. مع جدي .. خلينا نروح معاهم
ديمه : ماعندي مانع قوليله 
وراحت انوار ضبطت الروحه وطلعوا اهي وديمه وميشوو محمد مع ابوهم ووصلوا المزرعه .. 
ديمه اول ماشافت جدها ركضت وتلوت عليه صارلها اسبوعين ماشافته .. وقعدوا سوالف مع جدهم وابوهم .. 
ديمه : يلالا نبي نروح نلعب .. 
انوار : يبا بعد عمري طلبتك طلب قول تمممممممممم 
بومحمد : امممم اوكي تم 
انوار : بعد جبددددددي والله 
تقوم اتحب راس جدها 
بومحمد : الحين انا اقول تم تحبين راس ابوي ؟
انوار : عادي اهو اقرب منك وبعدين كلكم واحد
بومحمد : أي رقعي المهم شبغيتي ؟
انوار : نبي نلعب بالقواري .. 
بومحمد : بس ؟
انوار : أي
بومحمد : ياغالي والطلب رخيص
انوار : هالمره طلبيه للحبايب .. 
تقوم وتحب راس ابوها .. 
بومحمد : ههههههههه اوكي كسرتي راسي تبوس .. يلا روحوا واخذوا معاكم محمد 
محمد : يبا ترى ماراح اخليهم يطلعون من المزرعه
بومحمد : أي اصلا مزرعتهم كبيره ماشاء الله شيطلعهم !
انوار تطالع محمد بحقد : اصلا من قالك احنا بنطلع ؟ بس فرض سلطات على الفاضي؟
وطلعوا كلهم وفجوا المخزن وطلعوا قواريهم .. 
وركبوها .. وقعدوا يتمشوووون بالحديقه كلها .. وانصدموا يوم شافوا سيارة مشاري سافطه 
انوار : هذا شمجيبه ؟
ديمه : لاتخافين شكله موموجود .. واذا موجود اكيد بحمام السباحه 
انوار : اهااا يجوز .. 
محمد : شرايكم نسوي سباق ؟
ديمه : وااااو وناسه 
انوار : اوكي بس ميشو ماتدش معانا 
ميشو : لا والله ؟؟ ليش عشان انتوا كباااااااار وانا دقيله ؟
انوار توهقت ورقعتها : لالالالالالا يالخبله عشان انتِ تصيرين الحكم .. 
ميشوو : مافهمت
انوار : افففففف حموووووووود حمووووووود وصمخ تعال اشرح لها 
وقعد حمود يشرح لها عن الحكم ويفسر لها واحد تشوفه ببايات سبيس تون وبالاخير افهمت 
انوار : فهمتيييييييي؟
ميشووووو : ايييي عااااااادي .. يعني انا اقول منو الخسران .؟ ومنو الفايز 
انوار : ايييييي الحمدلله وصلت المعلومه
ميشو تغمز لحمود 
ديمه: حراكاتكم مكشوفه .. شوفوا .. عشان نكون عادلين هذا الطريج كله تراب .. هذا اللي نقدر نسوي فيه السباق لان كل المزرعه زرع ومحميات .. السور على يمينا .. والشجر على يسارنا .. من اول واحد فينا يعدي البوابه اهو الفايز .. 
انوار : البوابه مو جنها بعيده ؟ 
ديمه : لازم تكون بعيده هذا سباق .. 
انوار : اوكي يلا اركبوا .. 
استعداد 
1
2
3
انطلق 
ديمه محمد انوار .. 
بالترتيب .. ديمه باليمين محمد بالنص انوار على اليسار .. وكان واضح محمد سابقهم .. وديمه قاعده تسبق انوار ... 
سمعوا صوت بقي برى السور .. ماانتبهوا .. انوار بقمت سرعتها واهي تعبر البوابه الا يدخل بقي مسرع ويشيل القاري باللي فيه ويحذفه بين الشجر .. حااااااادث قوي .. كان اللي داخل بالبقي واحد من الهنود .. اللي يشتغلون بالمزرعه الثانيه .. كان جاي مستعجل بيكلم الهندي .. وكان شايف محد عند البوابه ماكان يدري ان في قاري جاي بقمه سرعته !! .. الهندي ماصار فيه شي البقي كان كبير شكله انوار اهي اللي اختفت .. بكبرها مع القاري .. ما سمعوا الا صرختها .. ميشو وديمه ومحمد .. قعدوا يصرخون بقمه راسهم .. 
محد منهم تحرك .. الهندي من الصدمه انحاش .. كلهم شافوا الحادث بعيونهم .. محمد طاح على ركبه .. ادرك ان انوار خلاص راحت من ايدهم .. ديمه ساكته .. رجولها مو قادره تساعدها تشوف اختها وين ؟ وشصار عليها .. الوحيده اللي تحركت اهي ميشوو .. راحت ركض لدوانيه .. دخلت 
كان منصور وابوه ومشاري قاعدين مع بعض .. مشاري كان توه طالع من حمام السباحه .. وكان مستانس من درى ان عمه والبنات جايين .. لانه منقهر امس ماجت انوار البيت .. 
ميشو تبجي : باااااااباااااااااا انوارررررر ماااااااااااتت 
ثلاثتهم يطالعون بعض باستغراب او بالاحرى يستوعبون ..!
بومحسن قعد ومسك ميشو وفزوا مشاري وبومحمد .. 
مشاري سبق بومحمد .. 
وصل مشاري وشاف محمد قاعد على ركبه نفس وضعيته وديمه باخر المزرعه تمشي وحاطه ايدها على وجهها .. 
مشاري يصرخ : وييييييييييين انوارررررررررر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
محمد أشر له 
بومحمد يوم شاف ديمه انحاشت بعييييد .. ركض وراها .. ومشاري راح لانوار .. 
مشاري دش بين الشجر .. وشاف القاري فوقها .. قلبه قطعه مو قادر يشوف المنظر .. وقوه الهيه ثبتته .. وشال القاري وقطه بعيد بعنااااء رهيب .. وشافها وصرررخ 
مشاري : انواااااااااااار ......!

شنو بيصير لأنوار بتقوم بالسلامة لو شنو؟؟

بتعرفون في الجزء السابع عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووووو والله يعطيكي العافية

لاتطولين علينا أوكي


مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

تسلمي خيوه بس بسرعة

----------


## بوفيصل

وينك مطولا علينا ما فيني صبر أبغي اعرف وصار لأنوار

والله يعطيكي العافيه  علي القصة الحلوه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

يتبع..


:: الجــزء السـابع عشـر :: 
المنظر كان مأساوي .. منظر عمره ماراح ينساه .. قوة الضربة طيرتها + القاري بكبره طاح عليها بعجلاته وحدايده بقمة اندفاعه .. الضربة ابدا ماكانت هينه .. المشهد اللي شافوه ديمه ومحمد وميشو عمرهم ماراح ينسونه عمرهم ماراح يشوفون مثله الا اذا فبرنامج مشاهد مثيره !! ديمه من الصدمه واللي شافته خلاها لاشعوريا تركض مو عارفه اتجاهها المهم تهرب من الواقع اللي صار جدامها .. ماتبي المأساه تتكرر وتفقد اغلى ما خلق ربي اختها وصديقه عمرها وحبيبه قلبها انوار .. محمد مازال جاثي على ركبته خايف خايف يروح يشوف انوار يلقاها جثه خاايف .. قوته خانته بذيج اللحظه .. بومحمد ما شاف جدامه الا ديمه واهي تمشي بشكل هستيري ولحقها من شافها واهو قلبه يقوله ان في شي كبير صاير .. مشاري اول ماراح واشر له محمد على مكان انوار .. ركض ودخل بين الشجر .. وشاف القاري فوقها وقلبه يتقطع شلون بيكون شكلها واهي تحت هالقاري الكبير ؟ شنو مصيرررررررها ؟؟ ومن بعد ما رفع القاري بعناااء كبيررررررر وجهد اكبر .. شافها وصررررررخ .. 
مشاري بخوف: انوووووووار .......!
حدايد العجله انطبعت بوجه انوار والجرح اللي سببه بجبهتها كبير وينزف بغزااااره .. التراب امتلا من الدم اللي مازال ينقط من على جبهتها والبنت مغمضه ..! ورجولها نشبت بالشجر وموقادر اهو يطلعها ابدا .. يعني ماكو الا يقطع كل الاغصان اللي مازالت متعلقه بشغف برجل انوار .. الخوف التوتر الارتباك كانوا اسياد الموقف .. منظر الدم بوجهها وشكلها واهي طايحه .. كان يزيد من دقات قلبه المضطربه .. حاس ان هالشي ماراح يعدي على خير ابدااااااا .. شكلها مو شكل وحده بتقوم سليمه .. كل اللي صار لالحين رسايل المخ متعطله عند مشاري ... 
" هذي انوااااااااار اللي جداااااااااااااااااامي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انوااااااار بنت عمي اللي صحتني من سباتي العميق .. انوار اللي شالت عن عيني غشاوة كان معمية بصيرتي طول السنين اللي طافت .. انوار اللي متعني اليوم وجاي اقولها عن كل التغيرات اللي صارت لي بفضل الله ثم هي ؟ ليييييييييش ياانوارررررررر تروحين حتى اعتذار ما اعتذررررررتلج ..... !!"
الصدمه والرسايل والمخ وكل شي اشتغل فجأه عند مشاري .. من سمع صوت بومحمد .. كان شكل مشاري يطالع انوار ببلاهه .. او عدم تصديق .. او كأنه يطالع شي غريب اول مره يشوفه .. عيونه مفتوحه على وسعهم .. صوت بومحمد نشط كل الخلايا الحسيه عند مشاري وخلاه امام الامر الواقع امام صدمة وفاجعه جديدة ..!
مشارري يأشر عليها: عمييييييييي انواااااااار 
بومحمد ماكانت تعابير وجهه اقل من مشاري 
بس الفرق بينهم ان بومحمد تصرف بطريقه عمليه سريعه.. 
بومحمد : تنزززززف جيب السياااااارة بسرررررعه 
مشاري كلامه مقطع : عـ مــ ـي شلــ ــون انشيـــ لهـا ؟؟؟
بومحمد بصرخه اكبر : انت لالالالالحين واقف ؟؟ ماتجيب السياااااااااااارة 
رفع مشاري دشداشته وربطهم على خصره وركض لين وصل سيارته ماكانت بعيده حيل .. وثواني الا اهو عندهم وداس على الزرع المهم يكون قريب يقدرون يركبونها .. 
مشاري : يلا شلون نركبها ؟ 
بومحمد والحيره على وجهه وكأن شي يعيقه : الشجره ! 
مشاري بغضببببب : عميييييييي البنت تنزززززززف حرااااااااااااااااام عليك وانت تقول الشجره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بومحمد سكت 
مشاري : عميييييييي
بومحمد : شلون الحين ؟ 
مشاري : عمي ممكن اتصرف ؟؟ 
بومحمد بعد الحيره كلها وافق مضطر : تصرف بس ان طولنا البنت بتروح من ايدنا الدم الي خسرته واااااااااااجد تصرف يا مشاري 
مشاري فتح السياره وقربها حيل .. وطلع غترته من الكشن الوراني وعطاها عمه 
مشاري : اربط الجرح لا ينزف اكثر .. 
بومحمد تصرف بسرعه ووماقدر يربطه لكنه اكتفى بأن يضغط على الجرح العميق عشان يخفف من شده النزيف ..
مشاري راح صوب الشجر ويجر رجيلها بخفه بس بالاخير اتضح له ان الخفه والحذر ماراح ينفعونه .. الا بحاله انه يقطع الاغصان من جذورها .. توهق واحتار بأمره .. وشده الحاح عمه بأنه يتصرف خلته يتهور ويجرّ رجيلها بقوة وبأيده وبقوة وجهد اكبر حاول كسر جم غصن ذوي الاعواد الغليضه .. وبصعوبة طلع الرجل الاولى .. والرجل الثانيه كانت اكثر معاناة من الاولى الشجر كانت متشربكه اغصانه ومادري شلون ساااااايحه على بعض .. تكسر الاول يطلع لك الثاني .. وهالشجر بالذات كانوا يسمونه "المخفي" .. أي احد بيلعب وبينخش ينخش فيه .. لان من الصعب احد يدخل فيه ويطلع بسهوله الا من منفذ واحد بس .. وانوار طيرها البقي بنص هالشجر .. وهذا اللي صعب الامر .. وتمشخت رجيلها وانطبعت عليها الجروح .. وبعد ما طلع الرجل الثانيه .. صرخ عمه 
بومحمد : خلصصصصت يلالالالالا اركب السياره 
مشاري : تقدر تشيلها لحالك ؟؟ 
بومحمد : أي شغل السياره 
رفعها ابوها من الارض واهو شايل جثه بين ايدينه .. الدم غرق دشداشته .. وغترت مشاري صارت شماغ من كثر اللون الاحمر اللي صبغها .. وركب ورى وبحضنه بنته .. وصك مشاري الباب بقوة وانحنت رجيلها مره ثانيه بما ان السياره مو ذاك الوسع .. 
مشاري داااااس بنزين موعارف الاتجاه بالضبط بس بيثبت البوابه بيطلع .. واول ما طلع من المزرعه .. صرخ عمه هالصرخات كانت تعيش مشاري برعب .. خايف يسمع خبر يدمره كليا .. خايف يقول عمه ماااااااتت البنت ..!! كـان يسوق السياره وماسك السكان بيدينه الثنتين لان ايدينه كلها ترجف ويبي يثبتها على شي .. التعب والجهد اللي بذله انهكوه .. 
بومحمد : غترررررتك تغرقت دم عندك شي اسد فيه الجرررح ؟
مشاري يفتش بسيارته .. متأكد ان مافيها شي .. 
بومحمد : عندكككك؟
مشاري : أي عندي .. 
ويخفف بنزين ويوقف على صوب وياخذ دشداشته ويشقها بأسنانه وبيدينه ويعطي عمه 
بومحمد : انت خبببببببببببل ؟؟
مشاري : ياعمييييي البنت بتموت ان انزفت اكثر وانت تحاسبني اخذ عمييي بسرعه ورانا درررررررررب على المستشفى 
خذا بومحمد القطعه المشقوقه بخوووف كبير على بنته يمكن الوقت ما يسعفهم وتروح بنته بين ايدينه .. والقطعه كانت كافيه انها تسد الجرح او تخفف من نزيفه .. 
ركب مشاري وداس على 180 والله رحمهم الخط فاضي .. وبالطريج 
مشاري : عمي حاول تصحيها يمكن تقوم 
بومحمد : البنت بين الحياة والموت وتقولي تقوم ؟؟ 
مشاري : عمي صل على النبي واذكر الله 
بومحمد : الف من ذكره ياولدي البنت تموت بين ايدي .... مابقى فيها دم القطعه الثانيه تغرقت .. 
مشاري والالم يزيد بقلبه .. وده يقوم من النوم ويطلع كل اللي شافه كابوس او حلم مزعج سخيف مايتكرر مره ثانيه .. بس للاسف كل هذا واقع مر .. 
مشاري : عمي ابشرك قربنا من المستشفى .. 
بومحمد وشبه ابتسامه منهكه : على الطواااارئ 
اول ما وصلوا المستشفى .. نزل مشاري ونسى سيارته مفتوحه و نزل مع عمه انوار اللي كانت بعالم البرزخ ( بين الحياة والموت) ومو حاسه بشي .. وركبوها على السرير وسيدا دخلوها .. دخل معاها عمها ومشاري .. و الدم مازال ينزف.. اشكالهم بومحمد بدشداشه انصبغت باللون الاحمر .. من الدم طبعا .. مشاري دشداشه مقطوعه من تحت .. أي احد يشوفهم يجزع من منظرهم .. 
وبعد فترة طويله مرت عليهم .. سوو فيها كل الاجراءات والفحوصات والاشعه و.. الخ دخلوها العنايه المركزة .. 
بومحمد : ياخوفي يكون فيها اشياء داخليه مادرينا عنها 
مشاري بخوف : يعني شنو ؟
بومحمد : اخاف فيها نزيف بالمخ او كسر او شي ترى احنا ماكنا حذرين معاها .. 
مشاري : نزيف بالمخ ؟؟ لا ان شاء لله عمي تكفى لاتخرعني انا بروحي عظامي صابه 
بومحمد : مايندرى من يطلع الدكتور يطمنا 
مشاري : ان شاء الله خير 
وبعد فتره تقارب الساعه طلع الدكتور .. 
الدكتور : والدها ؟
بومحمد : أي نعم بشر دكتور ؟
الدكتور : اليوم راح تبقى عندنا بالعنايه لمدة 48ساعه اذا افاقت بعدها راح ترد سليمه اما اذا ما افاقت اممم (ونزل راسه )وقتها لنا كلام ثاني .. 
بومحمد : يعني شراح يصير فيها ؟
الدكتور : لاتنسى كميه الدم اللي نزفت مو شويه .. احنا عوضناها الدم المفقود .. بس اذا قامت راح تردلكم طبيعيه .. واذا لا يعني بتدخل بغيبوبه يمكن تطول مدتها من الاسبوع الى السنين !
مشاري شهق : غيبوبه ....!!
طالعه الدكتور : لاتنسون الضربه كانت على الراس .. 
بومحمد : لا اله الا الله .. 
مشاري : الحين دكتور من تعدي 48 ساعه راح تتحدد حالتها ؟
الدكتور : بالضبط 
مشاري : مشكور دكتور .. 
واستئذن منهم الدكتور وبومحمد قعد بقلة حيله .. وقعد يذكر ربه .. ويصبر نفسه 
مشاري: ان شاء الله تقوم بالسلامه .. 
قعدوا كلهم على الكراسي .. وكل واحد منهم فكره سرح فيه بعالم ثاني .. 
مشاري لالحين يحس بألم بقلبه ... مايدري هل هو من اللي صار او من المنظر اللي شافه كل ماطالع عمه يزيد قبضته على صدره .. كل مايشوف هالدم كله طلع من راسها هل من المعقل بتقوم بظرف يومين ..!
وبلحظه الصمت تكلم بومحمد .. سأل سؤال حيرهم ثنيناتهم ..
بومحمد : شلون صار الحادث؟
مشاري قعد يستذكر الاحداث اللي صارت .. وفهم منها جم شغله .. 
مشاري : في شي قوي دعمها وطيرها .. لين دخلت بالشجر وتعلقت رجيلها وحدايد العجله ضربت براسها وفتحت الجرح العميق ..
بومحمد : شنو هالشي ؟؟ 
مشاري : مادري عمي مادري .. 
ودخل ايده داخل شعره لين اصابعه تخللت كل شعره بضيق .. 
حاس بالذنب .. وكان بيعتذر لها عن كل اللي سواه وكان بيوريها ولد عمها الجديد .. انسان غير انسان ثاني .. انسان اقل وصف له انه فصخ قناع الغرور والخبث اللي كان لابسه .. بس الله ماشاء انه يعتذر لها اليوم ! يجوز ما يقدم اعتذاره الا بعد شهور سنين اسابيع باجر الحين ؟ محد يدري .. اهي تحت العنايه المركزة وكل شي وارد .. والله سبحانه بيده كل شي .. 
بومحمد قام من مكانه 
بومحمد : دييييمه خليتها بالمزرعه وجيت !! شصار عليها ؟
بدوا شوي شوي يصحصحون .. ويرجعون لوعيهم .. كانوا طول هالفتره تحت تأثير الصدمه .. 
مشاري : عمي استريح دق عليهم من المستشفى بس تراهم مع جدي .. يعني لاتخاف عليهم .. 
بومحمد : ديمه خليتها واهي منهاره .. 
مشاري رجع راسه على الكرسي بتعب .. وتذكر منظر انوار وغمض عيونه بألم وده يمسح هالمنظر من ذاكرته وينهيه .. 
مشاري : اكيد اللي شافته مو شويه .. 
بومحمد : يلا قوم بنمشي 
مشاري : وين !
بومحمد : بنروح البيت عاجبتك اشكالنا جنه طالعين من حرب !
مشاري : عمي انت روح 
بومحمد : لا والله وناسي منو جايبني !!
مشاري تذكر انه جايب عمه وتأفف بداخله وده بس يطل على انوار بيشوفها صج حيه من بعد كل اللي صار والا بعالم آخر ؟ بس ماقدر طبعا .. وراح مع عمه ووصله البيت .. ورجع بيته .. ولقى امه وابوه قاعدين يتقهوون بعد اذان المغرب 
محسن من شاف ولده فز من مكانه مخترع 
محسن : شفييك ؟؟؟ مسوي حادث ؟
مشاري وده يتكلم بس حس انه بينهار .. وصعد غرفته وكان ماسك جيس وطنشهم كلهم 
محسن : شفيه هذا مو صاحي ؟؟ 
مها : خله انا بروح اشوف شفيه اكيد شي جايد الله يستر 
وتصعد امه له اوهو على طول دش الحمام وتسبح .. وقعدت تنطره واهي قاعده علىا لسرير شافت السويج طايح على المكتبه ووراحت صوبه ولقت الجيس وفضولها غلبها وفجته وشهقت شافت معالم غتره لكنه مصبوغه بالدم !! خاااااافت على ولدها معقوله صاير فيه شي ؟ حادث شلون كاهو يمشي جدامها من وين هالدم كله !! قلبها عورها .. ووصارت تروح وترد بقلق .. وبعد ماطلع من الحمام ولابس بجامته .. مسكته 
مها : تكفى يما شصاير ؟
مشاري انسدح على السرير خلاص يبي ينسى نفسه يبي ينسى الدنيا يبي ينسى هاليوم الاسود ..! بس شلون .. !
مشاري : مافي شي يما انا تعبان ابي انام 
مها : انت ما شفت دشداشتك اللي جاي فيها ؟ جنك متهاوش مع جلابه ؟ وبعدين لا تقص علي واتقول مافيني شي ! وهذا شنو ؟؟ 
وأشرت له على الغتره 
مشاري شافها وزادت نقزات قلبه المؤلمه .. 
مشاري : تكفين يما ابي ارتاح خليني .. 
مها : انت تبي تجنني انا بستخف انت صايرلك شي قول تكلم 
مشاري : انوار بنت عمي منصور 
مها : شفيها ؟
مشاري : صارلها حادث وانا وعمي ودينها المستشفى 
مها بخوف : حادث !! شلون ؟ ومتى وشصار على البنت ؟
مها مهما كان انوار وديمه والبنات تربوا بالبيت نفسه وما هانت عليها العشره .. 

مشاري : يما الحادث شلون صار مادري انا لحقت على الاخر .. انا خذيتها على المستشفى .. الغتره اللي بيدج عطيتها عمي عشان يسد الجرح وامتلت الغتره كلها واضطريت اقطع من دشداشتي عشان ماتنزف اكثر .. 
مها : لي هالدرجه الحادث قوي ؟
مشاري غمض عيونه : واكثر واكثر واكثرررر مها من الصدمه خلت مشاري يرتاح وراحت لزوجها تعلمه .. ومشاري حط راسه ونام تعبااااااااان نفسيا وجسديا ومعنويااااااااا

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه وميشو ومحمد كلهم بالبيت .. رجعهم جدهم .. ديمه اول مادخلت البيت صكت على نفسها الباب وما سمحت لاحد يدخل .. ميشو كانت تهذي وتتكلم وتصيح عند امها وام محمد كانت ميته خوف على بنتها اذت بومحمد بتلفونات لين رد .. وبومحمد قبل لا يرد البيت راح المصبغه وطلع وحده من دشاديشه ولبسهم لان ام محمد لو شافت الدم بدشداشته بتموت من الخوف .. ومن رجع استلمته ام محمد تسأل عن بنتها وطمنها ... والكل قام يدعيلها تقوم بالسلامه .. بومحمد سأل عن ديمه وقالوله نايمه .. مايبون يضايقونه وراح غرفتها وطق الباب ولا ردت 
بومحمد دخل وشافها مغطيه روحها بالبطانيه
بومحمد : ديمه 
ديمه تحركت على السرير ودرى انها قايمه .. 
بومحمد : اذا قاعده قومي ابي اكلمج .. 
ديمه عدلت قعدتها احتراما لابوها .. ونزلت عينها .. 
بومحمد قعد على القنفه الصغيره اللي عند السرير .. 
بومحمد : انوار بخير .. ان شاء الله شفيج متضايقه ؟
ديمه : مافيني شي 
بومحمد نزل عينه على الارض واهو عارف ان هذي بدايه معاناة جديده مع ديمه .. 
بومحمد : فيج شي قوليلي ... ترى انا مو ناقص اشيل همين .. هم اختج ابيها تقوم بالسلامه وهمج مابيج تردين لحالتج الاوليه .. 
ديمه : لاحد يشيل همي .. مافيني شي 
بومحمد : لاتكلميني جذي وجني واحد غريب ... انا ابوج ... ويهمني اشوف بنتي بأحسن حال .. عاجبج حالج الحين ؟؟ انتِ شفتي نفسج شلون انهرتي بالمزرعه ؟؟؟ والحين تبين تقنعيني ان مافيج شي ؟؟ 
ديمه كعادتها ماتتحمل أي كلمه حساسه .. حطت ايدها على وجهها .. مو ناقصه احد يعاتبها .. تبي احد يخفف عنها .. 
ديمه بجت بصوت واطي وغطت وجهها بيدينها .. 
بومحمد تخرع وقام من مكانه وشال ايدينها 
بومحمد : قوليلي شفيج يا ديمه لا تعورين قلبي .. 
ديمه : يباااااااااا انوار ماتت لا تقول اهي بخير وتقص علي .. اللي شفته مو شويه .. يبى بقي كبيرررررر جنه سيارة دعمها واحنا بالسباق وطيرها وقطها ورى شجر المخفي .. مادرينا عنها .. ماسمعنا الا صرخه وحده وبس بس يبا ماسمعنا غيرها ... تبيني اروح اشوفها واهي ميته ؟؟؟ اشوف انوار اللي قاعده معاها طول طووووووووول هالسنين .. نشرب وناكل ونقعد ونطلع مع بعض .. اشوفها بلحظه ميته ..!!! يبا انا من وين والا من وين بلاقيها من بقى لي ؟ 
وقعدت تبجي بحرقه بومحمد عرف سالفه بنته .... 
" بقي ..! بقي دعمها .. شلون ومنو دخل البقي المزرعه ؟"
تساؤولات وردت بذهنه بس قطعها صوت بجي ديمه ويوم شافها عرف وتأكد ان صار شي بأنوار ماراح يفقد بنت وحده بيفقد بنتين ..! وقربها منه وضمها بحنان يبي يحسسها بقربة منها و يطمنها .. 

بومحمد : يا ديمه ياحبيبتي لا تبجين انوار حالتها بالضبط بالعنايه يومين بس ويحدوون شفيها .. 
ديمه : يبا اهي اللي كانت اتحن تبي المزرعه .. 
بومحمد : هذا قضاء وقدر وجم مره اقولج احنا مانعترض على حكمة ربي .. 
ديمه : والنعم بالله .. 
--------
مرت يومين كئيبين .. على الكل .. وبالاخص عايله بومحمد .. ومن دخل الدكتور غرفة انوار .. وكان جاي بيقرر حالتها .. و بومحمد اهو اللي كان لحاله موجود .. 
بومحمد : هاه دكتور بشر ؟ مرت 48 ساعه ؟
الدكتور : أي نعم .. 
بومحمد بخوف : هاه شصار ؟ 
الدكتور : امم للأسف بنتك الحين دخلت بمرحله الغيبوبه .. والله وحده العالم متى راح تصحى .. وراح تكون بعنايه كامله .. لكن متى تصحى هالشي مو بيدنا .. 
بومحمد قعد على الكرسي من اللي سمعه 
بومحمد : دكتور انت شقاعد اتقول ؟ 
دكتور : كان ودي اقول غير جذي بس المريضة بنتك ولازم نقولك حالتها بالضبط .. 
بومحمد : يعني بتقعد عندكم بالمستشفى ؟
دكتور : أي نعم .. والامل بالله كبير .. 
بومحمد : والنعم بالله ... الله كريم .. 
ربت الدكتور على كتفه وراح .. 
بومحمد الدنيا صغرت صغرت صارت كبر خرمه الابره .. ولف على انوار .. وشافها منسدحه وجزء كبير من الشاش مغطي جبهتها .. ولانهم سوولها خياطه 6 غرز .. الجرح كان عميق .. ومتى ما التئم الجرح راح يسوون له عمليه تجميليه عشان مايشووهه منظرها .. هذا اذا بغت .. 
بومحمد : انوااار يبا تسمعيني ؟؟ 
بومحمد : انواااررر 
هذي كانت محاولة يائسه .. من بومحمد عشان يصحي بنته .. ودق تلفونه ورد عليه بدون مايعرف منو المتصل .. 
مشاري : هلالا عمي بشرر شلونها الحين ؟
بومحمد : دشت غيبوبه 
مشاري : لالالالا شلون يعني ؟ متى بتقوم ؟
بومحمد : كل شي بيد الله .. ماندري متى .. 
مشاري : عمي وينك الحين ؟
بومحمد : عندها 
مشاري : جايك مع السلامه
بعد شوي .. الا مشاري على باب الغرفه والغريب انه مادخل .. استغرب بومحمد لان الباب فيه جامه اكيد مشاري طل وشاف ماكو احد المفروض يدخل .. 
بومحمد طلع له : حياك
مشاري : لا عمي انا جاي اوصلك جدي يبيك 
بومحمد : براحتك .. 
كان وده يدخل ويشوف شصار عليها .. وعلى الجرح الي بوجهها بس من وقف عند الباب شي غريب رده .. شلون انوار القويه اللي محد يكسر كلمتها والي ماتضيع حقها يشوفها بهالوضع ..! صعبه تشوف انسان قوي بلحظه مرمي على الفراش بين الحياه والموت ..! ماقدر ومن طلع له عمه رقع السالفه وخذاه وطلع من المستشفى بكبره .. 
-------
مرت اسبوعين على هالسالفه.. وضع انوار لا جديد .. عايله مشعل دروا باللي صار .. وزاروهم كذا مره .. ودلال بهالفتره كثرت زياراتها لديمه وتعرفت عليها عن قرب وانسجموا مع بعض.. وخصوصا انها بحاجه لأي احد يسد غياب انوار اختها .. كانت شبه منهاره .. مشعل من درى بحاله ديمه بعد اللي صار بأختها واهو قلبه يعوره .. وده بهالوقت بالذات يوقف جنبها ويصبرها .. بس مابيده شي .. وكان يسأل دلال كل ماردت منها .. 
دلال : قلتلك البنت تعبانه .. 
مشعل : قلتيلها مشعل يسلم عليج ..؟
دلال : أي قلتلها .. 
مشعل : شقالت ؟ 
دلال : لحول قالت الله يسلمه من الشر
مشعل : بس ؟ ماقالت لج شي ثاني ؟
دلال : امبلا قالت اكرهه خليه يطلقني 
مشعل فتح عيونه : شنو
دلال :هههههههههه مادري عنك يعني شبتقول قالت الله يسلمه وبس لا تنشب لي ياخي 
مشعل : وانوار اختها شلونها ؟
دلال بأسف : لا جديد 
مشعل : الله يقومها بالسلامه والله انها خوش بنت ماتستاهل .. 
دلال : امين يارب .. 
دخلت عليهم ام مشعل : يلا العشى جاهز 
دلال :اهم شي جبتوا البيبسي ؟
مشعل : هيه انتِ يوم من الايام كليتج بتروح وطي ..!
دلال : يعني شسوي ادمااااان انا ماقدر .. 
مشعل : اعوذ بالله كيفج نبهناج مو بعدين مشعل ابي كليتك ماسلف احد 
دلال : هههههههههههههه ياربي يختلق مشاكل من لاشي ..!
مشعل : شنو يعني مانتغشمر ؟
دلال : انزين امش العشى برد .. 
مشعل تغير مع دلال .. وصار يعاملها أحسن .. لان وضعه استقر .. و رد مشعل القديم .. وهالشي ريح دلال على الاخر .. وصارت بناء على رغبته تزور ديمه كل ثلاث ايام .. وتقربت منها حيل .. وصارت مثل اختها .. ولان ديمه ارتاحتلها اكثر .. 
---------
على اليوم الثاني .. بالمستشفى .. كانوا الكل قاعدين ام محمد وعيالها وبومحسن ومحسن ومنصور .. لان ماكانوا يخلونها لحالها .. عشان لي صحت يكون عندها احد .. من اهلها عشان تتعرف عليه .. وبيتأكدون من سلامه الدماغ .. والذاكرة .. وكان الدكتور منبه بومحمد ان اذا صحت انوار من الغيبوبه في احتمال كبير جدا تصاب بشلل .. وهالشي اهو اللي مخرع بومحمد .. وعلى ذاك اليوم كانوا كلهم مجتمعين .. بدال جمعه بيت عمانهم .. وصار امر طبيعي هالجمعه تتم بالمستشفى .. 
ميشو : بابا انوار طولت واهي نايمه متى تقوم ؟ 
بومحمد وهو يطالع بنته بحسره : بتقوم ان شاء الله 
ام محمد تضايقت : ميشو اذا ماعندج الا هالسالفه خلاص انزلي تحت العبي .. 
ميشو : خلالالالاص اخر مره .. بقعد ساكته 
ام محمد : انزين انثبري بدون صوت .. 
وبعز السوالف بين جدهم وابوهم .. كانت ميشو بعيد عنهم وقاعده عند انوار وتقولها قصه ليلى والذيب .. 
ميشو : ادري انتِ نايمه وكل واحد ينام يقولون له قصه كان يا ماكان كان في بنت اسمها ليلى .....الخ 
واهي تتكلم وكانت اتطالع السقف وتتذكر باقي القصه وتشرح وتتكلم لحالها ماتدري ان انوار بعالم ثاني .. 
ميشو : توته توته خلصت الحتوته 
وطالعت انوار .. وشافتها مغمضه .. 
ميشو : هيييه انتِ انا تعبت وانا اقول قصه قولي شكرا 
انوار مغمضه 
ميشو : انا زعلت خلاص انا تهاوشت مع امي عشان اقولج القصه وانتِ طلعتي ماتحبيني ليش يعني عشان قصصي مو حلوه..!!
بهاللحظه كانت اهي بعالم ثاني بالضبط اتحس انها تشوف كل شي ماي بماي وتحس جنها تسمع صوت ناس بعييييييد ماتشوفهم .. صوت الازعاج اللي حواليها اهو اللي ارغمها انها تبطل عيونها وتفتح وتشوف منو هذول المزعجين اللي ماخلوها تنام عدل ..!! 
بطلت عينها الا تشوف وجه طفله زعلانه .. وهزت راسها مرتين تبي تصحصح .. بس في ثقل على راسها منعها .. بس اكتفت بفتح عيونها وحاولت اكثر واكثر تبتسم لين نجحت بهالشي .. 
ميشو ضحكت .. وراحت لامها وماكانو يدرون شسالفه .. 
ميشو : ماقلتلكم قصتي حلوه قلت قصتي لانوار وواستانست 
ام محمد : أي انزين روحي وفكينا جم مره اقولج ان ماسكتي بنزلج تحت 
ميشو : يما انا ما اجذب والله انوار قامت واضحكت لي 
ام محمد بملل تلف صوب سرير بنتها وتشوفها مبطله عيونها وانصدمت .....!
ام محمد قامت من مكانها والابتسااااامه على وجهها بفررررررررح كبيررررر 
ام محمد : انواااار قمتي يما ؟ 
انوار تطالع امها وتبتسم ماتقدر تسوي شي اكثر كل شي بجسمها ثقيل .. 
ام محمد : يما انوار تكلمي قولي شتحسين فيه ؟
انوار بتتكلم بس بومحمد سكتها 
بومحمد بفرررحه : لالا تتكلمين الا لين يجي الدكتورررر 
وراح للدكتور وجاه الدكتور وملامح وجهه مرتاحه .. 
الدكتور وقف على راس انوار .. ومسك الفايل وسجل عليه ملاحظات وسألهم اسئله متى قامت وجذي .. وبعدين .. وقف عند انوار .. 
الدكتور : انوار حركي ايدج 
انوار تطالعه ووده تقولها ماقدر كل شي ثقيل ثقيل 
الدكتور : ادري صعبه الحركه عليج الحين بس حاولي حاولي يلا عشان تساعدينا 
انوار لفت وشافت وجه ديمه والدموع مغرقته دموع الفرح وشافت جدها وامها وابوها .. 
حاولت وحاولت تحرك ايدها لكن بالاخير ما حركت الا اصبع واحد 
الدكتور : ممتاااااز في تقدم .. يلا نجي عند الايد الثانيه 
وتحاول تحركه لين بعد حركت اصبعين 
الدكتور : ممتاز انوار انتِ تساعدينا الحين .. 
الدكتور مو جهه كلامه لبومحمد : الحمدلله الايدين عدوا مرحله الخطر .. الحين نجي على القدمين .. 
ويروحون صوب رجيلها .. ويأشر لهاالدكتور عشان اتحركهم .. وتحاول 
الدكتور : عادي عطينا اشاره انهم يتحركون لو بالاصبع الاخير .. 
حاولت لدرجه وضحت على ملامح وجهها الارهاق .. ولا قدرت ..! 
الدكتور : ها انوار ؟ ساعدينا .. 
انوار بالاخير استستلمت ونزلت دموعها ماقدرت سوت اللي تقدر عليه اتحس بثقل الكون على جسمها ..!
الدكتور : اوكي انشوف الرجل الثانيه .. 
ونفس الطريقه الرجل الثانيه موراضيه تستلم اوتتحرك .. 
الدكتور طلب بومحمد على مكتبه .. والكل كانوا يطالعون بعض باستغراب ... ونظرات ماتترجم الا لشي واحد شنو مصير هالبنت اللي بالسرير ؟؟ 
بالمكتب عند الدكتور .. 
الدكتور : مااخفي عليك ان بنتك فيها فتور بأعصاب القدم .. وهالشي ما صار الا من خطأ صار من نقل البنت من مكان الحادث الى المستشفى .. 
بومحمد : شلون ؟
الدكتور : يعني طريقه نقل البنت من مكان الحادث على السياره ماكانت سليمه .. انتوا بدال ما تنقذونها من هالحادث تسببتوا له بإعاقه .. 
بومحمد : يعني انوار ماراح تمشي ؟؟ 
الدكتور : اهو الله رحمها لو شديتوا رجولها اكثر كان انقطعت الاعصاب الي من الرجل اللي المخ وماراح تقدر تمشي البنت .. لكن بحالتها هذي فتور بأعصاب الرجل .. يعني في امل مع العلاج الطبيعي .. 
بومحمد : في امل ؟؟الدكتور : أي اذا استجابت للعلاج الطبيعي احتمال كبير ترد تمشي على رجلها مره ثانيه لكن الفتره بتكون طويله تقريبا كورس كامل ست شهور بالضبط .. ولازم لازم تتقيد بالمواعيد بالضبط .. هذا اذا كانت تبي ترجع تمشي من جديد ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

بومحمد : زييييين زييييييين الله يبشرك بالخير .. 
الدكتور : الحين يبيلها تقريبا يومين على ما تقدر تحرك ايدينها بشكل طبيعي .. اما رجولها لحد يجبرها تحركها لان هالشي بيضر اكثر من انه بيفيدها .. اعصاب قدمها بحاله فتور .. واحنا بالعلاج الطبيعي بنقويه لا تجبرونها تحركها وبدال ما ترجع للاحسن تصير للأسوء وينقطع الامل ..!
بومحمد : اوكي لاتوصي دكتور 
وتوه بيروح الدكتور ناداه بومحمد 
بو محمد : دكتور بالنسبه للجرح اللي على جبهتها شلون الحين ؟
الدكتور : أي متى ما صارت اوكي وبدت تسولف معاكم وخف الثقل عليها نقدر نفج الشاش ونوريها لان الجرح تقريبا التئم .. 
بومحمد :اوكي .. 
وبهاليوم كل العايله استانست على هالخبر .. ولو انهم حيل تضايقوا يوم دروا انها ماراح تمشي الابعد ما تلتزم بالعلاج الطبيعي اللي مدته بتطول ست شهور واهي مقعده على الكرسي .. !
بعد يومين .. وبعد ما درى مشاري عن كل شي واستانس لكن اليوم قاله بومحمد عن سالفه رجيلها سكت وبدا يستوعب
مشاري : متأكد هذا كلام الدكتور ؟
بومحمد : أي احنا حيل قسينا عليها يوم جريناها للسياره 
مشاري : انااااا السبب .... عمي انا اللي طلعت رجولها من الشجر المخفي .. انا اللي تسببت بشللها ؟ وكان من الممكن اقضي على مستقبلها وتصير مقعده للأبد لو جريت زياااده؟؟ 
بومحمد : انت الحين تحاسب روحك على شي فات ؟ خلاص السالفه انتهت .. 
مشاري : بس عمي انا السبب اللي هي فيه الحين ..!
بومحمد : بالعكس يا مشاري انت حاولت وانا اللي عطيتك الاذن انك تتصرف والا نسيت ؟
مشاري : بس كان المفروض اتصرف احسن من جذي .. اما اني اشل رجلها ..! يا الله 
بومحمد : اللي صار صار .. المشكله شلون نفتح الجرح الحين ونوريها وجهها ..!
مشاري : مشوهه وجهها ؟
بومحمد : جبهتها نصها رايحه .. والغرز باينه .. 
مشاري سكت كسرت خاطره صج من قلب .. ماتستاهل ابد .. 
مشاري : والحل ؟
بومحمد : اذا شلينا الشاش بنشوف شراح يصير ؟ 
مشاري : عمي بليز اذا شلتوا الشاش لا تخلي احد عندها بالغرفه .. 
بومحمد : ليش؟
مشاري : مانبي انحسسها انها ضعيفه .. خلها تفضي اللي بقلبها بعدين انت ادخل وفهمها 
بومحمد : بس احنا اهلها .. شلون بنحسسها ؟
مشاري : عمي انوار اتكابر والانسان يكابر على الكل حتى على نفسه 
بومحمد : خلاص اوكي بخليها بروحها وبنشيل الشاش عنها وبنعطيها المنظره .. واذا ماتقبلت بنسوي اللي قالنا الدكتور .. 
مشاري : اوكي .. 
ودخل الدكتور وشال الشاش من على جبهتها .. 
انوار : دكتور متى بطلع ؟
الدكتور : تو الناس 
انوار : دكتور زهقت 
الدكتور : ماتبين تشوفين شكلج ؟ 
انوار : أي اكييييد 
عطاها المنظره وطلع برى .. 
كانوا بالكراسي اللي عند الباب مشاري وبومحمد .. اهم الوحيدين اللي كانوا شايلين هم ردت فعلها ..لانهم اهم الاثنين اللي عانوا معاها وقت الحادث .. 
طلع الدكتور 
بومحمد : وريتها شكلها ؟ 
الدكتور : عطيتها المنظره وطلعت .. 
بومحمد : الله يعين 
بغرفه انوار .. شافت المنظره وحطتها على وجهها .. وشافت انسانه ثانيه .. اهي تفسير المنظره بمخيلتها انها انعكاس لشكلها .. لكن اهي الحين مو قاعده اتشوف شكلها انسانه ثانيه تماما .. اول شي اسكتت وركزت المنظره على جبهتها .. وتشوف الشلخ الكبير اللي متخلله كذا غرزه .. مقبح منظرها لابعد درجه .. نزلت المنظره ورفعتها مره ثانيه يمكن المره الاولى كان شي يتهيأ لها .. !! لكن تكررت الصوره مره ثانيه .. ومن لاحظ بومحمد الهدوء دخل واستهدى بالله .. 
انوار : يبا زين انك جيت شوف منو هذي؟ 
وتوريه المنظره 
بومحمد : هذي منظره .. 
انوار : يبا حطها على وجهك وقولي شتشوف ؟
بومحمد نفذ كلامها ببساطه 
بومحمد : اشوف شكلي .. 
انوار : بس يبا انا ماشوف شكلي ؟
بومحمد درى انها لالحين مو متقبله هالمنظر .. لدرجه انها ما استصاغته .. 
بومحمد : صلي على النبي 
انوار : اللهم صلي وسلم عليه
بومحمد : تدرين بالحادث اللي صارلج ؟
انوار : أي ادري قالت لي ديمه 
بومحمد : تدرين انج ما تقدرين تمشين الا بعد ست شهور من العلاج الطبيعي المكثف ؟
انوار : ماراح امشي ؟ يبا انت ليش تفاول علي ؟
بومحمد : في احد يفاول على بنته ؟ 
انوار : ما امشي ؟ يبا كاهي رجولي ثنيناتهم .. ما انقصوا شلون تقولي ما امشي ؟ 
بومحمد : بس ماتقدرين تحركينهم .. اعصابج فاتره ماراح تقدر توصل للمخ اشارات عشان تمشين .. عشان جذي انتِ مو قادره اتحركينهم 
انوار سكتت .. حاسه ان ابوها بيبطها وبيضحك ويقولها صادوه والا شي .. ! مو معقوله هالشي يصير ؟؟ 
انوار : يبا عطني المنظره 
عطااها ابوها .. ويطالعها بحزن 
انوار شافت روحها مره ثانيه وانصدمت بالواقع المرّ مشوهه ومعاقه..!
انوار بدت عيونها تغورق .. 
انوار : يبا انا ليش ما مت بالحادث وارتحت ؟؟
بومحمد : انوار شنو الفرق بين المؤمن والكافر ؟ هذا يقنط من رحمه الله وهذا لا .. ومايقنط من رحمته الا الكافرين .. 
انوار : يبا انت شلون تشوفني ؟ انا صرت بشعه بشعه ميشو اذا شافتني بتكرهني 
بومحمد : انوار شهالخرابيط ؟ وبعدين في شي اسمه عمليات تجميل .. حق اللي مثل حالتج .. كل هذا بيختفي وتردين مثل اول 
انوار : احنا نتطنز على اللي يسوونها ونجي احنا نسويها ؟
بومحمد : يااااا بنتي غير اهم يسوونها يغيرون خلقه ربي ااما انتِ بحالتج حلال .. لانج بالاصل ماكنتي جذي .. 
انوار : مابي عمليات تجميل ولا شي .... 
بومحمد : ماله داعي تعارضين .. مو من مصلحتج
انوار: يبا اذا عدلنا الوجه الرجل شلون بتمشي ؟ نسويلها عمليه تجميل بعد ؟ يبي واللي يعافيك هي خاربه خاربه خلاص ..!

اصدر بومحمد تنهيده قويه طالعه من صدره .. وطلع برى شوي ودخل 
بومحمد : انوار مشاري ولد عمج بيسلم عليج 
انوار : خله يدش 
مشاري دخل وعينه على الارض 
مشاري : الحمدلله على السلامه 
انوار : الله يسلمك 
مشاري : شلونج انوار عساج بخير ؟ 
انوار : الحمدلله هذا حالي .. 
واشرت على روحها .. ورفع عينه عليها .. وانصدم من منظر الجرح ونزل عينه مره ثانيه .. 
انوار: عادي ترى مشلوله ومشوهه .. هذي بنت عمك 
مشاري لا شعوريا حس بشي كروي صلب واقف ببلعومه .. جاته الغصه من كلامها .. 
" معقوله هذي نظرتها لنفسها ؟"
مشاري : استهدي بالله كلها ست شهور وتمشين برجولج بإذن الله و تسوين عمليه تجميليه وتردين مثل قبل .. 
انوار بعناد : ماراح اسوي عمليه تجميليه ولا اراح اتعالج طبيعي .. خلاص هذا قضاء الله ماراح ارده 
مشاري انقهر : لا والله ؟ اهو بكيفج عمي ماراح يرد عليج .. انتِ ماتعرفين مصلحتج .. صح عمي ؟
بومحمد : ماراح نسوي شي الا برضاها هي اكيد .. 
مشاري : لحد يقهرني .. عمليه بتسوين وعلاج بتتعالجين .. انوار عن السخافه .. ترى بروحي شايل ذنب اللي سويته فيج انا السبب بشلل رجلج .. يعني اذا ما رضيتي ترضخين للعلاج انا راح اتعذب نفسيا .. لاني انا السبب 
انوار منصدمه .. 
بومحمد : مشاري ماله داعي هالكلام هالشي فات
مشاري : لا عمي خلها تعرف .. انا يوم جيت بطلع رجيلج اللي علقت بشجر المخفي ماقدرت لازم اقطع اغصان الشجر .. ولا في وقت الجرح براسج ينزف .. وابوج قالي اتصرف بسرعه وسحبت رجلج بعنف هذا السبب بفتور الاعصاب الحين .. يعني تبين تحمليني الذنب طول هالسنين ؟ لا تكونين قاسيه .. 
بومحمد : خلاص مشاري .. لاتتكلم عن شي فات .. 
انوار : انت السبب ؟ 
سكتت ورفعت المنظره مره ثانيه على وجهها 
انوار : خلاص ماعادت تفرق .. كل شي جدامي واحد .. المهم اني انشليت وتشوهت منو السبب ليش وشلون صار هالشي مانتكلم فيه الحين ..
مشاري :اللي نتكلم فيه الحين انج تتعاااااااااااااااالجين انوار لاتحرقين اعصابي .. ترى الوقت انتِ تخسرينه .. ويمكن عشان الجرح توه ملتئم تقدرين تخفينه بطريقه اكبر من الجرح اللي مر عليه فتره .. 
انوار : انت شدخلك ؟ هذي صحتي انا وحياتي انا .. مالك دخل .. اموت احيى مالك دخل .. 
مشاري : اذا انتِ ماتعرفين وين مصلحتج احنا نعرفها
انوار تصارخ : يباااااااا طلعه برىىىى اكرررررررهه اكررررررررررهه
بعد يوم
ديمه : هلا والله مريوم 
مريم : هلا والله فيج .. ها بشري شخبارها ؟
ديمه : افففف امس سوت لنا هيصه يوم شافت شكلها .. طردت ولد عمي وزفت ابوي وهاوشت الدكتور اتقول ماتبي تتعالج ومحد له دخل فيها .. 
مريم : ياعمري والله .. ليش تعاااااند عليها راس يابس ياساتر 
ديمه : اانا بنطرها لين تهدى وبروح لها 
مريم : امانتج سلميلي عليها 
ديمه : يوصل .. شخبار العرس ؟ 
مريم :قصدج العرس الغثيث .. والله كان ودي انكم حضرتوا .. بس اهم شي فرحنا بسلامتها 
ديمه : اسكتي بس زين عدت ذيج الايام على خير .. والله اني قمت اكلم الطوف .. 
مريم : اسكتي البيت فاضي وخالد خلاص من خذا مرته سافر مصر وماكو الا انا وامي ورغد .. 
ديمه : يعني انتِ شتقولين عني الحين احس الدنيا فاضيه .. اكتشفت ان انوار كانت ماليه علي حياتي .. فوق ماتتصورين .. 
مريم : الله يقومها بالسلامه يارب .. 
ديمه :اميييين 
مريم : ماقلتلي شخبار دلال حماتج ؟
ديمه : تهبل البنت عسل .. وحسيتها حيل دخلت معانا بالجو .. 
مريم : زين اشوى .. عبالي بتحطين فيها عيوب وسوالف حموات ..!
ديمه : ههههههههههههه لا اجل ماعرفتيني عدل 
مريم : أي صح ماعرفج مو انتِ بنت الجيران .. 
ديمه : هههههههههه انزين يلا ماراح تروحين معاي اليوم لانوار ؟ 
مريم : انتِ خرعتيني اتقولين نفسيتها زفت اخاف من تشوفني تزفني ؟
ديمه : لالا اهي نفسيتها مو عليج انتِ .. افف مادري شقولج ؟ 
ديمه فاهمه السالفه عدل .. تدري ان انوار حاولت تنتقم من اللي صارلها انها تعاند نفسها .. ولان مشاري له يد بالسالفه تبي تقهره على اللي سواه فيها .. اهي شسوت فيه .. حاولت ترشده لطريق الصح .. يجي يطقها طراق ويهينها غير هذا اللي سواه الحين تسبب بشللها ؟؟ اللي سواه بالنسبه لها شي كبير .. فا تبي تعاقبه وتعاقب روحها واصرت على انها ماتتعالج .. ونفسيتها انقلبت زفت مع الكل هاليومين .. 
مشاري اقنع عمه انه لازم يقنع بنته بالعلاج مو زين التأخير .. وبومحمد يبي البنت تقتنع مايصير يسوي شي بدون اذنها لو فشلت العمليه منو المسؤول ؟ منو اللي بتفشل عمليته انوار اهي المفروض توافق .. عصب مشاري مره ثانيه واستئذن من عمه انه يقنعها بهدوء .. وكانت ديمه معاه يوم دخلوا عليها .. 
انوار : انا ماقلت لحد يزورني ؟ 
ديمه : ليش ان شاء الله ؟ 
انوار : ماعتقد اني احتاج نظرات الشفقه منكم .. 
مشاري : انتِ كلا فاهمتنا غلط ؟ 
انوار : انا جم مره اقولك لا تجي المستشفى .. مابي ا حد يجيني .. ماتفهمون خلوني اخيس اموت ماعليكم مني .. 
مشاري : اذا ماكنتي تهمينا ولا كنا نعزج كان ما اهتمينا اصلا .. لان هالشي راجع لج بس هالشي يهمنا كلنا .. واللي يضرج بيضرنا .. 
انوار : عاد انت بالذات مو قادره ابلع منك شي .. انت مو كفايه اللي سويته فيني ؟؟ صج وجهك لوح !! 
مشاري بلع الاهانه : انتِ قلتيلي ماراح اقبل اعتذارك الا اذا تغيرت .. انا الحين صرت انسان ثاني مختلف عن مشاري اللي انتِ تعرفينه قبل .. تغيرت .. وتركت الاغاني والسمرات وبدلت اشرطت سيارتي باشياء دينيه وارتحت .. واعتزلت الفن والخرابيط .. هذا كله عشان الطراق اللي عطيتج اياه اهو اللي صحااااااني ..على اشياء واجد سويتها غلط بحياتي .. يوم جيت بعتذر لج عن اللي صار .. اعتذر لج بالطريقه اللي انتِ بغيتيها .. اني اتغير و صج تغيرت .. بس للأسف الظاهر اني جيت متأخر .. وما لحقت الا على الحادث وحاولت اسوي اللي اقدر علي .. لكن زدت الطين بله .. وسويت الخطأ اللي صج بندم عليه طول عمري .. ليش تبين تقهريني .. ترى ابوج اهو اللي قالي اتصرف .. صدقيني منظرج اللي شفتج فيه ماهان علي ابد .. كل اللي شافج بهالمنظر يومين ماناموا .. كانت فاجعه صج .. شتتوقعين بسوي وقتها .. سويت اللي اقدر عليها وتدرين رجلج شلون متعلقه بشجر المخفي ..! زين زين مني اني طلعتها .. بليز يعني خلي نظرتج للحياة متفائله .. الجرح بيختفي بالعمليه على كلام الدكتور و رجلج استمري بالعلاج وربج معاج واحنا كلنا معاج .. لاتصعبين الامور علينا وعليج .. انا والكل يعرفج قويه ماتنهزم بهالطريقه ..! 
انوار ما انكرت انها تأثرت بهالكلام .. لكن ضعفت هالمره 
انوار : من قص عليك وقال اني قويه ؟
مشاري : احنا مانعرفج من يوم ويومين ..! 
انوار والعبره غاصتها : خلاص مشكورين قلتوا اللي تبونه تقدرون اتروحون .. 
ديمه : ماراح نتحرك من هني الا تسمعين كلامنا وتقتنعين فيه وتخلين عنج العناد .. 
انوار قعدت تبجي غصبن عنها : خلاص روحووووا اطلعوووا ماتخرعتواا من وجهي ؟؟ مشكورين قلتوا اللي عليكم وروحواا ترى بتلوع جبدكم ان طولتوا اكثر .. 
مشاري عيونه حمرت معصب 
" شلون تقول هالكلام ؟؟ هذي ماتفهم ......! ناويه تعذبني معاهاااااااا ..!!! "
مشاري : تراه جرح والتئم وبس ناقص عمليه ويروح .. لا تتعبينا معاج .. انوار ماني خابرج عنيييييده 
ديمه : انوار يعني انتِ ناويه تتمين جذي طول الايام ؟ ماتتحركين ولا تسوين العمليه ؟ وين اللي بترقص بعرسي ؟ وبتكشخ اخر كشخه ؟ انوار لا تخربين فرحتنا .. تدرين لولاج ماتكمل الفرحه .. 
انوار بأخر لحظه واهي تعاند روحها 
انوار : ممكن تخلوني لحالي ؟ اليوم بس 
ديمه : تفكرين ؟
انوار هزت راسها بإيجاب 
مشاري : بس يكون بعلمج لو رفضتي تسوين العمليه وتتلقين العلاج بتم طول عمري الوم نفسي على اللي سويته .. مابي اكون انا السبب بإعاقه انسان 
انوار رجعت راسها على السرير واخفت وجهها بالكامل بالشرشف .. وخلتهم يطلعون .. وهم يطالعونها بحزن على حالها .. 
-----------------

----------


## أختكم في الله

-----------------
مرت يومين .. 
محسن : ها جهزتي الجناط ؟
مها : كل شي تمام .. بس مشاري احايله يروح معانا مو راضي 
محسن : كيفه اذا مايبي لا تجبرينه
مها : انت مو شايف نفسيتها هالايام زفت .. اسولف معاه يرد علي بكلمه وحده ويقوم .. مادري شسالفته 
محسن : يمكن لا لحين متأثر من حادث بنت عمه .. 
مها : اتصدق يقولون البنت يمكن خلاص ما عاد تتحرك ولا تمشي 
محسن : الله يقومها بالسلامه 
مها : بس شدراك يمكن هذا عقاب من الله لحصه 
محسن : ردينا على سالفه حصه لحوول ..! ياخي انتِ متى بتمسكين لسانج عن خلق الله ؟
مها : ربي يمهل ولا يهمل 
محسن : تتشمتين على البنت وهي طايحه ؟ ماتوقعتها منج ..!
مها : بعد وانا صاجه 
محسن : زين واللي يقولج ان ولدج اهو السبب بشلل البنت تصدقين ؟ 
مها : مشاررري ؟؟؟؟
محسن : أي مشاري ولدج .. اهو بدفاشته بغى يتسبب بشلل البنت شلل دائم ربي ستر وقالوا مع العلاج تقدر تمشي .. بس طبعا بعد مده طويله 
مها : يما على ولدي واشوف نفسيته منقلبه وصايره زفت !
محسن : عشان جذي قلتلج خليه يروح معانا واذا مايبي لا تجبرينه 
مها : ماعلي منك بيروح معانا ابيه يغير جوو بعد عمري عمره .. 
وتروح لغرفته وشافته مغطي راسه بالبطانيه.. 
مها : يمااا مشاري قوم كلمني 
ومشاري يتقلب 
مها : مشاري قوم الله يخليك بكلمك بموضوع ضروري 
مشاري شال عن وجهه البطانيه وطالع امه ووجهه معتفس مو ناقص اخبار مزعجه ابدا !
مها : صج اللي قاله ابوك ؟ انت اللي تسببت بشلل البنت ؟ هذا اللي مغيرك طول هالفتره ؟
مشاري : أي 
مها : انزين يما واللي يعافيك جهز جنطتك وسافر معانا والله راح تتغير نفستك وتنسى اللي صار .. وهذا كله قضاء وقدر .. 
مشاري : مابي اسافر مابي اسوي شي لين اعرف شراح يصير عليها يما تعبت نفسيااااا والله البنت حدها معنده ماتبي تتعالج مادري عاجبها وضعها جذي والا عناد فيني ؟؟ 
مها : ماعليك منها انت سويت اللي عليك وتحمد ربها انك انقذتها .. 
مشاري : لا يما انوار غير .. 
مها تطالع ولدها بتشكك !! 
مها : شلون غير ؟؟؟
مشاري زلت لسانه بس شبيفهم امه ؟ ان انوار هي اللي تسببت بهدايته ؟ وتغيره للافضل انوار اهي اللي رجعته لصوابه وصحته من سباته ؟ شيقول مايقدر يفهمها شي والا بينفضح ..! يوم جاء بيصلح اغلاطه جاء وزادها واعاق البنت بتصرفاته ..! 
مشاري : ماراح تفهمين .. 
مها طنشت : كيفك انا عرضت عليك السفره وانت ماتبي .. 
مشاري : يما ماتبين تزورين البنت وتتحمدين على سلامتها ؟ 
مها : انا وراي سفره مو ناقصه اتخرع اذا شفتها .. 
مشاري : تتخرعين ..!!!!!! 
مها : أي مو يقولي ابوك انها وجهها من فوق متشوهه 
مشاري : خلاص مشكوره مابيج تزورينها .. دام هذي نظرتج للناس ..! 
مها : الحمدلله ربي وراني فيهم يوم .. 
مشاري : يماااااااااا خلاص ممكن تخليني بروحي ؟
مها : اوكي يلا مع السلامه توصي شي من جزر الكاريبي ؟ 
مشاري : سلامتج ورضاج
مها : ليتك تصير مثل جراح بعد عمري عمره مارد لي طلب .. وبيروح يونس امه وابوه بالسفره 
مشاري : الله يهنيكم فيه .. انا مالي حاجه بهالسفره .. وراي اشياء اهم 

-------------
بنفس اليوم دقت ديمه على بيت عمانها وقالت للخدامه توصي مشاري يجي المستشفى ضروري .. 
راحت الخدامه ونقلت اللي سمعته لمشاري .. 
مشاري : ماقالت ليش ؟
الخدامه: لا مافي قول 
مشاري : اوكي 
ويروح يدق على بيت عمه منصور .. وترد عليه الخدامه 
مشاري : وين ديمه ؟
الخدامه : كلهم راحوا مستشفى عند انوار
مشاري: ليش شفيها ؟ 
الخدامه : انت مايعرف هذا انوار سوي حاااااادث ....الخ
مشاري: أي ادري ادري بس الحين شصاير ؟ اففففف 
وطلع مشاري للمستشفى .. وهو خايف لان انوار ان قررت شي تعاند فيه نفسها بيقلبها عليهم بروحه واصل حده .. 
مشاري شاف قبال غرفه انوار ديمه قاعده مع ميشو 
مشاري : هلا ديمه ها شصاير ترى والله خرعتوني ؟
ديمه : كل ماقلنالها ها شقلتي ؟ تسكت عاد اليوم قالت نادي مشاري .. 
مشاري قلبه طاح ببطنه من الخوف 
مشاري : شتبي ؟ 
ديمه : انا شعرفني ؟
مشاري : انزين وين عمي ؟
ديمه : داخل عندها اهو قالي اتصل على بيتكم واخليك تجي .. 
مشاري : عمي بعد ؟
ديمه : ايي ابوي مو مصدق انها بتقرر قعدتنا 4 ايام ساكته وماتتكلم .. 
مشاري : الظاهر مقابلتي هذي مصيريه مابي ادخل الحين احس اني بخورها من قلب .. بروحي معصب .. 
ديمه : لا مشاري بليز اذا معصب اجل السالفه .. لاني ادري انك اذا عصبت تسوي اشياء ماتخطر على بال احد 
مشاري : وانتِ شدراج ؟
ديمه : ترى اعرف كل شي وسالفه الشريط والطراق ..!
مشاري طالعها بصدمه .. 
مشاري: ومنو غيرج يدري ؟
ديمه : لا تخاف محد 
مشاري ارتاح شوي .. 
ديمه : انا اتوقع انها رفضت تتعالج تبي تعاندك انت .. 
مشاري : انا ؟ ليش عاد ؟
ديمه : لانها الصراحه ماشافت منك شي زين كل سالفه اعبر من الثانيه 
مشاري جاه احبااااط : خلاص ماني داخل 
ديمه : يلا عاد عن السخافه لازم تدش على الاقل شوفها شتبي ؟
مشاري : ليش ادش ؟ مو اهي ماشافت مني شي زين ؟ انا نقطه سودا بحياتها ماشافت مني شي مشرف ابد .. 
طلع بومحمد من الغرفه وشاف مشاري .. بومحمد : انت هني ؟ ادخل حياك

انتظروا الجزء التاشع عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه خيوووه

بإنتظار بقية الاحداث

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمو علي القصة والله يعطيكي العافية

ولا تطولين علينا

مع خالص تحياتي بو فيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

الجـــزء الثامن عشــر :: 
دخل مشاري الغرفه واهو تعباااان خايف من هالمقابله .. خصوصا من سمع كلام ديمه وكان بالغرفه بو محمد وديمه وميشو .. 
بومحمد يكلم انوار : هذا مشاري جبناه .. يلا المهم تخلصينا وتقولين رايج
انوار شافت مشاري بنظرة مشاري بنفسه استنكر منها .. 
انوار : استريح ليش واقف !
مشاري مافهم شي من نظرتها الا ان اليوم هذا ماراح يعدي على خير ..!
مشاري : شلونج انوار ان شاء الله الحين احسن ؟
انوار : ليش يهمك يعني ؟ 
مشاري سكت عرف ان نفسيتها زفت شلون بتتكلم معاه واهو بعد نفسيته تعبانه ؟ يعني بالاخير اكيد بيصير شي لا يحمد عقباه ..!
" الله يستر ..!"
مشاري : بنت عمي ولازم اسأل عنج
ديمه ردت عنها : اهي الحمد لله بخير بس ننطرها تقول رايها بخصوص العمليه والعلاج
مشاري لف على انوار : وانتِ لالحين معارضه ؟
انوار : ممكن اسألك سؤال ؟
مشاري : تفضلي ؟
انوار : انت اللي انقذتني ؟
مشاري : أي نعم 
انوار : ممكن اعرف ليش؟
بومحمد التفت عليها معصب
بومحمد : الحين 4 ايام نحايل فيج بالاخير ناديته عشان تسألين هالسؤال ؟ صج ماعندج سالفه .... شي اكييد بيساعددج حتى الهندي لوشافج بيساعدج انوار لا تخيليني اعصب
تدخلت ديمه
ديمه : يباااا شفيك هد اعصابك 
بومحمد : اختج ماعندها سالفه ... جزاه الولد منقذها بغت تموت نزفت كل دمها لو الله ثم مساعدته جان البنت الحين ميته 
ديمه : انزين يبا الانفعال عمره مايسوي شي .. هد اعصابك 
بومحمد قام من مكانه : انوار انا سكت لج ها 4 ايام وقلتي جيبوا مشاري وجبناه .. انتِ راح ترضين راح ترضين ... لان هذي صحتج وما يصير اشوفج تهملينها بهالطريقه واتم ساكت .. لو أي عمليه جان وافقت ولا رديت عليج بس هالعمليه بالذات لازم رايج لانها تخص شكلج الخارجي .. وبالذات انا معطيج الحريه بالاختيار عشان اذا وافقتي وسويتيها وصار شي لا سمح الله ماتقولين انتوا ضغتوا علي ولا شي .. بس العلاج بتبدين فيه ان شاء الله وماراح اخذ رايج فيه .. 
انوار طالعت ابوها ببلاده .. خلاص ماعاد يهمها أي كلام .. بومحمد ماقدر يقعد اكثر بيخليها تفكر بالكلام اللي قاله طلع وخذا معاه ميشو اللي كانت خايفه من صراخ ابوها .. ديمه لحقت ابوها لانه كان منفعل ويوم طلعت وكلمته قالها انه زين بس بيروح البيت يرتاح ووصاها على اختها .. وردت مره ثانيه لغرفة انوار .. 
الفتره البسيطه اللي طلع فيها بومحمد ولحقته ديمه كانت انوار ساكته وشابكه ايدينها وتحركهم بطريقه دائريه وصابه كل غضبها بهالحركه عشان تشيل منها التوتر .. ونظرها على ايدينها ... اما مشاري كان ساكت ومنصدم من اللي قاعد يصير ... وحاس ان تعبااااان وان انوار اهي اللي زادت عليه هالتعب بتصرفاتها وعنادها
ديمه دخلت : راح البيت 
انوار : اهو ليش يعصب ويتنرفز انا اللي ابيه بسويه ..! وهذي صحتي ولا حد يتدخل فيها
ديمه : انزين الولد قاعد مو انتِ مناديته يلا قولي شتبين !
لفت انوار على مشاري اللي كان قاعد على الكرسي وعيونه على الارض يسمع كلامهم ومن تكلمت ديمه رفع نظره 
مشاري : أي صح والله اني متخرع قلت شنو هالشي الضروري اللي مناديني عليه ؟
انوار : سألتك سؤال وماجاوبت ؟
0مشاري : اعتقد ابوج جاوبج 
انوار : انت بالذات ليش انقذتني مو انت اللي تكرهني ؟ وتتمنى اليوم اللي تشوفني فيه بهالحال واردى ؟تجي تنقذني ؟؟ موانت اللي مديت ايدك علي !! انت اللي اهنتني ببيتك ؟ انت اللي تكرهه شي اسمه انوار منذ الازل .. ومن زمان كنا ننطر منو اللي يحطم الثاني بالاخير ؟ تجي انت اللي تنقذني ؟ اكيد في سبب لاتقولي بنت عمي وبساعدها .. انت كنت تكرهني كره العمى وحتى انا بعد ابشرك اكرهك اكثر .. شالي يخليك تتلقف وتنقذني ؟؟
مشاري : تكرهيني اتحبيني هذي مشكلتج .. بس انا اللي سويته اهو الواجب .. 
انوار : انت تدري اذا انقذتني بتم طول عمري بعاهه كنت تبي تتلذ بشوفتي جذي ؟ وتنقتم مني لاني انا الوحيده اللي دريت عن فضيحتك !
مشاري قام من الكرسي وجهه بدا يتجهم من هالكلام !!
مشاري : لي هالدرجه انا منحط بنظرج ؟؟؟ انتِ شتقولين ؟؟ بليز خليني استوعب !
انوار : امبلا هذي هي انوار بنظرك ..... وانت شفتني انزف تدري اني يمكن ما اعيش وانت بنفسك قلت انك انت السبب بإعاقه رجلي ... ليش ماخليتني اموت مكاني وريحتني ؟؟؟ عاجبك منظري جذي ؟؟ 
مشاري : انتِ تقولين يوم قدرت ليش ما خليتني اموت ؟ انزين يوم قدرتي انج تفضحيني ليش مافضحتيني ؟؟ 
انوار طالعته منصدمه وقبل لا ترد كمل كلامه 
مشاري: وبعدين مو هذي انوار بنظري اللي بنظري وحده طلعتني من الظلام للنور .. وحده كبت علي الماي البارد عشان تقومني من الاحلام اللي كنت عايشها بسذاجتي !! وحده انا مديون لها طول عمري .. ويوم شفتج بالمزرعه كنت جاي مخصوص عشان اقولج اني انا تغيرت وكنت ناوي انهي هالزعل اللي تم من اليوم اللي طقيتج فيه .. بس للأسف ما شفتج الا بأبشع حادث مر علي ... وتتوقعين بشوفج وبسكت ؟؟ محد له قلب يتحمل يشوفج بهالمنظر الا انا وابوج واحنا اللي ساعدناج ..... واي انسان بشوفه بنفس الحادث اكيد بنقذه وبساعده ترا قلبي مو قاسي لي هالدرجه !!
انوار : يعني شفقه ؟؟
مشاري : لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله ..... انوار تراني تعبان .. انتِ ماراح تعدين هاليوم على خير يعني؟؟ انتِ شتبين مني بالضبط ؟؟ 
انوار : اللي بعرفه انت اللي شتبي مني بالضبط ؟؟ 
مشاري طالع ديمه بأسف وكأنه يقولها " اختج فاصله علي اليوم ! "
مشاري : مابي منج الا توافقين على العمليه 
انوار : يعني انت تبي هالشي ؟؟ 
مشاري : أي
انوار : اجل خلاص ماراح اسوي العمليه ... 
مشاري الغضب اجتاحه وسكن كل خليه من خلاياه وعلى وقفته مسك حديده السرير بيدينه الثنتين 
مشاري : السالفه عناد يعني ؟؟ 
انوار : سمها اللي تبي .... 
مشاري : يعني ناويه اتحمليني ذنبج طول العمر ؟ 
انوار : أي ناويه عندك شي ؟
مشاري : اوكي سوي الي يريحج والله يسامحج 
وطلع من الغرفه ومن المستشفى بكبره .. 
ديمه : انتِ شسويتيييي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انوار : بليز ديمه اطلعي برى 
ديمه : وين تبيني اروح ؟ 
انوار : روحي البيت 
ديمه : ماقدر ابوي بيجي المغرب بعدين برد معاه
انوار : انا متى اطلع من المستشفى ؟
ديمه : يقول ابوي يمكن باجر .. 
انوار : فكه .. 
ديمه : الحين شلون غرفتج فوق وماعندنا انصنصير شلون بتصعدين ؟ 
انوار : عادي اخذ غرفة الضيوف اللي تحت لاتعقدين السالفه.. 
ديمه : حرام عليج زعلتي مشاري شكله هموم الدنيا فيه يوم طلع 
انوار : ومن يكون اهو اصلا ؟ بليز يعني لا تجييبين لي سيرته هالانسان اكرهه كره العمى .. احس اهو سبب المصايب كلها .. 
ديمه : بس لا تنسين انه اهو اللي كلم عمي عشان تتم خطبتي .. 
انوار : خلاص اللي نبيه منه سواه بعد شيبي
ديمه : انتِ لاحين قاطه اللوم كله على مشاري ؟؟ انتِ تدرين شلون صار الحادث ؟ تدرين ان البقي اللي شكبره دعمج وانتِ بقمة سرعتج .. وطيرج ورى الشجر .. وانقلب القاري بكبره عليج ورجولج انشبت بالشجر .. اهو اللي عليه انه طلع رجولج من الشجر وجاب السياره ووداج المستشفى مع ابوي .. سوى شي غلط ؟؟ ليش تحملينه الذنب؟
انوار : ليش تعيدين السالفه انا عارفتها ... انا مستغربه من دخوله فجأه بحياتي ... واللي ابيه منه انه يطلع منها ويفكني ... مالقيت شي زين منه اول مره طقني والثانيه تسبب بإعاقه رجلي ... والمشكله انه يطالعني بنظرات شفقه واول ماشاف وجهي انصدم ..! احسن بتم بهالتشووهه واخلي الكل يكرهني وبنفرهم مني.. 
ديمه : الله يخلف علينا دام هذا تفكيرج ؟
انوار : كل ماتكلمت بهالموضوع راسي يعورني ... بليز لا تجيبين لي طاري مشاري مره ثانيه وقوليله لا تجي مره ثانيه... خلاص انسى ان عندك بنت عم اسمها انوار ... مو ناقصين نظرات شفقه من ولد مها !
ديمه : ترى مهما كان مارضى عليه هذا جزا المعروف اللي سواه ؟
انوار: تدافعين عنه عشانه اهو اللي كلم عمي وتمم هالخطبه ؟
ديمه : شلووووووون صاير تفكيرج انتِ ؟ انا اشك ان الضربه جات على المخ .....!

----------


## أختكم في الله

انوار : أي صح على المخ وتراني مو صاحيه بعد 
ديمه : انوار ؟
انوار : خليني لحالي مالي خلقكم ولا لي خلق شي بهالدنيا ادعي ربي انه ياخذني تراني محتاجه هالدعاء 
ديمه : انا لازم اخليج ترتاحين .. وتقلبين كلام ابوي ببالج .. انا بنزل الكافتيريا اوكي 
انوار : أي احسن تسوين خير
طالعتها ديمه باستغراب ونزلت .. 
مرت الايام تركض ورى بعض وعدا اول شهر من الحادث .. التزمت انوار البيت ولا طلعت مكان وقفت قيدها هالكورس .. وخصوصا ان نفسيتها انقلبت على الكل زفت بزفت .. فا قاموا يخلونها بروحها .. بناء على طلبها ورغبتها .. بدا اول شهر علاج طبيعي وكل اسبوع تروح مرتين المستشفى وتكون تحت اشراف طبي كامل .. ويعلمونها كذا تمرين تطبقه بالبيت ويختبرونها الاسبوع اللي بعده ويشوفون هل في تقدم بالحاله او لا .. ما سوت العمليه وهالشي اللي مضايق ابوها الى اليوم .. ولكن ما يقدر يقولها شي .. لانها رافضه رفض تام .. وارضخت لرغبه ابوها بالعلاج الطبيعي غصبن عنها .. وصارلها شهر تقريبا ماشافت الشارع .. وكل ما حايلوها بيطلعونها تعصب وتكسر التحف لين يطلعون من غرفتها الجديده بالطابق الارضي .. ويقهرهاا زياده ان ميشو وحمود يلعبون عليها ويجرون الويل جير ويلعبون فيه يودونها يمين يسار يوم زهقت من هالحاله التزمت بالعلاج اول اسبوعين كانت اتسويه بشكل عادي ولا لاحظوا أي تقدم لكن من شافت معامله خوانها الصغار .. دخلت ببالها انها ترد تمشي طبيعيه مره ثانيه .. وخصوصا انها وقفت قيدها فا حبت ماترجع الجامعه الا وهي تمشي مثل قبل دام هالشي يقدر يرجع طبيعي ... والكل مستغرب من نفسيتها .. يعني شي طبيعي اللي صار والعلاج استمرت فيه والعمليه اهي ماتبيها ليش هالنفسيه ماحد يعرف ؟ وطبعا لا مشاري ولا مشعل بينوا خلال هالشهر .. مشعل كان ملتهي بالدوري الوطني وكان ياخذ اخبار ديمه من دلال وبما ان انوار حيل ابتعدت عن ديمه الفتره اللي طافت دلال عوضت ديمه هالنقص وصارت لها الصديقه والاخت .. وخصوصا واهم مرتاحين لبعض .. اما مشاري كان ماخذ موقف من انوار على اللي صار بينهم اخر مره .. وخلال هالشهر ردّ يشتغل مع ابوه .. وتعدلت اوضاعه كلها الا النفسيه ماكان له خلق شي .. وكل مايبي ينام يطري له شيين الشي الاول منظر الطراق اللي عطاه انوار والثاني منظر الحادث ووالاعاقه اللي سببها لها .. وتأنيب الضمير كان ملازمه وحاول يسأل عنها بس اكتشف انها ملازمه غرفتها ولا تطلع منها وتضاييق حيل من هالوضع اللي اهي عايشه فيه .. وخصوصا يوم قالوا له انها وقفت قيدها حزتها زعل من قلب وكان ناوي يكلم عمه لان بنته تسوي تصرفات تطلع الواحد من طوره بس بالاخير حس انه حيل يتدخل بحياتها واهي وحده تكرهه المفروض ما يعطيها أي اهتمام .. بس احساس ان كل اللي قاعده تسويه انوار اهو سببه يحسسه بالذنب القاااااتل .. والشي الجدير بالذكر ان مشاري صارت كل صلواته بالمسجد مع جده مايتركها وصار قبل لا يأذن الفجر لا اراديا يقوم ويكون عنده وقت يقوم جده ويروحون مع بعض.. حس بطعم التغيير اللي قلب حياته .. خصوصا ان المسجد بفريجهم .. وكان دايما يدعي لها الله يشافيها .. وكان يقول لجده لاتنسى انوار بالدعاء .. وكان جدها ميت يشوفها بس عرف انها كارهه العالم وماتبي تشوف احد .. وهالشي بعد ضايقه حيل .. وخلال هالشهر مسكوا راعي البقي الهندي اللي دعم انوار .. وبومحمد كان طالع من المزرعه وماسك الهندي ومركبه السياره وكان زاااااافه لين قال بس ومركبه عشان يشتكي عليه .. ويرفع عليه قضيه على اللي سواه بأنوار .. وخصوصا ان البقيات بالكويت غير مرخصه تجاريا .. 
يومها كان مشاري بالمزرعه مع اخوه االلي اصغر منه بخمس سنين جراح .. 
جراح : منو هالهندي اللي مركبه عمي بسيارته ؟
مشاري : مادري والله !
جراح : اففف الفضول بيذبحني شفته يزفه وبعدين ركبه انا بروح اسأل
مشاري: وافنا بأخر الانباء جزاك الله خير
جراح ضحك وراح وبعد ما استفسر .. رجع وقال لمشاري 
مشاري : الهندي اللي دعم انواررر؟؟؟؟
جراح : أي لقوه منخش من الخرعه من ذاك اليوم
مشاري : الحين اهو بالسياره ؟
جراح : أي ليش
مشاري قام من مكانه وراح لسيارة عمه قبل لا اتحرك 
مشاري : عمي شراح تسوي فيه ؟
بومحمد : بشرشحه بالمخفر وبرفع عليه قضيه 
مشاري : ليش قضايا ومخافر نزله لي وانا اعلمه الشغل العدل 
بومحمد : لا شبتسوي فيه ؟
مشاري : نزله نزله فيني حره لازم اطلعها 
بومحمد : خلهم اهم يعرفون يتصرفون معاه 
مشاري : حتى لو وديته السجن قاعد له قاعد له فا نزله الحين خلني ابرد حرتي احسن .. 
بومحمد : والا اقولك اخذه يستاهل اللي بيجيه .. هالهيس جزاه يسوق وعيونه بالسماء
مشاري استانس ومن نزلوا الهندي استلمه طق وترفس لين الهندي كرهه الدنيا .. وبعدها جاء يرجف عند بومحمد يقول طقوني بس لا تودوني المخفر .. لان مشاري بعد كل هالطق قاله نهايتك بالمخفر عاش الهندي برعب .. بالاخير تركه بومحمد .. لين الهندي من الفرحه حب راسه وتشكره .. خلال الشهر اللي طاف وصلوا محسن ومها وجراح من السفر .. واول ماصلوا قعدوا سبوع وبعدين خذوا بومحسن مشاري العمره وراحوا وتوهم رادين والخميس هذا بتكون العزيمه بيت جدهم على ردتهم بالسلامه .. 
يوم الاربعاء .. ادخلت ديمه على انوار واهي قاعده على الويل جير ووجها على الدريشه اللي تطل على الحديقه .. والغريب انها دخلت وصكت الباب ولا حست عليها انوار .. وبعد ماقربت منها شافت دموعها على خدها استغربت .. انوار دايما تبين لهم صورتها القويه ولاتنزل دموعها الا بالشديد القوي عكس ديمه اللي من أي كلمه تبجي .. ! كانت حاسه ديمه ان انوار متغيره من زمان واعذرتها على اللي صارلها .. والنفسيه متغيره اوكي بس انها تبجي ؟؟ شنو اللي يدور بمخها ؟ هالشي اللي ودهم يعرفونه خلال هالشهر كله ولاقدروا ..!
ديمه : احم انوار
توقعت ديمه ان انوار تمسح دموعها وتكابر كالعادة.. لكن ماتحركت .. 
ديمه قعدت قبالها : انوار ليش هالدموع ؟
انوار : راس مالي هالدموع مستكثرتهم علي ؟
ديمه : ممكن اعرف ليش اللي تسوينه بعمرج لا ربج ولا رسوله ولا احنا نرضا باللي تسوينه 
انوار : انهي النقاش 
هالكلمه اذا قالتها انوار يعني المفروض اللي جدامها يطلع ويخليها بروحها .. والا تكسر اللي عندها عشان اتعلمه ان وجوده غير مرغوب فيه .. 
ديمه : بليز لحظه انا ماقلت لج ليش انا جايه 
انوار : اها جايه عشان سبب مو لله !
ديمه : مو وقته تفهمين على كيفج .. اسمعي جدي وعمي محسن ومها وجراح ومشاري توهم رادين من العمره .. ومسوين لهم باجر عزيمه .. وجدي ملزززززم عليج تجين قال ان ماجاتني تتحمدلي بالسلامه (وضحكت) جروها من كشتها وجيبوها لي انا اسنعها 
انوار : روحي قولي له تراك غالي علينا واهي اذا ماتبي تجي مو عشان شي بس ماتبي تخرعك بشكلها .. وبس وصلي له سلامي .. 
ديمه : يحليلج ههههههههههههه والله ماقول الا يحليلج .. ترى ماعنده خيري ميري اقولج لزم قال تجيني غصبن عنها .. 
انوار : والله عاد كيفه .. ماني طالعه من البيت 
ديمه : صج ماتستحين يعني تبينه يجيج البيت فرضا ؟؟
انوار صرخت : بليز ديمه فكيني انتِ تدرين ان هذاك البيت خصوصا مابي اطبه .. وانتِ عارفه ليش
ديمه : شنو يعني عشان مشاري ؟ 
انوار : أي مابي اشوفه 
ديمه : صج ماعندج سالفه اقولج عزيمه يعني بيكون بالدوانيه ماراح يدش داخل .. 
انوار : ولو مابي اروح 
ديمه : على العموم اذا جاج ابوي يعني اعرفي ان الامر منتهي وانج رايحه رايحه لا محاله .. 
انوار : انزين مشكوره اطلعي وصكي الباب
وجاها نفس اليوم ابوها وقالها تجهز روحها حق عزيمه باجر ولاقدرت ترفض لانه كان امر من السلطات العليا (جدها )
بنفس هاليوم .. 
محسن : ودي للمره صوغتها 
مها : ياخي انت المفروض ماتتحكم فيني .. انت رديت لهم شي راجع لك انا مابي 
محسن : انا مارجعت لهم حبا فيهم .. الانسان يدور مصالحه ويروح وراها 
مها : انت عندك مصالح معاهم انا ماعندي !
محسن : انا الحمدلله رحت وصفيت بالي وجهزت خطط جديده .. ومشاريع جديده ببالي .. 
مها : اشوى انا عبالي لعبوا بمخك .. والا سوولك عمل جديد !
محسن : خلي منج العمل وهالسوالف وروحي انجبي لي غدا 
مها : انزين اسمع مشاري واشتغل عندك وكل اللي تبيه صااار 
محسن : انزين ؟
مها : ابيك تطلعني ببيت 
محسن : ليش؟
مها : بس ابي اطلع من هالمستنقع 
محسن : بيت اهلي مستنقع ؟ 
مها : ياخي بعد هالعمر ابي احس باستقلاليتي 
محسن : يعني ماعندج ام رجل عشان تقولين بحس باستقلاليتي .. 
مها : انت كل شي عندك لا .. افف منك ومن اهلك ومن هالعيشه اللي تقصر العمر 
محسن : لاو الله !
مها : لابعد قول شي !! أي العيشه مع اهلك تقصر العمر 
محسن : قولي انج غيرانه من حصه وتبين بيت 
مها : أي شفيها اذا قلت ابي بيت ؟ اهي احسن مني ؟
محسن : هههههههههه مشكله الحريم !! صج ناقصات عقل ودين !
مها : لا انتوا الكاملين !
محسن : يلا عاد صكي حلجج 
مها : ترى حيل طايحه من عينك المره ؟ 
محسن : أي اذا مثلج طايحه ونص 
مها : حبييبي انا الحين حالي حالك من يعطوني حقوقي كامله بناشبكم بالمجلس

----------


## أختكم في الله

محسن : الله يستر على ديرتنا اذا بياخذون ارائج !! عز الله بتخرب 
مها : مشكله المتخلفين 
محسن : خلي مني حقوق المرأه والخرابيط ترى مكانج بيتج وشغلج غيره مالج حاجه فيه .. وانا عارف نوعيتج اذا انهد لسانهم مايسكتون !! فما بالج اذا عطوج المايك وقالوا تكلمي ؟ 
مها : بسوي اشياء ما تطري على بالك .. بس خلهم يوافقون على هالقرار 
محسن : لا تكفين بس واذا وافقوا انتِ شكو ؟
مها : برشح روحي .. 
محسن : اهااااااا ياسلام وان شاء الله تسوين لج مقر انتخابي وتخلين جراح ومشاري اهم مفاتيح انتخابيه ؟؟ 
مها : أي بعد شفيها عيالي اذا مانفعوني بالوقت اللي محتاجتهم فيه متى بينفعوني ؟
محسن : اقووووووول روحي انجبي غداااااااااي بس 
مها :اففففف انزين ..!
على ثاني يوم .. على المغرب راحوا كلهم بيت جدهم .. مع انوار لاول مره بعد شهر كامل انقطاع عن المحيط الخارجي الا للمستشفى .. 
بالصاله الكل مجتمع وكانوا يسولفون .. وانوار كانت ساكته طول اليوم الا يوم دخل جدها .. جاء وقعد عندها وماقام منها الا وهي تضحك لين تطمن عليها واستسمح منها لان عنده ضيوف والا كان بيقعد معاها اكثر وخصوصا واهو اللي ملّح على جيتها البيت .. ومن بعد ماسمعت مها تسولف عن جزر الكاريبي قاعده وتتفلسف .. حركت كرسيها المتحرك وراح للحديقه الخلفيه .. مثل ما تسوي دايما لا تضايقت ببيتهم .. وبعد فترت نص ساعه جاتها ديمه 
ديمه : ليش برى ؟ ماتحسين بالبرد ؟ تراهم راحوا الصاله الكبيره .. تعالي الصاله مافيها احد 
انوار اوكي .. ومسكت ديمه الكرسي ببتدزها وهاوشتها انوار 
انوار : اعتقد انا عندي ايدين اعرف ادز
خلتها ديمه على راحتها ودخلت .. شوي ولحقتها انوار .. واهم قاعدين .. لحالهم دخل عليهم جراح ومن شاف انوار بسط بالصاله 
جراح : يااااحي الله بناااات عمي اللي ماشوفهم كلللللش
ديمه : والله كل ماجينا انت هايت مع ربعك والا مسافر 
جراح : امم اذا على السفر معاكم حق 
ديمه : بس جاهزين للتشرهه !
جراح : هههههه هاشلونج انوار عساج بخير ؟ 
انوار : انا بخير الله يسلمج 
جراح : ها شكلج حرمتي من المزرعه ؟
انوار ابتسمت : لا بالعكس لا لحين احبها واللي صار قضاء وقدر 
جراح : ايوااااا على الكلام الحلوو .. اجل شرايج نكلم جدي يودينا باجر ؟
انوار : ماعندي مانع 
ديمه طالعت انوار باستغراب هذي اللي ماطلعت شهر كامل توافق تطلع وو وين ؟ المزرعه !!
ديمه : المزرعه انتوا من صجكم ؟ انا لو اموت ما اطبها بعد ذاك اليوم
انوار : ليش يعني ؟ شفيها اذا رحنا ؟ حرام او عيب !
ديمه : كيفكم اذا بتروحون بس انا نووو وي 
انوار : عاد انا طقت مزاجي اروح .. شلون يعني ؟
ديمه : عاد انتِ عنادج على مستوى .. كيفج روحي .. 
على كلامهم سمعوا واحد داخل يصارخ من الدوانيه وماسك دله قهوه
مشاري : جراااااحوااااااااا وصمخ وين القهوه الجديده؟؟؟ 
جراح : يوووووه نسيت اقولهم يسوون !!
مشاري : بس فاضي تسولف مع البنات ؟ 
جراح : أي عادي بنات عمي 
مشاري يوم شاف الكلام ضايع معاه والشرار يطير من عيونه راح نادى الخدامه ومن جات 
مشاري : هاج هذي الدله اغسليها وسوي جديد 
عطاها وهدّ ايده عباله بتمسكها واهي من الخوف من صوته العالي منزله عينها ايدها تحت وطاحت الدله على رجله 
مشاري : آآآآآآآآي ماتشوفيييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟
الخدامه : سوووووري بابا
مشاري : لالحين واقفه روووووحي من وجهي 
ولفّ على جراح معصب 
مشاري : انت شغلك بعدين 
ومن شاف جراح شاف وحده قاعده على كرسي متحرك على يساره .. وشاف ديمه معاهم .. ركز نظره عليها وشاف انوار بس منزله راسها .. وديمه تضحك
ديمه : سلامات ماتشوف شر 
مشاري : الشر مايجيج جات سليمه ...... هذي انوار ؟
ديمه : أي 
مشاري شافها بنظره: اهاااا .. يلا جراح قوم اخذ القهوه الجديده ودها الدوانيه واقعد هناك على ما اغير دشداشتي مره ثانيه على القهوه اللي انكبت علي واجيك 
جراح : اوكي 
راح مشاري فوق وراح جراح الدوانيه 
ديمه وانوار على وجيهم علامات استفهام ليش ماسلم على انوار ؟؟ هذا واهو ماشافها شهر 
ديمه : صج مايستحي 
انوار : هامني يعني ؟ 
ديمه سكتت واهي منقهره من حركته البايخه .. ومستغربه من امر هالاثنين علاقتهم غريبه جدا جدا .. لاهم عيال عم سنعين مثل عيال خلق الله وكل واحد نفسيته بخشمه ..!
انوار : متى نرد البيت ؟؟ 
ديمه : تو الناس تونا واصلين ليش بتردين ؟ 
انوار : عاجبج شكلي الرايح والراد يطالعني باشمئزاز !
ديمه : اشمئزاز ؟؟؟ انتِ شتخربطين ؟
انوار : لا والله جنج ما شفتي ولد عمج المصون ؟ حتى السلام متخسره مسكين مالومه مايبي يتخرع شنو يعني ....تقلده( هذي انوار ؟ ) ليش ان شاء الله مايعرفني والا عشاني قاعده على كرسي متحرك الحين ماعرفني ..! 
ديمه : انوار حبيبتي مو زين الانفعال .. خلاص انتِ قلتي مو هامني يعني بطقاق ماعليج منه
انوار : انزين انا قلتلج انا اتضايق ولا ابي اشوفه ليش خليتوني اجي ؟
ديمه : انتِ مو جايه عشانه خلاص طنشيه انسي انج شفتيه 
انوار : اففففف 
حركت انوار كرسيها وراحت الحديقه مره ثانيه .. وديمه راحت للصاله الثانيه الي فيها الجمعه .. صحيح انجرحت من حركته لكن خلاص جرح على جرح ماعاد يفرق عندها .. ولا خصوصا انه من مشاري .. يعني المفروض تطنش كثر ماتقدر .. وبما ان اول زياره لها لبيت جدها من بعد شهر وصار جذي خلاص من ترجع البيت حطت ببالها ان حتى اهلها ماتبي تشوفهم .. ليش كل ماشافت احد لمحت من عيونه نظرت الشفقه ؟؟ هالشي الوحيد اللي يحبط المعاقين اهم مثلنا يحسوون اكثر منا .. وبهاللحظه حست بشعورهم .. واصرت بداخلها انها تستمر بالعلاج لو طول سنين المهم ترجع تمشي على رجولها وتستغني عن النظرات اللي تتحذف عليها من كل صوب .. من ابعد الناس لي اقربهم .. ماحست بالوقت ربع ساعه والا نص ساعه مرت .. ماحست بروحها الا متحركه من مكانه والعجب انها ماحركت الكرسي .. ولفت وراها 
جراح : انتِ هنيييي وانا عبالي داخل
انوار ابتسمت يوم شافته حست انه بعيد عن هالعايله حييييل .. عشان جذي ترتاح اذا شافته 
انوار : أي هني وين رحت 
جراح : شسوي وهقني مشاري بالقهوه مره رايح ومره راد 
انوار : أي بعد صرت رجال يعتمد عليك 
جراح : احم ايوا المعنويات بتضرب العداد 
انوار : هههههههههه 
جراح : انوارو تو الحين شاورت جدي يقول عادي بيروح باجر المزرعه يوم قلتله ان انوار بتروح معانا استانس قال بتنور المزرعه 
انوار : يااااي وناسه 
جراح : المشكله قلت لابوج قال خلوها وقت ثاني انا معزوم
انوار : لا والله وانا شعلي فيه انتوا مروني 
جراح : بس مايصير لازم تستأذنين منه 
انوار : واللي يعافيك تراني رايحه مع جدي ماراح يقول شي وبعدين اهو دايما يحن يبيني اطلع من البيت 
جراح : خلاص دام جذي تمام 
انوار : ليش انت قلت له اني انا بروح وعيا ؟
جراح : لا ماقلت له
انوار : اوكي باجر مروني بعد صلاه العصر بكون ناطرتكم 
جراح : اوكي 
انوار : بس بليز جراح ممكن اطلب طلب 
جراح : تفضلي 
انوار : مابي احد يجي معانا ... حتى ديمه ماراح اخليها تجي .. 
جراح : احد مثل منو ؟
انوار : أي احد 
جراح : اهااااااا فهمممت قصدج ...... 
وابتسم
انوار : شفهمت ؟
جراح : ولايهمج ماراح اخلي خواتي يجون 
انوار : لا انا قصدي ولا احد سواءا خواتك والا غيرهم
جراح : اها اوكي 
انوار : وعد ؟ 
جراح : افا عليج وعد
شوي الا سمع صوت مشاري مره ثانيه 
جراح : لحووووووووول هذا شيبي اخاف اشتغل عنده واناا مادري ؟
انوار : روح له لا تخليه يجي 
جراح : اففففف والله ان هالاخو علـــــّه 
انوار : روح ترى صوته قرب لاتخليه يجي هني بليز
جراح قعد يتحلطم : افففف يعني شسوي القهوه ماخلصت مشكله العزايم مايصير نطلب لهم من ستاربكس ويفكونا ! 
انوار : هههههههههههههههههه والله انك مو صاحي 
وعلى صوت ضحكتها ميز مشاري انهم موجودين بالحديقه 
مشاري : هلا والله ؟ الاخ مبسط هني ؟ وانا صوتي راح وانا اناديك ؟
انوار مبتسمه: خلاص جراح روح ولاتنسى الوعد 
جراح ابتسم : افااااا عليج بس انتِ خلج جاهزه .. 
انوار : اكيييييد 
مشاري يطالعهم والفضول بيقتله 
" وعد ؟ أي وعد وبينهم وعد بعد ؟ لا والضحكه شاقه الحلج يعني ليش هالمعامله لغيري وانا لا انا شسوييييت لج يا انوارررررر حرام عليج ..! اوووكي بس ماكون ولد محسن ان ماعرفت شسالفة!!"
مشاري يطالع اخوه واهو منقهر : روح ود الدلال داخل الدوانيه واقعد هناك انا شوي وبجي 
جراح : اوكي أي اوامر ثانيه سيادتك ؟
مشاري : روح بلا تمصخر 
جراح : اففف ماتشوفون عزايم الغرب شحلوها .. كل واحد بيده وجبته وخلاص بلا روح صب وروح تعال 
مشاري : مشكله اللي متأثرين بالغرب ! انت من تخفف هالسفرات وانت بخير 
دخل جراح داخل .. وضل مشاري واقف .. قبل لاتعطيه المجال يتكلم حركت كرسيها ودخلت داخل .. واهو على وقفته .. شنو اللي داخل مشاري ؟ وليش واقف هالوقفه .. ليش ماسلم عليها هالاسئله كلها تدور ببال انوار لدرجه انها رفضت تلقاالها اجوبه من مشاري نفسه فا عشان جذي دخلت ... ماتحملت ينظرلها مره ثانيه بنفس نظره الشفقه ... 
على ثاني يوم .. استأذنت انوار من ابوها .. واستانس انها بتطلع من البيت .. وماقال شي دامها بتروح مع جدها .. بس قالها تاخذ ديمه معاها بس انوار مارضت تبي تروح بروحها .. ومع هذا ما اعترض .. ماصدق على الله انها تطلع اذا طلعت امس واليوم بعد هذا تطور كبير بالنسبه لها .. مرها جدها ومعاه جراح .. وراحوا المزرعه .. واهم بالسياره 
بومحسن : انوار ليش ماخليتي خواتج يجون معاج ؟
انوار : بس ابي اطلع بروحي 
بومحسن : انزين على الاقل حمود عشان يستانس مع جراح
انوار : يبا انا زين مني طلعت فا مابي احد معاي .. 
بومحسن : يلا عساج تستانسين اليوم 
انوار: ان شاء الله دامني معاك اكيد بستانس 
بومحسن : اليوم بنلف على المزرعه كلها وبنشوف شاللي نبت وشاللي عبوه بالصناديق 
انوار : وناسه يعني جوله استكشافيه ؟
بومحسن : أي وبوريكم اشياء انتوا ماشفتوها بالمزرعه 
جراح : ياعينيييي يعني لنا السبق فاكتشافها 
بومحسن : أي بعد شتبون 
وهم يسولفون رنّ تلفون جراح 
جراح : افففففف هذا فوق المليون مره اليوم داق مادرررررري شيبيي؟؟؟؟
بومحسن : منو ؟
جراح : حفيدك المصون 
بومحسن : مشاري ؟
جراح : أي يعني مستلمني من امس ازعاج .. افف مشكله الاخو الكبير
بومحسن : ردّ عليه يمكن يبي شي ضروري
جراح : لا تخاف اعرفه هذا بس يتأمر على راسي .. مو المسكين مو مصدق ان عنده اخو اصغر منه .. يحط حرته فيني 
بومحسن : افا هذا الكلام تقوله عن اخوك ؟ 
جراح : يبا هذا مشاري غ ث ه غثه .. يبط الجبد 
انوار : أي والله صاج 
بومحسن : لا والله ؟ عطني التلفون انا برد ّ عليه 
جراح : لا خله يموت واهو يدق شكله بيموت ويعرف وين رايح .. خله على نار بس ماكو شغل عنده الا جراح ؟
بومحسن : مالت عليك امحق اخو .. انا بدق عليه من تلفوني 
جراح : طلبتك لا تقوله اني معاك ابيه ينقهر 
بومحسن : انزين 
ودق بومحسن على مشاري وبعد السلام 
مشاري : يبا جراح معاك ؟
بومحسن شاف جراح وهو يأشرله بمعنى " لاتقول تكفى ! "
بومحسن ماقدر يجذب : أي معاي ليش شبغيت ؟
مشاري : أيا الهيس ليش مايرد على تلفونه ؟
بومحسن : مايبيك تعرف وينه فيه 
مشاري : بعد؟ ليش يبا انتوا وينكم ؟

----------


## أختكم في الله

بومحسن : رايحين المزرعه 
مشاري : ياسلام ! وليش الاخ ما يقولي 
بومحسن : مادري عنه
مشاري : قوله انا عناد له بجي وبعلمه شلون يرد على تلفونه 
بومحسن : مايخالف حياك الله
وبعد ماصك التلفون 
جراح : لييشش قلتتت له ؟؟؟؟
انوار : لحوووووووول عاد هذا اللي ما بي اشوف رقعه وجهه
بومحسن : تراه مو ماكل حلال ابوكم شفيكم عليه ؟ خلوه بيجي حياه الله مايبي مايشوف شر
انوار باحباط : يبااااااا احنا جايين نستاااااااانس 
جراح : افففففف خربت الطلعه من اولهااااااا !
انوار : مالنا دخل مانبي نشوفه
جراح : لقيتها ماعليج لا انا ولا انتِ نبي نشوفه .. بنخلي جدي يقطنا على المزرعه من ورى صوب المحميات .. هناك نقعد ونبسط ونخلي فاروق يسوي لنا شاي 
انوار : أي احسن 
جراح : واذا راح الاخ المحترم مشاري دق علينا عشان نرد 
بومحسن : كيفكم 
اول ما وصلوا .. قطهم جدهم بالمزرعه من ورى وراح للدوانيه .. وقعد نص ساعه الا مشاري جاي .. وقعد معاه 
اما عند بالجهه الثانيه من المزرعه .. 
كان جراح يقول قصصه بالخارج وهو يدرس عند عايله والمواقف اللي تصيرله وانوار مستانسه وتسمع .. جراح كان تقريبا اصغر منها بسنتين .. فا تاخذ راحتها معاه اكثر من مشاري .. وبعد مافضت روسهم من السوالف 
جراح : اف موت برد امشي خلينا نرد .. اكيد مشاري زهق وطلع 
انوار : لالا والله ماروح .. اذا انت بردان روح عادي وانا قبل لا تغرب الشمس بدق على جدي بقوله يجي ياخذني .. 
جراح : دام جذي لازم اقعد مايصير اخليج بروحج 
انوار : جراح قوم احسن ماطلع لك الوجه الثاني .. اركب بسيارة العمال وخلها توصلك الدوانيه وعن سوالف الشهامه اللي تبط الجبد انا ابي اقعد بروحي اصلا
جراح : اها يعني طرده امممممم انزين بس على شرط ماتطولين نص ساعه واجي بسياره العمال اخذج 
انوار: لاساعه ولا نص ساعه انا بدق عليكم وبقول مروني 
جراح : اوكي يلا تشاو 
راح جراح الدوانيه وقعدت انوار لحالها .. وقعدت تحوس بالمحميات .. الجو يومها صج كان بارد بس كان حلووو .. 
وعلى غروب الشمس قعدت انوار تفكر باللي صارلها كله .. وشافت انها مديونه لمشاري بحياتها .. لكن كل اللي سوته ردت فعل للحادث اللي صار .. بدا الظلام يعم المكان واهي سرحانه بأفكارها كانت تفكر بأختها ديمه اللي اهملتها طول الشهر اللي طاف .. تفكر بميشو وحمود وامها وابوها اللي ماسألت عنهم طول الشهر اللي طاف .. فقدت رفيجاتها .. اللي ما رفعوا عليها السماعه ولا سألوا عنها .. استغربت من اشياء واجد .. خلال هالفتره .. جزا الله المصائب الف خيرا علمتني عدوي من صديقي .. وبعد ما قعدت تلتفت بالمكان الا الظلام غطى الارجاء .. وخافت .. وقعدت تدور تلفونها .. مالقته .. وبغباء زياده تذكرت انه بسيارة جدها مانزلته .. 
" الحين شلون برجع ؟ "
وحاولت تحرك الكرسي وتمشي .. بس كل شوي تصطدم بمحميه .. و شجره .. موعارفه وين طريجها بالضبط .. توهقت .. وبالاخير قررت تقعد لين ما جدها او جراح يدورونها .. مرت نص ساعه ثانيه .. على نفس الحال وانوار قاعده بمكانها وتقرى قران ومغمضه .. لانها ان فتحت وان غمضت مثل النتيجه سواد بسواد .. 
بالجهه الثانيه من المزرعه .. كان جراح قاعد مع مشاري 
جراح : انا زهقت انت الحين بترد ؟
مشاري : لا انتوا روحوا انا مواعد ربعي يجوني هني بالمزرعه .. كنا بنسهر بالشاليه بس قلتلهم دامني بالمزرعه تعالوا .. 
جراح : اجل خلاص برد مع جدي 
مشاري : اوكي بحفظ الله 
طلع جراح برى ورجع وكرر هالطريقه ثلاث مرات لين زهق مشاري
مشاري : عورت راسي شعندك ؟
جراح : انطر جدي وو قعدت احاتي انوار لالحين مادقت علينا 
مشاري : وشكو تدق عليكم ؟
جراح : اهي بالمزرعه خليتها وجيت وقلت اذا تبين تردين الدوانيه دقي علينا يا انا ياجدي نردج وقالت اوكي .. الحين بالضبط صارلها ساعتين وظلمت الدنيا ولا سمعنا لها حس !
مشاري : انت من صجك ؟ مخلي البنت بروحها بالويل جير وبالظلماء وجاي ؟؟؟
جراح : اهي اللي تبي 
مشاري : وين مخليها ؟
جراح : قريب من بيت العمال ورى المحميات 
مشاري : عند العمال بعد ؟؟ جراح انت من صجك ؟ عادي عندك ؟ 
جراح : اني وي اهي تلفونها معاها .. 
مشاري : لا والله ؟؟ خوش !!
شوي الا جدهم سافط .. 
مشاري : يبا شفت الخبل جراح مخلي انوار لحالها عند العمال بعز الظلماء وجاي يقعد ويكركر معانا ! والبنت بالويل جير 
جراح : لحول اقولك تلفونها معاها واهي اللي قالت لي ارد .. خلاص متى مابغت ترد بتدق 
مشاري : افرض ماكو رصيد ناسيته شي .. ! شلون يعني ؟
جراح : اففف انت بس بتختلق مشاكل 
مشاري : اركب سياره روح جيبها 
ركب جراح سياره جده وشاف على الكشن الوراني تلفونها .. ونزل مره ثانيه 
جراح : ياااااا الوهقه تلفونها بالسياره !
مشاري : والله كنت حاس .. اخلص روح دورها وردوا البيت انا ربعي بعد شوي بيجون 
بومحسن : لحظه جراح انا بسوق بناخذها وبنطلع سيدا على البيت
راح بومحسن مع جراح بالسياره يدورنها بنفس المكان مالقوها .. 
قعد بومحسن يدورها بالمزرعه كلها والمشكله المزرعه ظلماء يعني كان يمشي خفيف ويدور على ضوء ليتات السيارة .. استمر على هالحاله نص ساعه .. مو عارفين اهي وين بالضبط ! المزرعه داهيه وين بتكون راحت وخصوصا اهي ما تمشي .. طول الوقت اللي فات كانت انوار منخشه بالمحميه كانت خايفه لاتشوف جلب والا قطوة والا شي يخوف .. فا من عدت اول ربع ساعه ادركت ان حتى لو دوروها ماراح يلقونها دامها منخشه بالمحميه .. بالاخير طلعت من المحميه وبصعووبة بالغه قعدت تحرك عجلات الويل جير وتمشي بغير هدا عرفت ان طريق المحميات يوصلها لدوانيه .. واهي تبي توصل الدوانيه لان الدوانيه بالنسبه لها بر الامان .. بس المشكله تشوف ليتات الشارع بعيييده .. ومن الشجر الكثيف ماشافت ليتات الدوانيه .. بس اهي تدري ان هالطريج عاجلا ام اجلا بيوصلها الدوانيه .. وقامت تمشي فيه ..خلال هالنص ساعه وصلوا جم واحد من ربع مشاري وباقي ربعه جايين بالطريج .. وبومحسن من دور صوب المحميات ماشاف شي لان المحميات مصكره .. فا طلع وراح المزرعه من الجهه الثانيه .. واول ما شافت انوار ليتات الدوانيه قريبه ابتسمت بفرحه خلاص وصلت .. وكانت ايدها تعورها من كثر ما تشد على عجله الويل جير .. وايدينها كلها تراب .. وحالتها حاله .. والبرد هشم عظامها بس من وصلت الدوانيه ماشافت الا سيارة مشاري .. عكرت وجهها وتضايقت .. وبعد شوية تفكير قالت بنطر لين يجي جدي .. واهي بمكانها وصلت سياره ماميزتها لان ليتاتها اجهرتها واهي ماصدقت على الله وتحرك الكرسي لين وصلت عند الباب .. الا ينزلون ربع مشاري ويطلع مشاري من الدوانيه يستقبلهم .. وكلهم انصدموا من انوار .. ربع مشاري نزلوا عينهم يعني ماشافوها .. ودخلوا داخل .. اما مشاري عيونه انقلبت حمر .. 
مشاري : انتِ شجايبج هني ؟؟ 
انوار بمزيج من الاحراج والتوتر والتعب : ظلمت الدنيا وضيعت 
مشاري نزل درجتين لين وصل لها : ساعه يدورونج وما جيتي الا يوم جوا ربعي؟ 
انوار : عبالي سياره جدي .. اصلا صارلي عشر دقايق موجوده انطرهم من دريت انك بالدوانيه مادخلت مابي اغثك
مشاري : مشكوره بس شالفايده احرجتيني عند ربعي .. حشى طالعه من قبر على هالتراب !
انوار انجرحت من كلامه : أي طبيعي احرجك على كرسي متحرك ومشوهه !

----------


## أختكم في الله

سكت مشاري شوي بعدين تكلم 
مشاري : الحين شسوي فيج ؟ ربعي داخل !
انوار : روحلهم في احد قالك اقعد ؟
مشاري قعد يفكر باللي صار اليوم والحوسه كلها : والله ابتلشنا فيج !! انتِ لوقاعده فبيتكم ابرك !الحين شلون ماقدر اخلي ربعي ولا اقدر اخليج .. لازم ادق على جراح واقوله اني لقيتج
كلام مشاري كله كان مثل السجاجين بصدرها 
" ابتلشوا فيني ؟ "
وحركت كرسيها وقعدت تمشي تبي تطلع من الدوانيه .. 
مشاري لحقها: هيه انتِ وين رايحه ؟
انوار : نعم ؟؟ تبي شي ؟
مشاري : تبين تضيعين مره ثانيه ؟ شنو السالفه لعبه اهي ؟ يلا انثبري مكانج وانطريهم يجون 
انوار انصدمت وطالعت مشاري .. والمشكله ان كل شي يطلع منه متعمد ..ليش يسوي جذي ؟ شهالاسلوب ؟ انوار ترجف من البرد بس من شافت هالمعامله الزفت شب بجبدها نار .. 
الحره دمرت كل شي داخلها .. من يكون عشان يهينها بهالطريقه الاستفزازيه !!!
انوار : اوكي تاااامر امر بس انت روح لربعك 
مشاري طالعها فوق تحت .. ورجع لربعه واهو راجع قعدت تلقط صخر على الارض وصج لقت صعوبه لانه بالارض واهي على الكرسي .. بس بالاخير لقطت لها تقريبا سبع .. وقعدت تحذف سيارة مشاري الجاكور .. بالصخر الكبير الضخم لين تكسرت جامته الخلفيه .. اهو من استوعب انها تكسر جامته رجع ركض 
مشاري : انتِ مجنووووونه شتسويييين ؟؟؟ 
واهي مازالت تاخذ الصخر من الارض وتكسر .. 
ولف على الدوانيه الا ربعه يطلون من الدرايش لانهم سمعوا صوت شي يتكسر ومن شاف اشكالهم .. شب نار 
انوار طالعته بعد ما ارضت غرورها 
انوار : يلا طقني ..؟ 
طالعها مشاري بقهر واهو ساكت ... امسكته من ايده اللي تعوره مايقدر يمد ايده عليها .. وبعدين جاته فكره لازم يبرد حرته فيها .. ومسك الويل جير وبدا يدزها مساااااافه كبيرررررره بسرعه .. واهي تصرخ تقوله هدني .. وبالاخير ماوقف الا بنص الشجر بعز الظلمه وراح عنها 
مشاري يصارخ : انا اعلمج شلون تكسرين جام سيارتي 
انوار بصوت عالي : نــــــذل بتم طول عمرك نــــــذل 
واهو يضحك بصوووووت عالـــــي 
مشاري : ماعاش من يحط راسه براسي !
انــــــــوار تصيح بصوت عالي 
انوار : يباااااااااااا وينك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جراااااااح وينكمممممم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومازالت تسمع صوت ضحكاته من بعيد 
انوار : حرام عليك ردني ما شوف شي ..... 
مشاري : ولالالالالا كلمه العقاب بيستمر ساعه ونص ويا انا ويا انتي !
وفعلا خلاها تقريبا ساعه ودق عليه جده وسأله عن انوار وقص عليه مشاري وقال مالقيتها .. ومن خلصت الساعه اللي قضااها مع ربعه رجع ولاسمع صوتها .. 
مشاري : انوار ؟ 
الهدوء قاتل !!
مشاري بصوت اعلى : انوااااار ؟؟
وقرب اكثر من مكانها بحذر وشاف كرسيها و لكن الصدمة كانت ان الكرسي فاضي ..!

وينها أنوار؟؟
وليش مشاري يعاملها جذي؟؟
وشنو بيصير لأنوار؟؟

كل هذا وأكثر في الجزء التاسع عشر..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصة 

والله يعطيكي العافية 

ولاتطولين علينا أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجزء التــاسع عشــر ::

تلفت مشاري يمين يسار .. 
مشاري : هههههههههه ها وينج ؟
ومازال الهدوء يعم الارجاء 
مشاري : شوفي ان ماطلعتي وتكلمتي ترى بخليها ساعتين عناد ! اطلعي يلا عن الحركات الماصخه انوارو ؟
والمشكله مايسمع حتى نفس .. مو معقوله ابد انها تكون موجوده 
مشاري : اممم شكله ماكو احد .. 
وبعد ما تأكد انها مو موجوده طلع وخذا الويل جير معاه .. حط فباله ان اكيد جده جاء وخذاها .. ورجع الدوانيه وكمل سهرته مع ربعه .. 
انوار ماقدرت تحرك الويل جير لان مشاري تعمد يحطها بمنطقه وعره نوعا ما .. بين اشجار كثيفه .. وهالشي اهو الي تعبها لان حتى الصوت يمكن مايوصل .. والظلماء اذبحتها من الخوف .. خلاص مالقت جدامها الا انها تقعد مكانها وتنطر الساعه ونص تعدي .. بس المشكله ماقدرت الخوف + صياح + رجفه من البرد كلهم مربكينها .. واهي بمكانها تفكر شبتسوي .. سمعت صوت سياره جايه .. وتقط نفسها من الويل جير .. وتقعد تزحف بصعوبه باااااااالغه لين عدت منطقه الاشجار .. ومن شافت ان الطريج جدامها طويل حيل .. والسياره يمكن تروح وتخليها .. قعدت تدور صخر لين حصلتها جم وحده وقعدت تحذف من بعيد .. وفعلا كانت هذي السياره سياره جدها .. وان طلعت هالسياره من المزرعه خلاص يعني انوار اليوم بتنهي .. لاهي اللي قادره ترد للويل جير ولا هي قادره تكمل ارهقها التعب .... حست ان رجولها تصلبت صارت حديد .. وخذت الصخر وقعدت تحذف مره مرتين ثلاث .. لين شوي شوي خففت السياره .. 
داخل السياره كان بومحسن يسوق وجنبه جراح وجراح من النوع مايحب يقعد بالسياره ساكت يا اما يتكلم او اف ام .. وكان صوت الرادو عالي ما سمعوا بالبدايه .. لانها كانت تصيح بصوت اشبه ماله مخنوق 
" يباااااا جراح وينكمممم ؟ "
بعد ماسمع بومحسن الصوت صوت الصخر وقصر على الرادو .. ورجع قري .. لين فجوا الدرايش وسمعوا الصوت عن قرب .. كان صوت انوار .. وينزل بومحسن بسرعه البرق والسياره مشغله .. ويروح لها وكان شكلها اقرب ماله وحده طالعه من القبر ... الملابس كلها تراب الايدين متشققه الوجه غرقان بالدموع وشكل الجرح كان واااااضح بشكل منفر .. 
بومحسن : انوارررر شاللي جابج هني ؟؟؟؟ 
انوار تصيح بصوت اعلى : مشاااااااري يباااااااا مشااااااااااري
بومحسن : مشاري !! شسوى فيج ؟؟
عدل جدها من قعدتها و سندها عليه ... 
انوار بقهر الدنيا كلها واهي تبجي : عشااااااااااني محروله يجي يخليني لعبه جدام ربعه ؟ يدزني بأسرع ماعنده ويقحص بالكرسي واقوله بس خلني ومااااااااااهدني الا هناااااك ( تأشر على المنطقه الوعره بالنسبه للمزرعه) بعز الظلمااااااء وخلالالالالالاني ابببببببببببجي بصوت عالي واقوله ردني حرام عليك ماقدر امشي اخااااااااااف من الظلمااااااااااء انا تعبااااااااااانه ويقعد يضحك بأعلى صوته ويقول هذا عقابج وخلاني ساعه كامله على حطتييييييي وراح عنددد ربعه يكمللللللل سهرته ...... 
وقطعت كلامها واهي تصيح 
الغضب كله اعتصر بقلب بومحسن .. وانقلبت عيونه حمراااااااااء امنيته الوحيده يكون مشاري بين يدينه الحين عشان ينتفه 
بومحسن : لييش يعاقبج شمسويتله ؟
انوار : لاني قعدت نص ساعه برى الدوانيه انطركم تجون لاني شفت سيارته ولا ودي ادخل ونطرت برى يوم شفت سياره جايه من الفرحه قربت صوبها لين طلع مشاري وسلم عليهم طلعوا ربعه .... وزفنيييي وهاوشني وقعد يحقر فيني .... ابتلشنا فيج وانتي ليش جايه ومن هالكلام ؟ ليش يعني ؟ عشاني معاقه ما اطلع من البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عشاني معاقه يجي يمصخرني جدام ربعه يدزني وجني جاهل بالكرسي وبقمه سرعته ؟ هذا كله لان من القهر اللي فيني خذيت جم صخره وكسرت جامته الورانيه ..... ماقدرت اسويله اكثر من جذي ...... عشاني ضعيفه يستقوي علي ؟؟؟ 
بومحسن ....... : يعني عشان كسرتي جامته يجي يقطج بعز الظلماء جذي واحنا ندورج من اليوم وادق عليه يقولي مالقيتها ؟؟ واحنا اللي ماخلينا مكان ما دورناج لدرجه كنا الحين بنروح الشارع الرئيسي ندورج خفنا انج طلعتي من الباب الخلفي وانتِ ماتدرين !! يجي يقص علينا وو يسوي فيج جذي ؟ يروح يكمــــل سهرته مع ربعه !!!!!!!!!!
انوار : يبااااا انا من اليوم ادوركم شوف ايدي 
توري جدها ايدها المتشققه 
انوار : من اليوم وانا ادز بعجلات الكرسي ويا كثر الشوك والقزاز اللي دخل ايدي .. وغير التراب .. وبعد ما صدقت اني وصلت يجي يمصخرني هالمصخره ؟؟ واضطريت اني اجي ازحف لين اطلع من الشجر ...... يباااااااا حرام عليكم ليش جبتوني ؟؟؟ انتوا تبون تكرهوني بالمزرعه ؟؟ تبون تكرهوني بنفسي .... انا جايه استااااااانس حرام عليكم ....... والله حرررررررام
بومحسن الشرار كان يتطاير من عيونه مو عارف شبيسوي بالضبط اذا شاف مشاري ....... يبي يذبحه ...... لان مشاري حيل قلل من شانه ليش يقص عليه ؟؟ ليش يسوي هالسواه ببنت عمه ؟؟؟ وفوق هذا كله يكمل سهرته وكأن الوضع طبيعي .... و الساعه الكامله اللي خلاها ما فكر يتصل مره ثانيه على جده ويقوله .... ومنظر انوار واهي طايحه الحين بين ايده .... عور قلبه .. وخصوصا انها انسانه مو سليمه عشان يسوي جذي .. ماقدّر انها طالعه من صومعتها اللي دامت شهر كامل .. انها محتاجه لمعامله ثانيه اسلوب خاص .. وعلى انين صوت انوار .. قام بومحسن 
بومحسن : جراااااااح قوم فج الباب الي جدام .. 
ويفج جراح الباب اللي جنب السايق .. ويشيل بومحسن انوار بيدينه وعلى كبر سنه لكنه يتمتع بقوام قوي .. وحطها على الكرسي .. وصك الباب وساندت راسها على الباب .. 
انوار بتعب : يبا رجلي تعورني .... احس جنها صخر 
بومحسن يطالعها بحسره : انتِ ارهقتيها اليوم زياده عن اللزوم 
انوار والعبره خنقت نص كلامها : واهو بكيفي ارهقتها؟؟
بومحسن : حسبي الله على من كان السببب ....... جراااااااااااااااااح
جراح : يباااااا شوي شوي كاني وراك بطيت اذني الله يهداك
بومحسن : اخوووووووك الهيس وينه ؟؟؟ 
جراح : بالدوانيه .. 
بومحسن : انا اوريه الهييييس ولاجنه مسوي شييييييي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كانت انوار تصيح بصوت منخفض اشبه بالانين المستمر ...... والارهاق مدمرها .. 
بقمه سرعته بومحسن يرجع لدوانيه .. ويسفط جنب سياره مشاري وكانت سياره مشاري على اليمين ..وسمع صوت ربع مشاري ومشاري كلهم يضحكون وصوت التلفزيون عالي .. وكانوا يلبعون كوت بوسته .. وكانت ضحكاتهم عاليه لان الدرايش حقت الدوانيه كلها مفتوحه وكانت كبيره يعني اللي برى يشوفون كل الدوانيه من داخل ... وهذي ميزة معظم الفلل اللي داخل المزارع .. 
ويلتفت على انوار .. اللي كان حالها ما يسر عدو ولا صديق .. 
بومحسن : باخذلج حقج منه ...... ولاتبجين ... اللي يهين بنتي انواررررر انا اعرف شلون اهينه 
جراح التفت على يساره وشاف الويل جير حق انوار موجود ....!
جراح : يباااااا كاهو كرسيها .....!!
بومحسن استوعب: يعني راح مره ثانيه وومالقاهاا ورد يككمل سهرته ؟؟؟؟ وصوت الضحك باط اذني ؟
جراح : تلوموني فيه ؟؟ قلتلكم هذا الله يعيني عليه 
بومحسن خلاص وصل حده : يصير خير 
ينزل بومحسن من السياره .. ويفج باب الدوانيه بقوه .. ويدخل على مشاري واهو جدام ربعه ويعطيه كف لف وجهه ... مشاري طالع جده بصدمه مابعدها صدمه ....! 
بومحسن : أي النذل يالهيييييييس الاربد .... هذي سواة تسويهاااااااا؟؟
ربع مشاري استغربوا والكل قط اللي بيده .. كلهم طلعوا من الدوانيه تداركا للوضع الا ثنين من ربع مشاري .. حاولوا يفرقون بينهم .. 
مشاري والصدمه على وجهه تتكلم ... 
" انا شسويت ! "
بومحسن : ساعه ادق عليك واسألك عن البنت وتجذب علي ؟ وبالاخير قاطها بين الشجر ومخليها ؟؟؟؟ انت شنو ؟ ماعندك دم منت رجال ؟
ويزره على الطوفه .. ومشاري يطالع حوله الا ربعه كلهم طلعوا ...... حس ان هذا كله جذب حلم أي شي .. بس جده يجي ويهينه جدام ربعه كلهم!!! ماكانت ابد على الحسبان
بعد ماوعى من الصدمه
مشاري: ليش يبا شصار فيها ؟؟
بومحسن : فيييييك الخير والله ؟ تعرف تسأل الحين .. لكن انك تقطها هناك اكثر من ساعه عاااااااااااادي عندك ولا يهمك ! وتخليها تزحف على رجولها واهي محروله عاااادي عندك ... 
مشاري بانفعال: يباااااا اهي تستااااااهل اللي جاهااااااا
بومحسن : شنو؟؟؟؟
مشاري : يباااااا شفت جام سيارتيييي ؟ كسرته هذي مجنونه مو صاحيه ... 
بومحسن : محد مجنون غيرك عشان جامه يامشاري ؟ بدال ماتحط بنت عمك بعيونك وتقص لسان اللي يتجرأ ويهينها تجي انت يامشاري ؟؟؟.. تجي تسويها فيها جذي ..!! ماقول الا ياخساره تربيتك ......... اطلللللع برىىىىى ولاعاد توريني رقعه وجهك .... برىىىىى
مشاري لف وجهه ونزل عيونه للأرض ..... حسسسس بالاهانه شلون قاسيه .....
" جداااااام ربعي يا يبااااااا ؟ حرام عليك ليش تهيني جدااااااامهم ؟؟ وهذا وانا اللي عازمهم على المزرعه ؟؟؟ وعشان منو كل هذا ؟؟ عشان انوار !! "
خلاص حس بالذل اللي مابعده ذله طلع من الدوانيه وقبل لا يركب سيارته لف عليها واستمرت لغه العيون اهو يطالعها باستحقار واهي تطالعه بنشوه الانتصــار .. لين لفت انوار الجهه الثانيه قبل لا تنزل دمعتها واهو ا كل للي سواه ركب سيارته وهو يتنهــــد بغضب ناري .... !!
من لفت ونزلت دمعتها شافها جراح .. 
جراح : امسحيهاااااا انواروا تبجين على هالخسيس .. خليه يولي .. 
انوار اللي شافته اكبر من توصفه دموعها .. شافته ينهان جدامها .. صج حست بأنها خذت حقها .. لكن على حساب شنو !! انهان جدام ربعه كلهم ...! حست بنظرت الاحتقار اللي شافها فيها تحرقها .. اهي السبب باللي صارله .. 
شوي الا حرك مشاري سيارته ونظره كله على انوار وده انها تشوفه عشان يطلع حرته ... لكن كانت لافه الجهه الثانيه كانت تكلم جراح هالشي اللي خلا جبده تغلي من القهر .. على كل الخلافات اللي بينهم علاقتها مع جراح اخوه ولا احلى منها ....!!
" ليش شمعنى كل المصايب تصير معاي واهو احلى معامله له ؟؟؟ "
تعمد مشاري يحرك السياره جدام وياخذ فوق حدر على سياره جده .. عشان تشوف انوار اللي سوته بسيارته .. يبي يوريها ان اللي سويتيه يقهر مو شويه !
جراح : اوووبس صج انج قويه كسرتيها جذي!
انوار : من الحره ما شفت شي ماشفت الا صخر بيدي واحذف !
سكت جراح ... بعد ماشاف مشاري شلون غبر عليهم وطلع من المزرعه بقمه سرعته !
انوار بخوف: ما ...ما كنت متوقعه جدي يطقه جدام ربعه !! 
جراح : يستاهل جزاه واقل من جزاه ... عبالج الي سواه شويه انتِ ماشفتي شلون جدي اختض وتخرع وارتفع عليه السكر خاف عليج قعدنا ندورج ساعتين ...... والعجب انج مختفيه ؟؟ وبالاخير نكتشف انه اهو اللي خاشجج بين الشجر ورايح ومخليج وقاص علينا ! 
انوار : انا ليش جيت اليوم ؟؟ احس هالسالفه ماراح تعدي على خيررر .. مو معقوله مشاري بيسكت !
جراح : يسكت يصرخ يسوي اللي يبيه ... المهم بردنا حرتنا .. 
انوار رجعت راسها على الكشن .. وحست بعظامها تطقطق وآلالام برقبتها .. وجروح ايدها تحرقها ونقزات بقلبها لان نشوة الانتصار مع تأنيب الضمير اجتمعت عندها مع بعض واربكتها .. شوي شوي نامت ..!
اما بالدوانيه .. 
بومحسن : اسمحولي ياعيالي .. والله اني كنت معصب ولا شفت شي .. استسمحولي من ربعكم .. وان شاء الله تعوضونها مره ثانيه 
واحد من ربع مشاري : ولا يهمك عمي .. بس المهم انك ما تتعب نفسك ... ومشاري حاله حال الشباب ساعات مايعرف شلون يتصرف .. اسمحلي عمي انا بروح الحقه بشوف وين راح 
بومحسن : حياك الله ..
ركب بومحسن السياره .. لكنه شاف انوار نايمه .. 
بومحسن بصوت واطي : جرااح انزل دخل الويل جير
جراح ركب الويل جير الدبه .. ورجع مكانه 
جراح : ماقلت لك لاتنادي مشاري .. ماوراه الاالاذيه .. 
بومحسن : والله ولا يوط وط المزرعه مره ثانيه .. لين يتأدب ويصير رجال
جراح : احسسن فكه 
بومحسن يطالع انوار واهي نايمه 
بومحسن : اخاف رجلها صار فيها شي ؟
جراح : لا ان شاء الله .. 
بومحسن : لازم اوديها المستشفى ابي اتطمن 
جراح : لالا تكبر الموضوع .. اهي اوردي راح تروح باجر عشان العلاج .. وهناك اهم يشوفونها ..
بومحسن تنهد : الله يعين .. 
--------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مشاري من طلع من المزرعه والدنيا سودا بنظره .. ضربه جده له و اهانته جدام ربعه كانت تحرق قلب مشاري ... مشكله كل مايبي يرجع لسبب تطلع له انوار ... وينقهر اكثر .. طلع مشاري من المزرعه والعبره خانقته .... كان يدوس 160 سرعه جنونه وماكان عارف وين يروح .. بس بالاخير .. قرر انه مايرد البيت الا بعد ماتهدى الاوضاع .. ويريح جده من وجهه جم يوم .. وراح الشاليه .. كانت عنده كبت ملابس بسيط للويك اند .. وطلع من خط المزارع وقضب خط الشاليهات .. وكانت الساعه تقريبا 9 بالليل .. افكاره كانت تجيبه وتوديه .. وخصوصا واهو يشوف جامته الخلفيه متهشمه .. و يززيد انفعاله ويدوس بنزين اكثر .. لين كسر يمين بأقصى ماعنده .. بعد ما شاف جدامه سياره سبورت بتاخذ فوق تحت واهو كان بيدش فيها .. ماشافها وكانت بتنهي حياته لكنه باللحظه الاخير لف يمين .. وتدارك الوضع بسرعه .. بعد ما خذا يمين سفط على صوب ووقف سيارته .. والخرعه كانت متحكمه بضربات قلبه .. ربع ايدينه الثنتين على السكان ودفن راسه بينهم .... 
" ليييييييش جذي ؟ بغيت اودر عمري طاير على شنو ؟ عشان انوار ؟؟ من تكون انوار عشان احرم عمري من الحياه عشانها ؟؟ ليش يا انوار تسوين فيني جذي؟ مو كافي شهر كامل مخليتني على اعصابي .. واتنطر اخبارج ؟ مو كافي اني فكيتج من وجهي شهر كامل .. عشان مايكون بينا أي تتش يمكن يأثر علينا .. ليش يعني عشان تغيرت نظرتي لج تجازيني بهالطريقه ؟ اللي تبينه سويته .. حااااااولت هاليومين كثر ما اقدر اتجاهلج .. لكن ماقدرت ... صورتج بوجهي بكل مكان .. القدر مصّر انه يخليج بطريقي وين ماروح ..؟ حااااااااااولت انفّرج مني بأسلوبي لكن للأسف مافاد زاد الطين بله ... مو انا مشاري اللي قطج بين الشجر بعز الظلماء وخلاج .. هذاك مشاري ثاني مشاري منقهر منج مو عشان سيارته عشانج انتِ ... انتِ اللي متغيره عليه ؟ يبي يبرد حرته من تصرفاتج البليد طول الفتره اللي طافت ... يبي يشفي غليله على عنادج اللي مامنه فايده ... واهو بكل الحالتين فاقد صوابه ... ليييييييييش انا مهتم فيها ؟؟ على اللي سوته اليوم المفروض .. الغيها كليا من حياااااااااتي ... مو اخليها تتسب بوفااااااااتي !! "
قطع تفكيره صوت الدريشه احد يطق عليه .. 
فج مشاري الدريشه : هلا ؟
---: عسى ما شر صار فيك شي ؟ اشوفك من سفطت ماتحركت !
مشاري : لا اخوي جات سليمه 
---- : انتبه على نفسك ترى الدنيا ليل انتبه لسواقتك 
مشاري : ان شاء الله والسموحه منك شوي تعبان 
---- : أي واضح بس ليكون بتسافر وانت جذي ؟
مشاري : لالا بروح الشاليهات 
----: أي زين اشوى ما بقى عليها شي .. بس عشان ماتسرح بطل الدرايش خل الهواء يدش عليك وبطل المسجل .. وماتشوف شر فمان الله 
مشاري : بحفظ الله .. 
خلاص ماقدر يشغل السياره مره ثانيه ... فا بطل الدرايش .. ورد الكشن حقه ورى وانسدح .. حط ايدينه ورى راسه .. وسرح سرح الى مالا نهايه .. لين بالاخير فز من قعدته وكأنه الحين يستوعب شي خطير !

" انا شسويت فيها بالضبط؟؟ ليش جدي طقني ؟؟ اكيد صارلها شي جايد .. والسبه انا ؟ والا ما يعصب جدي بهالطريقه !! يا الله مو ناقص احاااااتي !"

----------


## أختكم في الله

" جــراح !! "
"جراااح المنقــذ !! "
ويدور تلفونه لكنه حمد ربه انه لقاه بمخباته وشاف جم مكالمه من ربعه بس طنشهم .. واتصل على جراح.. بعد رنه رنتين ثلاث ردّ عليه 
جراح : هلا ؟
مشاري : وينك ؟
جراح : رادين البيت شتبي ؟
مشاري : معاك انوار ؟
جراح : صج عين قويه وتسأل بعد ؟
مشاري : رد علي مو فاضي لك 
جراح : مو فاضيلي ليش داق ؟
مشاري بعصبيه : انوار معاااك ؟
جراح : تونا قاطينها بيتهم 
مشاري : شصار فيها ؟
جراح : تعبانه شوي 
مشاري : انتوا شلون لقيتوها ؟
جراح : لقيناها جايه تزحف من مكان الشجر وحذفت علينا صخر لين وقفنا .. ورجولها الحين تعورهاتقول احس جنهم حدايد ! وجدي ايده على قلبه خايف لان فيها فتور بأعصاب الرجل الحين شكلها الاعصاب تقطعت على كل هالزحف ! 
بعد سكوت
مشاري : تستاهل 
جراح : ؟؟؟ 
مشاري: شفيك ساكت ؟
جراح : اسمحلي ماعندي كلام معاك مع السلامه 
ويصك بوجهه .. 
انقهر زياده .. ليش كل الناس قلبت ضده ؟ اهو اصلا ليش قلب على عمره ؟ الحين طول اليوم متحسف على اللي سواه يجي ويقول انوار تستاهل ! ؟ بهاللحظه صج كرهه عمره .. حس ان بقلبه شي وبلسانه شي ثاني .. اهو طبعه يطلع عكس ما يبطن .. يعني اذا حب احد يترجم حبه بطريقه عكسيه ... لدرجه يحس بنشوه وسعاده اذا شاف اللي يحبه يصرخ ويتعذب ..! تقدرون تسمونها حالات نادره لكنها للأسف موجوده وهذا حال صاحبنا مشاري ... يوم كانت انوار تصيح من الخوف كان يضحك بأعلى صوته ! يوم حس بسعادة يوم شافها بالمزرعه .. قام وطفرها بأسلوبه لين خلاها تكسر جام سيارته ..! لكن بالاخير تحسف على كل اللي سواه ... انوار بالاخير بنت ضعيفه ماتستاهل ... وكل ما يتذكر شلون تسولف انوار مع جراح .. يحس بالغيره .. ليش معاملتها عال العال مع اخوه واهو كل سبه وكل طقه وكل مصيبه فيه ؟ بلحظه استسلام اخيره ... تمنى انه يرد العلاقات صافيه ..... وانه يتخلى عن اسلوبه السلبي .... ويصير انسان طبيعي حاله حال جراح ...... لكن هيهات تعتقدون فات الاوان والا في امل؟؟ 
بالاخير حرك سيارته وراح الشاليهات ... وكمل سهرته على الشاطئ وقعد يتكلم كالعاده وقت ما يرفضه الكل.. يقعد ويتكلم يتكلم بروحه .. لين يحس انه ارتاح .. ولو ان محد يسمعه .. لكن بحضور البحر والرمل والنجوم والامواج والهواء.. كلهم يسمعون شكواه .. ويحسون فيه .. ولويقدرون جان ردوا عليه .. بس المهم ان اللي مخفي بقلبه ما يطلع لأحد ولو حتى المعنيين نفسهم .. !
--------
اما انوار فا من ردت البيت كانت مصدعه وماكانت فاضيه تناقش احد .. دخلت غرفتها وصلت العشى ودعت من كل قلبها ان ربي يقومها بالسلامه ويردها مثل الاول حست بنعمه المشي .. محد يقدر يلعب عليها ويحطها بهالمواقف .. ضحكت على نفسها يوم قالت ما ابي اتعالج .. لا اصعب شي على المعاق اذا صارله حادث واهو كان طبيعي وانصاب .. هذي تكون اصعب من اللي من انخلق واهو مايمشي .. فا مدام ان في امل للمشي مره ثانيه عاشت عليه .. وتدعي ربها ليل نهار عشان ترجع مثل الاول .. لانها والى الان ماتأقلمت لكنها راضيه باللي صارلها خصوصا انه من ربي ... وكل شي من ربي ما ينرد ... ولازم نرضى فيه اذا كنا حابينه كان بها واذا شي مو حابينه ينكتب لنا عليه اجر وتخفيف ذنوب مافي اكبر من رحمه الله على عباده .. بعد ما حست انها صج تعبانه حطت راسها ونامت... على ثاني يوم قامت الصبح على الساعه عشر .. وطلعت الصاله .. شافت ديمه تتريق 
ديمه : اهلييييييييين صباح الانوار والله وينج امس ؟
انوار : هلا صباح الخيرات .. ابد رديت من المزرعه وحطيت راسي 
ديمه : ها بشري استانستي ؟؟ 
انوار اضطرت تجذب: أي الحمدلله 
ديمه : واستخسرتي هالوناسه فيني ؟
انوار : ههههههههه شدعوه بس رايحه اغير جو مابي اشوف وجيه مكرره معاي بالبيت 
ديمه : يامعودة ما صدقنا على الله انج طلعتي واستانستي .. 
انوار : لي هالدرجه كنتوا تعانون ؟ 
ديمه : واكثر والله يعني صج كنت شايله همج .. انوار انتِ اقرب لي من الناس كلها .. شي اكيد اثر بنفسي انعزالج عنا 
انوار : واللي يقولج خلاص من اليوم ورايح ما راح اشوف غرفتي الا وقت النوم ؟
ديمه : صصصصصج ؟ يعني خلاص ماراح تحكرين روحج ؟
انوار : أي 
ديمه : شلون متى هالكلام ؟ ليكون من طلعه امس ؟
انوار : ههههههههههههه أي من طلعه امس .. شوي رتبت افكاري وشفت ان اللي اسويه غلط .. خلاص مابي اضيق خلق الناس معاي ... 
ديمه : أي جذي هذذذي انواررررر 
انوار : افا عليج تربيتج 
ديمه شافت ساعتها وشهقت واهي تشرب العصير 
ديمه : 10 وربع !!
انوار : أي شفيج ؟
ديمه : محاااااااااضرتيييي 11 
انوار : تو الناس 
ديمه : انتِ ماشفتي الشوارع ؟؟ حشى بمصر مو الكويت على هالزحمه 
انوار : اجل شعندج مجابلتني روحي دوامج 
ديمه سكتت شوي وكأنها تقلب فكره ببالها 
ديمه : شرايج تروحين معاي ؟
انوار : نعم ؟
ديمه : أي مافيها شييي ؟ 
انوار : لالا مابي 
ديمه : يلا عاد انوار مو تقولين تغيرتي ؟؟ يلا ترى كلها محاضره وحده .. انطريني بالكافتيريا ومنها تشوفين رفيجاتج 
انوار باستهزاء: رفيجاتي ؟
ديمه : أي 
انوار : اسمحيلي .. هذول رفيجات مصلحه بس عشان المذكرات والحضور والغياب والا الصداقه ماعرفوها 
ديمه : من صجج محد دق عليج ولا افتقدج ؟
انوار : لا ولاحد سأل الا وحده بس مرتين حاولت وبعدين طنشت .... 
ديمه : انزين مو مشكله رفيجات بدالهم رفيجات بس المهم يلا روحي البسي عشان خاطري ولا ترديني بليز 
انوار فكرت بديمه قبل لا تفكر بنفسها وشافت انها اكيد بتستانس لي راحت معاها ويردون سوالف بدايه هالكورس اللي وقفته بسبب اللي صارلها وماشافت فيها شي .. ووافقت مع انها صج تعبانه من امس ومازالت ايدينها تحتفظ بتشققات وجروح طفيفه .. 
انوار : عاد تنطريني على ما البس ؟ 
ديمه : عااااااااادي افا عليج لو اطنش المحاضره ماهمني المهم تروحين معاي 
انوار : دام جذي كملي عصيرج وانطريني بالسياره .. 
وديمه من الوناسه ماتدري شتسوي .. اول شي دقت على دلال 
ديمه : قوووووه دلال شلونج ؟
دلال : هلالا والله بخير الله يسلمج شفيج شكلج مستانسه ؟
ديمه : الا قولي ميته من الوناسه خلاص انوار طلعت من قوقعتها .. ومادري شاللي تغير من طلعتها من المزرعه !
دلال : زييييين ااشوووى ربج كريم 
ديمه : اسكتي الحين بتروح معاي الجامعه 
دلال منصدمه : احلفيييييي
ديمه : والله العظيم ماتشوفيني مستانسه 
دلال : عفيييييييه متى تخلص محاضرتج بجيكم 
ديمه : وين بالجامعه ؟
دلال : ايي بمركم
ديمه : مايخالف انتِ عندج محاضره وحده بس ؟
دلال : انا الحين توني طالعه من محاضره الساعه 10 الساعه 2 عندي محاضره وارد 
ديمه : زييين اشوى يعني عندج بريك طويل 
دلال :أي افا عليج انا جايتكم اليوم جايتكم مع ان سيارتي خربانه وجايه اليوم مع اخوي بس بدبرها اجي بباص بباخره بجتسكي المهم اجي ... دام تقولين انوار معاج .. بروح اشوفها يختي هالبنت بيض الصعو نسمع عنها ولانشوفها ..

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : افا عليج بتشوفينها وبتستانسين لان نفسيتها اليوم متغيره اموت واعرف شاللي مغيرها ..!
دلال : منو اللي راح معاها المزرعه امس ؟
ديمه : مادري بس اللي مرونا امس جراح وجدي 
دلال : اجل يمكن هذول اثروا عليها او شي ماتدرين !
ديمه : الله اعلم بس بليز لا تجيبين لها طاري مشاري جدامها بأي حال من الاحوال ولا تبينين لها انج عرفتي سالفته.. اخاف تعتفس نفسيتها .. اوكي ؟
دلال : لا تحاتين ولايهمج .. 
صكت ديمه واهي مرتاحه حست الروح رجعت لها من جديد .... انوار تطورت حالتها وصارت تطلع !
وبعد ما طلعت انوار .. 
ديمه : ترى احترمتج حدج طولتي 
انوار : هههههههههه شسوي البس 
ديمه : انزين يماما مابقى الا ثلث ساعه مايندرى نوصل بالوقت والا لا مو خلاص الدكاتره مايعترفون بالتأخير يموتون ع الغياب
انوار : وانتِ لالحين على هالمأساه ؟ 
ديمه : ههههههههه انزين يلا اركبي
انوار انحرجت : ممكن تساعديني ؟ 
ديمه : من عيوني الاربع هذول .. 
قالت اربع لانها لابسه نظاره شسميه 
انوار : انا بقعد روحي بس انتِ اخذي الويل جير وحطيه بالدبه
ديمه : اوكي .. 
ومشوا وقعدوا يسولفون طول الطريج عن سوالف متفرقه حاولت ديمه تبعد قدر المستطاع من طلعه المزرعه هذي ! مع ان الفضول قاتلها تبي تعرف شصاااااااااار ؟؟ شاللي تطور شاللي غيرهاااااااا من يوم وليله !؟ بس خافت ماتدري ليش تبي تستمتع بنفسيه انوار المتغيره .. ماتبي شي يضايقها .. 
انوار : وقفيييييي
ديمه : شفيج؟
انوار : الاشاره برتقاليه شعندج شاخطه ؟
ديمه : اقولج وراي محاااااضره
انوار : ونموت عادي ؟
ديمه : عادي الحين من صجج في احد يوقف بالاشاره البرتقاليه ؟ 
انوار : شدخلنا فيهم تبينا نروح بستين داهيه ؟
ديمه : واللي يعافيج من اشوف البرتقاليه شابه اجيج دايسه بلحق عليها .. 
انوار : عم انفال رفيجتي دش بسياره عشان هالسبه .. مسرع واللي جدامه وقفوا على هالاشاره .. 
ديمه : الله يكافينا شر هالحوادث .. ماعليج انا منتبهه
انوار : مبييييييين ذابحه قلبج السوالف ماصارت دلال هذي ذبحتيني فيها .. متى عاد بتزورج ؟
ديمه : اهي بتجيج بيوم من الايام بس بتسويها سبرايز .. 
انوار : اهااااا والله شوقتيني اشوفها .. عاد على الله ماتطلع مثل اخوها عملاقه 
ديمه : هههههههههههههههه لا حرام عليج حيل كيوت البنت .. انتِ ماشفتيها ؟ 
انوار : حدي ما دققت فيها يمكن نسيت ملامحها .. 
ديمه : ماشفتيها بالملجه؟
انوار : تكفييييييييين عاد الملجه لاتحسبين اني يعني اختج ومستانسه لا كرفوني كراف جني وحده من هالخدم ماشفت الناس ولا رقصت الا رقصه وحده وبالغصب بعد كانوا يتعشون 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههههه ياحرررررام كل هذا بقلبج ؟
انوار : شسوي بعد
وقعدوا ساكتين ومشغلين الرادو ودق تلفون ديمه !
ديمه من شافت الرقم استغربت !!
انوار : ردي ؟
ديمه : معقوله ؟
انوار : منوو ؟
ديمه : ابتسام !
انوار : منو ابتسام ؟
ديمه : بنت عمي محسن 
انوار فجت حلجها منصدمه : شعندها؟
ديمه : مادري امبي خفت اخاف ابوي فيه شي ؟
انوار : لا من صجج اصلا اهم شدراهم عنه .. يعني عمرها مادقت عليج ؟
ديمه : امبلا يعني مرات اذا بتعزمني على حفله شي مسج تسألني عن كريم شغله .. بس 
انوار : انزين ردي ترى هذي ثاني مره تدق .. اكيد تبي شي ضروري والا مادقت هالحزة
ديمه : الله يستر .. 
وردت 
ابتسام : قووه 
ديمه : هلا والله الله يقويج من وين طالعه الشمس داقه علي!
ابتسام : ههههههههه مو وقت تشرهه بسألج مشاري مركم امس ؟
ديمه : لا 
ابتسام : كلش؟
ديمه شكت : لحظه بسأل انوار
وحطت سبيكر 
ديمه : انوار مشاري مركم امس مع جدي وجراح ؟
انوار الغريب ماتغير شي فيها .. وحاولت قدر الامكان تبين عاديه 
انوار : لا ما مرنا بس شفناه بالمزرعه 
ابتسام : يعني نايم بالمزرعه ؟؟؟
انوار : شدراني .... امم لالا ماظني 
ابتسام : بليز انوار تأكدي ابوي اليوم سوالنا قصه فلم .. يهدد ويتوعد يوم شاف غرفته فاضيه وسيارته برى البيت ! وخصوصا ان عليه دوام المفروض يروح مع ابوي ولا بين لي الحين ! تخيلي الحين بتصك 11 لاحس ولاخبر
ديمه : امبي وين اختفى ؟ صج شهالغباء دقوا عليه 
ابتسام : لا تكفين على الذكاء اكيدددد اول شي سويناه دقينا لين قلنا بس مغلق اهو ناوي يذبح امي وابوي بحركاته السخيفه 
ديمه : والله ماشفناه ولا ندري عنه 
ابتسام : الله يعين يلا خلاص ما اطول عليج .. 
ديمه : بس بليز طمنينا عليه لا نقعد نحاتي 
ابتسام : ان شاء الله لا توصين 
وصكت التلفون .. 
كل اللي قدرت تلاحظه ديمه ان انوار سرحت شوي .. بس ماحاولت تبين فا تداركت الوضع وطولت على الرادو ووغيرت الموضوع .. لين وصلوا .. ونزلوا .. وديمه راحت على محاضرتها وانوار راحت الكفتيريا .. شوي الا تصادف رفيجتها انفال ..
انفال بصدمه : انوار ؟
انوار : أي انوار بعد ليكون ماعرفتيني ؟
انفـال : شفيج ؟ شصار لج ؟؟ 
انوار : حادث بسيط 
انفال : أي بسيط ؟؟؟؟؟ متى هالكلام ؟ ليش ماتقولين !
انوار : من تقريبا شهر وليش اقول ليش انتِ ما تسألين ماتعرفين تفقدين رفيجتج ؟ 
انفال : والله العظيم اني شخلتج تلفونات ويعطيني مغلق وادق على بيتكم يقولون نايمه طالعه دااااااايما يصرفوني .. 
انوار تذكرت انها من اول اسبوع لها بغرفتها اغلقت جهازها وقطته بالدرج .. 
انوار ابتسمت : ولا يهمج معذوره .. 
انفال : قوليلي شصاررررر شسالفه ؟
قالت لها انوار السالفه باختصار وتأثرت حيل انفال .. 
انفال: كللل هذا يصيرلج وانا اخر من يعلم !!
انوار : صدقيني اعتزلت الناس كلهم .. احس كلهم بيشمئزون من شكلي وكنت حيل متهربه من نظرات الشفقه .. 
انفال : صج انج خبله اهلج ورفيجاتج بيشفقون عليج ليش؟
انوار : ادري بس كنت متصوره ان الناس كلها تطالعني بنظره وحده .. 
انفال : ياعمري والكورس هذا بعد وقفتيه ؟
انوار : أي بعد شسوي 
انفال : شنو شتسوين .. شفيها ان داومتي بكرسيج ؟ شوفي الجامعه فيها معاقين وماخذين حقوقهم على اكمل وجه وحالهم حالنا 
انوار : صعبه حيل انتِ ماتحسين بشعوري كنتِ شي وصرتي شي .. 
انفال : قضاء الله وقدره ... بعد لاتقولين لي بتعترضين !
انوار : لا اللهم لا اعتراض .. ماعليج كل شي بينحل ان شاء الله 
انفال : العمليه هذي بتسوينها وانتِ ماتشوفين الطريج
انوار : عاد اتصدقين هالعمليه عادي كنت بسويها بس ماسويتها عناد لولد عمي 
انفال : ليش ان شاء الله من يكون عشان تعرقلين عمليتج عشانه ؟
انوار : لانه اهو يبيني اسويها وانا حبيت اقهره .. وماسويتها 
انفال : والللله انج جاااااااهل حبيبتي هالامور مافيها عناد وسوالف جهال ... ليش انتِ جذي ؟
انوار : يالله الله يعين ... 
انفال : اسمعي محاضرتي باديه من ربع ساعه كنت جايه اشتري ماي .. مادريت اني بشوفج .. بحضرها وبجيج اوكي ؟
انوار : اوكي انا قاعده 
انفال راحت ومن بعيد : فجي تلفونج 
انوار تهز راسها بايجاب .. 
بهالفتره قعدت انوار بروحها وتفكر باللي قاعد يصير .. شمعنى تعاند مشاري ؟ شكو اصلا تعانده على قرارت مصيريه تخصها ! ليش اعطته اكبر من حجمه واهو اللي وضح لها امس انه مايستاهل .. تصرفاته صبيانيه .. الحركه اللي سواها قويه وعمرها ماراح تنساها .. بس ماتنكر ان قلبها عورها يوم شافت جدها يطقه طراق .. حست ان الزمن رجع وربي خذا حقها منه .. مثل الطراق اللي عطاها انرد له وبهانه اكبر جدام ربعه كلهم ! .. ما انكرت انها حست بنشوة الانتصار والفرحه العارمه .. لكن بعد حست بخوف ...لان مشاري انسان مو سهل مو هين اذا حط الشخص بباله يعني الله يعينه ... وعمرها ماراح تنسى نظره الحقد اللي شافتها منه اول ماطلع من الدوانيه ... 
وبغمره تفكيرها بمشاري واللي صار .. قعدت تفكر فيه الحين .. 
" ياترى وينه ؟ ليش يخلي اهله يحاتونه ؟ يعني لازم يختفي ويحملني سبب غيبته ! افف انا ناقصه احاتي ؟؟ امبييي اخاااااااف بيرجع لربعه القداما .. وللسمرات وهالخرابيط .. مااستبعد يسويها شكله عنادا فيني بيرجع .. ماكو الا جراح اهو اللي بيطمني ! " بس اجلت المكالمه لان الولد الحين بالمدرسه ... اذا رجعت تدق تتطمن .. 
شوي الا رجعت ديمه .. ومعاها وحده وجهها مو غريب على انوار .. 
ديمه : ماشاء الله على حطتج ماغيرتي مكانج ؟
انوار: بعد شسوي جاتني انفال وقعدت اسولف معاها 
ديمه : صجج ؟ زين والله امممم انوار هذي دلال 
انوار : دلال اخت مشعل ؟
دلال : أي اخته 
انوار: صج ؟؟؟ ياهلا والله عاش من شافج 
دلال : عاشت ايامج مابغينا نشوفج !
انوار : والله شنسوي ظروف 
دلال : انتِ اقوى منها وبتعدين هالفتره على خير 
انوار: تسلمين والله 
ديمه : ها انوار شرايج بالمفاجأه؟
انوار: عجيببببه والله 
دلال : بتقعدون جذي ؟ لا بليز انا عازمتكم على غدا محترم 
ديمه : ولا قلتي لي 
دلال : يعني انتِ عبالج انا جايه جذي لله ! لا حبيبتي دام انوار موجوده بنعزمها وبنقعد معاها من زمان عنها 
ديمه : هييي انتوا خلاص ترى اغيرررر 
انوار: هههههههههههههه ليش تغيرين انا ماصدقت لقيت احد يحبني 
ديمه : عطوني وجه يعني 
دلال : لا انتِ مو تخصصنا تخصص واحد الله يذكره بالخير .. 
وغمزت لها 
ديمه وجهها قلب احمر : هيييي بس عاد ناقصين احراج ! يلا امشوا 
دلال + انوار : ههههههههههههههههه 
وبالسياره 
ديمه : الا صج دلال انتِ منو جابج ؟ 
دلال : ليش تسألين ؟
ديمه : لانج قلتيلي سيارتج خربانه !
دلال : أي صج خربانه ورفيجاتي مو نفس بريكي .. فا دقيت على المنقذ مشعل وجابني 
ديمه : مشعل قطج ! هني 
دلال :أي 
ديمه : اهاااا 
دلال وبابتسامه خبيثه : وقالي سلمي عليها .... طبعا يوم قلتله ابي احد يوصلني قال مو فاضي بس يوم قالي ليش قلت بشوف ديمه عشر دقايق الله وكيلج الا اهو بالباركنج قلت له يعني عشان ديمه مو لي قال وانا من متى رديت لج طلب ؟ شفتوا العياره !!
انوار : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ومن الحب ماقتل 
ديمه خلاص قلبت طماطه 
ديمه : ليش ماعنده دوام ؟
دلال : والله عاد اخوي عاهه يعني اللي براسه بيسويه فا لاتعتقدين في شي بيقيده 
ديمه : لاتقولين عن اخوج عاهه 
دلال : يووه غلطنا على الحبيب اسفين 
ديمه : انتِ شغلج بعديييييين 
دلال +انوار قعدوا يضحكون .. 
ووصلوا المطعم .. وتغدوا وسوالف وضحك وناسه .. انوار قلبت نفسيتها من قلب صارت انوار قبل الحادث فرفوشيه و تونس وراعيه سوالف ..... وهالشي ماخلاهم يطلعون الا وكل وحده منهم مستانسه من هالطلعه .. منها تقربت انوار من دلال وتعرفت عليها عن قرب .. ودلال تعرفت على انوار ودخلت معاها بالخط .. و ديمه كانت مستانسه ان اختها تغيرت ورجعت مثل قبل ولو ان السالفه فيها غموض يكتنفها الا ان النتيجه اهي الاهم من الاسباب في بعض الاحيان ! 
بعد ماطلعوا 
ديمه : تبينا نردج الكليه ؟ 
دلال : لا وين تقطوني وتردون البيت اصلا مشعل هني مو بعيد 
انوار : اوكي
دلال : قاعد ادق عليه اشوى رد هدوء 
مشعل : يلا اطلعي 
دلال : وينك انت ؟ 
مشعل : بالباركنج يعني وين ؟
دلال : اقصد وين بالجامعه ؟
مشعل : أي .. وهذا سؤال ؟
دلال : مشعلللل لا تستعبط انا قلتلك مو بالكليه انا عازمه البنات بمطعم 
مشعل : لحووووول وانا اللي متنقع هني ؟ وين أي مطعم ؟ هذي حزت هياتتكم مع الوجه !
دلال قالت له اسم المطعم وقالها تحسب ربع ساعه واهو جاي 
انوار : انزين خـ ندش داخل .. 
ديمه : اوكي .. 
وقعدوا داخل ينطرون اخوها يجي عشان ياخذها .. 
ديمه : انوار خلينا نمشي الحين مابي اتواجه معاه 
دلال : لا والله وتخلوني لحالي !!
ديمه : انزين شسوي فيج انتِ جايه مع اخوج !
انوار : خلاص مومشكله اذا تأكدنا انهم راحوا طلعنا 
ديمه : اسمعي دلووول امانه اذا طلعتوا من المطعم بكبره دقي عشان احرك 
دلال :هههههههههههههه كل هذا خوف خلاص ولا يهمج بس على فكره بعطيج رنه لان ماكو رصيد 
ديمه : انزين يا ام رصيد .. 
بعد ما وصل مشعل خذا دلال وراحوا بعد ماطلعوا من المطعم عطتها رنّه وهم الثانين حركوا هذا كله عشان بس ديمه ما تتواجه مع مشعل .. لان بس ذكر اسمه يسبب لها احراج !
اما مشعل من ركبت دلال واسئله واستفسارات.. اللي زهقت من كثر ماترد عليها .. بس شتسوي فيه الحين اهي زوجته لازم تذكرها جدامه .. ماتقدر تسكته .. وحبت تذله شوي قالت ماراح اقولك الا اذا مريت بقاله بعبي رصيدي .. واهو سمعاً وطاعه وراح وعبالها .. البنات مايخلون هالمواقف لازم يستغلونها 
بالاشاره ديمه وانوار يسولفون .. عن دلال شلون تاخذ القلب بسرعه .. 
انوار : انسانه وجهها يوحي بالراحه 
ديمه : انتِ اليوم ولا شي ماسمعتي سوالفها تفطسين من الضحك .. 
انوار : اتصدقين كسرت خاطري يوم قالت ماعندي خوات .. !
ديمه : بس انا قلتلها اعتبرينا خواتج .. وغير هذا دايما اتقولي مشعل مو مقصر صايرلي الاخو والاخت 
انوار : يحليل مشعل انسان طيب الله يوفقه 
ديمه : امييين يارب 
انوار: حشى قرن هالاشاره 
ديمه : أي هذي عاد عله تطول
وساندت ديمه راسها على الكشن الا تشوف بالمنظره السياره اللي وراها وشهقت 
انوار : شفيج ؟
ديمه : مشعل ورانا !!!!!!!
انوار : واذا شفيج اختبصتي 
ديمه بارتباك : اقولج مشعل وراناااااااا 
انوار طالعت من منظرتها السياره اللي ورى بس لاحظت ان مشعل موقاعد يطالعهم ومنمدج بالسوالف مع اخته ودلال مدنقه راسها وجنها تتعبث بشي الواضح انه تلفون ! 
انوار : يلا عاد لاتختبين مايدري انج ديمه وقاعد يقرق واهي ما شافتنا 
ديمه : شدراج اكيد يعرف سيارتي 
انوار : ليش شمسويه انتِ ؟ واذا درى انج ديمه ديمه : انتِ شتقولين ! الحين انا منحاشه منه مابي اشوفه بالمطعم تبيني اشوفه بالاشاره !

----------


## أختكم في الله

انوار : هههههههههههه والله انج رقله 
وشبت الاشاره خضرا وديمه على ارتباكها ولا تحركت وطبعا مشعل ماعرف منو السياره اللي جدامه بس انتبه ان السياره ماتحركت ! وطق هرن لين استوعبت ديمه وتحركت .. ومشعل عصب لان الشارع بروحه زحمه ومن شاف ان اللي تسوق بالسياره اللي قباله بنت انقهر .. !
مشعل : البنااااااااات خوااااااااره بالسواقه 
دلال انتبهت كانت طول اليوم مدنقه وتعبي رصيدها بعدين تدز مسجات وطالعت الشارع 
دلال : شفيك ؟
مشعل : تخيلي شبت خضراء ولالحين البنت واقفه .. 
دلال : خلاص مشت 
مشعل : قهرتني طقيت لها هرنات ثلاث مرات يالله صحت من نومها
دلال : أي سياره ؟ 
مشعل : اللي جدامنا صبر بخرعها 
ويقرب من سيارتها ويطق هرنات ويأشر لها بعصبيه يعني ماتشوفين الاشاره ؟ نايمه نايمه ؟ 
ديمه من شافته يزف .. حطت ايدها على وجهها بخوف وداااااااااست بنزين .. وقامت تعدي بين السيارات من الخوف تبي تنحاش 
دلال : هذييييي ديمممممممه
مشعل : شنو ؟
دلال : والله ديمه حتى انوار جنبها 
مشعل : ام السياره السماويه ؟
دلال : اييييي اللي زفيتها 
مشعل : من صجج ! وليش ماتقولين من اليوم ؟
دلال : شدراني ما انتبهت الا يوم تزفها !
مشعل : امبيييييي شكلها اختبصت .. يعني معقوله شافتني من المنظره وتخرعت !
دلال : اييييييييي اجل ليش وقفت والاشاره خضراء مايبيلها ذكاء امبييييييي حده شخطت !
مشعل بخوف : دقيييييييي عليهاااااااا هذي ناويه تدش بشبه ؟
دلال : أي صبر بدق 
حاولت مره مرتين ماردت 
دلال : مااااااترد !!
مشعل : انزين ليش اهي مخترعه مني شنو وحش ! شفتيها شلون حطت ايدها على وجهها ! 
دلال : انت اسكت قالت لي اذا طلعتوا من المطعم عطيني رنه عشان اركب سيارتي ماتبي تواجهك بحال من الاحوال .. خوافه تراها 
مشعل : أي ادري انها خوافه بس مني عاد ؟ 
دلال : خلني ادق مره ثانيه 
مشعل : لا وزفيتها بعد !! ياسلالالالالام عااااااااد اهي تكرهني اذا عصبت 
دلال : هلالالالالا انوار 
انوار : هلا والله دلال 
دلال : انتوا شفيكم طرتوا ؟ خففوا 
انوار: مادري عنها والله العداد صك 140 مااااااادري شفيها !
دلال : عطيني اياهااااااااااا 
ومن خذت السماعه ديمه 
دلال: ديوووووم 
جر مشعل السماعه 
مشعل : ديييييمه بليز لا تتهورين ترى والله اكلم ابوج يسحب السياره امشي على 100 
واهي ساكته 
مشعل : ديمه ردي 
ديمه بقمه الارتباك: هلا
مشعل : انتِ ناويه تذبحين عمرج ؟ سوري ان صرخت وزفيتج واذيتج بالهرنات بس ترى ماعرفتج 
ديمه : لا عادي 
مشعل : أي عادي ؟؟ وانتِ دشيتي بكل السيارات ! 
ديمه : خلاص انا خففت 
مشعل هدا: انزين ديربالج على عمرج .. هاج دلال 
ديمه طبعا سكتت .. 
ودلال ميته من الضحك .. وبعدها وصلوا البنات البيت .. ودخلت انوار غرفتها .. وديمه اصعدت غرفتها .. وكل وحده تحاتي شي .. انوار بتدق على جراح بتعرف شصار على مشاري وديمه تفكر باللي صارلها اليوم !
وبعد ما صلت الظهر وريحت .. دقت على بيت جدها 
سونارمي خدامت بيت جدهم حاطه سبيكر وتنظف: الووو 
انوار : هلا سونارمي شلونج ؟
سونارمي : زين بس شغل واجد
انوار : الله يعينج ليش صوتج بعيد ؟
سونارمي : انا حط سبيكر انا سوي شغل ويتكلم 
انوار : اووه الاخت مو فاضيه المهم عندج احد ؟
سونارمي : لا ماكو انتِ شنو يبي ؟
بهاللحظه دخل مشاري بس من سمع صوت التلفون .. انخش ورى الدرج خاف يكون ابوه بس من سمع الصوت ثبتها هذي انوار ! 
انوار : جراح وينه ؟
انقهر زياده ....
" مازالت تسال عن جراح ! "
سونارمي : في مدرسه يطلع بعد نوص ساعه 
انوار : انزين اسمعي مشاري ماجاء البيت ؟
سونارمي : مافي شوف من امس بابا يسوي جنجال هذا مشاري مافي دوام اليوم .. اصلا مافي نوم بالبيت !
انوار : معقوله وين راح ؟ 
سونارمي : انا مايعرف ؟
انوار : انزين سونارمي حبيبتي اذا جاء مشاري دقي علي مابي احاتي اكثر من جذي بس مو تقولين لأحد ؟ 
قرب مشاري من التلفون اكثر وأشر لسونارمي ماتتكلم 
ومشاري الفرحه شقت الابتسامه بوجهه 
" انوار تسأل عني !!! وتحاتي وتوصي بعد من متى ؟؟ " 
مشاري : لا تحاتين سرج فـ بير ماراح اقول لأحد !!!!انتظروا الجزء العشرين..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## بوفيصل

ليش كذا قاعد أستني القصة الله يرحم والديكي
كمليها بسرعه ما عندي وقت 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

سوري لأن الحين مدارس بس أحاول احط لكم أجزاء..

=========================================


:: الجــزء العشـرين ::

انوار : انزين سونارمي حبيبتي اذا جاء مشاري دقي علي مابي احاتي اكثر من جذي بس مو تقولين لأحد ؟ 
قرب مشاري من التلفون اكثر وأشر لسونارمي ماتتكلم 
ومشاري الفرحه شقت الابتسامه بوجهه 
" انوار تسأل عني !!! وتحاتي وتوصي بعد من متى ؟؟ " 
مشاري : لا تحاتين سرج فـ بير ماراح اقول لأحد !!!!
الصدمه ألجمت لسان انوار دقات قلبها تسبق الوحده منهم الثانيه ... 
أخر شخص توقعت تسمع صوته بهالمكـالمه !! 
انوار : مشاري ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشـاري بمكر اكثر : داقه تسألين ؟ والا تتشمتين على اللي صار امس ؟ 
انوار بتوتر: لا لا اصلا مو داقه اسأل عنك 
مشـاري يقلدّ صوتها واهي تكلم سونارمي: انزين سونارمي حبيبتي اذا جاء مشاري دقي علي مابي احاتي اكثر من جذي بس مو تقولين لأحد ؟ وهذا شتسمينه؟
انوار : اسأل عنك مو عشان سواد عيونك عشان جدي لا يرتفع عليه السكر ويتعب علينا ! والسبه حركاتك الصبيانيه اللي مادري متى بتعقل منها ؟
مـشارّي : اعتقد اللي سويته هذا اقل شي ممكن اسويه فيج .. احمدي ربج ما صنيتج كف على وجهج 
انوار : هيه انت شهالكلام ؟ 
مـشاري : نعم خير اختي ؟ 
انوار : اقول عطني جراح اهو والله اللي ابرك من وجهك بستين مره 
مشاري بدا خطته: بالله عليج عاجبج وجهج جذي ؟ صرتي عاهه مستانسه اذا شفتي روحج بالمنظره ؟ لا يعني صج صج سؤال وجيه والا عاجبج منظرج بالكرسي ؟
انوار سكتت 
مشاري: تدرين يوم وديتج بين الشجر كنت بخشج لا يشوفونج ربعي ويتخرعون اخاف يحلفون مايطبون هالمزرعه ؟ خرعتييييهم يختي شوفي لج صرفه بوجهج ! خافي الله فينا !!
ومازالت ساكته 
مشاري : شفيج صخيتي ؟؟ تكلمي ؟؟ والا اللسان اللي شطوله راح ؟
طوط طوط طوط 
انقطعت المكالمه .. 
عاد الرقم اللي دقت منه انوار والظاهر رقمها النقال ولاردت بالاخير .. خاف لانه عرف شفيها .. ودق على البيت وترد ميشو 
ميشو : الوو
مشاري : هلالا منو انتِ ؟
ميشو : انا ميشووو 
مشاري : هلا ميشوو وين ديمه ؟
ميشو : مادري يمكن داخل يمكن برى يمكن فوق يمكن تحت مادري ؟
مشاري : شقاعد تخربطين ؟؟؟ افففففف والله بلشه مخلين الجهال يردون على التلفونات !!
ميشو : انت ليش اتزفني ؟ انا دقيله (صغيره)
مشاري : واللي يرحم والديج ناديلي ديمه روحي دوريها فري البيت كله بسرعه 
ميشو : امممممم انزين اتعد لما جم ؟
مشاري قاعد على اعصابه : لين الخمسه
ميشو : يلا قول واحد
مشاري: ميشووووووووووو خلصينييييييي 
شوي الا ديمه داخله الصاله ودايما تحذر ميشو انه ماترد على التلفون لكن شتقولون عن اللقافه !؟
ديمه : الوو 
مشاري : اففففف مابغيتي تردين ؟
ديمه : سوري كنت بالمطبخ
مشاري : انوار وينها ؟
ديمه : بغرفتها ليش ؟
مشاري : اسمعي انوار الحين بغرفتها وتبجي .. ولا تستبعدين انها تكسر الغرفه خلوها تطلع حرتها وصكوا الباب لحد يقعد يهديها خلوها تطلع كل اللي بقلبها .. بس بطلب منج طلب واحد 
ديمه بخوف : آمر ؟
مشاري : كل شوي تطلين عليها ولاتخلينها تسوي شي بروحها .. وتسمعين بالضبط شتقول وتعلميني 
ديمه : شلون يعني ؟
مشاري : اهي الحين بتطلع كل اللي بقلبها وهالشي هذا مكبوت صارله شهر كامل .. انا عطيتها جم كلمه تسم البدن الحين تلقينها منهاره اكيد راح تطلع اللي بقلبها وتبجي وتتكلم بصوت عالي عفيه اسمعي شنو اللي خاشته عنا طول هالمده ؟ انا صج عطيتها من الحامي لكن والله الشاهد على كلامي اني ناوي منه نيه ثانيه .. 

ديمه بخوف : بلييييييز مشاري انت شقلت لها حرام عليك اهي اليوم شحلوها مافي احلى من نفسيتها وطلعت وتمشت وتغدت بمطعم لييييييييش تسوي جذي ؟؟ 
مشاري : اليوم طلعت ؟؟؟؟
ديمه : ااي ووعدتني ماتحكر روحها .. ليش تخرب كل شييييييي حراااااااااااااااااااااام عليك
مشاري قلبه عوره : لا ديمه والله ماخربت شي بالعكس يمكن انها تطلع معاج وترد وتضحك بس بقلبها في شي لالحين موجود ومو قادر يطلع .. فا مافي غير هالطريقه عشان نطلعه .. خليها تقول اللي تبيه تسب تلعن عادي المهم يطلع هالكلالالالالام ترى مو زين الكبت البنت مو ناقصه امراااااض 
ديمه : خلاص انا بروحلها 
مشاري : بليز انا اليوم بالليل بدق على البيت وابيج تطمنيني وديربالج عليها لاتخليني احاااااااتي 
ديمه : ان شاء الله
صكت التلفون وركضت ديمه لغرفه اختها .. 
وقبل لا تفتح الغرفه سمت بالرحمن لانها ماسمعت صوت فا توقعت خلاص ان اختها طاحت .. اول مافجت الباب الا انوار قاعده على السرير وحاطه ايدها على خدها وسرحانه .. فقط لا غير .. 
انصدمت ديمه من المنظر لأنها توقعت العكس .. 
لا دموع ولا صراخ ولا طيحه ولا شي ؟ 
استمر وضع انوار على هالحـاله كانت تنظر للأرض نظره ثابته على امتداد واحد .. وحاطه ايدها على خدها بحزن .. 
بالبدايه ارتاحت ديمه لان كلام مشاري ما أثر بأختها ولا خلاها تنفعل مثل ماهو متصور .. فا فرحت لهالشي مادرت انها بتكون بدايه لشي جديد غامض ! 
ديمه : انوار حبيبتي شفيج ؟
انوار ساكته وعلى حطتها 
ديمه قربت منها وهزتها من جتوفها .. 
ديمه : انوار كل هذا سرحـان ؟ طالعيني 
ورفعت انوار نظرها وطالعت اختها ببلادة اكثر والعجب انها ماتكلمت .. استمرت بصمتها .. 
ديمه : شنو ماعندج لسان ليش ماتتكلمين ؟
انوار اشرت لها على راسها وفهمت ديمه انها تعبانه لين دعست روحها بالفراش ونامت .. 
اول ماطلعت ديمه من الغرفه وتنزل الصاله وتكلم بيت جدها ردت عليها سونارمي 
ديمه : هلا سونارمي وين مشاري ؟
سونارمي : مايعرف انا 
ديمه : خلصيني بلا كلك زايد انتِ ماتعرفين ؟ اخاف صج تراج تعرفين حواء وعروقها 
سونارمي : شنو هذا كلام ؟
ديمه : ناااااااااااااااااادي مشاري بسرعه 
سونارمي : اففففففف زين 
نادت مشاري وكان بغرفته 
مشاري كان توه داخل غرفته وبدل ملابسه ولبس بجامته وصلى الظهر الا تدخل عليه سونارمي 
سونارمي : بابا تلفون ديمه بنت بابا منصور 
استغرب مشاري بس درى ان السالفه ضروريه لانه قالها بيدق يتطمن العشى 
مشاري : حولي لي على غرفتي 
سونارمي تفكر: جم رقم انت غرفه ؟
مشاري : سوناااااااااااارمي عن الاستهبااااااااااااااااااال بسرعه انزلي حولي الخط على غرفتي 
وركضت سونارمي وحولت التلفون 
مشاري : هلالالا ديمه خير شصار ؟
ديمه : لا طاحت ولا كسرت شي ولا صرخت ولا بجت ولا تكلمت ! 
مشاري : شنو ؟؟؟؟
ديمه : اللي سمعت 
مشاري باستغراب: شلون يعني ؟ شلون شفتيها ؟
ديمه : شفتها ساكته وحاطه ايدها على خدها وسرحانه حتى الدمعه ماشفتها بعينها !!
مشاري بقهرررررر : وبعدييييييين مع هالبنت لي متى بتكتم ؟؟؟؟؟ والله ان هالكلام لو أي احد قاله لي بطنب بالصيااااااااح من شنو قلبها هالمخلوقه ليييييييش ماترحمني معاها شايل همهااااا والله ؟؟ 
ديمه : آآآآآآه الحين بتزيد همومها وبتسكت كالعاده بتنفجر والله اخاف يجي اليوم اللي تنفجر فيه ويصير فيها شي !
مشاري: الحين وينها ؟
ديمه : نامت
مشاري : نامت ! بكل برود ؟ لا والله مانامت بس تبيج تطلعين من الغرفه ... انا الكلام اللي قلته اخاف صج بتنام وبتنساه 
ديمه : انا داقه عليك بعرف شاللي قلته ؟؟
مشاري : استخفيت بمنظرها وبشكلها وقلتلها عاجبج شكلج ؟ وجهج مشوه وبكرسي متحرك! وكلام يسم البدن صج
ديمه انصدمت : انت حقيرررررررر ماتستحي ليش تقولها هالكلام ؟ انت مافيك دم ماعندك خوات تجي تتطنز عليها ماتدري ان ربي بيعاقبك وبتشوفه بأعز الناس لك واقربهم .. في احد يتطنز على قضاء الله وقدره ؟ انت صاحي صاحي والا مجنون ؟ هذا كلام تقوله لها واهي توها طالعه تشوف الحياه من جديد ؟؟ مشااااري انت من صجك ؟
مشاري : شفتي هالخبه اللي سويتيها لي كنت منتظرها من انوار لكن للأسف ما سمعتها كنت ابيها تطلع كل اللي بقلبها بس صدمتيني يوم قلتي انها ساكته !؟ يعني كتمت تدرين هالشي شراح يسوي فيها ؟ بيذبحهــا !! والله بيذبحهـا 
ديمه : والحــــل والله ان صار فيها شي ماراح اسامحك توها اليوم شحلوها وطلعنا وتمشينا وشافت رفيجاتها وضحكت واستانست والله ان صار شي ماراح اسامحك
مشاري : انتِ ماراح تسامحيني ؟ الا قولي انا اللي ماراح اسامح روحي .... امانه ديربالج عليها كل مابي اكحلها عميتها ! يلا مع السلامه اسمع ابوي وصل الله يعينا على الزف اللي بيجينا تامرين على شي ؟
ديمه : لا مشكور مع السلامه
صكت التلفون وقعدت تفكر بأنوار .. خلاص هالبنت ماترقعت ! لكن كل اللي سوته ديمه انها خلت انوار اليوم بسلام ولا دخلت عليها الغرفه تبي الوضع يهدي شوي .. على ثاني يوم راحت ديمه الكليه وردت على الساعه 2 العصر .. ودخلت على انوار الغرفه ولا لقتها واستغربت وانزلت الصاله ولا لقتها وراحت دورت امها ولا لقتها .. بالاخير قالتلها ميشو انهم بالحديقه ويوم راحت لهم استغربت من منظر امها 
ديمه : يما شفيج ؟
ام محمد : تسأليني ؟ أسألي اختج ؟ اكلمها طول اليوم ماترد علي !
ديمه : ليش عاد ؟
ام محمد : مادري شفيها ؟ في احد قالها شي والا زعلها ؟
ديمه ارتبكت ماتقدر تقول مشاري السبب فا سكتت 
ديمه : مادري 
وانوار سرحانه وتطالع الزرع وتفكيرها ابعد مايكون من هالزرع !
ديمه قربت من اختها 
ديمه : انوار حبيبتي شفيج ساكته ؟
انوار تطالعها بنفس النظره البليدة ووترجع نظرها مره ثانيه للزرع !
ديمه : لا هالوضع ما ينسكت عنه ! يما وين ابوي ؟ يمكن اذا كلمها بتنطق 
ام محمد : كلمته قال من ارد من الدوام بقعد معاها ولالحين مارد بيرد بعد شوي
ديمه : انزين اسمعي اول مايجي خليه يغير ملابسه ويصلي ويتغدى واذا خلص خليه يقعد معاها ويكلمها 
ام محمد : اهو خله يوصل اول
راحت ام محمد الصاله تنطر زوجها وبعد ماقعدوا البنات على انفراد
ديمه : انا ادري شسالفتج متهاوشه مع مشاري وقط عليج جم كلمه تسم البدن صح ؟
رفعت انوار نظرها من الزرع وحطته بعينين ينتظرون الاجابه بشغف لكن ردتهم خائبين اكتفت بشبح ابتسامه استهزاء ! وردت نظرها مره ثانيه للزرع ! وكأن على الزرع شيئ ٌ يـُقرأ ..!
ديمه : تكلميييي لا تقهريني قولي شفيج ؟ هزي راسج زين السبب مشاري ؟؟؟؟
لفت انوار راسها بتأفف وحركت كرسيها وراحت غرفتها وكأنها شمئزت من الاسم !
خلال نص ساعه دخل عليها ابوها غرفتها .. حاول يجر منها الكلام .. وطلع خايب مثل اللي سبقوه ..! مر يوم ثاني .. وحاله انوار مبهمه على العايله الا على ديمه .. ومشاري كل مايدق ترد عليه الخدامه وتصرفه شسر تصريف الخدامات لخلق الله لا لحين مادري !!

----------


## أختكم في الله

على المغرب دخل عليها ابوها 
بومحمد: يلا انوار البسي بنروح موعدج اليوم 
اومأت براسها بالايجاب وطلع من الغرفه .. 
خلال هاليومين اللي هم امس واليوم بومحمد قالهم يسكتون عن انوار خلوها متى ما تبي تتكلم تتكلم .. يمكن متضايقه من شي وتبي تسكت واحتاروا من كلمه يمكن وحطوا لسكوتها الف سبب بالاخير اهي متى مازهقت بتتكلم .. 
راحت الدكتور وقالها انها حيل مهمله التمرين .. ومتعبه رجلها بشكل كبير .. والشي يرجع للي صار بالمزرعه ذاك اليوم .. وهم دام الصمت ولا تكلمت انوار .. بعد ماخلصت التمارين مالت اليوم تحت اشراف الدكتور وابوها يراقب الحاله .. واهي بحضور ابوها سوت التمرين بحذافيره .. لانه توعد لها وقال بتابع علاجج خطوة بخطوة ويا انا يا هالكرسي .. !! كان هالوعد دعوة للتفاءل .. والامل .. وكل شي بيد الله سبحانه .. 
مرّ اسبوع على زيارة الدكتور .. وهالاسبوع حالت انوار ابد ماتغيرت حاطه الصامت على مستوى صوتها .. ولالها دخل بأحد مع هذا تتغدى وتقعد بالصاله معاهم عاااادي ولاكأن في شي بس محد يكلمها ولا تكلم احد .. ديمه كانت على نار وتحترق من القهر على حال اختها .. خلاص انوار بالنسبه لها وردة قاعده تذبل جدامها واهي لا حول لها ولا قوه .. ومن القهر صارت كل يوم تدق على بيت جدها وتزف مشاري وتصك التلفون .. خلاص حتى مشاري تعود على هالاهانه.. بس المهم يعرف اخبار انوار .. لانه يدري انها خايفه على اختها ومن آخر هالمكالمات انفجرت المفاجأه .. 
ديمه : شفت الحين صكت اسبوع ؟؟؟ واهي على حالها !
مشاري : يا الله ولا نطقت ولا كلمه ؟ 
ديمه : ولاحرف واللي قاهرني اكثر انها تقعد بالصاله وتشوف التلفزيون وتطلع الحديقه وتتغدى معانا بس تتكلم لا ليش مادري..!!!!!
مشاري : اهي ليش تكتم ليش ؟ حرام عليها اهي ناويه تذبحني ؟ والله اختج هذي بتذبحني بتصرفاااااااتها .. 
ديمه : انت المسؤول عن كل اللي صارلها واحمد ربك لالحين ماقلت لاحد عن اللي قلته لها ! اختي ان استمرت على هالحال ماتلوم الا نفسك .. انت شعليك ؟ ما تحاتي ولا تحس باللي احسه من اشوفها .. قاعد ببيتك ماهمك الا السهرات والطلعات !!
مشاري بتعب: حرااااااام عليج والله اني احااااااتيها اكثر منج اكثر منج والله .. انتِ ماتدرين انوار شنو بالنسبه لي .. انا اللي سويته هذا كله عشان ابيها تنفجر وتقب بوجهي ابي اعرف اللي بقلبها علي وعلى الكل .. كنت ناوي اريحيها من هالهم اللي منخش بصدرها .. بس مادريت انها بتكتم زياااااااده مادريت انها بتذبحنيييي زيااااااااادة مادرررريت يا ديمه مادرييييت اني احبها .. والله مادريت ! 
ديمه كانت بقمه غضبها وكانت مجهزه رد لكن من سمعت كلامه ! سكتت ووطت صوتها لأقصى درجه 
ديمه بدهشه: شنو ؟ ماسمعت !! عيد الكلمه ؟
مشاري خلاص حس انه انفضح وانزلت من لسانه .. خلاص اللي بقلبه طلع مافي داعي يكتم اكثر .. !
مشاري : أي احبها والله الشاهد وعلى كثر المصايب اللي شافتها مني على كثر ماني احبها واغليها .. والله انها ماتهون علي .. والله ماشفت منها الا كل خير لكن اهي ششافت مني ؟ انتِ تعرفين طبعي ماحب ابين للناس اني احبهم واني مهتم لهم .. وهذا اللي سويته مع انوار .. لكن للأسف البنت شراح تتحمل اكثر ؟ خلاص وصلت لمرحله انها صكت حلجها وسكتت عشان ترتاح ! يعني لي هالدرجه انا معذبها ! لحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. 
ديمه : مشاري اللي يحب ما يسوي جذي 
مشاري : اااااه وانا شنو مشكلتي من الاساس ؟ اني ما اسوي اللي يامرني عليه قلبي ! اروح اسوي عكسه بالضبط 
ديمه : انزين من متى الاخ تحبها ؟ وشحقه ماقلت واهي تدري والا لا ؟
مشاري : من متى مادري لكن اهي ماتدري عن شي .. اخاف لو تدري تقط نفسها من السطح وتنتحر وتختفي من هالحياه اللي فيها كائن حي اسمه مشاري !! 
ديمه : صدمتني والله ...... انت شفيك علي كل يوم صدمه جديده ؟ 
مشاري : وانا الناس شماخذه مني غير المصايب ؟
ديمه : المهم الحين الحل ؟
مشاري : الحل انج تدشين لها بالبلعوم الا تتكلم وخلج عندها وديربالج عليها 
ديمه : خلاص انزين جدي عندك ؟
مشاري : لا بالدوانيه 
ديمه : خلاص سلم عليه 
وصكت التلفون وراحت غرفتها تفكر باللي قاعد يصير ؟ مو معقوله مشاري يحب انوار !! بس شلون واهي تكرهه كره العمى !! 
اول مره ديمه تكتشف الجانب الاخر من شخصية مشاري ! طلع حنون وحبيب وحساس !! 
---------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مها العصر كانت قاعده بالغرفه وتقص لها برتقال وتاكل وكان محسن يقرى جريده ومندمج .. 
مها : تخيل اليوم شاي الضحى عند ام حمد وكنا نسولف الا يطرون سالفه الزواج ومسكتني ام حمد تقول ليش ماتزوجين ولدج ؟ باجر ان وصل عمره 25 والا 28 بيكبر راسه وبيقول لا تخطبين لي ! 
محسن : وانتِ تسمعين كلامهم ؟ ولدج توه 22 وين بتزوجينه بعد ! 
مها : لا انا قلتلها ولدي توه صغير وتوه بدا يشتغل مع ابوه قالوا فلوس ابوه واجد مايحتاج يكون نفسه ومن هالسوالف اللي طايحين فيها الشباب 
محسن : اعوووووذ بالله حاسديني على تعبي !!!
مها : شدراني ؟ 
محسن : يبا هالشاي الضحى يفرّ روس هالحريم جم مره اقولج لا تروحين لها 
مها غيرت السالفه : المهم شخبار اخوك منصور ؟
محسن : خلاص سوينا شراكه يعني ثلاث شركات بإدارة وحده انا وياه وبومشعل 
مها : وليش اتدخله بينا ؟ 
محسن : اخوي بعد 
مها : وانت شماخذ من اخوك غير الفقر وعمات العين !
محسن : يلا عاد الا اخوي امسكي لسانج احسن لج 
مها : أي مو قلتلك مسوين لك العمل من زمان !
محسن : لو صج مسوين لي العمل جان انا مجابل وجهج ؟ 
مها : بس الله انتقم منها وبرد حرتي فيها .. جازاها على قد نيتها وبلاها ببنت معوقه ومتشوهه 
محسن : استغفري ربج ترى ربي يبيلج ..! الا الشمـاته الواحد ما يتشمت 
مها : انا مو قاعده اتشمت هذا الحق .. على كثر ما جننتني وقهرتني ربي جازاها ... ربي مايطق بعصى
محسن : تدرين ان المجلس معاج ينمل ويجيب الهم والاكتئاب النفسي ؟ انام بالدوانيه ابرك لي 
مها : أي وتقول مومسويه العمل ؟ اجل شاللي خلاك تنرفز مني وتطلع من الغرفه ؟ بعد قص علي وقول مو عمل ؟
محسن ضحك عليها باستهزاء : أي هذا حدج هذا مستوى تفكيرج سحر عمل سوت لي وتشمت وهالسوالف لا يبا هالمجلس انا ماحبه 
مها : قول امين جعل اللي كرهك بمجلسي يكرهه هدومه 
محسن : انــــــــــــــــت ِ اللي كرهتيني فييييييه راجعي نفسج راجعي نفسج اول قبل لا تبلين على الناس 
طالعته بصدمه وخلاها وصفق الباب وراه !!
------------

بومحمد يوم شاف ان انوار معندة ومو راضيه تتكلم .. قرر يسوي اللي فبـاله .. وكان اليوم موعدها عند الدكتور حق رجلها وسوت الجلسه وبعد ماخلصت خذاها ابوها عند دكتور ثاني يبي يعرف لي متى بيستمر هالسكوت ؟ وهل فعلا فيها خلل عضوي يمنعها من الكلام !!
وعلى المغرب خذاها وراحوا موعد العلاج الطبيعي وكانت باديه تتحسن .. وبنهايه الموعد طلعوا بومحمد وانوار من عيادة الدكتور وخذاها لدكتور ثاني ! 
وظلت علامه التعجب ملازمه وجهها مو عارفه ابوها وين رايح ! 
ودخلوا على الدكتور وكلمه عن حالتها واهي تطالع ابوها معصبه ليش يوديها لدكتور اهي ماشكت له الحال ! 
الدكتور : آآها اوكي ماقدر احدد الحاله بالضبط الا لين تجيبون لي الاشعه 
بومحمد : ننزل نسوي الاشعه !
الدكتور : أي سوها واذا طلعت جيبها لي عشان اشوفها
بومحمد : اوكي ياغالي والطلب رخيص .. 
وطلع مع انوار وسوولها اشعه وبعد مارجعوا للدكتور 
الدكتور : ماشاء الله بنتك مافيها شي .. 
بومحمد : شلون دكتور ؟
الدكتور : الاشارات اللي بين اللسان والمخ اللي تعطي اوامر بالكلام شغاله ومافيها أي خلل 
بومحمد :بس دكتور لها اسبوع ماتتكلم 
الدكتور : ماعليك تلقاها تتدلع 
بومحمد : السالفه مو سالفه دلع دكتور ! 
الدكتور : يعني تبي تتأكد من كلامي ؟
بومحمد : يكون احسن 
الدكتور راح ورى انوار على بو انه يطلع لكن بنظرة خاطفه طقها على ظهرها 
انوار بألم: آآي 
الدكتور : هههههههههههه ماتتكلم ها ؟
بومحمد استانس وعصب بنفس الوقت استانس لانها فعلا مافيها أي خلل عضوي وطبي بجسمها يرغمها على السكوت وبنفس الوقت معصب منها ليش عيشته بقلق وليش لي طلب منها تتكلم ما تتكلم ؟ 
بومحمد : انوار كل هذا دلع ؟
انوار نزلت راسها باحراج وطالعت الارض .. 
الدكتور : خلها ماعليك يمكن تتغلى 
بومحمد : أي تتغلى الله يهداك ؟؟خرعتني عليها 
على العموم ارتاح بومحمد عرف ان السالفه سالفه وقت مثل ماحكرت روحها شهر يمكن هالمره تبي تجرب سالفه الصمت ! يمكن كل شي جايز اهو حط جذي باله بس ارتاح ان ماكو شي فعلا يعيق عمليه التحدث والكلام عندها .. 
واهو يّركب انوار السياره دق تلفونه والتلفون كان على كرسي السايق وبومحمد كان ورى بالدبه يركب الويل جير .. وبعد ماركب السياره سمع صوت تلفونه لا لحين يرّن 
بومحمد : هذا ابوي جان رديتي عليه ؟ 
نزلت انوار عيونها بعدين لفت الجهه الثانيه صوب الدريشه .. وردّ بومحمد على التلفون 
بومحسن : السلام عليكم 
بومحمد : وعليكم السلام والرحمه الله حيهم 
بومحسن : الله يبقيك شلونك ؟
بومحمد : ابد بخير الله يسلمك شلونك انت عساك بخير ؟
بومحمد : ابشرك بخير وينك فيه
بومحمد : توني طالع من الدكتور موعد علاجها الطبيعي وقالوا لي في تحسن وبعدين رحت للدكتور اللي وصيتني وابشرك قال سليمه بس دلع بنات 
بومحسن : لا والله ! زيين اشوووى .. وينها هي عطني اياها 
بومحمد : ماراح ترد عليك شانه حرب عالمي علىالكل مادري شمسوين لها !
بومحسن : اقولك مرني مرني وانا اعلمها تشن الحروب على منو ؟
بومحمد : ههههههههههههههه 
ويلفّ على انوار 
بومحمد : ابوي متحلف فيج ياويلج !
انوار ابتسمت برضى وسكتت !
بومحسن : يلا تعال تراني ناطرك بالدوانيه ---------

----------


## أختكم في الله

دلال بهالوقت كانت اتدق على ديمه .. لان العصر مرتين تدق عليها ولا ردت !
ديمه : هلا دلال 
دلال : شفيج ؟ وينج اليوم 
ديمه : سوري كنت مشغوله 
دلال : مشغوله بشنو بعد ؟ 
ديمه : التفكير بيقتلنييييي والله 
دلال : بسم الله عليج ليش تقولين جذي شصاير ؟
ديمه قالت لها سالفه مشاري 
دلال : من صجج ؟؟؟؟؟ ايحبها !!!!
ديمه : أي والله انا راسي بينبط 
دلال: انزين اللي يحب مايسوي جذي بالعكس المفروض يداريها ويبين لها انها مهمه بالنسبه له
ديمه : مادري اهو مو صاحي ! 
دلال : انزين والحين وينها انوار ؟
ديمه : مو هني رايحه موعدها 
دلال : الله يشافيها يارب لالحين ماتكلمت ؟
ديمه : لا ولي باجر اعرفها اتحب العناد
دلال : يا الله .. انتِ بعد خلج عندها وحسسيها بأهميتها اهي بتلاقيها من مشاري والا من شنو ؟
ديمه : ماتتصورين قمت احاتيها يعني صعبه انسان يصك حلجه وما يتكلم اسبوع !
دلال : ماعليج شده وتزول واهي ترى الضغوط النفسيه عليها حيل يعني تو متش 
ديمه : مو هذا هو واهو الخبل مو مقدر هالشي يجي ويزيد الطين بله 
دلال : ماعليج ترى مصيرها بتزهق وبتتكلم 
ديمه : يااااااااليت والله 
دلال : انزين قوليلي شخبارج وشلون الجامعه ؟
ديمه : ابد والله تمام .. انتِ شلونج ؟
دلال : عااال العااااااااال وسي عبعال عندي يسلم عليج 
ديمه : رديناااااااا لحركاتج البايخه قولي الصج
دلال : ههههههههههه اشوف خفتي لا والله اقص عليج بس حبيت اخرعج 
ديمه : اشوى 
دلال : لحظه ديمه اسمع صوت هوشه برى ! 
ديمه : وين 
دلال :بالصاله لحظه لاتصكين الخط 
ديمه : خرعتيني اوكي يلا روحي 
كانت ديمه عالخط وتسمع صوت صراخ كانت اشبه بهوشه شباب !! وفكرت منو في شباب عند دلال ماكو الا مشعل وعبدالرحمن ! وميزت صوت مشعل لان الظاهر دلال يوم طلعت من الغرفه ماصكت الباب وصاير الصوت واضح !
عبدالرحمن بصوت عالي : شفيييييييييييييك ؟ ماتتكلم
مشعل قعد على القنفه وملابسه متروسه دم مطشر ! 
عبدالرحمن : مشيعللللللل تكلم مسوي حادث ؟ 
مشعل بصوت اعلى واهو ماسك راسه : لالالا لا تصارخ راسي بينفجررررررر
عبدالرحمن ينادي امه بصوت اعلى 
وتنزل امه وتشوف شكل مشعل وقلبها طاح ببطنها .. 
ام مشعل : شفييييك ؟ يمى سلالالامات فيك شي متعور ؟
مشعل : اقولكم والله مااااااااافيني شيييييي مو انا اللي مسوي الحاااااااااادث ارحمووووووني خلوني اخذ نفس مليون سؤال ؟
دلال اطلعت لهم من الغرفه 
دلال : مشعـــــــــــل شفيييييييييييك ؟؟؟؟؟ من وين هالدم ؟
مشعل انفعل وخذا الفازه المحطوطه على الطاوله وكسرها على الرخاااااااام بأعصاب فالته 
مشعل : لي قلتلكم مافيني شي يعني افهموووووووا زييييييييين ؟؟؟
خلاهم وصعد غرفته !
اهو بروح فيه اعصاب واللي صارله مو شويه ! وانغث من اسئلتهم ! حتى ماعطوه فرصه يتنفس !!
ديمه من سمعت كل هاللي صار صكت التلفون واهي ترجف خاااااااافت مشعل اكيد فيه شي اذا اهو مو مسوي الحادث اكيد كان بموقع الحادث وحاشه شي والا شلون دشداشته تنترس دم ؟؟
---------
واول ماوصلوا نزل بومحمد انوار ودخلها الصاله .. ولقى ابتسام وجراح قاعدين يشوفون تلفزيون .. 
بومحمد : السلام عليكم 
جراح : هلالالا والله حيااااك عمي 
بومحمد : الله يحيك ويبقيك انا بروح اجيب ابوي من الدوانيه 
وطلع بومحمد وتمت انوار معاهم 
وسلموا عليها واهي قابلتهم بالابتسامه وماتكلمت ! 
جراح : يلا عاد انطر منج احنا ؟ابتسام : ليش جراح اهي شفيها ؟
جراح : مادري والله بس ممكن تهوينا شوي 
ابتسام : ليش ان شاء الله ؟ 
جراح ويغمز لاخته واخته خبله 
جراح : يعني بالعربي فارقينا بعرف شفيها 
ابتسام : شنو يعني ليكون اهي مستحيه مني ؟
جراح : اللهم طولك ياروح ! 
ابتسام : زين بس لا تنافخ اصلا بروح اقوم رهف وراها امتحان! 
جراح : لاتقومين احد روحي وفكينا 
ابتسام : لاوالله وتبيها ان قامت تسوي لي سالفه ؟
جراح : انزين خلاص روحي فوق 
ابتسام وقفت 
جراح : لحول شتبين ؟
ابتسام : زين اشوى عرفت روحك
جراح : هالمره شتبين ؟
ابتسام : مفتاح ثلاجتك 
جراح ثلاجته شي مقدس بالنسبه له 
جراح : لييييش ؟
ابتسام : ابي جلكسي وبيبسي والله مشتهيتهم .. 
جراح : اففف اوكي اخذي بس مو تخمين اللي بالثلاجه كله 
ابتسام : لا موكله بس ربعه 
وتضحك وراحت فوق
وصرخ عليها : تراني حاسبهم واحد واحد يعني اخذي واحد بس 
وردّاستلم انوار 
جراح : هذي اللي تقولي بالمزرعه انا بتغير وانا مؤمنه بقضاء الله وقدره ومدري شنو وبالاخير تسوين بعمرج جذي ؟ ليش ابي اعرف 
تأففت انوار ماتبي تسمع شي عن هالسيره 
جراح : السبب منو مشاري ؟ 
رفعت نظرها من الارض والدمعه تحوس فيها وحركت راسها بمعنى أي مشاري اهو السبب !
جراح : عن سالفه المزرعــ .. 
دخل بومحمد وبومحسن قبل لا يتم كلمته وانقهررر على توقيت دخلتهم الغلط .. كان توه ماخذ مع انوار وتوها تتجاوب معاه ! 
بومحسن : حياااااا الله انواااااار عاااااش من شااااااافج 
ابتسمت له انوار وخذاها بحضنه 
بومحسن : منصور وجراح روحوا الدوانيه انا ابي اقعد معاها لحالنا 
جراح : شدعوه مالنا رب نسمع 
بومحسن : اقول قوم واقصر الشر
جراح ضحك وراح مع عمه الدوانيه 
واهو قاعد بالدوانيه يفرفر بالمحطات .. آذاه مشاري بالتلفونات 
جراح : افففففففففف هذاااااااا شيبي ؟؟؟؟
بومحمد : منو ؟
جراح : اخوي العــــــلّه 
بومحمد : تقول عن اخوك علهّ خبل انت؟
جراح : والله ياعمي انه عله العلل كلها 
بومحمد : انزين ردّ على التلفون 
جراح : عمي والله اعرفه يتأمر روح جيب هذا وحط هذا 
بومحمد : مايخالف ردّ 
جراح استسلم للأمر الواقع ورد على تلفونه 
مشاري : سنّــــــه يالله ترد ؟؟؟
جراح : خير ان شاء الله ؟ 
مشاري : خلص تراااااااني متفشل فشيله العالمين 
جراح : ليش بعد ؟ شصاير ؟
مشاري : عازم واحد ربعي توه جاي من السفر وكل مابي اعزمه تطلع لنا سالفه واليوم اتفقنا وتوني بنزل من السياره بدخل المطعم اكتشفت ان بوكي بالغرفه بدشداشتي الثانيه !!
جراح : وانت دايما عقلك طاير ؟ 
مشاري : المهم تراني على الدوار روح غرفتي وجيب البوك تلقى الدشداشه معلقه بسرعه لا تتأخر 
جراح : اففف اوكي 
مشاري : جم مره اقولك لا تتأفف التأفف حق الحريم 
جراح : افففف زين امرنا لله 
صعد جراح غرفة مشاري ومشاري سفط بالبيت وشاف سياره عمه بومحمد ونزل قال يسلم عليه ويروح 
ودخل الدوانيه ولقاه وسلم عليه 
مشاري : اجل وين جدي ؟
بومحمد : داخل بالصاله
مشاري : مو من عادته هالحزه يخلي الدوانيه ؟
بومحمد : داخل عشان انوار 
مع انوار !!
مشاري انصدم 
مشاري : انوار عندنا ؟ 
بومحمد : أي 
طلع مشاري من الدوانيه وسفط سيارته سفطه محترمه ونزل ودخل الصاله 
مشـاري : السلام عليكم 
التفتوا عليه 
بومحسن : جلسة سريه ممكن تطلع ؟
مشـاري : بتطولون ؟
بومحسن : عشر دقايق
مشاري : اجل بروح غرفتي شوي واجي 
صعد الدرج ومازال نظره متعلق بأنوار اللي من سلم شافته نظره وحده خاليه من أي تعبير .. وبعد ماصعد قعد تقريبا ربع ساعه وخذا بوكه وشحن تلفونه .. ودق على جراح
مشاري: وينك ؟
جراح : شسوي مالقيت بوكك نزلت الدوانيه 
مشاري : لانك مادورت عدل المهم لقيته 
جراح بصدمه : دخلت الصاله ؟؟؟
طلع جراح من الدوانيه وقعد يتكلم بالحوش
مشاري :أي 
جراح : انوار شافتك ؟
مشاري : أي ليش؟
جراح : ياخي انت لي متى بتتم مجنن البنت ؟ ياخي هي ماتبي تشوفك كافي اللي سويته بالمزرعه ؟ شفت شسويت ؟ انطرمت البنت علينا !
مشاري بقلبه وده يقول لا مو سالفه المزرعه هذي سالفه العن منها ! بس شيقول الشكوى لله !
مشاري : بليز جراح شي انت ماتعرف عنه لا تتكلم فيه
جراح : شنو ماعرف عنه ؟ حرام عليك البنت كانت زينه معانا الحين انقلبت عليك وعلينا .... المهم ليش مارحت لرفيجك ؟
مشاري : خلاص اعتذرت منه وقلتله يأجلها 
جراح : ليش؟
مشاري : بس يلا مع السلامه 
وصك التلفون 
يوم سمع صوت جده طلع راح الدوانيه نزل اهو الصاله واستغرب مالقاها ؟
دورها بالغرف اللي تحت وبالمطبخ مالقاها وبالاخير شافها بالحديقه .. مو عارف شنو سرّ تعلقها بالحدايق ؟
دخل وحست فيه 
ماطالعته وقرب من الكرسي وقف وراها ماسك اليدات حقت الويل جير وعارف ان جيته هذي ماراح اتغير شي .. 
مشـاري : أنــوار ...!
ردت بصوت مسموع 
انوار : نعـــم ؟

==========

شنو بيصير بين أنوار ومشاري؟
وهل أنوار بتنتقم من مشاري؟
واذا كانت بتنتقم شنو طريقة الإنتقام؟
كل هذا وأكثر بتعرفونه في الجزء الجاي..
أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووو علي القصة

ولا تطولين علينا اوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: الجــزء الحـادي والعشــرين :: 

يوم سمع صوت جده طلع راح الدوانيه نزل اهو الصاله واستغرب مالقاها ؟
دورها بالغرف اللي تحت وبالمطبخ مالقاها وبالاخير شافها بالحديقه .. مو عارف شنو سرّ تعلقها بالحدايق ؟
دخل وحست فيه 
ماطالعته وقرب من الكرسي وقف وراها ماسك اليدات حقت الويل جير وعارف ان جيته هذي ماراح اتغير شي .. 
مشـاري : أنــوار ...!
ردت بصوت مسموع 
انوار : نعـــم ؟
مازال مشاري ماسك يدة الويل جيرومن سمع صوتها زاد من قوة قبضته .. 
مشاري : يعني كان صمت إرادي !! 
انوار : إي نعم 
مشاري كان واقف وانوار قاعده والكل نظره لي جدام على الحديقه .. وعلى الشجر.. 
مشاري : ليش ؟ 
انوار : حرام الواحد يرتاح !
مشاري : ليش ماتكلمتي الا معاي ؟ وماسكتي الا بسبتي !! 
انـوار : من بعد الكلام اللي قلته تنطر مني كلام !
مشاري : وتخليني اتعذب طول هالمده ؟ وتحمليني ذنبج بعد !
انوار : ليش اللي مثلك عندهم قلوب يتعذبون !؟ هه اشك !
مشاري : خلاص صار لازم اقولج الصج وارتاح واريح 
انوار حاولت تحرك الويل جير لكن قبضة مشاري ماسكته بقوه تمنعه من الحركه 
مشاري : ماخلصت كلامي اصلا مابديته ! وين رايحه ؟
انوار : مو مستعده اسمع شي 
مشاري : لا والله هالمره كلامي غير ماراح يضايقج
انوار التفتت عليه : يعني معترف ان مايجي منك الا التجريح ! 
مشاري هد يدت الكرسي و تقدم خطوتين وصارت تشوفه 
مشاري : مشاري الصجي غير غير عن اللي رسمته انا ببالج صدقيني غير !
انوار : وضّح!
مشاري : كل اللي شفتيه مني ماكان مني انا ! اممم شلون افسر لج !!
انوار : لاتقولي واحد سرق باسوورد مخك وتصرف بدالك !! 
مشاري : يحقلج تستغربين لاني بالاساس انا اللي مستغرب من حالي ! كل اللي اقدر اقوله لج ان اللي بقلبي عكسه تماما يطلع لج انتِ !
انوار : وليش ان شاء الله ؟
مشاري : هذي شخصيتي جذي ! حاولت اغير بس الطبع يغلب التطبع !! يعني بكل بساطه أنا احبج وتصرفاتي لج اهي الدليل 
انوار طالعته باستغراب !
انوار : انت شتقول ؟؟ كل الي سويته جاي تبرر له وتقول شخصيتي جذي !! و احبج بعد بالله عليك أي مخ يصدق!!؟؟
مشاري : والله ان اللي اقوله صج وعذبتيني معاااااج لاقصى درجه ..انتِ اللي طلعتيني عن طوري وخليتيني اعترف ! ولا انا اعرف نفسي لا يمكن اقولها بس ابيج تعذريني .. والكلام اللي قلته لج اخر مره كنت اقصد فيه شي ثاني اقصد انج تعصبين وتطلعين كل اللي بقلبج .. وبجذي ترتاحين .. وبعدين افهمج بنيتي .. بس انتِ صدمتيني بردت فعلج ! ماتوقعتج كتوومه ! خفت زياده انا جذي ربي خلقني ماعرف اعبر .. بس ابيج تعرفين شي واحد كل اللي سويته فيج اعكسيه وبتعرفين شكثر غلاج بقلبي مايخالف قولي مجنون متخلف بس هذا انا مشاري من داخل لين ومن برى أصلب من الحديد.. !
انوار : اللي افهمه الحين اعكس كلمه احبج ! وابدلها بأكرهج صح ؟ 
مشاري : لالالالالا الا هالكلمه اهي الشي الوحيد الصح اللي طلع 
انوار: تحبني !!! 
مشاري بصوت اوطى : أي 
انوار: وليش تجازف ! وتسوي شي انت مو عارف نتايجه !
مشاري باستغراب: مافهمتج
انوار : يعني يوم قلتلي هالكلمه شتتوقع ردت فعلي اضحك واستانس واقولك والله انا اكثر !!! 
مشاري تضايق : انا ادري انها صدمه بالنسبه لج .. ماقلتج حبيني .. بس مع الوقت بتتأقلمين على هالشي .. واكيد كل انسان ماراح يعيف انسان يحبه ويخاف عليه !
سكتت انوار فتره طويله وكأنها تفكر بعمق وشافت ان هذي هي فرصتها عشان تنتقم منه وبالاخير قطع عليها صمتها مشاري !
مشاري : ليش ساكته 
لفت عليه وبابتسامه ذات مغزى !!! 
انوار : متأكد من حبك ؟
مشاري بفرحه : مثل مانا شايفج جدامي 
انوار نزلت راسها بحيا مصطنع وطلعت من الحديقه !!!! 
مشاري قرص عمره مره مرتين ثلاث !! لا مومعقوله ؟
" يعني تقبلتني !! اعرفها لو عارضت جان قلبتها علي عرس جلاب ! " 
ومن فرحته طلع وراح الدوانيه 
لقى عمه وجده .. 
بومحمد : يلا يبا نشوفك على خير 
بومحسن : على خير ولا تنسى سالفه بوطلال 
بومحمد : لا ماعليك اهو خل يجيب ولده وانا اوظفه .. 
بومحسن : فيك الخير ماقصرت 
بومحمد : يلا فمان الله 
ويطلع السياره وشاف انوار داخل تنطره وكانت داخل السياره وفاتحه الدريشه وجراح يقرق على راسها 
بومحمد : اذيتها بالسوالف ياخي البنت ماتتكلم !
جراح : ومن قالك ؟ اهي اللي ماخلتني اتكلم من قرقتها
بومحمد : شنو ؟
جراح : اقص عليك يعني ؟ شوفها 
انوار : انت هيه لا تكلم ابوي جذي 
جراح يأشر عليها : شفت !
بومحمد : طللع اللســـــان حق السوالف !!! 
انوار : ههههههههههه 
بومحمد : والله ان عدتيها يا انوار ماتلومين الا نفسج 
انوار : يبى الواحد ما يرتاح يعني ؟
بومحمد : يرتاح من شنو ؟
انوار : من الكلام ! 
بومحمد : عاد الكلام الشي الوحيد الي مايتعب ترى عضله اللسان اهي اكثر عضله تتحرك فا لاتحاتينها 
جراح : هههههههههههه والله وطلع عمي مثقف 
انوار : أي اجل عبالك مثل ابوك 
جراح : انتِ هيه لا تتكلمين عن ابوي جذي! 
انوار: يعني وحده بوحده !؟
جراح : اقول عمي ودها البيت هذي ان طولت هني بتقلبها حلبه مصارعه !!
بومحمد : يلا فمان الله وسلم على ابوك 
جراح : يوصل بحفظ الله 
--------

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه ضلت على حيرتها بسالفه مشعل وخايفه تدق مره ثانيه وتسمع خبر مزعج ! متعلق بمشعل فا من كثر الحيره مالقت نفسها االا ماسكه تلفونها ودازه لدلال مسج " دقي علي متى ماخلصتي ضروري ! " 
اما دلال من كسر مشعل الفازه وصعد واهي استلمت عبدالرحمن .. 
دلال : شفيه ؟
عبدالرحمن : المشكله ان سيارته مافيها أي معلم من معالم الحادث ! ولا شلخ بسيط ! هذا اللي قاهرني !
دلال : ماقدر اصبر بروحله افهم منه السالفه 
عبدالرحمن : ترى ان دشيتي عليه الحين بتردين لنا انسانه معوقه ! ديربالج 
دلال : شنو يعني بيطقني بيذبحني عادي بس ماقعد جذي على اعصابي 
عبدالرحمن : كيفج اللهم اني بلغت ! انا بكلمه بس طبعا مو الحين اذا رديت بالليل .. 
اما ام مشعل كل اللي سوته انها قالت لهم متى ماهدى مشعل خلوه يجيني بغرفتي 
دلال الوحيده اللي غامرت وجازفت بحياتها ودخلت غرفته واهو بهالحاله !!
طقت الباب مره مرتين لكن محد يرد والطقه الثالثه قالت ترى بدخل ودخلت ! ماشافته وسمعت صوت الماي داخل الحمام ...! استنتاج بسيط يتسبح .. ومشعل خلاص عرف عمره بهالحاله ان قعد بغرفته بيكسرها ! فا الحل المناسب انه يتسبح ويخفف عنه هالتوتر .. قعدت تنطره وبعد ماخلص طلع وكان ينشف راسه 
دلال : نعيما 
مشعل طالعها باستغراب وقعد على السرير وردت له الذاكره قبل جم ساعه وزاد التقلص بمعالم وجهه !! 
دلال : ممكن اعرف شفيك ؟
مشعل : انتوا لازم اهد لكم البيت عشان ترتاحون !
دلال : شوف مشعل بتكسر الغرفه وبتطق بتسوي أي شي عادي عاذرتك بس المهم تقولي شصار ! ترى قلبي والله مايتحمل خرعه 
مشعل : واعتقد اللي بقوله انتِ ماراح تتحملينه ! 
دلال : انت قووووول على الاقل 
مشعل نزل راسه: شقول بس !!
دلال : شسر الدم اللي على ملابسك ؟ وانت سيارتك مافي انظف منها وولا مبين عليها اثار حادث ولا شي !! 
مشعل : يعني مصره اتعرفين !
دلال : اكــيـ 
ماكملت كلمتها ويرن تلفونها 
وشافت المتصل وحطت سايلنت 
دلال : كمـل بليز 
مشعل : ليش ماتردين ؟
قطت التلفون جدامها عالسرير 
دلال : موفاضيه اكلم احد ابي اعرف سالفتك 
مشعل قدّر خوفها عليه وتكلم ولو انه ماوده يتكلم !
مشعل : كنت انا مار واحد من الربع وبنطلع وبالطريج كان على يميننا سياره سبورت ويسارنا سياره سبورت ويتسابقون ! ويستعرضون ! بالاخير صاحب السياره السبورت اللي على اليمين ماقدر يتحكم بالسكان وافترت فيه السياره يمكن عشر فرات ودش بسياره واحد شايب !! وهذا كلا جدامنا 
دلال : اشوووى ربي ستر عليكم 
مشعل : ماخلصت لي هني السالفه
دلال : اوكي كمل 
ويشوف مشعل تلفونها مره ثانيه يرن وبالشاشه مكتوب ديمه يتصل بك 
مشعل : هذي ديمه اللي تدق من اليوم ؟
دلال : أي
مشعل : وليش مارديتي عليها ؟
دلال : شلون ارد عليها ؟ اهي اكيد اسمعت صراخكم تحت وخافت تبي تعرف شصار ! خلاص اذا عرفت السالفه كلها منك بدق عليها وبطمنها 
مشعل : الحين تدقين عليها حرام عليج شابه من اليوم!
دلال : انزين بس بلييييز كمل السالفه
مشعل : ماراح اكمل الا تدقين عليها وتطمنينها قوليلها مافيه شي 
وتدق دلال عليها 
ديمه : مابغيتي تردين ؟ 
دلال : شسوي بشوف اخونا بالله شفيه 
ديمه : سمعت كل اللي صار بس ليش كل هدومه دم ؟ شصار عليه ؟
دلال : لا كاهو جدامي مافيه الا العافيه بس الحين قاعده اجر منه الكلام 
ديمه : عندج ! 
دلال : أي 
ديمه : خلاص مع السلامه 
وتصك التلفون 
مشعل : شفيها ؟
دلال : مادري يلا كمل 
مشعل : كلا هذا خوف عشاني عندج !! 
دلال : ماتعرفها من نطريها اسم مشعل تختبص !
مشعل ابتسم يوم تذكرها بالرغم من الحاله اللي اهو فيها
دلال : كاني كلمتها يلا كمل 
سرح مشعل 
دلال : وين وصلنا ؟
مشعل : أي المهم يوم دعموا الشايب خلوه وراحوا 
دلال : انحاشوا ؟
مشعل :أي 
دلال : شلون مو تقول ان واحد افترت فيه السياره ودش بالشايب ؟
مشعل : هذا اللي دش بالشايب طلع من سيارته وكان دايخ مو متزن وخذاه صاحبه وانحاش 
دلال : صج حقاره ! 
مشعل : اهم خليهم يولون احنا سفطنا ورحنا للشايب وكان شكله يكسر الخاطر .. وكنت اشوف الموت بعيونه وسويت كل اللي علي وخليت رفيجي يسوق سيارة الشايب وحطينا الشايب ورى .. لاننا ندري مايقدر يتحمل نقل لسياره ثانيه .. وسيارته كانت تقدر تمشي .. واحنا بطريجنا للمستشفى .. خلاص كان يشهق شهقات الموت .. ولفيت وجهه للقبله وقلتله ياعمي تشهد وقعدت القنه الشهـاده ويطالعني ببرود ! 
دلال : شلون ؟
مشعل يحط ايده ورى راسه بتعب وهو يتذكر
مشعل : كنت القنه الشهاده ياعمي قول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله .. قول قول .. بالاخير طالعني وقال ياولدي تحسب اني ماعرف اقولها ؟ اعرف بس انا الحين ماقدر اقولها اهي على لساني اثقل من الجبل ! 
دلال : يا الله قشعر شعر جسمي !! مو قادر ينطق الشهاده واهو يحتضر ؟
مشعل : ورفيجي يسوق ويكبرّ وكلنا اصواتنا بدت تعلى ونهلل ونكبر .. درينا انه خلاص الشايب شاف ملك الموت وكان يطالع على مد الشوف بنظره وحده بالاخير شهق جم شهقه وبعدها ارتخت عضلاته وعرفنا ان روحه انسحبت وردت الامانه لصاحبها !.. كان موقف ما انساه بحياتي .. 
دلال : لا اله الا الله .. هذا وهو شايب ! 
مشعل : ماوصلنا المستشفى الا مدخلينه الثلاجه وكاتبين شهاده وفاته بعد ما اتصلوا بأهله ! وكان رفيجي بيطلع بس قلتله اقعد لازم اشوف اهله ..!
دلال: ليش؟
مشعل : جذي ماقدرت اطلع .. 
دلال: انزين ؟
مشعل : قعدت انطرهم بالاخير ما حضر الا ولده الصغير مع امه 
دلال : بس! 
مشعل : أي وبعد ماخلصوا اجراءات شهادة الوفاه ودخلوه الثلاجه .. مسكت زوجته وقلتلها عن اللي صار
وقالت بأسف بعيد عن ربه طول عمره تبيه بنهايته ينطق الشهادة ؟
دلال : لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله .. 
مشعل : سألتها عن عيالها .. قالت كلن لاهي بدنياه .. وقلتلها بلغتيهم قالت بلغتهم قالوا انتِ خلصي اجراءات شهادة الوفاة واحنا بنجي باجر نصلي عليه .. !
دلال : قلوب قاسيه !!
مشعل : بس اللي عرفته ان ابوهم شتتهم وكرههم ببعض .. وكان مزواج ويحب الفلوس .. يعني قلب حياتهم جحيم ! وكان ابعد شي يعرفه المسجد ! ماكان يركعها وكان ملتهي بجمع الفلوس ! راح ولا خذا منها شي !! الله يغفر له
دلال : اعوذ بالله ! شلون جذي ؟
مشعل : مانقول الا اللهم اجعل صالح اعمالنا خواتيمها .. 
دلال: ياربي والله خفت .. 
مشعل : اللي معقدني شلون رجال كبير بالسن وعنده عيال واحفاد مايصلي اجل مربينهم على شنو !!
دلال : كثر التفكير باللي صار اليوم بيتعبك قوم صل لك ركعتين .. واستغفر ربك وروح لامي تراها تبيك 
مشعل : ادري تبيني اقولها السالفه انتِ قوليلها السالفه انا مصدع كل ما تذكر منظرة يموت بيديني اصدع زياده باكل لي حبتين بندول وبنام .. 
دلال : راح لربه هذا يومه لاتفكر زياده يلا تصبح على خير .. 
مشعل : وانتِ من اهله .. لاتنسين اذا طمنتي امي طمني ديمه
دلال ابتسمت : ان شاء الله .. --------

----------


## أختكم في الله

بعد ماردت انوار البيت صعدت غرفتها وبدلت وطلعت الصاله وكانت ديمه بغرفتها شابكه وتكلم دلال بالمسنجر .. 
دلال : قلتلج ما فيه الا العافيه 
ديمه : شلون يعني ؟ وضحي بليز ترى دمي يغلي والله ! شلون دشداشته كلها دم ! ومافيه شي تراه كسر شي وكان معصب
دلال : بل كل هذا سمعتيه 
ديمه : أي حبيبتي انتِ خليتيني عالخط ووطلعتي وخليتي الباب مفتوح .. ياليتني ماسمعت والله لالحين على اعصابي .. وكنت بعرف منج كل شي بس من قلتي لي مشعل عندج صكيت بوجهج حتى ماذكر قلت مع السلامه والا لا ! 
دلال : ههههههههههههههه ترى تضايق من حركتج يقول كل هذا خوف ! 
ديمه : مو خوف بس (حاطه وجه حاير:s) تقدرين تسمينه حيا ! مادري والله بس ارتبك والله اذا طريتوه 
دلال : ههههههههههههه ومن الحب ماقتل 
ديمه : خلينا من امثالج اللي قضى عليها قرن ونص قوليلي شسالفته 
وقالت لها دلال كل السالفه بالتفصيل
ديمه : امبيييييييي شلون جذي !!
دلال : حتى انا من سمعت السالفه قشعر جسمي 
ديمه : مااااات بين ايدينه !! يا الله الحين اهو شلونه ؟ 
دلال : زفت بس بياكل حبتين بندول وبينام ولو اني ادري انه اليوم ماراح ينام خصوصا بعد اللي صار 
ديمه : انزين دشداشته فيها دم يعني الشايب كان ينزف ؟
دلال : أي جنه بس ماقالي ينزف من وين ! بس خلاص راح وترك الدنيا وراه ! الله يغفر له ويرحمه 
ديمه : الله يعين وراه قـبر وحساب!! 
دلال : هو مايبي الا رحمته سبحانه .. المهم شلون انوار اختج ؟ 
ديمه : ايييي ذكرتيني راحت اليوم موعدها .. مادري حدها طولت اتوقع انهم بالطريج 
دلال : ولالحين ماتكلمت ؟
ديمه : لا (حاطه سمايل حزين )
دلال : ماعليج مابعد الضيق الا الفرج .. 
ديمه : الله يعينا على هالدنيا بخير يابنت الحلال 
دلال : انزين اسمعي امي تحن على راسي تقول افصلي وروحي نامي ! 
ديمه : أي صج وراج داوم 
دلال : لا تذكريني ... افف ابي سيارتي طول العمر بالوكاله مابي اسوق افففف تعب 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه لو سايق انطريه عاد وتنقعي وخليه يقوم ويتريق ويصحصح يالله يوديج !
دلال : اسكتي بس والله السايق نعمه 
ديمه : انا بالنسبه لي مرتاحه لاني جربت معاناة السايق 
دلال : واللي يعافيج السايق شوي يسنعج بالزحمه انا بالزحمه تنط لي عفاريت الدنيا السبع وماخلي سياره ما اسبها !والعن حظي اللي خلاني اسوق 
ديمه : اوووف انتِ حــــاله نادره 
دلال : عشان جذي يعني اهلي يعرفون اذا بيكافئوني اهم يوصلوني .. ويردوني .. 
ديمه : اووه جيبي لج سايق وفكي عمرج 
دلال : لا يقولون يلا عن الطلبات الزايده عطيناج السياره واعتمدي على عمرج ! جني وحده عمرها مليون !! اففف 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انج نكته .. اقول اطلعي بس لا تذبحج امج 
دلال : انزين يلا فمان الله
ديمه : وهدي اعصابج 
دلال : (وجه ضاحك) اوامر ثانيه ؟ 
ديمه : سلامتج 
اول ماصكت المحادثه فصلت النت .. وفجت المجلد اللي فيه فايلات الصور اللي حافظتهم .. وفجت فايل باريس .. وطالعت الصور وخنقتها العبره .. اغلب الصور كانت اهي مع فوفو ... وكانت صور مع ميشو وصور مع اهلها وبالشانزليزي .. و برج ايفل والاكوابارك .. والخ وتطالعها وتكبرها ومستانسه عليهم .. بالاخير تأملت صوره فوفو وركزت عليه .. وطفت الجهاز ونزلت ناويه تدور عليه .. وبعد مانزلت شافت حمود 
ديمه : حمود وين فوفو ؟
محمد: انتِ قلتيلنا اخذوه 
ديمه : ادري بس وينه الحين ؟ 
محمد : هآآ امممم مادري اسألي ميشو 
ديمه : خلص شسويتوا فيه عادي متقبله الامر !
محمد يرقع السالفه وينادي ميشو وجت ميشو كانت تلعب بالحديقه مسوين قصر من طين وشايلين الزرع ولو يدري عنهم ابوهم ينتفهم الا الحديقه مسنعها ومرتبها .. ويجون بخبال يخربونها ..! 
محمد : كاهي ميشو .. 
ميشو وايدها فيها طين وقذلتها مغطيه عينها وقربت من ديمه 
ميشو : وديها ورى 
ديمه : انزين البسي تاج دام بتلعبين 
ميشو : تاج الميكي نسيته فبيت رغد 
ديمه : حبكت ميكي البسي أي تاج !
ميشو : افف شتبين بروح اكمل قصر علاء الدين 
ديمه : اووه علاء الدين مره وحده !!
ميشو تلف على حمود 
ميشو : انت ليش تصارخ وتناديني شتبي ؟
حمود : وين فوفو ؟
ميشو تأشر بيدها اللي فيها طين عليه باتهام لين طار الطين عليه
ميشو : انت اللي عطيته عزوز ولد جيرانا 
ديمه : عطيييييييته عزوووووز ؟؟ 
حمود : لالا ماعطيته له بس تبادلنا 
ديمه : شلون ؟ 
حمود : ميشو كانت تبي الارنب مالهم واهو يبي فوفو فا بادلناه 
ديمه : الله وانا اخر من يعلم ؟
حمود : شنسوي فيج انتِ قلتي اخذوه
ديمه :المهم باجر خله يجيبه بس بشوفه اوكي ؟
حمود: انزين 
ديمه : وين انوار ؟ ماردت ؟
حمود : امبلالالالا من زماااان اهي مع امي بالصاله الثانيه 
ديمه : ليش الصاله الثانيه عندهم ناس ؟
حمود : طاااااااالع هذي توج تدرين ؟ خالتي ومريوووم بنتها وامي وانوار 
ديمه : من صجك ؟
حمود : أي انتِ خلج عالنت ونامي على روحج 
ديمه : هيه انت محد قالك تمصخر من متى انوار وصلت ؟
حمود : من ربع ساعه تقريبا بدلت ونزلت عندهم .. 
ميشو : قولي حق خالتي احنا مانحبج ليش ماجبتي رغوده ؟
ديمه : رغوده وراها روضه باجر .. لازم تنام مو مثلج لاعبه بحسبه الحديقه 
ميشو : كيفي هذا بيتنا 
ديمه : انتِ لو اقعد اناجرج والله ماخلص 
وتروح تبدل وتنزلهم 
ورجعوا امها وخالتها يكملون سوالفهم ومريم استلمت ديمه .. وانوار كانت ساكته بعدين خذت العصير وقعدت تشرب بعد ماحطته
انوار تغني بصوت واطي: تدري انا وياك قصتنا مثل شمس وقمر من اول الوقت حتى اخره ما يلتقون كلن يدور صاحبه كلن يدور صاحبه تشرق تبيه يغريب يبيها وبالسماء يتخالفون ! لاياحبيبي للأسف مابيدنا حيله هذا نصيب قلوبنا وياعلها خيره !
وكانت ديمه مطنشتها وتسولف بس من اندمجت انوار علا صوتها شوي 
ولفت عليها ديمه 
ديمه : انوارررررر !! 
انوار : هههههههههه ادري نشاز الصوت 
ديمه : واخيرااااااااا تكلمتي نطق الحجر !
انوار : ايييي انتِ توج تدرين !
ديمه : مااااااالت عليج زين حرقتي اعصابنا وبالاخير تغنين !
انوار : ياخي انتوا ماعندكم حريه ديمقراطيه بالبيت الكل يسوي اللي يبيه الا تحاشرون ليش ماكلا وليش ماتكلم ! والله حاله 
ديمه : انتِ بكبرج حاله !
انوار : انزين شرايج بصوتي ؟
ديمه : لا واغنيه نوال حرام تغنينها بصوتج خلاص كرهتها
انوار :ههههههههههه 
ديمه : المهم زين انج تكلمتي اليوم ابيج بسالفه خطيره 
انوار: أي موانا سكت عشان مابي اسمع هالسوالف الخطيره خليها لج لاتخلينا اطيح بحركه جديده ماسمع !
ديمه : تسوينها انتِ مو اقولج عاهه 
انوار: انزين الحين البنت هني سولفي معاها لاحقين على السوالف
مريم : لا كملوا بعد !! بقدرة قادر صرت تحفه هني انلغى وجودي ! خلصي ديوم كملي السالفه ترى امي شابه علي كل شوي يلا بنقوم ويلا بنروح 
ديمه : ههههههههههه ليش شكنت اقول والله نسيت !
مريم : أي انتِ اللي ماخذ عقلج يتهنى بوه
ديمه : عن النغزات شكنا نسولف ؟
مريم : عن مرت خالد 
ديمه : اييييي اقولج فستانها روعه .. بس مكياجها شوي اوفر 
مريم : أي حتى اهي تقول جذي لانها توهقت ماسوت بروفه 
ديمه : لا مو عن شكل صالونها مو ذاك الزود 
مريم : انتِ ياماما ابدي من الحين شناطره ؟ ترى كلها ست شهور 
ديمه : هييييه انتِ تو الناس 
مريم : لا والله ؟
ديمه : أي انا يمكن اجهز قبلها بشهر 
مريم : اقول انوار شلونج ؟
ديمه : هههههههههه شفيج
مريم : انتِ ولا كلمه قبلها بشهر تكونين بالبيت ماتطلعين حق الكريمات والماسكات عشان تطلع نضاره وجهج
ديمه : اوه الاخت خبره 
مريم : الحياه علمتني 
انوار : هذا مو عنوان فلم ؟
مريم : اه يمااااا يلا قومي انا ان قعدت اكثر بنفجر 
ام محمد : وين تو الناس 
مريم : اسمحيلي خالتي بناتج يبيلهم اخفاء ضروري من الوجود 
ام محمد : ههههههههههه
بعد ماطلعت خالتهم ومريم قعدوا البنات مع امهم بالصاله وكانت انوار اهي اللي تسولف وجاهم محمد خايف
محمد : ما شفتوا ميشو ؟
ام محمد : لا ليش شصاير؟
محمد : يماااا كنا نبني قصر من طين بس بالاخير زهقنا وقلنا نكمله باجر بعدين لعبنا غميضه وانا غمضت وعديت لي العشره وفتحت مالقيتها وقعدت ربع ساعه ادورها مالقيت لها اثر ابد 
ام محمد : من صجك ؟ اخاف بالشارع ؟
محمد : لا الباب برى مصكر وبعدين اكيد بسمع صوته 
ام محمد : بنات قوموا دوروا معاي
وانتشروا يدورونها بالاخير ام محمد حطت ايدها على قلبها لان البنت مالها حس ابد بالاخير قاموا يقولون بصوت عالي خلاص ميشو انتِ الفايزه بس اطلعي بس هم ماكو صوت !!
وكان بنفس الدور حمام الخدامه .. وراحوا له وفجوه الا مقفول والخدامه كانت بغرفتها نايمه شلون! وطقوا الباب على الخدامه وقالت توني مغسله الحمام ونايمه ! اكيد في احد داخل بالاخير اكتشفوا ان ميشو داخل بس ليش مالها صوت!! الله اعلم 
بعد ماطقوا الباب راح محمد وجاب لهم سجينه وفروا مكان القفل وانفتح بسهوله بس اللي صدمهم شافوا ميشو طايحه وجهها ازرق محتقن 
وشالتها امها بخوف وبدت تضغط على صدرها عشان يرد الهواء وتطق ظهرها وتركض ام محمد وديمه ويركبون السياره ويروحون اقرب مستشفى بالاخير اكتشفوا ان الخدامه مغسله الحمام كله بديتول والحمام صغير وصاكته وكانت الريحه قويه واستنشقتها كلها ميشو طول ماهي منخشه بالحمام وماقدرت تطلع لان حمود كان يعد وكان بهالمنطقه ماقدرت تطلع وماحست بنفسها الا وهي تفقد الهواء وتفقد الوعي 
على طول دخلوها غرفه عنايه وكانت موصله عليها كمامات ووايرات على خشمها .. وكان شكلها يكسر الخاطر .. ام محمد كانت برى تبجي وديمه تهديها .. وجاهم بومحمد وشاف بنته وتضايق كان بيفقد بنته بلمح البصر ! بسبة لعب اطفال وتهورهم !!
ماطلعت ميشو من المستشفى الا الفجر .. وردوها البيت وطبعا الخدامه قالبتها مناحه .. وعبالها اهي السبب ! 
بومحمد : خلاص ريتا لا تبجين كاهي ميشو زينه مافيها شي
ريتا : بابا انا واجد مشكله انا مايدري ان ميشو يدخل حمام ! 
بومحمد : خلاص ريتا اللي صار قضاء وقدر ! 
ام محمد : لا والله يعني الحين اهي بتفهم القضاء والقدر ؟
انوار : هههههههه 
بومحمد : شدراني عنها شقولها بعد 
ام محمد : ريتا اخذي ميشو ونوميها 
بومحمد : وين حمود منقهر منه 
انوار : من راحوا المستشفى واهو منخش بغرفته ويتغصب النومه وحاس بالذنب 
بومحمد : لا زم ازفه 
ام محمد : خلاص شعوره بالذنب كفايه ! 
بومحمد : لا اهو رجال عمره 12 يحط حاله حال ميشو 
ام محمد : بعد شيسوي ؟ تبيه يهيت ويلعب مع عيال الشوارع ؟ 
بومحمد : ماقلت جذي بس يلعب لعب سنع اجل تنخش بالحمام بغت تموت على بو لعبه ؟ 
ام محمد : هذا انت قبل شوي تقول قضاء وقدر .. اللي صار صار
ديمه تشوف ساعتها 
ديمه : يا الله اربع الفجر !! شلون بداوم باجر ؟
بومحمد : روحي نامي يمديج 
ديمه : لا بطنش مالي خلق 
بومحمد : عفيه هالشاطره ! 
ديمه تتثاوب : تصبحون على خير 
وجاء ثاني يوم الساعه 1 ونص وقامت ديمه الساعه 12 وانوار قامت 1 الظهر وكان هالحزه توه محمد راد من المدرسه 
وانوار وديمه كانوا يتريقون على الطاوله ودخل محمد سلم عليهم 
محمد : تو الناس ! تتريقون الحين ؟ 
هجوم جماعي : مالك دخل ! 
محمد : بسم الله بالعين رادو ؟ 
ديمه : بدل وصل 
محمد : مصلي بالمدرسه 
ديمه : انزين بدل وبخليها تنجب لك 
محمد بعد تردد : شخبار ميشو ؟
ديمه : لا وتسأل الهباب اللي سويته امس ؟
محمد : وينها ماشفتها اليوم ؟
ديمه : ماردت الا الفجر وين بتشوفها ؟
محمد : المهم اهي زينه الحين ؟
ديمه : أي بس بغت تموت كلا منك 
محمد : بسم الله عليها من هالطاري 
تدخلت انوار: زين دامك تحبها لا تبدع فيها بألعابك الخطيره !
محمد : توبه ماراح العب حتى لو طلبت مني 
ديمه : قبل لا انسى اليوم جيب لي فوفو 
محمد : روحي زين فاضيلج 
ديمه : شنو ؟
محمد : ولا شي بروح ابدل 
ديمه : عبالي بعد ! 
انوار : شفيج شبيتي عليه مره وحده ؟
ديمه : خليه يحس بالذنب على الاقل 
انوار : انزين شفيج خلصتي ريوقج بسرعه ؟ 
ديمه : لاني ابيج بسالفه
انوار : قولي زين 
ديمه : مشاري اعترفلي بشي 
وقبل لا تكمل 
انوار : قالج !
ديمه : ليش انتِ تدرين ؟
انوار : أي دريت امس 
ديمه :امس ! يعني شفتيه ؟
انوار : للأسف أي
ديمه : انزين وشكان رايج ؟
انوار : فرصه ماتتعوض!
ديمه : مافهمت 
انوار : هالشي لا زم اكسبه بصالحي وبعدين بتعرفين 
ديمه : يلا عاد فهميني 
انوار : لا مو لازم احد يفهم اللي فبالي 
ديمه : تراه متندم على اللي سواه وبرر كل تصرفاته 
انوار : عذره اقبج من ذنبه 
ديمه : ليش قاسيه ؟
انوار : كانت تصرفاته اقسى 
ديمه : انزين الولد تغير 
انوار : وانا بتغير وبتشوفين 
ديمه : بديت اخاف من تفكيرج !
انوار: لا تخافين تأكدي اني امشي صح ! انا ماخلي حقي واخذه لو طالت المده

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : على العموم ماراح تلقين احسن من مشاري يحبج ويخاف عليج
انوار : كلمه حب كلمه مغبره انتهت من عصر شاديه وعبدالحليم وهالطقه ! الحين ماكو حب الحين الصخر اهو اللي يتحرك لا تسمينها قلوب !
ديمه : كانت هذي نظريتي قبل عبالي ان الحب بس بقصص العصور الوسطى لكن جربته واهو واقع بس يختلف بواقعه من ناس لي ناس !! على العموم كيفج نصحناج وانتِ فاهمه 
انوار : نصيحه ثمينه شكرا لج 
ديمه : أي دخلي مني وطلعي مني .. 
انوار : انزين انتِ مصدقه ان الاسبوع الجاي رمضان !! 
ديمـه : لا تو الناس
انوار : والله العجيزي يقول 
ديمه : بس مو اكيد 
انوار : والله انا اعتمد على الله وعليه يجيج رايت 
ديمه : احنا نمشي على السعوديه! اذا اعلنوا رؤيه الهلال اوكي صمنا 
انوار : اي ودايما العجيري يقول باليوم الفلاني وفعلا يعلنون 
ديمه : يعلنون بعد مايشوفون هلال رمضان 
انوار : ياحبج لتعقد السوالف 
ديمه : بكل الحالات من يعلنون السعوديه احنا معاهم 
انوار : وناااااسه يقولون لج مسلسلات هالسنه توب 
ديمه : والله انا مليت كل سنه اتابع مسلسلات 
انوار : ليش ان شاء الله شراح تسوين هالسنه ؟ 
ديمه : اول شي بساعد امي بالمطبخ 
انوار قاطعتها: ريتا مو مقصره 
ديمه : عن الطفاااااااااقه خليني اكمل كلامي 
انوار : كملي 
ديمه : وبعدين بروح مع امي التروايح والقيام 
انوار : التراويح اوكي بروح بس القيام صعبه 
ديمه : هذا وانتِ ماوراج دوام ! انا والله بروح وجنه العيد .. تحسين بشعوور ثاني اذا صليتها بالمسجد
انوار : أي ادري بس ماااادري اكيد اكون نايمه 
ديمه : يعني شهر رمضان ماراح ينعاد بالسنه مرتين ! ماتبين تفضين نفسج لربج ! 
انوار : اوكي اذا مسجدنا يصليها الساعه 2 بروح اذا بتروحون 4 ماقدر 
ديمه : لا احنا بنروح 2 اكيد 4 مانقدر ولاتنسين وراي دوام 
انوار : أي دام جذي اوكي .. عاد يوم قريش وين بيكون ؟
ديمه : اكيد عندنا .. قبل رمضان بيوم بنجتمع وبتجي خالتي نوف ومريوم ويقولون يمكن خالد ومرته يرمضون هني 
انوار : صجج وناااااااااسه 
ديمه : عااااد هااا لازم تسوين لنا طبق محترم كل وحده معاها طبقها حتى مريوم بتسوي 
انوار : أي افا عليج بطلب لكم فول من الجمعيه يخب عليكم
ديمه : لالالا والله !!
انوار : ههههههه اتغشمر 
ديمه سكتت 
انوار : عاد مشتهيه هريس جارتنا ام عبد العزيز صج يجيج مضبوووووط الله اذا دزته قبل الفطور بربع ساعه وهو حاااااااار اوف اشتهيييييته 
وديمه مازالت سرحانه !!
انوار : هييييييييه اختي اكلم منو ؟
ديمه : معاج 
انوار : أي هين معاي وين سرحتي ؟ 
ديمه تنهدت : اول رمضان بدونه !!
انوار : منو ؟؟
ديمه : نسيتيه انتِ بعد ؟
انوار : عميييي مباررررك
ديمه : أي 
انوار : ياعمري الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه .. هذي سنه الحياه بعد شنسوي كلنا لها 
ديمه : هالسنه ماراح يتفطر معانا ولا راح يعيد معانا !! تعتقدين الحين اهو مرتاح ! 
انوار : والله مادري بس احنا اللي علينا لازم نسويه لازم نتصدق له وندعي له 
ديمه : والله العظيم عبالج نسيته بكللل صلالالاه ادعي له وبكل مكان اتصدق له لاني سامعه ان الميت يحس وتوصله الصدقات ويكون بأمس الحاجه لها ولدعاوي اهله ! 
انوار : أي اكيد .. امممممم شررايج ؟ نقول لابوي يعمرّنا بأخر رمضان يقولون زينه 
ديمه : بس اكيد الحين ماكو حجز ! الناس حاجزين من قبل والفنادق فل !
انوار : لا ماعليج ابوي اكيد يدبرها 
ديمه : اوكي قوليله ويمكن يرتبها لنا 
انوار : افا عليج .. نحن لها أي صججججج انتِ مايصير تروحين
ديمه : ليش ان شاء الله ؟
انوار : انتِ الحين متملجه يعني لازم ماتشبرين شبر برى الكويت الا بعلمه 
ديمه : لا والله ! واهو شكوو .. انا رايحه مع ابوي واهلي
انوار : لا شكو هذي ماتمشي عنده لازم يدري 
ديمه : وخير ان شاء الله يدري شفيها ! رايحه اعتمر 
انوار: يعني اقول اخاف مايرضى 
ديمه : ليش ماكو شغل !! بالعكس يبين له ان مرته مره سنعه 
انوار : ههههههههههههههههههه وانتِ هذا اللي هامج اتكونين سنعه جدامه ! اخ منكم يالحريم !
ديمه : تكفين يالرجال ! 
انوار : انزين تراني حيل عطيتج وجه بروح غرفتي اكمل مخططاتي 
ديمه : الله يستر من هالمخططات اللي بتودرنا !!
قعدت ديمه لين اذان العصر وشافت ابوها بيطلع وراحت له 
ديمه : يبا بتروح بيت عماني ؟
ذبومحمد : أي ليش تبين شي ؟
ديمه : تنطرني خمس دقايق بروح معاك
بومحمد : خير ان شاء الله بس لا تطولين
ديمه : انت بس حرر السياره وتلقاني جاهزه
بومحمد : اوكي 
وراحت ديمه لبست ونزلت وراحت مع ابوها طول ماهي بالسياره كانت ساكته لانها تدري انها على موعد مع الماضي !! بتروح تشوف عمها ياهي مشتاقتله .. على انه ما راح عن بالها ولا دقيقه ولا ثانيه لكن افتقدت صوته صورته ريحته مكانه داره !! واشتاقت تقعد بغرفته من زمان ماقعدت وخصوصا الاحداث الاخيره الي صارت فبيتهم الهتها عن زياره غرفته ..! 
واول مادخلوا الصاله لقوا رهف وجراح وبعد السلام
بومحمد : وين ابوي ؟
جراح : بالدوانيه مع بوطلال 
بومحمد : بوطلال ماغيره!! 
جراح : أي الي يصير لخالتي حصه 
بومحمد : أي انزين وابوك وينه ؟
جراح : ابوي نايم
بومحمد : خلاص اجل بروح لهم 
جراح : اوكي اخذني معاك 
وراحوا جراح وبومحمد للدوانيه .. 
ونزلت سونارمي من فوق 
سونارمي : اووه ديمه هني 
ديمه : ها شلونج سونارمي زينه ؟
سونارمي تقرب من ديمه وتشاورها 
سونارمي : هذا بيت واجد بروبلم مدام مها واجد بروبلم
ديمه : الله يعينج تراج من الصابرين 
سونارمي : انا بس باقي خمس شهر بعدين سافر 
ديمه : ماراح تردين ؟ 
سونارمي : امبلا يرد بس اكيييييييد مو هذا بيت هذا بيت في ثنين بروبلم مدام مها وبابا مشاري اوووف 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه الله يعينج مشاري وينه ؟
سونارمي بعصبيه : يقول نايم 
ديمه : حلوه هذي يقول نايم !!
سونارمي : انا يروح جمعيه رهف شنو يبي ؟ 
رهف : اكلي المعتاد فطاير وعصير 
ديمه : انا بعد ابي عصير مانجا 
سونارمي : اوكي 
رهف بصوت عالي : مووووووو تطولين عند الخياااااطه !! وتبرد الفطاير !! 
سونارمي تضحك : اوكي مافي أخر
ديمه قعدت مع رهف شوي بعدين صعدت لغرفه عمها مبـارك وفيها شووق كبير لهالغرفه .. تحس بانجذاب لها من اول ماتدخل هالبيت .. ماتدري ليش !! يمكن ريحه الغـالي !! اول مافتحت الباب قعدت اول شي تلتفت وتشوف الغرفه كالعاده على حطتها وستاره مسكره وتروح تفتحها وكان الجو مايل للغروب .. قالت تستفيد من بقايا الضوء اللي اوشك على الرحيل ! اول شي سوته راحت صوب البوم الصور وطلعته من المكتبه وقعدت على السرير وشافت الصور مع انها اكثر من مره شايفتهم لكن لايمكن تزهق منهم بيوم من الايـام .. لانها احلى واسمى واجمل ذكرى بقت لها من عقب عمها .. كانت تسمع صوت واهي تتطالع الالبوم بس ماتدري هالصوت من وين بس ماكان ملفت .. فا طنشته .. وكملت الصور وبالاخير رجعت الالمبوم مكانه المكتبه وفجت درج الفيديو وقعدت تدور على فيديو اللي صوروه بيوم قريش اخر رمضان لها معاه .. وتدوره لان بخط ايدها كانت كاتبه على الشريط يوم قريش .. وبالاخير حصلته .. وفتحت الفيديو .. وشغلته وكان الصوت اللي كانت تسمعه واهي تشوف الالمبوم مازال موجود وكان شوي يعلى .. بس ماميزت مصدره الى الان .. 
طنشت سالفه الصوت وشغلت الشريط وشافته كان عمها حاط عليهم امها وابوها وكلهم مجتمعين فبيت عمانها .. لان السنه اللي طافت كانت بناء على رغبه بومحسن انهم يسون قريش فبيته .. وكان مبارك مستغل هالنقطه ومستانس .. وبالاخير صوروا فيديو وكانت ميشوو صغيره وحمود كان بعمر غثيث كل شوي ينط بالكاميرا ! ومبارك بالاخير ربطه بالطوفه لين خلصوا تصوير .. وانوار كانت اهي المتحدث الرسمي وكانت تتكلم عن رمضان وشراح تسوي فيه .. اما ديمه كان لها نصيب الاسد بالتصوير مبارك ماشال الكاميرا عنها وكل شوي تغطي الكاميرا بيدها .. وتقوله ماكو بهالبلد الا هالولد صورهم ! ومبارك يطفرها ويحط عليها وانوار تعلق على شكل ديمه لين بالاخير بومحسن قاله خف عالبنت .. واخر الفلم يوم حطوا الاطبـاق كانت السفره من الى اطباااااق الكل جايب طبق بما ان باجر رمضان وختامها مسك .. وبدعوا بالاكل .. وبعدين وقفهم مبارك وقال قبل لا تاكلون كل واحد منكم يقول شي للكاميرا .. بومحمد قال الله يعودها علينا كل عام .. بومحسن قال الله يجعلنا من صيامه وقيامه .. انوار قالت ان شاء الله القى بدله للعييد سنعه .. وجراح قال ان شاء الله يكون عام رحمه وخير عالكل .. اما ديمه يوم وصلت لها الكاميرا قالت ان شاء الله قريش الجاي انا اللي اصورك واطفرك وهالكلمه اهي اللي خلتها تصك الفيديو واهي تبجي .. بيجي قريش لكن مبارك راح لربه قبل لا تصوره وتنفذ وعدها !! سبحان الله انت تريد وانا اريد والله يفعل مايريد !! .. واهي تبجي رد الصوت اللي كان يصدر اول ماكانت موجوده وبدا يعلى يعلى وحست ان الصوت وراها وبدت تميز الكلام اللي ينقال ..!!
....: ديمه !!
ديمه تصنمت مكانها بخوف هالصوت غريب ! اول مره تسمعه وبغرفه عمها !! الربكه والخوف امنعتها من تميييز هالصوت مره ثانيه لكن اللي سمعته اسمها يتردد بكل مره بشكل اقوى الى ان اقترب صوته الى اذنه وسمعت نفس الصوت هذا يتنفس ورى اذنها !! ويقول بصوت غامض 
... : ديمه !! 
يوم وصل الصوت عند مسامعها بهالقرب وانفاسه تخترع اذنها وجسمها كاااااااان يرتعششش من الخووووووووووف رهبتها وخوفها وارتباكها وبجيها كله ما اسعفها وافقدها الوعي وطاحت بطولها واغمى عليها !!
:: الجزء الثاني والعشرون :: 

يوم وصل الصوت عند مسامعها بهالقرب وانفاسه تخترق اذنها وجسمها كاااااااان يرتعششش من الخووووووووووف رهبتها وخوفها وارتباكها وبجيها كله ما اسعفها وافقدها الوعي وطاحت بطولها واغمى عليها !!
بعدها بفتره .. حست ناس على راسها واصوات اتحس انها لالحين تسبح ببحر الا وعي لانها حتى ان فجت عيونها تحس بضباب او ماي مو مركزة على شي .. بعدها وعت .. شافت نفسها على سرير وركزت بالغرفه هذي نفسها غرفه عمها ..! وشافت واحد واقف وحده قاعده عالسرير ..
ابتسام : عسى ماشر ديوم شفيج ؟ 
ديمه : شصار !؟
ابتسام : مادري شفت رهف تناديني اخترعت دشينا لقيناج طايحه ؟
ديمه تذكرت الصوت فجأه 
ديمه : أي كان في صوت بالغرفه وكان يقرب مني لين حسيته وراي ماقدرت اشوفه واغمى علي من الخوف وبعدين ماذكر شصار ماشفتوه ؟
مـشاري كان واقف على صوب وكان يطالعها وبقلبه فيه ضحكه .. لكن كاتمها لا الوقت ولا الظرف هذا يسمح.. بعدين لفت عليه ديمه 
ديمه : والله العظيم متأكده في واحد كان بالغرفه .. 
ابتسام استغربت : مو معقوله الغرفه مقفوله من زمان ومعاج انتِ المفتاح منو بيدشها ؟ 
ديمه : وان شاء الله تبين الحرامي يدش من الباب ؟ 
ابتسام : بس ديمه غرفه عمي مرتفعه يعني منو هذا اللي بايعها ويصعد .. ماتصير وبعدين الدرايش مسكره عدل ولافي اثر ان احد كاسرها 
ديمه : بس والله كان في صوت قوي ضخم مادري اول مره اسمعه .. يعني تتوقعين لو بتوهم بيغمى علي من الخوف !! 
ابتسام احتارت .. ديمه قاطعتها وجنها تذكرت شي 
ديمه : بس الغريب انه يناديني بإسمي !! 
ابتسام : وتقولين حرامي ؟ الحرامي شعرفه باسمج 
ديمه : آه والله بموت ان ماعرفته .. 
ابتسام : ماتدرين يمكن كانت اوهام او شي .. ولا تنسين هذي غرفه المرحوم يعني يمكن يتراولج شي 
ديمه : لا لو صج بيتراولي جان من زمان كل ما زوركم اقعد فيها شمعنى اليوم ؟ 
ابتسام احتارت بعد ولفت على مشاري : مشاري ماتقول شي !! 
مشاري : شقول ! انزين روحي جيبي لي ماي ريجي ناشف 
ابتسام : سونااااااااااااارمي ! 
مشاري : الله لايهينج قومي فزي ترى المطبخ خطوتين وسونارمي تحت 
ابتسام ماقالت شي وراحت 
ديمه طالعته منقهره شهالتسلط ! 
مشاري ضحك على نظرتها 
مشاري : ترى انا ادل المطبخ بس صرفتها عشان اكلمج 
ديمه ابتسمت على التبرير 
ديمه : شبتقول ؟ 
مشاري : ترى انا اللي كنت بالغرفه بس لا تفضحينا 
ديمه شهقت : وليش ماتقول من اليووووووم ؟ 
مشاري : تبيني افضح عمري جدامهم 
ديمه : لالالا بس هذا مو صوتك 
مشاري: مغطي حلجي بالغتره يعني بغير الصوت 
ديمه : لا ولو هذاك الصوت غليض يخرع 
مشاري : مو مصدقتني تبين تسمعينه ؟
ديمه بخوف : هـ ــ ـا ؟ لا مابي 
مشاري : عشان تصدقين بس 
وقلد الصوت اللي سمعته وقال : ديمه ... ديمه 
ديمه : اييييي هذاااااا هو
مشاري ضحك 
ديمه : صج ما تستحي 
ابتسام : ليش مايتسحي ؟ 
ومشاري من وراء ابتسام يأشر لها لا تقول 
ديمه رقعت : بس قاهرني يضحك وانا معصبه 
مشاري : ليش ماحطيتي فيه ثلج ؟ 
ابتسام : احمد ربك 
مشاري : جيبلي ثلج 
ابتسام طلعت من الغرفه : روح زين ترى عطيناك وجه
ديمه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه زين سوت فيك
مشاري : زين طلعت من الله ابيها تطلع 
راحت ديمه صوب المكتبه تلم اغراضها بتطلع 
ديمه : ليش سويت هالحركه ومن متى انت بالغرفه ؟ 
مشاري : حب فضول اولا كنت بالغرفه لاني حاط فيها اغراضي واوراقي المهمه عشان ما اضيعهم وبعدين جاتني سونارمي قلتلها منو عندكم قالت ديمه ما امداني انزل الا صعدتي فا انخشيت .. وجاني فضول اعرف شتسوين وطرت علي الفكره اني اخرعج 
ديمه : أي هذي من سخافتك الزايده ماتسوى علي ان مت من الخوف .. من راقب الناس مات هما ً 
ضحك وسكت وتذكر انوار وده يحطها بهالموقف ماراح تكون ردت فعلها مثل ديمه لا يمكن تذبحه عادي عندها 
مشاري : ماقلتي لي شخبار اختج الموقره 
ديمه : اسكت بس امس كله واحنا بالمستشفى 
مشاري تغيرت معالم وجه : مستشفى ؟ ليــش ؟ عسى ماشر ؟
ديمه : انصك عليها الحمام وانت بالكرامه وكان توه مغسول بكلوركس .. اختنقت وديناها الفجر المستشفى ماطلعنا الا اربع 
مشاري : صج والله ؟؟؟ ! وشلونها الحين ؟ 
ديمه : لا الحمدلله بخير .. 
مشاري : ليش ما جات معاج ؟ 
ديمه : من متى ميشو تجي معاي ؟ 
مشاري : ميشو !! شكو انا اتكلم عن انوار 
ديمه : احــلف وانا من اليوم اتكلم عن ميشو !!
مشاري يقعد وجنه ارتاح 
ديمه : ماتفرق ميشو انوار كلهم خواتي 
مشاري " بس انوار غير ! "
سكت مشاري وطلعت ديمه من الغرفه وراحت مع ابوها البيت .. 
هل شهر رمضان الكريم عليهم وبأول اسبوع الكل يبارك للثاني على حلول هالشهر الفضيل اللي ينطرونه المسلمين من حول لي حول .. بهالشهر تمطئن الانفس وتخشع القلوب وتكثر فيه العبادات والشعائر الروحانيه .. شهر فضيل تلتم القلوب على بعض وتكثر الجمعات والزيارات وصله الرحم .. فعاشر يوم من ايام رمضان 
دلال ماسكه صينيه فيها شرائح سبرنق رول ..وحشوه السمبوسه .. وقاعده بالصاله وحاطه الصنيه عالطاوله وتشوف مسلسل وتحشي 
ام مشعل : انتِ هني وانا ادورج 
دلال : شوفي بنتج السنعه قاعده تشتغل معاج وتساعدج
ام مشعل : خوش شغل مجابله التلفزيون 
دلال : يمى يعني شسوي مابي تطوفني المسلسلات 
ام مشعل : ماشوفج ركضتي وجابلتي التلفزيون حزت خطبه الجمعه !! 
دلال : يمى يعني الحين جزاي جايه من الجامعه صايمه وهلكانه ونازله وقلت اساعد امي الغاليه تجين تحطمين فيني 
ام مشعل : والله نازله للمسلسلات مو لي 
دلال وتأشر لها على صحن السمبوسه 
دلال :وهذا شنو ؟ 
ام مشعل : هذا عشان تسكتينا فيه 
دلال : لا ! والطبق اللي بالفرن ماكو تقدير اسوي واتعب بس القى تحطيم 
ام مشعل : والله شمسويه لنا ؟
دلال : مسويه مفاجأه لمشعل 
ام مشعل : ياحرام ومن قالج مشعل بيتفطر عندنا ؟ 
دلال انصدمت : هااااااااا اجل وين بيتفطر ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ام مشعل : ما دري ماقالي انه بيتفطر عندنا .. 
دلال باحباط : ماااااااالي دخل بيتفطر عندناااااااا 
ام مشعل : بدال ما تتفنقين اول اسألي اذا بيتفطر هني اليوم او لا 
دلال: وينه الحين ؟
ام مشعل : فوق بعد شوي بيطلع 
دلال : خلاص بروح له 
ام مشعل تناديها : والسمبوسه منو يكملهااااا !! 
دلال : بعدين يما 
وتروح دلال لغرفه مشعل طقت الباب محد يرد وفجتها الاظلماء وبرااااااااااد ماتدري ليش كلا غرفته ثلج ..! وشافت السرير معتفس الا ينفتح باب الحمام ويطلع لها 
مشعل : شعندج 
دلال باحباط : صج ماراح تتفطر عندنا ؟ 
مشعل : أي معزومين عند واحد من الربع 
دلال: لييييييش ؟ 
مشعل : شفيييج بسم الله شنو كفرت ! 
دلال : لا مو قصدي بس ليش اليوم اليوم اول مره انزل المطبخ واسويلك لازانيا 
مشعل : احلفيييييييييي 
دلال : والله العظيم .. شوف راده من الجامعه دايخه وصابه حوله ونزلت وسويتلك اياها لانك كسرت خاطري امس وانت تطريها حسيتها بخاطرك 
مشعل : يابعد عمررررررررر ي والله صج انج فاهمتني وحاااااااااسه فيني آه على الجوع لازانيااااا 
دلال : لالالالالالا تستـــــــانس حيل ماراح تاكلهاااااا 
مشعل انصدم : شنو ؟؟ ليكون تقصين علي ؟
دلال : والله العظيم اهي الحين بالفرن .. بس ماراح تاكلها .. مابي تعبي يروح وانت معزوم ! لا وتاخذها بعد معاك انسىىى اذا تبيها صج تاكلها هني معانا انا مسويتها اليوم بالطبق الكبير يعني كلنا بناكل مو بس حضرتك 
مشعل : زين اشوى دام كبير عشان يكفي الربع 
دلال : وااااااااالله ماتاخذهاااااااااااا اتعب وربعك ياكلون 
مشعل : لاتحلفين 
دلال : مالي دخل فيك خلاص انسى اني جيتك 
وتطلع من الغرفه 
مشعل : انزين تعاااالي بنتفق 
دلال : روح زين 
مشعل جرها من قبعه بجامتها وانزنطت 
دلال : هيييييييه انت بختنق 
مشعل : دشي بنتفق 
دلال : افف زين 
مشعل : شوفي بنلعب هاللعبه وان غلبتج باخذ الطبق معاي وان غبلتيني بقعد اتفطر معاكم دلال : أي لعبه ؟

----------


## أختكم في الله

وثبت كوعه على الطاوله واهي سوت مثله وبيتبارون منو يطيح ايد الثاني ؟ 
دلال : لالالا من صجك ؟ مشعل لا تقص علي انت اقوى مني واكيد بتغلبني 
مشعل : انزين بنجرب بعدين نقرر 
دلال : بس ترى اذا ماعجبتني نغيرها 
مشعل : يلا 
ولعبوها مشعل طبعا غلبها لكن المشكله انه ماطيح ايدها وبس طيحها بكبرها .. طاحت بالقاع واهو مات من الضحك ماتوقع ان اخته خفيفه جذي ! بدزه تطيح 
دلال : شنو هذااااااا جثه مو جسم 
مشعل : قولللي ماشاء الله 
دلال : ساعه اقاوم بحرك لو اصبع من ايدك ماقدرت انت بحركه بسيطه طيرتني !! 
مشعل : هههههههههههههههه 
دلال طلعت من الغرفه : مالت على اللي يطبخ لك وعلى اللي يلعب معاك 
اهو استااااااااانس يوم طفرها .. ماراح ياخذ الطبق لو شنو وماراح يروح العزيمه لان كل يوم عند واحد من ربعه يعني عادي أي وقت يروح .. وكسرت خاطره واهي تحايل فيه ومتعنيه عشانه وطابختله .. وقرر يقعد اليوم ويتفطر معاهم لكن لازم يطفرها اول !! 
نزل مشعل وحط نفسه معصب عشان محد يكلمه ولقاهم ثلاثتهم بالمطبخ دلال وامه والخدامه 
وبصوت عالي يقول للخدامه تجهز له اللازانيا عشان بيروح لربعه 
ونادا دلال 
مشعل : روحي كوي غترتي 
دلال عشانه معصب مو قادره تكلمه والدمعه بعيونها من القهر تحسفت انها نزلت وطبخت لونها راده من الجامعه وطاقتها نومه ابرك لها .. 
وخذت غترته وراحت غرفه الكوي وقعدت تكويها كان الاوتي بارد فا خلته فوق الغتره وراحت الصاله تشوف بسرعه بدا المسلسل الثاني والا لا ؟ واول ماردت شالت الاوتي الا الطبعه السودا على الغترته محترقه لو طولت اكثر جان لصقت الغتره بالاوتي .. اخترعت مادرت شتسوي خصوصا ومشعل معصب ! وتقوم تخش الغتره بالسله وتروح غرفة ابوها وتطلع غتره جديده مكويه وتروح تعطيها مشعل .. 
مشعل : مسرع كويتيها !! 
دلال متوتره : انت مو تبيها بسرعه ؟ خلاص جاتك بسرعه 
مشعل ابتسم : بس من قالج اني بروح ؟ 
دلال : شلون يعني مو معزوم ؟
مشعل : امبلا بس ماني رايح بتفطر عندكم 
دلال ببرود : لا ! أي زين 
وعيونها على الغتره اللي دخلها الكبت وخايفه لو يدري عن غترته بيسويلها قصه 
دلال : امم زين خلاص اجل عطني الغتره بردها مكانها 
مشعل : لـيش؟ وين مكانها ! 
دلال : الصراحه مشعل هذي غترت ابوي 
مشعل : ليش انا وين غترتي ؟
دلال بلعت ريجها : احترقت ! 
مشعل :شنو ؟؟
دلال بدى صوتها يختفي : احتـ ـ ـرقت !!
مشعل : لا والله ؟؟ ليش ان شاء الله عيونج وين كانت وانتِ تكوّين ؟
دلال : اهي احترقت يعني خلاص ليش تتناقش يا انك تاخذ غترت ابوي يا انك تلبس من غترك اللي مصففه بالكبت حبكت على هالغتره اعتبرها سقطت سهوا !
مشعل : ياعيني على البرووود 
دلال : مو برود ترى اعصابي مشدوده لاني توقعت زفه اكبر 
مشعل : هههههههههههههههههههه والله انج نكته 
دلال كانت طالعه واهي على الباب لفت 
دلال : تدري ان الضحكه عليك احلى من التكشيره 
مشعل : لا تحاولين انا بجميع حالاتي جميل 
دلال : اوه اوه رتك روشان على غفله ؟ 
مشعل : ياحبج للهنود .. روحي ساعدي امي بس 
دلال : هين على هالذله اللي صارت على الازانيا بعلمك شلون اسويها لك مره ثانيه 
مشعل : اللحين خلينا ناكلها بعدين فكري تسوينها بعدين ..!
---------
اما اليوم كانت الغبقه فبيت بو محمد .. وكل العايله مجتمعين عنده .. طبعا عزيمه رجاليه من الطراز الاول .. فا
ام محمد بالمطبخ وحالتها حاله .. وديمه معاها من اليوم وانوار كانت تساعدهم باللي تقدر عليه .. يعني تقصص لهم وتحط القلاصات واشياء بسيطه تكميليه .. 
طبعا كانوا عمانهم موجودين وكان مشعل وابوه واخوه موجودين .. العالم كلها اليوم معزومه انوار حطت فبالها انها تتنقم من مشاري تعشمه بالحب واذا صارت الجديه راح تقوله انا اللي بقلبي عكس افعالي وبتخليه ينصدم صدمه عمره .. لانها تدري انه يحبها .. وقررت تبدي باللي مخططته من اول ماتشوف فيه مشاري .. الى ان تحقق اللي فبـالها .. 
فا بعد ماخلصت انوار من المطبخ راحت الصاله مالقت احد سمعت صوت بالحديقه.. مشكله ان الحديقه مو عند الدوانيه .. يعني صوت مشاري شمجيبه هني ! وطلعت تشوف الا مشاري يلعب ميشو 
فجت الدرج اللي بالصاله وخذت لها جلال للصلاه وطلعت تشوفهم
مشاري كان يلعب ميشو حاط صخره بوحده من ايدينه وومطبق ايدينه وميشو تخمن أي ايد .. 
انوار : اليميييين 
مشاري لف عليها متفاجأ 
مشاري : هلا والله انوار 
انوار : شمقعدك معاها 
مشاري : ماكو طلعت من الدوانيه اتكلم تلفون وكنت اتمشى بالحوش لين شفتها اخر الحوش قاعده بروحها تلعب بالقيم بوي وزهقانه يوم شافتني تعلقت فيني ماهدتني الا وانا هني 
انوار : ما شاء الله قاموا يمشونك الجهال .. !
مشاري : اتعرفيني ماحب الجهال لكن اهي كسرت خاطري .. 
انوار : اهاا 
مشاري : انزين انتِ شلونج ؟ 
انوار : ابد والله رمضان كله عزايم وناسه 
مشاري : ههههههههه بس روح قلبج البلعه !
انوار : أي شفت شلون ! 
مشاري : شلون العلاج معاج ؟ 
انوار : ابد والله تمام التمام ويقولي الدكتور يمكن تمشين قبل المده المحدده 
مشاري استانس : زيييييين الحمدلله .. طمنتيني الله يطمنج بالخير 
انوار : شفيك استانست ؟
مشاري : هالخبر يفرح .. وانتِ تدرين ليش يفرحني 
انوار : امممم أي ادري وعشان جذي بقولك الخبر الثاني
مشاري : شنو بعد ماقدر استحمل قلبي رهيف ترى 
انوار : كيفك ماتبي !!
مشاري : لا ياااامعوده قولي خليني استانس 
انوار : اقولك بسوي العمليه ..! 
مشاري قلبه بغى يوقف : أي عمليه ؟ 
انوار تأشر على جرح اللي مشوهه وجهها 
انوار: هذي 
مشاري طالعها باستهبال !! بعدين ضحك ضحكه عاليه تعبر عن فرحته 
مشاري : من صجج ! واخيرا يعني ؟ 
انوار : أي واخيرا
مشاري : شاللي غير رايج ؟
انوار : انت مو تبيني اسوي العمليه ؟ 
مشاري : أي طبعا امنيتي تسوينها 
انوار : خلاص بسويها
مشاري : يعني عشاني انا بتسوينها !!!!
انوار : يعني شرايك ! 
مشاري قلبه طق طبول مستاااااااانس مسكين ما يدري انها حيله من حيلها .. !! 
مشاري : ماتتصورين شكثر مستااااااااانس انوار والله ميت من الوناسه .. انوار انتِ تحبيني صح ؟ 
انوار نزلت راسها بحياء مصنطع .. اللي اكد لمشاري انها تحبه 100% 
حركت انوار الكرسي ودخلت داخل .. وراح اهو الدوانيه .. ديمه مندمجه بالمطبخ مع امها .. وبعد مانجبوا وخلصوا وتسحروا الناس دخل بومحمد الصاله 
بومحمد : خلاص قوليلهم الاكل السواويق حطوه عند الباب 
ام محمد : ها شلون الطبخ ان شاء الله عجبكم؟
بومحمد : بعد طبخ ام محمد يبيله كلام ؟ .. يعطيج العافيه 
ام محمد كل تعبها اللي اليوم راح واختفى بهالكلمتين .. لها مفعول سحري !! 
اكتفت بابتسامه .. الا تتعلق برقبته ميشو 
ميشو : حرام عليكم طول اليوم حمود داخل الدوانيه انا زهقانه ابي العب معاه
بومحمد : يلا على مايغسلون الرجاجيل لبسوها بدخلها الدوانيه 
ام محمد : لا شيوديها خلها وناد حمود
بومحمد : يابنت الحلال لبسيها بالعكس بيستانسون عليها 
ام محمد : شوفها مبهذله ويبيلها سبوح من اول وجديد
بومحمد : لا شحقه سبوح شحلاتها بس غيري لبسها يلا تراني ناطرها داخل 
وراحت ام محمد ولبست بنتها وكشختها وعطرتها.. وقالت لها روحي الدوانيه .. واهي ما صدقت على الله .. يوم قربت من الدوانيه طلت عليها الا تخترع خافت شكثررر رجاجيل تراجعت وجرها حمود ودخلها اول شي انخشت ورى دشداشت حمود وحمود انحرج 
حمود : والله محد بياكلج كلهم عماني وربع ابوي 
ميشو تتشبث بدشداشته اكثر 
وقعدت عند ابوها واهي خاشه وجهها ورى ظهره يمكن من الاحراج مو متعوده ان الاضواء تكون عليها ..! اهملوها عشان ترد طبيعيه لكن من شافت واحد من الرجاجيل داخل الدوانيه صرخت بصوت عالي ولا جنها ميشو المستحيه قبل شوي ! طلع اسمه عفوي ..!
ميشو : مشــــ ـ ـأل !!
تفاجأ يوم شافها وضحك كان برى يغسل ايدينه .. وركضت وتعلقت برقبته ببراءه الاطفـال .. 
مشعل : ميشووو شلونج 
ميشو تشاوره : ابي اطلع من هني
مشعل : ياغالي والطلب رخيص 
بومحمد : الحين طول اليوم مستحيه يوم جت عليك اركضت وتعلقت فيك ! 
مشعل : ياعمي شسوي ابتليت بعمري الكل يحبني ! 
بومحمد ضحك وطلعوا مشعل وميشو برى الحوش 
مشعل : ميشوووو يالهيسه والله اشتقــــت لج 
ميشو : شيلني فووووووق 
مشعل : توني ماكل ماقدر 
ميشوو : الله يخليك ابي اطير 
مشعل : هههههههههه بس على شرط ما تمشعين شعري !
ميشو : لالا احلى شي شعرك بجره بشوفه طويل والا دقيل 
مشعل : اوكي 
ويشيلها وتتعلق ببرقبته وتقطع شعره وهو يضحك 
مشعل : بسسسس ميشوووو بس والله عورتيني
ميشو : عروستي طاحت باروكتها ابي اقص من شعرك شوي الصقه بصمغ 
مشعل : لالا يامعوده انا اشتري لج جديده 
نزلها مشعل وقعدت جنبه وشكلها متضايقه حدهاااا كل هالفرحه راحت !! 
ميشو : شفت حمود ماصار يلعب معاي ابوي زفه وخلاص حاربني انا الحين زهقانه حدي انت ليش ماتجينا كل يوم عشان العب معاك ؟
مشعل : ياعمري كسرتي خاطري ليش محاربج بعد ؟ 
ميشو : انا لعبت معاه مره بعدين طحت ودوني مستشفى وبعدين الطبيب عطاني حليب وصرت قويه وطلعوني 
مشعل ضحك درى انها اتقط خيط وخيط .. 
مشعل : ما شاء الله 
ميشو : كاهو حمود وراك
محمد : ميشو دشي داخل امي تبيج 
ميشو : ليش انا ابي اقعد مع مشأل حرام عليك انت ماتلعب معاي خله يلعب معاي والله مالعبت 
محمد : روحي الحين بعدين يلعبج
ميشو : اففففف 
راحت ميشو وقعد حمود مع مشعل 
حمود : شقاعد تخربط لك من اليوم ؟
مشعل : مادري بس ليش انت محاربها ؟ حرام عليك هذا وانا موصيك على خواتك 
حمود : شسوي والله غصبن عني ودي العب معاها حتى انا متضايق بس ابوي الله يهداه حلف اني ما العب معاها 
مشعل : افا ليش ؟ 
حمود : لاني مره لعبت معاها غميمه وانخشت بالحمام واختنقت من الكلوركس ووديناها المستشفى ..! 
مشعل : من صجك ؟ يعني الكلام اللي قالته لي ميشو صح ؟ 
حمود : مادري اهي شقالت لك .. فا الحين بس نقعد نسولف مع بعض مانقدر نلعب تشوفني ازهق واطلع مع ربعي واهي مسكينه اهني منطقه بالبيت 
مشعل : كسرتوا خاطري .. 
حمود : ليش شايفنا نطر عالمسجد ! 
مشعل : ههههههههه اسمع حمود منو هذاك اللي دخل الدوانيه توه
حمود : عمي يوسف 
مشعل : لالا اللي قبله 
حمود : اهااااا قصدك مشاري 
مشعل : أي منو مشاري ؟
حمود : أي ولد عمي محسن مشعل : اهااااااا !! انا قلت شكله قريب حيل منكم لاني شفته دخل البيت 
حمود : أي 
مشعل : بس مادري ماحس اني ارتحت له !!
حمود : ليش ؟ 
مشعل : مادري احس انه شايف عمره حيل 
حمود : ههههههههه لا مشعل ترى كل انسان يشوفه يقول جذي لكن بالعشره انسان ثاني صدقني
مشعل: مو مبين عليه 
حمود : ولد عمي وانا ادرى فيه 
مشعل : سبحان الله المظاهر خداعه !! 
حمود : لا تحكم على أي احد من اول نظرة 
مشعل : بس هذا ينفر الناس منه بطريقته ! بغروره 
حمود : انزين انت لو لاحظت اكثر راح تشوف عمي محسن نفس الطريقه بالضبط لكن على اخف .. 
مشعل : ماعجبني كلش هالمشاري اهو جم عمره..!!؟
حمود : اكبر من ديوم بثلاث سنين 
مشعل : اهااااا متزوج ؟
حمود : لالا 
مشعل قعد يفكر بهالمشاري .. وحس باحساس الغيره من عرف انه ولد عمها واكبر منها بسنوات بسيطه !! وانقهر لانه الظاهر حيل مع اهل البيت داخل طالع !! " ياترى شلون علاقه ديمه معاه ! رسميه والا ميانه ! " 
بعد العزيمه والتعب راح الكل على بيته .. وديمه وانوار بغرفت انوار اللي تحت قاعدين .. 
انوار كانت توها متسبحه وتنشف شعرها وديمه ماسكه المجله وتتصفح .. 
انوار : واخيرا يا ديمه بيتحقق اللي فبالي 
ديمه : عساه خير بس ! 
انوار : بالنسبه لي كل الخير .. اتصدقين طعم الانتقام لذيذ !! 
ديمه : ليش كافينا الشر ذقتيه ؟ 
انوار : الحين انا بنص المشوار .. ان شا ء بيتم كل شي على اصوله ..
ديمه : فكي الرموز والشفرات خليني افهم 
انوار : مشاري بـ نتقم منه 
ديمه : ليش ان شاء الله ذابح امج والا ابوج ؟ 
انوار : لا بس اهو مسكين يبي يقنعني ان كل التصرفات اللي يسويها عكس اللي بقلبه .. شلون عكس اللي بقلبه وانا اشوف الخبث بعينه .. عبالج بنسى يوم قطني بنص المزرعه بعز الظلماء وخلاني وراح يضحك بقمه صوته !! ليش ترى ماني طوفه عشان ما احس !! 
ديمه : شسوي فيج دامج مو فاهمه نوعية هالانسان .. اهم جذي في ناس يستلذون اذا طفروا اللي يحبونهم .. وبعدين حرام تظلمين الرجال .. احمدي ربج رد لصوابه وضغط على نفسه وقام يبين لج اللي بقلبه .. يعني سبحان الله شوفي الفرق بين مشاري القديم ومشاري الحين !! 
انوار : ماقدر والله احس كبريائي ماراح يسمح لي لازم انتقم بالاول .. اللي سواه مو شويه .. ماسمعتي الكلام اللي قاله لي بالتلفون اللي من الصدمه ماقدرت اتكلم !!! ماقدرت .. حرام عليكم ما حسيتوا بربع اللي حسيته .. وانا ترى مو ساحره افج قلوب الناس واعرف منو يحبني ومنو يكرهني ماعرف الا من تصرفاتهم .. فا لاتلوميني بليز .. خليني انتقم من كبريائي المجروحه ..! 
ديمه : انتقمي يا حبيبتي بلا كبرياء بلا وجع راس وبعدين تندمي انا ابصم لج على العشره محد بيتندم غيرج ..
انوار اخذتها العزه بالاثم واستقوت .. 
انوار : هه اندم على منو ؟ مشاري !! خله يروح زين بس اوعدج اني لخليه ينصدم صدمه عمره .. ويتحطم .. 
ديمه : على العموم يا انوار انا شايله ايدي من هالسالفه وترى مشاري اعزه حيل وانتِ عارفه مواقفه معاي .. تبيض الوجه 
انوار : اوكي خليج بعيد احسن .. وخليني اضحك عليه مثل ما ضحك علي ..! 
انطق عليهم الباب وقطع كلامهم 
ديمه : منو ؟ 
حمود: هذا انا 
ديمه : ادخل 
دخل حمود وشكله زهقان .. 
ديمه : حمود حبيبي اذا طقت الباب وقلنا منو لا تقول انا ترى مايجوز لازم تعرف عن نفسك 
حمود : وانا شدراني يعني منو بالبيت قايم غيري ؟
ديمه : بس انا اكلمك من باب الادب 
حمود : خلاص ولا يهمج .. 
ديمه : انزين شعندك لا لحين قايم ما وراك مدرسه ؟ 
حمود : ديمه واللي يعافيج انا الحين قمت اكرهه البيت .. قبل كان وناسه الحين ماعندي احد العب معاه 
ديمه : وميشو وين راحت ؟
حمود : ابوي مو راضي العب معاها .. يقول المره اللي طافت مستشفى المره الجايه شنو ! 
ديمه : ماعليك انا بكلمه لك 
حمود : يعني مو بس انا اللي زهقان اهي بعد .. لو تشوفينها شقايله لمشعل كسرت خاطره 
ديمه تفاجأت ! 
ديمه : مشعل موجود ؟ 
حمود : أي طبعا 
ديمه : منو معاه 
حمود : اهو وابوه واخوه .. اسكتي لوتشوفين شلون فشلتنا ميشو يوم دخلناها الدوانيه .. طول اليوم مستحيه وحاااااالتها حاله ومنخشه ورى ابوي من شافت مشعل داخل صرخت صرخه وركضت تعلقت فيه 
ديمه ضحكت من قلبها .. 
ديمه : من صجك ! والله ويطلع منها هالميشو ..! 
حمود : بس صج استانس عليها مشعل .. احس حيل منسجمين مع بعض ديربالج لا تخطف زوجج منج 
ديمه : هههههههههههههههه دامها ميشو عادي تسويها 
حمود : امانه تقدرين تقنعين ابوي ؟ 
ديمه : لا تحااااااتي خله علي .. 
حمود : يابعد عمري والله كفوو 
ديمه : أي بس للمصالح تمدحون
حمود : هههههههههههه شنسوي بعد ! 
طلع حمود وراح نام واهو مرتاح يدري ابوه مايرد لديمه طلب مهما كان !----

----------


## أختكم في الله

بالعشر الاواخر كانت الدنيا كلها تعج بالروحانيات والخطب والاحاديث والمواعظ .. واللي ختم القران مرتين .. واللي ختمه مره .. وحسوا ان هالشهر من اكثر الشهور الي تمر بلمح البصر .. لانه احلى واغلى شهر بقلوب المسلمين اجمعين .. في 25 رمضان قبل اذان المغرب بربع ساعه 
ميشو ماسكه الشوربه بتوديها الصاله 
حمود : هااااتيها عنج نسيتي امس الشوربه اللي كبيتيها 
ميشو : لا خلني انا اعرف اشيل 
حمود : ميشو والله ثقيل عليج هاتي عنج 
ميشو : انت شفيك ماتفهم انا بشيل عشان يشوفني ابوي اشتغل ويعطيني فلوس عشان نسوي انا وياك عزيمه ونشتري من الجمعيه 
حمود : هههههههههههههههههه الحمدلله والشكر هذا تفكيرج !
ميشو : أي كيفي اضحك زين 
حمود : جم تبين انتِ ؟ 
ميشو : ابي دينارين 
حمود : خلاص باخذ خمسه لي ولج 
ميشو : والله !
حمود : أي بس عطيني خليني اشيل 
ميشو : يووه ليش 
حمود : يالخبله اذا شافني ابوي اشيل واساعد امي بيعطيني فلوس وانا اكبر منج بيعطيني خمسه واذا عطاني بوديج معاي الجمعيه 
ميشو استانست على الفكره .. صج جهال هذا اكبر شي يفكرون فيه ! 
ويوم حطوا الاكل .. وقعدوا كلهم ماعدا ابوهم ينطرون الاذان 
ام محمد : حمود يما روح ناد ابوك .. 
حمود : يمااااا اليوم انا صاااااااايم 
ام محمد : نفسي مره أأمرك وتفز وتقول حاضر من هالعين قبل هالعين ! قومي ميشو نادي ابوج
حمود : لا خلاص خلج ميشو انا بروح ومو من هالعين الا من هالخشم 
ام محمد : أي مو عشاني بس ماتبي تتعب حبيبه قلبك ميشو .. 
حمود : ههههههههههههه شسوي اهي الوحيده اللي معاي عالخط نفس الافكار .. 
ام محمد : روح بس الله يصلحك ويهديك 
راح حمود وطول اليوم البنات يقرقون .. ام محمد عورها راااااااسها صايمه ومن اليوم بالمطبخ ماتتحمل ازعاج اكثر 
ام محمد : انتوا هيه خلاص اسكتوا راسي مصدع
ديمه : يما السوقه كلها خلت من بدي تركواز !! 
ام محمد : شنو !
ديمه : يما العيد مابقى عليه شي ومابقى لي الا هالبدي فريت السوقه مالقيت 
ام محمد : اذا تبين ساده شكثرهم بالسوق 
ديمه: لا ياليت ساده ابيه مشجر بأبيض 
ام محمد : اما انتوا طلبات غريبه ..!! خلاص يبا ان شفتي لج بدله كامله اخذيها اما سوالف التلقط ماحبها 
ديمه : يما الله يهداج وين الحين تلقين لج بدله كامله ! اذا لقيتها صج بتلقينها أي شي موذاك الزود .. 
ام محمد : يرحم ايام قبل ابوي يدخلنا محل واحد ونشتري منه ونخلص بس شنو كان محل على مستوى 
انوار : ههههههههههههههههههه محل واحد ! 
ام محمد : أي واحد وكان فيه كل شي بدله وجوتيها وجنطتها وتعالي شوفي وحده مثلج ! ماتلقين .. 
انوار : والله يما ؟ 
ام محمد : أي على ايامنا ماندخل الا المحلات النار تصلخ بس اهم شي ابوي يرتاح يبي يفتك بيوم واحد .. 
ديمه : الله ونااااااسه .. كنتوا مرتاحين 
ام محمد : امي كانت تزهق منا كنا نفرفر فيها كل مكان وقطتنا على ابوي الله يرحمه ومن نركب السياره يقول تبون أي محل ؟ المهم انه واحد ومافي غيره نقوله ونطلع واحنا خالصين وراضين بعد .. 
ديمه : ياحلو القناعه انا ان ما فريت سوقه الكويت كلها ما ارتاح .. اخاف اشتري بدله والقى احلى منها بعدين واتحسف ! 
حمود نزل : ابوي وراي اسكتوا ولا كلمه ترى واصله معاه 
ديمه : ليش شفيه ؟ 
حمود : مادري بس اسكتوا وخلوه ياكل حبوب السكر ويتفطر بعدين تكلموا .. 
ديمه: اوكي 
واذن المغرب .. وتفطروا .. وصلوا .. وقعدوا مره ثانيه شاي وقهوه وحلا ابوهم شوي تعدلت نفسيته وبدا يسولف معاهم .. خصوصا ان اكل حبه السكر وريحته .. انوار لقت ان هذي الفرصه المناسبه وابوها مرتاح ومستانس انها تقوله الخبر .. 
انوار: يبا متى ترى باجر موعدي بالمستشفى 
بومحمد : أي ذكريني اوديج متى العصر ؟
انوار : أي 
بومحمد : اوكي ذكريني اخاف انام ويطوفج الموعد
انوار : لان يبا ابيلك تاخذلي موعد عشان اسوي عمليه 
بومحمد : شـ عمليته ؟ 
انوار : عمليه تجميليه للجرح .. 
بومحمد : زييييين الحمدلله واخيرا وافقتي ؟؟ 
ديمه : توو الناس توج تصحين ؟
انوار: بسم الله شوي شوي علي .. كيفي طقت مزاجي بسوي 
بومحمد : ديمه خليها هذي الله يستر من مزاجها 
انوار : والله يبا اتكلم جد ابي اسوي العمليه 
بومحمد : ليش؟ 
انوار : يعني ماتبون ؟؟؟؟ 
بومحمد : الا نبي بس شالسبب اللي خلاج الحين توافقين طول المده واحنا نحايل فيج مو راضيه شمعنى الحين ؟ 
انوار : امممم اسباب شخصيه !! 
بومحمد : خلصيني ليش ؟ 
انوار : اعتبرني زهقت من شكلي .. 
بومحمد : زين باجر بكلم لج الدكتور ياخذ لنا موعد .. 
انوار : اوكي .. 
ديمه : يعني بتعيدين بستايل جديد ؟ 
انوار : أي محدا احسن من حداااااا 
ديمه : هههههههه انا لو القى البدي التركواز جان انا بخير
ام محمد: كلن على همه سرى وانا على همي سريت!! 
راحوا بومحمد وبنته المستشفى وبغوا ياخذون موعد لكن قالهم الدكتور ان في برفسور الماني لجراحه التجميل بجي بعد اسبوعين ومن الحين الناس تحجز مواعيد عنده .. وحجز لها بومحمد عنده .. واتكلوا على الله .. 
----
مرت خمس شهور .. بهدوء صارت فيها بعض التغيرات .. انوار سوت العمليه ونجحت ! وتغيرت .. والكل انصدم من شكلها الجديد .. الجرح اختفى بقدرة قادر لكن اذا قربتوا حيل منه راح تلاحظون غرز خفيفه ما تنشاف الا عن قرب .. اول ما سوت العمليه غيرت لون شعرها وقصته تبي تموه الناس ان الشكل كله تغير مو بس وجهها !! عشان تشتت الانظار عن وجهها .. خلال هالخمس شهور .. تتصيد انوار كل فرصه مع مشاري وتكسبه لصالحها .. لين صار متيم فيها بحق وحقيقيه .. اوهمته بشكل غريب بحبها له ولو ان هالوهم اوهمته اياه ماصدر عن اعتراف صدر عن براعتها بتشكيل المواقف اللي تصير جدامه .. وحاولت لاقصى درجه تلين قلبه .. لكنها انصدمت بشكل فظيع ..!! اعتقدت ان تقربها منه راح يخضعه لها كليا عشان بالاخير تصدمه الصدمه القاضيه لكنها لا اراديا بدت اهي اللي تميل وتنحاز له .. وبدا شي بداخلها ينازعها وبدا قلبها يعورها على اللي قاعده تسويه بولد عمها ..! 
لكن من جهه اخرى كبرايائها المجروحه تصارع وتجهاد انها تنقتم من هالانسان اللي تسبب بيوم من الايام بخسارات معنويه وماديه بالنسبه لها ..!! 

شنو بيصير؟؟
بتستمر أنوار في الأنتقام وإلا لا؟؟؟
بتعرفون في الجزء الثالث والعشرون..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووو علي القصة  والله يعطيكي العافيه

ولا تطولين علينا بالبلقي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

الجزء الثالث والعشرين
مرت هالخمس شهور وكانت التطورات من نصيب انوار .. غير العمليه بأخر شهر من العلاج الطبيعي قطت الكرسي وعطوها عكازات تمشي عليهم الى ان تتعود على المشي شوي شوي وبتتنشط الخلايا اللي بالرجل وتسترد حيويتها .. فا العكازات كانت مسببه لها مشكله بالقعده والقومه هم صعبه أي واحد يمسك عصايتين معاه بكل مكان بس اهي حطت فبالها ان هالشي وقتي وبعدين راح تستغني عنهم خلال هالفتره الطويله كانت حاطه هدف واحد فبالها اكبر من هدف شفائها كانت ناويه تنتقم من مشاري .. حرّتها بكل اللي صارلها وشماتته فيها مانست شي ابد وبالنسبه لها الامر كان حرب بارده تبي تلعب بأعصابه تبي تصدمه صدمه عمره ..! وبالاخير اقدرت تكسب حبه وتملك قلبه .. وتمر الايام تحمل في طياتها مواقف وكان كل موقف يأكد لمشاري ان انوار تحبه .. وكل موقف من هذول كانت انوار تبرز مواهبها الفنيه بالتمثيل عليه !! 
مشاري كان صادق بكل فعل وكلمه يقولها .. وديمه من كل اللي تشوفه انصدمت لان انوار ناويه تدمر الرجال نهائيا .. واهي ميقنه تماما ان انوار تحبه .. لان كل مره يصير موقف مع مشاري ويردون البيت تدخل انوار غرفته ولاتحب احد يدخل معاها واستغربت منها ديمه هالحركه ويوم من الايام حاولت تتنصت وتسمع خوفا على اختها .. وبالاخير سمعتها تبجي بحسره ..! انصدمت شلون انوار تبجي واهي اللي تسوي خطتها على اكمل وجه !! اكيد ضميرها بدى يأنبها .. اكيد ابتسامه مشاري الصادقه عذبت ضمير انوار الصاحي .. اكيد انوار بتحس ان هالابتسامه مصيرها بتنقتل على ايدينها ..! 
لو نرد لانوار فهي فعلا بدت تميل لمشاري كل موقف والثاني يثبتلها ان مشاري يحبها ويخاف عليها وهالشي اهو اللي معذبها لكن اهي معاهده نفسها تنتقم وترضي كبريائها .. ومن هالمواقف اللي صارت بالفتره اللي طافت .. اللي اكتشفت فيهم انوار مشاعرها المدفونه ..!
كان يوم خميس وكلهم بالمزرعه .. كانت انوار وديمه وميشو.. وبومحسن وبومحمد .. وجراح وحمود كان مشاري يلعب مع جده وعمه كوت بوسته و والبنات قاعدين على صوب يلعبون اونو .. وبعدين ملّت انوار وبطلت اللعبه .. ولفت شافتهم يلعبون كوت بوسته كلهم ماعدا مشاري كان معاهم بس طلع من الدوانيه .. قعدت تحايل فيهم يبطلون اللعبه اهي زهقانه تبي جدها يقولها قصص وسوالفه اللي ماتمل منها .. لكن جدها معند الا يغلب ابوها .. فا زهقت وخلتهم وراحت لديمه 
انوار : ديمه تطلعين تتمشين معاي 
ديمه : اليوم شمس ومو جايبه حمايتي معاي 
انوار : الجو بارد ماراح تتأثرين باشعه الشمس امشي يلا
ديمه : لالا سوري اذا جاء المغرب اطلع معاج عادي .. 
انوار : كيفج انا بطلع اتمشى .. 
ديمه :اخذي معاج ميشو 
انوار : يلا ميشو تعالي معاي
طلعوا ميشو وانوار .. وقعدوا يتمشون وتقريبا صارلهم اكثر من ربع ساعه لين وصلوا المزرعه من ورى 
وكانت ميشو تسولف على انوار .. وتقولها عن اللي يصير لها بالروضه .. وشلون الابله اختارت رسمتها احسن رسمها وعلقتها بالطوفه.. واقطعت انوار كلام ميشو 
انوار : هذي سياره مشاري !!
ميشو لفت على المكان اللي تأشر عليه انوار .. 
ميشو : أي 
انوار : شعنده هني ؟
ميشو : مادري 
وتروح انوار مع ميشو صوبه .. وشافوه قاعد بالكشن اللي جنب السايق وفاتح الباب والغريب انه يتلوى من الالم..وحاط ايده على كليته .. ويفرك من قلب من الالم .. انوار وميشو انصدموا وفجوا حلجوهم موعارفين شسالفه !! او يمكن مو متوقعين يشوفون مشاري بهالمنظر !! 
انوار بخوف : مشاااااااري شفيك ؟؟؟
ومشاري ماطالعها لانه مغمض عيونه مو قادر يفتحهم انوار شافت ان الالم شكله بيقتله .. مهما كان مشاري يجحد الالم .. والا شاللي مطلعه من الدوانيه مايبي احد يلاحظ اللي فيه .. 
ميشو : انوار مشاري تعبااااااان
انوار تطالعه والخوف مسيطر عليها 
انوار: مشاري قول شفيك شاللي يعورك انا انوار
فج عيونه بصعوبه وطالعها وحاول يعدل قعدته باللي يقدر عليه 
مشاري : لاتخافين مافيني شي شمجيبكم اخر المزرعه ؟
انوار : انت موطبيعي والله العظييييييييم تعبان شاللي يعورك ؟
مشاري يتمتم يبي يحبس الآآآآآه لا تطلع من الالم .. الم فوق الخيال مو قادر عليه .. والمشكله انه ناسي دواه بالبيت .. وموقادر يرد البيت مايتحمل الطريج طويل وخايف يفقد سيطرته ويسوي حادث .. فا طلع ورى اخر المزرعه يتأوه ويصارخ يسوي اللي يقدر عليه المهم محد يحس فيه وينطرهم متى ما طلعوا ركب مع احد فيهم عشان مايحسسهم بأنه فيه شي .. لكن اكشفته انوار .. ودرت انه تعبان ..
مشاري تكلم بصعوبه : مافيني شي لا تخافين اخذي ميشو وردوا الدوانيه لاتقولون لاحد
انوار : لالالالالالا تقص علييييييي حرام عليك قلبي طاح ببطني شفيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماني متحركه من هني الاتقولي شفيك 
ماقدر يرد عليها وطلعت آه لا اراديه بعد ما زاد الالم اضعاف ماقدر يسيطر على نفسه 
مشاري بصرخه : آآآآآآه ابي دوااااااااااااي 
انوار اترتبكت صرخته هزت المكان ميشو تعلقت بملابس انوار من الخوف .. 
انوار : وين دواك بروح اجيبه لك ؟
مشاري : بالبيييييييت بالبييييييييت متى بتردون موقادر استحمللللل 
انوار : انزين واللي يعافيك شاللي يعوورك قولي بس تكفى 
مشاري : كليتي يا انواررررر ماقدر اتحمل 
انوار تصارخ : وليششش ساكت من اليووووم ليش ماقلت لنا نردك البيت .. الحين في احد يعذب عمره بعمره 
مشاري ماقدر يرد عليها لانه اتخذ وضعيه ثانيه بقعدته .. بحيث يقدر يقلل من كميه الالم اللي يحس فيها .. 
انوار حست انها لازم تتصرف .. لي متى بيتألم والناس ظهر بينطر لي العشى لين يردون اكيد بيكون مجنون اذا فكر بهالطريقه .. وقالت لميشو اركبي ورى 
وصكت الباب على مشاري .. وركبت السياره وشغلتها وبدت تدوس بنزين مع انها موحيل تعرف تسوق الا ان خبراتها قبل فادتها ديمه كانت تعطيها السياره بالبر وتخليها تسوق .. عطت عكازاتها ميشو تمسكها وصكت الباب وشغلت السياره طالعها مشاري باستغراب بعد ماراح جزئيا منه الالم .. 
مشاري : شتسووووين ؟؟ 
انوار : ماقدر اصبر على اللي انت تسويه انت مجنوووووون مجنووووون 
مشاري : وين بتوديني ؟؟؟؟ انوار العقل شبتسويين لاتقولين بتوديني البيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انوار : لالا بس بتصرف بنفسي 
وداست على البنزين بقوه وصرخت بألم اول مره بعد كل هالشهور تضغط على رجلها بقوه ..! 
انتبه لها مشاري وطالعها بقلق 
مشاري : انوارررر انتِ مجنووووووونه تسوقين ورجلج متعوره ؟ 
انوار بعد ماخف الالم شوي 
انوار : يعني تبيني اشوفك تصرخ من الالم وانا ساكته ؟؟؟
مشاري بغضب : اييي تسكتيييييين وتنزلين انتِ واختج تردون من المكان اللي جيتوا منه ولابي احد يدري فااااااااهمه ؟؟
انوار : لا انا ما افهمممم على واحد مجنون
وحركت السياره بسررررعه وسفطت عند باب الدوانيه وبريكات ازعجت مشاري طفت السياره وقالت لميشو تنزل تنادي ابوها 
وجاهم بومحمد وقالت له انوار كل شي .. بومحمد تصرف بسرعه 
بومحمد : انوار انزلي 
انوار :يبا عكازاتي داخل مع ميشو 
وصوت انين مشاري كان يزعج بومحمد وخلاه يتصرف بسرعه شال بومحمد انوار وقعدها ورى وساق السياره وطلع من المزرعه وماوقف الا بالمستشفى فتح مشاري عيونه منصدم 
مشاري : ليشششششش عمي انا قلتلك ابي البيت 
بومحمد : الدواء ماراح يسوي شي بنشوف شعلتك بنتأكد .. 
مشاري : قلتلك يا عمي بس انا مكثر بيبسي هالايام وشابه علي الكلى .. بس مافيني شي
بومحمد : لالا السالفه اكبر من بيبسي .. هذي كلى يا مشاري لا تستهين فيها .. باجر ان تلفت منو راح يتبرع لك ؟ 
بومحمد ماخلى مشاري يتكلم وانوار كانت تشوف كل هذا والدموع متجمعه بعيونها مو معقوله كل هذا عوار .. رجـال مايستحمل الالم صعبه حيل .. يعني اكيد الالم فوق الاحتمـال .. " اول مره اشوف مشاري يوّن وهو يتألم.. يارب عدي هاليوم على خير .. يارب يقوم بالسلامه " .. مشاري مادرى ان انوار معاهم ماكان مستوعب شي اصلا .. يوم نزل مع بومحمد نادت انوار العامل اللي واقف عند الباب وقالت له يجيب ويل جير .. ووقعدت فيه ودزها .. ولحقتهم .. وبعد مده سوو له منظار وطلع عنده حصى بالكلى .. وكل سنه كانت تجيه هالحاله ويسوي عمليه تفتيت ليزر وترجع السنه اللي بعدها .. واستغرب بومحمد لانه مايدري ان مشاري تعبان من قبل ولا يقول لهم .. 
وقالهم الدكتور لازم الحين يدخل غرفه العمليات ويسوي العمليه ماراح تطول .. بعد ماطلع مشاري من العمليه .. وهو مبنج ودوه الجناح وهناك كان بومحمد وانوار ينطرونه .. 
بعد فتره صحى من البنج 
بومحمد : الحمدلله على سلامتك 
مشاري يطالعهم وعيونه فيها ماي حس ان البنج حيل مأثر عليه ..! 
مشاري : الله يسلمك 
انوار شافته وقلبها عورها ماتصورت بيوم بتشوف مشاري على هالسرير !! مريض! 
دخل الدكتور وكأنه حاسب الوقت وعارف ان الحين صحى من البنج .. وعاين حالته وتطمن عليه .. وطلع ولحقه بومحمد يسأله عن حالة مشاري .. 
الدكتور : مشاري كل سنه تجيه هالحصى ويفتتها بالليزر ووشكله مايلتزم بقائمه الاطعمه اللي المفروض يتجنبها.. ! 
بومحمد : الحين شلونه دكتور ؟
الدكتور : بيقعد عندنا يومين بس عشان باقي الفحوصات .. 
بومحمد : مشكور دكتور تعبناك معانا .. 
الدكتور : واجبنا .. 
انوار داخل الغرفه ومشاري كان صاحي وشافها واستغرب من وجودها ..! 
مشاري : انواااار ! شاللي جايبج ؟ 
انوار : مشاري ليش خاش علينا مرضك ؟ 
مشاري : ماكان له داعي تدرون .. وبعدين ماحس فيه الا مره بالسنه تقريبا .. 
انوار : ليش رايح اخر المزرعه وتتألم ماتعرف تقول لأبوي او جدي يودونك البيت ؟؟ 
مشاري : ماله داعي يعرفون .. ليش اخرعهم علي ؟ 
انوار : وتتعــذب عااااادي ؟ 
سكت مشاري وطالع السقف 
مشاري : الحمدلله على كـل حال .. مرّ علي الم عساه مايمر بعدو ولا صديج .. 
انوار : اهلك يدرون ؟
مشاري : خليها على الله اهم يدرون عني اصلا ؟ 
انوار : مشاااري هذي صحتك ليش مهملها ؟ ليش ماتقولهم 
مشاري : انا كبير مو كل شي بقولهم اذا تعبان في مستشفى اعرف اعالج بروحي 
انوار : بس مايصير تعزل حياتك نهائيا عنهم 
مشاري : الله يعين 
قطع مشاري الحديث بكلمته .. وكأنه مايبيها تتعمق بهالموضوع .. 
انوار حركت الويل جير 
انوار : عموما الحمدلله على سلامتك انا بطلع 
مشاري : لا انوار وين تو الناس يتخلوني جذي لحالي ؟
انوار: اي انت تعبان لازم ترتاح انا بروح لابوي 
مشاري : انوار وقفتج معاي اليوم ماراح انساها مادري لولا الله ثم انتِ مادري شكان صار ؟ انوار : لاتقول جذي انا ماسويت شي .. نشوفك على خير انتبه على صحتك

----------


## أختكم في الله

وطلعت وشافت ابوها جاي ومعاه اوراق 
بومحمد دخل على مشاري وعطاه اوراق عمليته .. وتحاليله وحوسته كلها وسلم عليه ومشى 
طلعوا وقعد بروحه وتذكر كل اللي صارله اليوم .. وتذكر يوم ساقت السياره وشلون ضغطت على رجلها بقوة .. 
" يوه نسيت اسألها شلون رجلها بعد الجنوووون اللي سوته عشاني ؟ 
جنون ؟ ليش اسميه جنون وانا اذا كنت مكانها يمكن راح اسوي اعبر من اللي سوته !! " 
من هذاك اليوم تبين لانوار انها فعلا متعلقه فيه مو عارفه ليش بكل المواقف اللي تجمعهم مع بعض تكون الغلبه له .. وبالاخير اهو اللي يكسبها ؟ ليش حتى بمواقف ضعفه ومرضه انكسبت لصالحه وتعاطفت انوار معاه لاقصى درجه .. واكتشفت مشاعر جديده ماكانت اهي تدري عنها .. ! 
اكتشاف هالشعور صدمها بالبدايه .. شلون تتعلق بشخص اهانها وكانت له علاقه بشللها .. وين كبريائها شلون بتغفر له ؟ لكن مع الوقت بدا قلبها يتأقلم مع هالمشاعر .. بالاخير اهي الضحيه الوحيده .. مرات تتزعم مشاعر القسوة الصداره وتتحلف انها تنتقم منها وان كل اللي سوته كان لهدف واحد انها تدمره مثل مادمرها .. وساعات تقول ليش انا اسوي فيه جذي ؟ هالانسان يحبني بصدق ليش ادمره .. عفى الله عما سلف ؟ 
هالمشاعر المضطربه اقلقتها بأخر شهر من الخمس شهور اللي مروا .. 
وخلتها بحاله توتر دائم .. وماكانت تحب تشوف ديمه .. لان ديمه نظرتها تقتل انوار .. وتحسسها انها مذنبه بشي كبير .. وخصوصا ان ديمه عارفه شناويه عليه انوار .. وكل ماشافت ديمه ودها تحتفظ بكبريائها الباقيه وتسوي اللي خطتته من زمان وتستمر فيه .. وتزيد عنـاد .. تبي توريها مو انوار اللي تضعف عند اخر المشوار وبعد ماوصلت لهدفها تتنازل عنه ..! 
ديمه هالشهر كان اخر شهر لها مع اهلها .. وكان معظمه بالسوق وتخلص الاشياء الي ناقصتها .. ومره من المرات حنت على امها توديها السوق وامها كانت تعبانه قالت لها اخذي اختج انوار وروحوا لا تتأخرون .. بس امها ماكانت تدري بعلاقتها اخر شهر بأنوار .. انوار كلا تتهرب من نظرات ديمه ومايكون بينهم أي مجال للنقاش كلا انوار عازله روحها وطلعاتها مع ابوها ومع امها .. مهمشه ديمه على الاخر .. فا اضطرت ديمه انها تاخذ اخوها محمد وميشو معاها السوق لانها مضطره اليوم تروح وكل ماقرب موعد العرس تحس انها تتعب اكثر .. قامت اتحاتي كل شي .. وشلون بتفارق اهلها .. وشلون بتكون حياتها الجديده .. هل بتتأقلم او لا دايما هالاسئله تدور براس أي عروس باخر شهر لها مع اهلها .. تفكر بحياتها الجديده .. مع هذا راحت ديمه السوق .. وكان شكلها عملي لاقصى درجه وشكلها حيل مشتطه .. خلت محمد وميشو بالكوفي وطلبت لهم وقعدوا على ما تفتر اهي وتلاقي اللي تبيه ونبهتهم ما يتحركون لين تجي .. رحمتهم من المشي ووالتفرفر بكل الطوابق .. وهي داخل المحل .. كانت ماسكه تنوره قصيره وكانت تشوف قياسها ماتدري هل هي سمول والا ميديم الا تجرّ منها وحده التنوره بهمجيه !! 
----- : لوسمحتي هذي لي .. !! 
وتلف عيها ديمه بعصبيه 
ديمه : شـ ........ دلالالالالال 
دلال : ههههههههههه يمى نظرات الحقد كانت تنط من عيونج 
ديمه : مالت عليج شحقه ماقلتي لي انج بتتسوقين ؟ 
دلال : شدراني انج بتطلعين اليوم .. ؟ وبعدين ماقلت لج لاني مو جايه لحالي 
ديمه : صج خرعتيني .... قلت شهالوقاحه يجون يجرون مني التنوره واهي بيدي 
دلال : هههههههههههههههه قلت اخرعج .. شفتج مندمجه انتِ وحوستج اللي ماتخلص !! 
ديمه : اسكتي الله يعين كل ماخلصت شي احس ناقصني شي ثاني .. 
دلال : شدعوه ولا بتهاجرين على هالاغراض ! 
ديمه : ههههههههههه والله تعبت اشوف وعن التردد والتحسف قمت اخذ اللي متردده فيهم وبالبيت اوريهم امي .. 
دلال : ليش ماخليتي انوار تجي معاج ؟
ديمه : مادري شعندها ! تبين الصراحه منقهره منها .. 
دلال : أي بخصوص سالفه مشاري ؟
ديمه : أي حيل قامت تتفلسف وافكارها ماقامت تعجبني .. 
دلال : انزين ليكون جايه لحالج ؟ 
ديمه : لا مع حمود وميشو تحت بالكوفي 
دلال : يحليلهم ميشوووووو ياني مشتاقتلها هالعوبه يلا خلصي بسرعه بننزل لهم 
ديمه : اوكي بس بحاسب وبنزل 
ونطرتها دلال ونزلت معاها وهم يسولفون .. 
وشافت ديمه الطاوله اللي كانت حاطه فيها ميشو وحمود لقتها فاضيه .. ! وحاست الكوفي كله مالقتهم .. ! 
ديمه : دلال اخواني وينهم ؟ 
دلال : اخاف راحوا يتمشون شوي ؟
ديمه : وين يتمشون هالمجمع مافيه العاب ! 
ويقطع عليهم التفكير صوت تلفون دلال 
دلال : الو ؟
مشعل : لفي وراج 
دلال لفت وشافت مشعل ومتعلقه عليه ميشو ومعاهم حمود بالكوفي الثاني اللي صاير على الزوايه منخش شوي .. 
دلال : اييييي زين الله يبشرك بالخير .. واحنا خفنا عليهم 
وديمه ماكانت معاها ولاسمعت المكالمه كانت تحاتي خوانها وتتلفت بخوف تدور بالمحلات ..ماخافت على ميشو لان معاها حمود لكن خافت عليهم وين راحوا ! 
دلال تنادي ديمه 
دلال : تعالي لقيتهم 
ديمه بفرحه : وين ؟ 
دلال تأشر على الكوفي 
ديمه من شافت ميشو ووحست بثلج على قلبها ... وتجيها ميشو تركض وتتلوى عليها .. راحت دلال عند اخوها وكان قاعد عالطاوله حمود معاهم 
ديمه وميشو واقفين بعيد .. ديمه ماستوعبت شي لالحين .. مادرت اهم وين كانوا .. بس المهم انها لقتهم .. 
ديمه : ميشوو انا قلتلكم لا تتحركون وين رحتي انتِ وحمود ؟
ميشو : انا مااا قلت لج ؟ انا شفت مشـــأل حبيبي 
ديمه : عن الخرابيط انتِ بعد وين حمود ؟ 
ميشو : ليش تزفيني ؟ ماحبج ماحبج وتهدها وتروح تركض لمشعل ويرفعها على الطاوله 
ديمه شافت مشعل وانحرجت من روحها .. شكلها واهي مبهذله واقفه بعيد والكل قاعد على الطاوله كان محرج وشكلها غلط تشوفهم واهي بعيد ومكانها بوسط الطريج شلون واقفه مو حلو ! فا شافت نداءات من حمود ودلال ينادونها .. اهي مو قادره تتحرك " شفيهم هذول استخفوا ان شاء الله يبوني اقعد معاهم !! أي هين !! " 
مشعل كان يدري انها مستحيه .. وكان مستمتع بمنظرها واهي تدور بخوف .. كان منتظر يشوف موقفها اذا درت انهم عنده .. فا الحين يوم شافها تصنمت جدام الناس من شافته .. وخطوط ماروكو على جبهتها واضحه .. فا خاف انه يحرجها اكثر .. ماتوقع انه بيشوفها قبل العرس وين بالسوق بعد !! 
وقال لميشو خلاص روحي لاختج .. بس ميشو تنحت 
ميشو : اهي ماتحبني كلا تزفنيييييي 
وتشبثت بمشعل 
حمود : خلصي شكلها خلصت وتبي ترد البيت 
ميشو : لا مابي انا برد مع مشأل حبيبي 
حمود : اففففف ميشوووووو احمدي ربج جابتنا وخلتنا نغير جو 
ميشو : انت روح معاها انا مابي 
مشعل : انتِ روحي الحين انا بعدين باخذها وبأدبها لكم.. وكل يوم بجيكم .. لين اخليها تحبج 
ميشو : والله يعني تطقها عدل 
مشعل : لا حرام نعورها بعدين ! 
ميشو : أي احسن عشان ماتزفني 
ولفوا على ديمه مالقوها لقوا غبرتها من القهر ماقدرت تصبر اكثر صارت فرجه وركبت السياره تنطرهم .. 
خذاهم مشعل لي السياره .. وفج الباب وركب ميشو وقال لديمه 
مشعل : ترى كلا والا ميشو مارضى عليها 
ديمه عيونها على السكان ماقامت تشوف شي من الاحراج .. لوتدري ان هالموقف السخييف بيصير لها ماجابتهم معاها .. 
صكت الباب .. وداست بقمه سرعتها بتنحاش من الموقف .. وراحت البيت 
مشعل بالسياره : اناهالبنت بتجيب لي الجلطه والله 
دلال : بسم الله عليك ليش؟ 
مشعل : شايفه سرعتها ؟ 
دلال : لا تلومها احرجوها اخوانها 
مشعل : بعد الزواج ان استمرت على هالسرعه بتصرف معاها الصراحه اهم مالي حياتها 
دلال : ايوا ايوا 
مشعل طالعها وضحك 
مشعل : بنشوف باجر زوجج وتقعدين تمدحين فيه لي ثاني يوم 
دلال : لا ياحبيبي .. انا مو من هالنوع 
مشعل : نشوف نشوف واذكرج .. ها شريتي نفنوف ؟ 
دلال : لا اول محل دخلته كانت اهي فيه والتهيت معاها بالسوالف وطلعنا 
مشعل : ولاخليتيها تشتري صح ! 
دلال : لا ماشاء الله شاريه اغراض واجد 
مشعل : وانتِ ان شاء الله متى تشترين .. ترى ذليتينا روحي اشتري النفنوف بروحج الا ذوقي يعني ؟ 
دلال : مو من زين ذوقك بس عن حلفتي قلتك ماالبس بعرسك الا نفنوف من ذوقك .. 
مشعل : انزين ترى العرس مابقى عليه شي اسبوعين بالكثير 
دلال : اناقلت لك بفصل ؟ قلت جاهز يعني لاتحنّ على راسي 
مشعل ابتسم : انزين لحد يطقني بس ! أي مطعم تبين ؟ 
دلال : اهو في مجال اختار طبعا حضرتك تبي لازانيا 
مشعل : اتصدقين اليوم اشتهيت اللازانيا من شفتها تذكرت لازانيا مالت باريس اوف عجيبه .. 
دلال : خوش ليش تعيشتوا بمطعم بعد ؟ 
مشعل : مو اهي كانت عندي تبيني اخليها على لحم بطنها لي ثاني يوم ؟ 
دلال : والله اخوي يعرف الاصول 
ويطقها بالسويج 
مشعل : هذا وانا قايل بعشيج بمطعم مو كفو البيت البيت 
دلال تحايله واهي تضحك 
دلال : لا تكفىى لاعت جبدي من اكل البيت 
مشعل : اسحبيها
دلال: خلاص سحبتها
مشعل : أي عبالي .. 
-------------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مها : محسن شرايك عطله الخميس والجمعه نروح الاردن ؟
محسن : ان شاء الله عبالج فاضي ؟ 
مها : فضي نفسك لي .. 
محسن : مها لا تقعدين تزنين على راسي .. تدرين حبيبتي متى ما فضيت وديتج اللي تبين 
مها : يلا عاد مالي دخل ابي اسافر بهالويك اند 
محسن : لحووووول قلتلج ماكو وقت 
مها : شاللي مشغلك الشركه مو انت مشرك معاك بومشعل واخوك .. خلاص ريح ملائكتك 
محسن : واقط شغلي عليهم واروح اتمشى حلوه هذي كثري منها 
مها: محسن ماني خابرتك جذي .. والله تغيرت 
محسن : ماتغيرت بس انتِ طلباتج غريبه يعني شمعنى الاردن ؟ ليش مو البحرين اقرب لنا 
مها : لالا مانبي البحرين .. 
وتلعثمت .. 
مها : قريبه حيل 
محسن : دامها حيل قريبه نروحلها بسياره عشان تبعد المسافه بنظرج 
مها : بلا استعباط ..! 
محسن : ليش شعندج بالاردن يعني ؟ 
مها ارتبكت : اممم بس مادحينها لي يقولون الجو براد وشزينه .. 
محسن : خلاص خلي ولدج يوديج 
مها : اقولك ابيك انت توديني ماتفهم 
محسن : مها لاتطلعيني من طوري شمعنى انا ؟ وشمعنى الاردن ؟ 
مها : بس انت زوجي والاردن مادحينها لي هالوقت 
محسن : انزين بس لاتحنين بشوف الاوضاع وان قدرت حجزت لنا ناخذ البنات ؟ 
مها : لالا مانبي احد .. 
محسن طالعها باستغراب : مو ملاحظه انج صايره غريبه ؟ 
مها طالعته بنظره فوق تحت: تسألني اسأل روحك !
محسن : ان جات علي بقولج فمان الله بروح الدوانيه 
مها : أي هذا انت ماتشتهي تسمع مني كلمه ! بس دواك عندي 
وعظت على لسانها بس حمدت ربها انه ماسمع لها !! ---------

ليش مها تبي تروح الأردن بالذات؟
وشنو بيصير لكافة أبطال القصة؟
بتعرفون في الجزء الرابع والعشرون..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووو علي القصة والله يعطيكي العافيه

ولا تطولين علينا بل باقي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

الجــزء الرابع والعشــرون .. 
انوار وصلت لمرحله توتر دائم .. خلاص مابقى شي اسبوع وتختفي ديمه من حياتها .. بتروح ديمه اللي ماليه عليهم البيت .. ديمه شمعه البيت .. واللي قاهر انوار ان خلال الفتره الاخيره اهي مبتعده عن ديمه ابتعاد كلي .. يعني عازله عمرها منها وكل امورها مع ابوها او امها .. ليش لان ديمه ماترضى بالغلط .. واللي تسويه انوار بحق ولد عمها كبير .. تبي تنتقم منه واهو ماسوى شي .. وانوار كانت تهرب من نظرات ديمه المعاتبه .. وكل ماتذكرت كلمة ديمه (انتِ اللي بتخسرين بالنهايه !! ) كانت من تشوفها تتحرك عندها مشاعر الغضب ومشاعر الانتقام .. ودها توري ديمه ان هو اللي بالنهايه بيخسر مو انا .. كانت نقطة ضعفها ديمه لان ديمه الوحيده اللي تعرف شناويه عليه انوار .. كانت بس تبي تبرهن لديمه انها انوار القويه اللي محد يقدر يهزمها او يحطمها .. وكانت تبي تثبت لها ان اللي كان السبب بانعزالي وبمرضي وبتدهور حالتي كلها ماراح يسلم من انتقامي .. وراح يذوق الويل اللي ذقته .. تبي تثأر لكبريائها المجروحه بأي طريقه .. ولحواء تتسخر كل الطرق للوصول لغايتها ..!! 
هذا كان اخر اسبوع لديمه مع اهلها قبل الزواج .. ابوها من داخله متأثر ديمه يعني شي غير بالنسبه له يحبها بشكل خيالي .. وماصدق انها تطلع من حالتها اللي استمرت شهور .. وتطلع من حزن عمها وترد لجامعتها .. وبالاخير ربي يرزقها بالزوج الصالح .. اللي حافظ عليها بالوقت اللي ابوها ماكان موجود ..ووقف معاها وقفه رجوليه .. فعلا هالانسان اهو اللي يستحقها .. واهو متطمن لزواجها من هالانسان لكن زواجها وابتعادها عنه وخروجها من هالبيت واستقرارها فبيت ثاني شي صعب .. كان يسوي المستحيل عشان يشوف بسمتها .. ديمه فرحته الاولى .. غلاها كان بحد ذااته غــير ..!! 
عشان جذي ابوها حجز لهم شاليه بمنتجع من المنتجعات الكبار اللي بالكويت .. عشان تطلع ديمه من خوفها ومن حزنها .. وكأن زواجها بيقطعها عن اهلها سنين !! وتعمد بومحمد انه يعزم اخوه يوسف ومرته اللي كانت مسالمه وتمشي جنب الحيط .. مع ان مها حاولت انها تصفها بصفها لكن طبيعه شيخه مرت يوسف كان من النوع المسالم .. اللي يسمع الكلام من اذن ويطلعه من الاذن الثانيه عشان تعيش .. وتكسب كل الناس .. عشان جذي علاقتها مع حصه ماتشوبها أي شائبه وابتسام بنت عمهم محسن .. اللي كانت تحب ديمه .. وجراااااح طبعا .. كان حجزهم اسبوع كامل وبعد ماينتهي هالاسبوع يرجعون البيت وبعده بثلاث ايام العرس .. اول ماسمعت ديمه اقتراح ابوها وافقت بشده كانت تبي تلتهي وتنسى وتبي جمعتهم .. كان جراح مواضب على المواعيد كل يوم يجيهم من العصر ومايطلع الا الساعه 11 بالليل .. ومكيفين بالشاليهات .. والناس رايحه راده .. واللي يروح السينما واللي يلعب بالقواري واللي بالاحواض والناس عايشه حياتها .. وديمه معاهم .. انوار مع كل هذا كانت متحاشيه ديمه .. وكان التفكير بيذبحها .. خلاص وصلت لمرحله تبي ترتاح تبي تصرخ وتقول اللي بقلبها لكن لمنو !!؟ وكانت تكتم يوم عن الثاني .. ولاحظوا انها دايما تطلع بروحها وتتمشى على البحر .. وحاطه السماعات بذونها .. ولاحبوا يضايقونها خصوصا واهم ملتهين مع ديمه .. اهي اللي ماخذه كل اهتمامهم وبيوم زارهم جدهم بومحسن وطاااااارت ديمه من الفرحه .. ونطرته عند باب الشاليه .. مو مصدقه ان جدها جاها وتعنى على شانها .. فرحت من قلب .. وشافته جاي بسياره مشاري ومشاري اهو اللي يسوق فيه .. 
نزلوا من السياره سلمت ديمه عليهم .. 
وبعد مادخلوا .. 
ديمه : ياسلالام اشوف مشاري مشرفنا اليوم ..! 
مشاري يضحك : السالفه فيها شاليهات الا اجي ونص 
ديمه : ههههههههه حياك الله مادرينا انك تحب الشاليهات جان عزمناك من اول يوم 
مشاري : يلا زين درينا اليوم لاحقين ورانا يومين خلينا نستانس فيهم 
ديمه : ماسويت مثل اخوك حشى تقول مداوم هني ..! من 4 العصر الله وكيلك لين 11 
مشاري يطالع اخوه اللي قاعد يفرفر بالتلفزيون .. 
مشاري : جراااااحووووو انت هني كل يوم وماتقووووووول !!!!
جراح : اوهووو هذا انت شمجيبك ياخي !! انا منحاش منك 
مشاري : لاحقك لاحقك وين بتروح يعني !! وبعدين المفروض تستانس في احد يكره قعده مشاري ولد محسن !! 
جراح : والكوووبه !! 
بومحسن : عييب ياجراح بدال ماتفز تسلم علي !
جراح متفاجأ : جددددددي انت هنييييييي واناااا اقول شفيه المكان منّوووور !!
بومحسن : أي بدينا بالكلك ..! 
ديمه : حيااااك يبا اقعد الحين بروح انادي ابوي 
بومحسن : وينه اذا نايم خليه انا قاعد اليوم كله متى ماقام انا موجود .. بس وين انوار واخوانج ابي اسلم عليهم 
ديمه من ذكر انوار نزلت راسها وكأنه داس على الجرح 
" اه ياانوار وينج ؟ ليش طلعتي من حياتي فجأه !! محتاجتج محتاجه كل ثانيه معاج تتهربين مني !!"
بس جدها مالاحظ كان يطالع الشاليه ومعجب فيه وبطريقه ديكوراته واثاثه .. 
اللي لاحظها مشاري من طرى جدهم انوار واهو مركز على السالفه .. ولاحظ وجه ديمه اللي تغير وحس ان في شي .. بس سكت ولا بين شي .. 
ديمه : يتمشون .. حمود رايح يتسبح بالاحواض .. وميشو نايمه فوق وانوار تتمشى 
مشاري : لحالها !! 
ديمه : أي شفيها ؟ 
سكت مشاري وكأن الوضع ماعجبه !! ديمه تجاهلت سكوته وراحت تسوي لهم شي يشربونه .. 
ديمه من مطبخ التحضير 
ديمه تكلم جدها: يبا تبي قهوه ؟ 
بومحسن : لا شارب منها لين قايل بس 
ديمه : مايصير لازم تشرب شي 
بومحسن : ابي شي باااااارد 
ديمه : شرايكم اطلب لكم صمدي ؟ 
بومحسن : شنو هذا ! 
ديمه : يبا هذا عصير فيه فواكه وايس كريم .. ويبرررررد الجبد .. 
بومحسن : مايخالف جيبي لي اياه 
ديمه تلف على مشاري : شتشر ب؟ 
مشاري : لا لا مو مشتهي شي 
جراح داش عرض واهو يقلب قنوات التلفزيون : احسن توفر !! 
ديمه ضحكت عليه طول عمره مايحب المكان اللي فيه مشاري ..! 
مشاري طنشه كالعادة وكلم ديمه 
مشاري : ديمه هالمنتجع جديد مو ؟ 
ديمه : يعني صارله شهرين من انفتح 
مشاري : مادري وين الربع عنه صج فخم ! 
ديمه : مايجي من ابوي الا الشي الزين 
بومحسن يتكلم بثقه : تعلموني بولدي ! 
مشاري قام من مكانه وقعد يحوس بالشاليه .. 
مشاري : لاصج الظاهر انتوا حاجزين الفي أي بي !! 
ديمه : مادري والله .. بس هذا اكبر شاليه فيه ثلاث غرف والله يعزك حمامين وغرفه الخدامه وتحت صاله ومطبخ تحضير .. 
مشاري يطالع باعجاب .. 
مشاري : اوف والله روعه .. بنتقاطط انا والربع نأجرلنا جم يوم هني .. 
جراح : ولد فقر مايعرف يقول بعزم ربي اسبوع هني !! لا نتقاطط !! 
مشاري : هي انت ترا ساكتلك من اليوم .. المهم انا بطلع باخذ لي جوله اذا عجبني صج حجزت حق الاسبوع الجاي .. 
جراح بصوت واطي : فكه !!
طلع مشاري وراح يتمشى ودق على واحد من ربعه ويقوله عن هالمنتجع وانه اذا اوكيه وخدمات كامله بيحجز عندهم .. وسكر منه .. وركب سيارته وراح يفتر .. 
بالصاله 
بومحسن : جراح عطني رقم ابوك بالاردن .. 
جراح : يبا يعني توه امس واصل شلون بيطلع له خط ؟ 
بومحسن : عطني التلفون اللي كلمك منه اول ماوصل .. ابي اتطمن عليه 
جراح : يبا انطر تراه بيدق علينا اليوم اول مايدق بعطيك اياه 
بومحسن : يا هالنشبه اقولك عطني رقمه 
جراح : ولاتزعل هاك التلفون بكبره ودق عليه 
ودق بومحسن عليهم وكان من حسن حظه هذا تلفون السايق اللي مأجرينه لروحاتهم وجياتهم اسمه عبدو وكانوا حزتها طالعين بيروحون يتمشون وعطاهم التلفون وكلم محسن ابوه و وطمنهم .. وقالهم كلها اسبوع وبنرد .. 
كان مشاري يتمشى بسيارته بعدين وقف الشارع ولازم يسفط السياره وينزل يتمشى على رجوله .. لان صاير مثل خط مشاه وتبدي عاد الشاليهات تكون وراه والبحر على يساره ممتد على الشاليهات وجدامه الاحواض ووراها السينما و المرينا حقت الالعاب الالكترونيه ورى السينما .. فا لازم يسفط سيارته عشان يمشي ويقدر يتنقل بقاري اذا حاب وفي تأجير قوراي .. بس اهو حاب يمشي برجوله ويستكشف المكان .. وهو يمشي شاف مجموعه شباب معاهم عصاير طبيعيه اهو من شافهم اشتهى وسأل واحد منهم ودله على الكوشك اللي يبيع عصاير فرش .. وهو رايح شاف انوار ماسكه عصير توها شاريته وراحت قعدت على الكراسي .. ماشافته راح اهو شرا له عصير وقعد يراقبها من بعيد .. اول ما خلصت مشت ودشت الاحواض وقعد بالكراسي برى ينطرها لكنها ماطولت وكأنها بس خذت جوله سريعه وكان بادي على وجهها علامات الحزن وماكانت تشوف الناس نظرها بالارض كأنها بتتهرب من نظرات الكل له ونظرات الشفقه القاتله !! .. بعدها دشت السينما ووراحت لشباك التذاكر .. كان في مجموعه من الشباب يطالعون البوستر اللي فيه الافلام مالت اليوم .. ويتفقون أي فلم يبون .. وفي مجموعه ثانيه واقفين عند كوشك البوب كورن .. كان المكان مزدحم نوعا ما .. وقفت اهي واختارت فلم وقصت تذكرته مدت أيدها تاخذ التذكره جان تطيح عكازتها على الارض العكازه حديد والارض سراميك طلع ارتطام قوي .. الكل لفّ عليها وانتقلت الانظار لها .. اهي انحرجت ولاهي قادره تبعد نظرات الناس منها ولا هي قادره تنزل وتاخذ العكازه ماتقدر تنزل .. وقفت وهي تطالع العكازه بأسى شلون بتجيبها !! وبلحظه حولت نظرها للناس حولها والكل يطالعها بنظرات عطف كان المشهد كله يشوفه مشاري لكن الغريب انه تم واقف ولا تحرك كان يشوفها من الجام اللي برى تقدم واحد من الشباب اللي كانوا واقفين يطالعون البوستر .. شال العكازه من الارض وعطاها واهي تشكرته وراح .. من الغضب اللي فيها قطت التذكره بالجنطه واطلعت من الباب اللي يطلع على الشاطئ .. طلعت وكانت تكلم نفسها بصوت مسموع .. 
" انا المفروض احبس عمري بالشاليه ولا اطلع انا مايحق لي استانس انا معاقه انا معاقه ليش اطلع واقهر عمري اشوف الناس بالاحواض مستانسين وماقدر اتخيل نفسي استانس مثلهم .. واشوف الناس تدخل السينما واقارن عمري فيهم !!! نظرات الشفقه تلحقني وين مارحت ..!! الوناسه ما انخلقت لي .. بتلحقني نظراتهم وين مارحت .. انا المعاقه اللي حتى عكازتها ماتقدر تشيلها من الارض !! ليش طلعت من الشاليه انا اااه الشاليه في ديمه شلون بقعد فيه!! ديمه من بيحس فيني الحين ويواسيني ؟ بتروحين وتخليني لحالي .. "

----------


## أختكم في الله

كانت دموعها تنزل وصوتها يختفي وحاسه باحباط من كل شي .. حست ان الحياه قامت تفقد معانيها .. ديمه بتروح واهي عتبانه عليها ..! الناس كلهم ماقاموا يسوون شي كانت تشوف البحر جدامها .. وكل شي كانت تشوفه مثل البحر .. ماي بماي دموعها مغطيه رؤيتها .. والله رحمها انها تمشي على عكازات لانها كانت تثبت الشي قبل لا تمشي عليه .. لين وقفت وحست انها خلاص مو قادره تكمل مو قادره تشوف الطريق اللي جدامها .. ولقت اقرب كرسي قعدت عليه .. 
كان مشاري موجود ويسمع كل اللي قالته .. وتأكد ان بينها وبين ديمه شي .. لكن هالشي اهو مايعرفه !! قعد بالكرسي اللي اهي قاعده فيه .. من هالكراسي الطوال المحطوطه بالمشاه اللي قبال الشاطئ .. واهي من حست ان في احد قعد بالكرسي ماحبت تزعج الناس بعد !! قامت من الكرسي لانها كانت تصيح .. ناداها مشاري .. 
مشاري : وين رايحه انوار اقعدي هذا انا مشاري .. !!
لفت عليه باستغراب !! اخر انسان كانت تتوقع اتشوفه الحين !!! 
انوار تمسح دموعها لان الرؤيه عندها مش ولا بد .. وبعد ماتأكدت .. قعدت على الكرسي بثقل ثقل هموم الدنيا اللي تحس فيها بهاللحظه ..! وكأن شي يقرصها وخزة تأنيب الضمير بدت مره ثانيه تقرصها وتحسسها انها اغلطت بحقه .. بالوقت اللي كانت محتاجه لاي احد يواسيها لقت مشاري من بد هالناس !! مشاري اللي متزاعله مع اعز انسانه عليها عشان تنتقم منه ...!! 
انوار : ليش جاي ؟؟
مشاري : كنت اتمشى شفتج .. 
انوار : انزين الحين تقدر ترد من المكان اللي جيت منه .. 
مشاري : مو قبل ما اعرف شبينج وبين ديمه اختج ؟
انوار رجعت لها العبره من جديد : مالك دخل امور خاصه بينا 
مشاري : مافي امور خاصه تفرق بين الخوات .. انتِ ليش قاسيه اختج محتاجتج معاها بهالفتره كلها جم يوم وبتخليكم وبتروح .. 
انوار تبلع العبره من جديد وتكابر 
انوار : ماهمني خلها تروح ماراح اموت .. 
مشاري : انتِ ماتتوبين من المكابر !! لو تشوفين شلون ديمه متأثره يوم طريناج جدامها .. وكأن طرينا لها ذكرى احد عزيز عليها متوفي من سنين مشتاقه لشوفته !! 
انوار دموعها ماقدرت توقف .. منو اللي بيرد الشمل مره ثانيه مشاري !! واهو لو يدري انه اهو اساس المشكله بينها وبين اختها ..!! 
" ليش يامشاري كل ما احاول اصيد عليك زله جيتني بمعروف !! " 
صاحت هالمره انوار من قلب ... وما اعتبرت انها قاعده بمكان عام يمكن أي احد يمر .. 
انوار : خلاص مابي احد عادي خلها تروح اصلا اهي ماتبيني ... مابي احد انا اصلا محد يبيني .. 
وغطت وجهها بيدها .. وكملت كلامها المتقطع من كثر ما تصيح 
انوار : انا حقوده انا جبانه انا ناكره الجميل انا اناااااااا ............... 
ورفعت وجهها .. وورت مشاري العكازات .. 
بلحظه صمت انوار : انا معــــاقه !! 
وتقط العكازاااات من ايدها على الارض .. 
مشاري : بعد دقري عمرج اكثر .. أي هاج هالعكازة واضربي عمرج وقولي ليش ياربي سويت فيني جذي ونوحي .. !!!! 
وقف مشاري وقال بصوت ضخم : انتِ مو مؤمنه .. ماتدرين انج تمرين بامتحان ربي بيختبرج فيه .. ليش تضعفين ؟؟ حلو منظرج جذي تبين تضحكين العالم عليج ؟ ليش ماتقولين لي ليش تبجين !! 
انوار : انت ماشفت الموقف اللي صارلي ............
قاطعها مشاري بصوت غاضب : اصلا من شريتي العصير وانا وراج .. 
تفاجأت انوار .. 
مشاري : أي وشفتج دشيتي الاحواض وطلعتي متضايقه ودشيتي السينما وطاحت عكازتج وساعدج واحد .. ليش انتِ حساسه !! خير ياطير طاحت العكازه .........
قاطعته : انت ماشفت نظرات الشفقه والعطف بعيونهم .. انت ماتشوفها انا اللي اشوفها انت ماتدري ان هالنظرت تذبحني ... والله العظيم والله اتمنى اموت ولا اشوفها .. تحسسني اني اقل من الناس .. واني مريضه ومحتاجه لرعايتهم وعطفهم وشفقتهم !! 
مشاري : طالعوج بنظره عطف مو معناته العام وقف .. تدرين انتِ شنو مشكلتج !! انج تشوفين العالم كله بمنظور واحد .. ترى الدنيا المفروض تشوفينها من كذا جهه بكذا نظره .. 
وشافها لالحين يائسه .. طلع من مخباته نوت حق ارقام التلفونات .. شكله مربع اسود صغير .. 
مشاري : شفتي هالنوت هذا 
وحطه جدام عيونه 
مشاري : لو بشوفه من هالجهه بقول والله هالنوت له جهه وحده .. لاني انا ماعندي بعد نظر .. اما اذا شفت هالنوت من فوق راح تبين لي جهاته الثنتين .. وراح اكتشف ان له جهتين يسار ويمين .. يعني اللي ابيج تفهمينه .. بما انج شفتي ان مشكلتج سلبيه بحت لازم تشوفينها بنظره ابعد .. لانج بتكتشفين انها خيره لج .. 
انوار : شالخيره اللي فيها ؟؟ 
مشاري : قربتني منج اكثر .. وخلتني اترك مشاري العنيد اللي يكابر .. وعرفت ان للحب تضحيات لازم اضحي عشان ما اخرب شي انبنى بقلبي .. 
كل الكلام اللي قاله مشاري بكوم وكلمه للحب تضحيات بكوم ..! قعدت ترّن ترّن بإذن انوار بشكل مو طبيعي .. وكأنها اكتشفت شي من زماااااان تدور عليه !! 
التضحيه !! شي غايب عن حياة انوار ..!! 
كبريائها حطم كل حرف من حروف هالكلمه ..! 
التضحيه اهي اللي ناقصه انوار عشان تعيش سعيده .. 
كل سبل السعادة متوفره لكن ينقصها التضحيه ..! 
حست بصدمه لانها اكتشفت شي مهم .. 
من بعد صياحها المستمر يوم كانت تسمع كلام مشاري توقف فجأه وسكون قالت لمشاري 
انوار : ممكن اطلب منك طلب واحد بس ماراح انساه لك طول عمري .. 
مشاري : تامرين امر يا انوار من غيري شي تم .. 
انوار : ابي ديمه الحين ! 
مشاري : ديمه ؟ 
انوار :أي ديمه اختي 
مشاري : ادري اختج بس انتوا بينكم شي صح !! 
انوار : أي أي ولازم الحين ينتهي انا مو قادره اصبر .. 
مشاري قام من مكانه والفرحه ماتوصف 
مشاري : طاح الحطب !!!
انوار : اول نادها مايندرى !! 
مشاري : بس هاه يا انوار صج انج غاليه لكن لاتنسين ان ديمه لها مكانه غاليه على قلبي .. يعني والله ان شفتج مزعلتها بعد اليوم ماتشوفين شي يسرج !! 
انوار بقلبها
" والله ماراح انسالك وقفتك هذي معاي .." 
راح مشاري .. انوار طول ماهي قاعده تفكر بكلمه للحب تضحيات !! 
كانت بتهدم حياتها اهي ولد عمها عشان الكبرياء .. ومع الرغم من وجود الحب بينهم ..!! يمكن بعد ماحصلت على الشي اللي فاقدته راح يتغير الوضع !! وترجع لصوابها !! علاقتها مع اختها تدهورت عشان هالكبرياء اللي كل ماله ويهدم ويهدم متناسيه ان بين الاهل المفروض ماتصير هالشكليات .. وتناست ان الانسان المفروض يضحي بالغالي والنفيس عشان يبعد أي شائبه تحاول تدمر علاقته بين اهله واخوانه ..!! 
والانسان لازم يغفر خطايا غيره لانه بيوم من الايام راح تدور عليه الدواير ويخطأ بحق غيره ويطلب منهم الغفران ..! ----

----------


## أختكم في الله

قاعدين كلهم بالصاله ..وسوالف وضحك وغشمره .. ام محمد وبو محمد وجراح وديمه وبومحسن وميشو .. 
الكل موجود واستغلوا فرصه ديمه معاهم وماخلوا نغزه ماقطوها.. 
جراح: ياحرام يالنت اللي راح ينقرض من بيتكم .. ماكو احد راح يشبك .. يلا انتِ كريمه وانا استاهل قولي فدوة لك ياولد عمي الجهاز 
ديمه : اللي يسمعك بيقول بهاجر ديرة ثانيه .. لا يبى الا جهازي ما استغنى عنه 
جراح : ليكون بتشيلينه معاج !! 
ديمه : أي اكيييد 
وامها طالعتها باستغراب : عن الخبال بس تراج كبرتي وصرتي مره 
ديمه : أي شفيكم ؟ وشفيها اذا خذيت جهازي معاي !!
امها : لو لاب توب قلناااا يمككككككن لكن جهاز شكبره لا والله ماتاخذينه .. شبيقول عنج !! 
ديمه : لحول يما والله ماقدر اعيش بدونه .. 
جراح : هههههههههههه اتصور شكلج بيوم عرسج شابكه المنتدى وتحذفين مواضيع !! 
ديمه حقدت عليه : أي عادي مو انا مراقبه ..! 
جراح : لاتخليني اقول لمشعل والله يحلف ان النت مايطب البيت ..!
ديمه : أي قووووووله عادي اصلا اكيد اهو يدري اني احب النت 
امها : مو اقولج من قرب العرس طار العقل الحمدلله والشكر ..!
ديمه : لا صج والله تبي الجهاز ؟
جراح : أي طبعا 
ديمه : هههههههههه استح انا قلت الحين بيقول من صجج اتغشمر !! 
جراح : لا والله وان شاء الله تبيني استحي منج .. مكاااانش العشم .. 
ديمه : اوكي بعطيك اياه لاني ناويه اشتري لاب توب .. 
جراح : واللي يقولج لا تشترين انا عندي لاب توب .. بس تراه مستعمل .. 
ديمه : شلون يعني تبادل ! 
جراح : أي عطيني جهازج واخذي لاب توب بس هاه انتِ الوحيده اللي بتستانس عليه ..!! 
ديمه : شمعنى انا ؟ 
جراح : بتعرفين بعدين 
ديمه : انزين متى بتعطيني اياه ؟ 
جراح : لا بعطيج اياه هديه عرسج .. يعني باسبوع زواجج 
ديمه : يوه حزتها ماراح اكون متأقلمه على الوضع .. 
جراح : والله مو شغلي انا برسله لج ومتى ما تأقلمتي شغليه .. 
وبعزّ السوالف دخل عليهم مشاري .. 
مشاري سلم على ام محمد وعلى عمه .. ونادى ديمه تجيه برى .. 
طلعت ديمه له برى 
مشاري : ديمه انوار تعبانه وتبيج 
ديمه قلبها طاح من الخوف : شفيها ؟ 
مشاري : مادري لقيتها بالشاطئ تبجي وقطت عكازاتها .. وانتِ تدرين شكثر اغليها ماقدر اشوفها بهالحاله .. يوم كلمتها قالت انها تبيج .. 
ديمه من الفرحه الكلام متردد بلسانها .. 
ديمه : تبيني انا !! مشاري انت متأكد !!
مشاري : أي مثل ماشوفج جدامي .. 
ديمه : خلاص ثواني ولاحقتك..
دخلت استأذنت من ابوها وطلعت .. كانت تمشي مشي سريع ودها تشوف انوار .. لانها مو مصدقه انوار ام الكبرياء وعزة النفس تتخلى عن برستيجها وتقول ابي ديمه ..! 
بعد ماوصلوا ..استغرب مشاري مالقاها على الكرسي ..! 
مشاري : انا قايل لها لا تتحركين !! 
ديمه : مشاري اخاف صارلها شي ..! مو انت تقول كانت تبجي وقطت عكازاتها ؟؟
مشاري : لا تفاولين مافيها الا العافيه بس خلينا ندورها شوي .. 
بدا القلق يبين بمعالم وجه مشاري ..! وكان يدور عليها .. 
بالاخير لقاها بالشاطئ عند البحر .. الظاهر ازعجها المشاه وحبت مكان هادئ بعيد عن الناس وضجتهم بس السبب الرئيسي لابتعادها عن ذلك المكان انها ماقدرت تمسك نفسها .. وفيه صياح لاحين ماطلع .. كل شي تراكم عليها مع بعض .. تأنيب الضمير علي اللي بتسويه بمشاري + نظرات العطف والشفقه اللي تتلاقها من الناس + قرب زواج اختها واهي بعيده عنها كل البعد ..! 
مو قادره تتحمل كل هالتعب النفسي مره وحده .. اسهل واريح شي تسويه هي ذرف كميه لا بأس فيها من الدموع .. علّ وعسى تتخلص من كميه من الهم اللي تحس فيه بلحظه من اللحظات حست انها ولا شي ..! وان الناس بتفتك منها لو ماتت .. كان ودها تتخلص من هالناس كلهم .. تبي تنفرهم منها مره ثانيه .. خلاص الوحده هي الحل الوحيد لمثل هالحالات بالنسبه لها .. 
وبعد مالقوها تقربوا منها .. 
مشاري + ديمه : انواااار انتِ هني ؟
لفت عليهم انوار تطالعهم بيأس العالم كله .. شافت ان هذول الاثنين اهم الوحيدين اللي يسعون وراها لاستخراجها من الدوامه اللي اهي عايشه فيها ولازم تبعدهم عنها بأي وسيله .. ماراح تأذيهم لكن يبتعدون هذا هو الحل المثالي لها ..
ولا كأنها فكرت بالتضحيه ..! لانها بالحقيقه لالحين ماعرفت معنى التضحيه ..! 
اول ماشافتهم .. صرخت 
انوار : انتوا شتبون مني ؟؟ 
ديمه تطالع مشاري ! وعلامات تعجب مرسومه بمعالمها .. 
ديمه : انتِ اللي تبيني ؟
انوار : شبي فيج ؟ انتِ كلها جم يوم ومخليتنا !
مشاري : انوار شهالكلام ؟ انتِ ماقلتي لي ناد ديمه ؟ 
انوار : بس خلاص غيرت رأيي مابيكم اكرهكم .. ابعدوا عني وانا اعيش مرتاحه ليش تبون تعيشوني بقلق وتأنيب ضمير مستمر ؟؟ 
مشاري : ليش تأنيب ضمير ؟؟ 
انوار بصوت اعلى : يعني ماتدري حضرتك اني كنت ناويه انتقم منك وواشفي غليلي من اللي سويته فيني طول المده اللي طافت .. ولاتنسى انك تحمل ذنب شي كبير من اللي انا فيه الحين ..! 
مشاري بصدمـــــه : تنتقمين ؟؟
انوار : أي اكرهني يامشاري انا كنت بنتقم منك .. شفت شلون تفكيري ؟ كنت اخدعك طول هالفتره على اني احبك عشان ادمرك واتخلى عنك بالاخير .. 
مشاري : ليش كل هذا ..! 
انوار : انا حقوده انا ماستاهلك يامشاري انت تستحق اللي احسن مني .. انا انانيه وحقوده ونذله ومعاقه ومحد يحبها .. لانها اصلا ولاشي .. 
كانت تتكلم بصوت يقطع القلب من الصياح .. 
مشاري : بس ليش تخدعيني بحبج ؟ حتى الحب خدعتيني فيه شلون !!!! 
انوار : بس مع الوقت ماقدرت اقص على عمري والله يا مشاري اني يمكن احبك اكثر من حبك لي .. لكن شعوري بالذنب شلون كنت بنتقم منك اهو للي عذبني .. 
ديمه : بس انتِ خبله قلتي له كل شي ؟؟؟؟؟ انتِ الحين بتخربين شي يمكن مايتصلح !! 
انوار : لا ليش مستغفلينه كل هالفتره خليه على علم .. اني انا انسانه ما استاهل حبه لي .. انا كل شي فيني ناقص .. 
مشاري واقف والصدمه تعبر عن معالم وجهه .. 
انوار تكمل : الزعل اللي بيني وبين ديمه اهو بس لانها مو راضيه عن اللي يصير لانها كانت تدري باللي انا ناويه عليه وكانت كلا تنصحني لكن كل ما اشوفها يزيد جبروتي ودي انفذ اللي براسي اليوم قبل باجر مو لشي بس بثبت لها اني عند كلمتي .. لكن شنو جنيت من اللي افكر فيه .. تعبت تعبت تعبت تعبت خسرت اغلى شخصين حبيتهم بصدق .. انت واهي .. وانا خسرتكم الحين ... للأبد !! 
وبعت ريجها : عادي خلوني اعيش لحالي والله ما اذي احد .. بس ابي افتك من التفكير .. وتأنيب الضمير .. 
مشاري بدت لون بشرته تقلب على اللون الاحمر .. ويمسك قبضه ايده باحكام .. 
مشاري : ليش يا انوار كل هذا ؟ 
انوار : انا قلت اللي سمعتوه لاني مابي اخش عليكم .. شنو ماكانت ردت فعلكم انا متقبله .. المهم ارتاح 
ابي ارتـــــــــــــــــاح 
بعدين بدت بنوبه صياح تخرع منها مشاري .. وحضنت ديمه اختها بكل حنااااااان وتحاول تهديها .. 
وكان الكلام الي فهموه مع صياحها 
انوار : لي متى اتم اطالعكم ويأنبني ضميري ؟
مشاري عوره قلبه على حالها .. مو معقوله اهي تشيل كل هذا بقلبها بروحها ..! غير هذا حالتها الصحيه ..
مشاري تقدم شوي خطوتين للبحر .. وقف ينطرها تهدى .. وديمه ماسكتها وتقرى عليها .. 
بعد ما هدت وفرغت كل اللي بقلبها .. 
مشاري : انوار دام تأنيب الضمير اهو اللي خلاج تقولين اللي قلتيه اليوم فا انا مسامحج .. كفايه انج مارضيتي عن الغلط وصححتيه قبل لا تسوينه .. 
انوار مو مصدقه : انت مسامحني ؟؟
مشاري : جم مره اقولج للحب تضحيات !! 
من وسط الدموع انشقت احلى ابتسامه على وجه انوار .. وكأنها الحين فهمت المعنى الاصلي لهالكلمه ..!
وكأن الحياه رجعت لها من جديد .. وباب حياتها بينفتح وبيدخل منه ضيف عزيز اسمه السعادة .. 
انوار : ديمه انتِ مسامحتني ؟ 
ديمه تأشر على مشاري : اذا هذا اساس المشكله وانحلت يعني خلاص رأيي من رايه 
وتتلوى عليها مره ثانيه وكلمه وحده خرجت منها : الحمدلله الحمدلله .. 
صج ان مشاري تأثر لكن من بعد ماشافها شلون منهاره قدّر ان هالشي صعب عليها .. وقّدر لها صراحتها من البدايه .. لان الامر تفاقم وفعلا انتقمت منه وقتها كان الوضع غير .. وحمد ربه انها هالمره عدت على خير .. لانه موقادر يتصور ان علاقته مع بنت عمه تتشوه بهالطريقه .. -------

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووو علي القصة والله يعطيكي العافيه

ولا تطولين علينا بل باقي 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

-------
بعد يومين بالضبط في الاردن .. كانت الحزه تقريبا العصر الساعه اربع .. نزل محسن من الشقه اللي مأجرينها .. ونزل شاف الاسطه عبدو .. وسلم عليه وركب معاه وسأله عن مها وتردد يقولها لكنه ما قدرّ يجذب .. 
عبدو : عم بومشاري مدامتك اليوم طلبت مني طلب غريب وما رضيت اوديها المكان اللي هي عاوزته لكن قالت لي ان ما وديتني فنشناك وجبنا غيرك !! تهددني بقطعة رزقي ورزق الاولاد .. 
محسن باستغراب : ليش وين طلبتك توديها ؟ 
عبدو : عند ساحر معروف هنا عدنا .. 
محسن : اعوووووووذ بالله ..!! انت متأكد من كلامك ؟
عبدو : انا ياعم اشوفك كل يوم تصلي بالمسجد بتاع الحاره وعارف انك راعي صلاه ودين .. مابيصير اللي عم تطلبوا المدام ها من الكبائر ياعمو 
محسن : متى انت قطيتها ؟ 
محسن بدت النار تمشي بعروقه .. لكن بحكم عمره عرف يتصرف بعقلانيه .. 
عبدو : على اذان العصر وهالساحر ياعمو عليه طلبيه من الخليج .. ومعروف عدهم .. واكيد هيا سامعه عنو والا ماكان طلبتوا بالاسم !! 
محسن : اهو قريب ؟ 
عبدو : ايوا ياعم بهالمنطقه .. 
بدا جدا الثقه المتين يطيح ويتهشم بعين محسن .. سحر مره وحده ..! وبدا يتذكر انها اصرت انها تسكن بهالمنطقه بالرغم ان هالمنطقه مافيها فنادق لكن اصرت انها تسكن فيها ..!! بدا هالشي يتفسر منطقيا بعقل محسن ..! وسفرته الغريبه اللي رفضت أي احد يشاركها فيها ...!؟
محسن : متى قالت لك ترد تاخذها ؟ 
عبدو : بعد نص ساعه لان زحمه عن هالساحر .. 
محسن : اسمع انت توديني الحين وتقطني هناك وتنطرها وتاخذها وترجعها الشقه وترجعلي فاهم !!! 
عبدو استغرب ليش كل هذا ؟ المفروض انه من يشوفها يتأكد .. ليش كل هالمده ..! 
عموما نفذ عبدو كلام محسن .. وراح قطه قبل بيت الساحر بشوي .. وقعد ينطر مها بالمكان المتفق عليه .. محسن بهاللحظات يتمنى انه تنشق الارض وتبلعه ولا يكتشف ان زوجته تتعامل مع سحره ودجالين ومشعوذين وكهنه!! اذا جدار الثقه انهدم خلاص بعدها ينهار عش الزوجيه ..! 
وتنهار الاسره بأكملها تواردت على بال محسن الكثير من الاشياء .. 
شريط ذكريات عمر كامل مع مها زوجته .. على كثر مساوئها تحملها ولا توقع انها بتوصل لي هالدرجه تستغفله لين يسافر وتجره واهو مايدري الى المشعوذين والكهنه !! 
ليش! 
سؤال عذب محسن ..! مو عارف اهي شمسفيده ورى كل هذا ..! 
مرت النص ساعه وكنها دهر على محسن .. 
ماحسب الوقت لان الظاهر طولت اكثر من نص ساعه عموما بعد ما طلعت توجهت للسياره طالعها محسن بوضووووح سبحانه ما اعظم شأنه يبيه يكتشف حقيقه زوجته ..! حتى لو بعد هالسنين كلها ..! 
بعد ماراح عبدو .. 
مها : هاه ليكون قام محسن ؟ 
عبدو : ايوا قام وراح مع صاجبه مشوار .. 
مها : اها ليكون قلتله وين رحت ؟
عبدو بخوف : لا ولو مدام ..!
محسن الصدمه عطته قوه زياده .. وده يكتشف اكثر حقيقه هالانسانه اللي عايشه معاه طول هالاسنين انسانه تعمل الكبائر ..! وشنو اكبرر من السحر .. هو من الموبقات السبع ..! 
دخل محسن بعد ماطلعت على هالساحر .. وخذا رقم كانت وحده توزع ارقام لابسه لبس غريب ..! بس مبينه خصل على اطراف يملأها الشيب ..! بعد ما اخذ دور .. واهو يحس انه من دخل هالمكان شي جاثم على صدره .. يحس انه مخنوق .. الرجل الصالح ما يتاقلم مع هالاماكن و لا يقدر يطول فيها .. الله سبحانه يحب يطهره عن نجاسه هالمكان مشى الوقت بسرعه وغير ان الزباين قدروا انه جاي من دوله خليجيه يعني لازم يدخلونه قبلهم .. المكان كان كله اسود باسود والدخان يطلع من كل صوب .. كل اللي يطلع من الساحر بيده حجاب او بطوّل غير محدده الملامح .. اشكالهم تستدعي الشبهه ..! وكل اللي يطلعون عيونهم تتلاقط وكأنهم خايفين من شي .. 
دخل محسن دوره .. واهو بقلبه طول الفتره اللي طافت يرقي نفسه بآيات الله المحصنات .. ويحمي نفسه بذكر الله .. 
ومن دخل وقعد على الكرسي المحدد له .. كان الغرفه مرعبـــه وجوه حيوانات معلقه .. وشغلات غريبه ..! 
اهو بنفسه ماعرف يميزها ..!
الساحر : انت شكلك منت من اهلنا ..! 
وكأن مبين على وجه محسن انه رجل صالح .. رجل محافظ على الصلاه .. ويخاف ربه .. 
سكت محسن لانه جاي ليبلغ غايته .. 
محسن : اعطيك اللي تبي بس تقولي المره الخليجيه الي كانت عندك شكانت تبي ؟ 
الساحر : لا لا هذه اسراررررررر ولا نستطيع البوح بها .. 
محسن : بس انا يهمني اعرف ..! 
الساحر لوى حنجه .. وبعدين قال بصوت واطي 
الساحر : انت بتقرب لها ؟
محسن : هذا وانت ساحر شلون ماتعرف ! 
الساحر تلعثم : كيف لي ان اعرف وانت لم تعرف لي عن نفسك !! 
محسن باستهزاء : شلون تبيني اعرف عن نفسي بعد ؟ 
الساحر : تذكر لي اسم امك .. وام امك 
محسن : خلك من امي واجيبها لك من الاخر ان اخوها ..! 
الساحر : جميل جميل .. طيب كم بتدفع ؟ 
محسن : هذا المبلغ 
وحط له مبلغ حولت عيون الساحر ..! 
الساحر : هي كانت تبي تسحر جوزها وتخليه مثل الخاتم باصبعها حتى تتغير معاملته معاها و لا يصير يرفض لها طلب .. لكن الطلب الرئيسي انها تفركش جواز بنت حصه اللي بيتم بايه الاسبوع الجاي ..
محسن فج حلجه ..!!! 
" بتسحرني ؟؟؟؟ وبتسحر بنت اخوي ..!! ليششششششش !!!!! " 
محسن : انزين وشطلبت منها ؟ 
الساحر : شويه حاجات بتجيبها لي بكره شوي من اغراض جوزها وشوي من اغراض بنت حصه .. 
سحب محسن الفلوس اللي كانت على الطاوله وطلع من الغرفه .. 
محسن : اعوذ بالله اعوووووذ بالله .. اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر من خلق .. 
ورددها ثلاث مرات .. 
اول ماطلع شاف عبدو .. جدامه .. ركب السياره وحرّك .. 
عبدو كان بيسأل شسويت لكن حاله محسن ماكانت تسمح للنقاش ..! 
محسن الحين برى ذمته وتأكد بنفسه ولا ظلمها يعني التصرف اللي بيسويه معاها عادل .. اول شي سواه توجه لمكتب سفريات وحجز لهم سفره بنفس اليوم لكن على خطوط ثانيه ..
ورد البيت .. وقالها جهزي اغراضج اليوم احنا مسافرين .. وعصبت وقالت له خلنا لي باجر بس .. لكنه عصب وماقدر يطالعها .. لانه يمكن يسوي اشياء هو اكبر من انه يدنس ايده فيها ..! 
خصوصا بعد ما اكتشف حقيقتها ..!!!!!! 
اول مارجع الكويت .. ما قالها الا ثلاث كلمات فقط .. 
محسن : انتِ طالق طالق طالق .. اخذي ملابسج وروحي لاهلج ولا توريني وجهج بعد اليوم .. اللي تتعامل مع السحر يعني سوت كبيره وروحي اطلبي من ربج التوبه .. الله يسامحج جانج بغيتي تهدمين حياتي وحياه بنت اخوي ...!

شبيصير في مها؟
أنتظروا الجزء الخامس والعشرون..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلمووووووووووووو علي القصه 

والله يعطيكي العافيه

ولا تطولين علينا بل باقي أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

• :: .. الجـــزء الخــامس والعشرين .. :: *
مها الصدمه الجمتها يوم بغى يطلع من الغرفه صرخت 
مها : لالالالا متسحيــــــــل محسن انت طلقتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محسن طالعها بنظره كريهه نظرة احتقـار ماتتمنى أي مره تشوفها من عين زوجها ..! 
مها : هاااااااانت عليك عشره كل هالسنين ؟؟؟
محسن : انتِ اللي هان عليج دينج جيتي نجستيه بأفعالج ..! تركتي ربج واستعنتي بالسحره والمشعوذين !!
مها : انت منو قالللللللللللك ؟
محسن : للأسف شفت بعيوني الثنتين وتأكدت بأذني اللي بياكلها الدود عشان ما اظلمج .. 
مها نزلت عيونها .. وكل الندم تترجم على دموع .. دموع الخسـاره خسرت اعز الناس لها لانقيادها ورى ما ملاه عليها قلبها الطمـاع الحـاسد.. 
مها : ماكان جدامي حل الا هالحل ..! شفت زوجي بيروح من ايدي كلا تجعمني وتسكتني ومالك خلقي .... ماقدرت اصبر على معاملتك سألت وسألت دلوني على هالساحر يقولون شغله مضمون رحت له ماتصورت ان روحتي له بتخسرني زوجي للابد ..! 
محسن : أي طبعا سألتي رفيجاتج ملوت شاي الضحى اللي الايمان بصوب واهم بصوب ..! اسمعي كلامهم خليهم يضيعونج ..!! اللوم كله عليج انتِ مو جاهله .. تعرفين شنو يعني سحر ..! 
وصرخ بصوت عالي هز فيه البيت 
محسن : السحرررررررر من الموبيقااااااااااااااات من الكباااااااااااااااااائر يامهاااااا كنتي بتهدمين بيوت .. اذا اللي سويتيه مثل ماتقولين حبا فيني ماعتقد انه كان حبا ببنت اخوي ...! 
بعدها قعدت ترجف من الخوف
محسن بصوت عالي جرها من ملابسها وفج الباب 
محسن : اذا كان الحب عندج انج تخليني خروف الحقج و خاتم باصبعج فاسمحيلي انتِ انسانه ماتعرف شنو يعني الحب .. الحب اللي تعرفينه انتِ معناه الدمـــــــــــــّار !! الدّمــار بعينه وعلمه .. اطلعي من بيتي ورقتج بتوصلج .. اطلعي لا بارك الله بيومن عرفتج فيه .. 
سمعت رهف بغرفتها كل اللي صار .. بس خافت تطلع من غرفتها .. يوم سكت صوت الازعاج اطلعت شافت امها تبجي خذت عباتها وتمسح بشيلتها دموعها .. رهف نزلت الدرج بسرعه 
رهف : يماااااااا وين بتروحين ؟ 
مها : طلقني !! 
رهف : هاه 
قعدت ترجف رهف من الخوف طلعت امها وقالت للسايق يوديها بيت اهلها .. لانها ان ساقت سيارتها يمكن تدعم والا يصير فيها شي .. محسن صك عليه الباب ودخل الحمام يتسبح .. وكأنه يبي يغسل مخه من كل اللي صار وينسى ويرتاح .. فاجعه قويه اللي صارت امس ونتيجتها كانت اليوم ! 
ركضت رهف لغرفه اكبر خوانها .. طقت الباب كذا مره محد رد وفتحت الباب شافت مشاري نايم فجت البطانيه وتقومه 
رهف: قوم الله يخليك مشااااااري قوم قوم الله يخليك 
وقعدت تبجي 
مشاري ولا كأنه موجود لو قنبله انفجرت بداره ماحس .. 
ازعجته من كثر ماتحركه ويبطل عيونه ويسكرها .. 
رهف : قووووووووووم الله يخليككككك امي تطلقت 
شافت انه متكيسل ولا استجاب لندائاتها .. جان تاخذ الابجوره من الغضب وتكسرهااااا وطلعت صوت قوي 
فزّ مشاري : وبعدين معاج !! 
رهف حاطه ايدينها على وجهها ومطلعه عيونها اللي تدمع 
رهف : امي تطلقت !
مشاري : انزين وليش تبجين؟ 
رهف فجت عيونها : امييييييي تطلققققققققققت 
مشاري توه استوعب !! 
مشاري : امي انا ؟ ليش متى ردوا من الاردن ؟؟؟
رهف : قبل شوي 
مشاري : ليش شسوت امي .....! 
رهف : امش خلنا نروح لابوي نعرف منه السالفه
فكر مشاري شوي وقالها تقعد مكانها اهو اللي بيستفسر ..
راح لابوه ولقاه توه طالع من الحمام وسأله صج اللي صار !
محسن : أي طلقتها ولحد يسألني ليش !
مشاري : بس يبا ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق ليش تطلقها ! لازم سبب
محسن : شرايك يعني تبيني اضحي بعشرة هالسنين وام عيالي بدون سبب!! بس مولازم انتوا تعرفونه .. 
مشاري : انزين يبا انا بس اكبر عيالك قولي شسوت امي ؟ 
محسن : مشاري اطلع وصك الباب وراك توني جاي من السفر وتعبان .. 
مشاري : يعني مصّر على رايك ؟ 
محسن : تصبح على خير ..! 
طلع مشاري متكدر .. ليش امه شسوت عشان تتطلق ! مو توهم رايحين ومستانسين شاللي عفسهم !!!!
دخل غرفته وجاه احباط وده يحط راسه على السرير وينام لكن من اول مادخل شاف رهف مرتزه مع جراح ينطرونه .. 
جراح : ها بشرّ ابوي شقال ؟ 
مشاري : قالولك انت بعد ؟ 
جراح :أي ليش طلقها ؟ 
مشاري بإحباط : مو راضي يقولنا ليش .. 
جراح : مايصير شنو السالفه لعبه ..؟ 
مشاري : مو جذي الناس تتعامل مع الامور .. اخذها بهداوه اعتقد ابوك يعرف اللي قاعد يسويه 
جراح : بس امي بعد كل هالسنين تطلع من البيت بدون سبب !! 
رهف طول اليوم تطالعهم ومو قادره تسيطر على دموعها .. 
رهف : انا اعرف 
لفوا عليها منصدمين ..! 
مشاري: شتعرفين ؟
رهف : اعرف ليش ابوي طلق امي .. لاني سمعت كل المناقشات اللي صارت بينهم من وصلوا .. كان صوت ابوي عالي .. وانا الوحيده اللي كنت صاحيه فيكم ..
مشاري وجراح عيونهم تسمرّت عليها .. وكأنهم يسألونها ليش ماقلتي لنا من البدايه ..! 
مشاري : انزين يلا يا انسه رهف تكرمي وقوليلنا ليش امي تطلقت ؟ 
رهف : ماقدر اقولكم .. 
مشاري : يلا عاد رهف قولي 
رهف : ماقدر انا لالحين مو مصدقه انتوا ماراح تصدقون ... دام ابوي مايبي يقولكم انا ماراح اقول ... 
مشاري عصب : احنا مانلعب مثل ماهي امج تراها امنا قولي شاللي تعرفينه .. واعتقد احنا كبار مو حلوه تخشون علينا .. 
وتقرّب منها جراح ومسكها من ايدينها الثنتين وعورها 
جراح : قولي شاللي سمعتيه .. 
رهف صرخت عليه : هدني ماهي بشارّه ابشركم فيها عشان الكل يبي يعرف قبل الثاني ..!! 
مشاري استوعب ان اخته ماتمشي باسلوب جراح بالصراخ ولا بالتهديد .. فا فضّل يتبع الاسلوب الثاني اسلوب كل شي بالطيب يصير ..!!
مشاري : جراح ممكن تطلع شوي وتخلينا بروحنا ..؟
رهف : لا تحاول دام ابوي ماقال ماراح اقول .. وعن اذنكم
بتطلع مسكها مشاري 
مشاري : وين ؟ ماكو طلعه 
رهف بترجي : الله يخليك مشاري خلني اروح ابي ارتاح انا لالحين مو مستوعبه اللي صار .. 
مشاري مسك جراح وقاله يلا توكل برى طلع جراح لانه مايقدر على مشاري واصلا الوقت مو وقت هوشات ..
صك الباب وراه .. 
مشاري : شوفي الساعه جم ؟ 8 مايمديني جيت من الصلاه وحطيت راسي الا وقومتوني على هالخبر ..!.. بس انا الحين بروح اغسل وجهي واجي .. ولاتفكرين تطلعين من هالغرفه قبل لا تقولين لي لانج بتقولين اما بالغصب او بالطيب .. لو بالطيب احسن لانج عارفه مشاري عمره ما زعلكم بشي .. 
دخل الحمام وبعد خمس دقايق طلع وهو يمسح وجهه .. وقعد على السرير 
مشاري : هاه ؟ بتقولين ؟ 
رهف : انا اذا ماقلت مو قصدي اخش عنكم لكن مابي صورة امي تتشوه بنظركم .. بليز مشاري حس فيني 
مشاري : ترى الحين تتناقز ببالي افكار كل وحده اعبر من الثانيه وكل شوي اتعوذ من الشيطان واتمنى يخيب ضني لان طريقتكم تخوف .. قوليلي امي شسوت ؟؟ 
رهف تحاول محاولات اخيره انها تحتفظ باللي عرفته .. 
رهف : انت ليش مصر تعرف ؟ 
قام مشاري وفلتت اعصابه وصرخ 
مشاري : أمــــي تدرين شنو يعني أمــــي ؟؟؟ 
رهف بصوت باكي : امك تتعامل مع سحره يامشاري رايحه تسحر ابوي وتسحر بنت عمي .. رايحه تخرب بيوت .. هذي امك اللي ماكنت ابيك تشوه صورتها بنظرك مثل ما تشوهت صورتها بنظري 
صمت دام اقل من لحظات صمت الاستيعاب استيعاب الصدمات ..! 
طالعها بعيون مفتوحه على اخرها كلها رعب .. صدمه .. تكذيب .. ضياع !! 
خافت رهف من نظراته خافت يترجم كل غضبه عليها .. !! 
مشاري : يعني شلون تتعامل مع سحره ؟ 
رهف : راحت لساحر بالاردن وطلبت منه يسحر ابوي ويخليه مثل الخاتم باصبعها وطلبت منه يهدم حياه بنت عمتي أي وحده فيهم مادري ..!! 
مشاري : بنات عمي ؟ ماعندنا الا بنات عمي منصور ! 
رهف : ميشو صغيره انوار تعبانه ديمه اهي الوحيده اللي على وجه حياه جديده ..!
مشاري : بتدمر حياتها ؟ ليش !!! ليش تبي ابوي خاتم باصبعها ..؟ ليش تلجأ للسحره بالاساس !! 
رهف : يالله قلبي يعورني امي ليش تسوي جذي ؟؟ 
مشاري طالعها وهو يفكر .. 
مشاري : وين جريده اليوم ؟ 
رهف : هذا وقته شتبي فيها ؟ 
مشاري : روحي جيبها بسرعه .. 
رهف : ان شاء الله ..
طلعت وشافت جراح جدامها ومعاه ابتسام وعلى طول نطوا لها وقعدوا يسألونها لين طلع لهم مشاري وبصرخه وحده هدوها وراحت تجيب الجريده 
بعد ماجابتها دخلت الغرفه .. وحطتها على السرير
رهف : هذي الجريده .. 
وهو ماسك تلفونه عطيني رقم الفتوه الشرعيه بوزاره الاوقااف الاسلاميه .. 
رهف : بأي صفحه ؟ 
مشاري : صفحه الخدمات 
رهف : اوكي .. 
وقعدت تدور بالاخير لقتها بأعلى الصفحه .. دق عليهم وسأل الشيخ عن السحر وعقوبته !! وآثمه وطلب من الشيخ احاديث من الرسول تدعم قوله .. 
اكتفى الشيخ باعطائه بعض الاحاديث النبويه الشريفه .. واكثرها كان تحذير من السحر طلب مشاري من الشيخ هالطلب عشان يحطه بالصوره .. عشان اذا تشوهت صوره امه ماتكون من فراغ.. وهذي بعض الادله اللي استند عليها الشيخ .. 
تحذير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول : (( ليس منا من تطير أو تطير له، أو تكهن له، أو سحر له، ومن أتى كاهنا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم )).
وفي حديث آخر قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة: مدمن خمر، وقاطع رحم، ومصدق بالسحر )) . 
قال ابن قدامة معلقا على هذا الأثر : (وهذا اشتهر فلم ينكر، فكان إجماعا)، وإنما جاء حكم الشريعة بقتل الساحر لأنه مفسد في الأرض يفرق بين المرء وزوجه، ويؤذي المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويزرع البغضاء ويشيع الرعب، ويفسد على الأسر ودها، ويقطع على المتوادين حبهم وصفاءهم، وفي قتله قطع لفساده، وإراحة البلاد والعباد من خبثه وبلائه. والله لا يحب المفسدين
وفعلا امه رايحه عشان تفسد اسر !! والمشكله انه كان حاط سبيكر واهو ورهف يسمعون .. ورهف قعدت تبجي .. خافت !!! امها اللي ربتها وكبرتها وعلمتها بالاخير تعتبر كافره بمله محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام !! شعور صعب ألم بالقلب وحسره على ضياع مكانه الأم وتشوهها بهذي الصوره المؤسفه ..! 
مشاري : سمعتي ؟ يعني ابوي ماينلام .. مايقدر يسكنها معانا بعد اللي عرفه ..!
رهف ساكته وعيونها بالارض .. 
مشاري : بس شلون ابوي حكم عليها ؟ في احد قاله ؟
رهف : يقولك شافها بعينه وسمع بأذونه .. 
مشاري : أي ادري وماعتقد ابوي يتخذ قرار الا وهو فاهم اهو شقاعد يسوي .. ماقول الا الله يصبرنا على هالبلوه ..! 
رهف : اذا سألوني الناس ابوج ليش طلق امج شقولهم ؟ اقولهم امي ..... ماقدر اقول 
مشاري : الستر زين وعسى ربي يغفرلها لا تنسين اهي امنا يعني اذا احنا مادعينالها بالصلاح والهدايه والرحمه منو بيدعي لها ؟ 
رهف : بس يمكن امي عندها اسباب احنا ماندري ؟ 
مشاري : اللي تكون اسبابها ماتخليها تدمر حياه الناس .. انزين بالله عليج قوليلي شذنب هالمسكينه اللي بتتزوج ؟ ليش بتهدم حياتها ؟ اشضرتها فيه ديمه ؟ 
سكتوا .. 
مشاري يفكر زواج ديمه اهو اللي سعى فيه واهو اللي تمنى انه يتم .. ويوم قربت فرحتها وده يفرح معاها .. لكن تجي امه وتهدم هالفرحه من اسره كامله ..! اعتقد هذي اسمها انانيه النفس البشريه ..! اذا مافرح مايبي غيره يفرح !! 
مشاري ورهف .. بالاخير اتفقوا على شي واحد انه ابوهم ماظلم امهم بهالطلاق .. لانهم اصلا ماراح يتقبلون وجودها بعد ما اكتشفوا حقيقتها المرّه !! 
دخلّ مشاري اخوانه وقالهم على السالفه كلها .. وحرّص عليهم مايطلع أي شي من اللي سمعوه .. بس عشان ما يعيشهم بقلق دائم مثل اللي عاشه مشاري قبل لا يعرف السبب .. !! وماكانت صدمتهم اقل من مشاري ورهف !! ----------

----------


## أختكم في الله

باجر العرس !! 
مشعل في حاله استنفار غريبه عجيبه ومتوتر اخر توتر .. ومحد كان يحاسبه على تصرفاته .. لانه فقد السيطره على توتره .. ما ينلام باجر راح تبتدي حياته الجديده .. راح يقترن اسمه باسمها واسمها باسمه على طول بحكم رابط الزواج .. راح تكون ديمه تحت رعايته وحبه وشوره وتحت سقف واحد بيجمعهم بالموده والالفه .. وراح يتكلل الحب اللي انزرع بقلبه بالزواج .. بأطهر رابطه تربط بين حواء وآدم .. رابطه أقرها الله في كتابه ورسوله في سنته .. 
في هاليوم فبيت مشعل .. 
عبدالرحمن : انت هيه ندري ان عرسك باجر بس مو بالصاله تجي توزع ابتسامات ندري انك مستانس بس اتكن شوي .. 
مشعل : بس ودي اعرف انت شقاهرك ؟ كل هذا عشاني تزوجت قبلك ياخي ولا يهمك انا اكلم مدامتك واخليها تقدم العرس .. 
عبدالرحمن : مالك دخل بمدامتي وعابل بعمرك انت وحرمك المصون .. 
مشعل : انا ليش مجابلك بروح اشوف شقتي جهزوها ؟ 
وصعد مشعل فوق وشاف السويت مبخر ومعطر .. 
ولقى امه والخدامه و دلال داخل .. 
مشعل : يما خلي البخور والعطورات باجر مو الحين .. 
امه : لا عشان تثبت الريحه وباجر ان شاء الله ببخرها لا تحاتي .. 
مشعل : يعطيج العافيه .. 
دلال : مشعل ترى ملابس ديمه اللي جابتهم بعلاليقهم علقتهم بكبتها عشان ماتتعفس .. اما الباقي بالجنطه مافتحتهم اهي اذا جات ترتبهم 
مشعل : اوكي تمام .. بعد شناقصكم ؟ 
دلال : أي يما مال حلو القهوه .. دق علي وقال نعتمد الصحون ؟ والا لا ؟ يعني تبين الفضيات والا البلاستيك ؟ 
امها : فضيات اكيد .. وانا اخترتها 
دلال : أي اشوى لاني قلتله جذي وبعدين قال خلاص باجر الساعه خمس العاملات بالصاله .. 
امها : اشوى .. 
مشعل بوادي واهم يسولفون بوادي .. اهم يفكرون بشكليات العرس واهو يفكر بأبعاد هالعرس 
" هل بترتاح معاي ديمه ؟ هل راح اكون نعم الزوج لها ؟ حياتي بعدين شلون شكلها ؟ اقدر اسعدها ؟ "
دلال : مشعل شفيها زوجتك ادق عليها مااااااااترد!! 
مشعل : ليش تدقيييييين ؟ البنت مشغوله وعندها الف شغله الحين !! 
دلال : بقولها تجهز لها جنطه حق السفر .. حرام تنصدم بنفس اليوم !! 
مشعل : لا تقولين لها بخليها مفاجأه ..! 
دلال : هيه انت هالامور مافيها سخافه ومفاجأت .. ترى مو زين تنصدم !! على الاقل تأقلم روحها وتجهز ملابس تليق للمكان اللي بتروحون له .. 
مشعل : اهي زوجتي والا زوجتج ؟ مالج دخل قلتلج يويلج ان قلتيلها ... وبس 
دلال انقهرت : يووووه شفتي يما ..!!
ام مشعل : خليج من اخوج .. وتعالي رتبي معاي الصاله ..
دلال : عايله استبداديه !!! 
ضحك عليها مشعل واهو يفكر بالمفاجأه اللي مجهزها لديمه باجر !! 
----
ديمه كانت متوتره اكثر من مشعل .. لكن الفرق انها اهي تشغل نفسها بمليون شغله .. ورفيجاتها يزورونها .. هالثلاث ايام الاخيره .. كانت مسويه زحمه على ديمه .. اخر يوم وبالليل فضت عمرها لشغله ماغابت عن ذهنها .. صلت ركعتين وفجت القران وقرت لين هدى قلبها وطلبت من ربها التوفيق خصوصا انها على وجه حيـاة جديدة.. كانت الساعه تقريبا على الوحده وبعد ماتأكدت ان البيت كله نايم .. قفلت غرفتها وفجت كبتها اللي فوق حق ملابس الشتويه ..! كانت خاشه شي من زمـــان .. ماقدرت تطوله حطت كرسي الكمبيوتر وباليالله وصلت ايدها وبعدين قعدت تطيح الاغراض يمكن يطيح معاها الشي اللي خاشته ..! بالاخير انصدمت طاح جيس ملفوف ومقطوط من زمـان .. بس الغريب ان اسم الجيس من برى فرنسي ..! يعني هالشغله اهي شاريتها من فرنسا وقاطتها الخدامه بالكبت واهي ماانتبهت !! 

فتحت الجيس وشافت البلايز اللي فيه وشهقت تذكرت محل الهدايا اللي شاريه منه من باريس .. ما فقدتهم لانها نستهم مع الوقت .. وقامت تشوف البدّيات وتقيسهم لين وصلت عند بدّي شهقت يوم شافته !! لانه غريب عليها مو اهي اللي مختارته !! بس الكلام المكتوب فيه خلا صدمتها تتحول الى ابتسامه وسيعـــــــــه .. ووقامت من مكانها بفرحه احلى هديه لها ..!! لانها من مشعـل !! وقررت تخشه وتلبسه بالوقت المناسب !! 
شالكلام المكتوب فيه ..؟
بعد فتره وادركت اهي ليش فاجه الكبت تذكرت الشي اللي خاشته .. وراحت دورت ولقته .. ورجعت الملابس مكانها 
فتحت البوم كان يتضمن صورها من كان عمرها بالشهور الى السنه اللي طافت .. بس كان خاص بصورها .. قعدت تطالعه وتضحك اللي يشوفها عمرها 10 سنين مايقول اهي ديمه !! وشافت صورها يوم كان عمرها 3 سنين .. لان كان يوم ميلادها .. ومحطوط على الكيكه رقم ثلاثه .. وامها شايلتها .. كانت تهبل خدود حمر وعيون غاطسه بالرموش!! ملامح اغلب الاطفال بهالسن !! .. ضحكت على شكلها وقررت انها تحتفظ فيه وتشيله معاها فبيتها ..! طاح ايدها على الالبوم اللي متعنيه وفاجه الكبت عشانه .. البوم صورها مع عمها !! 
كل الفرحه اللي حصلت عليها من شافت الهديه والبوم صورها اختفت بعد ما طاحت عينها على اول صوره لعمها ..! 
كانت بغباء تمسك الصوره وكأنها بتمسك عمها !! وبتحس بوجوده ..! عبرة تلتها دمعه .. 
ديمه : شدعوة عاد وينك ؟ ادري انك مسافر بس تعال باجر عرسي !! شلون تبيني احتفل بغيابك !! اتصدق امس تحلمت فيك .. كنت تقولي مبروك ابتسمت لي ومشيت !! يعني مالك عذر انت تدري بزواجي ليش ماتحضر وتفرحّني !! 
طاحت دمعتها على صورته .. مسحتها بأصابعها بكل ألم .. خاصه يوم عرسها تبي تشوف اعز الناس بقلبها .. تبي تحس بوجودهم ومدى اهميتهم بحياتها .. 
تنهدت من قلب مو كل شي نبيه بنحصله !! وتجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن !! 
تنبهت على عمرها الساعه وصلت الثنتين واهي باجر وراها قومه من الصبح وراها صالون وعرس وطقطقه !! ردت الالبوم مكانه .. ونامت ..ووفرت كل توترها لباجر.. وكأن شي بقلبها مطمنها ان مشعل اكيد بيعوضها عن كل هالفراغ اللي تركه عمها بعده ..! 
على ثاني يوم الساعه 10الصبح .. 
ام محمد دخلت غرفه ديمه ..
ام محمد : انا بروح الحين الفنار ميشو انقطع صندلها حق بدلتها بروح اشتريلها ماراح اطول .. 
ديمه : بروح معاج منو بيوديني الصالون ؟ 
ام محمد : بتروحين معاي الفنار ؟ 
ديمه : أي شفيها واذا خلصنا الصالون قريب منه 
ام محمد : اوكي اجل جهزي اغراضج ..! 
ديمه : ان شاء الله .. 
بعد مانزلت ديمه مع اغراضها الصاله شافتها انوار 
انوار: وين على الله وين رايحه ؟ 
ديمه : مع امي تروحين معانا ؟ 
انوار : وين ؟ 
ديمه : الفنار !! 
انوار : وناسه خوش عروس تتمشى بيوم عرسها !!
ديمه : امي بتدور صندل لميشو وانا وياج بنقعد نتريق واذا خلصنا على الصالون 
انوار : ايواااااا يالرااااايقين 
ديمه : ههههههههه 
راحوا مع بعض السوق وقعدت انوار وديمه بكوفي يتريقون .. 
انوار : اللي يشوفنا مايقول ورانا عرس و طقطقه وخبّه !! 
ديمه : يالله عليج كلا تذكريني خليني استانس بالحريه قبل لا ادخل القفص على قولتهم !!
انوار : دامكم تحبون بعض ماراح يكون قفص بيكون جنّه عليكم ان شاء الله 
ديمه : اوكي بس هذي حياه كامله .. قبل ابوي اهو المسؤول عني الحين لا اهو المسؤول ..! 
انوار : أي بعد زوجج 
ديمه : أي مو اقولج حياة جديده بقراطيسها بدخل فيها .. وعلى الله اتوفق ان شاء الله .. 
انوار : لا تحاتين مشعل خوش واحد واهله طيبين ودلال بعد بتقوم مقامي .. ودامج جربتي ستايل حياتنا روحي جربي ستايلهم ..! 
ديمه : هههههههههههه أي مو اثاث اهو !! 
انوار : والله ما احاتي الا المكيـاج انا عيني مو أي شي يضبط عليها !! 
ديمه : اللي يقعد جنبج يتنرفز .. كلا تحاتين !! الحين خليتيني احاتي بعد تسريحتي ومكياجي !! 
انوار: ههههههههههههههههههههه والله انج نكته !! 
يرّن تلفون انوار واستغربت !! 
ديمه : شفيج تتمقلين بالتلفون ؟ ردي ؟ 
انوار : جراح داق ! 
ديمه : يحليييييله رددددي عليه 
انوار : قلبي نقزني اخاف فيهم شي ؟ 
ديمه مسكت المنيو وهفتها على راسها 
ديمه : متى بتوبين من المحاتاه تنرفزيييييييين الواحد !! 
ردت انوار على جراح وسدت اذنها من صراخه !! اللي بط اذونها 
جراح : الوو سااااااااعه على ماتردين !! 
انوار : بطييييت اذني لا تزفّ!! 
جراح : انزين شلونج شخبارج ؟ 
انوار : الحمدلله تمام
جراح : وشلون عروستنا ؟ 
انوار : بخير وتسلم عليكم 
جراح :الله يسلمها من الشر .. امممم انوار تعذريلي منها لان لا انا ولا خواتي بنحضر العرس!
انوار طاح قلبها 
انوار : ليشششش؟
جراح تنهد : مانقدر وينها عندج عطيني اياها استسمح منها وابارك لها 
انوار : ماراح اعطيييك اياااااهااا الا تقولي شحقه ماراح تجوووون ؟ 
جراح بضيق : عطيني انوار بسرعه بليز والله مو فااضي 
انوار : اقولك ماراح اعطييييييك اياها تفهممم ؟ 
ديمه : شســالفه ؟ 
بغت تقوم انوار من المكان عشان تتكلم وتشوف شسالفته بدون لاتسمع ديمه لكن شافت عكازتها على الكرسي الثاني وتكيسلت !! 
انوار : قووووووول والله ماراح اعطيك اياهاااااا 
سكت شوي وقعد يتناقش مع مشاري بعدين خذا مشاري التلفون من جراح !
مشاري : قوه انوار شلونج ؟ 
انوار بخوف سمعت بصوته نبره مختلفه ! 
انوار : زينه انت شفيك ؟
مشاري : وين ديمه عطيني اياها ؟ 
انوار : ليش ماراح تحضرون العرس ؟ انتوا مو عيال عمها ؟ مو لازم تتشرف فيكم ؟ ليكون بعد امك حرشتكم !! لا عاد مشاري ترى قويه ان سويتوها وماجيتوا !! على الاقل تقديرا لعمكم 
مشاري : انتِ شقاعد تخربطين ؟ انوار امي تطلقت !! البنات ماراح يحضرون وجراح بيقعد بعد ماله نفس شي ..! 
انوار شهقت ّ! : من صجككك ؟ ليش شصاااااار ؟؟؟؟؟ شحقه بعد هالعمر !! 
مشاري : ترى والله متضايق البيت بكبره معتفس ..! عطيني ديمه خليني ابارك لها 
انوار : حتى انت ماراح تجي ؟ 
مشاري تنهد : بجي ان شاء الله ببارك وبطلع .. 
انوار : انزين مشاري شالسبب ؟ 
مشاري : ابوي ساكت ماقالنا شي صايره هوشه بس ماعرفها ! 
حفظاً لماء الوجه يستر على امه !!
انوار ضاع الكلام بلسانها !! عمرها ماتعاملت مع هالموقف انسان امه تطلقت شتقوله !! 
انوار : الله يكون بعونك بس انت لا تضايق عمرك هذا قضاء وقدر ! مو انت اللي علمتني هالشي ؟ 
مشاري : والنعم بالله عطيني ديمه ببارك لها لاني ماراح ادخل الصاله بسلم على الرجاجيل واطلع ..! 
انوار : اوكي اخذها 
ديمه : هلا مشاري .. الله يبارك فيك عقبال ما نفرح فيك ان شاء لله .. معذور لا عادي راعي واجب ماتقصر والله .. لا تسلم على الرجاجيل بس ادخل الصاله يمكن تعجب فيك بنت حلوه والا شي بعد تضبط عمرك ! .. ههههههه أي في عيون حمراء جدامي ياساتر .. لاتوصي .. اجمعين يارب ..اوكي مع السلامه .. انوار تطقها بالمنيو : لا ادخل الصاله يمكن تعجب فيك بنت حلوه هاااااااااااه !!

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : هههههههههه أي خلي الرجال يشوف نصيبه !! 
انوار : اصلا خيره اللي صار عشان مايدش !! 
ديمه : لا وعدني بيدش ..! يقول من عندنا اغلى من ديمه 
انوار بحزن : أي خليه يدش يدور نصيبه على قولتج شيبي بالمحروله !! 
ديمه غصتها العبره ما توقعت انها جرحت انوار !! 
" يالله ليش صايره حساسه جذي ؟ " 
ديمه رقعت السالفه وطلعت من الجو : ياحلوووو المحروله اللي بتقط عكازتها بعد اسبوعييييييين !! 
انوار تبتسم : شوفي امي وراج .. يلا شكلنا تاخرنا ! 
ويروحون الصالون وترجع ام محمد البيت مع ميشو لان عندهم مليون شغله .. 
بالصالون بعد ماحطوا لانوار مكيـاج ! 
وكانت الكارثه المكيـاج ماعجبها !!
انوار : ديييييييييمه تعالي امسحييييييه 
ديمه منقص وجهها !! لان اللي تمكيجها واقفه !! 
ديمه شافت مكياج انوار وعجبها وارتاحت 
راحت عنهم الماكييره
ديمه : شفيج تصارخين ؟ 
انوار : امسحييييييه انا مابي جذييييي 
ديمه : والله يهبللللل اجل شتبين ان شاء الله قوس قزح ؟ 
انوار : ليش مادتلي الكحله تحت العين ؟؟.. مو من كبررررررر عيوني انا !! هذي الظاهر تبيني اكفخها بالعكازه !! 
ديمه : يعني جنج ماتدرين ان هذي الموضه ؟ 
انوار : الموضه اللي تجكرني مابيهاااااااااا اقولج امسحييييييييه 
ديمه تشاور انوار : خمسين دينار تمسحينه خبله انتِ ؟؟؟
انوار بقهر : والله لو بميه شي يجكرني مابيـــــــــه 
ديمه : انتِ رايحه حفله لازم تتغيرين ..! هذا اللي انتِ مستغربه منه كله عند اللي بتشوفينهم اليوم ولا شي صدقيني !! بس انتِ لانج ماتحطين مكياج متكاثرته !!
انوار بعنـاد : يعني ماراح تمسحينه ؟ اوكي انا امسحه .. 
وتروح تغسل وجهها من جديد وجنها قطت الخمسين دينار بالزباله !! بسبه انه ماعجبها !! 
انوار : انتِ حطيلي مكيااااااااااج مابي هذيج اللي تبدع فيني !! 
ديمه : فاضيتلج اناااااا روحي زين تستاهلين من قالج تمسحينه ؟ 
انوار : لا والله ؟ يعني ماتبيني احضر عرسج ؟ 
ديمه : الصراحه سخافه اللي سويتيه ؟ ناقصه انا توتر تجين توتريني بعد!!
انوار : معاج جنطه مكياجج ؟ 
ديمه : أي 
انوار : وشنااااااطره ماتحطين لي ؟ 
حطت ديمه لانوار وشوي شوي وكل شوي تقولها عدلي وحطي بالاخير عجبها !! 
ديمه : اف مزاجج صعب ! 
انوار : هذا لمن دواعي سروري .. 
ديمه : انزين خلصينا روحي استشوري هالكشه ! 
انوار : هالعكازه ودها تلعب على ظهور ناااااااااس !! 
ديمه : ههههههههههههههه لا يبا لايحوشك !! 
مرّ الوقت اللي رحم ديمه ان انوار عندها وازعجتها بالقرقه ..! ونستها همها !! 
سكتوا وطالعت ديمه الساعه وشهقت !! 
ديمه : 5 المغرب !! 
انوار : شوفي انا حالفه هالعكاااااااازه على راسج .. أي شفيها خمس المغرب خرعتيييييينييييييييي 
ديمه : ههههههههههههه بسم الله نزلي العكازه كل شوي مهددتني فيها حشى عجوز !! 
رنّ تلفون انوار 
انوار : هلا يما وينج ؟ 
ام محمد : تحت يلا انزلي 
انوار : اوكي بس شوي خليني البس عباتي !! 
ديمه : ارفعي نفنوفج عن الارض !! لا يتوصخ بالشارع 
انوار : اوكي ..
ديمه: أي خلي مرايم تكون معاي اول بأول .. من ادخل تكون صوبي لاني اكيد ابي اشياء ولا اقدر اصارخ عليكم والناس زحمه 
انوار : لا توصيييين طبعاا .. بس عن الصياح اللي ماله معنى !! مو عشان شي بس عشان ماتخرعين الرجال المسكين !! 
ديمه : اسكتي لو تمسكين الحين قلبي طبول من الخرعه !! ماعليج معاي اذكـار طول ما هذي تشتغل بقرى .. 
انوار : أي طبعا حصني نفسج !! انظار 500 حرمه بتصير عليج !! 
ديمه : والله خايفه !! يعني لازم ادش الصاله ؟ 
انوار : لا والله !! شوفي هالمره صج العكازه بتلعب على ظهرج !! 
وتطقها بالعكازه بشكل خفيف .. وتضحك ديمه 
ديمه : هيه انتِ من صجج !! 
انوار : عشان تشيلين من بالج هالسوالف ..! ئال شنو ئال لازم ادش الصاله !! الا شخانه هالفستان الابيض قاطه عليه مبلغ وقدره ؟ 
وازعجهم هرّن سيارة امهم !! 
انوار: خلاص انا بنزل اشوفج بلوك ثاني اليوم !! ديمه وهي تبلع ريجها : ان شاء الله ..

انتظروا آخر جزء..

الجزء الأخير..

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووووووو علي القصة والله يعطيكي العافيه

ونتظر الجزء الأخير

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## أختكم في الله

:: .. الجـــزء الأخيـــــــر .. ::
كان العرس مرتب وكان باداره ام مشعل كانت حاطه بالها على كـل شي .. دلال امها وصتها على العاملات اللي يدورون بالفطـاير والعصاير .. لكنها طنشتهم .. وكانت واقفه بالملعب .. وكل اغنيه تطب فيها وترقص .. كانت فرحـانه .. ان اخوها واغلى انسان بقلبها اليوم عرسه ..! ومن منو من ديمه الانسانه اللي اقتحمت قلبها بسرعه ..! 
مرّ الوقت وكانت ديمه ماتدري شيصير بالصـاله وخلصت منها الماكيرره ولبست نفنوفها وطرحتها وكل شي تمام .. لكن خايفه لان امها ماقالت لها منو اللي بيوديها الصاله ..! لانها قطتها وبعدين خذت انوار وراحوا الصاله وكل ماتدق عليهم تلفون مغلق ولا لهم نيه يردون اصلا ..! زياده على توترها توترت اكثر ..! 
جان تدق على ابوها .. ! أخر حل ّ مره مرتين طناش .. الاخيره ردّ لكن مو ابوها اللي ردّ جراح !! 
جراح : الووو 
ديمه : منو ؟ 
جراح : اوه ديووووم!! 
ديمه : قصـــر حسسسسك جراحو اطلع من الصاله بكلمك 
جراح : حاضر يالعروس ..! 
ديمه : لاتفضحني انت وجهكـ ..! 
جراح : كاني طلعت شفيج بسم الله !! 
ديمه : ابوي وينه ؟ 
جراح : تراج خرعتيني كاهو داخل 
ديمه : خله يجيني بالصالون ماعندي احد يجيبني ..! 
جراح فاجأها بضحكته : ههههههههههه من صجج !! نسواالعروس !! 
ديمه : امانه لا تنسى قوله .. يلا مع السلامه .. 
كانت مرتبكه .. وصكت بوجهه التلفون .. بروح العبرة خانقتها ويجي هذا يتمصخر عليها .. ويدخل ويشوف مشاري .. 
جراح يناديه : مشااااري 
مشاري : هلا شبغيت ؟ 
جراح : امش بغيتك برى 
مشاري : قول اخلص هني 
جراح : خل عنك العناد بسرعه .. 
لحقه مشاري .. وطلعوا برى .. 
جراح : شوف عمي كان قاط تلفونه على الطاوله وشفته من اليوم يرنّ يوم شفت اسم ديمه رديت .. 
مشاري : لقافه ليش تردّ البنت تبي ابوها !! 
جراح : مو اكيد اهي تبيه ضروري وعمي خبر خير مطنش وقاعد مع ربعه ..! 
مشاري : الزبده اخلص ؟ 
جراح : قالت لي نسوني محد بيجيبني من الصالون !! ومالقيت الا ابوي ينقذني ..! 
مشاري : من صجك !! انزين كلمت عمي ؟
جراح : مشكله شلون بقوله واهو وسط ربعه !! 
مشاري : اممممم مادري وعمي بعد الله يهداه يتنح احيانا !! 
جراح : وبعدين الناس لالحين يسلمون عليه .. وماعتقد بيهد هالعالم وبيروح !! 
مشاري : لاتعقدها .. يعني شنو بنظرك الحل ؟ 
جراح : امم خلنا ندق على امها ؟ 
مشاري : ماعرف رقم امها !! 
جراح : انا بدق على انوار .. 
ويدقون مغلق ..! جاهم احبـاط !! 
مشاري : يبا خلاص انا بروح لعمي وبكلمه !! 
وراح لعمه وشاوره قاله خل امها تجيبها انا الحين ماقدر اطلع .. 
مشاري طلع وشاف جراح بوجهه !!
مشاري : يقول انا قايل لانها تروح لها .. مشكله ربعه وربع بومشعل كلهم قاعدين مع بعض ..! ما قدرت افهمه الوضع !
جراح : شوف ماكو الا اني ادق عليها واقولها .. احنا بنجيها .. 
مشاري : دق اسالها .. 
جراح دق على ديمه ومن الرنّه الاولى ردت عليها ..! الظاهر حالتها ميؤوس منها !! 
ديمه : ها كلمت ابوي ؟
جراح : كلمناه وقالنا انا قايل لامها تروح لها ..! 
ديمه : امي شكلها مشتططه نستنيييي ..!!! قول لابوي خله الحين يجينيييي .. 
جراح : شفيج اقولج مايقدر ..
ديمه صرخت عليه : لونه عمي مبارك جان جاني ركضضضض بس اهم محد مهتم ..!!! 
وتصك الخط بوجهه !! 
انصدم جراح 
جراح : الحين شجاب طاري عمي مبارك !! 
مشاري : لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله !! لاتلومها ماقدرت تسيطر على اعصابها 
جراح : والله كسرت خاطري .. امش ودني صاله الحريم بيخليهم ينادون خالتي حصه .. 
مشاري : الصاله بمنطقه ثانيه !! 
جراح : حرام عليك .. البنت متوتره حدها بعد اخاف الام معتمده على الابو والابو معتمد على الام !! 
مشاري : اوكي اركب السياره .. 
بعد ماوصلوا الصاله .. كلموا الامن اللي واقفين برى الصاله ينادون ام العروس .. بعد مانادوا اسمها بالمايك .. 
ام محمد : مريم .. مرررريم 
مريم : هلا خالتي ؟ 
ام محمد : روحي شوفي منو يبيني ؟ اكيد وحده من جاراتي ..!! 
مريم : سوري خالتي انا ماعرفهم .. قولي لانوار .. 
ام محمد : انزين وينها انوار ؟
مريم : هناك مع اخت المعرس 
ام محمد : ناديها وقوليلها تلبس عباتها وشيلتها وتطلع تشوف منو الحريم اللي يبوني ؟ 
مريم : ان شاء لله .. 
لبست انوار عباتها وشيلتها وخذت طرف الشيله وغطت وجهها فيه .. لانها متمكيجه وبرى امن ..! 
انوار : نعم في احد منادي على ام العروس ؟
سكيورتي : أي هذول الشباب .. 
انوار ماتشوف شي منهم .. 
انوار : خير اخواني شبغيتوا ؟ 
جراح : ههههههههههه حلوه كلمه اخواني كثري منها ..!! 
انوار بفرحه صرخت وشالت الغطى من وجهها ..! 
انوار : جراااااااح انت جيت ؟؟؟؟ 
شافت عيون مشاري قلبت حمــر ّ وخصوصا ان الامن قاعدين !! 
مشاري : ردي الشيله على وجهج ! 
انوار ضحكت : يوه سوري خرعتهم !! 
جراح : شهالاصباغ اللي بوجهج بسم الله خرعتيني !! 
انوار : احمد ربك كانوا حاطينلي العن !! ربك ستر بس 
مشاري متضايق من وقفتها والسكورتيه قاعدين !! 
مشاري : وين امج ؟ 
انوار : داخل تبي تسلم عليها ؟ 
مشاري : روحي قوليلها ديمه تنطرج بالصـالون ..! 
انوار : امبييييييييه ليش مو ابوي اهو اللي بياخذها ؟؟ 
مشاري : ياسلالالالام كلن يحذف على الثاني من صوب !! 
تروح ام محمد وتاخذ بنتهـا ..وتدخل ديمـه الصـاله واتخذت احسن طريقه عشان تقلل من كميه التوتر .. انها تنزل عيونها بالارض ولا تشوف هالنـاس كلهم لانهم اهم اللي بيزيدون خوفها ..! 
دخلت ديمه على الجباب وذكر الله ..والنفنوف ثقيل حاسه انها بتفقد توازنها فيه وبتطيح وبتصير اخر مصخره !! وبلحظه غبـاءفكرت النفنوف كبير ليش اهي لابسه كعب !! لو لابسه جوتي رياضه احسن لها ..! الافكـار براسها تتضـارب .. خلت كل هالامم اللي جدامي .. وقعدت تفكر بجوتي رياضه ..!! 
ماتنلام من التعب ومن الغدى ما كلت شي .. والمسكه ثقيله والطرحه اثقل والنفنوف ثقيل وتمشي بكعب .. زين انها ماسكه نفسهـا ..! 
مريم كانت ماسكها نفنوفها وتحركه لها .. والمصوره تصور بعدين تعبت ديمه واهي مدنقه راسها .. جان ترفعه وتاخذ نفس عميق .. مع رفعه راسها شافت الكوشه ..! وشافت انوار واقفه تصفق ومتعنزه على عكـازه وحده .. لاشعوري حمرت عيونها ودمعه انسحبت من عيونها خفيه ..طلبت منها المصوره انها تلف وتعطي الكوشه ظهرها ..! لفت وشافت الكاميرا تبي تبعد عيونها عن الناس .. بس لا شعوري التفتت عند طفله تصيح ..! شافتها الا ميشوو !! ميشو تصيح لانها شافت ديمه تصيح ..!! وقعدت بالكرسي .. وتقولها انوار من بعيد .. سمــــــــايل ..! واهي لا حيـاة لمن تنــادي ..! 
مرّ الوقت .. تأقلمت ديمه على الوضع .. كانوا رفيجاتها يصعدون يسلمون عليها .. وكانت شوي تبتسم .. وشربت قلاص ماي عن ريجها .. بهالوقت كان مشعل مع ربعه اللاعبين يزفونه والسيارات هرنـّات اللي زفوه تقريبا ست سيارات .. واهو فاتح الدريشه وربعه فاجين الدرايش اللي فوق وطالعين منها ويرقصون .. واهو مستااااانس ومطولين على الاغاني مسوين موكب امير مو معرس ..! بالصاله من قالت الطقاقه تغطوا المعرس بيدخل !! استنفار وحاله طوارئ عند ديمه ...!! غطوها ودخلوا الرجاجيل .. وزفوا المعرس .. وسلموا عليه وبعد ماطلعوا مابقى الا مشاري وعمها يوسف ومحسن وبومشعل وبومحسن ..جدها من شاف انوار واقفه بعكازتها جاها وراقصها .. واهي تطالع جدها واهو مشتطط .. وتراقصه لين خذا عكازتها وقعد يرقص فيها ياما لفها يمين ويسار .. والناس خلت كل شي وقعدت تشوف انوار وجدها وانوار مطنشه العـالم كله .. وجان يسحب جدها غطاها من وجهها .. وقالها ماكو غريب كلهم عمـانج .. 
لين خلصت الاغنيه وحبت اهي راسه .. وخذت عكازتها منه .. هههههههه كان بيروح فيها الظاهر عجبته !! 
وبعد ماطلعوا .. 
مشاري يكلم جده : حلت لك الرقصه معاها !! 
بومحسن : اسكت والله اني نسيت نفسي .. 
مشاري : ههههههههههههه ياسلام اشوفكـ تلوح بالعكـازه !! 
بومحسن : ههههههههههه أي اصلا ماعرفتها الا من عكـازتها !!------

----------


## أختكم في الله

انتهى العرس .. وطلعوا المعاريس وراحوا بيتهم .. 
بالبيت .. 
انوار : يما ترى اليوم بنام فوق بغرفه ديمه .. 
ام محمد : مسرع ما استحليتي اغراضها بسم الله !! 
انوار : بس يما صعبه جذي تخلينا مره وحده؟
ام محمد : ادعيلها بالتوفيق .. حتى انتِ بتخليني وبتروحين لبيت رجلج !! 
انوار : عادي اصلا انتوا تبون الفكـه مني .. اما ديمه لا خوش بنت طيبه وهاديه كلنا نحبها 
ام محمد : عن الدلـع .. وروحي غسلي مكيـاجج ..
ام محمد بعد ماصعدت غرفه ديمه .. صكت عليها الدار وقعدت شوي مسكت صورتها اللي على كبت الكمبيوتر .. ونزلت دمعتهـا .. فراقها صعب .. بس هذي حيـاتها ومستقبلها.. ودعت من كـل قلبها ان الله يهنيها ويوفقها .. يمكنها كابرت جدام انوار لكن بينها وبين نفسها فقدت جزء منهـا .. فقدت حسها بالبيت ... وهذي مشكله الزواج الاهل يربون ويتعبون كل هالسنين والزوج ياخذها عالبارد المستريح ..! بس هذي سنـه الحيـاه ..
-------
بالطريج كان مشعل يتكلم ويتكلم لديمه لكن ديمه ماكانت تشوفه وعيونه بالارض .. كـان وده يسمع صوتها لكن سكوتها مافسـره الا انه حيا .. قدّر لها الموقف ويووم وصلوا .. بالغرفه .. 
مشعـل : جهزي لج جنطه بعد ساعه رحلتنا ..! 
رفعت عينها لا ارادي له .. وبصدمه تكلمت !!
ديمه : وين ؟؟ 
مشعل : واخيراااااا سمعت صوووووتج !! 
ديمه لالحين تحت تأثير الصدمه : وين بنروح ؟ 
مشعل : بنسـافر النمسـا .. 
ديمه : بس !! 
بعدين سكتت .. 
مايبيها تخرب عليه مخططاته ..قالها 
مشعل : انا بطلع جنطتي وبركبها السياره وجهزي اغراضج لج نص ساعه بالكثير انطرج تحت عشان تاخذين راحتج.. 
ديمه حركه راسها ببلاهه !! بتســافر الحين ..! والنمســا !! 
" يالله مو جهزه لي بدلات !! اصلا وين ملابسي ؟ " 
وبعد ماطلع مشعل دخلت غرفه التبديل .. وتفج اول كبت شافت فيه اغراض مشعل وتصكه بسرعه و تفتح اللي وراه وتشوف ملابسها معلقه والباقي بجناط مسكره .. 
ديمه حاطه ايدها على حلجها : امبيه الحين شلون بفج هالجناط !! آه ياربي تعبانه ابي انام ..!! 
خذت لها بدله مناسبه للسفر تسبحت ولبستها وقعدت الحين العلّه الجنطه شلون تفتحها وتطلع لها ملابس ..! الدوخه وقلّ الاكل والنعاس ملعوزها .. ودها تقوله مابي اسافر أجلها جم يوم لين ارتب اغراضي ..! بس اصلا مستحيه تشوف وجهه !! 
وتفج اول جنطه ..وتحوس تحوس فيها ماتدري امها وين حطت البدلات !! 
" يا الله !! " 
طلعت لها جنطه صغيره وحطت فيها جم بدله اللي قدرت عليهم .. وحطت لها جم شيله و اغراضها وصكتها بعد ماصكتها حست براحه وحطت راسها على الجنطه .. ماحست بعمرها ونامت !! 
انطق الباب كذا مره محد يرد دخل مشعل .. ما لقاها وطق باب غرفه التبديل ولا في حس بعد مافتح الباب شافها حاطه راسها على جنطتها ونايمه وشعرها كله ماي دمر الجنطه !! هالمنظــر ماقدر يمسك نفسه من الضحك وطلع من غرفه التبديل وقعد يضحك برى يوم هدى وتذكر شكلها كسرت خاطره !! ودخل مره ثانيه .. وعلى حطتها جان يقرب منها ويحرك كتوفها بخفه 
مشعل : ديمه ديمه ..! قومي يلا ورانا سفره !! 
عمك اصمخ في سبـــــــاتٍ عميق ..! 
مشعل : ديمه يلالا مانبي نتأخر 
تحركت ديمه بازعاج .. واول مافتحت عيونها على الجنـاط وشهقت !! تذكرت السفر !! وقامت بسرعه من مكانها مشعل : واخيرا قمتي !! كسرتي خاطري بغيت اخليج نايمه واكنسل الرحله !!

----------


## أختكم في الله

تخرعت يوم شافته 
" ياربي ليكون شافني وانا نايمه على الجنطه !! امبي شكلي كان يضحك !! جان زين تكنسل الرحله حدي مو مستعده "
لبست شيلتها وضبطت عمرها طلعت من غرفه التبديل الا اهو قاعد بالغرفه ويطالع جياس ..! 
مشعل : تعالي ديوم شوفي جايبين لج هدايا !! 
ديمه باستغراب شلون وصلت الهدايا هني ؟ 
ديمه : منو جابها ؟ 
مشعل : تقول الخدامه اختج انوار رسلتها لج .. 
ديمه : اها يمكن اليوم جايبينها الناس ..! 
وقعد يطالع الكروت وابتسامه على وجهها انقهرت منه شكو يطالع الكروت !! ويقرى اسامي رفيجاتي !! بس مع هذا ابتسمت .. 
مشعل : اوه جراح جايب لج هديه ! 
ديمه باستغراب ..! 
ديمه : جراح ولد عمي ؟ 
مشعل : أي 
ديمه : زين فيه الخير .. 
وابتسمت .. 
مشعل : بس شكلها هديه عودة .. تبين تفجينها ؟ 
اضحكت على الفضول اللي فيه !! 
" شمعنى هدايا رفيجاتي مايبي يفجها الا هديه ولد عمي !! " 
شافتها ديمه من بعيد .. وابتسمت 
ديمه : لا ماله داعي افتحها لاني اعرف شفيها .. 
مشعل باستغراب : شفيها ؟ 
ديمه : لاب توب !! 
مشعل : ماشاء الله .. وفي احد يهدي لاب توب بالعرس !! 
ديمه : لانه يدري اني ماقدر استغنى عنه .. 
مشعل : الله الله .. 
ديمه انحرجت !!
مشعل : شرايج ناخذه معانا ؟ لاننا بنطول ان شاء الله 
ديمه بفرح " وناسه باخذ اللاب توب !! مانساها لك يا جراح " 
ديمه : أي اكييييد ماعندي مانع ..
وحطوه بتغليفته بالجنطه .. 
والفجر فوق تركيـا ومرت جم ساعه واهم فوق الارض ..! طبعـا ديمه مانامت .. مع النوم بيقتلها لكن ماقدرت تنام ومشعل قايم !! جابولهم وجبه .. قالت ديمه لا وحط مشعل وجبتها جدامها مادري عناد والا انه ماسمع !!
ديمه : انا مابي .. 
مشعل : بتاكلينه .. 
ديمه : مو مشتهيه .. 
مشعل : مو علي ..########

----------


## أختكم في الله

ديمه : كيفك حطه شوف منو بياكله!!
مشعل : لا تعانديني على حساب صحتج!!
ديمه : ماعاند 
وظلّ الاكل مكانه لين جاء المضيف وشاله .. 
مشعل حط نفسه نايم .. يبيها تاكل .. لكن عندت ولا كلت .. بالاخير يوم شافته نايم نامت .. يوم حس انها نامت صج قام .. وكان باجي على وصولهم ساعه تقريبا .. وبعد ماوصلوا .. 
مشعل : ديمه ديمه قومي وصلنا ..!!
ديمه : احنا وين ؟ 
مشعل : يلا وصلنا المطار .. بالنمسـا .. 
ديمه استوعبت كل شي ..! هذا مشعل زوجها وامس كان عرسها واليوم اهي بالنمسا ..! 
ديمه : خلاص انت انزل انا بروح اغسل وجهي وبلحقك .. 
مشعل : ماكو احد بالطيـاره الكل نزل وبعدين تعلميني فيج ..! انتِ ام الضيـاع العالمي ..!! اخاف بعد تركبين طياره ثانيه وتردين الديره ..!
ضحكت ديمه بعفويه يوم تذكرت ضيعتها بباريس وبمتروا روما ..! 
" ياه هذا لالحين ذاكر ..!! " 
بعد مانزلوا والمضيف اللي عند باب الطياره يودعهم والود وده يقطهم من البوابه حشى كل هذا تأخير ..! عطلوهم .. بعد مانزلوا وخذوا جناطهم .. 
مشعـل : شوفي تمسكين ايدي وان شفتج رايحه مني والا مناك اروح واخليج ما اتعامل انا ..! 
ديمه تطالعه " شفيه هذا !! " 
عندت : بس انا كبيره افهم لا تخاف بمشي معاك مو جاهل تمسكها من ايدها ..! 
مشعل : اقولج امسكي ايدي انتِ ما اثق فيج من هالنـاحيه ..! مادري شلون تفلتين من ايد الواحد وتضيعين!! 
ديمه : اقولك والله ماراح اضيع 
مشعل انقهر ..! 
مشعل : أي صح انتِ تعلمين الغيب .. اقول هاتي بس .. 
ومسك ايدها بقوه ونادى واحد يجرّ معاه الجنـاط .. 
ديمه بصوت واطي : ياسلام على أي روضه رايحين !! 
مشعل طالعها بطرف عين .. ابتسم بمكـر .. يعني سمعتج
واهي درت انه سمع وخقت جان تأشر على حلجها انها خلاص ماراح تتكلم ..! 
طلعوا من المطـار والحين بيدورون لهم تاكسي او شي بيروحون الفندق اللي حاجزينه ..! 
والتكـاسي هناك عليها طق عصي خصوصا بالمطـار ..! لسبب او لاخر طنشوه ..! انقهر منهم .. وتهاوش مع اللي ماسك التكاسي ويمشيهم ..! 
مشعل : الله يخسهم ..! قعد يقرقر على راسي وسبب مقنع واحد ماخذيت منه ..! 
ديمه : بس شوف هالجماعه من اليوم واقفين ولا لحين ما مشوا ..! يعني لا تلومه اكيد شغلهم بالدور ..! 
مشعل : لا مو عن جذي اهو حطني براسه ولغى اسمي ..! يعني اشكره ماراح نركبك ..! 
ديمه : بليز مشعل لا تتمشكل معاهم ترى ان مسكوك وتعاونوا عليك انا اللي باكلها ..! 
مشعل طالعها بلؤم : يعني انا اموت عادي بس خايفه على عمرج ..! 
ديمه بعفويه : لالا بسم الله عليك في احد يفاول على عمره ؟؟ 
مشعل بفرحه : مادري عنج !! 
ديمه : بس اقول حط ببالك معاك مره يعني لا تتصرف بطيش ..! 
مشعل : لا تحـاتين ترى احاتيج واخاف عليج اكثر ما اخاف على نفسي وروحي ..! 
ديمه النظر نزل لين لامس القـاع من السحى تمنت انها ما فتحت أي موضوع نقاشي معاه ..!! 
بعدين لقى شي يحوس بباله وقرر ينفذه ..! 
مشعل : ماراح نطول على هالوقفه .. ماكو الا نروح بيمترو ..!! 
شهقت ديمه : لا مترو لالا 
مشعل : ليش شفيه ؟؟ 
ديمه : شوف انا انطر التاكسي لو اروح الفندق الساعه خمس المغرب .. بس مااركب مترو ..
مشعل : شفيه المترو ؟ 
ديمه نزلت راسها الارض بضيق : يعني نسيت ؟ ان فيني ضيق تنفس ؟ 
مشعل : زين انج قلتيلي ..!!! 
ديمه حست بذنب : خلاص عطني كرت الفندق وانا الحق بالتاكسي .. انت روح بمترو .. 
مشعل : أي ان شاء الله انطريني ..! 
وضحك يعني أي هين !! 
ديمه : اكلمك صج يعني انا مره كبيره وعقلي براسي ومعاي العنوان ماراح اضيع والله ..! 
مشعل : من هالنــــاحيه اقولج انسي .. انتِ من اليوم ورايح اسميج ضيـــــــــّاعه .. يعني اسمحيلي اهلج ضيعتيهم بكبرهم ..!! انا ماتبين تضيعين مني ؟ لا مع العلم انج ضعتي مني ثلاث مرات .. مره بالمستشفى ومره بالشانزليزي يوم نقعتيني تحت المظله ساعه كامله .. ومره بمترو روما ..!! 
من سمعت ديمه كلامه ضحكــت لا اراديا .. 
" هذا ما نسى شي ....! هههههههههههه " 
ديمه : هههههههه ماشاء الله .. عيني عليك بارده ذاكرتك ميه بالميه .. 
مشعل : أي جينا عند العيون الحـاره ..! 
ديمه : ههههههههه 
وقعدوا ينطرون نص ساعه لكن الوضع نفسه ..! مايدرون شلون التكاسي تمر بسرعه ولا كأنهم واقفين بمكـان المخصص للتكاسي ..! بالاخير .. 
ديمه : تعبت!!
مشعل : اجيب لج شي تاكلينه ؟ تراج ماكليتي من امس ؟ 
ديمه : لا مو مشتهيه ... 
مشعل : ديوم ترى صج شنو هذا كلش ماكليتي شي ... 
ديمه : لا بس الازعـاج وصوت السيارات احس بصداع .. 
مشعل : معاج بندول ؟ 
ديمه : لا 
مشعل : تعالي معـاي 
ديمه : وين ؟ 
مشعل : امشي بدون كلام .. 
راحت معاه وراحوا سوبر ماركت وشرى منه بندول وعصير برتقال .. وسولف مع صاحب السوبر ماركت .. طبعا طلع من اصل عربي ..! هذا حالنا يالعرب متشتتين بكل مكان ..! 
وقاله انت حاجز فندق ؟ قاله مشعل أي جان يقوله خلاص دق عليهم تلفون يجيبون لك السياره لي المطـار .. 
وفرح مشعل من درى .. ودق عليهم وقالوله احنـا دازين لك سياره بس الظاهر انه سافط ببوابه غير .. ويوم راحوا لبوابه ثانيه فعلا لقوه وركبوا السياره .. 
مشعل : سبحـان الله لولا صداعج ماكان تسهلت امورنا ..! 
ديمه ساكته .. بعد ما اجبرها مشعل انها تشرب عصير برتقال قبل الحبه لانها ماكلت شي اليوم شربت شوي وكلت الحبه .. اهي عارفه نوعيه صداعها بس يبيله نوم عميق .. بالطياره نامت يمكن ساعه ونص ..! هذا اللي خلا صداعها يزيد .. !! 
وبعد ما دخلوا الفندق .. كـان راقي ومستوى .. على الاقل هالمده راح تكون بفندق شرح .. والشي الحلو بالنمسـا ان عليها طبيعه اللهم ياسـاتر .. الخضار يعور العيـــن شي مفتقدينه ببلادنا ..! خضـّار العشب اقصـد .. فا كانت دريشتهم تطـل على الحديقه العـامه .. بس طلي منها انسي العـالم وراج وقطي همومج ورى ظهرج ..! مشعل من دخل ظـلّ يستكشف .. ديمه ماقدرت تجامل بملابسها قطت عمرها بالسرير وراحت بسابع نومه .. بعد ماخلص مشعل استكشاف دخل الغرفه وشاف شكلها .. ومات من الضحك ..! في احد يقط عمره جذي .. حتى جواتيها عليها ..! بس مع هذا مالامها تعب وقلّ نوم وجوع وصداع ..! بس اللي سواه ريحها من جواتيها وغطاها .. وقف على الدريشه يتأمل الحديقه اللي تردّ الروح .. وقعد يقـلب شريط ذكـرياته ..! ديمه زوجته ..! الحب اللي انزرع بقلبه وكـبر مثل النبته كل طال عودها زاد حب الساقي لها .. تذكر ايامه معاها ومواقفهم .. تذكر خواطرها .. تذكر حزنها وخوفها وآلمها وفراقها وشوقها تذكر مواقفهم بباريس .. موقف ضياعها وتمسكها فيه .. تعلقها بطيف الماضي .. تذكر آلم الفراق ..! تذكر فرحه اكتشاف حبها له ..! ذكريـات كلها لها معزه بقلبه .. تذكر موقف عمها----- وعلاقته المندمره مع ابوه .. وشلون كانت بتهدم كل شي يمت بالسعـاده بحيـاته ..! تذكر خطبته وموافقتها ....! ملجته وقعدتهم مع بعض ..! وبعدها العرس ..! واستنتج ان الله يحبــه ونطق من كل قلبه كلـمه رددها خفوقه وعقله سوا 
" الحمـد لله انــا سعيــد ..! " --------

----------


## أختكم في الله

مرّ اسبوعين على عايله بومحمد .. الخبر اللي يستحق الذكـر ان اليوم اخر موعد لانوار بالعلاج الطبيعي ..! 
بعد ما طلعوا من الدكـتور الشي الجديد ان انوار كانت تمشي بدون مساعده من العكـازات .. انتهى عهد الكراسي المتحركه والعكازات عند انوار .. من طلعت من الدكتور سجدت سجود شكر لله .. اللي طلعها من ازمتهـا ورد لها صحتها وعافيتهـا .. وان الحـادث اللي صـارلها اكسبها شغلات وعلمها شغلات كثيره يمكن اهي مو مستوعبتها من قبـل .. وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم .. مايحتـاج اقولكم شغير هالحـادث بأنوار .. علاقتها مع النـاس تقربت قلوب ناس منها .. قوت ايمانها بربهـا واستوعبت انها باختبـار ولازم تجتـازه بامتيـاز بقوة المؤمن الصـابر .. واقتنعت اقتـناع تـام ان ربي مايبلي المؤمن الا انه يحبـه .. اذا الشوكه اذا جرحت الانسـان يثاب ويكتب له اجر فيها .. فمـا بالـنا بالحـادث وتشوهه الوجه وفقدان الحركه ..! كان معاها ابوها وميشو .. و انوار مو مصدقه حاسه انها بحلـم من بعد كل هالشهور ربي مانسى دعوة المؤمن الصـابر .. لكن الصـبر مفتـاح الفرج .. 
ميشو : انواااااااار وين عصايتج ؟ 
انوار مستانسه : شنو اكش غنم انا ؟ اسمها عكـازه .. 
ميشو : ماعرف اسمها أي وينها ؟ 
انوار : خلالالالالاص قطيتها بالزبــــــــاله .. 
ميشو بحزن : ليش ؟؟ 
انوار : شتبين فيهاااااااا ؟؟ 
ميشو : بلعـب فيهــــــا كنتي كل ماتنامين ادخل غرفتج انا وحمود نسرقها ونلعب فيها بالحديقه ..! 
انوار : واشوفها فيها غبره وتقولين مادري ...! 
ميشوو : ادري اثلالالالا انا اقص علييييييييج خبله انتِ مابيج تطقيني ..!! 
انوار : قولي امييييييييييين عسى الله لا يردهااااا 
ميشو : منو ؟ 
انوار : العكــــــــــــــــازه 
ميشو : لالالالالا ابيها حرام عليج .. كنت كلا الحق حمود واطقه فيها عشان يسمع كلامي ولا يخرب بيت الباربي اللي اسويه من طيييين .. 
انوار : آآآه ماجربتيه يا ميشوو .. وولا جربتي نظره النــاس لج ..!! آآه ميشو انتِ توج صغيره الدنيـا توها ماعلمتج ..! وعسى اللي مرّ فيني مايمر لا بعدو ولا صديق .. قولي امين .. 
ميشو : امين وانتِ قولي امين ؟ 
انوار : امين 
ميشو : يارب ابوي يشتري لي عكـازه .. 
انوار : آآآآآه تقهرررررررررررررررررين 
ميشو : هههههههههههههه انتِ ماله ( حماره) كلا تبين اغراض حقج ..!! 
انوار : مو من زين العكـــــــــــــــــــازه ..!! اذبحححححج يعني ؟؟ 
ابوهم نادهم من بعيد .. 
بومحمد : يلالا انوارو ركض ركض بنروح بيت جدج .. 
انوار سعاده لا توصف : ابشرررررر بس لا تلومني مو متعوده عالركض .. 
بومحمد : يلا بشغل السياره والحقوني .. 
وركبوا السياره وراحوا بيت جدهم .. 
دخلت الصاله وشافها جدها .. من الفرحه تعلق فيها ودمعت عينه .. ومسح الدمعه قبل لحد يشوفها .. اهو اللي كاان دايما يحاتيها .. ودايما يوصي ابوها بعد كل موعد لازم يجيبها له .. ويعرف اخر اخبارها ومحد طلعها من صومعتها اللي دامت شهر الا جدها بعد مالزّم عليها انها تجي وتسلم عليه .. جدها يعني لها الكثير .. واهي تعني له اشياء واجد .. وقمه متعته اذا قالت له يلا جدي قولنا قصه عن ايام اول ويقعد يتذكـر ايام البر والغنم .. والبدو قبل ويحكي لها .. كان يشوف فيها الشقاوة والفضول والعبث لكن من بعد الحـادث بينت صفاتها الحقيقه .. الثبـات والقوه والتحدي والمواجهه ..! جنّ جنونه يوم درى ان مشاري قطتها بعزّ الظلماء بالمزرعه .. راح وعطى مشاري جدام ربعه كفّ معتبر ..! كان الغضب معمي بصيرته .. انوار شي كبير .. اذا انهان ينهان اللي هانها لو من ما كان ..! بكل بسـاطه ما اغلى من الولد الا ولد الولد ... 
ميشوو ركضت فوق تبي تشوف جراح .. وتطق على غرفته الباب .. ولا يرد عليها .. تطق على مشاري ولا يرد عليها وتروح لابتسـام بس ماكانت موجوده بالاخير طلع لها مشاري .. 
مشاري : هذا انتِ ازعجتيني كسرتي علينا البيبان ..! 
ميشو : مشااااااااارلي شيلني .. !! 
مشاري : مقومتني من عز نومي وشيلني ؟ 
ميشو : أي شوف شعرلك حلووووووو بمسكه يلا شيلنييييييي 
مشاري بالحقيقه شعره جنه شابين فيه العاب ناريه مادري هل هو من النوم ..! وميشو جايه لشي ثاني لكن ماقدرت تقاوم شعره يشجع لتمشع !! 
ميشو تجر بجامتها وتطالع الجبل اللي فوق : شيلني الله يخليك .. 
مشاري استسلم وشالها 
ميشو : انت ماشفت شصار ؟؟ 
مشاري : لا ماشفت شصار ؟ 
ميشو : انوار ماااااااله ( حماره ) ماتبي تعطيني عكـازتها ..! 
مشاري : حرام مايصير تعطيج اهي بعدين شلون تمشي ؟ 
ميشو : امبلا تقدر تمشي .. اصلا اهي كبيره .. 
مشاري : لا بس اهي الحين ماتقدر .. 
ميشو : امبلالالالا تقدر .. 
مشاري 
" آه متى يجي اليوم اللي تقدر فيه تمشي !!! الله يسمع منج ياميشو .."
مشاري : وين انوار ؟ ماجت معاج ؟ 
ميشو : انت خببببل انوار تحت معانا 
مشاري بفرحه : احلفففففي وليش ماتقولين من اليوم ياحظي ..!! 
وينزل طبعا مالقاها لان جده وعمه دخلوا الدوانيه ..!! لازم يشوف وين راحت ..! 
وراح مكانها الدايم بالحديقه لكن مالقاها ..! 
وطلعت له من المطبخ معاها عصير برتقـال 
مشاري : انتِ وينـــــــ .... 
تفاجأ يوم شـافها ..!! 
مشـاري تم واقف منصدم 
مشاري : وين وين ؟ 
ويأشر على العكـازات !! 
حتى نسى اسمها ..! الذاكره ما اسعفته ..! 
انوار تضحكـ : خرعتني أي خلاص باح ماكو عكازات بعد اليوم ..! 
مشـاري وقلبه يعوره من صدمه الفرحه : شلون ...... انتِ ام الخيـــــــانه هين اوريج ..! بروح ابدل وانزل .. واتعلميني شلون ومتى ووو الخ .. 
انوار : ههههههه شوي شوي لا يطيح حنجك ..! 
وبعد مانزل مشاري ... وعرف ّ كل شي .. 
مشاري بعد صمت ..! 
مشاري : يعني الحين مالج عذر ...! 
انوار : شعذره ؟ 
مشاري : الزواج !! 
انوار سكتت ! 
انوار بغضب : يعني لو اني مشلوله جان مافكرت اصلا انك تتزوجني صح !! 
مشاري : اذبحج اذبحج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انوار : أي اذبحني زين !! 
مشاري : اصلا لو تقدمت لج وانتي على العكازات او الكرسي بترفضين بتقولين انا ماا استاهلك ومالك حاجه بوحده معاقه ومن سوالفج اللي تقهر الواحد .. فا فضلت اني انطر .. وانا ادري ان مسأله رجلج محلوله كانت مسأله زمن فقط لا غير .. لكن ماشاء لله ماتوقعت بهالسرعه ..! 
انوار استوعبت ..! 
مشاري : فا اللحين يعني حتى لوتقدمت لج ماكو أي عذر ..! وبتوافقين غصب او طيب .. 
انوار : ههههههههه حلوه هذي غصب او طيب كثر منها ... 
مشاري : اكلمج جد ترى ماكو أي عذر .. 
ويطالعها كأنه يطلب منها تأييد ..! 
انوار : اقول بابا من صجك قاعد تتكلم ؟ ترى والله عبالي تتغشمر ؟ 
مشاري : هاه ان شاء الله وليش اتغشمر ..!! 
انوار : وراي دراسه سنتين وين انت ..! ههههههه صج راهي ..! 
مشاري : اشوى ..!! 
انوار : شأشوته بعد ؟ 
مشاري : يعني موافقه ..! 
انوار بقلبها ضحكت 
" هذا بعد كل اللي صار يعتقد اني برفض؟؟...!غبي يعتقـد اني بنسى وقفاته معـأي محد بيصبر علي بالمستقبل كثره اخذ جائزه نوبل للتحمل هههههههه..!! " 
كل اللي سوته قامت من المكـان وراحت لابوها .. 
ارتــاح من كـل قلبه .. وكـأن صفحه جديده من حيـاته انفتحت .. ---------

----------


## أختكم في الله

وهي هنـاك وبعد ما مرّ اسبوعين ..! كان مشعل نازل تحت يحجز لهم تذاكر لدخول مهرجان ترفيهي .. وقالها يمكن اطول .. قعدت وفجت جنطتها وجنطته وقعدت تسفط الملابس وشافت هديه جراح بجنطه مشعل .. واستانست .. صج جاء بوقته .. وتفتح الغلاف واحتفظت بالكرت كذكـرى ..! لكن بعد ما فتحت الغلاف وشافت اللاب توب انصدمت ..!! 

كـان لاب توب عمـها مبـارك ..! كان لاب توبه الخـاص ومايحب احد يتعبث فيه ..! كان فيه شغلات خصوصيه فا ابدا عمره ما طلعه لربعه كله صور وملفات وذكريات هو واهله .. وربعه .. من فتحته .. كان الهيس جراح مختـار خلفيه صورت عمها معاها .. وكلهم يضحـكون للكـاميرا .. تذكرت انه قال ان الهديه بتعجبج ..!! 
خبل مايدري انه بيفتح جراح ماراح تندمل ..! 
ليش كل ماحست بوحده تتذكره ..!! 
ليش نتذكر الناس اللي فقدناهم بس بلحظـات الضعف ..!! 
عورها قلبها خصوصا وانها صج من بعد الزواج فقدته .. قبل كان مايقصر ينط لها من حلم لي حلم ... وكانت مرتـــاحه .. وتشوفه دايما .. لكن بعد الزواج اختفى .. وحلمها الاخير فيه ماعرفت تفسره .. يوم قالها مبروكـ ومشى ..!! وكـأنه فعلا رحـل ..!! 
اشتـاقت له ... فعلا ... 
ماقدرت تقـاوم فجت ماي بكتشر وشافت الصور .. وقعدت تصيح تصيح من كل قلبها .. وخصوصا ان اهلها مو موجودين فا زاد عليها الووضع ..! 
حست بلقعه فراقه ..! وكأنها الحين حست انها راح فعلا ولاهو راجع حتى على الاقل بالاحلام ...!! 
طاري انه بينقطع من حيـاتها بشكـل دائم ماقدرت تتحمــله ..!! 
صاحت صاحت صاحت لين تعبت ودفنت وجهها بالسرير والاب توب مبطل على حطته ...!! 
دخل مشعل .. ومعاه التذاكر .. شافها دافنه وجهها بالسرير والاب توب من الجهه الثانيه مفتوح ..!! 
استغرب خصوصا واهي حاطه ايدينها الثنتين على وجهها ... 
استغرب من قلب 
" شفيها ماكانت جذي يوم رحت ؟ " 
قربّ منها وكان يسمع شهقات خفيفه بعد الصيـاح اللي صاحته خاف وقعد يهزها بشكل سريع 
مشعل : ديمه ديوم شفيج ؟؟ ديوم كلميني ؟ 
ديمه شافته بتعب وعيونها حمرّ متنفخه .. 
ديمه : مافيني شي تعبانه شوي .. 
مشعل : لا فيج قوليلي شفيج .. تكفين لا تشغلين بالي .. 
ديمه : بس صداع لا تشغل بالك .. 
مشعل : صداع تبجيــن ؟ شايفه عيونج ؟؟ ديمه في شي جايد صح ؟؟ 
ديمه : آ لا بس تعبانه .. لاتحاتي .. 
وكانت تفضحها الشهقات اللي تتبع البكاء .. 
مشعل بقلق : انزين دام مافيج شي قومي خلينا نطلع ..! 
ديمه : لا ماقدر انت روح انا ماقدر تعبـانه مشعل الله يخليك .. 
مشعل : ديمه شفيج ؟ 
ديمه صاحت : مافيني شي مافيني شي .. 
حس بوخزه بقلبه .. وكأنه عرف السبب لكن راح بيتأكد .. وللأسف طلع ظنه بمحله ..!! شافت صورة عمها ..! خلفيه سطح المكتب ..!! 
تنهـد ..! 
راح لها .. واهي خاشه وجهها بالبطانيه .. 
مشعل شال الغطى عن وجهها .. 
مشعل : عمج مبـارك ؟ 
وكـأن كت الملح على الجرح !! اشتعل وهـــاج .. 
شافته وصـــــــاحت صاحت من قــلب ....... مادرت ليش هالطـاري يعور قلبهـا ..!!! كأنها مستخسره هالدنيـا بدونه !! كانت تبيه موجود مثل ماكان موجود بحزنها كانت تبيه بفرحها ..!! 
قعد يهديها مشعــل وراح جاب لها ماي وقرى فيه آيه الكرسي وشربها اياه .. ورش على وجهها .. 
لكنها مازالت تصيح ..! 
مشعل : هدي انتِ هدي بقولج شي .. 
ديمه حاولت تهدي .. 
ديمه : قول .. 
مشعـل : انتِ تدرين ان مبـارك رفيجي .. واغلى انسان بقلبي حياتي كلها معاه .. بالمدرسه بكل مكان .. لين تخرجنا وتفرقنا لكنه ماكان ينساني .. كان يوصلني وانا اللي كنت قاطعه بظروف النوادي وقتي ماكان ملكي .. مثل ما شفتي صورته وصحتي انا شفت صورته وصحت بقلبي .. خصوصا وانا اشوفج الى اليوم تصيحينه ..!!! 
ديمه : شلون اهو يحبني حتى عرسي ماحضره ؟؟ 
مشعل : وانا اعز ربعه ماحضر عرسي .. بس المفروض ما نشرهه عليه اهو مايقدر يحضر ديمه اهو والله مايقدر .. لانه مو معانا مو بدنيانا .. بمكان غير بمكـان طيب فيه الملائكه .. روحه فوق عند ربه .. وفي احسن من هالمـكان ؟ 
ديمه : بس اهو المفروض يحضــر والله اهو جايني بالحلم قبلها بيوم ومباركلي .. يعني يدري بعرسي ليش ماحضر ليش كل المده اللي عاش فيها عاصر فيها حزني .. وماشهد شي من فرحي .. ليش يوم جاء فرحي ما حضر ...!!! قبل كنت اتحلم فيه وهذا اللي مصبرني لكن من تزوجت ماقمت اتحلم فيه .. انقطع وراح من احلامي .. كنت هالايام الهي عمري وانسى لكن من شفت صورته ماقدرت .. والله ماقدرت ... 
مشعل : تدرين انه طول عمرج ماراح يجيج بالاحلام ..! 
ديمه بخوف : ليش ؟ 
مشعل : لان دوره انتهـى .. وقالج مبروك ومشى ..!! يعني اهو يدري ان في انسـان بعده راح يصونج ويخاف عليج ويسعدج .. طول الفتره اللي كنتي فيها محتاجته كان واقف معاج .. بذكرياته او باحلامج .. الحين خلاص .. اهو يدري انج بخير ومنتي بحاجه له ..! والمفروض انج تفرحين لان الفتره هذيج بكل آلالامها عدت على خير .. وجاء الوقت اللي تفرحين فيه .. ولا تنسين اني معاج .. وبعوضج عن كل الحزن اللي مريتي فيه .. 
ديمه ودموعها تسيل : صج مشعل ؟
مشعل : أي صج ..! تشكين بكلامي .. ؟ 
ديمه ابتسمت وبجت بنفس الوقت .. اللي خلا مشعل يحضنها بحنان ويمسح دموعها كانت خناجر تقطع قلبه ..!! 
مشعل : يلا الحين اضحكي .. 
ديمه : ارقوز !! 
مشعل : هههههههههههه 
ديمه : مشعل مشكوووور مادري شلون اردلك جميلك ؟؟ 
مشعل : تبين تردين لي جميلي قومي البسي طاق لج درب وشاري التذاكر ..!! 
ديمه : بس ؟ ماطلبت ابشرر .. 
وراحت تدور لها شي تلبسه وطاحت ايدها على البديات للي كانت مسفطه مع بدلاتها .. وشافت البدي اللي دعسته مع ملابسها اللي كان هديه من مشعل ..!! 
اللي مكتوب عليه الكلام .. ولقت هذا وقته وهذي الفرصه المناسبه انها تلبسه ..!!! 
لبسته ولبست فوقه جاكيت وفتحته عشان يبين الكلام ..! مع بنطلون واسع ولبست ملفعها .. وحطت اغرضها بجنطتها الصغيره وطلعت من الغرفه .. وشافها مشعل البلوزة اللي لابستها وانصدم ...!!
كانت البلوزه مطبوع عليها كلمه بـاريس ..!! 
واهو كـان كـاتب عليها بالخط العريض ..!! 
" رحـــــله العــــمر " 
النهــــــــــايــــهشنو رايكم بالقصة؟؟

أختكم في الله

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووووووو علي القصة بصراحة القصة روعه

والله يعطيكي العافيه كنت متابعها من أول جزء فيها

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## منحوسة

الله يعطيك العافية......

مشكووورة على القصة الروووعة....

أختش ...منحوسة..

----------


## تاج

قصة روعه ..
مشكوووووورة على النقل ..

----------

